# Taylor Swift



## pinkinthecity

Is anyone else out there who is as huge of a Taylor Swift fan as I am?  I recently discovered her (a little late, I know!) when I found out that she was the one who sang the "Teardrops On My Guitar" song.  I started searching for her music on YouTube, and I love a good majority of her songs.  Plus, I am super impressed that she plays her guitar and writes or co-writes her music.  I just listened to her new song "White Horse" to death, and it is amazing--she performed in on the AMA last night.  She does not have the vocal range of Mariah Carey or the stage presence of Britney Spears, but she is still pretty awesome and holds her own.

Anyone else?


----------



## Laurie8504

I think she's really classy and super-cute.  But vocally, not the best.  I think she's gotten this far because she writes her own songs and has a lot of appeal to teens.


----------



## JavaJunkie

I love Taylor. I think she has a very pretty voice and she's an amazing songwriter. I got her new CD the week it came out and I can't stop listening to it. White Horse is a gorgeous song, she sang it with such emotion at the AMAs, she almost started to cry when she was still sitting down, I felt so bad for her.


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Where did she come from? Waas she from like X-factor or something?


----------



## NYCBelle

if its country i definitely don't want to hear it.  i have no idea where this chick came out of all of a sudden


----------



## daffie

I love her. Her songs are really good. =)


----------



## Korilynn

I love her too! She writes her own music and thats really impressive for a teenager!


----------



## Belle49

Love her! She's REAL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enAMsjavrw8

This performance shows it too!


----------



## Veelyn

I think she's really talented. I love that she writes her own music too.


----------



## pinkinthecity

JavaJunkie said:


> I love Taylor. I think she has a very pretty voice and she's an amazing songwriter. I got her new CD the week it came out and I can't stop listening to it. White Horse is a gorgeous song, she sang it with such emotion at the AMAs, she almost started to cry when she was still sitting down, I felt so bad for her.



OMG, I could not stop watching her White Horse performance from the AMA.  The song was so pretty.  The one thing I really like about her when she does her performances is she does not experiment and try a different sound or something with her songs.  She sticks with the way the song should sound like.  Everyone said she was starting to cry during her AMA performance, but I could not see it.  I did not see it live on TV, but I did catch it many, many, many times on YouTube.


----------



## pinkinthecity

NYCBelle said:


> if its country i definitely don't want to hear it.  i have no idea where this chick came out of all of a sudden



I do not think she is very country.  I am definitely more of a Britney-Spears-Christina-Aguilera-Backstreet-Boys type of girl *hides in shame*, and I love her music.  I have only YouTube-d the songs she did release as singles, and they are fantastic.

For more information about her: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taylor_Swift


----------



## omgblonde

I was thinking of starting a Taylor thread a couple of days ago! I really like her. I'm absolutely in love with her first album. I haven't had a chance to listen to her newest cd properly yet, but I love what I've heard so far!

I've been watching some of her myspace videos too, she is so funny! & seems really geniunune & sweet!

PS. I'm a total Christina, BSB, Britney girl too!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

count me in. regardless of anything else, her music is great. she IS very real. she writes her own songs, they all mean something to her, she plays guitar live. she's just great.


----------



## Korilynn

pinkinthecity said:


> I do not think she is very country. I am definitely more of a Britney-Spears-Christina-Aguilera-Backstreet-Boys type of girl *hides in shame*, and I love her music. I have only YouTube-d the songs she did release as singles, and they are fantastic.
> 
> For more information about her: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taylor_Swift


 

I agree! She's not like, down home, deep south country! She's more mainstream. I'm definitely a Britney kinda girl too!


----------



## tresjoliex

pinkinthecity said:


> OMG, I could not stop watching her White Horse performance from the AMA. The song was so pretty. The one thing I really like about her when she does her performances is she does not experiment and try a different sound or something with her songs. She sticks with the way the song should sound like. Everyone said she was starting to cry during her AMA performance, but I could not see it. I did not see it live on TV, but I did catch it many, many, many times on YouTube.


 
I'm not the only one who saw it! yeah, during her performance, she sounded like she was on the verge of tears...


----------



## pinkinthecity

I am super glad there are some Taylor Swift fans on tPF.  I did a search on Taylor Swift before starting this thread, and I was super surprised that one did not come up!  In my opinion, Taylor Swift is tons more talented than some of the younger stars (i.e. Miley Cyrus), yet she has yet to garner the same following.  It makes me sad that truly talented people get overlooked.


----------



## pinkinthecity

omgblonde said:


> I was thinking of starting a Taylor thread a couple of days ago! I really like her. I'm absolutely in love with her first album. I haven't had a chance to listen to her newest cd properly yet, but I love what I've heard so far!
> 
> I've been watching some of her myspace videos too, she is so funny! & seems really geniunune & sweet!
> 
> PS. I'm a total Christina, BSB, Britney girl too!



Taylor Swift seems really genuine.  Like, I watched her interviews and performances on Ellen via YouTube (again!) and she is very composed.  

I am glad to see there are still some people who remember the amazing-ness that is 90s pop music.  I was talking to my younger cousins last week because they came to New York for a visit with my aunt, and for some reason or another, I brought up 98 Degrees.  One of them did not even know who 98 Degrees was and she was, like, twelve.  I felt so old, but I guess it was because when 98 Degrees were around, she was only two or three (!).


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I love her too!


----------



## omgblonde

pinkinthecity said:


> Taylor Swift seems really genuine.  Like, I watched her interviews and performances on Ellen via YouTube (again!) and she is very composed.
> 
> I am glad to see there are still some people who remember the amazing-ness that is 90s pop music.  I was talking to my younger cousins last week because they came to New York for a visit with my aunt, and for some reason or another, I brought up 98 Degrees.  One of them did not even know who 98 Degrees was and she was, like, twelve.  I felt so old, but I guess it was because when 98 Degrees were around, she was only two or three (!).



Haha 90s pop music is the best! 98 Degrees weren't big here though, but I know who they are! I actually saw BSB live back in May.. they are still amazing! lol


----------



## MJDaisy

lovee her. she came to my college last year and a lot of my friends met her. they said she was really nice in real life too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pinkinthecity said:


> It makes me sad that truly talented people get overlooked.




oh boy, yeah.  it's truly an epidemic. it's unfair-- there's so much talent out there but not enough people to care


----------



## JavaJunkie

NYCBelle said:


> if its country i definitely don't want to hear it.  i have no idea where this chick came out of all of a sudden



I'm not sure what kind of music you like, but Taylor is defiantly not super country sounding on a lot of her songs. Go to youtube and listen to her song "Love Story" It's a gorgeous song and  you can't stop singing it.

I was playing Taylors CD in my car on the way to  Thanksgiving diner at my relatives house and my dad was in the car and he said he actually was liking her music, which really surprised both of us, LOL He made fun of me so much before when I would listen to it, saying ohhh you like country music.  Cause I NEVER listen to country, but he judged it before really listening and now he likes it.

He thought she was had won American Idol, I guess he confused her w/ Carrie Underwood. But  was like ah no, she just gained popularity on her own.


----------



## JavaJunkie

pinkinthecity said:


> OMG, I could not stop watching her White Horse performance from the AMA.  The song was so pretty.  The one thing I really like about her when she does her performances is she does not experiment and try a different sound or something with her songs.  She sticks with the way the song should sound like.  Everyone said she was starting to cry during her AMA performance, but I could not see it.  I did not see it live on TV, but I did catch it many, many, many times on YouTube.



I haven't watchted it online, but I DVRed it and it's clear as day on my TV. When she looks up her eyes look very watery like she's about to cry. The first time I heard this song was on an episode of Grey's Anatomy and I had no idea who it was by so I looked frantically online and found out it was Taylors, but it was before her CD was even released and I couldn't find it anywhere to download it.

I'm so happy to have my CD now, I can't stop listening. My favorite songs on it are "Love Story", "Hey Steven", "You Belong with me", "White Horse", "Forever & Always", "Tell me Why" and "Change". LOL Which is over half the CD..hehe


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah, i first heard the song on GA too, it went brilliantly with that sequence. i knew it was taylor, and not a song on her last album, so i had to wait for this one to come out.


----------



## hellosunshine

taylor seems super sweet and everything but it was so tacky that she talked about her being dumped by Joe Jonas from the Jonas Brothers, over and over again on talk shows, radio shows, etc.. and just in the public each time she was promoting her new cd last week. we get it, you were dumped, move on and get over it. another guy will come along. she seemed so desperate talking about it like she was the victim and constantly making sure to talk about the fact that he dumped her under 2 minutes.


i'm no jonas brothers fan by the way in fact i hate them but i am a fan of taylor's and thought it was cheap of her to do publicly talk about it the way she did.


----------



## frostedcouture

I love Taylor Swift!  I've been in love with her song 'love story' for the longest time.  The boy in the music video is a hottie too


----------



## Belle49

hellosunshine said:


> taylor seems super sweet and everything but it was so tacky that she talked about her being dumped by Joe Jonas from the Jonas Brothers, over and over again on talk shows, radio shows, etc.. and just in the public each time she was promoting her new cd last week. we get it, you were dumped, move on and get over it. another guy will come along. she seemed so desperate talking about it like she was the victim and constantly making sure to talk about the fact that he dumped her under 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> i'm no jonas brothers fan by the way in fact i hate them but i am a fan of taylor's and thought it was cheap of her to do publicly talk about it the way she did.




You got to remember she's still a young girl and this was probably her first break-up ever. Plus she couldn't get over the fact she was dumped over the phone. She's learned and said she'll never talk about it again. I guess it just took her a little longer to move on.


----------



## JavaJunkie

^ I don't think it was her first break up, as apparent by her many songs about boys LOL but it seemed like a really hard break up for her. I like that she talked about it, I mean so many celebs won't even admit they're dating someone on camera when it's blatantly obvious.

 She's always been really honest about her life, boys she liked/wrote a song about and everything. Maybe she talked about it too much, but when so many people ask you about it and you've already talked about it how do you know when it's too much? If this is the worst thing people have on Taylor then that's not saying much, she seems like a genuine good person, we all have our flaws.

Oh and BTW it was in 27 secs, a lot less than 2 mins. LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't even pay attention to the media coverage of her to be honest. i just listen to her albums and if i come across a pic or two, ill take a look. i don't even know what was the deal with her and the jonas brother.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I had never heard of her until my 11 yr old daughter wanted her cd.  She has two o her cds now.  When I heard Taylor was 18 I was surprised as she seemed older to me.  I was also very surprised my daugher liked county music as I'm not a fan myself!
I have yet to really listen to it though.  The short time she played it in the car, the songs all sounded the same.  She is a very pretty girl though with a nice voice.  I'll have to sit and listen to it as from these threads it sounds like she is a good song writer.


----------



## JavaJunkie

frostedcouture said:


> I love Taylor Swift!  I've been in love with her song 'love story' for the longest time.  The boy in the music video is a hottie too




True he's not bad looking, but he's Miley Cyrus's boyfriend, therefore he looses all appeal to me whatsoever. hehe


----------



## pinkinthecity

JavaJunkie said:


> True he's not bad looking, but he's Miley Cyrus's boyfriend, therefore he looses all appeal to me whatsoever. hehe



I just watched the "Love Story" music video, and I thought he looked extremely familiar.


----------



## pinkinthecity

I just discovered Taylor's "Forever & Always" song on her new Fearless album.  I have seriously listened to at least 40 times while going through some prep material for an exam I am slated to take.

"And it rains in your bedroom, everything is wrong. / It rains when you're here, and it rains when you're gone ..."

I think we need start posting pictures of her or something to get more traffic into the amazing-ness that is Taylor Swift!


----------



## frostedcouture

JavaJunkie said:


> True he's not bad looking, but he's Miley Cyrus's boyfriend, therefore he looses all appeal to me whatsoever. hehe



  i didnt know that!  loses all appeal to me now too.  blegh.


----------



## jeh3v

I agree with the poster on the first page who said while her vocal talent isn't mind blowing, she is a very talented songwriter. I'm sure being gorgeous and sweet hasn't hurt her, either. Her goofiness appeals to me, she seems down to earth! Here are recent pics of her...


----------



## kissfrommars

pinkinthecity said:


> I just discovered Taylor's "Forever & Always" song on her new Fearless album.  I have seriously listened to at least 40 times while going through some prep material for an exam I am slated to take.
> 
> "And it rains in your bedroom, everything is wrong. / It rains when you're here, and it rains when you're gone ..."
> 
> I think we need start posting pictures of her or something to get more traffic into the amazing-ness that is Taylor Swift!




Cool Fact: This song is about Joe Jonas, she's said - I love the song too!


----------



## pinkinthecity

jeh3v said:


> I agree with the poster on the first page who said while her vocal talent isn't mind blowing, she is a very talented songwriter. I'm sure being gorgeous and sweet hasn't hurt her, either. Her goofiness appeals to me, she seems down to earth! Here are recent pics of her...



Yay for the pictures!  I will post some once I figure it out.


----------



## JavaJunkie

pinkinthecity said:


> I just discovered Taylor's "Forever & Always" song on her new Fearless album.  I have seriously listened to at least 40 times while going through some prep material for an exam I am slated to take.
> 
> "And it rains in your bedroom, everything is wrong. / It rains when you're here, and it rains when you're gone ..."
> 
> I think we need start posting pictures of her or something to get more traffic into the amazing-ness that is Taylor Swift!



I love that song too. At first it wasn't my favorite but the more I listened the more I liked it. And yesss more people should be on this thread talking about Taylor.

Oh my gosh I was getting so frustrated because I couldn't get my mp3 player to  download songs from the computer. I haven't used in in like 2 years but I have an extremely long flight in like 2 weeks, so I would have been Taylor-less, except for my CD   (But the batteries always die really fast using a CD player). So I'm really happy cause I have both her albums downloaded to listen to on my way to Hawaii. <--It's not a vacation, I'm moving there. I can't believe I'll be living in Hawaii


----------



## Belle49

^^^ oooooh nice can I come visit? LOL


----------



## JavaJunkie

Here's more pics of Taylor.








































She seriously wears some of the prettiest dresses ever. I 33 them and want them all, hehe.


----------



## JavaJunkie

Belle49 said:


> ^^^ oooooh nice can I come visit? LOL



LOL Sure why not.


----------



## frostedcouture

i want to see her with looser curls. not quite so tight.


----------



## JavaJunkie

frostedcouture said:


> i want to see her with looser curls. not quite so tight.



Looser curls, like this?
Sorry it's so big, I don't know how to make it smaller. :/


----------



## pinkinthecity

frostedcouture said:


> i want to see her with looser curls. not quite so tight.



I agree about her curls.  I know they are probably her signature look or something, but I watched the "Our Song" video, and she looks *SO* pretty with straight hair.  My friend commented that she looked a little like Jessica Simpson in the beginning of the video, but I am hoping it is only because the YouTube video was a little grainy.


----------



## katielady

I have decided that I love Taylor Swift. At first I just thought she had a good song or two, but the more songs she puts out the more I like her. She hasn't had a bad song yet. And she writes or co-writes all of them. That is so cool. Plus she just seems totally normal and sweet.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Yay! She deserves her own thread.  "White Horse" is the song that pushed me over the edge into serious fan-dom.


----------



## JAN!

At first I was hooked on Teardrops On My Guitar and Tim McGraw (still am) and thought the rest of her songs all sounded the same. But as I started listening to them more often, they are just all so darn catchy! I don't think she has a bad song yet from the ones I've sampled and I have about a dozen and counting. I am currently loving 'Cold As You'. 

I am also a BSB/Britney/98 Degrees kind of girl and wished more than anything 90s pop would come back. That's my favourite type of music. Not pretentious and angry like most of the mainstream garbage I see today.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i love taylor too and i'm a hardcore rock fan, 90's especially- pearl jam, soundgarden, oasis, afghan whigs. and springsteen and depeche mode. so i guess i'm not the typical taylor fan either! 

but she is undeniably great.


----------



## JavaJunkie

Yeah I'm no typical Taylor fan either. To be honest I hate most country music. But her songs are just that good, I can't help but love them. I listen to David Cook and Paramore, and of course classic older rock music, so this is definitely a change for me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i love paramore too!


----------



## omgblonde

she has the most flawless skin!


----------



## pinkinthecity

JavaJunkie said:


> Yeah I'm no typical Taylor fan either. To be honest I hate most country music. But her songs are just that good, I can't help but love them. I listen to David Cook and Paramore, and of course classic older rock music, so this is definitely a change for me.



LOL, because I hate country music (i.e. I cannot stand it at all!), I do not think Taylor is country -- she is more pop than anything else.  If her type of music is country, I have been missing out on a lot then.

I find a new song to love everyday.  Today it is "You're Not Sorry."  Her song writing is fantastic.  Like, I think I could relate to most of her songs in some time in my life.


----------



## pinkinthecity

omgblonde said:


> she has the most flawless skin!



Agreed.  What is up with these mid/late teenagers not suffering from the same skin problems that once plagued me when I was a teenager?  Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Taylor Swift ... the list goes on!  They have perfect skin ... or perhaps they just have really good airbrushing or make-up artists?  Regardless, I am jealous!


----------



## mcb100

Does she have natural curls? I have smaller natural curls, and I wish mine looked like hers more. I know if you put a curling iron through natural curls though you can make them look bigger, I'm not sure if she did this?


----------



## caitlin1214

I saw that White Horse performance. She didn't cry per se, but she sang the first part and while waiting for the cue to start singing again, she kind of sighed and looked up at the ceiling, in sort of a "damn it, do NOT start crying" kind of way.


----------



## pinkinthecity

From http://www.justjared.com:

"Taylor Swift appeared and performed on Friday&#8217;s episode of The Tonight Show with Jay Leno. The almost-19-year-old country superstar sang her hit song &#8220;White Horse&#8221; and told a great story about being raised on a Christmas Tree farm.

She shared, &#8220;Yes! I did [grow up on a Christmas Tree farm], so this is a good season for me. I was too young to help with the hauling of the trees up the hills and putting them onto cars. So, it was my job to pull off the preying mantis pods off of the Christmas trees. The problem with that is if you leave them on there, people bring them into their house. I forgot to check one time and they hatched all over these people&#8217;s house. And there were hundreds of thousands of them. And they had little kids, and they couldn&#8217;t kill of them because that&#8217;d be a bad Christmas.&#8221;

She also performed her single "White Horse."  Watch it at
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtHKZ8573KY

I have been listening to the song all week and I am still not sick of it.


----------



## JAN!

pinkinthecity said:


> Agreed.  What is up with these mid/late teenagers not suffering from the same skin problems that once plagued me when I was a teenager?  Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Taylor Swift ... the list goes on!  They have perfect skin ... or perhaps they just have really good airbrushing or make-up artists?  Regardless, I am jealous!



I don't think a lot of the girls you've listed would have contracts with Disney if they had visible skin flaws. Media is overly critical on looks.


----------



## JavaJunkie

I've been meaning to ask, have any of you seen the crossroads episode where Taylor preforms with Def Lepord? I just loved it, it was fun to hear the story about Drew from her song Teardrops on my Guitar and to see her sing "Pour some Sugar on me" with them. It's an hour long thing where they preform each other's song together, you should all watch it.  It aired on CMT, not sure it it'll be airing anytime soon though.


----------



## JavaJunkie

I'm not sure if anyone still reads this but just in case, I thought I'd ask, anyone here going to a _*Taylor Swift concert?? *_

They released her tour dates not long ago. I'm technically living in Hawaii right now, and of course there are no shows here...but I'm almost certain I'll be back in Michigan by September. There's a show in MI in October and I'm so going!! I thought about going to the Columbus OH one, but one show is good enough for me, besides I plan on getting good seats.

Now I just have to convince my best friend to come with me...I'm not sure If she'll want to spent the money or not.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'd love to, but i'm broke


----------



## JavaJunkie

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i'd love to, but i'm broke



Aww, you could always get cheaper seats, I believe they will start out around $20...Sure they'll won't be great seats, just bring binoculars LOL That's what I did when I went to an Nsync concert a long time ago....Which was the last concert I've been to BTW. LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^then you definitely deserve to see taylor! lol!


----------



## Chanel Belle

Taylor's live vocals are pretty weak...but I won't mind playing with the clothes in her wardrobe 

Her dress sense seems very princess-y.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My 2 year old is obsessed with the song "Love Story".  She sings it like this:

"I'll be the princess, and I'll be the princess
It's a love story, Baby just say 'yes'"


----------



## elegantegotist

lanasyogamama said:


> My 2 year old is obsessed with the song "Love Story".  She sings it like this:
> 
> "I'll be the princess, and I'll be the princess
> It's a love story, Baby just say 'yes'"



That is so cute ! Taylor is so kid friendly too !


----------



## holly di

lanasyogamama said:


> My 2 year old is obsessed with the song "Love Story".  She sings it like this:
> 
> "I'll be the princess, and I'll be the princess
> It's a love story, Baby just say 'yes'"



That is adorable!!!!!


----------



## claireZk

I don't like country (at. all. ), but I bought Fearless after hearing "Love Story" on the radio a bajillion times.  I was disappointed that the version of it on the cd is different than the single on the radio, but the cd as a whole has really grown on me.  I think she's a really talented girl and sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Laurie8504 said:


> I think she's really classy and super-cute.  But vocally, not the best.  I think she's gotten this far because she writes her own songs and has a lot of appeal to teens.



ITA! Shes too cute, nad talented int he writing area, but her voice annoys the crap out of me. I cant stand it!!


----------



## juniormint

JavaJunkie said:


> I'm not sure if anyone still reads this but just in case, I thought I'd ask, anyone here going to a _*Taylor Swift concert?? *_
> 
> They released her tour dates not long ago. I'm technically living in Hawaii right now, and of course there are no shows here...but I'm almost certain I'll be back in Michigan by September. There's a show in MI in October and I'm so going!! I thought about going to the Columbus OH one, but one show is good enough for me, besides I plan on getting good seats.
> 
> Now I just have to convince my best friend to come with me...I'm not sure If she'll want to spent the money or not.


 
We are going Tuesday night, she's the headliner that night for the rodeo.


----------



## elegantegotist

She sounds like Avril Lavigne a lot of the time !


----------



## JavaJunkie

elegantegotist said:


> She sounds like Avril Lavigne a lot of the time !




Um, no she doesn't. If you're going to insult Taylor please do it elsewhere.


----------



## Belle49

^^ ooooooookay


----------



## MJDaisy

she's so pretty


----------



## Nymph

^ I agree! I like her when she's all dressed up. She's got a gorgeous face!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I love Taylor Swift!  I started out with her first album and loved her so much, I bought the second.  I love her voice, her music, her lyrics, and especially her clothes!   She's so pretty and very classy.  I think she's an inspiration for the teenage generation.  I mean, she started writing songs in a studio at 14!  That's impressive!  And even though I'm not a huge country fan, I love her!


----------



## leap of faith

What I first liked about her (and mind you Ive never listened to her music) is how lady-like she looks at such a young age. I love how she carries herself and her outfits! Btw how tall is she? she looks pretty tall!


----------



## RWolfeOH

leap of faith said:


> What I first liked about her (and mind you Ive never listened to her music) is how lady-like she looks at such a young age. I love how she carries herself and her outfits! Btw how tall is she? she looks pretty tall!


 She is 5'11".


----------



## Carolinexoxo

How did I not see this thread earlier?!?!

I love Taylor! I'm going to her under 18's concert in Melbourne Australia! I'm even flying over by myself from another city haha.

My favourite songs are:

Tim McGraw
Fearless
Hey Stephen
Love Story
Teardrops on my guitar
Stay Beautiful


----------



## pinkinthecity

Taylor Swift Fearless Tour Dates

I am so excited.  I am definitely going to try to get some tickets for her August show!

Did anyone hear her and Miley Cyrus sing "Fifteen" at the Grammy's recently?  Miley Cyrus completely messed up the song for me.  Taylor Swift is a big enough star in her own right that I did not think it was necessary for Miley Cyrus to sing the song with her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

have you guys seen her rolling stone article?i havent had a chance to read it but the photoshoot is awesome!


----------



## pinkinthecity

MichelleAntonia said:


> have you guys seen her rolling stone article?i havent had a chance to read it but the photoshoot is awesome!



I did.  The article was really good.  Taylor Swift seems very down-to-earth.  The writer definitely portrayed her in a favorable light.

I love the cover!


----------



## lostnexposed

I never really thought much about her but I heard one of her songs sang on American Idol one time(You belong with me) and I loved it. also like Love Story. what else is good from the fearless album so i cld dl on itunes?


----------



## leap of faith

RWolfeOH said:


> She is 5'11".


 
wow!


----------



## sab_angel

Don't get me wrong, I love Britney but I am absolutely loving Taylor Swift right NOW! She is rly talented and her songs have such great appeal even if she is a lil bit country, she makes her songs meaningful! I keep listening to LOVE STORY


----------



## lvstratus

I love Taylor's music, but above all she is so beautiful!!! Her face is perfect and she seems to be such a down to earth girl!


----------



## lovesbmw

Did any of you watch the csi las vegas episode that taylor swift was on? She was really good.


----------



## omgblonde

She was on a show called Loose Women over here in the UK a couple of weeks ago.. it's kind of like The View I think. I was amazed at how down to earth and intelligent she seems! Love her! I hope she tours in the UK soon.


----------



## sab_angel

lovesbmw said:


> Did any of you watch the csi las vegas episode that taylor swift was on? She was really good.


 
yes i saw the csi episode, she WAS rly good. they also are rereleasing "your not sorry" as the version you hear during that episode, it was rly rly good!


----------



## Carolinexoxo

I went to her concert on monday night!

It was amazing!!! She was so sweet to everyone. Some girls gave her a basket with presents so she invited them in before the concert and they got pics, autographs and first choice of merchandise (lucky!).

Then during the concert a girl gave Taylor some flowers so Taylor took off one of her bracelets and gave it to the girl.

I was in the second row from the front and had eye contact with Taylor a few times


----------



## sab_angel

i rly wish i could go see her concert but she had very few Canadian tour dates, and the ones that she has are in far away provinces


----------



## JavaJunkie

lostnexposed said:


> I never really thought much about her but I heard one of her songs sang on American Idol one time(You belong with me) and I loved it. also like Love Story. what else is good from the fearless album so i cld dl on itunes?




I say all of it but I guess I can narrow it down some LOL.

You should defiantly listen to these songs.

Fearless
Fifteen
White Horse
Hey Stephen
The Way I loved You
Forever & Always
The Best Day


----------



## JavaJunkie

Carolinexoxo said:


> How did I not see this thread earlier?!?!
> 
> I love Taylor! I'm going to her under 18's concert in Melbourne Australia! I'm even flying over by myself from another city haha.
> 
> My favourite songs are:
> 
> Tim McGraw
> Fearless
> Hey Stephen
> Love Story
> Teardrops on my guitar
> Stay Beautiful



You're Caroline from Taylorswiftweb.net forums aren't you? I go there every singe day, I just recently started on there but my name on it is Taylove.


----------



## sab_angel

I wish she was coming to Montreal i would go see her!!


----------



## lvstratus

Taylor at Country Music Awards with Nicole at backstage!
They look so cute together!


----------



## sab_angel

*Did anyone see the ACM Awards last night! she was so pretty and I love the "Your not sorry" csi remix performance! def worth youtubing!!*


----------



## unbeautiful

I think Taylor Swift is awesome.  I have been a fan before anyone even knew her!   Can't wait till her Fearless tour comes to Minneapolis. Although I'm considering flying to a bigger city to see her (maybe San Diego???) Anyway, she's really cute and I love her curly hair.  Wish my hair could be curly.


----------



## sab_angel

again, wish she was coming to Montreal! love the Fearless album!


----------



## birkinbag

JavaJunkie said:


> Here's more pics of Taylor.
> 
> images.yallwire.com/images/feat/taylor_swift.jpg
> 
> fashionista.com/images/info-12.png
> 
> aolcdn.com/ch_kids/taylor-swift-300x400.jpg
> 
> 
> img.gactv.com/GAC/2007/05/16/acm07_oc_taylorswift1_v_e.jpg
> 
> img.gactv.com/GAC/2007/01/31/taylorswift3_07video_v_e.jpg
> 
> nuvo.net/images/articles/mus_TaylorSwift_sp.jpg
> 
> whosdatedwho.com/news/pictures/9L/12/6912_large.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> She seriously wears some of the prettiest dresses ever. I 33 them and want them all, hehe.



ditto.  love her.  she's very talented and i like how she writes her own songs and is so down-to-earth.  my favorite songs are "Our Song" and "Love Story."


----------



## sab_angel

Her Fearless album is awesome!


----------



## rainedrop1019

I.love.this.girl. I stumbled on "Teardrops on my Guitar" a few years ago and had no idea who she was but loved the song. The more I see her, the more I love her. She has such class and humility for someone so young and successful. Plus, the girl is gorgeous!


----------



## sab_angel

I wish she was coming to Canada for more tour dates, maybe i might see her in newyork city in august! hopefully


----------



## pinkinthecity

I saw her perform in Las Vegas on Memorial Day weekend, and she is awesome!  She performed an astounding 17 songs (practically her entire Fearless album and her more popular songs from her self-titled album).  She sang live, played her guitars, and performed her heart out.  At one point, she even surprised the audience by doing a few performances towards the rear end of the auditorium, giving the people seated all the way in the back an up close performance.  As she was making her way down the stair case, she shook a few hands, took some pictures, and gave out hugs.  This concert really put the Britney Spears concert I went to a few months ago to shame.  The best part is that she does not seem like one of those celebrities who feel entitled to their fame.  She worked hard for it, and I am happy for her success.


----------



## sab_angel

I wish she was coming to my hometown but she isnt  and it seems like such a great show, i saw some clips on youtube!

Did anyone see taylor on the today show this morning? she was great, she seems so down to earth and NICE!


----------



## Chabella

I need help finding this uber-cute head band. 


 Move the scroll to 0:37 sec.

It's a star-shaped headband. Thank you!


----------



## csre

maybe you will get more help here http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/


----------



## Chabella

thanks for the heads up! silly me.


----------



## sab_angel

there is ALREADY a taylor swift thread!


----------



## sab_angel

Whoever monitors this site, there is already a TAYLOR SWIFT THREAD

PLEASE CLOSE THIS ONE

thank you


----------



## caitlin1214

This is her promo for this year's VMAs.

The theme is VMA Side Story:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmuy_4oj-zk


----------



## KarraAnn

Yay!! I am going to see her October 2!!


----------



## sab_angel

That clip was so cute!


----------



## loveMandieLee

My concert is coming up this Saturday, and I'm so excited! I even upgraded myself to floor seats just to have a better view.


----------



## kimalee

Did anyone see what Kanye West did to poor Taylor at the VMAs?   What an a**hole!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...134/MTV-VMA-Kanye-West-interrupts-awards.html


----------



## Jahpson

congrats to Taylor Swift on her award


----------



## Veelyn

Congrats to Taylor on her award. Eff Kanye, he is a POS.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

true, pure, classy talent!!! the girl has got it! what a great role model for young girls!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Sorry Kanye, the world doesn't revolve around Beyonce. If she lost, she lost. Boo Freaking Hoo.


----------



## sab_angel

*She looked gorgeous at the awards*


----------



## keodi

Veelyn said:


> Congrats to Taylor on her award. Eff Kanye, he is a POS.


 
congrats to Taylor, I feel you on Kanye's behaviour..


----------



## DangerousJade

Kanye was horrifying, but I thought it was great that Beyonce got to show herself as a real class act. She was gracious and humble, and chose to make things right even though she wasn't the one who caused the problem in the first place.


----------



## candypants1100

LOVE taylor


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in NYC September 14, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## gemruby41

*VMA rehearsals September 13, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


>


 
what a cute outfit


----------



## NYCBelle

on the view

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=15572269&ch=4226715&src=news


----------



## RWolfeOH

She shows such maturity for a 19 year old girl. Go Taylor!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she does not deserve the tretment form kayne... hes a BASTARDA


----------



## sab_angel

shes so cute!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I love this girl...poo on Kanye.  Happy that he called and apologized, tho.


----------



## olialm1

Kanye is the ultimate d-bag. Team Taylor!


----------



## Luccibag

Kanye was a jack a$$ BUT I must say he has generated a lot of positive attention for Taylor Swift.  Especially since she handled herself in such a gracious manner.


----------



## JavaJunkie

I got to see Taylor on the Fearless tour October 2nd, it was so amazing! I was 8th row on the side which meant lined up right with the catwalk! The seats were insane, I was so excited LOL Here are some of my pictures from that night. The last one is when she came by me while going to the stage.  If you can I highly suggest going to a show of her's, it's awesome!


----------



## flashy.stems

i wish taylor would come to vancouver and have her own concert, instead of always opening for people (that's all she really does in canada so far). 
i like her hair better in these pics than in recent photos of her with straightened hair. i honestly think it makes her look like she's wearing a wig.

also, i'm jealous of her because i LOVE taylor lautner.


----------



## conrad18

Wow, thanks for sharing your concert pics, *JavaJunkie*! Did you happen to see if Taylor Lautner was there too?


----------



## KarraAnn

JavaJunkie said:


> I got to see Taylor on the Fearless tour October 2nd, it was so amazing!



I went to the same show in GR!


----------



## JavaJunkie

conrad18 said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing your concert pics, *JavaJunkie*! Did you happen to see if Taylor Lautner was there too?




hahah He wasn't at the Grand Rapids show I went to, I believe he went to the two Chicago shows...though he is from Grand Rapids originally so he should have been there...I would have died!


----------



## JavaJunkie

KarraAnn said:


> I went to the same show in GR!



Yeah I saw you post that earlier in the thread, wasn't it awesome?


----------



## JavaJunkie

If you wanna see more pictures from the concert here's the rest of my pics. Ones of Kellie Pickler and 1 of Gloriana too. Lol I have more but I just uploaded the ones that turned out pretty good. http://s773.photobucket.com/albums/yy14/Kristin_w2009/


----------



## KarraAnn

Great show yes! And you got some great pics, I am super jealos actually because I was wayyyyy up in the nosebleed section, but it was still a blast! She's a great performer!


----------



## minababe

does she has natural curls??
I saw new pics of her with straight hair and it looks very cute.
I wonder because I have the same curls like her and if I wear my hair straight it never is that straight.


----------



## JavaJunkie

Opps, just realized I posted 1 picture twice.  And to answer your question minababe^ Yes Taylor has natural curls. She had her hair straightend for a photo shoot by hairstylists, so that's why it's so straight.


----------



## JavaJunkie

LOL didn't realize the smiley face I made turned out to be a tongue sticking out, that wasn't directed at anyone...just in response to my double post of a pic.


----------



## ny.la

Yesterday was her birthday.  She turned 20.


----------



## flashy.stems

i wonder what mr.lautner bought her. tehe


----------



## samjane

Her and Taylor Lautner were at the Pancake Pantry here in Nashville this morning.  What a nice surprise


----------



## Rhose

She donated $250,000 to various schools as a birthday present to herself.


----------



## tomz_grl

^That's awesome!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love Taylor, if I had a daughter she is who I would want her to look up too. (well, other then her mommy of course


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## ilvoelv

I love Taylor I think she is a great role model for girls. I love her hair straight she looks like a totally different person.


----------



## trueshoelove2

I didn't even recognize her in the first pic I saw with her straight hair.  But she was my inspiration to wear my hair naturally curly again like hers instead of straightening it every day


----------



## JavaJunkie

Did anyone here go to Taylor's 13 Hour Meet and Greet on June 13th? (It ended up being about a 15 hour meet n greet tho) I went, drove 8 hours from Michigan. Didn't get to meet her, it wasn't 1st come 1st serve. It was luck basically if you got a wristband to meet her. I knew that going but it was still a little disappointing. I think the people organizing it could have done it differently, but I'm not any less of a Taylor fan. She stayed on her feet for 15+ hours talking to fans, signing autographs, giving out hugs and performed 4 songs. The only break she took was for about 30 mins before she performed. That's amazing, I hope she does something like this again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

samjane said:


> Her and Taylor Lautner were at the Pancake Pantry here in Nashville this morning.  What a nice surprise



I love that Pancake Pantry, it was my Saturday morning 'fix' while in college   I'm going back to NashVegas in August and can't wait to get my blueberry pancakes - yummy!

I read recently that Taylor's security often has to try to stop her from giving hugs to everyone she meets.  She seems like a really sweet girl.  I hope she stays on the right path.


----------



## MJDaisy

anyone else buy her new cd? it's awesome!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

yeah 1 million people.

lol.


----------



## heart goes boOm

MJDaisy said:


> anyone else buy her new cd? it's awesome!



blah, i can't even listen to the songs knowing she's talking about real people.  haha


----------



## *want it all*

Taylor won a BMI award for songwriter of the year; she's the youngest to do so at the age of 20.  Her make-up looks really good here!     btw, I wonder if her toes got squished in a pair of ill-fitting shoes or something.   Her big toe on both feet look rather red.  Maybe it's just the pressure she's putting on her feet while posing...IDK.   

















Taylor at the CMA Awards.  That other red dress was much better than this one.    She also looks rather washed out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> yeah 1 million people.
> 
> lol.



Yep, but I wasn't one of them. Selling a million copies in a week is crazy, congrats to her. 

I don't understand her appeal but that could be because I'm not a country music fan.


----------



## admat97

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yep, but I wasn't one of them. Selling a million copies in a week is crazy, congrats to her.
> 
> *I don't understand her appeal but that could be because I'm not a country music fan.*



She's really a terrible singer. Cute girl and cleans up well though.


----------



## Blyen

admat97 said:


> She's really a terrible singer. Cute girl and cleans up well though.


Yeah,I love her works as a songwriter,and I think she's beautiful,but her voice do nothing for me,and I find her terrible live.I'm not buying her cd,but I watched the video,and it's cute


----------



## Compass Rose

The whole truth of Taylor Swift for me is that she totally turned me away from country music.  I call her 5-note Taylor.  The girl can write songs, but she just can't sing beyond that 5th note, and to me, listening to aboug 50 minutes of her droning is like listening to your neighbor's lawnmower.  You hear it, but you really don't after a while until it completely stops.

I am totally thankful that other people appreciate her music, though.  My 10 year-old granddaughter can imitate her to a "t', just like all 50 of her friends, and I think that is the appeal of Taylor Swift.  Very young girls can totally sing like her, so they buy her music.

She is cute, though....


----------



## pinkpolo

Compass Rose said:


> The whole truth of Taylor Swift for me is that she totally turned me away from country music. I call her 5-note Taylor. The girl can write songs, but she just can't sing beyond that 5th note, and to me, listening to aboug 50 minutes of her droning is like listening to your neighbor's lawnmower. You hear it, but you really don't after a while until it completely stops.
> 
> I am totally thankful that other people appreciate her music, though. My 10 year-old granddaughter can imitate her to a "t', just like all 50 of her friends, and I think that is the appeal of Taylor Swift. Very young girls can totally sing like her, so they buy her music.
> 
> She is cute, though....


 
I agree. A big part of Taylor's success is her marketability. She has the looks despite subpar vocals but who cares, right. It's Hollywood (& not a small town...) and apparently stuck in high school mode. 

From the previous event pictures, it's evident that she likes to stick to 1 look: the winged catliner and princess curls.


----------



## xikry5talix

I feel that the red dress would look much better on a girl with more curves...

She really is terrible live. Her songs are really cute though and I'm glad she hasn't become wild like some other celebrities in her age group.


----------



## ellek72

I can't listen to her live AT ALL. When she sang with Stevie Nicks it was sooo bad. She seems like a nice girl, though.


----------



## kymmie

I always love her make-up.  It is rarely over-the-top.  I do not think red is her color.

I think her songs are super cute and they remind me of my younger days.  I did download her new album but for $3.99 on Amazon not full price on iTunes.

A little girl in my Kindergarten class came dressed as Taylor for Halloween.


----------



## yappy12

xikry5talix said:


> I'm glad she hasn't become wild like some other celebrities in her age group.



It's so weird to say that the fact she hasn't become wild makes her unique but it definitely does! I hope she keeps it up


----------



## minababe

I don't know soo much of her because here in Germany she isn't that big. famous with her love story song but I don't think that famous as miley.
but I like her music and lyrics. seems very natural and real to me. she seems like a really good person, down to earth, funny, pretty .. I loooooved her in valentinsday. she was so funny in her role.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Did anyone see the US Weekly cover of her and Jake Gyllenhaal looking all lovey dovey?!


----------



## pmburk

I think she's a very cute girl, but agree with everyone else that she's more about appearance and marketability than actual vocal talent. Her songs are cute and she seems like a very nice, down to earth girl, but her voice is, frankly, pretty bad. In fact, I am 99% certain she is legitimately tone deaf.

I also take issue with her being labeled a country singer. I realize that today's "country" music is much more homogenized than the 60s or 70s western or bluegrass country, but... I'm just not seeing how she's a country singer. Willie Nelson, Reba McEntire, George Strait -_ those _are country singers. Taylor is pop.


----------



## ByeKitty

*want it all* said:


> Taylor won a BMI award for songwriter of the year; she's the youngest to do so at the age of 20.  Her make-up looks really good here!     btw, I wonder if her toes got squished in a pair of ill-fitting shoes or something.   Her big toe on both feet look rather red.  Maybe it's just the pressure she's putting on her feet while posing...IDK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor at the CMA Awards.  That other red dress was much better than this one.    She also looks rather washed out.


I always get red toes in high heels... Guess peep-toes arent for me either..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BudgetBeauty said:


> Did anyone see the US Weekly cover of her and Jake Gyllenhaal looking all lovey dovey?!



I did. Unlikely couple but they don't look bad together.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

What I don't get is how she never gets criticized for dating a bunch of different guys, but Miley Cyrus does?


----------



## Jahpson

Jake gets around if you ask me.


----------



## exotikittenx

LoveMyMarc said:


> What I don't get is how she never gets criticized for dating a bunch of different guys, but Miley Cyrus does?




I think it's the way Miley presents herself-- she tries to be sexy and plasters these "sexy" shots of herself everywhere and her behavior is questionable, where as Taylor is classy.


----------



## JavaJunkie

I love how so many people say she is terrible live and 99% of these people have not actually see her live IN PERSON. Just say that based on tv performances. Go see her in concert and then say that. Her voice is pretty. Not the biggest voice in the world, but still pretty. Madonna has a terrible voice and doesn't even sing live and yet she's one of the most famous female singers ever.

Taylor writes her own songs (She had no cowriters on her new album btw), plays guitar/piano and chose not to stay with a major record label, but instead go with a guy who was just starting up a record label. She worked hard for this and has talent. It's not all because of her looks.

Taylor dates a lot. Miley "gets around" a lot. There's a difference. She hasn't been with anyone since around may/june, now she's with Jake. They started dating like a month ago. I think 5 months between a old and new relationship is a perfectly respectable amount.

I'm sorry but why come to a Taylor Swift thread just to say what you don't like about her? Why do you even care?


----------



## kymmie

Taylor is technically an adult.  I think I read she is 20 -- Miley is still a kid!  I think that makes all the difference.




LoveMyMarc said:


> What I don't get is how she never gets criticized for dating a bunch of different guys, but Miley Cyrus does?


----------



## Compass Rose

JavaJunkie said:


> I'm sorry but why come to a Taylor Swift thread just to say what you don't like about her? Why do you even care?


 

....because it is a Forum where everyone has an open opinion...


----------



## heart goes boOm

JavaJunkie said:


> I love how so many people say she is terrible live and 99% of these people have not actually see her live IN PERSON. Just say that based on tv performances. Go see her in concert and then say that. Her voice is pretty. Not the biggest voice in the world, but still pretty. Madonna has a terrible voice and doesn't even sing live and yet she's one of the most famous female singers ever.
> 
> I'm sorry but why come to a Taylor Swift thread just to say what you don't like about her? Why do you even care?



sorry, she still sounds bad.  there are singers who sound good on tv singing live.    i think madonna got famous because she was risque and maybe coz she didn't sing live.

and uhh have you seen some of the other posts???    tpf is a forum for all!  the only thing i like about taylor swift is her curly hair!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> I'm sorry but why come to a Taylor Swift thread just to say what you don't like about her? Why do you even care?



We're allowed to post opinions on Taylor, positive or negative. I personally don't think the girl can sing at all and her lyrics are very elementary. I always forget that she's in her twenties.


----------



## admat97

Taylor is cute but a HORRIBLE singer. I do like that she's a songwriter, even though I don't like her songs. 

I am a little creeped out that she's with JG. He'll be 30 but seems a lot older to me. I keep picturing him being her age (21) and she would have been 11.


----------



## Jahpson

JavaJunkie said:


> Taylor dates a lot. *Miley "gets around" a lot*. There's a difference.



and you have confirmation of this?


----------



## admat97

JavaJunkie said:


> *Taylor dates a lot. Miley "gets around" a lot*. There's a difference.





Jahpson said:


> *and you have confirmation of this?*



That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## knics33

admat97 said:


> *Taylor is cute but a HORRIBLE singer.* I do like that she's a songwriter, even though I don't like her songs.
> 
> *I am a little creeped out that she's with JG.* He'll be 30 but seems a lot older to me. I keep picturing him being her age (21) and she would have been 11.



Agreed on both.I bet Reese Witherspoon didn't even know where to begin lol...

I know a lot of hard core Taylor fans will probably disagree BIG TIME, but I just don't get it (her popularity). I mean... she is a cute girl, seems to have a good head on her shoulders, etc. but she can't sing well and her music is simple light "disneyish" pop IMO. The media acts as if she is some country legend in the making lol. Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## chay

no, you're not the only one. the only real reason why the media is all over her is that she sells albums (and magazines) because a lot of young ladies out there can relate to her (through her songs). a lot of them are I'm sure already anticipating the songs about Jake G. 

maybe she will be the one to out him - through a song of course (if the talks about his sexuality is true and/or he breaks her heart)


----------



## purplepinky

> We're allowed to post opinions on Taylor, positive or negative. I personally don't think the girl can sing at all and her lyrics are very elementary. I always forget that she's in her twenties.



Toats Magoats


----------



## knics33

^haha he better behave or you KNOW she'll come out with a song about him  oh taylor...


----------



## JavaJunkie

Jahpson said:


> and you have confirmation of this?


 
Oh yes because I was in the room as the deed was being did. Obviously I don't. Are you trying to say you don't think Miley has slept with guys or even "hooked up" with them? Google pics of her and see the guys all over her while she's dressed all trashy. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out. :/ There are probably things you believe with no absolute confirmation. The stuff below is not directed at you Jahpson, it's just easier than going back and quoting everyone.

I'm definitely in the minority. Here at least. Oh well. Am I the only one who has noticed that when the Kanye thing happened practically everyone was liking Taylor and not pointing out flaws but after she blew up even bigger people started turning on her? She had no choice in what happened. She talked about it once in an interview on The Veiw and that was it. She didn't milk it. And before you try and say her VMA performance did, I'm not buying that because a. she forgave that douche Kanye in the song, b.She writes about things that happen to her. And obviously this was big or everyone & their mother wouldn't have been talking about it.

She has had very good TV performances and I'm not gonna argue with anyone about it because you won't change your mind on that though I doubt most of you have seen half of her tv performances. They aren't all amazing I know that, but to say her voice is horrible is not accurate imo.

And do me a favor and listen to "Last Kiss" & "Dear John" and tell me those lyrics are elementary, really listen to the lyrics. "Last Kiss" is beautiful and so sad. I'd like to see someone here older and more mature than her write a better song. I don't even know of any other successful female artists out there right now who write their own songs with no cowriters. I'm not saying there isn't any but there sure isn't a lot. In fact many don't even write their stuff period.

---> "Last Kiss" on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQc2xfA3bFU

---> "Dear John" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qmZpPxY9eQ


----------



## Jahpson

so because she dresses trashy, she gets around? (miley)

I have no problem with Taylor Swift...or I wouldn't be here.


----------



## JavaJunkie

Jahpson said:


> so because she dresses trashy, she gets around? (miley)
> 
> I have no problem with Taylor Swift...or I wouldn't be here.


 
That was not all I said about her. There are pics of her with guys that are pretty sexual, ala at her 18th bday party with her new bf or whatever he is to her. imo Miley get's around, like I said I have no proof. A lot of people think it. Just like a lot of people don't think Taylor has a good voice. I disagree with that but I can't change it. People have opinions and this is mine. I'm not going to explain any further. Like I said I'm sure you have opinions on things too without facts or confirmation. It's just how it goes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

knics33 said:


> Agreed on both.I bet Reese Witherspoon didn't even know where to begin lol...
> 
> I know a lot of hard core Taylor fans will probably disagree BIG TIME, but I just don't get it (her popularity). I mean... she is a cute girl, seems to have a good head on her shoulders, etc. but she can't sing well and her music is simple light "disneyish" pop IMO. The media acts as if she is some country legend in the making lol. Am I the only one who feels this way?



No, you aren't. I agree with you.

Obviously there is something about her because her fanbase is huge. She sold a million copies her first week and her album consistantly pushes 100K weekly.....I just don't see it. 

This will probably be a very unpopular opinion but I personally think she should have thanked Kanye. He gave her a lot of free publicity and she milked it...


----------



## JavaJunkie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> No, you aren't. I agree with you.
> 
> This will probably be a very unpopular opinion but I personally think she should have thanked Kanye. He gave her a lot of free publicity and she milked it...


 
lol yeah okay. No she didn't. Think what you want but I strongly disagree. She was already selling out her tour dates all over the world before him. She talked about it once on a show. Yeah that's really milking it. This confirms what I thought earlier. oy.


----------



## heart goes boOm

JavaJunkie said:


> lol yeah okay. No she didn't. Think what you want but I strongly disagree. She was already selling out her tour dates all over the world before him. *She talked about it once on a show*. Yeah that's really milking it. This confirms what I thought earlier. oy.



she wrote a song about it!!!


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> No, you aren't. I agree with you.
> 
> Obviously there is something about her because her fanbase is huge. She sold a million copies her first week and her album consistantly pushes 100K weekly.....I just don't see it.
> 
> This will probably be a very unpopular opinion but I personally think she should have thanked Kanye. He gave her a lot of free publicity and she milked it...



ITA. I don't think I knew who Taylor was until the Kanye incident. I even thought the entire thing was a PR stunt.


----------



## Touch

taylor swift is not a good songwriter imo. i know in this day and age even writing your own songs is commendable but most of it sounds like its from a 12 year old girl's diary. no irony,metaphors etc etc. It all just THERE lol. oh well, not everyone can be janis joplin. At least she's got a good head on her shoulders and hasnt fallen prey to the usual hollywood tempations


----------



## hugable

JavaJunkie said:


> lol yeah okay. No she didn't. Think what you want but I strongly disagree. She was already selling out her tour dates all over the world before him. She talked about it once on a show. Yeah that's really milking it. This confirms what I thought earlier. oy.


I don't feel she milked the situation either.  I definitely knew her preVMA uproar (don't listen to a lot of country, but I hear her on pop channels.)  Not the best singer or songwriter, but I don't find her awful.  I like how she is very thankful to fans and treats them well.  She seems very sweet.


----------



## admat97

hugable said:


> I don't feel she milked the situation either.  I definitely knew her preVMA uproar (don't listen to a lot of country, but I hear her on pop channels.)  *Not the best singer or songwriter,* but I don't find her awful.  *I like how she is very thankful to fans and treats them well.  She seems very sweet.*



I agree with this.

I just feel that saying she's an angel and Miley is a slut doesn't make her a good performer. And it's very disrespectful to Miley. It sounds like something a teenager would say. I'm not a fan of Miley and feel she's a terrible singer, but she was selling out stadiums before Taylor.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kanye milked this more than anyone IMO.

I don't like her singing or performing skills. She seems ok though. She gets criticism for writing about her life when other artists do the same. Eminem has been rapping about how much he hates Kim for at least 10 years. Taylor has a long way to go.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> Am I the only one who has noticed that when the Kanye thing happened practically everyone was liking Taylor and not pointing out flaws but after she blew up even bigger people started turning on her? She had no choice in what happened. She talked about it once in an interview on The Veiw and that was it. She didn't milk it.



She didn't milk it? This is one of the funniest things I've heard all year. Oh Lawd. :lolots:



> i know in this day and age even writing your own songs is commendable but most of it sounds like its from a 12 year old girl's diary.



This! When that Kanye thing went down, I was like, damn, how could he do that to a 13year old kid?!. LOL. Then my friend told me, no, she's like 19. :lolots:

Honestly, I think a lot of Taylor's success can be attributed to her looks and the vibe she gives off (naive, impressionable, innocent). Her lyrics are elementary, her voice is not strong or unique, and she's not the best guitar player. But she seems like a genuine person for the most part.


----------



## onyourmouth

JavaJunkie said:


> ---> "Dear John" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qmZpPxY9eQ



i just heard dear john yesterday and it blew me away, i loved it. i'm becoming a real fan of her music, don't know much about the rest of the drama.


----------



## Ladybug09

He is TOOOOOOOO old for her. I've always though he was weird, but this is just strange. Just as bad when that 30 somethig Heros guys was dating Hayden P.


Get someone your age or at least NEAR it. Geez!


----------



## Ladybug09

LoveMyMarc said:


> What I don't get is how she never gets criticized for dating a bunch of different guys, but Miley Cyrus does?


 Because Mily insist on promoting a trashy image, that's why she's criticized, not because of her dating alot of guys, but that with the imgage she tries to project (trashy) causes the criticism.


----------



## Jahpson

admat97 said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I just feel that saying she's an angel and Miley is a slut doesn't make her a good performer. And it's very disrespectful to Miley. It sounds like something a teenager would say.* I'm not a fan of Miley and feel she's a terrible singer, but she was selling out stadiums before Taylor*.



ohhh yeah


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, and so did Hilary Duff. But neither one can sell records or tickets anymore. And that was due to Disney. So far Taylor has them beat on consistency and probably longevity in the music game. And they aren't even in the same building when it comes to credibility from their peers. Right or wrong she has an AOTY grammy. That is a tremendous accomplishment. Even Beyonce and all of her payola grammy glory hasn't been able to cop that.


----------



## DiorDeVille

JavaJunkie said:


> Did anyone here go to Taylor's 13 Hour Meet and Greet on June 13th? (It ended up being about a 15 hour meet n greet tho) I went, drove 8 hours from Michigan. Didn't get to meet her, it wasn't 1st come 1st serve. It was luck basically if you got a wristband to meet her. I knew that going but it was still a little disappointing. I think the people organizing it could have done it differently, but I'm not any less of a Taylor fan. She stayed on her feet for 15+ hours talking to fans, signing autographs, giving out hugs and performed 4 songs. The only break she took was for about 30 mins before she performed. That's amazing, I hope she does something like this again.



This is great!  I'm sorry you drove all that way and didn't get to meet her. 

I don't think the comparisons between Duff and Cyrus and Swift make a lot of sense.  They might appeal to a similar demographic, but Duff and Cyrus were popular as overall media queens, and were well-known for their general presence in child/teen media - they are actors, singers, flashers, tabloid fodder, whatever keeps them in the public eye.  Once they've outgrown the shock value inherent in an underage teen doing shockingly scandalous stuff (or in Duff's case, grown to the point that they have to develop an appeal for people who are over 10 and not into pink sparkly stuff), their "brand" hasn't held as well.  Cyrus is still not entirely out of the public eye, but I think her versatility in terms of a singer/actress is somewhat limited (I also find her brand of toothy, shouted delivery in her movies incredibly annoying, so I might be biased).  Unless she's writing her own music, she will always be dependent on others to position her and promote her and provide her with quality material to perform.  Duff is in a similar position.

I don't see Taylor ending up backed into that corner if she keeps going as she is.  She's a self-made (sort of) singer who writes a lot of her own material. A broad demographic of people can see her appeal (from little girls who like her music, to young men who like her looks, to grown adults like me who find her rather listenable on occasion). And she seems professional enough with the opportunities give her that she'll likely continue to receive more.   

I think she's a great songwriter and she seems incredibly professional, which is even more surprising given her age.  So far (knock on wood) she's achieved her success by doing her job, not through gimmicks like flashing people or dancing on stage with poles.  I find her refreshing and think she has a long career writing hits (whether she's singing them or not).  The fact that she's a naturally pretty girl and has developed an image as someone who is safe for young girls to watch is a bonus for her handlers, IMO.  I like her - I think she's done incredibly well for herself, is handling the success masterfully, and should be very proud.


----------



## wordpast

^ I agree. I really like her for all the reasons you mentioned.

Her new album is on heavy rotation in my car. No, it's not groundbreaking, but it's fun! Dear John is one of my favs.


----------



## JavaJunkie

heart goes boOm said:


> she wrote a song about it!!!


 
And it was about forgiving him! She's writes about what happens in her life. This was something major, she couldn't go anywhere without people asking her about it. She deals with things through writing and has done it since her first CD, that probably isn't gonna change.  I hardly think writing a song about it is milking it.

Kayne has talked about it multiple times and recently went off on a tangent about Taylor. But she's milking it because she was forgiving and understanding to someone who doesn't deserve it. Whatever.


----------



## JavaJunkie

onyourmouth said:


> i just heard dear john yesterday and it blew me away, i loved it. i'm becoming a real fan of her music, don't know much about the rest of the drama.


 

I absolutely love that song. Have you hear Last Kiss yet? It will seriously break your heart, but I still love it. lol


----------



## JavaJunkie

DiorDeVille said:


> This is great! I'm sorry you drove all that way and didn't get to meet her.
> 
> I don't think the comparisons between Duff and Cyrus and Swift make a lot of sense. They might appeal to a similar demographic, but Duff and Cyrus were popular as overall media queens, and were well-known for their general presence in child/teen media - they are actors, singers, flashers, tabloid fodder, whatever keeps them in the public eye. Once they've outgrown the shock value inherent in an underage teen doing shockingly scandalous stuff (or in Duff's case, grown to the point that they have to develop an appeal for people who are over 10 and not into pink sparkly stuff), their "brand" hasn't held as well. Cyrus is still not entirely out of the public eye, but I think her versatility in terms of a singer/actress is somewhat limited (I also find her brand of toothy, shouted delivery in her movies incredibly annoying, so I might be biased). Unless she's writing her own music, she will always be dependent on others to position her and promote her and provide her with quality material to perform. Duff is in a similar position.
> 
> I don't see Taylor ending up backed into that corner if she keeps going as she is. She's a self-made (sort of) singer who writes a lot of her own material. A broad demographic of people can see her appeal (from little girls who like her music, to young men who like her looks, to grown adults like me who find her rather listenable on occasion). And she seems professional enough with the opportunities give her that she'll likely continue to receive more.
> 
> I think she's a great songwriter and she seems incredibly professional, which is even more surprising given her age. So far (knock on wood) she's achieved her success by doing her job, not through gimmicks like flashing people or dancing on stage with poles. I find her refreshing and think she has a long career writing hits (whether she's singing them or not). The fact that she's a naturally pretty girl and has developed an image as someone who is safe for young girls to watch is a bonus for her handlers, IMO. I like her - I think she's done incredibly well for herself, is handling the success masterfully, and should be very proud.


 
Thanks. I still had a good time & got to see her perform. Hopefully I'll get to meet her in the future.

And ITA with everything you said.


----------



## heart goes boOm

JavaJunkie said:


> And it was about forgiving him! She's writes about what happens in her life. This was something major, she couldn't go anywhere without people asking her about it. She deals with things through writing and has done it since her first CD, that probably isn't gonna change.  I hardly think writing a song about it is milking it.
> 
> Kayne has talked about it multiple times and recently went off on a tangent about Taylor. *But she's milking it because she was forgiving and understanding to someone who doesn't deserve it. Whatever*.



well, yea.  she should've just dropped it.  (to be fair, i don't like kanye either.)


----------



## justkell

JavaJunkie said:


> I absolutely love that song. Have you hear Last Kiss yet? It will seriously break your heart, but I still love it. lol





Last Kiss brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it. The emotion she sings it with (along with all her other songs) is incredible and makes you feel what she's feeling even if you can't relate to it. Last Kiss is my favorite Taylor Swift song ever.


----------



## justkell

I think Taylor Swift is as big as she is is because she's relatable. Every one of us, no matter what our age, can relate to some song or lyric Taylor has written. I'm 31 and there are feelings and emotions I haven't experienced in over 10 years that some of her songs can bring those old feelings out again and make me be like wow, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hmm...I personally think her voice lack emotion, and none of her songs evoke memories or make me think "Wow, I can really relate to that" 

 Oh well. For everyone one person that doesn't love Taylor there are plenty of people who do, I'm just not a fan.


----------



## klj

Musically mediocre _at best_.

Taylor, Miley, Bieber...all of them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

klj-  I do have to say that Taylor doesn't bother me as much as Bieber does. I can't wait for him to fade away.


----------



## admat97

^ Beiber who?


----------



## Jahpson

whats a bieber?


----------



## admat97

Jahpson said:


> whats a bieber?



Justin Beiber. (forgive me if you were being sarcastic) The most annoying, overly auto-tuned, teeny bopper singer. Oh...and discovered by Usher.


----------



## vanbruntsa

klj said:


> Musically mediocre _at best_.
> 
> Taylor, Miley, Bieber...all of them.



This^^^100%


----------



## JavaJunkie

justkell said:


> Last Kiss brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it. The emotion she sings it with (along with all her other songs) is incredible and makes you feel what she's feeling even if you can't relate to it. Last Kiss is my favorite Taylor Swift song ever.


 
I so get what you mean. Nothing like that has happened to me but I can imagine it (and hope it never does happen lol) I'm betting the people saying stuff about her negatively still have not gave this song a chance. People hear her bigger hits and think all her songs are younger sounding. Which isn't true.


----------



## samjane

Happy 21st Birthday Taylor


----------



## BadRomance93

What is this? I can't even! 

*Taylor Swift raps lyric from 'Super Bass' by Nicki Minaj *



http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/55826788.html#comments


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My computer is being temperamental and isn't letting me attach the photos but she looks absolutely beautiful tonight! I would love to see her win. 

http://www.gossipcenter.com/academy...1/taylor-swift-2011-acm-awards-arrival-494873


----------



## Compass Rose

Five-note Taylor????????????  Count em' if you must, but that's all she can sing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Entertainer of the Year!


----------



## chantel

She looked stunning at the Country Music Awards! Loving the dress


----------



## CobaltBlu

her performance was really great, too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She always looks fab on the red carpet, the ACMs were no exception! Stunning! Her performance was great too, and she is always so cute when she accepts her awards.


----------



## Chelsea V

klj said:


> Musically mediocre _at best_.
> 
> Taylor, Miley, Bieber...all of them.




I don't really see how she is musically mediocre.  And she isn't really musically in the same league as miley and bieber.  I would agree with anyone who says that her voice isn't one of the best, but she writes her own music, plays an instrument and in my opinion her music is pretty good.  I could understand though that it's not for everyone.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think she's very talented as well. She may not be the _best_ vocalist in the world, but I still think her vocals are pretty good. They are much better than a lot of artists out there today. And music isn't all about vocals. She writes music that obviously speaks to a lot of people. She plays the guitar and the piano, and is fun to watch perform. She's the all around package.

She was in an adorable orange dress on the cover of my InStyle magazine that came today.


----------



## chantel

Here's the cover 



IMO her hair has been recently too dark.. I liked her better all blonde


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Taylor Swift & Zac Efron???! Word is on the street...


----------



## Brina

What, really?


----------



## MJDaisy

i hope it's true! i'd LOVE them together.

i also love her vogue cover


----------



## AshTx.1

I adore Taylor Swift.


----------



## bisbee

I like the girl...I think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...

Just sayin'


----------



## jennyx0

I adore Taylor Swift! I listen to her CD so much that half of the songs skip and play weird... I need to buy another asap


----------



## Belle49

bisbee said:


> I like the girl...I think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...
> 
> Just sayin'



This


----------



## KatsBags

bisbee said:


> I like the girl...I think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...
> 
> Just sayin'



Yep!


----------



## knics33

bisbee said:


> I like the girl...I think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...
> 
> Just sayin'


 
Lol - very true.


----------



## MJDaisy

bisbee said:


> I like the girl...I think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...
> 
> Just sayin'




i don't think she really gets around that much...she hasn't dated anyone in over a year (not since jake gyllenhaal at the end of 2010). It just seems like she gets around more because she is so vocal about all of her relationships. She dated John Mayer, Taylor Lautner, Jake Gyllenhaal and Joe Jonas. 4 guys in a span of 2-3 years really isn't getting around. She's 22 and might go on dates with people, but hey that is what being in your early 20s are for!


----------



## minababe

any new pics of her?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her look on the cover of Vogue


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her, and her Vogue cover is gorgeous.


----------



## Ritovskyta

Yeah, she looks great in Vogue


----------



## gracelouisad

*Lunch at Toast in LA, Feb 15*

















source: zimbio


----------



## MJDaisy

she looks great. i love her sunglasses and bag.


----------



## AEGIS

bisbee said:


> i like the girl...i think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...
> 
> Just sayin'




ia.


----------



## admat97

I don't know if it's true that they're a couple, but they're supposed to be on Ellen today.


----------



## Ritovskyta

they are cute ...


----------



## Chanel522

She's really cute and I love her voice


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They'd make a cute couple!


----------



## Tracy

Their song was really cute but his hair is out of control!


----------



## pinkpolo

I like some of her street style, but sometimes watching her interviews (ie last night on Jay Leno's Tonight Show) makes me cringe. Her "utterly surprised" reaction/look to her awards and adoration sometimes comes across as a bit too fake. Taylor, seriously we won't get mad if you can be real sometimes and not always in beauty pageant mode.


----------



## minababe

wow he looks very good!!! they would be a cute couple though but I think they have the same height at all ^^


----------



## schadenfreude

She has lost a ton of weight. Not flattering!


----------



## admat97

I thought she got really skinny, but I don't follow her so I wasn't sure. Maybe all of the on the job stress is making her lose weight.

I still think she's a terrible singer and hate her music but she is adorable.


----------



## Bzemom

bisbee said:


> I like the girl...I think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...
> 
> Just sayin'


 
Agree.
She needs to be careful of the revenge music. One day, one these guys is going to turn the tables on her. 
She can ditch the innocent doe eye front, and just  admit she is growing up. I like her music, but the themes needs to grow up with her. She can't stay iin high school infatuation forever.


----------



## Bzemom

Ritovskyta said:


> Yeah, she looks great in Vogue


 
The cover is fantastic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hasn't she always been that skinny?


----------



## knics33

pinkpolo said:


> I like some of her street style, but sometimes watching her interviews (ie last night on Jay Leno's Tonight Show) makes me cringe. Her "utterly surprised" reaction/look to her awards and adoration sometimes comes across as a bit too fake. Taylor, seriously we won't get mad if you can be real sometimes and not always in beauty pageant mode.



I agree 100%. It's obnoxious. And I also think that it's time for her music to grow with her.


----------



## Echoes

> SOMERDALE, New Jersey (AP) &#8212; Taylor Swift has a date for the Academy of Country Music awards.
> 
> The country star asked a fan, Kevin McGuire of Somerdale, New Jersey, to the awards show. McGuire is 18 and has leukemia. His sister had started a campaign on Facebook to get Swift to go with him to his prom.
> 
> Swift writes in a Facebook post of her own that she can't make it to the prom, but that she'd like for McGuire to accompany her to the awards ceremony April 1 in Las Vegas. She is nominated for three awards.
> 
> A spokesman for Swift confirms that she wrote the post. A post on the Facebook page for McGuire thanks her for the invitation. His sister did not immediately return a message seeking comment.



http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...uxR7Wg?docId=a96bf715a4d74769846dc89a03dcbb56


----------



## admat97

Echoes said:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...uxR7Wg?docId=a96bf715a4d74769846dc89a03dcbb56



Now that's sweet!


----------



## bisousx

bisbee said:


> I like the girl...I think she's talented...but for a young woman with such an "innocent" persona, she certainly gets around...
> 
> Just sayin'



I've always thought that it's the ones with skanky images (ex: Ke$ha) are tame IRL, while it's the manufactured 'good' girls who are getting around. I can't take anyone who dates John Mayer seriously...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her new song. And her new hot Kennedy boyfriend.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...ys-cape-beach-home-kennedys-article-1.1135467 -- Pics at the link 



> *Taylor Swift buys $4.9 million Cape Cod beach home near boyfriend Conor Kennedy's family estate*
> 
> The country star is dating Robert F. Kennedy Jr.&#8217;s son Conor. Now she&#8217;s got a seven-bedroom spot to be closer to his family.
> 
> Country songbird Taylor Swift has bought a $4.9 million house next door to her boyfriend&#8217;s famed Kennedy family compound on Cape Cod.
> 
> The 22-year-old &#8220;You Belong With Me&#8221; singer is so smitten with Conor Kennedy, 18, that she plunked down a fortune &#8212; in cash &#8212; to be closer to his Camelot clan&#8217;s Hyannis Port, Mass., spread.
> 
> Swift&#8217;s 4,400-square-foot house is a football toss away from President John F. Kennedy&#8217;s &#8220;Summer White House&#8221; and nearly a spitting distance from the summer home of Conor&#8217;s grandmother Ethel Kennedy.
> 
> The Nashville darling and her Kennedy boy toy, the son of Robert F. Kennedy Jr., have been dating for several months, and she helped console him when his mother, Mary, committed suicide in May.
> 
> &#8220;Taylor has been a real shoulder to cry on,&#8221; a source told Us Weekly this month.
> 
> Swift was spotted at the Kennedy compound over the July 4 weekend, but she apparently preferred to have her own place close by.
> 
> Swift took Conor to Nashville this month to introduce him to her parents, Scott and Andrea.
> 
> Swift, who also owns homes in Nashville and Beverly Hills, closed on the seven-bedroom, 5.5-bathroom Cape Cod pad last week, according to People magazine.
> 
> The house with the famous neighbors had been on the market since 2010, when it was listed for $13.5 million. The price had been reduced several times before Swift gobbled it up.
> 
> Swift has dated a string of high-profile leading men, including Joe Jonas, 22; Jake Gyllenhaal, 31; John Mayer, 34, and Taylor Lautner, 20.


----------



## AEGIS

she seems desperate.  he is still a teenager


----------



## Chanel522

I like Taylor a lot and can't wait for her new album to come out!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope that story isn't true. Can you imagine the wrath that will come upon that young guy if he breaks up with Taylor?  He will become the subject of her next song.


----------



## bagsforme

AEGIS said:


> she seems desperate.  he is still a teenager



Agreed, seems very needy and clingy with men.


----------



## Echoes

Think Marilyn Monroe, Mary Jo Kopeckne and Martha Moxley.


This girl needs to get as far away from anything Kennedy as possible.


----------



## platinum_girly

Anyone tried her perfume?


----------



## Jayne1

Echoes said:


> Think Marilyn Monroe, Mary Jo Kopeckne and Martha Moxley.
> 
> 
> This girl needs to get as far away from anything Kennedy as possible.


Agree. 

Also, think the boy's mother, Mary Kennedy who desperately wanted help from her husband, Robert Kennedy Jr, but he had already abandoned her and was on to the next affair.  And didn't he have his first marriage annulled, even though it lasted for 12-years and produced two children?

So add Mary Kennedy and his first wife... and add Ted Kennedy's first wife, Joan, to the long suffering list. 

Stay far away from those Kennedy men, Taylor.


----------



## minababe

platinum_girly said:


> Anyone tried her perfume?



the one from macys?
yes last year. loved it!


----------



## Echoes

Jayne1 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Also, think the boy's mother, Mary Kennedy who desperately wanted help from her husband, Robert Kennedy Jr, but he had already abandoned her and was on to the next affair.  And didn't he have his first marriage annulled, even though it lasted for 12-years and produced two children?
> 
> So add Mary Kennedy and his first wife... and add Ted Kennedy's first wife, Joan, to the long suffering list.
> 
> Stay far away from those Kennedy men, Taylor.



Think about it ... how many Kennedy wives or S/Os do you hear about since Jackie?  Even Caroline who was born into the family isn't all that prominent any more.  The only stronger figure was Maria Shriver and she wasn't really a Kennedy for that matter.

Women who get involved with the Kennedys tend to disappear in one way or another.


----------



## platinum_girly

minababe said:


> the one from macys?
> yes last year. loved it!


 
Well either of them- Wonderstruck (2011) or Wonderstruck enchanted (2012) ?


----------



## Belle49

I'm probably gonna get flack for this but this child I feel is portrayed as some good girl (not saying she isn't) but girl gets around with men, she's always dating someone new and you know they ain't just going to lunch and holding hands lol


----------



## knics33

Belle49 said:


> I'm probably gonna get flack for this but this child I feel is portrayed as some good girl (not saying she isn't) but girl gets around with men, she's always dating someone new and you know they ain't just going to lunch and holding hands lol


 
I agree 


And Platinum Girly - I have tried her 1st perfume and really liked it! Kind of reminds me of Brintney Spears Fanatsy, though. Haven't tried her second... need to check it out.


----------



## Echoes

I think she's a lot 'looser' than the image put out in public.  I see some 'Mae West' in her expressions ('Why don't you come up and see me sometime?').


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She seems like a wack job.


----------



## Jayne1

Belle49 said:


> I'm probably gonna get flack for this but this child I feel is portrayed as some good girl (not saying she isn't) but girl gets around with men, she's always dating someone new and you know they ain't just going to lunch and holding hands lol


I agree.

You know how she supposedly crashed a Kennedy wedding with the new BF?  The mother of the bride asked her to leave and said, "It was like talking to a ghost. She seemed to look right past me.&#8221;

I know so many young girls who idolize TS, but I bet there's more to TS than glitter ponies and break up songs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Taylor gives me stalker vibes, very clingy. Then gets so upset after breaking up. Not a good look for a teen and won't get better as an adult.


----------



## platinum_girly

knics33 said:


> And Platinum Girly - I have tried her 1st perfume and really liked it! Kind of reminds me of Brintney Spears Fanatsy, though. Haven't tried her second... need to check it out.


 
I am sure that i tried Britneys perfume once upon a time but i really cannot recall what it smells like now, i ended up getting a Dior perfume and another Rihanna perfume on the weekend but i have also fallen in love with Katy perry's 'Meow', i will maybe pass on Taylors for now, but thankyou for the response 



Echoes said:


> I think she's a lot 'looser' than the image put out in public. I see some 'Mae West' in her expressions ('Why don't you come up and see me sometime?').


----------



## knics33

Jayne1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> You know how she supposedly crashed a Kennedy wedding with the new BF? *The mother of the bride asked her to leave and said, "It was like talking to a ghost. She seemed to look right past me.*
> 
> I know so many young girls who idolize TS, but I bet there's more to TS than glitter ponies and break up songs.


 
I would have *flipped*.

Kind of off topic, but whenever I think of Taylor Swift I think of fantastic marketing. She is 98% her team/production/money spent/marketing. *IMO* she is mediocre when it comes to talent, has an awkward stage presence, and doesn't really come across as having the "it" factor. Again... all my opnion. I know a lot of ppl who really like her, but I just don't get it to be honest. I have also heard that her parents spent _thousands_ on getting her to the top.

Also - very interesting observation on the Kennedys. Yeah, T Swizzle might want to move on to the next one... we all know she has one lined up lol.


----------



## knics33

platinum_girly said:


> I am sure that i tried Britneys perfume once upon a time but i really cannot recall what it smells like now, i ended up getting a Dior perfume and another Rihanna perfume on the weekend but i have also fallen in love with Katy perry's 'Meow', i will maybe pass on Taylors for now, *but thankyou for the response *


 
No problem!! I am a total perfume addict lol.


----------



## Echoes

knics33 said:


> Kind of off topic, but whenever I think of Taylor Swift I think of fantastic marketing. She is 98% her team/production/money spent/marketing.




I feel that way almost across the board in the so-called pop world these days.  It's all fluff and formula, manufactured in a way.  It all sounds the same, no matter who the performer is.  So much so, that I really don't listen to it any more.  It's all about looks.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Jayne1 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Also, think the boy's mother, Mary Kennedy who desperately wanted help from her husband, Robert Kennedy Jr, but he had already abandoned her and was on to the next affair. And didn't he have his first marriage annulled, even though it lasted for 12-years and produced two children?
> 
> So add Mary Kennedy and his first wife... and add Ted Kennedy's first wife, Joan, to the long suffering list.
> 
> Stay far away from those Kennedy men, Taylor.


 

*Joe Kennedy II was the one who had his marriage annulled.*


----------



## platinum_girly

knics33 said:


> No problem!! I am a total perfume addict lol.


 
Lol me too! I am forever at the perfume counters sampling the latest perfumes, it has become a habit since my signature scent was discontinued, i still can't find one that i like quite as much


----------



## Mree43

DC-Cutie said:


> Taylor gives me stalker vibes, very clingy. Then gets so upset after breaking up. Not a good look for a teen and won't get better as an adult.



I thought I was alone in thinking this. She totally gives off the stalker vibe. 
She totally is not as innocence as she appears.


----------



## knics33

Echoes said:


> I feel that way almost across the board in the so-called pop world these days. It's all fluff and formula, manufactured in a way. It all sounds the same, no matter who the performer is. So much so, that I really don't listen to it any more. It's all about looks.


 
Very true. It's definitely really taken a nose dive in the past several years. Like, even say a decade ago, it wasn't near as bad as it is today. It blows my mind when I think about how many _grammys_ this girl has. It's just crazy.


----------



## Echoes

^^  Don't get me started on the 'award show' industry.  _Rigged_ doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## knics33

^Yeah... it's a shame really. There are SO many amazing artists out there and Taylor Swift is winning grammys lol. SMH.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It kills me when she does her "I'm so surprised and honored" face


----------



## knics33

^

It was hilarious when kristen wiig did her on SNL... she had the fake "OMG!" face down perfect lol.


----------



## MJDaisy

platinum_girly said:


> Anyone tried her perfume?



i've tried it. i'm a t swift fan so i was super excited. i'm also a perfume junkie. i really didn't like it. i gave it to my 15 year old cousin. it was SO sweet. i felt like i was spraying sugar all over my body. not a fan sadly.


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> It kills me when she does her "I'm so surprised and honored" face


 
 Something about her irks me slightly (yet i cannot put my finger on what)
I haven't ever listened to her music either, i always assumed it was aimed at tweens...



MJDaisy said:


> i've tried it. i'm a t swift fan so i was super excited. i'm also a perfume junkie. i really didn't like it. i gave it to my 15 year old cousin. it was SO sweet. i felt like i was spraying sugar all over my body. not a fan sadly.


 
Is it as sweet as say JS's 'Fancy' perfume?
Some of the gourmand scents can be sickly, and i do not want wasps chasing me around thinking i am food


----------



## kirsten

Taylor Swift crashed the Kennedy wedding in Boston over the weekend and did not leave after being twice asked to do so, the mother of the bride, Victoria Gifford Kennedy, told the Track yesterday.

But Swift&#8217;s publicist insisted that the country superstar was a welcome guest and that the bride was happy to have her share the spotlight.

A source at the hotel reported seeing Swift being asked to leave the Fairmont Copley Plaza hotel where Kyle Kennedy, the daughter of the late Michael Kennedy and Victoria Gifford Kennedy, was celebrating her marriage to Liam Kerr on Saturday. So we rang up Vicki for the 411.

&#8220;They texted me an hour before the wedding and asked if they could come,&#8221; Vicki Kennedy said. &#8220;I responded with a very clear, &#8216;Please do not come.&#8217; They came anyway. ... I personally went up to Ms. Swift, whose entrance distracted the entire event, politely introduced myself to her, and asked her as nicely as I could to leave. It was like talking to a ghost. She seemed to look right past me.&#8221;

But Swift&#8217;s spokeswoman Paula Erikson insisted it was not true.

&#8220;There is no truth to that,&#8221; she said. &#8220;Taylor was invited to the wedding and the bride thanked her profusely for being there.&#8221;

According to Vicki, Conor was invited to the wedding, but he never RSVP&#8217;d. When she got a text asking if he and his new girlfriend could come to the reception, the mother of the bride declined, because she didn&#8217;t want the country superstar to detract from her daughter&#8217;s big day.

But Swift and Conor showed up at the hotel and the singer&#8217;s appearance caused a mild commotion in the lobby with fans asking for pictures and autographs. Vicki said the duo left the reception during the dinner &#8212; and indeed pictures of Taylor walking through Haymarket in her wedding outfit were posted on Twitter and the singer was spotted in the North End. But, Vicki said, they returned after the meal and spent the rest of the night dancing at the reception.

As you know, Taylor, 22, and Conor, 18, &#8212; who is going to be a junior at Deerfield Academy in the fall &#8212; have been dating for most of the summer. According to The Associated Press, the Grammy winner, Conor and several other members of the Kennedy clan, made a visit to the grave of Conor&#8217;s mother, Mary Richardson, in Hyannis the other day. Swift held hands with Conor, consoled him, and the group at one point bowed their heads in prayer, according to the report.

Conor&#8217;s 52-year-old mother hanged herself May 16 in a barn behind the couple&#8217;s home in Bedford, N.Y., amid bitter divorce proceedings and a battle with depression and addiction. Reports say Swift is helping Conor deal with the tragedy.

source http://bostonherald.com/track/inside_track/view.bg?articleid=1061154912


----------



## Jayne1

DebbieAnn said:


> *Joe Kennedy II was the one who had his marriage annulled.*


Thanks you for the correction... I get their sordid tales mixed up.  Sen Ted Kennedy managed to get an annulment from his first wife Joan, after being married for decades and 3 children, that one I know for sure.

It's nice to read that others also think TS is a mediocre talent.  Hearing her sing live is hard on the ears!


----------



## knics33

Wow... she must have really stepped on some toes for the mother to talk directly to the media.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her publicist didn't help matters. Profusely thanked her? Get over yourself sweetie.


----------



## MJDaisy

platinum_girly said:


> Is it as sweet as say JS's 'Fancy' perfume?
> Some of the gourmand scents can be sickly, and i do not want wasps chasing me around thinking i am food



i never actually have smelled fancy but i can imagine it would be similar! it really was not very impressive. it smelled a LOT like britney spears fantasy. almost identical.

ETA: If you are a perfume junkie like me, you should try kate spade "twirl"! i'm currently obsessed with that one.


----------



## Echoes

I swear some of these snot-nosed kids need a good old fashioned spanking.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Weird that Conor is 18 but only going to be a junior in high school...at 18 you're normally going to college.


----------



## Cait

You know, she might've stepped on toes (and I'm no fan of her; I find her to be nothing to look at _or _listen to) - but I'd be more offended by my nephew RSVP-ing by text message. REALLY?


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her publicist didn't help matters. Profusely thanked her? Get over yourself sweetie.


 
Exactly...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cait said:


> You know, she might've stepped on toes (and I'm no fan of her; I find her to be nothing to look at _or _listen to) - but I'd be more offended by my nephew RSVP-ing by text message. REALLY?



In other articles she said she was ticked about that.


----------



## Cait

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> In other articles she said she was ticked about that.


 
The article posted really glossed over his behaviour, and blamed her for her causing a commotion.

Anywho: for someone who is apparently so ladylike, polite and classy and role model worthy she really lacks ettiquette.


----------



## platinum_girly

MJDaisy said:


> i never actually have smelled fancy but i can imagine it would be similar! it really was not very impressive. it smelled a LOT like britney spears fantasy. almost identical.
> 
> ETA: If you are a perfume junkie like me, you should try kate spade "twirl"! i'm currently obsessed with that one.


 
Just looked up the KS, looks like it has some nice notes in it, i like the sound of the base notes especially, do you know if it can be purchased in the UK?

As an aside i was looking at celeb perfumes the other day and i saw that Sammi 'sweetheart' from Jersey shore has one out, it is getting quite ridiculous now


----------



## MJDaisy

platinum_girly said:


> Just looked up the KS, looks like it has some nice notes in it, i like the sound of the base notes especially, do you know if it can be purchased in the UK?
> 
> As an aside i was looking at celeb perfumes the other day and i saw that Sammi 'sweetheart' from Jersey shore has one out, it is getting quite ridiculous now



even snooki has one! haha 

and i'm not sure if it's available in the UK...do you all have sephora? sadly i have only been over there once  but if it is available i highly recommend it. i wear it almost daily!


----------



## elynnin

I think Taylor Swift [with her straight hair] is one of the most beautiful girls I've ever seen, omg.


----------



## Lapis

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Weird that Conor is 18 but only going to be a junior in high school...at 18 you're normally going to college.



He maybe in the post grad class

I'm shocked the MOB talked to the press, Taylor must have really pissed her off.
Anyway I wouldn't be surprised if she married this one, he's younger malleable probably enjoying having a star for a gf and for her she gets the Kennedy name and all that comes with it 
And how does she do it? because this child has been linked and bi*ched about soo many men in her music it's crazy and still has a virginal clean label, strike me amazed, there are artist that people openly call sl*ts who have been linked to fewer men.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lapis said:


> He maybe in the post grad class
> 
> I'm shocked the MOB talked to the press, Taylor must have really pissed her off.
> Anyway I wouldn't be surprised if she married this one, he's younger malleable probably enjoying having a star for a gf and for her *she gets the Kennedy name and all that comes with it*
> And how does she do it? because this child has been linked and bi*ched about soo many men in her music it's crazy and still has a virginal clean label, strike me amazed, there are artist that people openly call sl*ts who have been linked to fewer men.



Scary.


----------



## platinum_girly

MJDaisy said:


> even snooki has one! haha


 
Does it smell of gherkins? 

Nicki minaj perfume 'Pink Friday' is due to be released over here soon, i gotta admit that i am intrigued after seeing the bottle :blossom:


----------



## MJDaisy

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Does it smell of gherkins?
> 
> Nicki minaj perfume 'Pink Friday' is due to be released over here soon, i gotta admit that i am intrigued after seeing the bottle :blossom:



I don't know what a gherkin is! boo! and I didn't know nicki Minaj made one!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Anyone that's dated John Mayer isn't too innocent.


----------



## platinum_girly

MJDaisy said:


> I don't know what a gherkin is! boo! and I didn't know nicki Minaj made one!


 
Lol you don't know what a gherkin is?!  (pic attached)

Nicki's will be released next month i think, no real info on the scent yet but a super cool bottle


----------



## chinableu

She's young.

Best to get those slutty years outta the way before she settles down.


----------



## Echoes

I'm kind of surprised at the Kennedy's initial apparent acceptance of her.  They go for breeding and bloodlines and family history.  Who is her family?  Would they be considered acceptable to the New England elite?

Telling her to leave a family wedding is more in line with what I would expect from the Kennedys.  I would have expected them to have her escorted out though (tossed out on her ear).


----------



## chinableu

^^^

Very true, just ask Daryl Hannah.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her bf deserves the most blame. But once she was confronted then she should have left.

Aside from this incident, I don't mind Taylor for the most part. Even with her wack job ways. She cannot sing IMO. But the industry loves her and it is almost head scratching. I saw her on some awards show and she basically screeched like a cat and went into the audience with a banjo and she got a standing ovation. Go figure.


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Weird that Conor is 18 but only going to be a junior in high school...at 18 you're normally going to college.


 Yeah, I caught that too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Echoes said:


> I'm kind of surprised at the Kennedy's initial apparent acceptance of her. They go for breeding and bloodlines and family history. Who is her family? Would they be considered acceptable to the New England elite?
> 
> Telling her to leave a family wedding is more in line with what I would expect from the Kennedys. I would have expected them to have her escorted out though (tossed out on her ear).


 other than the image that's portrayed, they aren't exactlly 'blue bloods' either, neither really were the Bouvier's. Joe Kennedy just did a really good job of crawling his way to the 'top'/


----------



## Echoes

Ladybug09 said:


> other than the image that's portrayed, they aren't exactlly 'blue bloods' either



No argument there.  But they like to think they are.  

Nobody knows where TS came from?


----------



## janesBydiction

Belle49 said:


> I'm probably gonna get flack for this but this child I feel is portrayed as some good girl (not saying she isn't) but girl gets around with men, she's always dating someone new and you know they ain't just going to lunch and holding hands lol



I completely agree. Her fake "I'm an oh so innocent and sweet virgin" act is the most annoying thing ever. I liked her four years ago but at this point I feel she is one of the most overrated/phony people in the entertainment industry. She makes the same song 15 times, she's not a great beauty IMO, and my spidey senses tell me she's not as sweet and friendly as she pretends to be.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her bf deserves the most blame. But once she was confronted then she should have left.
> 
> Aside from this incident, I don't mind Taylor for the most part. Even with her wack job ways. *She cannot sing IMO. But the industry loves her and it is almost head scratching*. I saw her on some awards show and she basically screeched like a cat and went into the audience with a banjo and she got a standing ovation. Go figure.


I'm so gald you wrote htis.  You have to wonder if other forces are at play with TS, Demi Lovato and Justin Beiber (who also cannot sing) being so widely loved.  Something's going on that we don't know about.


----------



## Echoes

Jayne1 said:


> Something's going on that we don't know about.




Ever see the movie "Bedazzled" ?  :devil:


----------



## MJDaisy

platinum_girly said:


> Lol you don't know what a gherkin is?!  (pic attached)
> 
> Nicki's will be released next month i think, no real info on the scent yet but a super cool bottle



oh a pickle! hahaha i've never heard them called a gherkin. i feel silly now.  but i do bet that snooki's perfume smells like that! lol her bottle is so over the top..aka snookified!

wow i just googled nicki's perfume bottle...looks nuts!


----------



## Cait

I could see Nicki's actually smelling good; though I don't imagine she'll go over the top interesting though. But she did very well with her MAC collabs (albeit, the first being not the most wearable.) 

TS's was way too girly for me. I think if I were 17 I could do it, but like Pink Sugar and Chanel Chance, it smelled way too young on me.


----------



## sharknbark

I'm very curious what she talks about/has in common with a high school senior.


----------



## qudz104

janesBydiction said:
			
		

> I completely agree. Her fake "I'm an oh so innocent and sweet virgin" act is the most annoying thing ever. I liked her four years ago but at this point I feel she is one of the most overrated/phony people in the entertainment industry. She makes the same song 15 times, she's not a great beauty IMO, and my spidey senses tell me she's not as sweet and friendly as she pretends to be.



+1. Shes ok, defenitely not worth all the adulation she gets. I think the only songs of hers i liked was "today was a fairytale" and "love story"


----------



## Ladybug09

sharknbark said:


> I'm very curious what she talks about/has in common with a high school senior.


 

If the sexes were reversed would the age difference matter....guys do this ALLLLL the time, and people don't look twice.


----------



## ffwbe

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> If the sexes were reversed would the age difference matter....guys do this ALLLLL the time, and people don't look twice.



People were saying the same thing when Justin beiber and Selena Gomez first got together. Girls typically mature faster so I probably wouldn't have seen the appeal of a younger guy when I was 22 but Taylor swift seems stuck in a high school phase so her with a younger guy actually makes sense to me. Although she can't pull the older guy manipulating her if this relationship ends badly


----------



## sharknbark

Ladybug09 said:


> If the sexes were reversed would the age difference matter....guys do this ALLLLL the time, and people don't look twice.


Well, since you asked, it wouldn't matter to me at all if the sexes were reversed b/c IMO, life experience after finishing college (22) is rather different than life experience when still in/finishing high school (17-18). That said, she has not lived the average life of most peers her age and he likely has had a somewhat different experience from the norm as well. Still, the maturity level of most 22 yr old women vs. 22 yr old men is usually...more evolved (to put it nicely). So, again, I just am curious what she has in common with a high school junior (mistakenly thought he was a senior), Kennedy or non.


----------



## elynnin

Lapis said:


> He maybe in the post grad class
> 
> I'm shocked the MOB talked to the press, Taylor must have really pissed her off.
> Anyway I wouldn't be surprised if she married this one, he's younger malleable probably enjoying having a star for a gf and for her she gets the Kennedy name and all that comes with it
> And how does she do it? because this child has been linked and bi*ched about soo many men in her music it's crazy and still has a virginal clean label, strike me amazed, there are artist that people openly call sl*ts who have been linked to fewer men.



I don't get it either. I would be p*ssed if my boyfriend was still writing heartbreak songs about all of his ex's and singing them on stage...whoever wants to date her will be the next victim in another slanderous hit LOL

It must be so awkward to be in one of her songs and mentioned by name too...although some probably like it

Edit: funny how she's able to date SO MANY GUYS yet they almost all have broken up with her.


----------



## elynnin

Ladybug09 said:


> If the sexes were reversed would the age difference matter....guys do this ALLLLL the time, and people don't look twice.



If a college grad (22+) was dating a high school junior I'd still think that's really weird.


----------



## Jayne1

elynnin said:


> I don't get it either. I would be p*ssed if my boyfriend was still writing heartbreak songs about all of his ex's and singing them on stage...whoever wants to date her will be the next victim in another slanderous hit LOL
> 
> It must be so awkward to be in one of her songs and mentioned by name too...although some probably like it
> 
> *Edit: funny how she's able to date SO MANY GUYS yet they almost all have broken up with her.*


She's dated some very mature men, but still manages to keep her sweet, innocent persona.  How does she do that? Is that the sweet face and writing songs about everyone has done her wrong?


----------



## kirsten

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> If the sexes were reversed would the age difference matter....guys do this ALLLLL the time, and people don't look twice.



High school and not being in high school seem like different worlds to me.


----------



## CeeJay

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - I find her BORING and not particularly talented. Seems the Boston' Brahim crowd feels the same.


----------



## Chanel522

I like her music, but don't follow her personal life at all.  She isn't that interesting to me I guess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm kinda surprised so many people find the age difference weird. I know lots of couples where one is in their early twenties and the other in highschool. It didn't even really cross my mind that that would be weird. I do think it's weird that he's so old as a junior in high school, but I guess I've known kids that were a couple years older than the rest of their classmates too.


----------



## minababe

platinum_girly said:


> Well either of them- Wonderstruck (2011) or Wonderstruck enchanted (2012) ?



ah ok ^^ I had the first one from 2011. it was great!


----------



## Chanel522

I saw this on Yahoo! and thought it was hilarious   I like the real song, but this is just funny... 

http://screen.yahoo.com/sketchy-were-never-ever-actually-050000933.html


----------



## knics33

^hahaha that is hilarious!

The real song is beyond annoying IMO...


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> I saw this on Yahoo! and thought it was hilarious   I like the real song, but this is just funny...
> 
> http://screen.yahoo.com/sketchy-were-never-ever-actually-050000933.html



Sooo funny!!!


----------



## Avril

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/4601032/harry-styles-breaks-taylor-swifts-heart.html



> Swift end to Taylor love for 1D Harry
> 
> *ONE Direction star Harry Styles broke singer Taylor Swifts heart after he was snapped kissing a model, it was claimed yesterday. *
> 
> Taylor, 22, had fallen head over heels for the former X Factor romeo after they met backstage while touring the US earlier this year.
> 
> A source told Radar Online: Taylor really liked Harry and even though they weren't exclusive, he hinted at making it official with her just before he took off to Australia.
> He even told Taylor he didn't want her to see anybody else while he was gone!
> But when she saw photos of Harry, 18, snogging American model Emma Ostilly, also 18, during a trip to New Zealand she was left devastated.
> 
> Taylor had been told by her psychic she was about to be crushed by a romance  but she ignored the warning signs and didnt suspect anything was wrong.
> 
> When she received baffling texts from Harry begging for a chance to explain himself, suspicious Taylor trawled the net for an explanation  and found the photos of him in New Zealand.
> 
> A source declared: Taylor really liked Harry and he hinted at making it official with her.  She had her love goggles on and didnt care what anybody had to say about him. She was heartbroken. A spokesman for Harry declined to comment. Taylor Swift is now dating Conor Kennedy, great-nephew of JFK.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

please don't get me wrong, i love taylors' music and she seems (in interviews) a nice girl (and yes maybe im a little jealous) but i just realised that she has had a lot of relationships for a 22 year old girl!!! 
joe jonas, taylor lautner, john mayer, jake gyllenhaal, chord overstreet (?), harry styles, conor kennedy ..
and it seems she has picked all the hotties.

i think it is a little weird.


----------



## Belle49

What's weird?? that she's a hoe? Ha I kid (but seriously girl gets around)

she's also getting VERY annoying


----------



## xikry5talix

I hope it is the media exaggerating these stories. I mean heart broken over a non exclusive relationship? She's had enough experience in the romance department to know better!


----------



## knics33

Belle49 said:


> What's weird?? that she's a hoe? Ha I kid (but seriously girl gets around)
> 
> *she's also getting VERY annoying*


 
This lol...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her new album.


----------



## FreshLilies

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Weird that Conor is 18 but only going to be a junior in high school...at 18 you're normally going to college.



Uhh yeah what's up with that? Was he held back *two* years?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FreshLilies said:


> Uhh yeah what's up with that? Was he held back *two* years?



I'm guessing he started school late and/or got behind after his mother killed herself.


----------



## CeeJay

She must be a very immature 22-year old, to date an 18-year old and especially someone still in High School?!?!  Typically, a 22-year old and a high school guy are worlds apart on the maturity scale. Heck, based on what I've seen with all the college guys that (unfortunately) now live in my neighborhood, they are pretty immature as well. 

She needs to branch out musically; I'm not really a fan, but enough already with the "woe is me - yet another break-up" song!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Another million in one week. That is a tremendous accomplishment these days. Congrats to her.


----------



## Echoes

She's cute, but she gives me a creepy vibe.


----------



## MJDaisy

xikry5talix said:


> I hope it is the media exaggerating these stories. I mean heart broken over a non exclusive relationship? She's had enough experience in the romance department to know better!



i think they definitely exaggerate.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have to give her credit, the songs I've heard from her new album are so much better than her past songs. She's still not my cup of tea but "I knew you were trouble" is a cute little track.


----------



## justkell

Love her new album...doesn't hold a candle to her last album though. That to me was pure perfection, on all levels. 

I have to say though I'm 33 years old and have not experienced any sort of heartache since I was 19 but boy does Taylor channel my 19 year old self in such a way that's indescribable. It's amazing how she just...gets it.


----------



## CeeJay

According to the Daily Mail, Swift & Kennedy have broken up. Something has to be up with this chick; that many boyfriends .. and you're only 22?!?!  I guess we should expect another break-up song out of this one.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> According to the Daily Mail, Swift & Kennedy have broken up. Something has to be up with this chick; that many boyfriends .. and you're only 22?!?!  I guess we should expect another break-up song out of this one.


Not only that -- she's still the sweet  young thing to her fans and she's had sex with John Mayer and Jake Gyllenhaal and a bunch of other guys that aren't as famous.

Plus, I've heard her sing live and she _can't sing._

How does she stay popular?  Does she put a spell on people?  Not me, I'm immune.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If she's this way as a young adult/teen, she's going to be a mess as she gets older. Now would be a good time for her to simmer down.


----------



## ByeKitty

Didn't the Harry guy also date a 40-year-old? that's a more significant age difference than this one...


----------



## qudz104

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Not only that -- she's still the sweet  young thing to her fans and she's had sex with John Mayer and Jake Gyllenhaal and a bunch of other guys that aren't as famous.
> 
> Plus, I've heard her sing live and she can't sing.
> 
> How does she stay popular?  Does she put a spell on people?  Not me, I'm immune.



All of this!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Jayne1 said:


> Not only that -- she's still the sweet  young thing to her fans and she's had sex with John Mayer and Jake Gyllenhaal and a bunch of other guys that aren't as famous.
> 
> Plus, I've heard her sing live and she _can't sing._
> 
> How does she stay popular?  Does she put a spell on people?  Not me, I'm immune.



i love t swift! i don't think she is any dating any more guys than most 22 year olds...at least the ones i know 

i think she is extremely honest and a lot of young girls can relate to her. i love all of her songs and so do all my friends. 

if i had the opportunity to date john and jake you know i'd be all over that


----------



## CobaltBlu

She doesnt bother me. I do think Tears on My Guitar was a wonderful song for such a young girl to write. She writes what she knows, usually with decent resulte. I do hate that Dear John song however...what that about Mayer? 

One of my daughters friends filled my ipod with TS songs, so I have heard them ALL!! LOL!   Some are fine, some are lame, some are really sweet and authentic. 

I can see the appeal, and she doesnt seem trashy to me, so I dont mind her....I have heard she is very appreciative of her fans and a nice girl; if that is true, then I can give her a pass for the princess goofball stuff.


----------



## renza

I've always thought it was weirder that 30-something year old guys were dating her, not that she was "getting around" as a young woman. I mean, wasn't she not even of drinking age when she was dating Jake Gyllenhal? I don't remember off the top of my head, but I know she was YOUNG. In my opinion, that makes the guys seem skeezy. Based on the many short relationships she has had and what she shares in her lyrics, she just sounds like a dramatic, slightly immature 20-something who thinks every guy is the one and doesn't know how to have a relationship yet.

I have had more respect for her ever since I read a surprisingly positive feature on her in the New Yorker. The reporter talked about how she writes every single day and takes her work very seriously. I mean yeah, the music is easy, bubbly pop, and she gets a lot of help, and she's not a good singer, but I think it's great that she loves what she does and really works at it. And I have heard her latest single a lot on the radio, and I have to admit it cracks me up even though my taste skews more indie and unconventional. The attitude is spot on for a teenager, and I love the line about the ex sulking while listening to an indie record way cooler than hers.  She knows her appeal.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think her biggest appeal is that she's very honest and relatable, and she doesn't take herself too seriously (in a good way). I think she's great personally. I generally listen to more punk and alternative rock music, but I love all of her albums.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I LOVED Taylor when she first popped up, and as time goes on she has become more annoying and less likeable to me.


----------



## Jayne1

renza said:


> *I've always thought it was weirder that 30-something year old guys were dating her, not that she was "getting around" as a young woman. I mean, wasn't she not even of drinking age when she was dating Jake Gyllenhal? *I don't remember off the top of my head, but I know she was YOUNG. In my opinion, that makes the guys seem skeezy. Based on the many short relationships she has had and what she shares in her lyrics, she just sounds like a dramatic, slightly immature 20-something who thinks every guy is the one and doesn't know how to have a relationship yet.
> 
> I have had more respect for her ever since I read a surprisingly positive feature on her in the New Yorker. The reporter talked about how she writes every single day and takes her work very seriously. I mean yeah, the music is easy, bubbly pop, and she gets a lot of help, and she's not a good singer, but I think it's great that she loves what she does and really works at it. And I have heard her latest single a lot on the radio, and I have to admit it cracks me up even though my taste skews more indie and unconventional. The attitude is spot on for a teenager, and I love the line about the ex sulking while listening to an indie record way cooler than hers.  She knows her appeal.


I thought it was weird , not that 30-something hound dogs were dating her, but rather... this sweet, disingenuous young girl was dating them.

This is all perfectly fine, it's Hollywood.  Her adolescent fans don't care. I suppose the fans are only concerned about boys and love and that's all she writes about.


----------



## CeeJay

californiaCRUSH said:
			
		

> I LOVED Taylor when she first popped up, and as time goes on she has become more annoying and less likeable to me.



EXACTLY!!  Time to grow up & move on ...


----------



## MJDaisy

CeeJay said:


> EXACTLY!!  Time to grow up & move on ...



i actually think her albums mature as they go on...it's fun to see how she evolves with each album  i think she is really talented and won't be going anywhere for a while!!


----------



## AshTx.1

I like Taylor, but I'm not a HUGE fan. I REALLY wish her music would have been around back when I was a teenager! Very relateable!


----------



## minababe

I like her music. her songs sounds real to me. authentic.


----------



## justkell

She needs to grow up??? She's twenty freakin two years old! How fast do we want kids growing up these days??? If she was like Kim Kardashian, 32, and still talking about fairytale romances, then yes, time to grow up...but she's 22! She's not marrying these guys, getting engaged, or even moving in with them...she's just dating them. There's nothing wrong with that! This girl wears her heart on her sleeve and loves hard. And she finds the best type of therapy for her life in writing her songs. She's not hurting anybody but, she's certainly helping a lot of people who can relate to her music and can't think of the right way to put their feelings out there without Taylor's words.


----------



## CeeJay

^^ I guess it depends on life experiences .. PEACE, okay?!?


----------



## lovemysavior

justkell said:
			
		

> She needs to grow up??? She's twenty freakin two years old! How fast do we want kids growing up these days??? If she was like Kim Kardashian, 32, and still talking about fairytale romances, then yes, time to grow up...but she's 22! She's not marrying these guys, getting engaged, or even moving in with them...she's just dating them. There's nothing wrong with that! This girl wears her heart on her sleeve and loves hard. And she finds the best type of therapy for her life in writing her songs. She's not hurting anybody but, she's certainly helping a lot of people who can relate to her music and can't think of the right way to put their feelings out there without Taylor's words.


I like the fact that she had maintained her young lady status and has not gone through that "rebellious" phase that most teen stars go through in trying to prove that they are no longer "child" stars.


----------



## Bzemom

justkell said:


> She needs to grow up??? She's twenty freakin two years old! How fast do we want kids growing up these days??? If she was like Kim Kardashian, 32, and still talking about fairytale romances, then yes, time to grow up...but she's 22! She's not marrying these guys, getting engaged, or even moving in with them...she's just dating them. There's nothing wrong with that! This girl wears her heart on her sleeve and loves hard. And she finds the best type of therapy for her life in writing her songs. She's not hurting anybody but, she's certainly helping a lot of people who can relate to her music and can't think of the right way to put their feelings out there without Taylor's words.


 
I agree that she is young and she acting her age, but the payback songs will come back to haunt her.  One day someone will flip the tables on her and it will be interesting to see how she reacts.


----------



## minababe

I think she is smart enough to handle that.


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think her biggest appeal is that she's very honest and relatable, and she doesn't take herself too seriously (in a good way). I think she's great personally. I generally listen to more punk and alternative rock music, but I love all of her albums.





I think she takes herself very seriously.  That's why everyone makes fun of her "pretend shock" look that she still does.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> If the sexes were reversed would the age difference matter....guys do this ALLLLL the time, and people don't look twice.




i do. that sh*t is weird.


----------



## Jayne1

lovemysavior said:


> I like the fact that she had maintained her young lady status and has not gone through that "rebellious" phase that most teen stars go through in trying to prove that they are no longer "child" stars.


Having wild sex with 30-somethings, like John Mayer and Jake Gyllenhaal still makes her a non-rebellious, young lady?

That's what I don't understand about her fans. She can screw every leading man in Hollywood, for all I care, I'm just surprised that her fans still call her a young lady and non-rebellious.  Is it because she dresses in a demure fashion?


----------



## lovemysavior

Jayne1 said:


> Having wild sex with 30-somethings, like John Mayer and Jake Gyllenhaal still makes her a non-rebellious, young lady?
> 
> That's what I don't understand about her fans. She can screw every leading man in Hollywood, for all I care, I'm just surprised that her fans still call her a young lady and non-rebellious. Is it because she dresses in a demure fashion?


 
Wow, wild sex huh?  Maybe you do more research than I care to do. Obviously you are not a fan, and honestly neither am I.  I have never seen her in her bedroom to say she has wild sex or proof she has slept with these men.  I am just going by the fact that she has not been publicly humilitated for drug use or meltdowns like some of the Disney stars and LiLo for example.  I just feel that because she looks ladylike, she gets scrutinized for looking like a good girl, yet we have people like J-lo who jump from marriage to marriage and yet she get's praised for having "fun" with this new young boyfriend.  Again, this is just my opinion and not something to get twisted over.


----------



## Chanel522

I think all these comments are a riot!!  She's 22, I agree with you completely *justkell* 

I'm not sure how these songs are going to come back to haunt her either   It's no different than any one of us writing about a relationship(s) or break up in a journal or someone who writes poetry about those things and has their work published.  She has never disclosed who she's writing about so really what does it matter?  I highly doubt it's going to haunt her.  If anything she'll be better off because she's released her frustration, anger, sadness or whatever and isn't carrying it around with her.  I would imagine it would be sort of like therapy for her.  Now if she was blatantly calling people out by name, that would be a different story altogether, but she isn't.  She's also probably helped a lot of girls out there get through difficult times because they can relate to what she's singing about and that's important.  

As far as her having "wild sex"...woah!!  I've never heard about any of that going on, but if it does so what?  Nobody here has ever serial dated and slept with a guy or two too many   She doesn't publicize her sexual activity in any way, shape or form so it's really pretty irrelevant.  She isn't out getting photographed being intoxicated from drugs or alcohol, you don't hear about crazy all night parties, cops being involved, etc so leave her alone, she's 22 for goodness sake 

Like I've said before, I like her music, but I'm not a huge fan of hers so I'm not defending her for that reason, but really, people are getting a little grumpy about nothing.


----------



## CeeJay

Chanel522 said:


> Like I've said before, I like her music, but I'm not a huge fan of hers so I'm not defending her for that reason, but really, *people are getting a little grumpy about nothing*.



Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and as much entitled to state as such in these threads (heck - look at the Kim Kardashian one and you will see much worse criticism).  Personally your 'defense' of her could be construed in the same vein as "people getting a little grumpy".  

As I noted before ..  [PEACE] .. let's not take things so seriously?  :okay: ???


----------



## elynnin

Sometimes when I'm upset I listen to Taylor's songs and it really makes me feel less alone. Like Taylor's the only one who knows how I feel. Weird/pathetic isn't it???

I don't really like her newest tracks though, I just listen to the ones she supposedly wrote in HS.


----------



## Jayne1

My original point was... a girl does not date 35 year old John Mayer, among others, to hold hands and talk rainbows and glitter ponies.

Yet, she still has her modest, prim reputation and I find that fascinating.  I wondered if it was the demure clothing that made her fans think that way.  

I'm actually very curious.  Is it also because she's private and secretive in that regard?


----------



## knics33

IMO Taylor Swift is all marketing and production... when I think about how many _grammys_ she has it blows mind. 

And yeah... her songs come across as very juvenile, but then again thats what is selling. 

I also find it super weird that Jon Mayer and Jake G. even looked her direction... well maybe not John Mayer lol. But Jake G.? Like how do you go from Reese Witherspoon to Taylor Swift lol. Sorry... I just don't get it. JMO.


----------



## sdkitty

knics33 said:


> IMO Taylor Swift is all marketing and production... when I think about how many _grammys_ she has it blows mind.
> 
> And yeah... her songs come across as very juvenile, but then again thats what is selling.
> 
> I also find it super weird that Jon Mayer and Jake G. even looked her direction... well maybe not John Mayer lol. But Jake G.? Like how do you go from Reese Witherspoon to Taylor Swift lol. Sorry... I just don't get it. JMO.


 
I'm getting sick of her but maybe IRL she has a ton of sex appeal when guys meet her face-to-face........Jake isn't the most mascuine either IMHO


----------



## Chanel522

My tone wasn't at all grumpy.  Never said ppl couldn't have an opinion, but saying what she feels will come back to haunt her, etc is a little ridiculous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think she can sing and I think she can be a bit of a whack job when it comes to guys especially this last one.

BUT...I don't see the problem with her dating many guys. (She is 22 and rich. Why not. I'd say the same if she was 22 and poor.) Or singing about them. This is her life. What else is she going to sing about? Certain rappers talk about the same thing over and over. Money, cars, women, drugs, etc. Certain singers sing about the same relationship over and over. Nobody cares. I think she is getting a lot of crap for it because she is quite young and has accomplished a lot for her age in terms of winning awards and more because she is a female. 

It's a double standard. Whether she dates 10 guys or 2. If she is seen with more than 1 person she will be labeled a hoe. I say this because my radio station inducted her into the hoe hall of fame yesterday. If she was a dude she'd be considered a baller/rockstar living the dream.


----------



## minababe

I think she is pretty, has class and makes real music.
that is something different to all these house and electro (what I love btw) out there these days..

are there any pap shots of her lately? would like to see what she is doing!


----------



## Saviola

I don't think that her dating a "bad boy" like John Mayer makes her a "bad girl." it's not like she was his one night stand, they were actually together....soooooo what's the problem?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

John Mayer is laaaaame. Nothing bad about that guy.


----------



## Bzemom

Jayne1 said:


> My original point was... a girl does not date 35 year old John Mayer, among others, to hold hands and talk rainbows and glitter ponies.
> 
> Yet, she still has her modest, prim reputation and I find that fascinating. I wondered if it was the demure clothing that made her fans think that way.
> 
> I'm actually very curious. Is it also because she's private and secretive in that regard?


 
I am with you. How does she still write her songs in the young girl tone, when her relationships are with such mature men.  She is a well marketed product, she knows her fan base, and IMO has excellent PR.


----------



## Bzemom

elynnin said:


> Sometimes when I'm upset I listen to Taylor's songs and it really makes me feel less alone. Like Taylor's the only one who knows how I feel. Weird/pathetic isn't it???
> 
> I don't really like her newest tracks though, I just listen to the ones she supposedly wrote in HS.


 

It is not weird or pathetic.  Music made you feel better, that is a good thing.


----------



## Bzemom

lovemysavior said:


> Wow, wild sex huh? Maybe you do more research than I care to do. Obviously you are not a fan, and honestly neither am I. I have never seen her in her bedroom to say she has wild sex or proof she has slept with these men. I am just going by the fact that she has not been publicly humilitated for drug use or meltdowns like some of the Disney stars and LiLo for example. I just feel that because she looks ladylike, she gets scrutinized for looking like a good girl, yet we have people like J-lo who jump from marriage to marriage and yet she get's praised for having "fun" with this new young boyfriend. Again, this is just my opinion and not something to get twisted over.


 
No research needed to be done. John is a douche. What do you think she and John did?  After how he treated Jennifer and Jessica she was either really naive or really curious to date the jerk.  She is a celebrity, scrutiny comes with the job.  I am not a fan or a hater. She has a few good songs, dresses well, and can give a decent interview.  She also has a good pr team and manager and is smart enough to get her own magazine covers in gossip and fashion to stay relevant.


----------



## Bzemom

She is 22 and dating. I hope she IS HAVING wild sex in her relationships.  I hope she is partying, having a few drinks, NOT doing drugs. She is young, needs to be having SOME FUN.  How many times do we hear the "truth" of drugs, orgies, rehab issues on these celebrities after a few years. No one should be surprised if it happens, she is human. I hope it doesn't, hope she is okay, but people getting really sensitive over the concept of her having wild sex.  We should hope she is having SOME fun. 





Chanel522 said:


> I think all these comments are a riot!! She's 22, I agree with you completely *justkell*
> 
> I'm not sure how these songs are going to come back to haunt her either  It's no different than any one of us writing about a relationship(s) or break up in a journal or someone who writes poetry about those things and has their work published. She has never disclosed who she's writing about so really what does it matter? I highly doubt it's going to haunt her. If anything she'll be better off because she's released her frustration, anger, sadness or whatever and isn't carrying it around with her. I would imagine it would be sort of like therapy for her. Now if she was blatantly calling people out by name, that would be a different story altogether, but she isn't. She's also probably helped a lot of girls out there get through difficult times because they can relate to what she's singing about and that's important.
> 
> As far as her having "wild sex"...woah!! I've never heard about any of that going on, but if it does so what? Nobody here has ever serial dated and slept with a guy or two too many  She doesn't publicize her sexual activity in any way, shape or form so it's really pretty irrelevant. She isn't out getting photographed being intoxicated from drugs or alcohol, you don't hear about crazy all night parties, cops being involved, etc so leave her alone, she's 22 for goodness sake
> 
> Like I've said before, I like her music, but I'm not a huge fan of hers so I'm not defending her for that reason, but really, people are getting a little grumpy about nothing.


----------



## Jayne1

Bzemom said:


> I am with you. How does she still write her songs in the young girl tone, when her relationships are with such mature men.  She is a well marketed product, she knows her fan base, and IMO has excellent PR.


Thank you for understanding what I was trying to say.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2012/10/27/taylor-swift-announces-red-tour/1662269/



> Taylor Swift announces 'Red' tour
> 
> 8:39AM EDT October 28. 2012 - Taylor Swift might be single again, but she's keeping busy as usual: The pop superstar has announced plans for the Red Tour, a 58-date monstrosity in support of her album of the same name.
> 
> "I didn't think I could be any more excited about my Red album, but then I start thinking about how I'm going to put the new show together for The Red Tour," reads a statement from the singer. "I have so many ideas about how to really bring this music to life, and I can't wait to share the new show with all my fans!"
> 
> The tour kicks off March 13 and 14 in Omaha, and wrap up in Nashville. The first tickets go on sale Nov. 16.


----------



## minababe

I don't get what some people here want.. they dislike her because she is famous, pretty and real. not perfect. like anyone of us. so whats the problem?
to me that all totally sounds like envy.
and that bores me ..


----------



## SummerDream

minababe said:


> I don't get what some people here want.. they dislike her because she is famous, pretty and real. not perfect. like anyone of us. so whats the problem?
> to me that all totally sounds like envy.
> and that bores me ..



I think some people have a problem with her music. To some people, they seem very childish and quite a bit of them are based on her relationships that is often depicting her as the victim and always blameless for the deterioration of the relationship. Another criticism I read of her music is that it reinforce a very Madonna/Whore complex.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

I love Taylor's lyrics - they're always interesting and not repetitive. So many songs are about love, the trials, joys, upsets, and tears so I don't know why she gets excessive issues about the fact her's read as an autobiography. I'd rather they came from somewhere semi-real than empty words set to a tune simply to jump on the fame machine. 

Not many people can write, sing, play guitar AND produce said songs. Plus she's only 22. Few established singers can boast such a repertoire of talents.

Btw, did Taylor do the whole promise ring thing like the Jonas et Disney set? I'm mentioning this since she may/may not believe in the 'no sex before marriage thing' then.


----------



## bisousx

minababe said:


> I don't get what some people here want.. they dislike her because she is famous, pretty and real. not perfect. like anyone of us. so whats the problem?
> to me that all totally sounds like envy.
> and that bores me ..



I don't know about envy. I think some people are fascinated that Taylor, who has been with a good chunk of young Hollywood incl John Mayer  , is still able to maintain and convince the public of her innocence with her juvenile/naive/youthful image. It really is a PR machine at its finest.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I just don't see why it matters who she is sexing, most Hollywood types are sleeping around. At least Taylor "acts" classy and doesn't seem all drugged up. And she actually "sings" her songs live.


----------



## Deidre

I don't think it's fair to assume she's slept with all the guys she's dated....and even if she has, what's the big deal? She's an adult. She can have all the sex she wants, with whomever she wants....I do agree the John Mayer hook up was gross though.


----------



## bisousx

Sure, she should do whatever she wants. I just think its a little odd to be linked to so many dudes with such a little girl image, but that's just me.


----------



## Deidre

I don't think she has a "little girl" image. I think her image is more of a "classy young lady" type.
 I think we've become so use to young women being so overtly sexualized that we've almost don't know what to make of someone like Taylor, who seem to be the antithesis of all of that.

Her music will probably mature as she does.  She can't be 30 years old writing lyrics like "we are never ever ever getting back together.....like...ever".


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Agreed...good post!!


----------



## Gurzzy

I find most of her singles are the more juvenile songs, obviously those must sell the best because they are never the best songs on her albums. I must say she has some pretty good ones.

As far as the guys she dates, I would be curious to know how long she dates them for, I feel like she's never with each guy more than a couple months and has an unattainable fairytale expectations in her head. Other than than, she seems to be a good example of how you can be young and have fun without going into a downward spiral or walking around bra-less all the time like Miley lol.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Sure, she should do whatever she wants. I just think its a little odd to be linked to so many dudes with such a little girl image, but that's just me.


That's the part that interests me -- she still puts forth this sense of astonishment.  Someone, in an interview, asks her a question and she acts surprised... she's still so innocent.  She's a girl, not a woman.

Or, that's part of the marketing, part of her PR strategy.  It seems to be working!


----------



## elynnin

deidre said:


> i don't think she has a "little girl" image. I think her image is more of a "classy young lady" type.
> I think we've become so use to young women being so overtly sexualized that we've almost don't know what to make of someone like taylor, who seem to be the antithesis of all of that.
> 
> Her music will probably mature as she does.  She can't be 30 years old writing lyrics like "we are never ever ever getting back together.....like...ever".



+1


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> That's the part that interests me -- she still puts forth this sense of astonishment.  Someone, in an interview, asks her a question and she acts surprised... she's still so innocent.  She's a girl, not a woman.
> 
> Or, that's part of the marketing, part of her PR strategy.  It seems to be working!



It's definitely working. $80 million strong, or so I've read. Britney, Christina, Jessica all got their start with the "good girl" thing but were always kind of antsy to shed the image. Taylor probably is very sweet and classy IRL, but there's no denying that the innocent and virginal facade is a moneymaker.


----------



## coconutsboston

SummerDream said:


> I think some people have a problem with her music. To some people, they seem very childish and quite a bit of them are based on her relationships that is often depicting her as the victim and always blameless for the deterioration of the relationship. Another criticism I read of her music is that it reinforce a very Madonna/Whore complex.



This is it for me.  I occasionally like one of her songs, but when I listen to others on her CD it's nonstop whining, martyr syndrome, and very immature.  I WANT to really like her, but I guess what I can't reconcile is this very pretty, put together shell with the 13-year-old's-diary lyrics and how she wants to be "mysterious" about who the songs are about when she WrItEs LiKe ThIs In ThE cD sLeEvE sO yOu CaN iNfEr WhO tHe SoNg Is AbOuT.


----------



## renza

coconutsboston said:


> This is it for me.  I occasionally like one of her songs, but when I listen to others on her CD it's nonstop whining, martyr syndrome, and very immature.  I WANT to really like her, but I guess what I can't reconcile is this very pretty, put together shell with the 13-year-old's-diary lyrics and how she wants to be "mysterious" about who the songs are about when she WrItEs LiKe ThIs In ThE cD sLeEvE sO yOu CaN iNfEr WhO tHe SoNg Is AbOuT.


My first impressions of her were very much what you wrote here, but I have to admit that I have been looking up her songs on youtube and interviews, etc. the past couple weeks because this thread got me curious, and I really like her now. I am nearly 30 and her music is not at all what I usually listen to, but I think it is pretty good for pop music. Someone in this thread commented on how her songs take them back to being a teenager, and that's how I feel about quite a few of them; I feel like I'm 13 again, ha.  Her songs that are NOT played on the radio constantly are more interesting than the super popular singles. I also think she is much more down to earth and genuine in actual interviews than what you get from quotes and little snippets in tabloid news. As for the acting surprised and being "secretive" about her relationships, she doesn't act so cagey in interviews. She is fairly forthcoming on the fact that she is writing about specific people and that she doesn't know what she's doing when it comes to relationships. I also think she is a very savvy businesswoman, in that she knows what her fans will like and she tries to reconcile that with what she wants to write. Keep in mind that when her albums actually drop, she had already been working on them for 2 years, so that explains a little of the immaturity that people complain about.
And finally, I watched a clip of her from one of her many appearances on Ellen, and Ellen showed some family videos of her from when she was little; she was super awkward looking, chubby, and always obsessed with singing, writing, and learning to play musical instruments. She is very driven, which I can respect. 

Anyways, I know the novel I just wrote isn't why people come to a celebrity gossip thread, but like I said, I found it interesting how polarizing she was and was sort of perturbed by people being so hateful towards her when she seems to be a nice young woman, which led me to do a little digging. I am thoroughly embarrassed that I enjoy some of her music, but what can you do?


----------



## Avril

Harry from 1D stayed over at her hotel last night:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Taylor-Swifts-hotel-11pm-ahead-sleepover.html


> ANOTHER night with Taylor! Harry Styles spotted arriving at Swift's hotel for second sleepover... as Eminem's daughter blasts pair's new romance
> 
> They're fast cementing themselves as one of the pop world's hottest young couples, and have even coined a catchy joint moniker - Haylor.
> And it would seem Harry Styles and Taylor Swift's fledging romance is going from strength-to-strength as they enjoyed a second consecutive sleepover on Tuesday night.
> The One Direction heartthrob was pictured arriving at the 22-year-old singer's hotel at 11pm, just an hour after Taylor had returned from her recording session at New York City's Pier 59 studios.
> 
> Looking somewhat sheepish as he kept his head down while walking into the hotel, the 18-year-old star was carrying a large overnight bag in preparation for his stay.
> 
> Although their second consecutive date night would suggest the pop-tastic duo's relationship has come on leaps and bounds in the past few days, it would seem one person in particular hasn't taken too kindly to the new romance.
> Hailie Jade Mathers, the 16-year-old daughter of rapper Eminem, blasted Taylor on her Twitter page, declaring that Harry was the 'love of her life'.
> 
> After wishing the singer's One Direction bandmate Niall Horan 'good luck' ahead of the What Makes You Beautiful hitmaker's Madison Square Gardens performance on Monday night, Hailie wrote: 'if @taylorswift13 is really dating the love of my life @Harry_Styles i will not be happy.!'
> But the rant didn't end there, with the smitten teen then hitting out at Taylor for 'whoring around' to find sufficient heartbreak material for her new album, and declaring she would never listen to the country music star's tracks again.
> She tweeted: 'Dear @taylorswift13, please stop whoring around with every guy you see. We all know you're only doing it so you can make another album.
> 
> 'I, am never, ever, everrrrr, listening to your music againnnn @taylorswift13. LIKE EVER.'
> After posting another message to a pal, which said 'TRUTH HURTS ?? Lmfaooo !!!' it would seem Hailie became a target for Haylor fans.
> She later wrote: 'Getting so much hate ... But really couldn't care less xD.'
> But it doesn't seem Taylor and Harry are too bothered by Hailie's comments as they continue to flaunt their romance for all to see.
> 
> On Tuesday, the pair emerged from the same hotel just moments apart, dotting the i and crossing the t for the rumour mill on whether they are really a couple.
> The couple seemed to be smiling to themselves following their late-night sleepover, which had seen the duo arrive back at their hotel at 4am following One Direction's gig at Madison Square Gardens.
> And although he was presumably taking about his gig, Harry seemed to have a whale of a time, tweeting: 'Last night was the best thing I have ever done.'
> 
> Taylor had been at the 2012 Ripple of Hope Awards on Monday evening before rushing to see her new beau at the band's after party, and later heading back to the hotel hand-in-hand in the early hours of the morning.
> The rumour mill first went into overdrive when Mario Lopez revealed he saw Harry and Taylor holding hands backstage at the U.S. X Factor last month.
> And on Sunday, the happy couple were pictured together for the first time, enjoying a romantic stroll in New York's Central Park.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol. Wassup up with her and the young boys. Anyway. I don't believe that was really Eminem's daughter.


----------



## Chanel522

The girl looked like a good mix of Em and Kim...  Maybe not the actual tweet came from her, but I think the pic is legit.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

She sure moves on to the next one fast.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I don't know what to think about this girl.  I hate to say it, but I am starting to lean towards the rumors that she's just a beard for all these guys.  She seems sweet and has a good head on her shoulders, but so many guys, so quickly--and then when you look at some of the guys...I dunno.  I don't doubt that maybe one or two were legit relationships, but I also wouldn't be shocked if the whole PR/beard thing were true either.


----------



## chinableu

LoveMyMarc said:


> She sure moves on to the next one fast.



She's the new Diddy.

You, go girl!


----------



## AshTx.1

Here's what E News said about the Hailie & Taylor "feud..."

http://www.eonline.com/news/368884/...er-didn-t-slam-singer-for-dating-harry-styles


----------



## bisousx

That's Eminem's daughter????? OK.... I officially feel old.


----------



## knasarae

You and me both. I thought she would be around 12! Lol


----------



## Jayne1

emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't know what to think about this girl.  I hate to say it, but I am starting to lean towards the rumors that she's just a beard for all these guys.  She seems sweet and has a good head on her shoulders, but so many guys, so quickly--and then when you look at some of the guys...I dunno.  I don't doubt that maybe one or two were legit relationships, but I also wouldn't be shocked if the whole PR/beard thing were true either.


I think she needs new blood... someone to look at her the wrong way, so she can get inspired to write a new song about how mean the guy is.


----------



## Nat

renza said:


> My first impressions of her were very much what you wrote here, but I have to admit that I have been looking up her songs on youtube and interviews, etc. the past couple weeks because this thread got me curious, and I really like her now. I am nearly 30 and her music is not at all what I usually listen to, but I think it is pretty good for pop music. Someone in this thread commented on how her songs take them back to being a teenager, and that's how I feel about quite a few of them; I feel like I'm 13 again, ha.  Her songs that are NOT played on the radio constantly are more interesting than the super popular singles. I also think she is much more down to earth and genuine in actual interviews than what you get from quotes and little snippets in tabloid news. As for the acting surprised and being "secretive" about her relationships, she doesn't act so cagey in interviews. She is fairly forthcoming on the fact that she is writing about specific people and that she doesn't know what she's doing when it comes to relationships. I also think she is a very savvy businesswoman, in that she knows what her fans will like and she tries to reconcile that with what she wants to write. Keep in mind that when her albums actually drop, she had already been working on them for 2 years, so that explains a little of the immaturity that people complain about.
> And finally, I watched a clip of her from one of her many appearances on Ellen, and Ellen showed some family videos of her from when she was little; she was super awkward looking, chubby, and always obsessed with singing, writing, and learning to play musical instruments. She is very driven, which I can respect.
> 
> Anyways, I know the novel I just wrote isn't why people come to a celebrity gossip thread, but like I said, I found it interesting how polarizing she was and was sort of perturbed by people being so hateful towards her when she seems to be a nice young woman, which led me to do a little digging. I am thoroughly embarrassed that I enjoy some of her music, but what can you do?



I don't know what to think of Taylor, but I really enjoyed reading your little novel


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ast-love-life--hopes-future-Harry-Styles.html

'I don't know how to make relationships last, wish me luck': Harry Styles' new squeeze Taylor Swift opens up about her past love life... and her hopes for the future

She's had her fair share of heartache despite only being 22-years-old. 
And Harry Styles' new girlfriend Taylor Swift is the first to admit she isn't confident when it comes to love and making a relationship work. 
In an interview with the British edition of Cosmopolitan magazine the American star has spoken out about her troubled love life in the past, as well as her hopes for the future.

When asked what she doesn't know about relationships she said: 'How to make them last. Ive never had a really long relationship, so I have no idea what thats like.' She added: 'Wish me luck for the future!'

Despite being beautiful, successful and in great shape Taylor, who has been linked to Taylor Lautner, Jake Gyllenhaal and more recently Connor Kennedy, admits she doesn't look for the same high standards in a partner. Nor does she worry about an age gap, which is handy given Mr Styles in four years her junior. 

She said: 'I really dont have any rules about dating when it comes to height, age, career choice, anything like that. It doesnt matter. Its really more about strength of character. When it comes to age Ive been all over the map!'
The Love Story singer also admitted that she can't resist a bad boy or a rebel, which is handy given that Harry, who has enjoyed relationships with women 15 years his senior, doesn't play by normal rules either. 
She said: The song I Knew You Were Trouble is about when I knowingly made the same mistake twice. I couldnt resist it  theres that temptation to push yourself into a risky situation with someone who is going to hurt you, and thats what that song is about: not trusting your own instincts and ignoring all the red flag.'

Harry has been seen leaving the singer's hotel in New York twice in the past week after spending the night together.
The pair have also been spotted holding hands and enjoyed a stroll in the park together earlier this week, confirming to fans that they are pop's hottest young pairing. 
Despite her success and bagging one of the world's most desired young men, Taylor reveals that she has learned how to fake being confident when she needs to. 
Her tips to hide any hint of nervousness include 'throwing your shoulders back' as well as 'walk like you belong there. 
The full interview appears in the December issue of British Cosmopolitan, on sale 7th December.


----------



## knics33

She is so awkward to me... I just don't get the appeal.


----------



## Cait

knics33 said:
			
		

> She is so awkward to me... I just don't get the appeal.



Neither do I. She looks like a rodent.


----------



## AEGIS

is she dating another teenager?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her Cosmo cover, but I really don't like that photo with both of her hands in the air.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> is she dating another teenager?



Yes, from One Direction. I'm surprised he's dating her. His last girlfriend was in her 30s. He has a reputation for liking older women.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Why doesn't she get any slack from dating guy after guy after guy? Ugh, this girl annoys me!


----------



## labelwhore04

She is such a $lut. Can she not go a week without banging some new guy? It seems like she's been around with every big name in hollywood.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes, from One Direction. I'm surprised he's dating her. His last girlfriend was in her 30s. He has a reputation for liking older women.



That's so damn weird. What 30-something women in her right mind would date an 18 year old?? Teenage guys are so immature.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She moves fast but why does she have to be a sl*t? Like, geez. Men do this ish all the time and yet I rarely hear anyone labeling them...

Just because she dates around doesn't mean she's screwing every guy she dates, and if she is so?! As long as she's protecting herself, she can give her cooch up to whoever she pleases. 

She annoys the hell out of me but I don't understand why people lay into her the way they do. It's not like she's out here sleeping with married men or something.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LoveMyMarc said:


> Why doesn't she get any slack from dating guy after guy after guy? Ugh, this girl annoys me!



She _does_ get a lot of flack for that. I personally don't understand why she does. She can date a thousand guys if she wants. I don't get why that would bother people.


----------



## labelwhore04

She just needs to stop with the whole good girl/victim image. It seems like she just uses these guys to write songs and then when the r/s doesn't work out, she calls the guy a d*ck and blames him for the r/s going south. She always acts like the innocent, poor little victim that got her heart broken. Bish please.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think she always acts like that


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> That's so damn weird. What 30-something women in her right mind would date an 18 year old?? Teenage guys are so immature.



I doubt either of them were looking for a deep, meaningful, life long relationship, just some fun.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She _does_ get a lot of flack for that. I personally don't understand why she does. She can date a thousand guys if she wants. I don't get why that would bother people.



I think because she didn't get as much as say...Miley did? Plus, she tries to come off as this goody two-shoes girl.


----------



## Jayne1

LoveMyMarc said:


> Why doesn't she get any slack from dating guy after guy after guy? Ugh, this girl annoys me!


That's what I was wondering a few pages back. She only dates very high profile boys and men too.  No doctors and lawyers for her.

And as mentioned, it's always the victim role for her... all these guys are so mean to her.  But it gives her something to write about, doesn't it.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think she always acts like that



In her songs i mean. She'll date a guy, they'll break up, she writes a song about how he broke her heart, acts all sad and victimized and then a week later she's dating someone new, like what? lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> In her songs i mean. She'll date a guy, they'll break up, she writes a song about how he broke her heart, acts all sad and victimized and then a week later she's dating someone new, like what? lol



I don't think all her songs are like that. She has songs apologizing to past boyfriends, asking for second chances, talking about how they fell in love or changed her life yada yada yada haha. She does have a lot of "F You" songs too no doubt, but those all tend to be about the same few people. I don't think she always plays the victim role or is using guys for her songs. I think she's just very honest and frank about her feelings and opinions in her lyrics. And that's what so many people find so appealing about her, and on the other hand many people find annoying.


----------



## CeeJay

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> She just needs to stop with the whole good girl/victim image. It seems like she just uses these guys to write songs and then when the r/s doesn't work out, she calls the guy a d*ck and blames him for the r/s going south. She always acts like the innocent, poor little victim that got her heart broken. Bish please.



THANK YOU; my sentiments exactly!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was wondering a few pages back. She only dates very high profile boys and men too.  *No doctors and lawyers for her.*
> 
> And as mentioned, it's always the victim role for her... all these guys are so mean to her.  But it gives her something to write about, doesn't it.


I think she's still a bit young for those types of men! She may be in her 20's but I think she's trying to date people on her maturity level (teen).


----------



## justkell

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think all her songs are like that. She has songs apologizing to past boyfriends, asking for second chances, talking about how they fell in love or changed her life yada yada yada haha. She does have a lot of "F You" songs too no doubt, but those all tend to be about the same few people. I don't think she always plays the victim role or is using guys for her songs. I think she's just very honest about her feeling and opinions in her lyrics. And that's what so many people find so appealing about her, and on the other hand so many people find annoying.




I completely agree with all this. A lot of her break up songs aren't about the guy being a d*ck either. I've only been a fan of hers for a few years now, since Speak Now came out (one of my favorite albums ever by any artist btw) so I really can only speak knowingly about that. I am familiar with some of her older stuff but not all. But, from what I've heard she's only mentioned her relationships with John Mayer and Joe Jonas in a really negative manor (Teardrops on my guitar, which was about Joe Jonas, Better than Revenge, which was about Camille Belle, who Joe Jonas dated right after Taylor, and Dear John, which was of course about John Mayer). But, at the same time she's also written songs about those two guys in a sad manor too. Sometimes break ups are bad and sometimes break ups are sad. And sometimes they're both, lol. 


And if anybody has a chance, look up her song The Moment I Knew, which was on the bonus disc from Target from her new album Red. It's my favorite song right now. She said it was written about her 21st birthday party. I believe she was dating Jake Gyllenhall at the time. You can feel her pain when she sings it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

justkell said:


> And if anybody has a chance, look up her song The Moment I Knew, which was on the bonus disc from Target from her new album Red. It's my favorite song right now. She said it was written about her 21st birthday party. I believe she was dating Jake Gyllenhall at the time. You can feel her pain when she sings it.



This is one of my favorites too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.justjared.com/2012/12/07/taylor-swift-z100-jingle-ball-2012/
At the Jingle Ball


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her dress, don't like those shoes though. Her performance outfit is cute and festive.


----------



## Jayne1

LoveMyMarc said:


> I think she's still a bit young for those types of men! She may be in her 20's but I think she's trying to date people on her maturity level (teen).


Fine... no doctors or lawyers.  How about dating a medial student or a law student?  Besides, how old is John Mayer and Jake G?


----------



## Sasha2012

LoveMyMarc said:


> Why doesn't she get any slack from dating guy after guy after guy? Ugh, this girl annoys me!



I don't get it either. She dates high profile guy/teen for a few months/weeks become very clingy then it's over and she writes a song...it becomes a hit and then she dates another guy. Maybe she just hops around for writing material.


----------



## qudz104

labelwhore04 said:


> She just needs to stop with the whole good girl/victim image. It seems like she just uses these guys to write songs and then when the r/s doesn't work out, she calls the guy a d*ck and blames him for the r/s going south. She always acts like the innocent, poor little victim that got her heart broken. Bish please.



+1!!
Its fine if she wants to be with a hundred guys, she should just quit the good girl "im a victim" act she has on all the time.


----------



## Laurie8504

Wow, this girl sure is polarizing. I'm in the "who cares who or how many people she's with" camp. Why does wanting to be with a guy mean she can't also be a "good girl"? Does she have to start going to wild parties getting sloshed, tattooed, and unwashed for people to reconcile the men she dates with her image? I don't get it. People aren't black and white...yet there's this strong judgement against her for seeming sweet, young, and awkward, while she dates around.   I don't think she's placing blame; she said in the recently posted interview that she doesn't know how to make relationships last, sounds like she's taking ownership to me. Sure she lets a jerk have it in her songs every now and then, but it sells records so she'd be stupid not to.


----------



## Cait

Somehow, I doubt she really dates these guys. I wouldn't be surprised if it was all staged to give her writing material.


----------



## lovemysavior

Laurie8504 said:


> Wow, this girl sure is polarizing. I'm in the "who cares who or how many people she's with" camp. Why does wanting to be with a guy mean she can't also be a "good girl"? Does she have to start going to wild parties getting sloshed, tattooed, and unwashed for people to reconcile the men she dates with her image? I don't get it. People aren't black and white...yet there's this strong judgement against her for seeming sweet, young, and awkward, while she dates around.   I don't think she's placing blame; she said in the recently posted interview that she doesn't know how to make relationships last, sounds like she's taking ownership to me. Sure she lets a jerk have it in her songs every now and then, but it sells records so she'd be stupid not to.



Agree!


----------



## renza

Laurie8504 said:


> Wow, this girl sure is polarizing. I'm in the "who cares who or how many people she's with" camp. Why does wanting to be with a guy mean she can't also be a "good girl"? Does she have to start going to wild parties getting sloshed, tattooed, and unwashed for people to reconcile the men she dates with her image? I don't get it. People aren't black and white...yet there's this strong judgement against her for seeming sweet, young, and awkward, while she dates around.   I don't think she's placing blame; she said in the recently posted interview that she doesn't know how to make relationships last, sounds like she's taking ownership to me. Sure she lets a jerk have it in her songs every now and then, but it sells records so she'd be stupid not to.



I know celeb gossip forums are only for bashing or praising fashion, but geez, she is a young, successful woman (in her own right I might add) who sucks at relationships. Who cares about who she dates or why she dates them? The way people talk about her you'd think she was driving drunk or having wild orgies.


----------



## chinableu

Leonardo Dicaprio dates a new woman almost weekly and people just call him a bachelor.

When a woman does the same thing, she's called a s!ut.

What's wrong with this picture??


----------



## Cait

^ The whole 'why can't women do it, too?' argument is so played out. Especially when the woman in question has a habit of kissing & telling. Even Leo D. has the decency not to brag or bash when things go wrong.


----------



## chinableu

^^^

I think the use of the word "s!ut" to describe another woman is played out.


----------



## Cait

chinableu said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> I think the use of the word "s!ut" to describe another woman is played out.



I haven't seen even a majority of people call her that, though, in this thread. Crazy, yes. I would describe her as butterfaced before I did s!utty, but that's another discussion.


----------



## qudz104

Nothing wrong with dating someone different every week, just dont pretend to be this innocent victim everytime.


----------



## renza

^She actually doesn't play the victim all the time. If you're referring to her songs, the most plaintive ones were written when she was a teenager, and who doesn't feel like the innocent victim when dumped at that age?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I don't think she's a s**t. I just think it's annoying how she dates a different guy each week and doesn't get a bad rep for it. Other celebs have.


----------



## Nat

Cait said:


> ^ The whole 'why can't women do it, too?' argument is so played out. Especially when the woman in question has a habit of kissing & telling. Even Leo D. has the decency not to brag or bash when things go wrong.



I was thinking the same.


----------



## Echoes

I've never been able to figure out why the stalkerazzi and the media and even boards like this latch onto certain people, but not others.

Swift really isn't all that remarkable in any way.  Lots and lots of pretty girls can sing and many of them sleep around.

As for the victim bit --- if it wasn't for somebody done somebody wrong songs, there would be no Country music.


----------



## YSoLovely

I think most of Taylor's relationships are PR stunts tbh...


----------



## knics33

For me she just comes across as annoying. I'm sorry. She can't sing IMO and is kind of bland in my book. She is a great example of fantastic _marketing_, not talent. 

IDK... it just blows my mind the way the industry praises this chick and her cheesy, teeny-bopper songs. Like Taylor Swift has _how_ many _grammys_? Insane. Some of the greatest artists of all time have never even won a grammy. Kind of disappointing IMO.

And I agree with a lot of her relationships being PR stunts... or at least all pre-arranged by her camp. And once the guy humors it for a while, he moves on.


----------



## Jayne1

knics33 said:


> For me she just comes across as annoying. I'm sorry. She can't sing IMO and is kind of bland in my book. She is a great example of fantastic _marketing_, not talent.
> 
> IDK... it just blows my mind the way the industry praises this chick and her cheesy, teeny-bopper songs. Like Taylor Swift has _how_ many _grammys_? Insane. Some of the greatest artists of all time have never even won a grammy. Kind of disappointing IMO.
> 
> And I agree with a lot of her relationships being PR stunts... or at least all pre-arranged by her camp. And once the guy humors it for a while, he moves on.


I heard her sing live, really live, on one show... not singing to her own backup track and not singing into one of those microphones that correct the tone and pitch... and _she cannot sing._ 

It was hard to listen to. She was so sure of herself, with her smile, guitar and her choreographed body positions... and her voice was pathetic.  _Pathetic!_


----------



## MarneeB

Jayne1 said:


> I heard her sing live, really live, on one show... not singing to her own backup track and not singing into one of those microphones that correct the tone and pitch... and _she cannot sing._
> 
> It was hard to listen to. She was so sure of herself, with her smile, guitar and her choreographed body positions... and her voice was pathetic.  _Pathetic!_





I like some of her songs, but I think you're right about this. I have read several reviews of her concerts and it was stated that her concerts weren't good at all because she can't really sing. I don't know how true this is though. I haven't read this whole thread, but I'm wondering if anyone here went to a concert of hers and can back this up?


----------



## Echoes

^^  No I haven't and never will.

But this is a fairly common feeling about most of today's entertainers.  Note I didn't say musicians or singers.  The stuff that sells is so manufactured and engineered, people have no idea if the 'talent' really has any or not.

I could go back and mention some of the performers of the past like Neil Young, Willie Nelson, Joan Baez and so many others.  Some people would say they 'can't sing', but they are/were REAL.  What was sold was music they wrote and performed themselves, without all the processing.  They sound the same in person as they do on their recordings.


----------



## Jayne1

MarneeB said:


> I like some of her songs, but I think you're right about this. I have read several reviews of her concerts and it was stated that her concerts weren't good at all because she can't really sing. I don't know how true this is though. I haven't read this whole thread, but I'm wondering if anyone here went to a concert of hers and can back this up?


I think they sing to their own pre-recorded back up tracks and have special microphones at their own concerts, so she probably sounds okay.


----------



## Jayne1

Echoes said:


> ^^  No I haven't and never will.
> 
> But this is a fairly common feeling about most of today's entertainers.  Note I didn't say musicians or singers.  The stuff that sells is so manufactured and engineered, people have no idea if the 'talent' really has any or not.
> 
> I could go back and mention some of the performers of the past like *Neil Young, Willie Nelson, Joan Baez and so many others.  Some people would say they 'can't sing', but they are/were REAL.  What was sold was music they wrote and performed themselves, without all the processing.  They sound the same in person as they do on their recordings.*


So true -- exactly what I loved about them.  Still do.


----------



## KristiScott

Unfortunately, there is a huge double standard in our society.  It's ok when men are womanizing bachelors but god forbid a young girl does the same thing.  As far as I'm concerned, she is an adult and she can date/sleep with whoever she wants.  
As for her music, she cannot sing.  It is painful to listen to live.   I think she is overconfident and I get that it sells but she needs to stick to her range.   For example, her early hits, that were written for her, were simplified to accommodate her range and they were much better.


----------



## renza

She really is not a good singer, but she does write her own music. I have to give her credit for that because most of the mediocre singer/entertainers popular now don't even do that. Now if you don't like what she writes, I can certainly understand that. 
She also doesn't sing with auto-tune nor does she do a lot of singing over pre-recorded tracks, which contributes to her sounding far worse than all of the other terrible singers out there.  And I am basing my opinion mostly based on live T.V. appearances and live videos available on Youtube. I do enjoy some of her music but would never pay a bunch of money to go to a concert with her super nutty fans.


----------



## Cait

What's the point of being a songwriter if you can't actually write? I'm 90% sure Britney couldn't or can't write anything brilliant, but at least she seems self-aware enough to hire people to do it for her. I feel so much second-hand embarassment for Taylor Swift when I actually see her lyrics in print.

I can understand singing when you really can't... what with autotune (Britney) or when it's for parody or novelty purposes (Bill Shatner, 90% of Eurovision) but song-writing is another story.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I actually think that some songs she wrote are pretty amazing. And she's been writing since she was a teen. hit songs. 
Hits are subjectives, but she does write pretty amazing lyrics. 
Skip the ones about - oh poor me - and read all of them. She has some amazing word play in there. 

And she'll only grow from there. ( I hope) she can have a meltdown midway and just turn into rubbish


----------



## ByeKitty

Cait said:


> What's the point of being a songwriter if you can't actually write? I'm 90% sure Britney couldn't or can't write anything brilliant, but at least she seems self-aware enough to hire people to do it for her. *I feel so much second-hand embarassment for Taylor Swift when I actually see her lyrics in print.*
> 
> I can understand singing when you really can't... what with autotune (Britney) or when it's for parody or novelty purposes (Bill Shatner, 90% of Eurovision) but song-writing is another story.



I feel the same way... I feel mean for saying this, but I honestly think her lyrics make her seem simpleminded.


----------



## Echoes

Going back in time again, look at some of the stuff Willie Nelson has written and the people that have recorded it.


Compare any of that to today's 'songwriters'.


----------



## Blyen

Simple is not always a bad thing.Sometimes simple lyrics make the song more reletable.Writing simple lyrics is not a problem per se,if the song deliver the message well(Avril Lavigne,I'm looking at you lol);my problem is not much with Taylor,more with the people who treats her like she is a lyrics goddes.She writes simple lyrics,and that's ok because it makes her songs more easily reletable for her target audience,so please don't try to make her look like she's writing masterpieces.
Now,Taylor is good friend with Hayley Williams,so if she really wanted to learn something about writing varied and really good lyrics,she just has to ask Hayley.Now she does write great lyrics.


----------



## Nat

:greengrin: This made me smile...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her. She seems to be a bit of a nutjob but whatever. She is young and single and likes to date a lot. Why not. If she was a guy they would say it's living the dream. But since she is a girl she is a hoe and perpetrating a fraud to her young fans. 

I don't think she can sing and I couldn't tell you one of her lyrics. I assume they sound so basic because half of them were probably written before her 18th birthday. Beyonce is in her 30s and her lyrics, the ones she didn't steal,  probably make Taylor sound like Carole King.


----------



## ByeKitty

Blyen said:


> Simple is not always a bad thing.Sometimes simple lyrics make the song more reletable.Writing simple lyrics is not a problem per se,if the song deliver the message well(Avril Lavigne,I'm looking at you lol);my problem is not much with Taylor,more with the people who treats her like she is a lyrics goddes.She writes simple lyrics,and that's ok because it makes her songs more easily reletable for her target audience,so please don't try to make her look like she's writing masterpieces.
> Now,Taylor is good friend with Hayley Williams,so if she really wanted to learn something about writing varied and really good lyrics,she just has to ask Hayley.Now she does write great lyrics.



I meant simpleminded as a synonym of...not too bright. Of course something doesn't have to be complex to be good!


----------



## Blyen

ByeKitty said:


> I meant simpleminded as a synonym of...not too bright. Of course something doesn't have to be complex to be good!



yeah,I get it don't worry  I'm not really a fan of Taylor,but I'll admit that I sometimes appreciate simple lyrics in a song...as they don't make my poor brain go crazy to understand the message LOL


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Nat said:


> :greengrin: This made me smile...
> 
> 
> d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6042780_460s_v1.jpg



:giggles:


----------



## Cait

Nat said:


> :greengrin: This made me smile...
> 
> 
> d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6042780_460s_v1.jpg



love!


----------



## Jayne1

Nat said:


> :greengrin: This made me smile...


That is funny -- yet she still has that sweet, wide eyed, virtuous persona she puts on.  I think it's the way she dresses.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like her. She seems to be a bit of a nutjob but whatever. She is young and single and likes to date a lot. Why not. If she was a guy they would say it's living the dream. But since she is a girl she is a hoe and perpetrating a fraud to her young fans.
> 
> I don't think she can sing and I couldn't tell you one of her lyrics. I assume they sound so basic because half of them were probably written before her 18th birthday. *Beyonce is in her 30s and her lyrics, the ones she didn't steal, probably make Taylor sound like Carole King. *


Are there any she didn't steal?   She can barely put a sentence together, I doubt she has the intellectual capability to write lyrics.

Taylor, on the other hand, seems to need fresh blood, as I said a few pages back, in order to be inspired to write about how some guy was mean to her.


----------



## jamidee

MarneeB said:


> I like some of her songs, but I think you're right about this. I have read several reviews of her concerts and it was stated that her concerts weren't good at all because she can't really sing. I don't know how true this is though. I haven't read this whole thread, but I'm wondering if anyone here went to a concert of hers and can back this up?



I can- bish can't sing. It was like a screeching cat. horrid


----------



## Bzemom

IMO she has some talent, she can date who ever she wants, its just all the display time she gives to gossip magazines that I give her a side eye on.  She has good PR who knows keeping her name and private/dating life in US Weekly gets her that extra attention and keeps her name in everyone's ear.


----------



## labelwhore04

ByeKitty said:


> I feel the same way... I feel mean for saying this, but I honestly think her lyrics make her seem simpleminded.



Yes! The 'we're never ever getting back together' song is so basic. I couldn't believe my ears when i heard it on the radio. I was like how is this a song? It sounded like something i would've written when i was 6 for my school music class. I've never heard such a bad song. It's probably her worst song to date.


----------



## AEGIS

this thread has too many words and not enough pics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She doesn't seem to be papped as often as some celebs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

From JustJared


----------



## renza

^I love all of the oxfords she has been wearing lately. I think she has been wearing some to perform, also.


----------



## Jayne1

renza said:


> ^I love all of the oxfords she has been wearing lately. I think she has been wearing some to perform, also.


She is shilling for Keds and has to wear them on stage.  It's a very lucrative deal for her.


----------



## jamidee

It might be just me.. but while she looks young, with that boy... she looks like she might be molesting someone's little brother... it's like on touching the biebs level. That isn't a man!  I'd feel like I needed to read him a bedtime story before bed...


----------



## ByeKitty

Now when will Harry Styles get a haircut?


----------



## renza

Jayne1 said:


> She is shilling for Keds and has to wear them on stage.  It's a very lucrative deal for her.


Keds makes oxfords? I might need to look into Keds again then.


----------



## renza

jamidee said:


> It might be just me.. but while she looks young, with that boy... she looks like she might be molesting someone's little brother... it's like on touching the biebs level. That isn't a man!  I'd feel like I needed to read him a bedtime story before bed...


I guess Harry Styles has a thing for "older" women--his last girlfriend was in her early 30s?? I thought that was disturbing.


----------



## Jayne1

renza said:


> Keds makes oxfords? I might need to look into Keds again then.


She wears this kind of Keds on stage... not sure about real oxfords though.


----------



## jamidee

renza said:


> I guess Harry Styles has a thing for "older" women--his last girlfriend was in her early 30s?? I thought that was disturbing.



He needs a momma. I bet they rock him


----------



## renza

Jayne1 said:


> She wears this kind of Keds on stage... not sure about real oxfords though.


Oh I didn't realize those were Keds! I don't do sparkly but may have to take another look at Keds anyways. I had some slip-on pairs a couple years ago that I loved but I don't know if they still make them.


----------



## AEGIS

renza said:


> I guess Harry Styles has a thing for "older" women--his last girlfriend was in her early 30s?? I thought that was disturbing.





He has mommy issues


----------



## sdkitty

jamidee said:


> I can- bish can't sing. It was like a screeching cat. horrid


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm really not loving her dance shoes look as of late, but for some reason, she actually makes it work...


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> He has mommy issues



great minds  look at my post above.


----------



## renza

This is old but it makes me laugh--I love Taylor Swift with Ellen.   It's promoting/poking fun at her perfume.


----------



## Nat

The lovebirds! Harry Styles and Taylor Swift spotted on a mini break in the Lake District and 'he can't take his hands off her'


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Taylor-Swift-mini-break-Lake-District.html

It must be getting serious for hot new couple Harry Styles and Taylor Swift.
The pair have been spotted on their first mini break in the Lake District, laughing as they fed white doves and swans in a busy English town square. 
The two stars created a stir as they enjoyed a day out in picturesque Bowness on Windemere, where they may be planning on celebrating the Swift's 23rd birthday on Thursday.


----------



## jamidee

Nat said:


> The lovebirds! Harry Styles and Taylor Swift spotted on a mini break in the Lake District and 'he can't take his hands off her'
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Taylor-Swift-mini-break-Lake-District.html
> 
> It must be getting serious for hot new couple Harry Styles and Taylor Swift.
> The pair have been spotted on their first mini break in the Lake District, laughing as they fed white doves and swans in a busy English town square.
> The two stars created a stir as they enjoyed a day out in picturesque Bowness on Windemere, where they may be planning on celebrating the Swift's 23rd birthday on Thursday.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/13/article-2247111-167BB3C5000005DC-828_634x713.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/12/article-2247111-167B805D000005DC-793_634x455.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/12/article-0-167B8296000005DC-427_634x824.jpg



pfftt... serious relationship isn't within swift's vocab.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her song is nominated for a Golden Globe. Not a fan of hers but that's great.


----------



## Cait

Nat said:
			
		

> The lovebirds! Harry Styles and Taylor Swift spotted on a mini break in the Lake District and 'he can't take his hands off her'
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2247111/Harry-Styles-Taylor-Swift-mini-break-Lake-District.html
> 
> It must be getting serious for hot new couple Harry Styles and Taylor Swift.
> The pair have been spotted on their first mini break in the Lake District, laughing as they fed white doves and swans in a busy English town square.
> The two stars created a stir as they enjoyed a day out in picturesque Bowness on Windemere, where they may be planning on celebrating the Swift's 23rd birthday on Thursday.



I can feel the heat, sex appeal and chemistry of this couple from here... 

That first picture looks really staged. Certainly, it's nice to see people not on top of one another in public, but they look pretty detached for a serious couple...


----------



## ByeKitty

Cait said:


> I can feel the heat, sex appeal and chemistry of this couple from here...
> 
> That first picture looks really staged. Certainly, it's nice to see people not on top of one another in public, but they look pretty detached for a serious couple...



Well they're probably both innocent virgins... ()


----------



## renza

Her new video, "I knew you were trouble" premiered today. I like this song--I think it's really fun--but this video might be one of the worst things I have ever seen. It's not on youtube yet but you can watch it at this link.
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/16...w-you-were-trouble-music-video-premiere.jhtml

Text of the article:
_Taylor Swift said her "I Knew You Were Trouble." video would be "unlike anything" she'd done before ... and, well, she wasn't lying.

Because the "Trouble" clip  which premiered Thursday at 4:40 p.m. on "MTV First: Taylor Swift"  is most definitely a departure for the usually demure Swift, a decidedly dark thing that documents a pair of star-crossed lovers embarking on a race to the bottom. There are fistfights, makeout sessions in dingy motel rooms, druggy dancefloor spinouts, shirtless tattoo sittings and, of course, a whole lot of tattered clothing. Don't get confused, we're not talking "Sid & Nancy" or anything here ... more like Rihanna's "We Found Love," only if it aired on the CW. Which, for Taylor, is still a pretty drastic step.

And while Swift's seemingly endless stream of detractors will no doubt jump on "Trouble's" rather, uh, overwrought moments  the lengthy voiceover that begins the clip, where she drops bon mots like "I think that the worst part of it all wasn't losing him, it was losing me" certainly isn't going to do her any favors  there's certainly something to be said about the risks she takes here, the way she throws herself into the role of a good girl poised on the precipice of a steep drop. Co-starring with "Spider-Man: Turn Off The Dark" lead Reeve Carney (the titular troubleman), Swift seems to delight in getting dirty, whether she's being cast aside in a bar brawl or losing herself in the whirl and whomp of the dancefloor. Shoot, she even sorta dyed her hair for the role.

When taken at large, "Trouble." may not separate itself from the field of other down-and-dirty vids being dropped by her pop contemporaries, but when considered in the cuddly context of Swift's other clips (probably not coincidentally, this is her 23rd ... and it premiered on her 23rd birthday), well, it represents a quantum leap for the squeaky-clean star. A large portion of her terrific Red album seems to be about her seizing the reins and driving her career to the next plateau, and perhaps "Trouble." is the next logical step. It may give ammo to the naysayers, and it could possibly alienate whatever portion of her country fanbase that still exists, but you get the feeling Swift could care less. This is about growth, about expansion, about pushing the boundaries.

Like she says at the end of the thing, "I don't know if you know who you are until you lose who you were" ... preach, sister._


----------



## OANHderful

jamidee said:


> pfftt... serious relationship isn't within swift's vocab.



 

I don't understand why in her perfume commerical she doesn't close her mouth. It's not a cute look IMO.


----------



## OANHderful

Nat said:


> :greengrin: This made me smile...
> 
> 
> d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6042780_460s_v1.jpg



hehehehehehehehehe. She's the female version of John Meyer (sp? the male giggalo)


----------



## jamidee

renza said:


> Her new video, "I knew you were trouble" premiered today. I like this song--I think it's really fun--but this video might be one of the worst things I have ever seen. It's not on youtube yet but you can watch it at this link.
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/16...w-you-were-trouble-music-video-premiere.jhtml
> 
> Text of the article:
> _Taylor Swift said her "I Knew You Were Trouble." video would be "unlike anything" she'd done before ... and, well, she wasn't lying.
> 
> Because the "Trouble" clip &#8212; which premiered Thursday at 4:40 p.m. on "MTV First: Taylor Swift" &#8212; is most definitely a departure for the usually demure Swift, a decidedly dark thing that documents a pair of star-crossed lovers embarking on a race to the bottom. There are fistfights, makeout sessions in dingy motel rooms, druggy dancefloor spinouts, shirtless tattoo sittings and, of course, a whole lot of tattered clothing. Don't get confused, we're not talking "Sid & Nancy" or anything here ... more like Rihanna's "We Found Love," only if it aired on the CW. Which, for Taylor, is still a pretty drastic step.
> 
> And while Swift's seemingly endless stream of detractors will no doubt jump on "Trouble's" rather, uh, overwrought moments &#8212; the lengthy voiceover that begins the clip, where she drops bon mots like "I think that the worst part of it all wasn't losing him, it was losing me" certainly isn't going to do her any favors &#8212; there's certainly something to be said about the risks she takes here, the way she throws herself into the role of a good girl poised on the precipice of a steep drop. Co-starring with "Spider-Man: Turn Off The Dark" lead Reeve Carney (the titular troubleman), Swift seems to delight in getting dirty, whether she's being cast aside in a bar brawl or losing herself in the whirl and whomp of the dancefloor. Shoot, she even sorta dyed her hair for the role.
> 
> When taken at large, "Trouble." may not separate itself from the field of other down-and-dirty vids being dropped by her pop contemporaries, but when considered in the cuddly context of Swift's other clips (probably not coincidentally, this is her 23rd ... and it premiered on her 23rd birthday), well, it represents a quantum leap for the squeaky-clean star. A large portion of her terrific Red album seems to be about her seizing the reins and driving her career to the next plateau, and perhaps "Trouble." is the next logical step. It may give ammo to the naysayers, and it could possibly alienate whatever portion of her country fanbase that still exists, but you get the feeling Swift could care less. This is about growth, about expansion, about pushing the boundaries.
> 
> Like she says at the end of the thing, "I don't know if you know who you are until you lose who you were" ... preach, sister._



video- meh. 
Song- I like... it's catchy. But not country... did she hire Skrillex to spin it?! :giggles: It feels a bit like she's trying to leave country and get a pop image/sound. 
Talking at the beginning- odd. 

first scene she went a bit avril on us.


----------



## jamidee

OANHderful said:


> I don't understand why in her perfume commerical she doesn't close her mouth. It's not a cute look IMO.



don't you know that's sexy!? 

It's a definite fad. I've wondered why it's perceived as sexy... do they think subliminally it's sending the message-- my mouth is open, things can be placed in there?  that's the only thing I can come up with


----------



## OANHderful

jamidee said:


> don't you know that's sexy!?
> 
> It's a definite fad. I've wondered why it's perceived as sexy... do they think subliminally it's sending the message-- *my mouth is open, things can be placed in there*?  that's the only thing I can come up with




Or any crevasis. 

The rat look is not sexy LOL again it's just my opinion.


----------



## lemonsherry

the description of that video makes it sound EXACTLY like we found love, down to the voiceover at the start.


----------



## renza

jamidee said:


> video- meh.
> Song- I like... it's catchy. But not country... *did she hire Skrillex to spin it?!* :giggles: It feels a bit like she's trying to leave country and get a pop image/sound.
> Talking at the beginning- odd.
> 
> first scene she went a bit avril on us.


It's co-written with and produced by Max Martin and Shellback. And yeah I don't even know why people are still referring to her as a country singer--it makes no sense.


----------



## minababe

I like her music, she is a pretty girl and I wish her all the best


----------



## Jayne1

jamidee said:


> don't you know that's sexy!?
> 
> It's a definite fad. I've wondered why it's perceived as sexy... do they think subliminally it's sending the message-- my mouth is open, things can be placed in there?  that's the only thing I can come up with


All it really says is that the person cannot breathe though their nose.


----------



## jamidee

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> All it really says is that the person cannot breathe though their nose.



:giggles:


----------



## Saviola

I watched her "Fearless" tour documentary on Netflix yesterday. I absolutely love her. Every show she makes sure to walk into the crowd and hugs and kisses her fans. I saw her last November and sure enough she did do this. I just think it is the sweetest gesture.

She also has something called the "Tea Party" and she has her mom/dad/friends walk around during the concert and hand out tickets to fans for the "tea party" where they provide food and drinks..and later Taylor shows up and takes photos and meets the selected fans. It is just such a sweet gesture and there is a reason why her fans adore her.

As for her dating around? WHO CARES. These guys are her boyfriends..sure she has had a lot but it is not like she is sleeping with multiple people at once, or cheating on them or just single having sex with a different guy every night.

I mean, I do not know what people want, like seriously..give me a break. 

I would do the same thing, if I was recently out of a relationship and I meet a guy, that I find interesting, attractive and want to be around..then why not? Why pass up the opportunity to be with someone you like to avoid what people may think?

And as for her song writing, she writes on her experiences. People may find that annoying but I would rather her be singing about something she has experienced then her singing about something she knows nothing about. As a fan, I would find it insulting.

Anyway, her new song "begin again" is amazing. I cannot get enough of it.


----------



## elynnin

Saviola said:


> I watched her "Fearless" tour documentary on Netflix yesterday. I absolutely love her. Every show she makes sure to walk into the crowd and hugs and kisses her fans. I saw her last November and sure enough she did do this. I just think it is the sweetest gesture.
> 
> She also has something called the "Tea Party" and she has her mom/dad/friends walk around during the concert and hand out tickets to fans for the "tea party" where they provide food and drinks..and later Taylor shows up and takes photos and meets the selected fans. It is just such a sweet gesture and there is a reason why her fans adore her.
> 
> As for her dating around? WHO CARES. These guys are her boyfriends..sure she has had a lot but it is not like she is sleeping with multiple people at once, or cheating on them or just single having sex with a different guy every night.
> 
> I mean, I do not know what people want, like seriously..give me a break.
> 
> I would do the same thing, if I was recently out of a relationship and I meet a guy, that I find interesting, attractive and want to be around..then why not? Why pass up the opportunity to be with someone you like to avoid what people may think?
> 
> And as for her song writing, she writes on her experiences. People may find that annoying but I would rather her be singing about something she has experienced then her singing about something she knows nothing about. As a fan, I would find it insulting.
> 
> Anyway, her new song "begin again" is amazing. I cannot get enough of it.


Quoth for truth


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> All it really says is that the person cannot breathe though their nose.



Which is SEXY!


----------



## jennyx0

*Taylor Swift: Knife-Wielding Intruder Arrested at Nashville Home*



> Here's a birthday surprise no one would wish for: While Taylor Swift was in England celebrating turning 23 with new boyfriend Harry Styles, a man was busy attempting to break into her Nashville home.
> 
> Jacob Kulke, a pocketknife-wielding 24-year-old, was arrested early this morning for criminal trespassing at Swift's Tennessee pad.
> 
> Fortunately, Taylor was not home at the time (she was spotted being driven to an airport in the U.K. by Styles just this morning), though security at the singer's residence caught Kulke and swiftly phoned police, who responded and managed to have the man in their custody by 2 a.m.though not before he had managed to jump the fence at Belle Meade estate and make it past a secured gate.
> 
> According to local reports, when questioned by the officers on the scene, Kulke told them he was Swift's boyfriend and that he had taken a bus from Wisconsin in order to be with the star on her birthday, and had previously attempted to contact her through social media.
> 
> Indeed, per the Twitter account of Jake Kulke, whose profile picture matches that of the mug shot released, Jake sent a birthday tweet to Swift yesterday, after writing the day before, "Had to go see about a girl."
> 
> Who, thankfully, was with her actual boyfriend on another continent at the time.
> 
> Kulke, whose criminal record includes convictions for domestic abuse, battery and disorderly conduct, has since been booked into Davidson County Jail and is being held on $10,000 bond.



link: http://www.eonline.com/news/371564/...shville-home-claimed-to-be-singer-s-boyfriend

How scary..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scary!


----------



## knics33

jennyx0 said:


> *Taylor Swift: Knife-Wielding Intruder Arrested at Nashville Home*
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.eonline.com/news/371564/...shville-home-claimed-to-be-singer-s-boyfriend
> 
> How scary..



I saw this on the local news... creep.


----------



## jamidee

There are some real cray cray people in this world


----------



## minababe

she was just a few minutes ago on a german tv live show.
she was great! love that song it's so catchy.
sometimes she looks really really thin. she could be a model too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Wasn't she just in love chasing around another 18 year old last month?


----------



## MJDaisy

i really like them together!! although i don't think it's headed anywhere except for heartbreak for taylor...but i hope i'm wrong!


----------



## YSoLovely

It's just a publicity stunt. C'mon, people!


----------



## renza

I like that green coat!


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> It's just a publicity stunt. C'mon, people!



exactly.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

MJDaisy said:


> i really like them together!! although i don't think it's headed anywhere except for heartbreak for taylor...but i hope i'm wrong!



Isn't that how all of her relationships end? lol


----------



## jamidee

YSoLovely said:
			
		

> It's just a publicity stunt. C'mon, people!



 I don't think there have been many actual heartbreaks but its sure good publicity to make the public sad for you then try to guess what heartbreaking song is about which lover. Such a fun game


----------



## Saviola

He is so cute!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're a cute couple. I didn't realize how tall he was.


----------



## Jayne1

jamidee said:


> I don't think there have been many actual heartbreaks but its sure good publicity to make the public sad for you then try to guess what heartbreaking song is about which lover. Such a fun game


So manipulative...


----------



## jennyx0

*Taylor Swift crowned 2012's most charitable *



> DoSomething.org, a non-profit organization that aims to harness teen's "awesome energy" and unleash it on causes they care about, has announced the 20 Most Charitable Celebrities of 2012 and Taylor Swift topped the list!
> 
> While the singer was snagging headlines and trophies for her diary-like music, she was also donating serious chunks of cash to important organizations (she gave $4 million to the Country Hall of Fame Museum). Swift also spent hours visiting with young cancer victims and became the youngest person to ever receive the Ripple of Hope Award from the Robert F. Kennedy Center for her charity work.
> 
> 2. Miley Cyrus
> 3. Channing Tatum
> 4. Lady Gaga
> 5. Justin Bieber
> 6. Robin Roberts
> 7. Pink
> 8. LeBron James
> 9. Selena Gomez
> 10. Ian Somerhalder
> 11. Jay-Z & Beyonce
> 12. George Takei
> 13. Ben Affleck
> 14. Emma Stone & Andrew Garfield
> 15. Ryan Seacrest
> 16. Demi Lovato
> 17. Carrie Underwood
> 18. Olivia Munn
> 19. Sofia Vergara
> 20. Drew Brees



link


----------



## rainbowrose

I don't know how I feel about Taylor anymore. I used to like her and went to her concert a few years ago but her songs about heartbreak can get a bit repetitive and immature...but then they are so catchy...couldn't help but download IKYWT.

I admire her for looking classy and like most of her outfits though. I am sort of used to her and Harry now but I'm not sure it will last. He is pretty cute though.


----------



## Mitzy

She really needs to steam that coat! Look how wrinkled it is.


----------



## chinableu

MJDaisy said:


> *i really like them together!!* although i don't think it's headed anywhere except for heartbreak for taylor...but i hope i'm wrong!



Love them together.

Probably, just another notch on her belt.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Taylor needs to reevaluate herself and see that she's the common denominator in all her failed relationships.


----------



## Nat

Mitzy said:


> She really needs to steam that coat! Look how wrinkled it is.



Haha, love your unexpected comment!


----------



## chinableu

californiaCRUSH said:


> Taylor needs to reevaluate herself and see that she's the common denominator in all her failed relationships.



She's just a kid.  She's sampling what life has to offer.


----------



## qudz104

Mitzy said:


> She really needs to steam that coat! Look how wrinkled it is.



Lol at the randomness but i def agree with you.. Thats a very wrinkled coat!


----------



## Chanel522

chinableu said:


> She's just a kid.  She's sampling what life has to offer.



Ita.  She isn't doing anything wrong...just being young, having fun, making tons of money, and being generous with what she earns.  Doesn't sound too bad to me!


----------



## MJDaisy

she's 23...of course she is going to date around. i'm 24 and have dated more people than her. just because they are high profile doesn't mean she is a skank.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't think she's a skank. I do think it's funny that she's "in love" with everyone and writing break up songs as if the men are always the problem.


----------



## Chanel522

californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't think she's a skank. I do think it's funny that she's "in love" with everyone and writing break up songs as if the men are always the problem.



I don't know that I actually think she is "in love" with everyone she dates, but I think she uses her relationships as an influence for writing music and keeping her career going.  I'm sure her lyrics are exaggerated a lot and not true in all aspects.  I would probably use my life experiences to compose music/writing if I were in her profession also.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like things are over with the guy from One Direction....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

So long farewell Harry.  I hope she didn't buy him tht Beattles collection (I the story was true).  

Who's next?


----------



## Sasha2012

And another one bites the dust. 

Taylor needs to spend some times single to revelauate herself and what she wants in a relationship, then hopefully when she matures she'll find a man and leave these little boys alone.


----------



## labelwhore04

What else is new?

We should take bets on how much longer till she's dating someone new. I say 2 weeks.


----------



## JazzyJaz

How many dudes has it been?


----------



## Sasha2012

labelwhore04 said:


> What else is new?
> 
> We should take bets on how much longer till she's dating someone new. I say 2 weeks.



I got 3 weeks, she'll have a new date at the Grammys.


----------



## labelwhore04

JazzyJaz said:


> How many dudes has it been?



I lost track!


----------



## Avril

That lasted long:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lmighty-row--heads-home-romantic-holiday.html



> It seems Taylor Swift will soon be penning yet more heartfelt ballads about her lovelife.
> The Red singer, 23, has ended her month-long fling with One Direction heart-throb Harry Styles, 18, after an angry row during their New Year's vacation.
> A source told MailOnline exclusively: 'Yes I can confirm they have split up.
> 'They were on holiday and had an almighty row. They are two young stars at the top of their game so who knows what will happen in the future.'


----------



## pinkfeet

She's 23. I doubt these are real relationships .. She's just dating like people do when you are in your early 20's .. Unfort she's in the media. 

She needs to learn to keep her biz private until its serious.  I'm sick of hearing about all these guys like they were the love of her life each and every time ! I blame her partly and the media as well for acting like every date a celeb has is newsworthy.


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> She's 23. I doubt these are real relationships .. She's just dating like people do when you are in your early 20's .. Unfort she's in the media.
> 
> She needs to learn to keep her biz private until its serious.  I'm sick of hearing about all these guys like they were the love of her life each and every time !* I blame her partly and the media as well for acting like every date a celeb has is newsworthy*.


It's newsworthy when you only date famous people or people with famous last names.  Has she ever dated a peon who isn't well known?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

_Every_ relationship she's in seems like they're about to be married. Like SO in love...all clingy, blah blah blah, when they've only been dating for weeks.


----------



## knics33

I don't blame all these guys.. she's annoying IMO. And I get that it's totally cool to date around when you're young, but 23 is too old to be acting like an 8th grader with their first boyfriend every time a guy takes her on a date. Just sayin. She definitely has some maturing to do.


----------



## AEGIS

lol people are awfully judgmental of her dating life. if she's not sleeping with all of them...i really don't see the big deal.


----------



## chinableu

AEGIS said:


> lol people are awfully judgmental of her dating life. if she's not sleeping with all of them...i really don't see the big deal.



PREACH!

She's just tastin' all that life has to offer.

You, go girl!


----------



## Blyen

Well,if we were to believe the last blind item about her,these are all fake relationships anyway.


----------



## knics33

I think ppl side eye her for the way she _handles _her dating life (being "super in love!", then writing a whiny song about getting dumped, etc.), not the fact that she dates around. After the umpteenth time, ppl are bound to start rolling their eyes.


----------



## AEGIS

i see it as her being authentic. too many artists dont write anything


----------



## Chanel522

chinableu said:


> PREACH!
> 
> She's just tastin' all that life has to offer.
> 
> You, go girl!




I agree!!  Nothing wrong with dating around at all and she's pretty smart to capitalize off of it by writing songs that reflect feelings she has had in relationships.  Like I've said before, she very well could embellish her lyrics for the effect.  Nothing wrong with that either, imo.  Maybe she's someone who falls in "lust" hard and sometimes mistakes it for love and maybe she knows exactly what it is, but loves the feeling of it so much that she wants to keep riding the wave.  Either way, it doesn't matter and she isn't hurting anyone.  No kids are involved, she's 23 so I say go for it


----------



## twin-fun

knics33 said:


> I don't blame all these guys.. she's annoying IMO. And I get that it's totally cool to date around when you're young, but 23 is too old to be acting like an 8th grader with their first boyfriend every time a guy takes her on a date. Just sayin. *She definitely has some maturing to do.*



This. I couldn't care less about how many guys she dates or with how many of them she sleeps. But she's 23, dating 18 year old _boys_. I thought 18 year olds were immature and annoying when *I* was 18, let alone when I was 23!


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> lol people are awfully judgmental of her dating life. if she's not sleeping with all of them...i really don't see the big deal.



We don't know, she could be. Any other female celeb would be labled a whore if they dated as many men publicly in such a short time. I feel she is young and there is nothing with dating but she seems to fall in love awfully quick with such immature boys. I don't know what she's looking for, maybe that's the problem she's not looking for anything just having fun but at 23 as a public figure it isn't wise or healthy to hop for one relationship to the next so quickly.


----------



## renza

AEGIS said:


> lol people are awfully judgmental of her dating life. if she's not sleeping with all of them...i really don't see the big deal.


At this point I assume she's sleeping with all of them, but I really don't care. I would be doing the same thing if I were her.  

Reportedly she did date a non-celeb before--a Belmont University student--but it didn't go well according to "sources" who say that his friends started getting creepy with her, taking photos, hitting on her, etc. Who knows? I think it would be pretty tough for a celebrity to date someone who doesn't understand that life at all. Anyways, she is a pretty amazing businesswoman and appears nice to boot, so she can do whatever the hell she wants with her "personal" life as far as I am concerned.


----------



## knics33

renza said:


> At this point I assume she's sleeping with all of them, but I really don't care. I would be doing the same thing if I were her.
> 
> *Reportedly she did date a non-celeb before--a Belmont University student*--but it didn't go well according to "sources" who say that his friends started getting creepy with her, taking photos, hitting on her, etc. Who knows? I think it would be pretty tough for a celebrity to date someone who doesn't understand that life at all. Anyways, she is a pretty amazing businesswoman and appears nice to boot, so she can do whatever the hell she wants with her "personal" life as far as I am concerned.



Hmmm that's interesting. I graduated from Belmont and have never heard that one before! She has a home in Nashville, so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## AEGIS

but i don't think she's in relationships....well this last one was not a relationship. it was a month.  they dated. i do think it's weird she met his family but some people have no qualms about introducing their family to people they're casually seeing or very early.


----------



## Jayne1

knics33 said:


> I think ppl side eye her for the way she _handles _her dating life (being "super in love!", then writing a whiny song about getting dumped, etc.), not the fact that she dates around. After the umpteenth time, ppl are bound to start rolling their eyes.


Exactly.


AEGIS said:


> but i don't think she's in relationships....well this last one was not a relationship. it was a month.  they dated. i do think it's weird she met his family but some people have no qualms about introducing their family to people they're casually seeing or very early.


She has sleep overs, so she's sleeping over (I'm assuming spending the night is being intimate) with a guys she's only known for a short time. 

I can see lust happening with the occasional guy when you can't help yourself from jumping into bed, but she seems intimate after a week or so, with many guys.

But she'll dress up in glitter pony PJs, appear in a music video about how the guy was mean to her and sell another million songs to the young girls who are devoted to her.


----------



## AEGIS

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> She has sleep overs, so she's sleeping over (I'm assuming spending the night is being intimate) with a guys she's only known for a short time.
> 
> I can see lust happening with the occasional guy when you can't help yourself from jumping into bed, but she seems intimate after a week or so, with many guys.
> 
> But she'll dress up in glitter pony PJs, appear in a music video about how the guy was mean to her and sell another million songs to the young girls who are devoted to her.





lol you can spend the night and not bang. i know people who do it. a lot of things can happen before sex.


----------



## ln88

AEGIS said:
			
		

> lol you can spend the night and not bang. i know people who do it. a lot of things can happen before sex.



I second this. I slept over at DBFs place every weekend for a month before we got intimate  I was 21 at the time so maybe things change as you get older.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I am so sick of seeing blog posts about their break-up on perezhilton.com. Like, saying she'll make her "post break-up debut blah blah blah" as if it was some meaningful relationship.


----------



## ByeKitty

Avril said:


> That lasted long:
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lmighty-row--heads-home-romantic-holiday.html



LMAO...and there is Harry, with his huge, fug, Taylor Swift-inspired ship tattoo...


----------



## moonman

I'm a fan so my opinion my be slightly biased. But I would say she's just having fun dating. Nothing too serious just the media machine going into overdrive everytime she looks at a guy.lol


----------



## chinableu

Harry's so cute.


----------



## sharknbark

Couldn't remember if someone posted this before, but in case not...



> We know the tabloids and the fans are loving this hot young couple!
> 
> We also know that the relationship is completely fake and wont last much longer.
> 
> The paparazzi are notified whenever they are on the move so they can be photographed holding hands and looking like a couple.
> 
> All the hand-holding and party kissing is totally staged. They dont really care about each other but they both sure know how to play the publicity game! They also know that they can never, ever admit that the whole relationship is a publicity stunt.
> 
> And heres a fact that will either trouble fans or leave them greatly relieved: They arent really spending the night together! They walk into the front door of her hotel holding hands, but he only spends a few minutes with her. He spends the night at his own place, and then meets up with her the next morning when they are ready to leave. The couple then leaves the hotel through the front door a couple a minutes apart to make it look like they spent the night together.
> 
> The relationship is scheduled to be a very short one. They may ring in the New Year as a couple but they wont make it to Valentines Day.
> 
> SOLVED!
> 
> Its Taylor Swift and Harry Styles! Source: BlindGossip.com


----------



## labelwhore04

Ew, Harry is fug. He needs to work on that body..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What are those marks all over Harry's chest/abdomen/arm? Are they bruises?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...want-taylor-swift-to-date-his-son-sam-2013171



> *Michael J. Fox Does Not Want Taylor Swift to Date His Son Sam*
> 
> At the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards in Beverly Hills Jan. 13, co-host Tina Fey jokingly told nominee Taylor Swift to steer clear of Michael J. Fox's son, Sam, who was serving as this year's Mr. Golden Globe. Though the bit elicited big laughs from the audience, the Spin City star shares Fey's sentiments.
> 
> New York Magazine's Vulture caught up with Michael, 51, at a book party for Ann Leary's The Good House Jan. 16. "I don't keep up with it at all," the Back to the Future actor admitted. *"Taylor Swift writes songs about everybody she goes out with, right? What a way to build a career."*
> 
> If Swift, 22, were to ever pop up at a Fox family dinner, the actor wouldn't be too concerned at first. "I wouldn't even know who she was," explained Michael, who has been married to actress Tracy Pollan since 1988.
> 
> Of course, Michael (who has three other children with Pollan) would be more likely to remember Swift if she penned a breakup anthem about Sam, 23. "'Sam, You Piece of Sh-t.' Oh . . . that was the girl you brought home!" Michael said.
> 
> Michael has reason to worry: In a 2010 interview with Us Weekly, Swift admitted her former flames often inspire her No. 1 singles. "I've always lived by the theory that if a guy doesn't want me to write a bad song about him, he won't do bad things," she explained. "And he shouldn't, you know?"
> 
> Swift -- whose ex-boyfriends include Jake Gyllenhaal, Taylor Lautner, John Mayer, Joe Jonas and Conor Kennedy -- most recently split with One Direction's Harry Styles. During a disastrous Caribbean vacation in early January, the country singer, 22, and the boy band member, 18, "had a fight," a source recently told Us. "This [breakup] is definitely going to be for good."



I don't blame him!


----------



## Chanel Belle

Taylor seems like a girl who is into fairytale relationships (I may be wrong). She always dates high-profile, popular men of the moment. And when the fairytale period fades away after a few months, she dumps the men. She reminds me too much of my gal friend who views relationships in a similar manner.

Maybe she is not being realistic about relationships and still expects knights in shining armour to rescue her and make her a real life princess.


----------



## AEGIS

these aren't "relationships" imo....a month? what's a month in a lifetime?

btw--i unashamedly just got bought the song Trouble....ok lies...i was a lil bit ashamed when i found out it was by her. i was just singing along in my car thinking what a good solid pop song:shame:


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...want-taylor-swift-to-date-his-son-sam-2013171
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't blame him*!



LOL i dont blame him too. Taylor is a serial-dater and looves relationships (and heartbreaks..so she has something to write about).
i find it very unhealthy.

but i loove her music


----------



## KatsBags

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...want-taylor-swift-to-date-his-son-sam-2013171
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame him!



I don't either! 

I wouldn't want my son dating her.


----------



## Echoes

> &#8220;Hey everybody, Michael J. Fox got in touch with me today and we are good. Thank you for having my back,&#8221; she tweeted Friday.
> 
> Fox&#8217;s son, Sam, was glad to have Swift back on his dad&#8217;s side. &#8220;Hope he gave her my #,&#8221; he tweeted.
> 
> The constant jokes about her love life, however, are starting to take a toll on the 23-year-old singer.
> 
> &#8220;Now she&#8217;s the butt of jokes on Saturday Night Live, in the tabloids and on the late night shows,&#8221; a source told RadarOnline. &#8220;She laughed it off, but the jokes made about her at the Golden Globes got under her skin.&#8221;
> 
> It doesn&#8217;t help that Swift recently split from One Direction&#8217;s Harry Styles after about three months of dating. Of course, Styles is just one of many boyfriends that Swift has had over the last several years. Besides Styles, Swift has also dated Joe Jonas, Taylor Lautner, John Mayer (maybe), Jake Gyllenhaal and Conor Kennedy.



http://natmonitor.com/2013/01/21/report-taylor-swift-tired-of-love-life-being-the-butt-of-jokes/


----------



## Chanel522

I really don't understand why everyone is in such an uproar over who she dates and for how long   It's really no big deal, and if I were her I wouldn't care what anyone said.  She's the one laughing all the way to the bank!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think it's the asinine way she s**t-shames _other_ women that might get people a bit irate. She's not the only songwriter to use her personal life as juice for her music, but the middle school attitude really needs to take a hike. I could care less who she dates or sleeps with, it's the hypocrisy that's mind numbing, and she's getting called out on it.

_She's not a saint, and she's not what you think
She's an actress, whoa
She's better known for the things that she does
On the mattress, whoa_
- Better Than Revenge by Taylor Swift (supposedly written about Camilla Belle)

And these lyrics from someone who was involved in the NOH8 campaign?:


----------



## Sasha2012

Chanel522 said:


> I really don't understand why everyone is in such an uproar over who she dates and for how long   It's really no big deal, and if I were her I wouldn't care what anyone said.  She's the one laughing all the way to the bank!!



It's the same case for Kim K as well.


----------



## renza

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think it's the asinine way she s**t-shames _other_ women that might get people a bit irate. She's not the only songwriter to use her personal life as juice for her music, but the middle school attitude really needs to take a hike. I could care less who she dates or sleeps with, it's the hypocrisy that's mind numbing, and she's getting called out on it.
> 
> _She's not a saint, and she's not what you think
> She's an actress, whoa
> She's better known for the things that she does
> On the mattress, whoa_
> - Better Than Revenge by Taylor Swift (supposedly written about Camilla Belle)
> 
> And these lyrics from someone who was involved in the NOH8 campaign?:


She wrote that song when she was in high school. I would consider myself a staunch feminist and I think that song is pretty hilarious. Kids are dumb and always blame the wrong person in those situations.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whatever. The song is old, but it remains the same. She's amusing.


----------



## Chanel522

renza said:


> She wrote that song when she was in high school. I would consider myself a staunch feminist and I think that song is pretty hilarious. Kids are dumb and always blame the wrong person in those situations.




Exactly.  People are way too uptight and take things too seriously   So what if it's "supposedly" written about Camilla Belle


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't see hypocrisy in those lyrics. She actually removed that gay lyric about a year after the song was released and I thought it was silly that she did.




Chanel522 said:


> I really don't understand why everyone is in such an uproar over who she dates and for how long   It's really no big deal, and if I were her I wouldn't care what anyone said.  She's the one laughing all the way to the bank!!



That's when you know you've made it. She can kick back and laugh all the way to her sold out arena tours. It's no skin off her back. The longer she's in the industry the more she'll learn not to care, and eventually she'll probably find some amusement in it.


----------



## twin-fun

Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.


----------



## knics33

twin-fun said:


> Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.


----------



## Nathalya

twin-fun said:


> Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.



omg


----------



## qudz104

twin-fun said:


> Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.



Lol!!!


----------



## Rwele

twin-fun said:


> Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

twin-fun said:


> taylor swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "mambo no. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.



lol!


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> I really don't understand why everyone is in such an uproar over who she dates and for how long   It's really no big deal, and if I were her I wouldn't care what anyone said.  She's the one laughing all the way to the bank!!


It's because she herself is putting it out there in her songs, in her lyrics and with her PR people making sure the pictures get out.

Of course people are going to comment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> It's because she herself is putting it out there in her songs, in her lyrics and with her PR people making sure the pictures get out.
> 
> Of course people are going to comment.



^ *This.*


----------



## Sasha2012

twin-fun said:


> Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.


----------



## lostnexposed

twin-fun said:


> Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.



This is one of the funniest things ever!!!


----------



## stephaniesstyle

twin-fun said:


> Taylor Swift can save us a lot of time if she'd just remake "Mambo No. 5" and change the names mentioned to all of her ex-boyfriends.



LMFAO


----------



## CallMeSteph

Did she really get a boob job? I was listening to 92.3 and the girl talking mentioned it. I don't know if it's true or not, but I always thought of her as a natural girl next door type. Doesn't sound like her, but who knows?


----------



## Chanel522

^^I think lots of people get implants now that are "girl next door type"   If she did get them, they aren't huge and obvious, but suit her frame well.  

Idk, I like Taylor a lot and think she gets a bad wrap.


----------



## renza

CallMeSteph said:


> Did she really get a boob job? I was listening to 92.3 and the girl talking mentioned it. I don't know if it's true or not, but I always thought of her as a natural girl next door type. Doesn't sound like her, but who knows?


I think it's pretty unlikely. She looks like she is around a B cup and sometimes wears pushup bras or padded pasties.


----------



## KathyB

Let me preface by saying that I am in no way, shape, form or fashion, a Taylor Swift fan.  I think the girl is a no-talent ditz, but this article literally made me LOL when I read it!!  She needs therapy and FAST!

http://www.cafemom.com/articles/entertainment/149682/taylor_swift_tries_to_hook?utm_medium=sem2&utm_campaign=prism&utm_source=outbrain&utm_content=0


----------



## LoveMyMarc

KathyB said:


> Let me preface by saying that I am in no way, shape, form or fashion, a Taylor Swift fan.  I think the girl is a no-talent ditz, but this article literally made me LOL when I read it!!  She needs therapy and FAST!
> 
> http://www.cafemom.com/articles/entertainment/149682/taylor_swift_tries_to_hook?utm_medium=sem2&utm_campaign=prism&utm_source=outbrain&utm_content=0


Funny, but I rarely ever believe "sources".


----------



## MJDaisy

KathyB said:


> Let me preface by saying that I am in no way, shape, form or fashion, a Taylor Swift fan.  I think the girl is a no-talent ditz, but this article literally made me LOL when I read it!!  She needs therapy and FAST!
> 
> http://www.cafemom.com/articles/entertainment/149682/taylor_swift_tries_to_hook?utm_medium=sem2&utm_campaign=prism&utm_source=outbrain&utm_content=0




bradley cooper's rep already said this story was false.

someone probably made up this story bc bradley cooper is a hot commodity right now.


----------



## KathyB

LoveMyMarc said:


> Funny, but I rarely ever believe "sources".





MJDaisy said:


> bradley cooper's rep already said this story was false.
> 
> someone probably made up this story bc bradley cooper is a hot commodity right now.



I am glad to hear that it's fake.  Goes to show that I do not follow anything that goes on with this girl, but this caught my eye the other day and I thought it was funny.  Considering her history with men, I figured it was probably true!


----------



## qudz104

Im glad its fake too... Taylor.. Stay away from my Bradley!! Lol!


----------



## rainbowrose

CallMeSteph said:


> Did she really get a boob job? I was listening to 92.3 and the girl talking mentioned it. I don't know if it's true or not, but I always thought of her as a natural girl next door type. Doesn't sound like her, but who knows?



Well you never know, but I was more under the impression that she just wore a more low cut dress than usual and good push up bra.


----------



## renza

Taylor Swift is the new spokesperson for Diet Coke. Critics are saying it's irresponsible of her to promote a soft drink to her young demographic. Thoughts?
NBC News video at this link: http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50676471/#50676471


----------



## AEGIS

renza said:


> Taylor Swift is the new spokesperson for Diet Coke. Critics are saying it's irresponsible of her to promote a soft drink to her young demographic. Thoughts?
> NBC News video at this link: http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50676471/#50676471



people are so stupid. im not even gonna click the link bc i know i'll come to the same conclusion.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Really? .. ok. People need to stop.


----------



## cocosapphire

NRJ Music Awards 2013, Cannes, January


----------



## cocosapphire

Los Premios 40 Principales awards, Madrid January 2013


----------



## cocosapphire

Arrivals, Los Premios 40 Principales awards, Madrid, January 2013


----------



## cocosapphire

Cosmopolitan magazine, South Africa  February 2013


----------



## MJDaisy

love T swift!!!


----------



## AshTx.1

I like Taylor.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cocosapphire said:


> Arrivals, Los Premios 40 Principales awards, Madrid, January 2013



These are kind of awkward photos, but I love this look!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

renza said:


> Taylor Swift is the new spokesperson for Diet Coke. Critics are saying it's irresponsible of her to promote a soft drink to her young demographic. Thoughts?
> NBC News video at this link: http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50676471/#50676471



We really need a face palm smiley. People are so ridiculous.


----------



## knics33

She looks different in the last set of pics...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

She needs to get rid of those bangs


----------



## rogersa

She is adorable. I actually like her bangs


----------



## renza

^I agree that bangs are cute on her. I do wish she would wear her hair curly again.


----------



## jennyx0

She makes me want a pair of Keds!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks gorgeous tonight! I love her J Mendel gown! I can't find a picture online yet. When I can, I'll post.


----------



## labelwhore04

Did anyone catch her harry styles snub with the british accent she did? it was hilarious but exactly why shes soo annoying


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ When? I missed it!


----------



## Chanel522

I just love her!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Apparently One Direction fans are freaking out on Twitter over the British accent during her performance. I didn't even recognize it as a British accent.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i didn't care for her performance but she actually sounded good considering she's not my favorite singer but her songs are catchy._


----------



## renza

^What the heck happened?? The Grammys don't air here for another hour. How far into the show was Taylor's performance?


----------



## meluvs2shop

renza said:


> ^What the heck happened?? The Grammys don't air here for another hour. How far into the show was Taylor's performance?



she opened it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She opened the show. Apparently she said something in a British accent in the middle of her song. My friends and I didn't notice the accent, but One Direction fans are blowing up about it on Twitter, and *LabelWhore04* said she heard it. It might be on YouTube.

Edit: I just heard it online. I heard that part during her performance, but it didn't register that it was a British accent. It was really funny actually :giggles:


----------



## renza

^Just saw her performance and heard the bad British accent.  Eh, I don't see the big deal. It's totally in character for her, and think of how many freaking times she has performed that song at this point--it's just a way for her to make it more interesting for herself and for viewers to pay attention. 
That was actually one of her better singing performances--I remember her being a lot more off-key last year.


----------



## scarlet555

Worse lipsynch I've seen!  Could she at least pretend to hold the microphone closer to her mouth?  Se was holding it like a flower, wth...Need to learn from Brit spears...


----------



## AEGIS

she sounded freaking awful
she looked good in that gown though 
every other country singer sounded great....except her


----------



## DesignerNewbie

She sounded a bit off key, but I think that's what you get when you sing live and can't get good feedback of your own voice?

Loved her dress, but she's getting a bit too skinny.


----------



## michie

Is this girl eternally 16 in anyone else's head? She's like Dakota Fanning to me and that juvenile song doesn't help at all.


----------



## minababe

wan to see pics. didn't see the grammys last night.


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> Worse lipsynch I've seen!  Could she at least pretend to hold the microphone closer to her mouth?  Se was holding it like a flower, wth...Need to learn from Brit spears...


Agree -- the lip syncing was terrible.


----------



## knics33

michie said:


> Is this girl eternally 16 in anyone else's head? She's like Dakota Fanning to me and that juvenile song doesn't help at all.



 Don't get the hype... like at all.


----------



## AEGIS

...but she wasn't even dancing. how are you off key when you're not dancing?


----------



## jamidee

DesignerNewbie said:


> She sounded a bit off key, but I think that's what you get when you sing live and can't get good feedback of your own voice?
> 
> Loved her dress, but she's getting a bit too skinny.



Or just can't sing.. At all.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> ...but she wasn't even dancing. how are you off key when you're not dancing?



When you can't sing in the first place. Her voice is horrid


----------



## Sasha2012

At the Grammys


----------



## CobaltBlu

What song was she singing?


----------



## Sasha2012

CobaltBlu said:


> What song was she singing?



We are never getting back together. She lacks stage presence.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks great in those pictures!!  Beautiful dress and cute costume.  I like Taylor a lot and think she gets a bad wrap most of the time.


----------



## knics33

Loved everything about her grammy look. The dress was stunning. 

Her performance was a typical Taylor Swift performance. The whole top hat/cape theme _did not_ work.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her dress is pretty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looked gorgeous on the red carpet! I do wish she would gain a little weight though. I love her music and her voice, so I thought she did great.


----------



## MJDaisy

love her red carpet look, hate her stage look.


----------



## Saviola

Ok, I have seen her live and she puts on an AMAZING concert, i thougt her performance for the Grammy's was mediocre and her singing was off, especially since I have seen first hand what she is capable of. Also, ugh, that song, I love singing along with it but whyyyy that song for the Grammy's, there are so many better songs on her album. 

And yes, the stab at Harry was pretty funny and typical Taylor.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Saviola said:


> Ok, I have seen her live and she puts on an AMAZING concert, i thougt her performance for the Grammy's was mediocre and her singing was off, especially since I have seen first hand what she is capable of. Also, ugh, that song, I love singing along with it but whyyyy that song for the Grammy's, there are so many better songs on her album.
> 
> And yes, the stab at Harry was pretty funny and typical Taylor.



She sang that song because it was the one nominated. I agree, she has so many better songs, but that's a radio hit. I still thought her performance was good, but I agree no where near what she's capable of. I'm excited for the Red tour!


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Some of Taylors stuff is ok. I'm not a fan but it's alright. I do find it strange how she hasn't seemed to have matured as an artist and keeps doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## pinkpolo

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

But in seriousness, she has some great PR machine behind her. Take away her (pseudo) dating life with the current "It" celebrity, her references to these men in her songs, and her sparkly gowns and you're left with mediocrity at its finest.


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

That's true but eventually her fan base have to grow up. Yeah her songs are written to make people speculate.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Taylor's boob job looks 1000x's better IMO.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Sasha2012 said:


> At the Grammys



like the dress, hate the bangs.


----------



## Sasha2012

Is she trying to dress up as Harry in her new video?



> During her performance at the Grammy Awards on Sunday, Taylor made a clear dig at the 19-year-old while opening the ceremony with her hit song 'We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together.'
> 
> During the song, she said in a British accent: 'I'm sorry, I'm busy opening the Grammys and we're never getting back together."


----------



## labelwhore04

^LMAO, omg she can't be serious...

If she actually is.......this is exactly why people find her annoying. Like mocking your ex in a music video is just too far. That's just mean and immature.

I hope it's just a coincidence and she's not intentionally doing that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't wait to see this video now! It could be hilarious.


----------



## quynh_1206

I think she's such a cute girl, but she seems so immature. In all her failed relationship, she's the common denominator!


----------



## knics33

Everything this girl puts out is _so _juvenile. At some point she is going to have to grow as an artist/person or I think her popularity will greatly dwindle. She's too old to be putting out a lot of the stuff she does at this point. JMO.


----------



## labelwhore04

If she keeps this up, no guy is gonna want to date her. It's pretty much a guarantee now that you'll be publicly mocked after the breakup.

Her whole schtick might have been cute when she was 18 and first coming onto the scene but it's getting old and she's going further with the public humiliation. Now she's not only subliminally dissing the guys in songs, but shes openly and blatantly mocking them. It's really immature. Writing a song with sublte jabs is one thing but now she's doing things like dressing up as the guy and mocking their accent.


----------



## Sasha2012

She looked beautiful at the Brit awards.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love that dress.



Elie Saab


----------



## wordpast

Loving that last look.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ooh she looks great!


----------



## knasarae

She looks really good.


----------



## summer2815

Wow...she looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous!!  Absolutely beautiful


----------



## schadenfreude

Are her bangs clip-ins? I don't understand how they can get them to look so good with her natural texture.


----------



## AEGIS

if you're going to dress like a woman, you need to start acting like one IMO


----------



## Chanel522

AEGIS said:


> if you're going to dress like a woman, you need to start acting like one IMO



Imo when she sings, she's in character.  No different than an actress playing a role that's more appealing to the younger crowd and then looking elegant on the red carpet.  As far as singers go, take Pink for example.  She has very punky music and I love her because she comes off as having this attitude, confidence, edge, whatever you want to call it, but then at events she can look very ladylike.  Again, jmo, but I think Taylor gets a lot of criticism for no reason.


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> if you're going to dress like a woman, you need to start acting like one IMO



This.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's found a way to make her eyes look much bigger with makeup, and I'm REALLY thinking she got her boobs done.


----------



## Chanel522

lanasyogamama said:


> She's found a way to make her eyes look much bigger with makeup, and I'm REALLY thinking she got her boobs done.



I think she probably did too.  They look great though...very natural like when Nicole Richie did hers.


----------



## cocosapphire

The Graham Norton Show, London, February 22, 2013


----------



## CobaltBlu

What song is she singing there?


----------



## lanasyogamama

CobaltBlu said:


> What song is she singing there?



The one about her ex.


----------



## Coco Belle

lanasyogamama said:


> The one about her ex.



lol


----------



## renza

CobaltBlu said:


> What song is she singing there?


If she only performed one song then it's this one, "I knew you were trouble"
ETA: I can't get the embedded video to work for some reason. It's here.
http://youtu.be/F2Dd3hBe-nQ


----------



## cocosapphire

*London Pub, February 2013*


----------



## lostnexposed

lanasyogamama said:


> The one about her ex.



which one?


----------



## Chanel522

Taylor is built really cute and I think she's been looking great lately!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a cutie. I really like her performance look.


----------



## Cait

She suits the bangs.

As for her body... eh. Nothing special, apart from her height and lightening-fast metabolism. She's no-one I'd kill or love to look like.


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Cait said:


> She suits the bangs.
> 
> As for her body... eh. Nothing special, apart from her height and lightening-fast metabolism. She's no-one I'd kill or love to look like.



I agree. She's got the figure to pull off all those lovely red carpet dresses she wears but nothing I'd look twice at in the street.


----------



## Avril

Apparently she's dating Ed Sheeran now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't think that's true, but obviously no one really knows.


----------



## knics33

lol Run Ed...


----------



## renza

Avril said:


> Apparently she's dating Ed Sheeran now


Eh, all that's been reported is they were "hanging out." That's not unusual considering they co-wrote a song and he is opening for her on her tour. I guess we will see...


----------



## elynnin

Cait said:


> She suits the bangs.
> 
> As for her body... eh. Nothing special, apart from her height and lightening-fast metabolism. She's no-one I'd kill or love to look like.



She has a beautiful face!! Which I'd take over "curves" any day haha.


----------



## Cait

elynnin said:


> She has a beautiful face!! Which I'd take over "curves" any day haha.



I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I find her facial features really... sharp and harsh as my Mummy would say. There are plenty of super-slender people I find way more attractive (Thandie Newton, Andrej Pejic done up to name two!)


----------



## chinableu

She's very young and still growing into her features.


----------



## knics33

Cait said:


> *I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I find her facial features really... sharp and harsh as my Mummy would say.* There are plenty of super-slender people I find way more attractive (Thandie Newton, Andrej Pejic done up to name two!)



I agree. She looks super mousy and 'plain jane' to me.


----------



## bisousx

Taylor has a cute face. It's not one I'd want to have, but she's attractive.


----------



## elynnin

Cait said:


> I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I find her facial features really... sharp and harsh as my Mummy would say. There are plenty of super-slender people I find way more attractive (Thandie Newton, Andrej Pejic done up to name two!)



I like the sharp and harsh, I'm all about angular, even masculine features on women...her face is perfect to me haha


----------



## jamidee

Cait said:


> I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I find her facial features really... sharp and harsh as my Mummy would say. There are plenty of super-slender people I find way more attractive (Thandie Newton, Andrej Pejic done up to name two!)



yea .. eye of the beholder for sure. She reminds me of a cat...


----------



## twin-fun

So Taylor Swift said Tina Fey and Amy Poehler are going to a special place in hell because they're women who didn't help another woman (they joked about swift's dating habits during the golden globes, apparently). Yet she wrote and sang a song insinuating that actress Camilla Belle was better known for her skills on the mattress than her skills as an actress because Joe Jonas left her and then started dating Camilla Belle.

So it's worse to joke about Swift's dating life than to flat out call someone a s!ut? How effing arrogant. How is she any better than anyone else out there? Does she think she's sacred and everyone else is an acceptable target - as long as she's the one doing the shooting? Ridiculous.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...fighting-words-for-amy-poehler-tina-fey0.html

Taylor Swift Has Fighting Words for Amy Poehler and Tina Fey
by Melissa Leon Mar 5, 2013 12:45 PM EST
Updated
In response to Swift's jab at the Golden Globes hosts, Poehler told The Hollywood Reporter, "Aw, I feel bad she was upset. I am a feminist and she is a young and talented girl. That being said, I do agree I am going to hell. But for other reasons. Mostly boring tax stuff."
The pop star issues sharp words in response to Tina Fey and Amy Poehler's Golden Globes joke&#8212;and sets the record straight on the number of men she's dated. 

Taylor Swift covers this month's Vanity Fair looking younger and more doe-eyed than usual, but be not fooled: she shoots off some some sharp words during her interview, specifically at this year's Golden Globes hosts, Tina Fey and Amy Poehler.
Fey and Poehler joked during the January telecast about seeing Swift chat up Michael J. Fox's son, Sam. Riffing on the singer's recent penchant for dating younger men, the pair jokingly commanded Swift to "stay away from Michael J. Fox's son!" (Conor Kennedy was 17 at the time he dated Swift last summer and One Directioner Harry Styles was 18; Swift was 22 during both relationships.)


Swift failed to see the humor. (Michael J. Fox wasn't laughing either, when he told Vulture that he definitely does not want his son dating the pop singer. "No. No ... Just back off. I don't keep up with it all," he said. "But Taylor Swift writes songs about everybody she goes out with, right? What a way to build a career.") Recalling the Poehler/Fey Golden Globes incident, Swift says, "You know, Katie Couric is one of my favorite people because she said to me she had heard a quote she loved, that said, 'There's a special place in hell for women who don't help other women.'" 
Apart from dissing two of America's most beloved comediennes, Swift shuts down rumors about the dozen-plus men she's supposedly dated, saying she has actually only been with two people since 2010. "The fact that there are slide shows of a dozen guys that I either hugged on a red carpet or met for lunch or wrote a song with...it's just kind of ridiculous." (Speculation linked Swift to virgin football star Tim Tebow after the two were seen having lunch together and, more recently, rumors have swirled about Ed Sheeran, with whom she dueted on her album Red and with whom she supposedly spent the night in a hotel last week.)

In the name of feminism, the singer then shoots down her "boy-crazy" label by saying, "For a female to write about her feelings, and then be portrayed as some clingy, insane, desperate girlfriend in need of making you marry her and have kids with her, I think that&#8217;s taking something that potentially should be celebrated&#8212;a woman writing about her feelings in a confessional way&#8212;that&#8217;s taking it and turning it and twisting it into something that is frankly a little sexist.&#8221;


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think it is awesome that neither one apologized as so many other celebrities would have done. It's like they are saying ok, now run along Taylor while the grown folks talk.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think it is awesome that neither one apologized as so many other celebrities would have done. It's like they are saying ok, now run along Taylor while the grown folks talk.



I agree... I think Taylor Swift needs to have a seat.


----------



## Gatorgurl

Agreed. Taylor needs to learn to take a joke. Her whole career is about harping on other people. Well, sometimes in life, tables  turn. Who was it that said celebrities stop mentally maturing at the age they become famous? This seems to be very true of TS.


----------



## KatsBags

Gatorgurl said:


> Taylor needs to learn to take a joke. Her whole career is about harping on other people. Well, sometimes in life, tables  turn. .



This!


----------



## lanasyogamama

+1 at everyone!  Calm yourself Tay.


----------



## chinableu

I like that she spoke up.


----------



## OANHderful

My 9 year old son came home from school one day and say "Mom, I'll never date Taylor Swift, she writes songs about you after you leave."

I LOL.


----------



## knics33

Gatorgurl said:


> Agreed. Taylor needs to learn to take a joke. Her whole career is about harping on other people. Well, sometimes in life, tables  turn. Who was it that said celebrities stop mentally maturing at the age they become famous? This seems to be very true of TS.



Exactly. She creates the scrutiny for herself. She definitely needs to show some maturity... she's far too old for it IMO. 



OANHderful said:


> My 9 year old son came home from school one day and say "Mom, I'll never date Taylor Swift, she writes songs about you after you leave."
> 
> I LOL.



Ha now that should tell you somethin' lol.


----------



## MJDaisy

i didn't necessarily think she was singling out tina fey and amy poehler? 

she didn't use names or reference the incident. 

meh, idk. seemed like not that big a deal to me.


----------



## terebina786

MJDaisy said:


> i didn't necessarily think she was singling out tina fey and amy poehler?
> 
> she didn't use names or reference the incident.
> 
> meh, idk. seemed like not that big a deal to me.



It says in the article:



> *Recalling the Poehler/Fey Golden Globes incident*, Swift says, "You know, Katie Couric is one of my favorite people because she said to me she had heard a quote she loved, that said, 'There's a special place in hell for women who don't help other women.'"



So I guess they asked her about it.

I LOLed SO hard at Amy's response.  Taylor deserved it, you get what you put out there and now it's coming back to bite her in the butt.


----------



## Coco Belle

She should be flattered that she's even the subject of a joke at a huge awards ceremony. How singularly charmless to make a comment like that about Tina and Amy. (LOVE the responses btw)

That being said, her boob job is excellent. I'll give her that much.


----------



## Coco Belle

Oh, and it wasn't Katie Couric who said the "hell" thing first. It was Madeleine Albright. Who, I am sure, didn't say it in reference to mild jokes made at the expense of spoiled celebrities.

http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/14328-there-is-a-special-place-in-hell-for-women-who


----------



## bisousx

bagouttahell said:


> i think it is awesome that neither one apologized as so many other celebrities would have done. It's like they are saying ok, now run along taylor while the grown folks talk.



+1


----------



## knics33

Coco Belle said:


> *She should be flattered that she's even the subject of a joke at a huge awards ceremony. How singularly charmless to make a comment like that about Tina and Am*y. (LOVE the responses btw)
> 
> That being said, her boob job is excellent. I'll give her that much.



lol thank you.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

jamidee said:


> yea .. eye of the beholder for sure. She reminds me of a cat...



Her face reminds me of a rat


----------



## bisousx

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Her face reminds me of a rat



She's a cute rat though. Her face is nicer than Leann Rimes' lol


----------



## cocosapphire

*Shooting a music video, downtown LA, March 16 2013*


----------



## cocosapphire

*More shooting of a music video, downtown LA, March 16 2013*


----------



## cocosapphire

*Continuation... shooting of a music video, downtown LA, March 16 2013*


----------



## kittenslingerie

Taylor looks great. I love the summer chic outfit.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her style is so "proper" and "clean cut" it's annoying


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So jealous of her long legs. She looks cute.


----------



## Ritovskyta

wow, her boobs grew or something ...


----------



## minababe

victoria secret push up bra haha


----------



## renza

minababe said:


> victoria secret push up bra haha


Haha, that's what I think, too. If she had gotten implants as many people think, she would have the money to have them done properly so they look natural. 

The outfit with the green buttondown and red keds is pretty cute. I wish I had the legs for short shorts!


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 27) in NYC


----------



## leeann

I will never understand why people like her.  She looks like a rat and can't sing.


----------



## sdkitty

I was channel surfing reently and saw part of an interview where Taylor claimed Emma Stone and Selena Gomez as two of her BFFs.
This surprised me.....Emma Stone seems much more mature than Taylor.  But then again I don't know either of them personally.


----------



## knics33

leeann said:


> I will never understand why people like her.  She looks like a rat and can't sing.


 
:giggles: Yeah, her lasting popularity baffles me as well...





sdkitty said:


> I was channel surfing reently and saw part of an interview where Taylor claimed Emma Stone and Selena Gomez as two of her BFFs.
> *This surprised me.....Emma Stone seems much more mature than Taylor*.  But then again I don't know either of them personally.


 
I agree... it would surprise me if these two were BFFs... they are like apples and oranges IMO. It's weird that Emma Stone, Jennifer Lawrence, and Taylor are all around the same age. I view Taylor to be *SO* much younger than the other two. 

Is it just me, or does she looks reaaallly skinny in the last set of pics. May just be the camera angle. Also... I agree that it definitely looks like she had a boob job.


----------



## AEGIS

bisousx said:


> She's a cute rat though. Her face is nicer than Leann Rimes' lol




that's not hard


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> that's not hard



Lol true


----------



## bisousx

I don't think she has any pictures with her cleavage or boobs showing so can't say if I think she did her boobs or not.


----------



## sdkitty

Taylor started out singing songs from a teenage girl's point of view - angst about boyfriends, etc. and it doesn't seem like her music has changed that much.  Add that to her lateset boyfriends being very young (Kennedy kid and the boy band guy) and she seeems immature.
But maybe she is more sophisticated than she seems.
Emma Stone seems older than her years.  



knics33 said:


> :giggles: Yeah, her lasting popularity baffles me as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... it would surprise me if these two were BFFs... they are like apples and oranges IMO. It's weird that Emma Stone, Jennifer Lawrence, and Taylor are all around the same age. I view Taylor to be *SO* much younger than the other two.
> 
> Is it just me, or does she looks reaaallly skinny in the last set of pics. May just be the camera angle. Also... I agree that it definitely looks like she had a boob job.


----------



## labelwhore04

sdkitty said:


> *Taylor started out singing songs from a teenage girl's point of view - angst about boyfriends, etc. and it doesn't seem like her music has changed that much.*  Add that to her lateset boyfriends being very young (Kennedy kid and the boy band guy) and she seeems immature.
> But maybe she is more sophisticated than she seems.
> Emma Stone seems older than her years.



That's the thing. Her music was cute when she first came on the scene, she was young and writing about her feelings, fine. But then she kept doing the same thing over and over. As an artist you're supposed to grow because your fan base is also growing. Is she gonna be 40 and still writing about how some guy broke her heart? It's gonna get old. I personally think her music sucks, it's really basic and whiny. I don't understand how people can listen to it tbh.


----------



## jamidee

leeann said:


> I will never understand why people like her.  She looks like a rat and can't sing.


 ITA!


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Academy of Country Music Awards (April 7)

She looks pretty!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's gorgeous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her performance with Tim McGraw and Keith Urban was fantastic! I liked the dress she changed into too.


----------



## renza

Sasha2012 said:


> 2013 Academy of Country Music Awards (April 7)
> 
> She looks pretty!


This dress is amazing! She looks good.


----------



## Saviola

labelwhore04 said:


> That's the thing. Her music was cute when she first came on the scene, she was young and writing about her feelings, fine. But then she kept doing the same thing over and over. As an artist you're supposed to grow because your fan base is also growing. Is she gonna be 40 and still writing about how some guy broke her heart? It's gonna get old. I personally think her music sucks, it's really basic and whiny. I don't understand how people can listen to it tbh.



I personally thought the same thing for years and I feel that a lot of her singles on the radio and what not are terrible. Her people know her demographic and they release the singles that would appeal to them.

I have been exposed to a lot of her music that I have never heard before and I instantly became a fan. Her new album "Red" has songs that you would never think were from her..to name a few "Begin Again"  "All Too Well" and "Treacherous" are definitely not Taylore-like. I have not heard the rest of the album, but those songs are super mature for _her_ and make up for "We are Never Getting Back Together."

Honestly, when I heard the "weeeee are never ever everrrr" I wanted to die...haha like "whhhhhhhhhy Taylor whyyyyyy????"


----------



## lucifers

leeann said:


> I will never understand why people like her.  She looks like a rat and can't sing.


 
I agree


----------



## Cait

leeann said:


> I will never understand why people like her.  She looks like a rat and can't sing.



#truesay


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Met Gala


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's gorg.


----------



## labelwhore04

I actually love it. So far Taylor, Blake, Ivanka and Jlo are the only looks i like.


----------



## Saviola

Wow, love that dress. I would kill for her body type, she pulls off so many gorgeous red carpet looks.


----------



## elynnin

Saviola said:


> Wow, love that dress. I would kill for her body type, she pulls off so many gorgeous red carpet looks.



I love that body type too!

I'd rather look great and sleek in classy gowns than have voluptuous curves to flaunt for whomever criticized Taylor for not having curves...lmao


----------



## elynnin

leeann said:


> I will never understand why people like her.  She looks like a rat and can't sing.



Wow she does look like a rat haha...but I think she's gorgeous and I love her songs.


----------



## Saviola

elynnin said:


> I love that body type too!
> 
> I'd rather look great and sleek in classy gowns than have voluptuous curves to flaunt for whomever criticized Taylor for not having curves...lmao



Ugh I know!!! I hate my large chest...I am justifying a reduction after I have kids! lol. Even then I won't have that body with those lonnnnng legs.

I guess that's women for ya..we always want what we don't have!


----------



## renza

That dress is awesome! She always wears great J. Mendel gowns.


----------



## knics33

This is the best I have seen her look. She looks good with a slight tan/glow to her skin. Love the dress.


----------



## cocosapphire

*Met Gala at the Metropolitan Museum of Art, NYC, May 6, 2013*


Love the dress and smokey eyes


----------



## Sasha2012

I didn't even notice the pink strand in her hair before, her hair looks like a birds nest but I like her dress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the dress. She did a lot better than many others.

Not sure if anyone has seen this but Aaron Tveit (Enjolras in Les Mis) did "We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together" in his NYC show last week. It's gone viral.


----------



## AEGIS

her face is actually throwing me off somehow...but the dress is lovely on her


----------



## AEGIS

yeah she's still singing songs about guys bc tbh how many 24 year olds have figured out men and know everything and are not experiencing heartache still? not many. she's in her 20s not 50s singing about this ish--geez cut the girl some slack. how many had their love life figured out in their early to mid 20s


----------



## lovemysavior

I love that Gala dress on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Beverly Hills (May 18)


----------



## twin-fun

Can't stand this prim schoolgirl look.


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Billboard Music Awards at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas (May 19)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Looking good. 
She won six awards before the broadcast even started.


----------



## Coco Belle

Those shoes look like the pair I wore to a formal in 1998.


----------



## LoveViolet

Classic Jimmy Choos!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She won eight awards tonight. She must have a whole wing of her house dedicated to holding all her trophies. Saw this pic on Tumblr.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Watching her on 60 Minutes..
She's really an amazing young lady.

She deserves all good that comes her way.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DailyMail

Performing "22" at the 2013 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 19) in Las Vegas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great tonight. Love her dress.
Pic from HollywoodLife


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

For the life of me I'm confused: her music sounds more pop than country to me. So what is the deal? Both?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> For the life of me I'm confused: her  music sounds more pop than country to me. So what is the deal?  Both?



She sort of straddles and mixes the genres. She started out country and sort of evolved over time to a more  pop sound. She has a couple more "pure" country sounding songs on her  new album still though, so yes I guess she's sort of both.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JustJared

I'm on the fence with her hair but I like her dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't know if I liked the hair at first either, but it grew on me.


----------



## twin-fun

Really like the dress on her. Very youthful and modern!


----------



## Swanky

Hate the hair. . .  the color is so blah IMO.  Love the dress, but she's so thin right now that it looks too big to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

JustJared

The 2013 Capital Summertime Ball held at Wembley Arena on Sunday (June 9) in London, England.


----------



## knics33

She looks good in the last set of pics, but I wish she would change her hair color... It's so drab. In certain lighting it almost has a grey cast to it.


----------



## Chanel522

I like the last two outfits, but her hair needs a few highlights or something to brighten it up.  

Also don't think that she looks any thinner than she usually does


----------



## MJDaisy

i hate her hair color too. i love t swift but i miss the days when she was a bright blonde curly haired singer...her hair is mousey and boring.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the cut, but I agree I'm not super crazy about the color on her. Her natural color would look better.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

2013 Fragrance Foundation Awards held at Lincoln Centers Alice Tully Hall on Wednesday (June 12) in New York City.


----------



## labelwhore04

I like her makeup. The blue is so pretty


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Stunning! Love the hair, makeup, dress, so beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The 2013 MuchMusic Video Awards held at the MuchMusic Studios on Sunday (June 16) in Toronto, Canada.

She's wearing a Herve Leger dress with a Christian Louboutin bag and shoes, Lorraine Schwartz and Ofira jewels.


----------



## MarneeB

She's so pretty. I like her hair better when it's very blond though.


----------



## dr.pepper

Believe it or not, I am just getting into Tay Swift. Does anyone know where I can see the full 60 Minutes interview from a couple of months ago? It isn't on Youtube...


----------



## AshTx.1

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> The 2013 MuchMusic Video Awards held at the MuchMusic Studios on Sunday (June 16) in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> She's wearing a Herve Leger dress with a Christian Louboutin bag and shoes, Lorraine Schwartz and Ofira jewels.



Wow, she looks gorgeous. Not a typical Taylor look.


----------



## Alexenjie

I can't understand anyone picking straight boring hair when she has such natural beautiful curls. I like her hair lighter as well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab!


----------



## knics33

Love the last look! But ugh at her hair. I actually like it better straight, but she definitely needs to go lighter.


----------



## rogersa

I love that look. 
I actually went to her concert on Friday in Toronto and her outfits were to die for. She puts on an amazing show. She's so down to earth.


----------



## wilted wings

Wow, I love her makeup in the Makeup Foundation Awards pictures! Does anyone have advice on how to do similar eye makeup? I always try to do the "white shimmer" on the inner corner of the eyes thing, but I haven't ever gotten it to look good yet. :shame:

Anyways, it looks like Taylor Swift has really been hitting the mark with her looks (outfits, makeup, etc.) lately. I should frequent this thread more... I'm a first timer!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looking good. I like when she steps outside the typical country star fashion.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think my favorite hairstyle of her's was the long, straight, platinum blonde with bangs. She looks beautiful with any hair though IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/06/taylor-swift-bikini-babe-at-fourth-of-july-party/

Taylor Swift shows off her patriotic side while jumping for joy in a bikini at her Independence Day party on Thursday (July 4) at her mansion in Westerly, Rhode Island.

The 23-year-old singer spent the day celebrating America with her family and her entire Red Tour family.

Happy belated 4th of July. Independence Day is one of my favorite holidays of the year, Taylor wrote on her blog. This time around, my touring family joined me at the beach and I wanted to show you some of the pictures because youre the reason we all get to be on tour together. Youve seen us all in our show costumes on the Red Tour.. Heres what we all look like in RED, white, and blue

Hope you had a lovely 4th. I love you and Ill see you on the road, she added.


----------



## Jayne1

So that is a boob job?  Was it ever decided?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

How cute is she? Love her bikini.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I went to her concert the other night and it was amazing! She sounded great and her costumes were gorgeous.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks cute


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/20/taylor-swift-sara-bareilles-perform-brave-on-the-red-tour/

Taylor Swift flashes a smile as she strikes a pose backstage after performing at Staples Center as part of The Red Tour on Monday (August 19) in Los Angeles.

The 23-year-old singer was joined on stage by special guests Sara Bareilles and Cher Lloyd, as they both performed duets of their own songs Brave and Want U Back with Taylor.

Tonight at Staples was an absolute DREAM. @SaraBareilles came out to sing Brave, one of my favorite songs. And she completely smashed it!!, Taylor wrote on her Twitter account. To everyone who came to the show tonight in LA, I adore you. To anyone coming to the next 3 shows, expect more of the unexpected.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/06/taylor-swift-bikini-babe-at-fourth-of-july-party/
> 
> Taylor Swift shows off her patriotic side while jumping for joy in a bikini at her Independence Day party on Thursday (July 4) at her mansion in Westerly, Rhode Island.
> 
> The 23-year-old singer spent the day celebrating America with her family and her entire Red Tour family.
> 
> Happy belated 4th of July. Independence Day is one of my favorite holidays of the year, Taylor wrote on her blog. This time around, my touring family joined me at the beach and I wanted to show you some of the pictures because youre the reason we all get to be on tour together. Youve seen us all in our show costumes on the Red Tour.. Heres what we all look like in RED, white, and blue
> 
> Hope you had a lovely 4th. I love you and Ill see you on the road, she added.


 
I don't really like TS but I have to admit that these pics are great. They look like they are having a great time and she actually looks really cute. They all do.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Harry Styles Expects Taylor Swift to Write Songs About Him!*

Taylor Swift looks super cute while stopping for dinner at The Farm on Thursday evening (August 22) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 23-year-old singers ex-boyfriend Harry Styles recently spoke about how he expects her to write songs about their relationship and that he is okay with it.

It would be hypocritical for me to say she couldnt do it because everybody writes songs based on personal experience, Harry told Us Weekly. I cant say Id have dated someone less famous to avoid it at least shes a great songwriter!

This weekend, Taylor and Harry will both be in attendance at the 2013 MTV Video Music Awards in New York City. Take a look at the seating chart and see where they are sitting!


----------



## vimrod

Huh. I wouldnt have pegged her as the type to have a boob job. It's subtle but she's had it right?


----------



## knics33

She looks cute. 

Lol at that interview with Harry Styles... I feel like every guy who dates her ends up thinking she's a little nutty.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The 2013 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Barclays Center on Sunday (August 25) in Brooklyn, N.Y.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous.


----------



## scarlet555

She does look gorgeous here!


----------



## Staci_W

Agreed. So pretty.


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow, she looks beautiful!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She has come so far with her style.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she looks great in that dress but i was getting highly annoyed during the many times the camera panned over to her during the JT performance. what, is she the only celebrity there? geez.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

meluvs2shop said:


> she looks great in that dress but i was getting highly annoyed during the many times the camera panned over to her during the JT performance. what, is she the only celebrity there? geez.



They do that at every award show. I've always thought it's amusing.


----------



## splashinstella

She looks absolutely GORGEOUS! love how she's changing up her "sweet/innocent" girl look. I'm really impressed!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

vimrod said:


> Huh. I wouldnt have pegged her as the type to have a boob job. It's subtle but she's had it right?



I actually don't think she has. I think she's grown up since she first burst onto the scene (at 16 was it?) and has gotten a little fuller. That and good push up bras.


----------



## needloub

Love the dress, but why do I feel as if she is trying too hard?


----------



## knics33

needloub said:


> Love the dress, but why do I feel as if she is trying too hard?



BC she usually is. That dress is wearing her.


----------



## needloub

knics33 said:


> BC she usually is. *That dress is wearing her*.


----------



## kittenslingerie

vimrod said:


> Huh. I wouldnt have pegged her as the type to have a boob job. It's subtle but she's had it right?



Yeah and it looks good IMO.


----------



## pinkpolo

In those pictures, she kind of reminds of me Nicole Kidman circa Stepford Wives.


----------



## vimrod

I dont follow the whole Taylor and her parade of exes saga but why was she mouthing "Shut the f!%@ up" at her ex from that boyband? And took a swipe at him on stage when accepting her award? Isn't it pretty much accepted in the media that she will drag them in songs and they generally have to accept her brand of justice while she comes out smelling like roses, so why the unnecessary vitriol?


----------



## splashinstella

pinkpolo said:


> In those pictures, she kind of reminds of me Nicole Kidman circa Stepford Wives.



now that you say that, i agree - totally see it


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/03/taylor-swift-ed-sheeran-talks-about-vmas-f-bomb/

Taylor Swift shows off her toned long legs while doing some shopping at The Grove on Tuesday (September 3) in Los Angeles.

Over the weekend, the 23-year-old country singer tweeted, Washington. That show was unreal. 20,000 people in the Tacoma Dome screaming uncontrollably. What a dream!

Taylors touring partner Ed Sheeran recently clarified that Taylors apparent f-bomb was meant for her BFF Selena Gomez, who wasnt confident in winning Best Pop Video for her single Come & Get It at the 2013 MTV Video Music Awards. Wa


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks cute, but those shoes are kind of old lady.


----------



## splashinstella

She looks great! I love the shorts and sweater together. Definitely could loose the shoes and trade them for some strappy black flat sandals


----------



## curlybee

splashinstella said:


> She looks great! I love the shorts and sweater together. Definitely could loose the shoes and trade them for some strappy black flat sandals



I like her style it's cute , quirky, and classy/sexy.  I'm  a huge fan of shorts or short skirts paired with long sleeved shirts.


----------



## splashinstella

curlybee said:


> I like her style it's cute , quirky, and classy/sexy.  I'm  a huge fan of shorts or short skirts paired with long sleeved shirts.



I agree completely - the sweater mixed with the tight shorts totally make it


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/09/taylor-swift-one-chance-tiff-premiere-portait-session/

Taylor Swift is sexy white while arriving at the premiere of her latest flick One Chance during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival held at Winter Garden Theatre on Monday (September 9) in Toronto, Canada.

Earlier in the day, the 23-year-old country singer donned a beautiful blue dress while attending the portrait session for the film with Alexandra Roach, Paul Potts, Valeria Bilello, and James Corden.

Tonight= my first Toronto Film Festival experience-Going to the premiere tonight of One Chance, honored to have written the end credit song! Taylor tweeted on the same day.

FYI: Taylor is wearing an Oscar de la Renta dress, Christian Louboutin shoes, and Cathy Waterman jewels at the portrait session.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What is wrong with her face? Makeup?


----------



## Chanel522

LOVE the white dress on her...gorgeous!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/24...ff-hailee-steinfeld-at-romeo-juliet-premiere/

Taylor Swift is all dolled up while attending the premiere of Romeo and Juliet held at ArcLight Cinemas on Tuesday (September 24) in Hollywood.

The 23-year-old country singer was there to support her BFF Hailee Steinfeld, who stars in the movie as Juliet.

Reminiscing about Los Angeles and the Red Tour and wonderful surprise guests and this magical whirlwind, Taylor tweeted the day before with a video. Check out the video below!

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Reem Acra dress, Christian Louboutin shoes, Jimmy Choo clutch, and Neil Lane


----------



## ChanelMommy

Wonder what the woman is saying in the last picture? lol.


----------



## cojordan

ChanelMommy said:


> Wonder what the woman is saying in the last picture? lol.



I know. 

Her body looks great in that white dress.


----------



## MJDaisy

why are these girls bffs? taylor is almost 10 years older than hailee. I like taylor swifts music but i question why she hangs out with these younger girls. I am 25 and you would never see me hanging out with a teenager.


----------



## splashinstella

MJDaisy said:


> why are these girls bffs? taylor is almost 10 years older than hailee. I like taylor swifts music but i question why she hangs out with these younger girls. I am 25 and you would never see me hanging out with a teenager.



I agree completely! I feel like all her best friends that are celebrities are so young, for example Selena Gomez. I understand it can be tough being in the spotlight and it's nice to have friends who can relate...but it seems she has no friends her age & all teenagers


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MJDaisy said:


> why are these girls bffs? taylor is almost 10 years older than hailee. I like taylor swifts music but i question why she hangs out with these younger girls. I am 25 and you would never see me hanging out with a teenager.



I think that was just hyperbole on part of the article's author. They're not really BFFs. But I was just pondering this question too when I saw all these people in their 30s hanging out with Harry Styles who is 19. I don't get it. I guess it's just probably hard for celebs to make friends. And unfortunately a lot of people probably use her for attention i.e. Selena Gomez.

I don't like anything about that look. And she normally looks so good on the red carpet!


----------



## MJDaisy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think that was just hyperbole on part of the article's author. They're not really BFFs. But I was just pondering this question too when I saw all these people in their 30s hanging out with Harry Styles who is 19. I don't get it. I guess it's just probably hard for celebs to make friends. And unfortunately a lot of people probably use her for attention i.e. Selena Gomez.
> 
> I don't like anything about that look. And she normally looks so good on the red carpet!



true but they have been seen hanging out more than once (hailee and taylor)...seems a bit off. oh well!


----------



## Alexenjie

I think Taylor is immature and probably sort of isolated for her age so her younger friends and boyfriends makes sense to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...mour-uk-ive-never-fit-perfectly-with-someone/

*Taylor Swift: 'I've Never Fit Perfectly with Someone'*

Taylor Swift looks cute in a black and white sweater and a cap while posing on the cover of Glamour UKs November 2013 issue.

Here is what the 23-year-old singer had to share with the mag:

On forgiving cheaters: Ive seen my friends take someone back after theyve cheated because they fit perfectly. But I dont know, because Ive never had a perfect fit with someone.

On relationships with celebs: You can say, Im never gonna date a high-profile person in the arts! But whoever i date, famous or not  whether I ever date again  all chaos will break loose. With fabrication and frantic obsession and who likes who more and who ended it. But right now is easy because Im single and happy, and its very relaxing.

On Miley Cyrus: Theres room for role models who make mistakes. Theres clearly room for role models who are made fun of at award shows, but that I necessarily enjoy being poked fun at! But thats gonna happen to them too. Whether in a board meeting or in school or on Facebook, where theyll get humiliated publicly. And if I can say, Yeah, Ive taken a few hits over the years and Im still going, Im still happy! maybe thats an example. Its not just about standing on top of a mountain with the wind blowing in your hair, looking fabulous.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/12/taylor-swift-opens-education-center-in-nashville/

Taylor Swift gets ready to cut the ribbon with her giant red scissors while opening the Taylor Swift EducationCenter at the Country Music Hall of Fame and Museum on Saturday (October 12) in Nashville, Tenn.

The 23-year-old singer donated $4 million to endow the center, which is the largest individual artist gift in the Hall of Fames history.

In case you missed it, check out Taylors gorgeous cover of InStyle magazines November 2013 issue, which hits newsstands on Friday!

FYI: Taylor is wearing an Elie Saab dress, Miu Miu shoes, and Red C jewelry.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks good!


----------



## Chanel522

Very pretty!


----------



## knics33

Her contribution to the Music City Hall of Fame is pretty cool.

How tall is she? She looks _so _tall and thin in the latest set of pics. She always has such a coy look on her face... it's off putting IMO. 

Lol at her response to Miley Cyrus. I don't think Miley thinks she's making any mistakes, Taylor.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/14/taylor-swift-wins-nsais-songwriter-of-the-year-2013/

Taylor Swift poses with her brand new award at the ceremony for her 2013 Songwriter/Artist of the Year prize presented by the Nashville Songwriters Association International on Sunday (October 13) in Nashville, Tenn.

This was the 23-year-old entertainers sixth time winning the award  shes now won the award more times than any other artist! Taylor is also the youngest person to win the award.

Congrats on the great honor, Taylor!

The day before, Taylor opened the brand new Taylor Swift Education Center in Nashville.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Houghton dress, Christian Louboutin shoes, Norman Silverman earrings, an Ivy ring, and a Le Vian bracelet.


----------



## brianne1114

knics33 said:


> Her contribution to the Music City Hall of Fame is pretty cool.
> 
> How tall is she? She looks _so _tall and thin in the latest set of pics. She always has such a coy look on her face... it's off putting IMO.
> 
> Lol at her response to Miley Cyrus. I don't think Miley thinks she's making any mistakes, Taylor.




I believe she is 5'10" - 5'11".


----------



## Chanel522

She's looking really pretty lately!  Love this dress on her and her hair looks great, too!!


----------



## MJDaisy

her body reminds me of paris hilton's....tall and skinny.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the hair and makeup. She's so pretty.


----------



## splashinstella

Her eye makeup here is gorgeous.


----------



## AEGIS

her face looks great


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

BBC Radio 1&#8242;s 2013 Teen Awards held at Wembley Arena on Sunday (November 3) in London, England.


----------



## splashinstella

She looks kind of awkward IMO - not to be harsh or mean


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pretty!


----------



## knics33

splashinstella said:


> She looks kind of awkward IMO - not to be harsh or mean



No to the last dress. 

Agreed. She looks like this the majority of the time to me. I think I have said it before but that shade of blonde is very unflattering. It comes across as looking ashy/grey IMO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

knics33 said:


> No to the last dress.
> 
> Agreed. She looks like this the majority of the time to me. I think I have said it before but that shade of blonde is very unflattering. It comes across as looking ashy/grey IMO.



I know what you mean, but I respect that she doesn't fall into that trap of going blonder and blonder and BLONDER like so many others do.


----------



## Chanel522

lanasyogamama said:


> I know what you mean, but I respect that she doesn't fall into that trap of going blonder and blonder and BLONDER like so many others do.




Or dressing like sleaze.  Taylor very much seems to do what she's comfortable with and she's still insanely successful without running around half dressed promoting sex, drugs and hard partying.  I give her major props for that!!


----------



## pinkpolo

She kind of reminds me of a young version of Jennie Garth in the latest picture. Her outfit and makeup are very pretty. But there's something that I can't quite put my finger on it...that makes me feel she has this snarky, mean girl streak to her but she's sweet on the outside.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

pinkpolo said:


> She kind of reminds me of a young version of Jennie Garth in the latest picture. Her outfit and makeup are very pretty. But there's something that I can't quite put my finger on it...that makes me feel she has this snarky, mean girl streak to her but she's sweet on the outside.



I get what you mean here. There's just something about her that's so fake to me


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks stunning at the CMAs!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She sounded amazing tonight! Loved the acoustic version of Red.


----------



## sanmi

Taylor Swift says the Country Music Association Awards are her favourite  night of the year and picked up three early trophies before the  ceremony in Nashville, Tennessee on Tuesday (06.11.13).


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Country Music Awards held at the Bridgestone Arena on Wednesday (November 6) in Nashville, Tenn.

via Daily Mail


----------



## vimrod

If I were a fairy princess, I'd want all of Swifty's gowns.


----------



## Belle49

^^lol


----------



## knics33

Is it just me or is the gown too big? 

Taylor Swift performing with Alison Krauss and Vince Gill is just wrong. Sorry. I am ever confused as to why she is still honored so highly by the CMAs and country music. She doesn't sing country music. IDK... I just don't get this girl's level of popularity I guess. I'm always left scratching my head.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't get it either. I have said it before. She can go out there sing off key with a banjo and will receive a standing ovation.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't get it either. I have said it before. She can go out there sing off key with a banjo and will receive a standing ovation.


:lolots:


----------



## qudz104

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't get it either. I have said it before. She can go out there sing off key with a banjo and will receive a standing ovation.




Hahaha!


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't get it either. I have said it before. She can go out there sing off key with a banjo and will receive a standing ovation.



Lol I know right. When she was presented the Pinnacle award last night by Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, Keith Urban, and George Straight (maybe I missed someone) I was just like "Nooooo. Just NO." Her on the stage with all those people was like watching a carwreck - it was so bad/wrong but, I couldn't look away lol. 

She has the best team on the face of the planet.


----------



## MJDaisy

love her cma gown.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Love her gowns.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/07/taylor-swift-cma-awards-2013-big-machine-after-party/

Taylor Swift puts her arms around RaeLynn and Danielle Bradbery at the Big Machine Label Group 2013 CMA Awards after party on Wednesday (November 6) in Nashville, Tenn.

The 23-year-old entertainer was joined at the event by Tim McGraw, Reid Perry, Neil Perry, Kimberly Perry, Cassadee Pope, Laura Bell Bundy, Neal Portnow, President of the National Academy of Recording Arts and Sciences, and many more.

Tonight was my favorite CMAs ever, and Im thinking about you all tonight. So many beautiful memories this year, Taylor tweeted after the show.

At the event, Taylor won the Musical Event award for Highway Dont Care, with Tim and Keith Urban.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Alice + Olivia by Stacey Bendet dress.


----------



## AEGIS

pinkpolo said:


> She kind of reminds me of a young version of Jennie Garth in the latest picture. Her outfit and makeup are very pretty. But there's something that I can't quite put my finger on it...that makes me feel she has this snarky, mean girl streak to her but she's sweet on the outside.





it's her songs about her ex's for me


----------



## vimrod

+ a million on the singing thing. I know she's all hearts and flowers and rainbow kisses and she doesn't take her clothes off and she's just a super special snowflake but girl is a BAD singer. Although when was bad singing ever a problem with the current crop of singers?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/13/taylor-swift-victorias-secret-fashion-show-performer-2013/

Taylor Swift is dazzling while performing at the 2013 Victorias Secret Fashion Show held at the Lexington Avenue Armory on Wednesday evening (November 13) in New York City.

The 23-year-old singer was also spotted showing her love for the British flag while wowing the crowd at the show.

Earlier in the day, Taylor was a leggy floral beauty while walking the pink carpet before the show.

The best things always happen on the 13th! @ErinHeatherton @LilyAldridge @Caradelevingne #VSFashionShow, Taylor tweeted on the same day. Check out the cute pic below!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks really good
she looks like a young woman
i'm here for the look
i don't think Taylor is a BAD singer
she's just average
at least she writes and composes her stuff--unless that's a lie


----------



## sanmi

she's awesome fabulous in those outfits that she wore to VS fashion show.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks incredible at the VS show.

I actually really love her voice. It's distinctive, and I can really hear the emotion in it when she sings, which I think is an important and rare quality. She's said in an interview that she considers herself a songwriter firstly, and that her voice is just the medium.


----------



## Avril

She looks amazing at the VS fashion show! Love all her looks.


----------



## Sternchen

I wonder what it's like to know that you look that good... Hm


----------



## beachgirl38

I think she is beautiful & talented songwriter with a really great voice.  I saw her in concert this past summer & she captivated a 55,000 open stadium audience.


----------



## godsavechanel

she looks great at the vs show! she always has the best hair and makeup


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently admitted that 'things are not okay all the time'. 

But Taylor Swift looked more than okay - and then some - on Thursday.

The 23-year-old displayed her slender frame in a showstopping maroon frock at the Weinstein Company holiday party in West Hollywood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tein-Company-holiday-party.html#ixzz2lPBoyE9Y


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Fabulous.


----------



## Chanel522

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Fabulous.




+1.  Love everything.


----------



## knics33

Love her dress and the fit but her makeup is too much - she has on way too much foundation and you can tell. It ages her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/24/taylor-swift-amas-2013-red-carpet/

Taylor Swift is a golden goddess while attending the 2013 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 24) in Los Angeles.

The 23-year-old country crooner chatted on the red carpet about staying in shape with the use of a dance studio and a treadmill.

Tonight, Taylors latest album Red is nominated for Favorite Country Album and Favorite Pop/Rock Album. She is also nominated for Artist of the Year and Favorite Country Female Artist.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Julien Macdonald dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, Lorraine Schwartz jewels, and carrying a Tods clutch.


----------



## sanmi

Whoa wow Looking sexy in that sexy outfit. Her hair and makeup looks great.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

did she get a new stylist? bc she looks amazing now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab!


----------



## knics33

Love the way her hair is styled! Still hate the color. I also love the dress, but not on her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like that she is wearing her hair like this and she is not staying in the country Barbie zone style like Carrie U.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like that she is wearing her hair like this and she is not staying in the country Barbie zone style like Carrie U.



Lol Carrie Underwood looks like she is going to her senior prom 90% of the time.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

She looked great! Hair, makeup, dress, her body, everything.


----------



## Sasha2012

She clearly isn't high maintenance when it comes to her groceries, seen shopping at Ralphs instead of a special health store.

But Taylor Swift did make sure she was properly primped for her outing in Hollywood on Friday.

Appearing dressed in winter chic style, the 24-year-old singer donned a black top, quilted plaid mini skirt, and sheer black tights

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ipstick-trip-grocery-store.html#ixzz2pPZJ2asJ


----------



## Poth

^Cute flats!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a cutie.


----------



## découverte

Poth said:


> ^Cute flats!



Charlotte Olympia zodiac flats - Sagittarius


----------



## CobaltBlu

découverte;25960157 said:
			
		

> Charlotte Olympia zodiac flats - Sagittarius


 YUP!  Love them!


----------



## curlybee

I love her style of late super cute and sophisticated. She's a pretty lady I'll give her that. There's something about her that irks me though.


----------



## Sasha2012

While many celebrities ditch their make-up to hit up the gym, Taylor Swift simply couldn't forgo her signature red pout as she stopped by a fitness centre in Los Angeles, California.

The 24-year-old singer also warmed her complexion with a touch of rosy blush whilst accentuating her lean legs in a pair of cropped leggings on Saturday.

She completed her look with a grey sweater, sneakers, and black Ray-Ban sunglasses while her blonde hair was tied up in a loose ponytail.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ater-STILL-sports-favourite-red-lipstick.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

curlybee said:


> I love her style of late super cute and sophisticated. She's a pretty lady I'll give her that. There's something about her that irks me though.



Her songs?


----------



## pinkzebra10

I'm always surprised when I see celebrities doing such mundane things like grocery shopping. If I made as much money as she did I would be paying people to do that!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/12/taylor-swift-golden-globes-2014-red-carpet/

Taylor Swift arrives in style for the 2014 Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Sunday (January 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 24-year-old entertainer is a nominee tonight! She is nominated for her song Sweeter Than Fiction from One Chance  be sure to watch the show to see if Taylor wins!

Apparently the Golden Globes red carpet flooded. Lets just go in our jammies this year! -@austinswift7&#8243; Taylor tweeted earlier in the day, referring to the flooded red carpet. LOL!

Make sure to watch the 2014 Golden Globes, hosted by Tina Fey and Amy Poehler, airing TONIGHT at 8/7c on NBC!

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Carolina Herrera gown, Christian Louboutin shoes, a Jimmy Choo clutch, and Lorraine Schwartz jewelry.


----------



## ChanelMommy

This is not a hit at Taylor-but I honestly never realized how big her feet are! Or maybe it's the bright yellow shoes. Regardless, she looks great!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks beautiful, but this isn't one of her better looks.


----------



## Sasha2012

She wasnt hard to miss as she sashayed across the red carpet in a sweeping fuchsia gown at the 71st Annual Golden Globes on Sunday evening. 

Indeed, Taylor Swift looked positively demure in her sleeveless Caroline Herrera gown at the Beverly Hilton Hotel  where she was as on hand to witness Matthew McConaughey scoop the Best Actor award for his harrowing portrayal of a man stricken with AIDS in Dallas Buyers Club. 

Stepping out for the inevitable round of after-parties later that night, it was a radically different Taylor who made an appearance at one such bash  the Weinstein Company & Netflix 2014 Golden Globes after-party. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lobes-party-stunning-sheer-bodycon-dress.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that dress.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Imo the dress is Inge of her best


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/14/taylor-swift-dance-studio-practice-after-grammy-performing-news/

Taylor Swift shows off her long lean legs while arriving at a dance studio on Tuesday (January 14) in Los Angeles.

Over the weekend, the 24-year-old actress was sexy in a little black while attending the InStyle and Warner Bros Post-Party following the 2014 Golden Globes, where she was nominated for Best Original Song for her track Sweeter Than Fiction.

It was recently announced that Taylor will be performing at the 2014 Grammy Awards, which will air on Sunday, January 26.

Its the 13th and its 13 days until @TheGRAMMYs. Im aware that I talk about 13&#8242;s too much (as well as cats and food) but 2 in one day!!! Taylor recently tweeted.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/16/taylor-swift-shows-off-her-legs-for-days-after-oscar-snub/

Taylor Swift shows off her long legs in high-waisted shorts while doing some shopping on Melrose on Thursday afternoon (January 16) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 24-year-old entertainer was one of a few A-list stars that were snubbed of an Oscar nomination this morning in the Best Original Song category.

Taylors song Sweeter than Fiction from the movie One Chance, as well as Coldplays Atlas from The Hunger Games: Catching Fire, Lana Del Reys Young and Beautiful from The Great Gatsby, and Ed Sheerans I See Fire from The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug were all some of the high-profile entries that didnt get nominated.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous!

http://www.mydaily.co.uk/2014/01/26/taylor-swift-black-minidress-clive-davis-pre-grammy-party-2014/



> Taylor Swift was  ruling the red carpet at the 2014 Clive Davis Pre-Grammy Gala and  Salute to Industry Icons in LA wearing a stunning embellished  fit-and-flare LBD.  The shimmering long-sleeved Zuhair Murad mini was teamed with a sexy  pair of Bionda Castana heels and head-turning Lorraine Schwartz earrings  and rings. Her hair was teased into a backcombed side ponytail, and she also opted for 60s-style eyeliner and baby-pink lips. Not only was Taylor  a red carpet winner, she's also nominated for four awards  Album of  the Year and Best Country Album for Red, Best Country Song for Begin  Again, and Best Country Duo/Group Performance for Highway Don't Care.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Lorde meets up with her good friend Taylor Swift while attending the 2014 Clive Davis Pre-Grammy Gala and Salute to Industry Icons held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Saturday (January 25) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/26/taylor-swift-grammys-2014-red-carpet/

Taylor Swift sparkles in silver at the 2014 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (January 26) in Los Angeles.

The 24-year-old singer showed off her svelte figure in a Gucci dress.

Taylor is nominated for four awards, including Album of the Year and Best Country Album for Red, Best Country Song for Begin Again, and Best Country Duo/Group Performance for Highway Dont Care with Tim McGraw and Keith Urban. Good luck, Tay!

Today at rehearsals for @Grammys. Im trying to remember.. What was the song a lot of you were saying you wanted me to perform on the #Grammys? Taylor tweeted earlier in the week.

Shes set to perform during the show and rumor has it, shell be sitting down at her piano for the fan-favorite All Too Well, which would be the songs television debut. Either way, we cant wait to watch her sing!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks stunning! The dress is fabulous and her makeup is flawless! She's definitely my best dressed tonight.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Oh that Gucci dress is TDF.  Well done!


----------



## NYC BAP

I'm not a Taylor fan, but she looked great in that dress


----------



## ChanelMommy

She rocked it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her performance was fantastic. That's one of my favorite songs off of Red.


----------



## sanmi

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/26/taylor-swift-grammys-2014-red-carpet/
> 
> Taylor Swift sparkles in silver at the 2014 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (January 26) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 24-year-old singer showed off her svelte figure in a Gucci dress.
> 
> Taylor is nominated for four awards, including Album of the Year and Best Country Album for Red, Best Country Song for Begin Again, and Best Country Duo/Group Performance for Highway Dont Care with Tim McGraw and Keith Urban. Good luck, Tay!
> 
> Today at rehearsals for @Grammys. Im trying to remember.. What was the song a lot of you were saying you wanted me to perform on the #Grammys? Taylor tweeted earlier in the week.
> 
> Shes set to perform during the show and rumor has it, shell be sitting down at her piano for the fan-favorite All Too Well, which would be the songs television debut. Either way, we cant wait to watch her sing!



That's a nice gown.. She's stunning.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

She looks great!


----------



## NYC BAP

She really isn't a good singer


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/26/taylor-swift-performs-all-too-well-at-grammys-2014-video/

Taylor Swift wows the crowd with her piano skills at the 2014 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (January 26) in Los Angeles.

The 24-year-old country crooner performed All Too Well, which is off her latest album Red.

Earlier in the day, Taylor was a sparkling star while walking the red carpet at the ceremony.

Taylor is nominated for four awards  Album of the Year, Best Country Album, Best Country Song, and Best Country Duo/Group Performance.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She makes me yawn.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her second dress is beautiful too. I thought she sounded great. Her performance was the best thus far IMO.


----------



## angelcove

Wow! That gown! She looks stunning!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Did she get veneers? Her teeth looked like they were protruding quite a bit tonight.


----------



## MarneeB

Such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## scarlet555

What's up with her weird psychotic look at the end of the performance?  Is she mad at someone or just get dumped?


----------



## vimrod

She normally wears really great awards outfits but that dress was a bit too fussy. She's pretty. That's all I got.


----------



## Blyen

She is beautiful,has a great figure and is actually a pretty good pop songwriter,but she can't sing and strikes me as the most boring,self centered and forgettable person on earth.


----------



## Belle49

Her voice is so whiney and cringe worthy! The best part of the night is when she thought she won album of the year and didn't lmaoooo! Have a seat bish Ha


----------



## Chanel522

Love Taylor and she looked gorgeous in everything she wore!  So nice for young girls to see that you don't have to let everything hang out to be noticed and look pretty.


----------



## Brandless

Chanel522 said:


> Love Taylor and she looked gorgeous in everything she wore!  So nice for young girls to see that you don't have to let everything hang out to be noticed and look pretty.




I agree! I loved her sparkly gown last night and her makeup was also perfection.


----------



## afsweet

I loved her second dress. Didn't love the way she was banging her head around while playing the piano though. I think she's one of the few artists who actually sound just as good live as they do on the radio.


----------



## Nathalya

First time her make up is flawless. She looked great


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought the reaction to thinking she had won AOTY was cute. The guy behind her was so disappointed. lol


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Belle49 said:


> Her voice is so whiney and cringe worthy! The best part of the night is when she thought she won album of the year and didn't lmaoooo! Have a seat bish Ha


omg :lolots:


----------



## murt

talldrnkofwater said:


> omg :lolots:



hahahaha totally. especially considering that she normally acts so fake-surprised when she does win.


----------



## murt

Sasha2012 said:


> The 24-year-old country crooner performed All Too Well, which is off her latest album Red.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Taylor was a sparkling star while walking the red carpet at the ceremony.
> 
> Taylor is nominated for four awards  Album of the Year, Best Country Album, Best Country Song, and Best Country Duo/Group Performance.



Loved this second dress - I didn't like the first overall; it was very pretty but boring. 

I love making fun of Taylor Swift but I do have respect for her - she is a great pop songwriter and she's really had to stand up to a lot of sexism throughout her career. Ya she doesn't have the greatest voice but at least she does sing live - she reminds me of many of the singer/songwriters of the '70s.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> What's up with her weird psychotic look at the end of the performance? Is she mad at someone or just get dumped?


I was wondering about that too
Didn't crack even a slight smile while every applauded her


----------



## knasarae

Not a fan of hers but she did look nice on the red carpet.



Belle49 said:


> Her voice is so whiney and cringe worthy! The best part of the night is when she thought she won album of the year and didn't lmaoooo! Have a seat bish Ha



I missed this, what happened?  What made her think she won?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

knasarae said:


> Not a fan of hers but she did look nice on the red carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this, what happened?  What made her think she won?




When they said and the Grammy goes to "R.." Her team thought it was for Red. Instead it was for Daft Punk's Random Access Memory.


----------



## Belle49

knasarae said:


> Not a fan of hers but she did look nice on the red carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this, what happened?  What made her think she won?



I believe you can find the gif on Twitter


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

My inner 16 year old girl likes Taylor Swift and her music, and she did look really good last night. Was her hair darker? Did she have more of a tan or bronzey look? The head banging at the piano was lame, and sucks for her she though she won album of the year. If she didn't win any of the other awards, she wasn't going to win album of the year!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My inner 16 year old girl likes Taylor  Swift and her music, and she did look really good last night. Was her  hair darker? Did she have more of a tan or bronzey look? The head  banging at the piano was lame, and sucks for her she though she won  album of the year. If she didn't win any of the other awards, she wasn't  going to win album of the year!



Sometimes people win album of the year even if they don't win in their genre. It seems weird, but it's not uncommon. 


The guy next to her who got real excited was her dad, but who was the guy behind her?


----------



## lululacoste

It wasn't so much her who reacted, it was the people sitting around her. I think she handled it well.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Sometimes people win album of the year even if they don't win in their genre. It seems weird, but it's not uncommon.
> 
> 
> The guy next to her who got real excited was her dad, but who was the guy behind her?



Yeah, but I didn't think she would, based on how much Daft Punk and the others had won. It's embarrassing for her though, but totally understandable!


----------



## knics33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She makes me yawn.



Met too.



Blyen said:


> She is beautiful,has a great figure and is actually a pretty good pop songwriter,but she can't sing and strikes me as the most boring,self centered and forgettable person on earth.



Agreed. Her ego is just too much for me. I can just picture her backstage whinning and stopping her feet screaming "No one listens to _Daft Punk_!" lol.

She comes across to me as mentally about 17 (at the most), so whenever I see her on the red carpet all dolled up trying to pose all sexy, it just comes  across so awkward.


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> I was wondering about that too
> Didn't crack even a slight smile while every applauded her



Everyone applauding and there she is like she deserved to be up there with that killer look- and I mean psycho killer not hot chick killer look!  What's with her ego and arrogance!!!   Shut it!


----------



## knasarae

I just saw it. Lol


----------



## lululacoste

I think the music industry is pretty competitive as is, so it doesn't surprise me. I don't think it was that bad. 

Remember when she was with Selena and she said "shut the F*** up", of course totally aimed at Mr.Styles.


----------



## lovelly

she looked gorgeous at the grammy's, and that second dress is beautiful!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her second dress is beautiful too. I thought she sounded great. Her performance was the best thus far IMO.




Same! I thought her performance was good. Her voice goes well with a piano. But she is seriously so pretty!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My inner 16 year old girl likes Taylor Swift and her music, and she did look really good last night. Was her hair darker? Did she have more of a tan or bronzey look? *The head banging at the piano was lame*, and sucks for her she though she won album of the year. If she didn't win any of the other awards, she wasn't going to win album of the year!




I agree.


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift to 'Glamour': Taking My Clothes Off Isn't 'Risky' *






*Taylor Swift* rocks her signature color on the cover of _Glamour_ magazine&#8217;s March 2014 issue, on newsstands February 11.
 Here&#8217;s what the 24-year-old country cutie had to share with the mag:
*On being a role model:* &#8220;I find it relatively easy to  keep my clothes on because I don&#8217;t really feel like taking them off.  It&#8217;s not an urge I have. For me &#8220;risky&#8221; is revealing what really  happened in my life through music. Risky is writing confessional songs  and telling the true story about a person with enough details so  everyone knows who that person is. That&#8217;s putting myself out there,  maybe even more than taking my shirt off.&#8221;
*On knowing when to not read about herself:* &#8220;I know  when not to read an article. Is it going to help my day? Is it important  for my life? If the answer is no, then I just don&#8217;t click&#8230;. I&#8217;m careful  about getting sucked into the rabbit hole that is the Internet because,  as a songwriter, I don&#8217;t have the option of having thick skin. As a  writer you have to be open to everything, and that includes pain,  rejection, self-doubt, fear. I deal with that enough on my own. If you  look hard enough, you could find somebody on the Internet criticizing  every single thing about you. If you&#8217;re me.&#8221;
*On freezing men out in a relationship:* &#8220;I think  everyone should approach relationships from the perspective of playing  it straight and giving someone the benefit of the doubt. Until he  establishes that this is a game. And if it&#8217;s a game, you need to win.  The best thing to do is just walk away from the table.&#8221;
 For more from *Taylor*, visit Glamour.com. 
 FYI: *Taylor *is wearing a_ Rachel Comey_ dress.


----------



## knics33

at the interview...


----------



## Swanky

Why?  She said so little.


----------



## knics33

On being a role model: &#8220;I find it relatively easy to keep my clothes on because I don&#8217;t really feel like taking them off. It&#8217;s not an urge I have.* For me &#8220;risky&#8221; is revealing what really happened in my life through music. Risky is writing confessional songs and telling the true story about a person with enough details so everyone knows who that person is*. That&#8217;s putting myself out there, maybe even more than taking my shirt off.&#8221;

Mainly this. Taylor Swift is just lame to me.


----------



## Chanel522

I think that was a great interview and I really like Taylor.  She's a far better role model than 90% of other actresses/musicians are and she doesn't seem to allow herself to get swept up in all the drama and negativity which is admirable for someone still so young.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I thought the interview was good. I totally agree with her that it's risky to put your inner most thoughts, emotions, and experiences out there for everyone to see and criticize. I also think that's why so many people like her music and feel they can understand or relate to it. It seems very personal, upfront, and genuine.

I'm not a fan of the cover shot.


----------



## Swanky

She cut off her hair!







justjared.com

*Taylor Swift* is all smiles while showing off her new shorter hair in this brand new Instagram pic with *Ellie Goulding*!
 &#8220;London, I could never thank you enough. See you next time! PS: short  hair, don&#8217;t care. (!!!),&#8221; the 24-year-old country singer captioned the  pic.


 On the same night, *Taylor* invited *Ellie* onto the stage to perform &#8220;Burn&#8221; with her during a _Red Tour_ stop  at the O2 Arena in London.


----------



## Chanel522

Adorable!!  Taylor always looks cute though IMO.  I just really like her.


----------



## Swanky

She gets on my nerves. . .  I took my DD to her concert w/ Ed Sheeran though and she really was a fantastic performer.  Every eye move was so planned though, I think that lack of spontaneity and naturalness is what irritates me a bit.
I do like that she seems to be a dependable role model for kids that are fans.


----------



## Compass Rose

Last time I posted, I called her Five-Note Taylor.  That was quite a while ago, and nothing has changed.  She can write, but she can't sing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the short hair. She's so cute. I agree she's a great performer.


----------



## Swanky

www.hollywoodlife.com


----------



## gillianna

Not impressed with the side bang thing on the hair.  It looks outdated.   My friend's mom wears her hair like this and has had the same style for thirty years. Perhaps when you try to cover up a high forehead with a strange side sweep bangs that curl above your eyes it adds to a weird look.  Perhaps styled in other ways this cut looks  great.  I think straight but choppy bangs would look fantastic over a side part.


----------



## knics33

Not feeling the cut. And her hair always looks so dry to me... and her color is so flat. It reminds me of a natural dirty blonde who is just starting to grey.


----------



## MJDaisy

not digging her hair. the color is bland and the cut is boring.


----------



## knasarae

She'll probably put a weave in a few weeks from now like every other celeb who does a "big chop".


----------



## Sasha2012

She cut off her long blonde hair to debut a new chic bob hairstyle a few days ago.

And Taylor Swift seems to have decided short is also the way to go when it comes to her hemlines, with the star spotted in a short skirt as she left the Ballet Bodies dance class in Beverly Hills, Los Angeles on Friday. 

The 23-year-old singer, famous for her songs about her rollercoaster love life, spent Valentine's Day working out and the effects were evident as she displayed her toned pins in a pleated miniskirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alentines-Day-dance-studio.html#ixzz2tN8ufmrx


----------



## pinkpolo

Her short bob reminds me of Karlie Kloss' hair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Super cute!


----------



## lovelly

i kinda like the new haircut!


----------



## leeann

Taylor looks like she's gonna be the next one to check in at the eating disorder clinic.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their styles - musical and fashion - couldn't be more different, but that didn't stop new best friends Taylor Swift and Lorde from enjoying a spot of retail therapy together in LA on Sunday.

Just a matter of hours after the I Knew You Were Trouble singer posted a photo of the pair barefoot on a beach, they were reunited once more as they perused the designer duds at Rag & Bone on Melrose Avenue in West Hollywood, before heading off to Brentwood, where they paid a trip to 
Free People.

With the songstresses spending more and more time together of late, the possibility that they could be set to collaborate on a song is gathering steam.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoy-girly-day-shopping-LA.html#ixzz2uDUkpdqt


----------



## Chanel522

Taylor always looks so cute.


----------



## devushka_m

I like her more in shorts than dress


----------



## vimrod

Ah, the quaintest-looking 16-year-old grandma ever!


----------



## bisousx

Lol


----------



## Nathalya

lol


----------



## knics33

bisousx said:


> Lol



Lol I saw this on facebook. Some of Taylor's facial expressions come across as so coy and bratty to me. 

I think I am the only one, but I think Lorde is a really cute girl! I don't think she looks old at all lol.


----------



## bisousx

knics33 said:


> Lol I saw this on facebook. Some of Taylor's facial expressions come across as so coy and bratty to me.
> 
> I think I am the only one, but I think Lorde is a really cute girl! I don't think she looks old at all lol.



Agree, I don't find Taylor likeable at all.


----------



## xikry5talix

Didn't Lorde talk sh*t about Selena Gomez's music? Aren't Selena and Taylor supposed to be BFFs?


----------



## plumaplomb

I really like her black leather frame bag.  Can anyone ID?  Or is that vintage?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/03...anity-fair-oscars-party-2014-with-jaime-king/

Taylor Swift is a dark diva at the 2014 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter held during the 2014 Oscars on Sunday night (March 2) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 24-year-old entertainer was joined at the event by her pal Jaime King, with whom she also arrived with at the Elton John AIDS Foundation Academy Awards Viewing Party held at the City of West Hollywood Park.

FYI: Taylor wore a Julien Macdonald dress, Emm Kuo clutch, Tamara Mellon shoes, and Lorraine Schwartz jewelry. Jaime dressed up in an Ulyana Sergeenko dress, Brian Atwood pumps, Jennifer Meyer rings, and Shaun Leane gold earrings.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/29...le-raes-new-catchy-single-dont-say-goodnight/

Taylor Swift shields herself from the rain with an umbrella while enjoying a cup of coffee on Saturday (March 29) in New York City.

The day before, the 24-year-old country singer was spotted grabbing lunch with gal pal and Victorias Secret model Lily Aldridge in the Big Apple.

Hot Chelle Rae recently shared how their new single Dont Say Goodnight was inspired by their time touring with Taylor.

It was one of my favorite tour moments ever. We were on tour in Australia with Taylor, and one night she rented a beautiful yacht and invited our band and managers to join her band and managers to cruise Sydney Harbor. We ate Argentinean barbecue and drove around for hours that night. We were all out there drinking, dancing, and playing our favorite music, lead singer Ryan Follesé shared. It was one of the most beautiful, fun nights weve ever had!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love her outfit.


----------



## curlybee

She looks cute haircut outfit and all. Really cute.  I like her style choices 90% of the time
There is just something about her that bugs me. Don't know what she's not any worse than other young celebs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I missed the Vanity Fair Party pics. She looked incredible! She looks cute in the rain pics.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

plumaplomb said:


> I really like her black leather frame bag.  Can anyone ID?  Or is that vintage?


A bit late on this, but I think it's Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her twee '50s style dresses became almost as ubiquitous as her brash but beguiling pop ditties. 

But it seems like Taylor Swift, now 24, is plotting a new course in her style adventures as she rocked up to the ACM red carpet in an outfit that oozed sophistication and grown-up sexiness. 

Featuring a simple but effective crop-top with cut-outs on the shoulders, the trim 5ft10 singer let her midriff do the talking and added a flash of a long leg from her long skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arpet-sexy-crop-slit-skirt.html#ixzz2yAOuj3Jz


----------



## Ladybug09

I love her height and shape. She looks healthy too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous!


----------



## basicandorganic

She looks amazing! I love her hair... both the cut and colour.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Love!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is stepping it up. I am so glad she is breaking away from the cookie cutter country fashion.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/03...anity-fair-oscars-party-2014-with-jaime-king/
> 
> Taylor Swift is a dark diva at the 2014 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter held during the 2014 Oscars on Sunday night (March 2) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old entertainer was joined at the event by her pal Jaime King, with whom she also arrived with at the Elton John AIDS Foundation Academy Awards Viewing Party held at the City of West Hollywood Park.
> 
> FYI: Taylor wore a Julien Macdonald dress, Emm Kuo clutch, Tamara Mellon shoes, and Lorraine Schwartz jewelry. Jaime dressed up in an Ulyana Sergeenko dress, Brian Atwood pumps, Jennifer Meyer rings, and Shaun Leane gold earrings.





they both look so hungry


----------



## AEGIS

I am surprised she doesn't have beauty endorsements. Her body type works well for that.


----------



## Ladybug09

The only one u see her in is Cover Girl.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks so pretty and that outfit is perfect for her!!


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> they both look so hungry



Both literally and figuratively lol.


----------



## Louiebabeee

When she is done up for events she looks so much older (not in a bad way, just older than she is) but when she is dressed down she looks much younger than she is. Almost always looks great though. I like her hair these days.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/09...del-friends-grabs-lunch-with-cara-delevingne/

Taylor Swift and Cara Delevingne leave the Rebecca Taylor store in the Meatpacking District after having lunch together on Wednesday afternoon (April 9) in New York City.

Earlier in the day, Cara was seen sweating it out during a boxing workout at the Gotham Gym in the West Village.

Taylor sure seems to have lots of friends who are models! Just in the past week and a half she has been seen hanging out with Lily Aldridge and Karlie Kloss. All of these ladies participated in last years Victorias Secret Fashion Show.


----------



## keychain

She must be 6'3" in those heels.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like her shoes!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was out on the town in New York on Wednesday night.

And on Thursday morning Taylor Swift looked fresh as a daisy as she left her apartment in an elegant all-black ensemble.

The 24-year-old made her long legs look even longer as she stepped out in five inch lace-up heels with a striking red underside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stroll-New-York-night-town.html#ixzz2zBgc9oI9


----------



## Chanel522

I just love her and she's built adorable!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/23/taylor-swift-rocks-knee-high-socks-with-heels-looks-so-cute/

Taylor Swift looks really cute in a pair of knee-high socks, heels, and a cute hat as she steps out in New York City on Wednesday (April 23).

The 24-year-old entertainer is definitely embracing this gorgeous spring weather and we love it!

The day before, Taylor celebrated Earth Day by stopping by a flower shop to peruse the selection. We hope she got some great floral arrangements for her new apartment!


----------



## ByeKitty

I would never wear all these Vintage-y things together, but it does work on her...


----------



## Nolia

I don't really have an opinion on Taylor the person. But I like her red carpet style.


----------



## knics33

Her style doesn't work for me... it's too try hard and "put together" if that makes sense. And she really needs  to gain a little weight IMO. She would look a lot better if she did. Her build looks frail and awkward to me. Again, JMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Spring is in full bloom, and so is Taylor Swift's wardrobe.

The I Knew You Were Trouble hit-maker looked stunning in a vintage style floral wrap dress as she ran errands today in New York.

The svelte star complemented her classic look by pairing the dress with elegant green suede pumps, a classy beaded hairpin, a vintage black and green purse and small pearly earrings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tfit-day-shopping-New-York.html#ixzz30EkkBI00


----------



## MJDaisy

there were pics on perez of her hanging out with hailee steinfeld. why does she hang out with teenagers so often? it's so odd to me.

and i'm a taylor fan.


----------



## Tivo

Her style is fabulous! She's working some 1940's fused with modern day look. And she's really pulling it off! Love it! The only thing I would've changed is that outfit with the burgundy knee socks. I would've worn those shoes in black.


----------



## bobobob

2014 Met Gala


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I usually love her red carpet style, but I am not feeling this look at all. The back is really pretty though.


----------



## Sasha2012

Not crazy about the dress but she looks pretty in that blush.

via Zimbio


----------



## veyda

This is a beautiful gown. Neckline leaves something to be desired, but the back is really nice.


----------



## Chanel522

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I usually love her red carpet style, but I am not feeling this look at all. The back is really pretty though.




Agree.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Too much wrinkling. Pretty color though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her hair like this.

I don't think she can sing. But I am here for Taylor and anything she does to break out of that cookie cutter country style of fashion


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Awful dress


----------



## judyzhou

like her style


----------



## purseprincess32

She has a certain style but I wish she would go out of her comfort zone and wear something more edgy. I'm not talking Rihanna style or showing lots of skin but sometimes her style reminds me of Housewives or something.. She dresses too old for her age...


----------



## knics33

Yawn, as usual. It's pretty wrinkled too. I do love her lipstick.


----------



## AEGIS

Unremarkable


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/17/taylor-swift-gives-a-group-of-fourth-graders-a-crazy-surprise/

Taylor Swift adds a pop of color to her black-and-white outfit with a yellow bag and shoes on her way to the gym on Saturday afternoon (May 17) in New York City.

The 24-year-old singer took advantage of the warm spring weather to show off her long legs.

Recently, Taylor gave a group of fourth graders the surprise of their lives when she showed up at the Taylor Swift Education Center at the Country Music Hall of Fame and Museum and performed an acoustic version of We Are Never Getting Back Together.

FYI: Taylor is wearing the Red C Jewels Love Arrow Ring.


----------



## judyzhou

like her style, she is pretty.


----------



## Chanel522

Such a cute romper!  Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## curlybee

If nothing else the girl can rock an outfit that romper and shoes are mighty cute


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/19/taylor-swift-on-cat-meredith-shes-a-chubby-housecat/

Taylor Swift turns heads on the sidewalk as she arrives at the gym in New York City on Monday morning (May 19).

The 24-year-old singer recently opened up to People mag about her cat, Meredith, attacking her MET Gala gown earlier in the month.

Ive never seen more fashionable people lose their composure quicker than when a cat walks up to a satin, custom Oscar de la Renta gown and then decides to make a home inside of it, Taylor shared.

She added about Meredith making a home for herself around the gown, She just passed, dug her claws in and started to rolllike when you see a crocodile attack an antelope on National Geographic. Thats what she tried to do to the dress.

Thankfully, there was no damage whatsoever: Shes a chubby housecat. Shes not very strong!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a doll.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm not into that super girly look for myself at all, but I love it on her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She loves the attention. haha.

Get em Taylor.


----------



## Sasha2012

Taylor Swift put her best foot forward as she headed out in Tribeca, New York on Saturday.

Following an unseasonal downpour the previous day, the singer made the most of the returning sunshine as she slipped into a miniscule black playsuit.

After having a workout at ModelFIT Gym earlier in the day, the 24-year-old was apparently eager to show off the results of all her hard work in her rather revealing ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sunshine-cute-black-romper.html#ixzz34fzfTarK


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her bag.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm not into her recent looks, at all.  I really don't like the shorter hair on her.


----------



## autumngrace

I like her style I couldn't get away with it myself, . but it works for her.
I do wonder about her.  I get the feeling she is constantly playing a character.

Who are you Taylor? lol


----------



## Alexenjie

It sort of looks like she is letting her curly hair grow back in. I always loved her natural curls, though I know how limiting it is to have such curls. You can do so many more styles with straight hair.


----------



## Lounorada

I read somewhere she doesn't even work out in the gym she's pictured leaving daily, she just spends a large amount of time inside figuring out the 'perfect' outfit to leave in, for her arranged pap shot. I believe it too.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I read somewhere she doesn't even work out in the gym she's pictured leaving daily, she just spends a large amount of time inside figuring out the 'perfect' outfit to leave in, for her arranged pap shot. I believe it too.


Me too.  lol


----------



## schadenfreude

autumngrace said:


> I like her style I couldn't get away with it myself, . but it works for her.
> I do wonder about her.  I get the feeling she is constantly playing a character.
> 
> Who are you Taylor? lol



She feels very contrived.


----------



## Sasha2012

Being naturally slender and standing at a lofty 5ft 10in she doesn't have to try too hard to achieve that sought-after waspish waist.

And on Tuesday, country star Taylor Swift effortlessly showed-off her petite figure in a doll-like pastel hued outfit as she was seen out and about in the West Village.

The 24-year-old looked delightful in the ultra-feminine outfit while displaying her endless legs in a mini skirt and heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...0s-vintage-inspired-outfit.html#ixzz36HqLKljz


----------



## Lounorada

She comes across as such a try-hard.


----------



## Chanel522

I just love her.  Much better role model for girls than 99% of all the other celebs!


----------



## Midge S

Lounorada said:


> She comes across as such a try-hard.


  Agree.  she does have nice legs though. 

She's cleaned up her act a little regarding the boy hopping and stupid breakup songs, but shes just so... something.   Beyond thirsty.  And - IMO - she can't sing.  YMMV.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she has become hyper cognizant of her image lately. She was a lot more low key before and I don't think she realized until they started making fun of her at awards shows how the media portrayed her. I think its crap that she felt the need to change her habits because of that, but I guess it's a game all celebrities have to play. She looks cute.


----------



## Lounorada

Midge S said:


> Agree.  she does have nice legs though.
> 
> She's cleaned up her act a little regarding the boy hopping and stupid breakup songs, but shes just so... something.   Beyond thirsty.  And - IMO - she can't sing.  YMMV.




Yeah, she has great legs. She seeks attention, but she seems to do it subtly and not tacky like some other celebs which is why so many people like her and I reckon she loves that everyone thinks she's this nice and sweet young thing who wouldn't hurt a fly. I'm not so sure about that, I've read quite a few blind items on her and it has made me think twice about the persona she puts out there. Sweet Taylor might have quite the dark side  And AGREE she can't sing at all, she should stick to writing tweeny songs, or just not singing live!


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> I read somewhere she doesn't even work out in the gym she's pictured leaving daily, she just spends a large amount of time inside figuring out the 'perfect' outfit to leave in, for her arranged pap shot. I believe it too.



lmao that's funny. I doubt she needs to workout.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like. She doesn't dress like the typical country artist.


----------



## knics33

schadenfreude said:


> She feels very contrived.





Lounorada said:


> She comes across as such a try-hard.





Midge S said:


> Agree.  she does have nice legs though.
> 
> She's cleaned up her act a little regarding the boy hopping and stupid breakup songs, but shes just so... something.   Beyond thirsty.  And - IMO - she can't sing.  YMMV.



Agreed on all. Same goes for her style lately. Super contrived and not her. IDK, she just annoys me for some reason. 

I was talking to someone the other day who works in the music industry and he was telling me just what all went into her becoming famous, getting "discovered", etc. Her parents spent _thousands _ on things like agents, meeting the right people, voice lessons, etc. (the list goes on and on). Her fame was worked for and very planned out. It kind of surprised me. But I guess this is pretty normal for any artist these days, though.


----------



## Sasha2012

With rising temperatures in New York, her outfits appear to be getting skimpier by the day.

But Taylor Swift is flashing the flesh in a very stylish way. Having been seen out in a charming vintage-inspired outfit the previous day, she proved her style credentials once again on Wednesday in a chic floral playsuit.

And the 24-year-old made sure to show as much leg as possible in the floral themed ensemble as she was seen out and about in Soho.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-hugging-floral-playsuit.html#ixzz36NbKpFVn


----------



## AEGIS

knics33 said:


> Agreed on all. Same goes for her style lately. Super contrived and not her. IDK, she just annoys me for some reason.
> 
> I was talking to someone the other day who works in the music industry and he was telling me just what all went into her becoming famous, getting "discovered", etc. Her parents spent _thousands _ on things like agents, meeting the right people, voice lessons, etc. (the list goes on and on). Her fame was worked for and very planned out. It kind of surprised me. But I guess this is pretty normal for any artist these days, though.





I don't see anything wrong with that.  Many parents spend thousands on things for their kids that they think will make them a better person/help them achieve their goals.


----------



## Chanel522

knics33 said:


> Agreed on all. Same goes for her style lately. Super contrived and not her. IDK, she just annoys me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to someone the other day who works in the music industry and he was telling me just what all went into her becoming famous, getting "discovered", etc. Her parents spent _thousands _ on things like agents, meeting the right people, voice lessons, etc. (the list goes on and on). Her fame was worked for and very planned out. It kind of surprised me. But I guess this is pretty normal for any artist these days, though.




I'm sure a lot of people w money put a lot of it into trying to "make" their kid(s) famous but that doesn't mean it happens or there would be a lot more famous people than there are.  I don't buy that Taylor's parents "bought" her success at all.

If you (generally speaking) don't care for Taylor then obv that's fine.  However, she is super adorable, has really catchy songs, doesn't serial date any more than most other young Hollywood, or regular 24 year olds.  I also give her a lot of credit for keeping her outfits classy and not trashy, we don't see her falling down drunk or hear about her using drugs and acting like a jerk.  She seems pretty much to herself and if she calls the paps...who cares, lol!!  Hilary Duff and thousands of other celebs do it every day.


----------



## slowlikehoney

knics33 said:


> Agreed on all. Same goes for her style lately. Super contrived and not her. IDK, she just annoys me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to someone the other day who works in the music industry and he was telling me just what all went into her becoming famous, getting "discovered", etc. Her parents spent _thousands _ on things like agents, meeting the right people, voice lessons, etc. (the list goes on and on). Her fame was worked for and very planned out. It kind of surprised me. But I guess this is pretty normal for any artist these days, though.




There is something irksome about her isn't there? I can't figure out what it is exactly either. She seems...sly. 
But I can't help but admire that she's seems to have sidestepped a lot of the nonsense the other young celebs seem to fall into and in this day and age that does count for something. 
I will say that her style is spot on lately and I do admire that. And if I had her legs I'd be showing them off all the time, too!


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that.  Many parents spend thousands on things for their kids that they think will make them a better person/help them achieve their goals.



Oh I don't see anything wrong with it. It just surprised me. I for some reason thought she had been discovered by someone, hadn't put so much effort into becoming famous, etc. 



Chanel522 said:


> *I'm sure a lot of people w money put a lot of it into trying to "make" their kid(s) famous but that doesn't mean it happens or there would be a lot more famous people than there are.  I don't buy that Taylor's parents "bought" her success at all.*
> 
> If you (generally speaking) don't care for Taylor then obv that's fine.  However, she is super adorable, has really catchy songs, doesn't serial date any more than most other young Hollywood, or regular 24 year olds.  I also give her a lot of credit for keeping her outfits classy and not trashy, we don't see her falling down drunk or hear about her using drugs and acting like a jerk.  She seems pretty much to herself and if she calls the paps...who cares, lol!!  Hilary Duff and thousands of other celebs do it every day.



Yes, I'm aware of this . And I didn't say her parents "bought" her success. They invested a lot of time money into her getting to where she is today. 

I wonder what direction she (her team) will go with in the future... seemed the media started to take cracks at her immaturity and she got a lot more low key. I don't really follow her, so I don't know if she is currently recording an album or touring? Hopefully, her future music won't be so immature. She's too old to constantly be singing about what guy dumped her last week. Plus, her target audience is also getting older. JMO.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think she's pretty and I love her style. I don't particularly LIKE her but I don't DISLIKE her. She's very meh. She does come across as contrived but you know what? I've never seen her ***** or her **** so on that alone (let us have a minute of respect for the death of respectability) she gets a pass from me. 

And she seems to genuinely respect her fans. She's a spray of Febreeze in a world of dirty gym socks.


----------



## AEGIS

knics33 said:


> Oh I don't see anything wrong with it. It just surprised me. I for some reason thought she had been discovered by someone, hadn't put so much effort into becoming famous, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of this . And I didn't say her parents "bought" her success. They invested a lot of time money into her getting to where she is today.
> 
> I wonder what direction she (her team) will go with in the future... seemed the media started to take cracks at her immaturity and she got a lot more low key. I don't really follow her, so I don't know if she is currently recording an album or touring? Hopefully, her future music won't be so immature. She's too old to constantly be singing about what guy dumped her last week. Plus, her target audience is also getting older. JMO.





I see.  I think I knew her parents moved to Nashville or whatever to further her career.  Her audience is getting older but so is she so she should hopefully make her music a bit older.  I think she has with songs like Trouble, and that Back Together song.  I mean her demographic is probably 18-26 maybe?  Girls/women that age are still dating jerks lol


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> I see.  I think I knew her parents moved to Nashville or whatever to further her career.  Her audience is getting older but so is she so she should hopefully make her music a bit older.  I think she has with songs like Trouble, and that Back Together song.  I mean her demographic is probably 18-26 maybe?  *Girls/women that age are still dating jerks lol*



Lol very, very true!


----------



## beachgirl38

I think she is just a truly good person.  If her parents paid a lot of money to help her make her way, well it sure was worth it huh?   She works very hard & she deserves all the success she has earned.  I love her songs, her style & she relates to her fans.  It must be very hard to have paparrazi following you around all the time but she handles it well.  About the boyfriends...who cares?!  If I had people following me around in my late teens/20's putting my relationships under a microscope, it would be awkward. Good for her to turn it into something people can relate to.  Her songs are written very well & she is so talented.  I really like her & it is refreshing to have a young twenty something who has such class & talent.  No drugged out/drunken/underwearless stories.

Have you heard "the best day" about her & her mom?  Or "Ronan" about a little boy who died of cancer, or "never grow up" about the feelings & love of parents for their children.   She is truly a talented woman with a heart.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love this dress! Can anyone ID?


----------



## Alexenjie

Her parents could have spent millions of dollars trying to get her into the music industry, I'm sure lots of people with money try to give their kids help every day of the year. But if she had no talent it wouldn't have done any good. Taylor is talented. Personally I am not very impressed with her voice but her song writing is her ticket to everything. I hear tons of people with great singing voices but if you can't write your own songs it appears you don't go far. There are, of course, exceptions to this. 

I think she was a really bad singer in the beginning but somewhere along the way she either got help with controlling her voice and/or help with what the studio can do with her voice to make things sound in tune (she needed the help with both). 

It doesn't hurt that she is tall and beautiful and she performs well in concert.


----------



## Swanky

She gets on my nerves in a bad way for some reason,  but that's all I can say bad about her I guess, lol!


I took my 12 yr old to see her a year ago and she was a great show, but every.single.eye motion was choreographed and it felt very trite.  The show was really good though, hate to admit it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her singing is suspect. And all she has to do is strum a banjo at an award show and she gets a standing ovation. 

But the girl had a publishing deal at 14. She is legit.


----------



## Swanky

She writes and plays instruments and has an ok voice I think. Brilliant promoting.


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> Love this dress! Can anyone ID?


 
Dress is by Oscar de la Renta


----------



## AEGIS

...I don't dislike Taylor but it seems like people are hard on her.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her singing is suspect. And all she has to do is strum a banjo at an award show and she gets a standing ovation.
> 
> But the girl had a publishing deal at 14. She is legit.



Lol agreed. Your comment made me think of when she performed with Stevie Nicks at some award show. It was pretty painful lol. 

And I guess I'm in the minority, but her songs/lyrics (at least that she releases as singles - I don't own any albums) are very simple and a lot of them are very juvenile... far from groundbreaking. JMO. But it is commendable that she does do a lot of song writing. That's getting rarer and rare. And you _don't _need to write your own lyrics to be successful. Especially for pop music.

Regardless, her team is brilliant. She has made a lot of money and definitely has a lot of fans.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> ...I don't dislike Taylor but it seems like people are hard on her.




Eh when you're as successful as she is and don't do any of the stupid sh*t we normally rag on celebrities for, people are gonna search for some other reason to rag on her. It's inevitable IMO. It's a sign you've made it.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I took my 12 yr old to see her a year ago and she was a great show,* but every.single.eye motion was choreographed and it felt very trite.*  The show was really good though, hate to admit it


Those photos are choreographed too.  Nothing 'candid' about them.


----------



## Swanky

She's a decent role model for impressionable young girls too....


Still gets on my nerves, lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has her own unique style and is rarely a slave to fashion.

But when Taylor Swift tried out the hot look of the moment - a tummy baring crop top - she did so with lashings of elegance. 

The 24-year-old looked lovely in a polka-dot ensemble as she stepped out in New York on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...midriff-polka-dot-bustier-matching-skirt.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like anything about that look. The top looks like a bathing suit. The skirt is ill fitted. The shoes are ugly.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The outfit is ooooookaaaaay. But not with that bag. And why did she steal her grandmother's shoes?!


----------



## wildblood

^her closet is the epitome of grandma wear


----------



## Solemony

Her style always seem so retro to me but only a few times where she dresses in a more modern current style look.


----------



## AEGIS

her shoes are hideous


----------



## Jayne1

She is so slender!


----------



## plumaplomb

Sasha2012 said:


> Being naturally slender and standing at a lofty 5ft 10in she doesn't have to try too hard to achieve that sought-after waspish waist.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Tuesday, country star Taylor Swift effortlessly showed-off her petite figure in a doll-like pastel hued outfit as she was seen out and about in the West Village.
> 
> 
> 
> The 24-year-old looked delightful in the ultra-feminine outfit while displaying her endless legs in a mini skirt and heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...0s-vintage-inspired-outfit.html#ixzz36HqLKljz




Can someone ID her shoes? I usually don't like her grandma type shoes but these call out to me...


----------



## lovelly

i actually really love her outfit! normally i find crop tops less than classy but this one looks great on her!


----------



## autumngrace

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's a decent role model for impressionable young girls too....
> 
> 
> Still gets on my nerves, lol!




+ 1

She reminds me of a Stepford wife, and I think that's what bugs me.


However I do like her latest look modern with a retro twist.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

autumngrace said:


> + 1
> 
> She reminds me of a Stepford wife, and I think that's what bugs me.
> 
> 
> However I do like her latest look modern with a retro twist.


Ah! I think you've nailed it. She does have an air of artificial perfection. I don't know her music that well and what I've heard seems pretty ordinary. But it's so refreshing to have a young female celebrity who we've not seen naked, drunk or strung out on drugs that for that alone I'm prepared to like her. PLUS by all reports she's very appreciative of her fans.


----------



## nooch

I never looked through this thread before since I find her voice makes my teeth hurt. But I love all her outfits. I dress like the fat, old Taylor Swift!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/09/taylor-swifts-role-in-the-giver-film-is-important-says-author/

*Taylor Swift's Role in 'The Giver' Film is Important, Says Author*

Taylor Swift looks as flawless as always as she heads out of her apartment and heads to the gym on Wednesday afternoon (July 9) in New York City.

The night before, the 24-year-old singer was spotted arriving home late after spending the night out.

Author Lois Lowry recently opened up about Taylors role in the upcoming film adaptation of her novel The Giver.

The role in the movie is still a small role, but its a crucial and very important one, Lois told MTV News. I have a copy of the movie in its final stages here on my computer, and I had my two grandsons here for the Fourth of July weekend  theyre 13 and 15 ,and I showed it to themprobably against the rulesanyways, I asked them was there anything special that they liked best and one of them selected the scene with Taylor Swift.

She continued, I dont think because of Taylor Swift particularly, but because the elements of that particular scene he found very gripping. So her role in the movie is much the same in the book, except in the book shes only remembered And in the movie you can see the memory of her. She appears in, I dont know the technical term would be, but you can see her. And its very compelling.

As for whether well see Tay perform on screen, Lois said, I dont know if Im allowed to tell you that! I will tell you, she does not sing. I dont know if it would be an appropriate thing for her to sing. It wouldve turned the movie into a musical, which it isnt! So no, no singing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Who dresses like this for the gym though? Where are her clothes? Her sneakers? Water? Hell, a hair clip!


----------



## knics33

Half the time she looks like a little girl who is playing dress up.


----------



## Lounorada

She's always checking for the cameras... And am I only the only one who finds it really annoying the way she carries her handbags on her arm, so limp. I'm pretty sure it's empty too


----------



## lovelly

love that little jumper!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> She's always checking for the cameras... And am I only the only one who finds it really annoying the way she carries her handbags on her arm, so limp. I'm pretty sure it's empty too


Sure as h3ll there isn't any gym equipment in there!


----------



## renza

Thingofbeauty said:


> Who dresses like this for the gym though? Where are her clothes? Her sneakers? Water? Hell, a hair clip!




I assume she keeps her gym clothes at the gym. I have seen other celebs going to the gym in nice clothes and always assumed they belonged to a fancy place with fancy lockers so they don't have to schlep around a bunch of stuff like us regular folk.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sure as h3ll there isn't any gym equipment in there!


 
Now, that's true!


----------



## Sasha2012

She kicked off the day with some quality family time.

Taylor Swift stepped out with her parents Scott and Andrea in New York City on Friday, highlighting her slim figure in a tiny black tube top.

The 24-year-old pop star later changed into a pair of little blue shorts, displaying her long slender legs, for a solo jaunt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arents-family-day-New-York.html#ixzz37GPLgvLJ


----------



## pittcat

Sasha2012 said:


> She kicked off the day with some quality family time.
> 
> Taylor Swift stepped out with her parents Scott and Andrea in New York City on Friday, highlighting her slim figure in a tiny black tube top.
> 
> The 24-year-old pop star later changed into a pair of little blue shorts, displaying her long slender legs, for a solo jaunt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arents-family-day-New-York.html#ixzz37GPLgvLJ



Does she have a pet carrier in that last pic?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/15/karlie-kloss-rides-nyc-subway-after-lunch-with-taylor-swift/

Karlie Kloss looks super chic in light colors while heading to catch the subway on Monday afternoon (July 14) in New York City.

Earlier in the day, the 21-year-old model wore a similar but different outfit to meet up with her good pal Taylor Swift for lunch at Sarabeths.

Taylor was spotted hitting the gym for her daily workout that day too.

Earlier this month, Karlie took advantage of the Citi Bike program and went bicycling in the Big Apple.

FYI: Taylor is wearing Black Orchid shorts.


----------



## AEGIS

I intensely dislike her handbag game. It is wiggity whack


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love her style, but all these photo ops are starting to feel so contrived.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks super cute. I saw a back view on tumblr and the shirt is backless.


----------



## smilerr

I like the length of her hair.


----------



## Jayne1

Padded bra?  Or something more permeant?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She's lost quite a bit of weight! :o


----------



## baglover1973

She's boring


----------



## knics33

Is this what she is doing now... photo ops with the paps of going to the "gym" and lunch with her famous friends? 

And I agree that her handbag game is way off.


----------



## Solemony

Taylor Swift's signature pose to the paparazzi: "head turn with body walking straight ahead." Every time she does this, it's incredibly annoying. I'm sure if she's just trying to be natural or believing that it's something to be surprised about. Very fake and looking too stagey.


----------



## Sasha2012

As one of the most successful singers in the world, she can afford an elaborate wardrobe and probably has a huge collection of accessories.

But Taylor Swift knows what she likes and can't seem to get enough of her vintage-inspired, black Dolce & Gabbana handbag - which she has been pictured with the last few times she's stepped out this week.

For at least the third time this past week, the 24-year-old old country crooner was spotted out with her favourite structured handbag as she grabbed some coffee from Starbucks in New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-legs-printed-tunic-dress.html#ixzz37grMZOOE


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm guessing all these photo ops are because she's going to announce a new album. She drops them every two years around October/November. She looks cute. That dress looks good on her.


----------



## knics33

Her expressions and poses lol. I feel like she practices in the mirror a good hour before these pap runs. *SO*. *CONTRIVED*.


----------



## lovelly

love her dress!


----------



## autumngrace

knics33 said:


> Her expressions and poses lol. I feel like she practices in the mirror a good hour before these pap runs. *SO*. *CONTRIVED*.



I don't know what it is but she's had  a vacant almost robotic look lately.

I don't know maybe it's her way of  not giving the paps any emotion, but it looks so very weird.

However that outfit is adorable. She's got good taste in fashion.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Would love to know where she shops.


----------



## Echoes

I don't see anything special about that dress, if that's what it is.  Looks more like a shirt without pants.  Something LiLo would wear.

And the hair?  Nuh-Uh.

Then there's the whole deer-in-the-headlights glare.

Nope, definitely not one of her better days.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Solemony said:


> Taylor Swift's signature pose to the paparazzi: "head turn with body walking straight ahead." Every time she does this, it's incredibly annoying. I'm sure if she's just trying to be natural or believing that it's something to be surprised about. Very fake and looking too stagey.


You called it!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Somebody mentioned the odd way she holds her purse a ways back...it's all I can see now. 

I often think her clothes are cute and wonder the designer...I am 46...is she another one who styles herself?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her clothes are very simple and feminine. They also look like they'd be easy to wear - nothing falling open or grabbing you awkwardly in weird places *cough Kim cough*...


----------



## Solemony

I not sure where I've read it but I think she mentioned that she really liked Freepeople's clothing line. It's very much her style: chick, casual, easy to style, you can do a lot of mix and match, etc.


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> Somebody mentioned the odd way she holds her purse a ways back...it's all I can see now.



Yeah that was me, she holds it all limp like a mannequin. It shouldn't, but it bugs me to look at!


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the week, she went for a darker look in a printed tunic dress.

But on Friday, Taylor Swift kept it summer light in a lovely peach top and matching miniskirt which showcased her long pins.

The 24-year-old was ready to stylishly tackle the warm day as she teamed the ensemble with a pair of neutral heels and a tan leather handbag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-oh-sweet-outing-Big-Apple.html#ixzz37vQvBazx


----------



## slowlikehoney

Lounorada said:


> Yeah that was me, she holds it all limp like a mannequin. It shouldn't, but it bugs me to look at!




It's funny because I never noticed it before either and now it's all I see!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> Yeah that was me, she holds it all limp like a mannequin. It shouldn't, but it bugs me to look at!



Gee, thanks. 

She carries her self kinda oddly, all the way around.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that skirt and top set.


----------



## nycmom

The handbag carry is weird! 

What I am impressed with, and I realize this sounds strange, is the way she has her arm around the girl in the wheelchair, not just on the chair but actually touching the girls skin. I used to volunteer with kids with cancer and chronic illnesses and it was amazing to me how many celebs would visit for the photo ops but barely connect closely with the children, as if their conditions could possibly be contagious! I think this speaks volumes about her character, even though it's a small detail.

I'll also add while I understand why she might be annoying to some, as the mother of a preteen girl I am thrilled she's a possible role model offering a contrast to the likes of Miley, Justin, etc!


----------



## Chanel522

I agree w you.  She seems to bug a lot of ppl, but she dresses respectably and isn't out making a spectacle of herself like a lot of celebs.  I'd rather see staged photo ops keeping them relevant than acting all crazy and ridiculous.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/24...e-is-just-as-crushing-thrilling-as-true-love/

Taylor Swift graciously stops to take a photo with a fan while heading to a photo shoot on Thursday morning (July 24) in New York City.

The 24-year-old singer recently took to Instagram to give advice to a fan who asked about a guy she likes, who doesnt feel the same way.

Hannah. Eyes, eyes, eyes. Woah. You have the prettiest, widest, most child like eyes. (Composes herself) Okay. About this guy. I think we grow up thinking the only love that counts as true love is the kind that lasts forever or is fully realized, Taylor wrote (via HuffPo). When you have a broken heart, the first thing a stranger will ask is how long were you two together? As if your pain can be determined by how long you were with someone. Or if you were with them at all. I dont think thats how it works.

She continued, I think unrequited love is just as valid as any other kind. Its just as crushing and just as thrilling. No matter what happens in this situation, I want you to remember that what you are doing is selfless and beautiful and kind. You are loving someone purely because you love them, not because you think youll ever have your affections reciprocated. You are admiring something for its beauty, without needing to own it. Feel good about being the kind of person who loves selflessly. I think someday youll find someone who loves you in that exact same way.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Hey! She has a shoulder bag! She should use those, exclusively; it completely changes the whole way she carries herself. She looks so much more comfortable.

Love the outfit on her. Like how her hair is styled here, as well...not so youthful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Super cute!


----------



## slowlikehoney

twinkle.tink said:


> Hey! She has a shoulder bag! She should use those, exclusively; it completely changes the whole way she carries herself. She looks so much more comfortable.
> 
> Love the outfit on her. Like how her hair is styled here, as well...not so youthful.




The shoulder bag was the first thing I noticed too!! And you're so right it does change her whole demeanor. Makes her seem more genuine. Also I have to admit I am totally jealous of her long, fabulous limbs.


----------



## renza

I like her hair in the latest photos!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/06/taylor-swift-is-like-a-brother-brenton-thwaites-jokes/

Taylor Swift goes all professional for her daily trip to and from the gym in New York City on Wednesday morning (August 6).

The 24-year-old singers The Giver cast mates couldnt help but gush over her during a recent interview with EOnline.

We all jammed, star Brenton Thwaites said. We were all quite musical and we opened up through music. It was nice.

He added about all those romance rumors, Shes like a brother to me.


----------



## knics33

She has the worst posture to be as long-limbed and slim as she is. It makes her look stork like. 

Liking her shoes in the last set of pics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She does have terrible posture. I think a lot of tall girls never stand up straight.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Well, she has a shoulder bag, but it didn't work this time.

She just seems so awkward, overly concerned with her bag....it seems like it throws her off. Maybe she try going with out a purse or balance it on her head. Something.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm 5'9 and always try to be super aware of my posture bc you ladies are right, it looks so bad if you don't carry yourself well esp when you're tall.  I look like I swallowed a broom, but would rather look that way than hunched over!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/10...ay-in-a-crop-top-for-teen-choice-awards-2014/

Taylor Swift shows off her amazing figure in a crop top at the 2014 Teen Choice Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Sunday (August 10) in Los Angeles.

The 24-year-old entertainer, who stars in the upcoming The Giver, is nominated in the Female Singer, Female Country Artist, and Best Smile categories, as well as presenting at the big show tonight. We cant wait to see if Taylor wins any awards!

Make sure to tune in for the 2014 Teen Choice Awards, hosted by Tyler Posey and Sarah Hyland, TONIGHT at 8/7c on Fox!

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Novis top and skirt with Charlotte Olympia shoes.


----------



## AEGIS

twinkle.tink said:


> Hey! She has a shoulder bag! She should use those, exclusively; it completely changes the whole way she carries herself. She looks so much more comfortable.
> 
> Love the outfit on her. Like how her hair is styled here, as well...not so youthful.



She's also wearing clothing that doesn't look like a costume


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/10...ay-in-a-crop-top-for-teen-choice-awards-2014/
> 
> Taylor Swift shows off her amazing figure in a crop top at the 2014 Teen Choice Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Sunday (August 10) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 24-year-old entertainer, who stars in the upcoming The Giver, is nominated in the Female Singer, Female Country Artist, and Best Smile categories, as well as presenting at the big show tonight. We cant wait to see if Taylor wins any awards!
> 
> Make sure to tune in for the 2014 Teen Choice Awards, hosted by Tyler Posey and Sarah Hyland, TONIGHT at 8/7c on Fox!
> 
> FYI: Taylor is wearing a Novis top and skirt with Charlotte Olympia shoes.



That hair do looks like a mullet, not cute. I like her lip colour and shoes, but that outfit is a big no, I don't think she has the chest for those bra-tops, they make her look like she has tennis balls for implants.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her makeup. Nothing else.


----------



## knics33

Really like her makeup, but her hair is straight up biker chick in a dive bar.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/11/taylor-swift-wears-her-favorite-color-to-the-giver-nyc-premiere/

Taylor Swift goes for a dual-colored gown while stepping out for the premiere of her new film The Giver held at Ziegfeld Theater on Monday night (August 11) in New York City.

The 24-year-old singer donned a Monique Lhuillier dress, Casadei shoes, Brumani earrings, a Silva & Cie ring and band, and Sethi Couture band.

A new clip was recently released, which features Taylor playing the piano in a scene alongside her co-stars Jeff Bridges and Brenton Thwaites. Watch below!

The Giver hits theaters THIS FRIDAY, August 15!


----------



## CobaltBlu

There is something about her facial expressions that put me off. Like they are never real. I have seen her talk and she doesnt seem that way, but when she "poses" she seems like such a...poser. LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

Unlike most pop superstars, she's not afraid of making a fool of herself in the name of fun.

But Taylor Swift is equally as keen to indulge her glamorous side when needed.

The star turned heads as she stepped out in New York on Wednesday night in a stunning monochrome dress with leather panelling.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...makeover-Jimmy-Fallon-skit.html#ixzz3ANSjh7bW


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great in both of these outfits.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Ditch the hand bag and I especially like the black and white; it is similar to asymmetrical outfit Kylie Jenner wore not long ago.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

How is it possible for those shoes to look clunky!?


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> How is it possible for those shoes to look clunky!?


I reckon it's because in pictures it looks like Taylor walks like a giraffe, all clumsy.


----------



## Sasha2012

For such a young star Taylor Swift certainly favours old school chic.

The 24-year-old donned yet another retro frock on Thursday, which could easily have come straight from the 60s era, as she headed to a coffee shop in her New York neighbourhood.

And in signature Taylor fashion, the popstrel's mini dress showed off a sizable portion of her enviable tanned legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...revealing-perform-MTV-VMAs.html#ixzz3APMnwlX2


----------



## KatherineO

Sasha2012 said:


> For such a young star Taylor Swift certainly favours old school chic.
> 
> 
> 
> The 24-year-old donned yet another retro frock on Thursday, which could easily have come straight from the 60s era, as she headed to a coffee shop in her New York neighbourhood.
> 
> 
> 
> And in signature Taylor fashion, the popstrel's mini dress showed off a sizable portion of her enviable tanned legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...revealing-perform-MTV-VMAs.html#ixzz3APMnwlX2




She looked so gorgeous in the white dress & even on the show but during the day she looks like an old fuddy duddy. The girl is good looking & I wish she would dress more her age.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Her hair looks so bad


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that outfit.


----------



## troubadour

Taylor Swift is doing Yahoo Live Stream right now. Mostly, she talks about her upcoming album.

https://screen.yahoo.com/live/event/taylor-swift


----------



## Thingofbeauty

KatherineO said:


> She looked so gorgeous in the white dress & even on the show but during the day she looks like an old fuddy duddy. The girl is good looking & I wish she would dress more her age.


Anne of Green Gables game proper


----------



## YSoLovely

Lol. It's a bop.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nah, I'll pass. I may not care for T Swift but I have to give her and her team credit because she's an absolute beast when it comes to promo. Her eras are always flawlessly planned and promoted, hats off to her.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Tragic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG I love her


----------



## Solemony

Though, I'm not a big fan of her music but I think this is like the best one out of all the others XD.


----------



## AEGIS

that song is literally god awful 
drivel
drek
basura


----------



## renza

It's a dork anthem, and she's the queen of the dorks! I can't help loving that about her.


----------



## jun3machina

Its catchy....damn she's annoying! How old is she?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm not a fan of the song but she looks cute in the video.


----------



## Sasha2012

She usually prefers more tailored outfits, often cut in a vintage style.

So perhaps taking inspiration from her new single title, Taylor Swift decided to shake things up in a sexy shirt dress.

Spotted visiting her mother Andrea in Los Angeles on Thursday afternoon, the 24-year-old showed off her long legs in the sheer black ensemble, which she paired with dark sunglasses, black loafers and a large Prada handbag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-It-Off-hits-No-1-iTunes.html#ixzz3B8aePtDm


----------



## knics33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nah, I'll pass. I may not care for T Swift but I have to give her and her team credit because she's an absolute beast when it comes to promo. Her eras are always flawlessly planned and promoted, hats off to her.



Yeah I have to agree as well. Her team sure knows how to market somebody and make some money. No denying that.



mrsinsyder said:


> Tragic.







jun3machina said:


> Its catchy....damn she's annoying! How old is she?



Agreed on both points. She is just so incredibly awkward that the video was just hard to watch.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her hair like that.


----------



## tnguye78

I like this song. So corny.. 

I don't see why people are going in on her about this song being racist, though.


----------



## Chanel522

Bc that seems to be the hot topic right now.  For some reason a lot of ppl are making everything about race and I don't understand it.  I honestly don't mean to sound offensive or disrespectful, but some ppl need to toughen up and find something other to do than complain and look so far into everything.  It's just silly and only causes problems that aren't necessary.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/24...-to-display-super-long-legs-at-mtv-vmas-2014/

Taylor Swift puts her super long legs on display in a tiny romper on the red carpet at the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards held at The Forum on Sunday (August 24) in Inglewood, Calif.

The 24-year-old entertainer will be performing her new hit single Shake It Off in front of the packed crowd tonight! We cannot wait to see her on stage!

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Mary Katrantzou romper, Elie Saab shoes, Lorraine Schwartz jewels, and Ofira gold pave bands.

Make sure to tune in for the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards airing TONIGHT at 9/8c on MTV!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Strange look for her, but she worked it. Amazing legs, and I like her hair and makeup.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/24...-to-display-super-long-legs-at-mtv-vmas-2014/
> 
> Taylor Swift puts her super long legs on display in a tiny romper on the red carpet at the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards held at The Forum on Sunday (August 24) in Inglewood, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old entertainer will be performing her new hit single Shake It Off in front of the packed crowd tonight! We cannot wait to see her on stage!
> 
> FYI: Taylor is wearing a Mary Katrantzou romper, Elie Saab shoes, Lorraine Schwartz jewels, and Ofira gold pave bands.
> 
> Make sure to tune in for the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards airing TONIGHT at 9/8c on MTV!


Cameltoe or just unfortunate angle?


----------



## Sassys

Taylor swift trying to be sexy was the funniest thing I've seen all week. :lolots::lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/24...-to-display-super-long-legs-at-mtv-vmas-2014/
> 
> Taylor Swift puts her super long legs on display in a tiny romper on the red carpet at the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards held at The Forum on Sunday (August 24) in Inglewood, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old entertainer will be performing her new hit single Shake It Off in front of the packed crowd tonight! We cannot wait to see her on stage!
> 
> FYI: Taylor is wearing a Mary Katrantzou romper, Elie Saab shoes, Lorraine Schwartz jewels, and Ofira gold pave bands.
> 
> Make sure to tune in for the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards airing TONIGHT at 9/8c on MTV!



No. It's cute but not on her.


----------



## Echoes

What the heck are those things on her feet?  They look like something you'd put on a horse for a parade.


----------



## Chanel522

I like this look on her.  She can definitely pull it off IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her performance was super cute. I really liked the costumes.


----------



## Staci_W

Hate it


----------



## Stepforded

That new song is just awful.  What was Lorde prattling on about it being a 'new direction' for Taylor?  Hopefully she just sticks to what's worked for her in the past.


----------



## scarlet555

omg that performance - stop dancing and stop shaking, my eyes hurt!  whiney voice and stiff dancing.  Give this woman a guitar and chair!


----------



## AEGIS

Taylor Swift just proved that being tall and thin does not mean you can wear anything.


----------



## jun3machina

She's standing like a peeing horse


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Taylor swift trying to be sexy was the funniest thing I've seen all week. :lolots::lolots:



It was awkwardly hilarious :lolots:



AEGIS said:


> Taylor Swift just proved that being tall and thin does not mean you can wear anything.



Yep, it looks like she's wear a giant baby sleepsuit, doesn't help either that she's wearing hoofs for shoes.



jun3machina said:


> She's standing like a peeing horse


----------



## Stepforded

She strikes me as being a bit of a nerd ... when she was dancing to the 'Black Widow' performance, she just looked awkward ... obviously she needs a choreographer to tell her what to do.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

These vines showing Taylor getting down (well, kinda) will have me laughing all week.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

A peeing horse...


----------



## Compass Rose

....a peeing horse!  I had to picture that in my mind first.   And then I looked at the picture.  Yep.


----------



## knics33

Sassys said:


> Taylor swift trying to be sexy was the funniest thing I've seen all week. :lolots::lolots:



Lol agreed. She is just flat out hard to watch! When the camera cut to her dancing I literally felt uncomfortable lol. 

It will be interesting to see how she acts/what direction she goes when the numbers significantly start to drop with sales and the popularity fades. Heck if it ever happens... T. Swift's team is genius.


----------



## Sassys

knics33 said:


> Lol agreed. She is just flat out hard to watch! When the camera cut to her dancing I literally felt uncomfortable lol.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how she acts/what direction she goes when the numbers significantly start to drop with sales and the popularity fades. Heck if it ever happens... T. Swift's team is genius.



Some women just can't do sexy. No matter what you dress them in or how you do their hair/make-up it just does not translate. Where as some women can be sexy in a burlap bag. Same thing with style. It's all in the attitude and has nothing to do with how much you spend. You can put a woman in the cheapest $2 clothes and some women can make it look like they spent thousands on her outfit, while others look like they spent $2.


----------



## knasarae

AEGIS said:


> Taylor Swift just proved that being tall and thin does not mean you can wear anything.



Agreed.  She definitely had a camel toe and the back-view was even worse as her non-existent butt hung out slightly.  I didn't like her red carpet look at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Taylor is so awkward and not in a good way. I love a lovable, funny awkward but she's annoyingly awkward. Every time I see her 'dance' I get secondhand embarrassment. I just don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/03/taylor-swift-loves-her-monogrammed-pillows-in-london/

Taylor Swift shows off her long legs in a little black dress while hopping out of a car on Wednesday (September 3) in London, England.

It is unclear what the 24-year-old singer is in town for, but we cant wait to find out!

As it turns out, you dont know how much you love monogrammed pillows until London provides you with monogrammed pillows, she captioned a cute Instagram photo.

In case you missed the exciting news, Taylor is reportedly set to join The Voice this season!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great.


----------



## knics33

Love her bag. Otherwise, awkward as usual. That dress is completely wearing her IMO.


----------



## renza

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/03/taylor-swift-loves-her-monogrammed-pillows-in-london/
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift shows off her long legs in a little black dress while hopping out of a car on Wednesday (September 3) in London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear what the 24-year-old singer is in town for, but we cant wait to find out!
> 
> 
> 
> As it turns out, you dont know how much you love monogrammed pillows until London provides you with monogrammed pillows, she captioned a cute Instagram photo.
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the exciting news, Taylor is reportedly set to join The Voice this season!




Is she really joining The Voice (I assume as a judge?) I like her but umm TS judging a singing competition? &#128563;

And just no to that dress.


----------



## Staci_W

tnguye78 said:


> I like this song. So corny..
> 
> I don't see why people are going in on her about this song being racist, though.



My daughter told me it's the video that is considered racist. Apparently, she is carrying a boom box and she twerks. I think it's racist to say that only one race can do a certain dance (twerk). But then again that's not a dance I would personally want to claim.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She has a great figure.  Those legs!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

#TeamTaylor

Yeah, I'm mature.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a penchant for skimpy outfits which show off her long toned legs. 

And Taylor Swift showcased her slim pins and washboard abs in two flattering ensembles on a New York City photo shoot on Sunday.

Taylor was first seen in a black floral two-piece, which featured extremely high-waisted shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flashes-midriff-photoshoot.html#ixzz3DLkfiEqn


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit's super cute on her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Don't try playing nonchalant about the paparazzi of you always know where they are and are posing for them!


----------



## Lounorada

That shapeless hair do is not cute, it looks like a toupée. The dull colour doesn't help either


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> Don't try playing nonchalant about the paparazzi of you always know where they are and are posing for them!


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> That shapeless hair do is not cute, it looks like a toupée. The dull colour doesn't help either



This! It looks like a cheap wig. No bueno.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/15...e-major-days-of-cardio-shooting-shake-it-off/

Taylor Swift heads out of her apartment for a day out on Monday afternoon (September 15) in the Tribeca neighborhood of New York City.

The 24-year-old pop singer was spotted in her favorite look of a matching crop top a skirt combo.

Recently, Taylor gave us another sneak peek at what it was like behind-the-scenes of her &#8220;Shake It Off&#8221; music video.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks good. Swifty gets under my skin every now and then but that damn song is an earworm - I find myself humming it every now and then.


----------



## Jayne1

The Kardasians aren't the only ones who get dressed just to walk down the street and be photographed in 'candids'but the Ks have no talent and she does, so I think it's completely  unnecessary for her.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I think it's completely unnecessary for her.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/15...e-major-days-of-cardio-shooting-shake-it-off/
> 
> Taylor Swift heads out of her apartment for a day out on Monday afternoon (September 15) in the Tribeca neighborhood of New York City.
> 
> The 24-year-old pop singer was spotted in her favorite look of a matching crop top a skirt combo.
> 
> Recently, Taylor gave us another sneak peek at what it was like behind-the-scenes of her Shake It Off music video.




Are those heels too high for her or does she just have bad posture?


----------



## Echoes

Girly's got some Gams.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hand over the pink shoes missy


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks like a Karlie Kloss clone....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I get the feeling you've made her day with that observation


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> The Kardasians aren't the only ones who get dressed just to walk down the street and be photographed in 'candids'but the Ks have no talent and she does, so I think it's completely  unnecessary for her.



ITA, but in Taylor's case I think she feeds off the attention and literally *needs* it.  Maybe she's even addicted to it. My guess is some people at that level of fame are hollow inside since they haven't been able to mature and develop self-esteem in a "normal" way. They need public attention to make up for it. I don't know Taylor and I'm not a psychologist, but I do enjoy occasional speculating.


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> ITA, but in Taylor's case I think she feeds off the attention and literally *needs* it.  Maybe she's even addicted to it. My guess is some people at that level of fame are hollow inside since they haven't been able to mature and develop self-esteem in a "normal" way. They need public attention to make up for it. I don't know Taylor and I'm not a psychologist, but I do enjoy occasional speculating.


Good point!


----------



## grazia

KristyDarling said:


> ITA, but in Taylor's case I think she feeds off the attention and literally *needs* it.  Maybe she's even addicted to it. My guess is some people at that level of fame are hollow inside since they haven't been able to mature and develop self-esteem in a "normal" way. They need public attention to make up for it. I don't know Taylor and I'm not a psychologist, but I do enjoy occasional speculating.



Also speculating here but maybe she's on her way somewhere??


----------



## sdkitty

Echoes said:


> Girly's got some Gams.


yes, she has a great figure for clothes.......not particularly sexy but great legs


----------



## renza

KristyDarling said:


> ITA, but in Taylor's case I think she feeds off the attention and literally *needs* it.  Maybe she's even addicted to it. My guess is some people at that level of fame are hollow inside since they haven't been able to mature and develop self-esteem in a "normal" way. They need public attention to make up for it. I don't know Taylor and I'm not a psychologist, but I do enjoy occasional speculating.


But for the few months at a time when she isn't promoting a new album or touring, you barely see paparazzi shots of her at all, which makes me think that she mostly does it for her career. Of course, she got used to being famous as a teenager so she may crave more attention than regular people, but I don't get a desperate vibe from her, mostly awkward really.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a famous cat lover, with pets Olivia and Meredith happily residing in her multi million dollar New York loft apartment. 

And it seems where Taylor Swift goes, her kittens follow. 

The 24-year-old singer took one of her adorable bundles of fur out with her in Manhattan on Tuesday, clutching it under one arm as she left her building.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cat-Olivia-New-York-stroll.html#ixzz3DX2Fl4nM


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That looks neither practical nor comfortable


----------



## Chanel522

OMG I love her cat &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> That shapeless hair do is not cute, it looks like a toupée. The dull colour doesn't help either



I was just thinking that. I miss her hair when she first came onto the scene. Her natural long curly blond hair.


----------



## ChanelMommy

No. No to the last outfit.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She is a famous cat lover, with pets Olivia and Meredith happily residing in her multi million dollar New York loft apartment.
> 
> And it seems where Taylor Swift goes, her kittens follow.
> 
> The 24-year-old singer took one of her adorable bundles of fur out with her in Manhattan on Tuesday, clutching it under one arm as she left her building.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cat-Olivia-New-York-stroll.html#ixzz3DX2Fl4nM


the cat is beautiful and I can appreciate that it seems to be very calm.  but taking a cat out like that w/o a carrier is a risk I wouldn't take.  If something spooks the cat, it could jump down and be gone forever.
I hope some young girls don't see this and think it's a good idea.


----------



## AshTx.1

Ick. Her new hair does not look good. I miss the long curly style too.


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> the cat is beautiful and I can appreciate that it seems to be very calm.  but taking a cat out like that w/o a carrier is a risk I wouldn't take.  If something spooks the cat, it could jump down and be gone forever.
> I hope some young girls don't see this and think it's a good idea.



Totally agree. There is no way I could take my cat out like that, especially in the middle of a busy city. Panic would set in, for me and the cat! She should have her in a carrier.


----------



## knics33

Lol she loves her photo shoots with the paps. Her style is just a big no for me. She tries SO hard with it and it just never works on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

She topped People's magazine's best dressed list on Wednesday.

And Taylor Swift proved she is more than worthy of the title as she stepped out in yet another stylish ensemble that same day.

The 24-year-old showed off her slender frame in a white lace dress as she grabbed lunch with best girlfriend Karlie Kloss in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Karlie-Kloss-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3DdjJsWH3


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Single
White
Female...

Run Karlie, run!


----------



## Chanel522

Taylor is so cute and she and Karlie both look like models.  Taylor actually outshines Karlie in the last pic.  She's a pretty girl, I just don't like her current hairstyle.  

It's nice to see TS hanging out w a normal famous person who isn't constantly trying to seek attention like Selena was/is.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has achieved musical greatness in her own right.

And on Friday, Taylor Swift announced that she will impart her wisdom by becoming a 'key advisor' on NBC's competitive singing series The Voice.

The 24-year-old followed up her Twitter announcement by heading out to another of her 1989 Secret Sessions events, this time in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-gets-glamorous-New-York.html#ixzz3FDvk3l4a


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the casual outfit.


----------



## coconutsboston

She really needs to give up the ghost on that winged eyeliner.


----------



## MCF

sdkitty said:


> the cat is beautiful and I can appreciate that it seems to be very calm.  but taking a cat out like that w/o a carrier is a risk I wouldn't take.  If something spooks the cat, it could jump down and be gone forever.
> I hope some young girls don't see this and think it's a good idea.



I agree.  The risk of losing my cat or my cat getting hurt would be too much for me.  I feel the same way about people taking their dogs out without leashes.  No matter how well behaved your dog is ANYTHING can happen.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

.


> *Can Taylor Swift's '1989' Save the Ailing Music Industry?*
> 
> *With album sales down 14 percent this year, industry retailers hope the country-pop superstar will reverse a downward trend*
> 
> By Steve Knopper |                                                 October 21, 2014
> 
> In addition to being 2014's probable best-selling album, Taylor Swift's _1989_,  out next Tuesday, could be crucial to salvaging the record industry's  holiday shopping season in a terrible sales year. Week after week, the  biggest music stars have put out what appeared to be blockbuster albums,  selling up to a few hundred thousand copies in the first week, then  quickly dropping out of the Top 10. Album sales have been down 14  percent all year, and single sales have dropped 13 percent, according to  Nielsen Soundscan.
> "She will be the big fish," says Ish Cuebas, vice  president of music merchandising for national record chain Trans World  Entertainment. "The overall release schedule this year has been weak  compared to last year. The big title last year for the fourth quarter  was Eminem &#8212; Taylor will more than make up for Eminem."
> In October, Jason Aldean, Blake Shelton, Lady Antebellum and Florida Georgia Line were  supposed to lead a country stampede into kicking off the crucial fourth  quarter &#8212; but all have sold fewer copies than expected. "One of the  things that the industry was counting on was country," says a source at a  major record label. "The early returns are definitely a little  disappointing. It does put more pressure on Taylor."
> One of the key reasons for the sales drop is the  industry's shift from selling CDs and downloads to streaming and  subscription services such as Spotify and YouTube. Streaming jumped 42  percent by mid-2014, according to Nielsen Soundscan. But album sales  still bring in more money than streaming, and it's unclear whether  YouTube ad revenue and $10-a-month subscriptions to services such as  Spotify, Beats Music and Rhapsody will make up for the sales drops. "The  industry is going to go through a rocky couple of years as it makes  that transition," says a source at another major record label.
> That makes _1989_ &#8212; as well as other likely fourth-quarter hits, including new albums by Foo Fighters, Nicki Minaj and Garth Brooks &#8212;  a potential lifeline. Retail sources expect sales from 600,000 to  750,000. "How important is it that it's going to be a hit that's going  to likely last for a while? It's important!" says Carl Mello, a senior  buyer for New England record chain Newbury Comics. "It's better than  having a fanbase record, like an Eric Clapton,  that'll sell for the first two weeks, then disappear. There are very  few records sitting around the Top 10 for months. Taylor Swift is  certainly one that could."
> Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...-ailing-music-industry-20141021#ixzz3Gp7kpKLU
> Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She might^ - considering 8 seconds of white noise accidentally released as a new single by her went to the top of the charts...lol


----------



## renza

^And considering that her last album sold over 1 million copies in the first week when that just doesn't happen anymore. I think she is the one musician who doesn't need to worry about album sales.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm really curious to see how well her album sells. I'm sure it will be a smash, but I wonder if it will break the 1.2 million Red sold in the first week. That'll be impressive.


----------



## AEGIS

Chanel522 said:


> Taylor is so cute and she and Karlie both look like models.  Taylor actually outshines Karlie in the last pic.  She's a pretty girl, I just don't like her current hairstyle.
> 
> It's nice to see TS hanging out w a normal famous person who isn't constantly trying to seek attention like Selena was/is.



well Taylor is wearing makeup and Karlie isn't.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/21/taylor-swift-has-security-due-to-countless-death-threats/

Taylor Swift shows off her long legs in shorts and knee-high socks while touching down at LAX Airport on Tuesday (October 21) in Los Angeles.

The 24-year-old singer is in town to perform at the We Can Survive concert on Friday (October 24) at the Hollywood Bowl.

Taylor recently opened up about why she has security with her at all times.

Because just the sheer number of men we have in a file who have showed up at my house, showed up at my moms house, threatened to either kill me, kidnap me, or marry me. This is the strange and sad part of my life that I try not to think about. I try to be lighthearted about it, because I dont ever want to be scared. I dont want to be walking down the street scared. And when I have security, I dont have to be scared, Taylor shared to Esquire.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Good grief.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...O.M.G.  Eyelashes on her boobs.. ? And those socks?  That's gold. Heidi tries to go high-fashion.


----------



## slowlikehoney

If she'd worn that top with just jeans and flats or sneakers it would have been cute.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks really attention seeking in that outfit (nothing new there), parading through an airport. And did she get new teeth because they look way too big for her mouth? Wth?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If that had just been a plain white shirt I'd love this outfit.


----------



## knics33

Gahh that limp hand, purse pose drives me nuts. And no to the last outfit - even more so than usual.


----------



## Echoes

Lounorada said:


> And did she get new teeth because they look way too big for her mouth? Wth?



Somebody on here once mentioned 'chipmunk' and now, that's all I see.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I've always been impressed that she's resisted the urge to go blonder and blonder, but I'm really starting to hate her current hair color.


----------



## Lounorada

Echoes said:


> Somebody on here once mentioned 'chipmunk' and now, that's all I see.




They are huge and look hideous! Why so many celebs feel the need to get veneers far too big for their mouth, I do not know.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ok, that's a hideous outfit... But it's unfortunate that she's being stalked


----------



## bagsforme

Does she still have her other cat Meredith?  The only one I hear her talk about anymore is Olivia.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bagsforme said:


> Does she still have her other cat Meredith?  The only one I hear her talk about anymore is Olivia.




I think she has like four cats.


----------



## CobaltBlu

.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Album's projected to sell over a million copies this week. 
600,000 in 24 hours. Impressive.


----------



## rogersa

I LOVE Taylor swift- all her previous  albums have been amazing (I'm in my early 20's..ish) but I can't even listen to her new one. It doesn't have any of her original sound in it and I hate that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Go Taylor.

I am not here for her music but I love how she handles business.


----------



## labelwhore04

knics33 said:


> ]Gahh that limp hand, purse pose drives me nuts. [/B]And no to the last outfit - even more so than usual.



LOL, ever since you(or someone else) mentioned this a while back in this thread it's all i notice when i look at her. And you're right for some reason it's really irksome. Most people have their wrist facing up when carrying a bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> Single
> White
> Female...
> 
> Run Karlie, run!



Hahaha! I love that movie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

> *Taylor Swift Silences &#8220;Welcome to New York&#8221; Critics, Donates to Public Schools*
> 
> Daniel D&#8217;Addario
> 
> *She may not be a native New Yorker, but Swift's already giving back to her adopted city*
> 
> &#8220;Welcome to New York,&#8221; the first track on Taylor Swift&#8217;s new album _1989_,  has gotten some blowback from those who&#8217;ve lived in New York for  longer, and under less luxurious circumstances, than Swift herself (who  bought an apartment in Manhattan earlier this year). The _Village Voice _described  the city of Swift&#8217;s song as &#8220;generic, flat, and lifeless a New York as  has ever existed in pop culture,&#8221; saying the song could as easily be  titled &#8220;Welcome to Des Moines.&#8221; That the tourism department of New York  City named Swift a &#8220;global welcome ambassador&#8221; this week only added to the mockery: Who was Swift to be singing about a city in which she&#8217;d just arrived?
> But those who thought Swift would be silenced forgot how good she is at shaking things off. Swift announced, in an appearance on _The View _today,  that she would be donating all of the proceeds from sales of &#8220;Welcome  to New York&#8221; to the city&#8217;s public schools. It&#8217;s both generous and a  canny P.R. move, immediately obviating the first significant criticism  she&#8217;s faced in the _1989 _roll-out.Taylor JUST ANNOUNCED that she's donating ALL of her proceeds from #WelcomeToNewYork to New York City Public Schools!!! #TaylorOnTheView
> &#8212; Taylor Nation (@taylornation13) October 29, 2014​This will likely do nothing to assuage the critics of Swift&#8217;s  aesthetics or the role she&#8217;s taken on as a spokesperson for city  tourism. (The haters, as they say, gonna hate.) But it&#8217;s a declaration  of her citizenship that would seem to solve the conundrum of how Swift  has the gall to sing about New York. She may not know the ins and outs  of ordering sandwiches at bodegas and may not have a MetroCard, but  Swift has committed what is likely to be a _huge_ amount of money  to bettering the lives of those who have lived for years in her adopted  city; for all Swift can be critiqued as making New York seem dull and  safe to outsiders and potential tourists, she&#8217;s also set to do more than  most of her critics in changing life in the city.
> Swift&#8217;s long taken inspiration from her life in writing her songs.  She&#8217;s now putting her lyrics to work in her day-to-day life as, yes, a  New Yorker.


http://time.com/3546081/taylor-swift-welcome-to-new-york-public-schools/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

rogersa said:


> I LOVE Taylor swift- all her previous  albums have been amazing (I'm in my early 20's..ish) but I can't even listen to her new one. It doesn't have any of her original sound in it and I hate that.



I would give it another chance. Her sound has definitely evolved, but it's still quintessentially Taylor IMO.


----------



## rogersa

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I would give it another chance. Her sound has definitely evolved, but it's still quintessentially Taylor IMO.




I'll give the album a good listen through and see how I feel. I listened to the previews on iTunes before buying it and from that didn't like it much because it's so different!


----------



## renza

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I would give it another chance. Her sound has definitely evolved, but it's still quintessentially Taylor IMO.


Yep, I agree. It sounds very different and less personal but there are still a lot of her standard melodies and chord progressions, and occasional very good turns of phrase. I don't think it will have the lasting power of her older albums, at least for me, but I have been listening to it non-stop for the past few days. And I am not in her target demographic, and in fact don't tell anyone in real life that I listen to her music. My musician friends would die. 



rogersa said:


> I'll give the album a good listen through and see how I feel. I listened to the previews on iTunes before buying it and from that didn't like it much because it's so different!


If you are a fan of hers and if you like pop music generally, I would just buy the album.  I don't think the song samples really give a full picture of what it sounds like. It is very catchy and enjoyable still. And even though some of the songs sound a bit derivative of other pop singers (Lorde, Rihanna, and even Justin Timberlake come to mind), she manages to make it her sound still.



BagOuttaHell said:


> Go Taylor.
> 
> I am not here for her music but *I love how she handles business*.


This is actually why I started listening to her! I was curious after reading a great New Yorker article on her a few years ago, in which they talked about her work ethic, dedication to her fans, etc. I was impressed and then my inner teenager fell in love with her music.


----------



## mundodabolsa

labelwhore04 said:


> LOL, ever since you(or someone else) mentioned this a while back in this thread it's all i notice when i look at her. And you're right for some reason it's really irksome.



Same for me! After it was pointed out in this thread it's all I can see in her pictures. And it bugs the hell out of me!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

rogersa said:


> I'll give the album a good listen through and see how I feel. I listened to the previews on iTunes before buying it and from that didn't like it much because it's so different!





renza said:


> Yep, I agree. It sounds very different and less personal but there are still a lot of her standard melodies and chord progressions, and occasional very good turns of phrase. I don't think it will have the lasting power of her older albums, at least for me, but I have been listening to it non-stop for the past few days. And I am not in her target demographic, and in fact don't tell anyone in real life that I listen to her music. My musician friends would die.
> 
> 
> If you are a fan of hers and if you like pop music generally, I would just buy the album.  I don't think the song samples really give a full picture of what it sounds like. It is very catchy and enjoyable still. And even though some of the songs sound a bit derivative of other pop singers (Lorde, Rihanna, and even Justin Timberlake come to mind), she manages to make it her sound still.



I think thematically it's very similar to her other albums. She has a lot of emotions/images/metaphors she evokes that are a common link through all her albums. The music and the vocals have more variety and flair though. Less of her just singing and strumming her guitar, much more of a production. And I agree it's less personal. I didn't pick up on Rihanna or Justin Timberlake (probably because I don't care for their music and therefore don't listen to them), but I picked up the Lorde vibe on a couple songs and also a melancholy Lana Del Ray vibe on Wildest Dreams.


----------



## rogersa

I'll probably end up getting it today- I heard a bit of her song (maybe called we never go out of style or something?) and I liked that a lot. So maybe she's still in there!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Style. I like that one a lot.


----------



## forgotmyusernam

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She might^ - considering 8 seconds of white noise accidentally released as a new single by her went to the top of the charts...lol



I read this was a hint for her next single which is called Blank Space. It's my favorite song on the album, next to Style.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/30/taylor-swift-life-can-be-romantic-without-having-a-romance/

*Taylor Swift: Life Can Be Romantic Without Having a Romance*

Taylor Swift sparkles in the snow on the December 2014 cover of British Cosmopolitan, on newsstands and Apple Newsstand November 4.

Heres what the 24-year-old singer/songwriter told the mag during the shoot, which is being used across 23 international editions of Cosmopolitan:

On feminism: My girlfriends and I talk a lot about feminism and the inequality between the way men and women are talked about. The kind of things we say are, Why is it mischievous, fun and sexy if a guy has a string of lovers that hes cast aside; loved and left? Yet if a woman dates three or four people in an eight-year period she is a serial dater and it gives some 12-year-old the idea to call her a slut on the internet? Its not the same for boys, it just isnt and thats a fact.

On dating: People will say, let me set you up with someone, and Im just sitting there saying, Thats not what Im doing. Im not lonely; Im not looking. They just dont get it. Ive learned that just because someone is cute and wants to date you, thats not a reason to sacrifice your independence and allow everyone to say whatever they want about you. Im not doing that anymore.

On being happy without love: Itd take someone really special for me to undergo the circumstances I have to go through to experience a date. I dont know how I would ever have another person in my world trying to have a relationship with me, or a family. The best answer I can come up with now is go at it alone. Life can be romantic without having a romance. Im very attracted to how happy I am now.


----------



## Chanel522

Love these pics of her!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab. She's really come into her own. She seems a lot more confident and outspoken. Good for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/30...tter-lurker-posts-pics-of-her-fans-after-gma/

Taylor Swift shows off her long legs after leaving a photo studio in New York City on Thursday afternoon (October 30).

Thank you Good Morning America, thank you to everyone who filled Times Square, thank you New York. #TS1989, the 24-year-old singer posted after her performance on Good Morning America earlier in the day.

Later on, Taylor showed off a ton of pics of her fans with her new album on Twitter.

Ive spent my whole life trying to put it into words. #TS1989 #taylurking, she wrote, adding, And for once, you let go. Of your fears and your ghosts.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I want those black ankle boots.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/29...e-to-new-york-proceeds-to-nyc-public-schools/

*Taylor Swift Will Donate 'Welcome to New York' Proceeds to NYC Public Schools*

Taylor Swift makes an appearance on The View on Wednesday morning (October 29) in New York City.

The 24-year-old singer made a special announcement about her song Welcome to New York, which is featured on her brand new album 1989.

I love it here, Taylor said about living in the Big Apple. I love it so much  I dont think I told anybody this before, but the fans were wonderful enough to make it No. 1 on iTunes. Its selling really well  which is good, because Im donating all of my proceeds to New York City public schools.


----------



## knics33

Her hair in the last set of pics is giving mullet vibes...

The team behind this girl are geniuses.


----------



## AEGIS

Is she homely?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She doesn't look that tall on her own so these pics are surprising, especially seeing how tiny she is.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She just tweeted that 1989 sold 1.287 million copies in the first week.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did it break a record? I love that she has moved away from the typical country style.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Did it break a record? I love that she has moved away from the typical country style.





> *Taylor Swift: 1989 Album Sales Top 1.2 Million in First Week*
> 
> November 4, 2014 | 08:40PM PT  					 					 													 								 																		 										* Christopher Morris *
> 
> Music Reporter
> 
> 
> Taylor Swifts  new album 1989 reaped history-making first-week sales of 1.287  million, according to a bulletin released by Nielsen SoundScan on  Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> The 24-year-old country vocalists first full-fledged pop album,  released Oct. 27 by Big Machine Records, racked up the biggest sales  week for an album since rapper Eminems The Eminem Show shifted 1.322  million in the summer of 2002.
> 
> 
> *Swift became the only artist in history to have three separate albums  sell more than a 1 million units in single week. *Her Red sold 1.208  million in 2012, while Speak Now moved 1.047 million in 2010.
> 
> 
> Swifts sales are good news for a beleaguered music industry, as  1989 is the only 2014 album release to sell more than 1 million copies  so far this year.
> 
> 
> SoundScan will release comprehensive sales figures for the week ending Nov. 2 on Wednesday.


http://variety.com/2014/music/news/...les-top-1-2-million-in-first-week-1201348152/


----------



## AEGIS

I thought Britney held that record?


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> I thought Britney held that record?



Britney still has the record for highest first week sales by a female (1.3 million), but Taylor is the only one who has three albums that sold 1M+ in one week.

Amazing accomplishment.


----------



## Echoes

^^  And yet, I've never heard even a single one of her songs.

Another reward I get from not listening to the radio.


----------



## Tivo

I have to wonder how often artists spend their own money buying their records in bulk to inflate the numbers? It's not like that's beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## Kseniula

Tivo said:


> I have to wonder how often artists spend their own money buying their records in bulk to inflate the numbers? It's not like that's beyond the realm of possibility.




I think it might be happening more often that we can imagine!


----------



## YSoLovely

They are in the business to make money and Billboard doesn't count "bulk-sales" anyway.


----------



## glistenpearls

Awww that grey/black dress is gorgeous!! I just wish she stop slouching once in a while


----------



## ByeKitty

She's so pretty but her hair looks like a mess in the latest pictures...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

> *                     Looks Like Taylor Swift&#8217;s 1989  Won&#8217;t Stop Breaking Records Anytime Soon                  *
> 
> _Billboard_ is now reporting that her second week figures might shoot as high as 400,000 copies sold&#8212;which would _still_  be the highest selling album this year if it wasn&#8217;t for her own 1.2  million debut. Yup, you read that right, her second week sales figures  are still higher than any of her competition.


http://www.mtv.com/news/1991696/taylor-swift-1989-second-week-sales/


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She can be annoying and over exposed but I can't hate her. She leaves her fans that have been bullied sweet messages on instagram and 1989 is actually really good. I hope Blank space and Bad blood are singles.


----------



## noitsyou

That audience on the View is cringeworthy. The only thing missing was some finger snapping.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I have to wonder how often artists spend their own money buying their records in bulk to inflate the numbers? It's not like that's beyond the realm of possibility.


Not usually done by the artists but by the record label only if they worth the investment for them to do such. Like if purchasing 50k copies will push someone to platinum. The cash from the label to make that purchase means that they're taking it from the artist to recoup that money.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for being a bit of a chameleon when it comes to both her sense of fashion and songwriting sensibilities.

And on Monday Taylor Swift paraded around New York City in yet another persona - that of a tasteful hipster.

The 24-year-old made sure to show off her incredibly long legs in maroon stockings and a mustard coloured mini-dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-Space-boyfriend-revealed.html#ixzz3IjKmtjNT


----------



## renza

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for being a bit of a chameleon when it comes to both her sense of fashion and songwriting sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Monday Taylor Swift paraded around New York City in yet another persona - that of a tasteful hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> The 24-year-old made sure to show off her incredibly long legs in maroon stockings and a mustard coloured mini-dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-Space-boyfriend-revealed.html#ixzz3IjKmtjNT



It seems that daily mail doesn't understand what a hipster is because I certainly wouldn't describe that outfit like that. &#128516;


----------



## noitsyou

I'm not surprised. The Dailymail is a terrible tabloid with terrible writers.


----------



## kcf68

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for being a bit of a chameleon when it comes to both her sense of fashion and songwriting sensibilities.
> 
> And on Monday Taylor Swift paraded around New York City in yet another persona - that of a tasteful hipster.
> 
> The 24-year-old made sure to show off her incredibly long legs in maroon stockings and a mustard coloured mini-dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-Space-boyfriend-revealed.html#ixzz3IjKmtjNT


Young old bag lady style!


----------



## knics33

renza said:


> It seems that daily mail doesn't understand what a hipster is because I certainly wouldn't describe that outfit like that. &#128516;



Lol agreed. I would describe Taylor Swift's style as awkward, vintage, try hard.


----------



## Nathalya

Yes. Try hard-vintage. Also the hand and purse can now never be unseen. Thank you for whoever pointed it out


----------



## knics33

Nathalya said:


> Yes. Try hard-vintage. Also the hand and purse can now never be unseen. *Thank you for whoever pointed it out*



 *raises hand*


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Opens Up on Twitter, Being Single, & Pop in 'Wonderland' *






*Taylor Swift* shows off her beautiful blue eyes on the cover of *Wonderland* magazines November/December 2014 issue, out on newsstands on Thursday (November 13)!
 Heres what the 24-year-old singer had to share with the mag:
*On Twitters dark underbelly*: Twitters dark  underbelly is that it gives people a veil of anonymity: they can have a  terrible day at work, feel awful about themselves, come home and get  drunk and go call someone ugly on Instagram. If people dont have anyone  to talk to about [their problems], they go online and just say wicked,  gross, cruel mean-spirited things about people. I wrote Shake It Off  for my own situation, but also for the situation that everyone finds  themselves in now. Its not a celebrity issue, its a people issue.  
*On being single*: Ive been with myself for so long  now, I like it. Im not willing to give up that independence for anyone.  Basically, theres the tiniest, tiniest, tiniest chance you might find  someone you can have a real and long-lasting relationship with. In my  teenage years, I was enamoured by the idea of romance because I thought  it was going to be this happily ever after situation.
*On going Pop for fifth studio album, 1989*:  This was sort of the final phase of the sonic evolution I feel Ive been  on for the last couple of years. Ive been experimenting with pop  sensibilities and then on my last record, I got attached to it. Thats  the wonderful thing about trying as many different ways of writing music  as possible  discoveries.
 For more on *Taylor*, visit Wonderlandmagazine.com!


----------



## Nathalya

knics33 said:


> *raises hand*


----------



## Nathalya

I like the second black and white photo.


----------



## Mimi2000

At first look of that cover, I thought swanky posted on the wrong thread but as I scanned down to the other photos, I realized it is Taylor. She looks good with thicker brows.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, and bronzer


----------



## renza

I think the styling and makeup for that shoot is horrendous. I guess to each their own! &#128521;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks more model material here than Kendall, forgive me for crossing threads.


----------



## Lounorada

The mullet-like hair do is a hell no in that editorial, but I agree about the thicker brows and bronzer, her face looks great, very striking. That look suits her.


----------



## HavPlenty

Those last photos reminds me of a young Alicia Keys for some reason.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

HavPlenty said:


> Those last photos reminds me of a young Alicia Keys for some reason.


I see it in the covershot!


----------



## Lounorada

HavPlenty said:


> Those last photos reminds me of a young Alicia Keys for some reason.



I see that too, they have similar shape face and especially around the mouth.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that shoot.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the cover and the other shots. It's a good look for her.


----------



## Chanel522

Great pics...very striking in these!


----------



## knasarae

I must say I like it too.  Nice change compared to how I usually see her.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I love the transformation of hers since the beginning of career up to now. She's changed so much, in a positive way definitely. Love this style, make up so much more than before.

The new song, Blank Space, is really good... I have never listened to her, but I think I'll definitely give a shot to 1989.


----------



## Jesssh

I like this face a lot more than the other. She always reminded me of a cat. This is much better, even though it is less unique.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the bold brows on her.

I just watched the video for Blank Space and she looks pretty but also super psychotic.


----------



## knics33

HavPlenty said:


> Those last photos reminds me of a young Alicia Keys for some reason.


 
Huh, she does! Interesting. But Alicia Keys isn't awkward as h*ll. 




californiaCRUSH said:


> I like the bold brows on her.
> 
> I just watched the video for Blank Space and *she looks pretty but also super psychotic*.



 This made me chuckle. 

While she does look better with some bronzer and darker brow,  she looks odd to me in teh last set of pics. And the mullet is tragic.


----------



## Sasha2012

Diplo recently took to social media to body-shame Taylor Swift, but the Shake It Off star sure knows how to practise what she preaches. 

The 24-year-old brushed aside the drama and looked the epitome of confidence while shopping in New York's Soho neighbourhood on Friday.

The hitmaker was seen smiling while showing off her lean physique in an autumn-chic ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cruel-attempt-body-shaming.html#ixzz3J6woE4HQ


----------



## dr.pepper

That Time pic is terrible!

Street style is improving IMHO.


----------



## Tivo

I finally heard that new single and I love it.


----------



## Chanel522

Cute outfit, but I think it's how much bang she has swept over that's ruining the hairstyle for me.


----------



## Lounorada

The TIME cover is... diabolical  That is one terrible photo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks really cute in that outfit. I agree the Time cover isn't great.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/23...na-gomez-lorde-at-american-music-awards-2014/

Taylor Swift is all smiles in the audience at the 2014 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 23) in Los Angeles.

The 24-year-old pop singer was joined in her seating area by her closest friends Karlie Kloss, Lorde, and Selena Gomez.

In case you missed it, Taylor was honored with first ever Dick Clark Award and was presented it by legend Diana Ross.

Plus, Selena and Lorde both did raw performances of their latest songs.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Michael Kors gown, Jimmy Choo shoes, Chimento earrings, and Casa Reale and Le Vian rings.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks great!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Loved her performance and the performance outfit.


----------



## ByeKitty

Was she always this skinny?


----------



## Chanel522

Her legs actually look really muscular and toned to me. I think she's filled out as she's gotten older and looks awesome!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She's always been very slim. It looks natural to me and she looks healthy.


----------



## sdkitty

She is everywhere
But I guess it's working for her


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought she'd get hell for that orangey nude illusion stuff on the green dress, but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Lounorada

I have to say, as much as Taylor annoys me most of the time, I really like her song Blank Space and love the video even more. I love a music video that tells a story, with great costumes, kind of like a mini movie and it's refreshing to see a video like that instead of all these pointless, boring videos where the women are half naked, shaking their a$$es off- so unimaginative and tacky.


----------



## Stephanie***

Lounorada said:


> I have to say, as much as Taylor annoys me most of the time, I really like her song Blank Space and love the video even more. I love a music video that tells a story, with great costumes, kind of like a mini movie and it's refreshing to see a video like that instead of all these pointless, boring videos where the women are half naked, shaking their a$$es off- so unimaginative and tacky.


 
totally agree with every word


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> I have to say, as much as Taylor annoys me most of the time, I really like her song Blank Space and love the video even more. I love a music video that tells a story, with great costumes, kind of like a mini movie and it's refreshing to see a video like that instead of all these pointless, boring videos where the women are half naked, shaking their a$$es off- so unimaginative and tacky.


I've never seen her peach pit.

I've never seen her strung out.

She gets my vote.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> I've never seen her peach pit.
> 
> I've never seen her strung out.
> 
> She gets my vote.


 
:lolots: I have to agree, she is starting to get my vote too. She's speaking a lot more like an adult lately and less like a whiney teenager in the school yard which in turn means she's annoying me less


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> :lolots: I have to agree, she is starting to get my vote too. She's speaking a lot more like an adult lately and less like a whiney teenager in the school yard which in turn means she's annoying me less


Yes. She's really starting to mature. Plus she dislikes Beiber so she's intelligent!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes. She's really starting to mature. Plus she dislikes Beiber so she's intelligent!




Good point. Then again, it's pretty easy to dislike Beiber  but i'll give her points for that anyway!


----------



## DH sucker

thingofbeauty said:


> yes. She's really starting to mature. Plus she dislikes beiber so she's intelligent!




+1 &#128077;


----------



## Echoes

Thingofbeauty said:


> Plus she dislikes Beiber so she's intelligent!


That's not a sign of intelligence.  That's just a sign that an EEG will register some kind of brain activity.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Echoes said:


> That's not a sign of intelligence.  That's just a sign that an EEG will register some kind of brain activity.


NO!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Echoes said:


> That's not a sign of intelligence.  That's just a sign that an EEG will register some kind of brain activity.



Hahaha!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


>




Wow, thanks so much for posting.

I really like it and I probably would have never searched out.


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> Wow, thanks so much for posting.
> 
> I really like it and I probably would have never searched out.




Yeah, I've said at the top of the page that she usually annoys me, but I really like this song and _love_ the video.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, I've said at the top of the page that she usually annoys me, but I really like this song and _love_ the video.



I saw that, that is what convinced me to give it a look .


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> I saw that, that is what convinced me to give it a look .


----------



## legaldiva

She has only one tiny minor flaw to me, and that is her hair always has bangs.  She would look so cute trying something new.

TAYLOR - you don't need bangs!


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


>




This reminds me of a Katy Perry music video, mixed with an Audrey Hepburn movie... if that makes sense to anyone but me LOL!


----------



## Fran0421

I know what you mean  it's ironic because katy perry and taylor hate each other and taylor wrote a song about her on the album. I am starting to like taylor something about her changed and she is a bit less annoying haha.


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^

Which song is about KP? I had no idea they have a beef.


----------



## Fran0421

dr.pepper said:


> ^^^
> 
> Which song is about KP? I had no idea they have a beef.



The song is 'bad blood' apparently katy ' stole' Taylor's dancers and Taylor accuses her of being fake in award shows not knowing whether she is sincere or not and making back handed compliments.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the new video.  She looks great and she's really grown up.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/01...ugs-lily-aldridges-rock-hard-abs-see-the-pic/

Taylor Swift steps out in one of her very fashionable looks while shopping at the Covent Garden Cath Kidston store on Monday (December 1) in London, England.

The 24-year-old entertainer is in town to perform at the 2014 Victorias Secret Fashion Show, which will take place tomorrow and be televised next week!

The evening before, Taylor met up with some of the Angels at their London Hotel, including Behati Prinsloo and Adriana Lima (pictured below), as well as Candice Swanepoel and Lily Aldridge, who she snapped a cute pic with!


----------



## stylemepretty

Her hair is horrendous. Bad cut. Bad colour. Ugh why does she insist on wearing it like this?!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Lounorada said:


>




Very nice song and vid! Get it Taylor. Finally coming into her own.


----------



## AEGIS

Taylor always looks like she's wearing a bad wig.


----------



## AEGIS

I hope to never see Taylor act.  She is tragic in this video with her overacting.  I appreciated the eye candy though.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02...ng-victorias-secret-fashion-show-performance/

Taylor Swift shows off her amazing figure in a sexy black ensemble while performing at the 2014 Victorias Secret Fashion Show held at Earls Court Exhibition Centre on Tuesday (December 2) in London, England.

The 24-year-old singer also showed some cleavage in a different outfit while models strutted their stuff on the runway.

Taylor isnt the only one performing at the show, Ariana Grande and Ed Sheeran are also scheduled to wow the crowd with their musical talents.

Taylor is really sweet, we are going to have a girls night in tonight. I want to hang out with the girls before the show. Shes doing something incredibly special for pop and I love pop. Her album is actually selling, in a time like this. It gives us all hope, Ariana recently shared to Daily Star.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02...ng-victorias-secret-fashion-show-performance/
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift shows off her amazing figure in a sexy black ensemble while performing at the 2014 Victorias Secret Fashion Show held at Earls Court Exhibition Centre on Tuesday (December 2) in London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> The 24-year-old singer also showed some cleavage in a different outfit while models strutted their stuff on the runway.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor isnt the only one performing at the show, Ariana Grande and Ed Sheeran are also scheduled to wow the crowd with their musical talents.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor is really sweet, we are going to have a girls night in tonight. I want to hang out with the girls before the show. Shes doing something incredibly special for pop and I love pop. Her album is actually selling, in a time like this. It gives us all hope, Ariana recently shared to Daily Star.




Whyyyyyyyyyyy Taylor!!!! I feel like she is, little by little, moving towards the 'I'm gonna dress sexy to show everyone I'm grown up now' crap that seems to happen to most young stars. Here's to hoping I'm wrong!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They better put an ABP out on some backsides. Stat!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02...on-victorias-secret-fashion-show-pink-carpet/

Taylor Swift dons a short little dress while arriving at the 2014 Victorias Secret Fashion Show held at Earls Court Exhibition Centre on Tuesday (December 2) in London, England.

The 24-year-old singer is on hand to perform at the show for the second straight year. We wonder what songs shell be performing!

It was recently announced that Taylor will be performing four concerts in Australia in November and December next year.

Taylor will be joined for her third Australian tour by Vance Joy, who is signed to Atlantic Records.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a J. Mendel dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, and jewels by Sethi Couture, Jack Vartanian, and Antonini.


----------



## Chanel522

Taylor looks awesome!! She's blowing the VS models away in some pics!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She doesn't look near as good this year as she did last year. 

I like the black and red outfit.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02...on-victorias-secret-fashion-show-pink-carpet/
> 
> Taylor Swift dons a short little dress while arriving at the 2014 Victorias Secret Fashion Show held at Earls Court Exhibition Centre on Tuesday (December 2) in London, England.
> 
> The 24-year-old singer is on hand to perform at the show for the second straight year. We wonder what songs shell be performing!
> 
> It was recently announced that Taylor will be performing four concerts in Australia in November and December next year.
> 
> Taylor will be joined for her third Australian tour by Vance Joy, who is signed to Atlantic Records.
> 
> FYI: Taylor is wearing a J. Mendel dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, and jewels by Sethi Couture, Jack Vartanian, and Antonini.


Her body looks great but her hair throws everything off.


----------



## Brioche

She looked better last year.


----------



## knasarae

Yea her hair looks fake.  Other than that she looks good though.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think her hair looks good. It's a nice change from the pounds of extensions everyone else is wearing.

She looks better than some of the actual models.

She and Karlie would make a cute couple.

That's it for now.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02...at-victorias-secret-fashion-show-after-party/

Taylor Swift shows a whole lot of leg in a sexy white dress at the 2014 Victorias Secret Fashion Show After Party held at Earls Court Exhibition Centre on Tuesday (December 2) in London, England.

The 24-year-old singer was joined by her BFF Karlie Kloss, who strutted her stuff during the show.

Earlier in the night, Taylor held her own on stage while sporting two very revealing outfits during her performance at the show.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Zuhair Murad Couture dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, Borgioni earrings, Sethi Couture white diamond and black diamond bands, and Luna Rossa pavé diamond rings.


----------



## Tivo

Taylor could easily be a VS model.


----------



## Echoes

^^  Except for the Alvin the Chipmunk bit.


----------



## Echoes

> Australian model Jessica Hart's offhand comment about Taylor Swift, saying she 'didn't fit' the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show last year, is clearly something the singer can't shake off.
> 
> An insider told NY Daily News Taylor's appearing at the show this year meant Jess did not return.
> 
> 'It's not been announced that Jessica is not walking, but it was a direct request from Taylor that this be the case if she were to go,' the source told the publication.
> 
> 'No one can know that Taylor requested Ms. Hart not be in the show; they want to keep that under wraps but that's the facts,' they also quoted the insider.
> 
> The Melbourne-born model was as the centre of controversy last year when she made some candid comments about Taylor Swift backstage at the after party following the parade.
> 
> The pop star performed as the angels walked the runway, but when Women&#8217;s Wear Daily asked Jessica if the I Knew You Were Trouble singer could make it as a Victoria&#8217;s Secret model, she said &#8216;no&#8217;.
> 
> &#8216;I think, you know what, god bless her heart. I think she&#8217;s great,&#8217; she said. &#8216;But, I don&#8217;t know, to me, she didn&#8217;t fit.&#8217;
> 
> &#8216;I don&#8217;t know if I should say that,&#8217; she continued.
> 
> &#8216;I think what you find is that for a lot of us, we&#8217;ve been working for 14, 15 years; what it takes to make it here comes from experience and confidence and knowing how to be confident with yourself. I think it comes with age. It&#8217;s definitely the benchmark of all jobs.&#8217;
> 
> The blonde later told Vogue Australia: &#8216;It was taken out of context, but I have certainly learnt my lesson.&#8217;
> 
> At the time Victoria&#8217;s Secret executive Ed Razek insisted that Jessica&#8217;s comment had not affected her relationship with the brand in any way.
> 
> &#8216;There is no truth to the rumours that Jessica Hart has been fired or that she will no longer work with the brand,&#8217; he said in a statement.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-catwalk-doesn-t-year-Taylor-Swift-jibe.html


----------



## Stephanie***

She Looks amazing at the show! her Songs are catching...


----------



## Lounorada

Echoes said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-catwalk-doesn-t-year-Taylor-Swift-jibe.html



If that is true that Taylor had Jessica not get the VS show gig this year because of what she said last year, then that is really petty and unprofessional of Taylor. Time to deflate your ego Taylor...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> If that is true that Taylor had Jessica not get the VS show gig this year because of what she said last year, then that is really petty and unprofessional of Taylor. Time to deflate your ego Taylor...


Which leads me to a question.

How on earth is Jessica Hart a model!?

She looks like the one friend in the group is not as pretty as her friends so is extra loud and sl^tty to get attention.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Which leads me to a question.
> 
> How on earth is Jessica Hart a model!?
> 
> She looks like the one friend in the group is not as pretty as her friends so is extra loud and sl^tty to get attention.



Good question. 
I don't find her beautiful, she looks cute _sometimes_, but then there is quite a few models out there where i can't figure out how they got the gig or were even signed to an agency. One thing I will say is, her sister Ashley is better looking, IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Never heard of her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> Which leads me to a question.
> 
> How on earth is Jessica Hart a model!?
> 
> She looks like the one friend in the group is not as pretty as her friends so is extra loud and sl^tty to get attention.



Lol! I think Jessica is pretty. She reminds me of Cordula, a model in the.80-ies.


----------



## Swanky

I don't care for Taylor but IMO she didn't demand that.  She has no rep for being like that at all, in fact she has a rep for being the opposite - obnoxiously easy/nice.


I don't think she's trying to change her image, this show is an act for her.  She's as long and thin as any model so she's an adequate choice IMO, especially since teens + love VS.


----------



## knics33

Taylor Swift has to be the most awkward thing ever...


----------



## EmmieMc

knics33 said:


> Taylor Swift has to be the most awkward thing ever...




Awkward? In what way? She is very poised and polished for her age. Extremely professional and fun to listen to.


----------



## Echoes

Awkward, poised, she still bugs me.


----------



## knics33

EmmieMc said:


> Awkward? In what way? She is very poised and polished for her age. Extremely professional and fun to listen to.



You can be polished and poised and still awkward as h*ll. She is a great example of this. I just don't find her or her music appealing. Nothing works for me. Especially with her trying to be sexy with this new pop album... just no lol. But just my opinion...


----------



## berrydiva

I'm going to agree that she seems awkward to me too. I don't really see her holding her own with the VS models other than she's tall and thin but I don't get any sex appeal from her like I do the VS models. Taylor wouldn't make me want to buy a bra from VS. lol

I do like that white dress in the above pic.


----------



## Lounorada

knics33 said:


> Taylor Swift has to be the most awkward thing ever...




She really is. Even more so nowadays when she's dressing and trying to act more grown up and sexy. No Taylor, not every woman has to be sexy.


----------



## Echoes

The Praying Mantis bit with the right arm holding the bags has been contagious too.  I've seen others doing it recently.


----------



## EmmieMc

What's the praying mantis bit?


----------



## ByeKitty

Echoes said:


> The* Praying Mantis* bit with the right arm holding the bags has been contagious too.  I've seen others doing it recently.


----------



## Lounorada

Echoes said:


> *The Praying Mantis bit with the right arm holding the bags* has been contagious too.  I've seen others doing it recently.




Perfect description! :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lol...I think Taylor actively embraces how awkward she is. I used to side-eye her but I can't deny the new album is good and I like how she's living in NYC and getting some life experience etc.


----------



## AEGIS

well her music video was hella awkward.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She makes me yawn and cringe at the same time. I cringe at her extreme awkwardness and I yawn because she's like watching paint dry. Even if I cock my head to the side and squint, I still wouldn't be able to see a speck of her appeal. 

She's selling records like crazy so someone out there likes her  Selling a mill out gate is amazing but to do it 3 times is just incredible so I'll give her props. I'll never give her my coins, tho.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

AEGIS said:


> well her music video was hella awkward.



I love it. 

She was mocking the image media have made of her. Loved it... up to that point, she was annoying to me. Now - not.


----------



## noitsyou

BagOuttaHell said:


> Never heard of her.


She's famous for having a gap between her teeth.


----------



## EmmieMc

AEGIS said:


> well her music video was hella awkward.




The video was a spoof. I love it and so do my daughters. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Longchamp

Didn't Katy Perry describe her as mean girl (Regina George) in sheep's clothing?


----------



## AEGIS

EmmieMc said:


> The video was a spoof. I love it and so do my daughters. &#10084;&#65039;



Oh was it?


----------



## originallyxelle

Longchamp said:


> Didn't Katy Perry describe her as mean girl (Regina George) in sheep's clothing?


I've heard worse things about Katy in comparison to Taylor in regards to their attitude and behavior. Katy Perry is catty and lame.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Is it me or does Karlie Kloss have a "cheesy" smile? She looks like she is saying cheese in half her pics where she is smiling really hard...maybe it's just me but it looks really bad... Lol


----------



## Fran0421

originallyxelle said:


> I've heard worse things about Katy in comparison to Taylor in regards to their attitude and behavior. Katy Perry is catty and lame.



I agree! Katy perry appears to me to be fake and up to drama. I am not a huge fan of taylor but I do think she has a nice personality and appears genuine to me. She just likes to whinge a lot in her songs except this album is a bit better haha!


----------



## Tivo

I've never heard anything negative about Katy P. I actually like her a lot and hope she isn't a mean girl.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She makes me yawn and cringe at the same time. I cringe at her extreme awkwardness and I yawn because she's like watching paint dry. Even if I cock my head to the side and squint, I still wouldn't be able to see a speck of her appeal.
> 
> She's selling records like crazy so someone out there likes her  Selling a mill out gate is amazing but to do it 3 times is just incredible so I'll give her props. I'll never give her my coins, tho.


She's apparently very smart since she's making tons of $ with her self-promotion.  I saw her on Letterman last night and also think she's kind of awkward.  She has a great body for clothes and nice lips but just the way she talks, moves, etc. is far from sexy.  But I guess she doesn't need to be sexy.  Obviously lots of people love her.


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Doesn't Want Friends Who Will Fawn Over Her *



 
*Taylor Swift* takes the cover of _Billboard_s latest issue as the mags Woman of the Year, on newsstands December 8.
 Here is what the 24-year-old singer had to share with the mag:
*On &#8203;being perfectly happy being single*: I,  however, am 24, perfectly happy being alone, and one of the reasons Im  perfectly happy being alone is that no one gets hurt this way.
*On having genuine friendships*: I feel uncomfortable  being the No. 1 priority in my friends lives  I want to be there to  make their lives more fun, if they need to talk, to be there for  spontaneous and exciting adventures, but I dont want friends who dont  have a life outside of me They have me in their life because they want  me in their life, not because they gain from it.
*On many celebrity relationships*: Youll notice a  lot of celebrity-type people tend to surround themselves with people  whose lives revolve around them. Youll have a posse of these exciting  and fashionable cling-ons, and its because those celebrities need to be  fawned over.
*On pushback on changing her sound from pop to country*:  Everyone, in and out of the music business, kept telling me that my  opinion and my viewpoint was naive and overly optimistic  even my own  label. But when we got those first-day numbers in, all of a sudden, I  didnt look so naive anymore.
 For more from *Taylor*, visit Billboard.com!


----------



## minababe

she looked amazing at the vs Show! wow to her Body! she could be easily a vs model she Looks the same size but more healthy than some other angels at that Show. maybe because she seems naturally thin and not hungry like some others ^^


----------



## Thingofbeauty

minababe said:


> she looked amazing at the vs Show! wow to her Body! she could be easily a vs model she Looks the same size but more healthy than some other angels at that Show. maybe because she seems naturally thin and not hungry like some others ^^


I agree. She has zero sex appeal but her face and body would fit right in.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's nominated for three Grammys for Shake It Off - Song of the Year, Record of the Year, and Best Pop Solo Performance.


----------



## berrydiva

What's funny is that I know the name of that song but have never heard it.


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's nominated for three Grammys for Shake It Off - Song of the Year, Record of the Year, and Best Pop Solo Performance.



That song is god awful but ok.  It was immensely popular. She looks good in the magazine.


----------



## emcosmo1639

FreeSpirit71 said:


> lol...I think Taylor actively embraces how awkward she is. I used to side-eye her but I can't deny the new album is good and I like how she's living in NYC and getting some life experience etc.



This.  She used to annoy the heck out of me but lately she's really growing on me.  Sure she's awkward, but I think that's what's so great about her--she embraces the awkwardness that everyone has but tries to hide.  I especially love her recent songs and how they pretty much are an fu to the media and how they try to portray her life--gotta appreciate poking fun at herself and the situation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> She's apparently very smart since she's making tons of $ with her self-promotion.  I saw her on Letterman last night and also think she's kind of awkward.  She has a great body for clothes and nice lips but just the way she talks, moves, etc. is far from sexy.  But I guess she doesn't need to be sexy.  Obviously lots of people love her.



I think it's refreshing to see a pretty young woman who's awkward and far from being sexy. A lot of girls can relate to her.


----------



## Tarhls

emcosmo1639 said:


> Sure she's awkward, but I think that's what's so great about her--she embraces the awkwardness that everyone has but tries to hide.  I especially love her recent songs and how they pretty much are an fu to the media and how they try to portray her life--gotta appreciate poking fun at herself and the situation.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

emcosmo1639 said:


> This.  She used to annoy the heck out of me but lately she's really growing on me.  Sure she's awkward, but I think that's what's so great about her--she embraces the awkwardness that everyone has but tries to hide.  I especially love her recent songs and how they pretty much are an fu to the media and how they try to portray her life--gotta appreciate poking fun at herself and the situation.


Agreed.

It looks like she's taking her time to mature and not try to force it like most young celebrities do.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/05...rpet-after-karlie-kloss-kiss-rumors-squashed/

*Taylor Swift Rocks the Red Carpet After Karlie Kloss Kiss Rumors Squashed*

Taylor Swift literally sparkles while hitting up the red carpet at KIIS FMs Jingle Ball 2014 powered by Line at Staples Center on Friday evening (December 5) in Los Angeles.

The 24-year-old pop singer even signed a bunch of posters while she was backstage at the big bash.

In case you missed it, Taylors rep put all rumors to rest that Taylor was caught making out with her best friend Karlie Kloss.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Romona Keveza dress, Brian Atwood shoes, Suzanne Kalan earrings and bracelets, Doves by Dovon Paloma ring, and Casa Reale pavé bands.

10+ pictures inside of Taylor Swift striking a pose at the St


----------



## StopHammertime

There is no WAY that girl is a lesbian. I'll have to find the article about it, she says they were talking at a concert, def not even close to kissing


----------



## Brioche

I'm 99,99% sure that she's in a relationship with Karlie and that Taylor is bi.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good.


----------



## princess101804

CoachGirl12 said:


> Is it me or does Karlie Kloss have a "cheesy" smile? She looks like she is saying cheese in half her pics where she is smiling really hard...maybe it's just me but it looks really bad... Lol


Nope I agree about karlie, I don't think she's pretty nor sexy enough to be a vs model. She's just really tall


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like her hairstyle. It's refreshing to see her March to the beat of her own drum.


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> There is no WAY that girl is a lesbian. I'll have to find the article about it, she says they were talking at a concert, def not even close to kissing


Why is there no WAY that she can be a lesbian? And does it have to be strictly that she's a lesbian, can't she be bi or not possible?


----------



## StopHammertime

berrydiva said:


> Why is there no WAY that she can be a lesbian? And does it have to be strictly that she's a lesbian, can't she be bi or not possible?




She has too much of a good-girl image to maintain, even if she wanted  to be she wouldn't do something like that in public


----------



## Lounorada

I'm gonna say I wouldn't be surprised if Taylor was a lesbian... :ninja:
Plus, people can be quick to suspect a guy is gay and say he has a beard when spotted with a 'girlfriend', but surely it's possible for girls to have beards too in the form of fake boyfriends... no?
Who knows if she is or not


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think she and Karlie would made a cute couple.

Other than that, meh. It's neither here nor there for me. She doesn't annoy me and that's all you can seem to ask for nowadays where music is concerned.


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> She has too much of a good-girl image to maintain, even if she wanted  to be she wouldn't do something like that in public


She can't be a lesbian and/or bi and still maintain a good-girl image? Being either means you're bad? I'm not being snarky, I really don't understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## StopHammertime

berrydiva said:


> She can't be a lesbian and/or bi and still maintain a good-girl image?




Not trying to troll ya, but let's face it - nope! /story bye


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I'm gonna say I wouldn't be surprised if Taylor was a lesbian... :ninja:
> Plus, people can be quick to suspect a guy is gay and say he has a beard when spotted with a 'girlfriend', but surely it's possible for girls to have beards too in the form of fake boyfriends... no?
> Who knows if she is or not


Exactly. I hardly think her sales would stop if she did 'come out the closet' or it was revealed she's bi. Ugh. I can't even stand the way that sounds...hetros don't go around announcing their preference. Who are these people who eff'n care either way?! It sounds so narrow, IMO, to say that someone can't be lesbian and maintain a good girl image...because there are tons of folks out there maintaining that image.


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> Not trying to troll ya, but let's face it - nope! /story bye


Sure thing Felicia.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Exactly. I hardly think her sales would stop if she did 'come out the closet' or it was revealed she's bi. Ugh. I can't even stand the way that sounds...hetros don't go around announcing their preference. Who are these people who eff'n care either way?! It sounds so narrow, IMO, to say that someone can't be lesbian and maintain a good girl image...because there are tons of folks out there maintaining that image.




I agree. When male singers or actors come out their female fan-base stays strong. If people are true fans/supporters then they will remain that way no matter what the sexual preference of the celebrity. And anyway, I actually believe if Taylor came out as gay, that it would boost her career even more to a higher level rather than tarnish it or destroy it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> I agree. When male singers or actors come out their female fan-base stays strong. If people are true fans/supporters then they will remain that way no matter what the sexual preference of the celebrity. And anyway, I actually believe if Taylor came out as gay, that it would boost her career even more to a higher level rather than tarnish it or destroy it.



I honestly don't believe if Taylor was a lesbian or bi, it would make a lot of difference. Mainly because her target demographic are a lot more fluid in their own sexuality and accepting of others. More power to them I say.

And my own opinion of sexuality?  Who someone is f*cking is none of my damn business, gay, straight or unicorn.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I honestly don't believe if Taylor was a lesbian or bi, it would make a lot of difference. Mainly because her target demographic are a lot more fluid in their own sexuality and accepting of others. More power to them I say.
> 
> And my own opinion of sexuality?  Who someone is f*cking is none of my damn business, gay, straight or unicorn.


Exactly.

Unless you're sleeping with me, I honestly don't care!


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I honestly don't believe if Taylor was a lesbian or bi, it would make a lot of difference. Mainly because her target demographic are a lot more fluid in their own sexuality and accepting of others. More power to them I say.
> 
> And my own opinion of sexuality?  Who someone is f*cking is none of my damn business, gay, straight or unicorn.


Praise!


----------



## EmmieMc

Brioche said:


> I'm 99,99% sure that she's in a relationship with Karlie and that Taylor is bi.




Seriously? How could you possibly know? 

It doesn't make a bit of difference anyway.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I honestly don't believe if Taylor was a lesbian or bi, it would make a lot of difference. Mainly because her target demographic are a lot more fluid in their own sexuality and accepting of others. More power to them I say.
> 
> And my own opinion of sexuality?  Who someone is f*cking is none of my damn business, gay, straight or unicorn.



I agree. That's exactly why I said if she was (who cares) then I couldn't see her career being affected in a negative way.


----------



## kittenslingerie

it wouldn't fit her disney princess persona. Her managers would flip even if she was and wanted to come out.


----------



## Echoes

^^  Oh C'mon now, Disney is not what their image makes people think they are.

They are much more ....  ummm, shall we say diverse?


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> it wouldn't fit her disney princess persona. Her managers would flip even if she was and wanted to come out.



She has a Disney princess persona? I don't think her fans see her that way at all.


----------



## EmmieMc

I don't see her as a Disney princess persona but I think she is a great role model for my girls.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

kittenslingerie said:


> it wouldn't fit her disney princess persona. Her managers would flip even if she was and wanted to come out.



Seen any of the Disney kids lately? Taylor is tame by comparison, regardless of her sexuality.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I mean a disney movie animated princess with silly surprised expressions and all.


----------



## knics33

Taylor Swift is a perfect example of AMAZING marketing and branding IMO. 

I just want her to eat a damn cheeseburger and to sit up straight... sorry... her level of awkwardness really gets on my nerves.


----------



## Nathalya

knics33 said:


> Taylor Swift is a perfect example of AMAZING marketing and branding IMO.
> 
> *I just want her to eat a damn cheeseburger and to sit up straight... sorry... her level of awkwardness really gets on my nerves. *



Yesss!!!


----------



## Midge S

knics33 said:


> Taylor Swift is a perfect example of AMAZING marketing and branding IMO.
> 
> *I just want her to eat a damn cheeseburger and to sit up straight... sorry... her level of awkwardness really gets on my nerves.*


  Heh.  

While I, too, am finding her less annoying lately I'm still feeling like most of her personality, mannerisms, awkwardness ect. are totally affected.  Maybe I'll start siing her as more geniune, but not so far.


----------



## StopHammertime

Awwe. I think she looks great, she had always been skinny, she still has muscle tone so I have never thought 'that girl needs to gain weight'. She does kind of hunch a little, I feel like she's uncomfortable with how tall she is.


----------



## abs914

I'm not sure what's changed about my appearance, but over the past year I've had close to 10 people tell me I look just like Taylor. The most recent being on Friday when some guy on my hotel's shuttle goes "Oh look, Taylor Swift is joining us. I liked your last album". 

Reading these posts gives me a good chuckle. When the comparisons first started I was not too pleased, but the people in my life say it's a positive to be compared to her. I'm doing my best to believe them!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been trotting the globe for the Jingle Bell Balls, having just wrapped performances in Los Angeles on Friday and then London on Sunday night.

But by Monday morning Taylor Swift was already back in New York City following her whirlwind tour, despite suffering a bout of laryngitis throughout her back-to-back performances.

The 24-year-old was looking picture perfect as per usual even after her jaunt across the Atlantic as she displayed her long legs in skinny jeans. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...C-following-whirlwind-tour.html#ixzz3LNu3sTzE


----------



## lizmil

^ she looks like Paddington bear!


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> ^ she looks like Paddington bear!


I was just going to say the same thing


----------



## Nathalya

lizmil said:


> ^ she looks like Paddington bear!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She was great on the VS fashion show. She worked the stage and I loved her outfits. She looked fab. I take back what I say about her looking better last year.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks hot.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LOL @ Paddington Bear.

She looks cute and is growing on me.


----------



## renza

lizmil said:


> ^ she looks like Paddington bear!




Haha now I know why I like that coat so much!


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Just a few of the celeb guests at Taylor Swift's 25th birthday party held Friday night at her apt in NYC.


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Taylor at the Billboard Women in Music luncheon on December 12th where Aretha Franklin sang her Happy Birthday.


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Madison Square Jingle Ball Friday night


----------



## Tivo

Taylor looks like a guy in drag in that maroon dress.


----------



## Echoes

Desert Pack Rat said:


> Taylor at the Billboard Women in Music luncheon on December 12th where Aretha Franklin sang her Happy Birthday.



Why is she wearing a tablecloth?


----------



## Chanel522

Love all the outfits on her.


----------



## AEGIS

I like that skirt.


----------



## Sasha2012

As well as having a golden knack for writing chart-topping hits, it would also appear that Taylor Swift is unbeatable when it comes to throwing memorable parties.

In the early hours of Saturday morning, the singer celebrated her 25th birthday with a huge pizza party at her New York City apartment, and the guest list read like a who's who of the music industry.

Justin Timberlake and power couple Beyoncé and Jay Z led the pack of VIPs who were shuttled in vans and limos to Taylor's Tribeca abode for the celebratory gathering.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-star-studded-pizza-party.html#ixzz3LplgrrfF


----------



## leeann

Im wondering if she just paid everyone to show up for pictures


----------



## Lounorada

leeann said:


> Im wondering if she just paid everyone to show up for pictures


 Good question, especially Bey, Jay and Justin T...


----------



## leeann

And where are the "regular" friend s and family?


----------



## Swanky

The regulars aren't photographed, lol!  Or maybe she has a more private party for non-celebs, may be hard to mix them up.


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Interesting that Jay Z, Beyoncé, Taylor and Haim were all spotted sitting together at Justin Timberlake's concert tonight.


----------



## Fran0421

It's such a random selection of people for your bday party haha not that I would complain!


----------



## noitsyou

Joe Jonas has a douchebag resting face. Still clinging hard to relevancy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

leeann said:


> Im wondering if she just paid everyone to show up for pictures











Lounorada said:


> Good question, especially Bey, Jay and Justin T...



I'm not sure. Jay Z and Bey don't seem like someone who would wanna get paid for pictures, especially not for someone like Taylor Swift. These both are more popular and have more money than Taylor.


----------



## Chanel522

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm not sure. Jay Z and Bey don't seem like someone who would wanna get paid for pictures, especially not for someone like Taylor Swift. These both are more popular and have more money than Taylor.




I agree. I think Taylor has made quite a reputation for herself as a hard worker and a performer who is very consistent. People like that I'm sure. Especially because of her age and her ability to keep her private life just that Private. I don't picture her as the type to have many enemies and would bet other artists give her a lot of credit for her determination.


----------



## Charles

leeann said:


> Im wondering if she just paid everyone to show up for pictures



Why on earth would she have to pay people?  She's at the top of her game.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed.  She gets on my nerves, but she doesn't need a few dollars for celebs to be photographed, lol!


----------



## Lounorada

Of course she didn't pay people to go to her party, it was funny to think that because some of the guests seemed random. I took that post as humorous, not seriously


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Desert Pack Rat said:


> Madison Square Jingle Ball Friday night
> 
> View attachment 2831461
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831462





Tivo said:


> Taylor looks like a guy in drag in that maroon dress.



Her hairstyle is a NO!


----------



## minababe

StopHammertime said:


> Awwe. I think she looks great, she had always been skinny, she still has muscle tone so I have never thought 'that girl needs to gain weight'. She does kind of hunch a little, I feel like she's uncomfortable with how tall she is.


 
really? I always notice she is wearing a lot of high heels. so I would never think she has a Problem with her height.


----------



## Freckles1

swanky mama of three said:


> agreed.  She gets on my nerves, but she doesn't need a few dollars for celebs to be photographed, lol!




+1


----------



## Tivo

So many top industry guests in "the circle" at her party. I wonder what else went on there...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/15...justin-timberlake-jay-z-at-her-nyc-apartment/

Taylor Swift exits her apartment separately from Jay Z and Justin Timberlake on Monday evening (December 15) in New York City.

The 25-year-old entertainer spent some time with the duo that afternoon  shes been spotted with both JT and Jay Z a lot over the weekend!

Taylor danced the night away with Beyonce while at Justins concert the evening before.

Meanwhile, Justin, Jay Z, and Bey all attended Taylors 25th birthday party over the weekend.

We can only imagine  could Taylor, Justin, and Jay Z be working on a new song together?!

FYI: Taylor is wearing Hudson jeans.


----------



## Sasha2012

Let it be known that Taylor Swift and Lena Dunham are indeed best friends.

The pair couldn't help but share their affection with the world on Saturday, holding hands while clad in coordinating outfits for a stroll around New York City.

The 25-year-old songstress bundled up with a magenta-hued scarf around her neck, as Lena, 28, donned a chic powder pink coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-City-holding-hands-stroll.html#ixzz3MaXKOA9W


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Taylor looks really cute and I like Lena's bag.


----------



## Lounorada

Taylor is always checking for the paps... 
Nothing seems natural and relaxed, it all seem forced and try-hard even her 'friendships'.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She likes to hold hands with her friends a lot


----------



## rogersa

Not a fan of the hand holding... Love her coat though


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Taylor is always checking for the paps...
> Nothing seems natural and relaxed, it all seem forced and try-hard even her 'friendships'.


Agree&#8230; she gets dressed, has her hair and makeup done and takes her daily walk around the block, outside her NYC apartment to have her paps take the pictures.  It's very calculated, but it worked.


----------



## Tivo

I don't mind the pap shots if the outfits are fierce. But her outfits are fails many times.


----------



## gillianna

Same hair, same walk around the block and same hold the ugly bag pose.  New best friend of the week/month photo op.  She really needs a major style update with the hair and should carry some shoulder bags.  I never saw anyone carry bags like her in real life.  Every picture of her holding the bag up her arm looks so strange.


----------



## AEGIS

Taylor just dresses so awfully.


----------



## EmmieMc

I actually like her outfits. I think she's a great role model for young girls.


----------



## Jayne1

EmmieMc said:


> I actually like her outfits. I think she's a great role model for young girls.


I think she's a fairly good role model too.

I hate her real, very tiny and thin singing voice, her songs only got better when she 'co-wrote' with great songwriters and she seems so calculated with the girlfriends before any boyfriends narrative.

But as a role model for little girls?  I think she's pretty good.


----------



## Sasha2012

If New Zealand's Lorde was in any way upset about missing out on a Golden Globe for Best Original Song, she had her BFFs right by her side to console her.

The 18-year-old was joined by two of her best showbiz pals, Taylor Swift, 25, and Selena Gomez, 22, at the InStyle and Warner Brothers after-party in Hollywood on Sunday night.

The trio hung out inside the soiree, cosying up for a snap as they chatted together and mingled with other VIPs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-yellow-Selena-Gomez-white.html#ixzz3OcnjMpK7


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yellow was a popular color last night! She looks pretty.


----------



## Tivo

Lorde is such an industry plant.


----------



## myown

that is Lorde? wow. she looks bad!


----------



## Chanel522

Taylor looks gorgeous!! Selena and Lorde look terrible.


----------



## EmmieMc

I think they all look great! Lorde took a chance away from her usual dark lipstick wavy hair look. It works.


----------



## Echoes

myown said:


> that is Lorde? wow. she looks bad!





Chanel522 said:


> Taylor looks gorgeous!! Selena and Lorde look terrible.



If you mean the brunette that forgot to get dressed fully, she looks dead.  Maybe trying out for some zombie flick?


----------



## Charles

Tivo said:


> Lorde is such an industry plant.



How so?


----------



## knics33

Tivo said:


> Lorde is such an industry plant.



Yeah I am curious... how so?

If anything Taylor is an industry plant IMO.


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Gives $1989 to Help Pay Off Fan's College Loans *



 
*Taylor Swift* is still giving gifts to her loving fans after the holidays!
 The 25-year-old singer surprised a fan named *Rebekah* with a huge box of gifts, which included a custom painting made by *Taylor*, a polaroid showing *Taylor* painting the pierce, and one of *Taylor*s old necklaces.

In addition, *Taylor* also gave *Rebekah* a check for $1989 to help her pay off her college loans!
 Last week, *Rebekah* had written on Tumblr,  I have to start paying my student loans back in March and I still  dont have a job. Im freaking out. I dont know what Im going to do.  Its like were never getting out of this hole. Looks like *Taylor* really knows how to save the day!
 IM STILL TRYING TO FIND THE WORDS FOR HOW IM FEELING. I JUST LOVE TAYLOR SO MUCH AND I CANT THANK HER ENOUGH FOR THIS, *Rebekah* wrote on Twitter.


----------



## bisousx

The pics are kinda creepy....


----------



## AEGIS

that was nice
she writes like someone who never went to college...or she writes the way she wants herself portrayed, a child-like emotionally stunted girl


----------



## Chanel522

I think she's sweet and seems to try to connect w her fans. Considering most of them are younger, it makes sense she would communicate more on their level.


----------



## Swanky

ITA.
Girl grates on my last nerve but I can't ignore her effort to maintain a good image and actively doing above and beyond things.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I will say it, she has really won me over.

I like her new songs, very much and I do believe she is sincere and incredibly sweet.

Now if we could just get her stop carrying her handbag that way.


----------



## lanasyogamama

twinkle.tink said:


> I
> 
> Now if we could just get her stop carrying her handbag that way.



It's like the thing that can't be unseen!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I like that she sends packages to fans, it's personal and thoughtful. The majority of celebrities do absolutely nothing.

And I like that Blank Space song. It's catchy, dammit!


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> that was nice
> *she writes like someone who never went to college...or she writes the way she wants herself portrayed, a child-like emotionally stunted girl*



Yeah... isn't she like 24 or 25? From those pictures you would think she is 16...



lanasyogamama said:


> It's like the thing that can't be unseen!


----------



## AEGIS

Chanel522 said:


> I think she's sweet and seems to try to connect w her fans. Considering most of them are younger, it makes sense she would communicate more on their level.



Oh it's sweet...but the girl is talking about student loans...she has to be in her early 20s....she's a woman not a teen.

Anyway it is just a minor observation.  It was very nice of her.


----------



## Charles

AEGIS said:


> Oh it's sweet...but the girl is talking about student loans...she has to be in her early 20s....she's a woman not a teen.
> 
> Anyway it is just a minor observation.  It was very nice of her.



Uh...there are plenty of women in their 20's...even 30's with student loans.  I'm also missing how she's acting like a teen.  The songwriting on her last album is actually pretty mature.


----------



## Swanky

More than just teens and tweens like Taylor.  She's transitioning pretty handily as a young adult IMO.


----------



## AEGIS

Charles said:


> Uh...there are plenty of women in their 20's...even 30's with student loans.  I'm also missing how she's acting like a teen.  The songwriting on her last album is actually pretty mature.



You missed my point entirely and that's fine.


----------



## Saviola

I am 27 and I LOVE her, I have been a huge fan for the past few years, so it is not like I was a teen when I started listening to her. She is such an amazing songwriter and there are songs from her earlier albums that are amazing, just never played on the radio because they knew her demographic. Anyways, I love her. That is all.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I like a lot of her music. It's the corny diary stuff I think most girls reluctantly admit to liking! LOL. Love Story is still one of my favorite songs of hers.


----------



## Antonia

*TS is (one of) the best role models for youths today-she just seems so genuine.  It's unfortunate that so many young female singers feel the need to 'grow up' and change thier image to such extremes: Britney in her 'I'm a slave for u' era/Christina A. in her 'Dirty' era/Ariana who looks like a scantily clad 12 yr old/Miley....'nuff said.  I hope Taylor never changes, it would be such a shame if she did.  Love her!! *


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/14/taylor-swift-lorde-have-no-musical-collaborations-in-the-works/

Taylor Swift dons a little white dress while exiting a dance studio on Wednesday (January 14) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The day before, the 25-year-old singer and her BFF Lorde were seen enjoying the natural side of town during a relaxing hike.

Lorde recently discussed whether she would collaborate with Taylor on some future music.

Shes amazing and shes very talented, but I feel like the way she writes is very much her voice, Lorde shared to E!. Its the same with me. Were very kind of singular.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab in that white dress. Love the shoes, hair, and makeup. I'm so jealous of her legs. I'm so short.


----------



## myown

where did they put their jumpers?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ With the driver/body guard I'm guessing.


----------



## Charles

AEGIS said:


> You missed my point entirely and that's fine.



Well, what was your point?  Were you not trying to say she's adolescent?


----------



## noitsyou

Charles said:


> Well, what was your point?  Were you not trying to say she's adolescent?


AEGIS' first sentence is talking about the fan, not Taylor Swift.


----------



## jun3machina

She knows how to remain the medias Lil darlin'....


----------



## Sasha2012

Judging from Saturday's outfit, she still seems to be looking for Prince Charming to come whisk her away on his 'white horse.'

Taylor Swift was spotted wearing an equestrian-inspired ensemble, appearing ready to saddle up while leaving her apartment in New York City.

The 25-year-old singer-songwriter channeled her days of English horseback riding by covering her blonde locks with a black riding cap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leaves-New-York-apartment.html#ixzz3P84WduIJ


----------



## Midge S

That outfit is goofy.  And I hate the bag.  Very old lady.


----------



## EmmieMc

I think the outfit is cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not feeling that outfit. Who's the other girl?


----------



## myown

I hate the hat. 
Seems like they went food shopping for their girls-cooking-night. Taylor posted tons of pics on instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

Antonia said:


> *TS is (one of) the best role models for youths today-she just seems so genuine.  It's unfortunate that so many young female singers feel the need to 'grow up' and change thier image to such extremes: Britney in her 'I'm a slave for u' era/Christina A. in her 'Dirty' era/Ariana who looks like a scantily clad 12 yr old/Miley....'nuff said.  I hope Taylor never changes, it would be such a shame if she did.  Love her!! *



Yep! I agree. I don't care if she's faking it but not desperately changing your self to more 'sexy' and sexual gets points in my book.


----------



## mashedpotato

*Taylor Swift helped pay a fan&#8217;s student loans
*
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/taylor-swift-helped-pay-a-fans-student-loans-2015-01-16?siteid=rss&rss=1

Seriously...


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Not feeling that outfit. *Who's the other girl?*



Martha Hunt, she's a model.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I thought it looked kind of like her, but she looks older and not as pretty here.


----------



## Jayne1

Why in the world does she have to parade herself for her personal paps?  In costume, no less. Is it necessary to stay relevant?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's smart and she's all about that paper. The more positive visibility she has, the more money she makes. You'll notice a sharp increase in her public outings and her social media activity when she has a new album to promote. She is very in control of her public image.


----------



## LVoeletters

Jayne1 said:


> Why in the world does she have to parade herself for her personal paps?  In costume, no less. Is it necessary to stay relevant?




I think she's just trying to embrace that this is her life and she might as well look good being stalked by paparazzi. One sweat shirt pic and everyone will rip her apart. Should she not be able to shop for herself bc of paparazzi? Idk I def agree celebrities do that but I feel like this makes Taylor swift feel like she's in control.


----------



## Jayne1

LVoeletters said:


> I think she's just trying to embrace that this is her life and she might as well look good being stalked by paparazzi. One sweat shirt pic and everyone will rip her apart. Should she not be able to shop for herself bc of paparazzi? Idk I def agree celebrities do that but I feel like this makes Taylor swift feel like she's in control.


You mean she gets dressed for the paps for her daily walk around the block?

I agree, I guess it's smart. I guess she has to stay seen and observed.


----------



## Chanel522

Taylor always looks adorable


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Defends One of Her Fans By Shutting Down a Troll *





  
 																	 				 					Not only does *Taylor Swift* gift fans with goodies, she also defends them from cyber bullies as well!
 One of the 25-year-old singers fans named *Lucy Ashton* posted a video of herself opening a gift from *Taylor*, which resulted in mostly positive comments. Watch the video below!

http://www.justjared.com/photos/taylor-swift
 However, there was one rude comment that said, UR UGLY TO BE COMPLETELY HONEST.
 After seeing the mean comment, *Taylor* responded in the best way possible by writing, NO, ANONYMOUS. NO.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/08/taylor-swift-puts-her-legs-on-display-at-the-grammys-2015/

Taylor Swift has another fashion win in a gorgeous teal dress on the red carpet at the 2015 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.

The 25-year-old superstar is nominated for several awards tonight but will sadly not be performing this evening. Taylor told E! News on the red carpet that she has been busy in meetings all week for her tour.

She also shocked Ryan Seacrest when she said she still gets nervous before performing!

FYI: Taylor is wearing an Elie Saab dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Lorraine Schwartz earrings and ring, and Ofira pave bands.

Make sure to watch the 2015 Grammys, hosted by LL Cool J for the fourth straight year, live on CBS starting at 8/7c!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab. Her speech presenting the Best New Artist Award was cute.


----------



## Midge S

Pretty, but I think I would like it better without the train. 

I haven;t decided about the purple shoes yet.


----------



## Lounorada

This looked better on tv, the material looks cheap in pictures.
The train is too much.
And I hate the straps either side of the bodice, they're distracting and unnecessary. Just the halter bodice would have been better.
She has great legs and her make-up looks gorgeous.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree it looked better on TV, but I like the straps on the side. I think they make the dress more interesting.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks good!


----------



## Staci_W

I like it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/08/taylor-swift-kanye-west-make-nice-at-grammys-2015/

Taylor Swift and Kanye West meet up for a photo during a commercial break at the 2015 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.

The two stars got into a bit of a clash back in 2009 after Kanye stormed the stage at the MTV Video Music Awards and interrupted her acceptance speech to tell the audience he thought Beyonce should have won the award.

Kanye jokingly did the same thing at the Grammys tonight when Beck won the Album of the Year award over Beyonce. He went up the stairs, but then smiled and went back to his seat.

Taylor wrote a song called Innocent about the moment, but it seems all is well between the two stars now.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Definitely my fave dress at the Grammys last night. I thought Taylor looked absolutely stunning. She was definitely on point!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought she looked pretty, but it was less sophisticated than she's been doing lately.


----------



## Chanel522

Taylor looked gorgeous!! Loved it all.


----------



## knics33

While I love the look, it is completely wearing her, not the other way around.


----------



## Lounorada

knics33 said:


> While I love the look, *it is completely wearing her, not the other way around*.




I agree.


----------



## Swanky

LOVED this look - the whole thang!  She's lucky to be so statuesque!


----------



## Swanky

after party look

*Taylor Swift & Miranda Kerr Party at Warner Music's Grammys 2015 After Party *



 
*Taylor Swift* ends her evening at the Warner Music Group *2015 Grammy after party celebration* held at the Chateau Marmont on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.
 The 25-year-old entertainer was joined that evening by models *Miranda Kerr*, *Petra Nemcova*, *Jessica White*, *Angela Lindvall*, as well as *Paris Hilton*, music bigwig *Russell Simmons*, and actress *Jaime King*.

&#8220;Madonna is now a person I&#8217;ve met. #TheGrammys&#8221; *Taylor* tweeted that evening after meeting the amazing superstar!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Loved both looks. The jewel tones especially.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Are we just going to ignore what is happening on her friend's feet?

That is squicking me out.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Sasha2012

More Grammy pics.

via Daily Mail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great at the after party too.


----------



## minababe

she looked great at the grammys. one of the best Looks there! her hair Looks better lately too.


----------



## Chanel522

Kanye actually looks nice and like he might be fun when he smiles. It's a good look and one he should stick with.


----------



## myown

BagOuttaHell said:


> Are we just going to ignore what is happening on her friend's feet?
> 
> That is squicking me out.



whose feet?


----------



## Echoes

BagOuttaHell said:


> Are we just going to ignore what is happening on her friend's feet?
> 
> That is squicking me out.





myown said:


> whose feet?




These, whatever they are.  I've seen some exceptionally horrendous hoof covers, but these may be the worst ever.


----------



## myown

^oh that´s jaime king. yeah those shoes... well...


----------



## Stephanie***

Wow! I start falling for her style!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She just posted this on twitter:
"Just found out that in 3.5 months, 1989 has now outsold Red (which has  been out for over 2 years) AND I THINK THAT'S PRETTY COOL GUYS"

That's kind of crazy considering how well Red sold. I'm wondering what the roof on her success is going to be or if she's going to continually keep climbing.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/13/taylor-swift-covers-vogue-alongside-bff-karlie-kloss/

Taylor Swift and her BFF Karlie Kloss pose together for the cover of Vogues March 2015 issue.

Here is what the ladies had to share with the mag:

*Taylor on people telling them to be friends:* People had been telling us for years we needed to meet. I remember makeup artists and hair people going, Doesnt she remind you of Karlie? God, she and Karlie would be best friends. Theyre the same. Karlies such a good girl. She brings us cookies every time we do a shoot.

*Karlie on their sisterhood*: Ive met a lot of really great girls through Taylor. Shes incredible at connecting people who might not normally meet. Were all in different jobs, but weve become strong friends who are there for each other a sisterhood of girls, a support team. But were also just normal 20-something girls, and I think you have to have people that you can be that with. You know, real friends are hard to find  and Taylors a real friend. Theres nothing better.

*Taylor on not giving tabloids material on her dating life:* I was really irritated by the whole serial-dater play that people tried to make about me. I just decided I wasnt willing to provide them that kind of entertainment anymore. I wasnt going to go out on dates and have them be allowed to take pictures and say whatever they wanted about our body language. I wasnt going to sit next to somebody and flirt with them for five minutes, because I know the next day hell be rumored to be my boyfriend. I just kind of took the narrative back. Its unfortunate I had to do that. And its unfortunate that now I have this feeling like if I were to open myself up to love, that would be a career weakness.

For more from the ladies, visit Vogue.com!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pretty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute!


----------



## Lounorada

The picture of them in the car is nice. They went a little overboard on the airbrushing/photoshopping in the other photos though.
They could pass as sisters, they look so alike.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I like Taylor's face more but I like Karlie's body better. Taylor has a flat-as-plasma TV butt.


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute pics! They look they would pass as biological sisters. haha


----------



## Mimi2000

I find Taylor prettier than Karlie. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## KristyDarling

Did anyone catch Taylor on The Californians during last night's SNL 40th anni special? Who thought it would be a good idea to put her in that sketch!?? She was terrible and not even remotely funny. She couldn't do the SoCal accent at all. She got zero laughs from the audience. I was cringing from secondhand embarrassment, she was THAT awful.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/16/taylor-swift-sarah-palin-sit-together-in-snl-40-audience/

Taylor Swift and Sarah Palin might have been the most unusual seating pair at the Saturday Night Live 40th Anniversary Celebration held at Rockefeller Plaza on Sunday (February 15) in New York City.

The 25-year-old singer was spotted on camera sitting in between the former Governor of Alaska and director Steven Spielberg during the show.

During the anniversary special, Taylor performed in a new Californians skit while Sarah made a brief appearance in Jerry Seinfelds bit, in which she was confused for Tina Fey.


----------



## myown

love her with this hair


----------



## Charles

Taylor looks thrilled!

That's odd she was put between George Lucas, Kate Capshaw, Steve Spielberg and Palin.


----------



## Vlad

Taylor spotted tonight at Oscar de la Renta, alongside Karlie.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Vlad said:


> Taylor spotted tonight at Oscar de la Renta, alongside Karlie.



Love this snap, Vlad


----------



## Lounorada

More pictures from the US Vogue March 2015 issue.


This is a lovely editorial, I like the styling.


Vogue


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> More pictures from the US Vogue March 2015 issue.
> 
> 
> This is a lovely editorial, I like the styling.
> 
> 
> Vogue




I'm gonna have to get this magazine.


----------



## ByeKitty

I really like these two together... They both seem like fun people to me.


----------



## Chanel522

Completely agree! Love this photo shoot and they seem like such good friends.


----------



## Traminer

JavaJunkie said:


> I love Taylor.




That may be.


But I do not love "Taylor" as  a first name.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Get em Taylor.


----------



## Charles

This is how you assert your sexuality and feminine side without being trashy.  Miley, take note.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> More pictures from the US Vogue March 2015 issue.
> 
> 
> This is a lovely editorial, I like the styling.
> 
> 
> Vogue




I keep coming to this thread to see this Vogue spread. Thank you for posting these pics!


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> I keep coming to this thread to see this Vogue spread. Thank you for posting these pics!


 
You're welcome! It's a beautiful editorial


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have just stepped off a long-haul flight.

But Taylor Swift is clearly adept at shaking off her jet-lag as she arrived in London looking stylish and fresh-faced on Sunday evening. 

The blonde beauty is visiting the capital ahead of the forthcoming annual BRIT Awards, which will take place on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-London-ahead-BRIT-Awards.html#ixzz3SbDQvZsF


----------



## BPC

Someone teach this girl how to carry a handbag.. pleeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssse..


----------



## Lounorada

BPC said:


> Someone teach this girl how to carry a handbag.. pleeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssse..


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> Someone teach this girl how to carry a handbag.. pleeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssse..


Maybe she's trying to start a new handbag carrying trend?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/24/taylor-swift-rocks-sleek-green-look-to-elle-style-awards-2015/

Taylor Swift flashes some leg in a green dress while hitting the 2015 Elle Style Awards held at Sky Garden at The Walkie Talkie Tower on Tuesday (February 24) in London, England.

Earlier in the day, the 25-year-old entertainer showed her loving nature after being named the Global Recording Artist of 2014.

It was just announced that Taylor has donated $50,000 to the New York City Department of Education.

I am informed that Taylor Swift has made a donation of $50,000 to the DOE, without restrictions to support DOE schools, a D.O.E. official wrote in a statement.


----------



## Megs

^ I am kinda torn on this look on her - it's much more glamorous, but not quite fitting. 

Also, does she carry handbags in that way often?! If so, I need to cover it on PurseBlog because that's hilarious!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Megs said:


> ^ I am kinda torn on this look on her - it's much more glamorous, but not quite fitting.
> 
> Also, does she carry handbags in that way often?! If so, I need to cover it on PurseBlog because that's hilarious!!




I think you need more boobage for this dress.  She's not sexy enough to pull it off.

Megs, she does carry purses like this all the time, you should blog on it, lol.


----------



## Chanel522

I like it and I don't. The dress looks a little cheap but I'm not sure exactly what it is that makes it look that way. Love the shoes though!


----------



## BPC

Think it's the hair- kills the entire look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like the look, but it's ill fitted.


----------



## myown

lanasyogamama said:


> I think you need more boobage for this dress.  She's not sexy enough to pull it off.



Don´t think so. I think bigger boobs would make the dress look trashy. 
I like the upper part of the look...


----------



## twinkle.tink

Megs said:


> ^ I am kinda torn on this look on her - it's much more glamorous, but not quite fitting.
> 
> Also, does she carry handbags in that way often?! If so, I need to cover it on PurseBlog because that's hilarious!!





lanasyogamama said:


> I think you need more boobage for this dress.  She's not sexy enough to pull it off.
> 
> Megs, she does carry purses like this all the time, you should blog on it, lol.



Yes, she does! And one can not unsee it!


----------



## uhpharm01

BPC said:


> Someone teach this girl how to carry a handbag.. pleeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssse..



I carry my handbag like that too. Hahaha


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/25/taylor-swift-brit-awards-2015-performance-video-watch-now/

Taylor Swift brings the house down with the opening number at the 2015 BRIT Awards held at The O2 Arena on Wednesday (February 25) in London, England.

The 25-year-old performer belted out her hit Blank Space to the screaming crowd. So amazing! Watch her performance below!

The 2015 BRIT Awards are just getting started. Check out the live stream of the show to catch all of the action, whic


----------



## Chanel522

I just really love her!


----------



## Croatia

Love her dress!!


----------



## berrydiva

Love that dress.


----------



## CobaltBlu

great dress. And, perfect for Chinese New Year, so two thumbs up!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/24/taylor-swift-rocks-sleek-green-look-to-elle-style-awards-2015/
> 
> Taylor Swift flashes some leg in a green dress while hitting the 2015 Elle Style Awards held at Sky Garden at The Walkie Talkie Tower on Tuesday (February 24) in London, England.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 25-year-old entertainer showed her loving nature after being named the Global Recording Artist of 2014.
> 
> It was just announced that Taylor has donated $50,000 to the New York City Department of Education.
> 
> I am informed that Taylor Swift has made a donation of $50,000 to the DOE, without restrictions to support DOE schools, a D.O.E. official wrote in a statement.



Can anyone ID the shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes? Thanks!



Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti



You are freaking awesome! Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/25/taylor-swift-brit-awards-2015-performance-video-watch-now/
> 
> Taylor Swift brings the house down with the opening number at the 2015 BRIT Awards held at The O2 Arena on Wednesday (February 25) in London, England.
> 
> The 25-year-old performer belted out her hit Blank Space to the screaming crowd. So amazing! Watch her performance below!
> 
> The 2015 BRIT Awards are just getting started. Check out the live stream of the show to catch all of the action, whic




I love her hair her make up anther dress.


----------



## Swanky

Sexy moves: The 25-year-old star pulled out her best dance moves while flaunting her fabulous figure and slim pins









Stop! Selfie time! The star took a break from posing for photographers to take selfies with fans







Sheer delight: Taylor's dress boasted a sheer feature, which was partially covered her the dragon design 






And another one! She moved her way down the red carpet as she posed for selfies with more fans







Lean back! At one point, she appeared intent on joining fans in the bleachers as she leaned in for a shot






Live, from the O2: Taylor was seen hamming it up for the TV cameras as she stopped for an interview



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...black-jumpsuit-BRIT-Awards.html#ixzz3SrdA01TX


----------



## BPC

Love her face and dress.
Absolutely hate her hair. It's too matronly for a 20 something.


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift* took the time to make one dying fans final wish come true by chatting with her via Facetime on Monday (March 2)!
 Im so sorry youre having a bad night, the 25-year-old singer said to the four-year-old fan named *Jalene Salinas*,  who is fighting terminal brain cancer. Im so happy to talk to you  though and Im so happy you like Shake It Off. You look beautiful  tonight, you really do. Youre just as pretty as your pictures.




*Taylor* spent 20 minutes talking with *Jalene* and also comforted her mom on the phone.
www.justjared.com


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/08/taylor-swift-beverly-hills-brunch/

Taylor Swift totes around a cute yellow handbag while lunching with a friend at A.O.C. restaurant on Saturday (March 7) in Los Angeles.

Later in the evening, the 25-year-old global superstar made it a ladies night, hanging out musician pals Selena Gomez, Ellie Goulding, and Haim sisters Este & Alana. If you missed it, check out all of the cute pics of them hanging out now!

Just this past Friday, concert tickets to watch Ellie, Calvin Harris, and John Newman went on sale. Catch them on August 29 an 30 in Belfast and Glasgow  tickets available at OnTheOutside.com!


----------



## Sasha2012

Taylor Swift may have finally found someone to fill that Blank Space.

Two pictures have surfaced on Twitter of the 25-year-old singer and Calvin Harris spending some time together while leaving a Whole Foods in Nashville, Tennessee.

The Style hitmaker and the 31-year-old Scottish DJ have been romantically linked together since both attending the BRIT Awards last month.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hville-amid-dating-rumours.html#ixzz3VZL6P5qv


----------



## Fran0421

Maybe they are making music together?


----------



## Chanel522

Fran0421 said:


> Maybe they are making music together?




[emoji41]


----------



## knics33

I saw on Facebook where Kenny Chesney performed last night (I believe) at the Bridgstone in Nashville and he brought a few people out and Taylor Swift was one of them. Yeah... the comments didn't show enthusiasm lol.

Calvin.... WTF...

Edit - I LOVE that dragon dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fran0421 said:


> Maybe they are making music together?



The term f**king for tracks comes to mind.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> The term f**king for tracks comes to mind.




Yep, either this or some sort of PR-faux-coupling...
I don't buy it.


----------



## L etoile

All I can see when I look at her is that limp purse hand.


----------



## Echoes

L etoile said:


> All I can see when I look at her is that limp purse hand.




...


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO!! Yes that pose is stupid, she looks like my barbies did when I made them "carry purses". It also makes her look like she's incapable of moving her arm properly. Not really paralyzed, but more like it's frozen or something.


----------



## Echoes

I keep looking at the expression in the second picture in #1609.

Looks like she sat on something ..........  unexpected.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> The term f**king for tracks comes to mind.



She's not Rita Ora. Taylor might be a lot of things but she's also a songwriter.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Echoes said:


> ...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/29/taylor-swift-is-so-chic-at-the-iheartradio-music-awards-2015/

Taylor Swift makes her entrance on the red carpet at the 2015 iHeartRadio Music Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Sunday (March 29) in Los Angeles.

The 25-year-old entertainer is set to present at the big show this evening, and shes nominated for a bunch of awards as well. Best of luck to Taylor as well as all of the other nominees!

Tune into the 2015 iHeartRadio Music Awards, airing in just a few minutes on NBC!

FYI: Taylor is wearing a KAUFMANFRANCO dress and Tamara Mellon shoes with rings by Rachel Katz and Porter Lyons.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her bod looks great but I'm finding her hair color a little flat and helmet-y.


----------



## Antonia

*Taylor and Madonna did a great collab tonight!*


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks good, but very thin... For some reason I don't remember her being this thin. I hope that this is her natural body shape.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really liked her performance outfit. She and Madonna were great.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/29/madonna-taylor-swifts-iheartradio-performance-video/

Madonna is joined on stage by Taylor Swift to perform her song Ghost Town live on stage at the 2015 iHeartRadio Music Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Sunday (March 29) in Los Angeles.

The 25-year-old pop star played the guitar to back up Madonna on her performance. What an awesome surprise collaboration!

Surprise! #MadonnaAndTaylor, Taylor tweeted after making the surprise appearance.

Make sure to watch the video of Taylor freaking out after winning an award earlier in the night.


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier this month it was claimed she insured her long legs for a whooping $40million.

Showcasing just why her limbs are worthy of such a high sum, Taylor Swift put her pins on parade as she enjoyed a night out in Hollywood on Monday.

Following a meal at Katsuya, the 25-year-old strutted her stuff as she made a stylish exit from the Japanese sushi restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ade-tiny-spotted-miniskirt.html#ixzz3W08EhVfZ


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute look!


----------



## dr.pepper

Her tan at I Heart Radio is everything! 

Not a fan of the style of her hair, but the ash blond looks great IMHO.


----------



## CeeJay

ByeKitty said:


> She looks good, but very thin... For some reason I don't remember her being this thin. I hope that this is her natural body shape.



I remember reading some article (probably when at the Hair Salon) that said that she has lost weight and because she's good friends with Karlie Kloss, wants to be as thin.  Apparently, she works out a great deal ..


----------



## Chanel522

Her body looks amazing!!!


----------



## renza

CeeJay said:


> I remember reading some article (probably when at the Hair Salon) that said that she has lost weight and because she's good friends with Karlie Kloss, wants to be as thin.  Apparently, she works out a great deal ..




She has always been thin but she looks thinner than Karlie now. I hope she just stays fit and doesn't overdo it.


----------



## slowlikehoney

renza said:


> She has always been thin but she looks thinner than Karlie now. I hope she just stays fit and doesn't overdo it.




Me too. I imagine that since she is so tall and thin that if she loses even a little weight it really shows.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She doesn't look good time thinner.


----------



## Ms Kiah

renza said:


> She has always been thin but she looks thinner than Karlie now. I hope she just stays fit and doesn't overdo it.


 
They all overdo it. 

No matter how thin they get, it's never thin enough. It's a sickness. They try to out-thin each other like it's a contest.


----------



## Tivo

Ms Kiah said:


> They all overdo it.
> 
> No matter how thin they get, it's never thin enough. It's a sickness. They try to out-thin each other like it's a contest.


And then they end up like Tara Reid - who probably thinks she's winning at the "still thin" awards.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Tivo said:


> And then they end up like Tara Reid - who probably thinks she's winning at the "still thin" awards.


 
Yep. 

Then they're "victims" of body shaming. They're size zeros because they forget to eat when stressed or have a fast metabolism.


----------



## berrydiva

Ms Kiah said:


> They all overdo it.
> 
> No matter how thin they get, it's never thin enough. It's a sickness. They try to out-thin each other like it's a contest.




This!


----------



## Ladybug09

renza said:


> She has always been thin but she looks thinner than Karlie now. I hope she just stays fit and doesn't overdo it.



Was just about to say she is getting too thin.


----------



## Echoes

When the shoulders start looking skeletal, it's time to eat a cracker.


----------



## StopHammertime

She still looks beautiful, she has always been thin. I am just not a fan of the way she holds her purse. I just want to walk up to her and slide it up her arm to a more natural place LOL.


----------



## Swanky

She's always a rail IMO.  She moves a LOT on stage and probably in rehearsals as well.  At her height and predisposition to being thin she may have trouble keeping weight on.


----------



## Swanky

Tivo said:


> And then they end up like Tara Reid - who probably thinks she's winning at the "still thin" awards.



I'll never win that award 

:lolots:


----------



## Charles

You can still see muscle tone in her legs, so I doubt she's starving herself or anything.  She looks fit to me.


----------



## Echoes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's always a rail IMO.  She moves a LOT on stage and probably in rehearsals as well.  At her height and predisposition to being thin she may have trouble keeping weight on.



With all the stalkerazzi following her around, you'd think there would be pictures of her pigging out in restaurants and stories of how she eats and still can't gain weight.


----------



## leeann

I'm sure if the media pays enough attention to her weight pictures like that will magically "surface".


----------



## knics33

:okay::tumbleweed: - My general reaction to the pics of Taylor Swift strumming a few chords on her guitar/trying to look sexy while on stage with Madonna.


----------



## Echoes

I was more struck by the Mutt & Jeff  image of them standing side by side.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She was smart to not show up for that Tidal bs


----------



## ChanelMommy

Charles said:


> You can still see muscle tone in her legs, so I doubt she's starving herself or anything.  She looks fit to me.



That's the first thing I noticed her muscle tone in her legs she looks very fit.


----------



## Charles

ChanelMommy said:


> That's the first thing I noticed her muscle tone in her legs she looks very fit.



It's funny.  You see most models that have like zero muscle tone and people are like "OMG, she has an amazing body!".  Then you have ladies like Taylor who actually have some definition, which takes work and effort, and people say she's too skinny.  I much prefer the latter than the former.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Ever since those pics of her looking close with Karlie Kloss I was wondering when Taylor would publicly find a boyfriend.

With Calvin Harris leaving The Troubador in West Hollywood, after watching Haim perform on Thursday.

More pics at the link

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-driving-LA-home-morning.html#ixzz3WH6GoORy


----------



## minababe

Ms Kiah said:


> Ever since those pics of her looking close with Karlie Kloss I was wondering when Taylor would publicly find a boyfriend.
> 
> With Calvin Harris leaving The Troubador in West Hollywood, after watching Haim perform on Thursday.
> 
> More pics at the link
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-driving-LA-home-morning.html#ixzz3WH6GoORy


 
what a hot couple!
they look great together. really good match


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think I approve of him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think I approve of him.




Why?


----------



## Chanel522

minababe said:


> what a hot couple!
> they look great together. really good match




Agreed!!


----------



## AshTx.1

They look cute together.


----------



## barbie444

I Approve him but not for Taylor but for ME!! I don't think I could be friends with Taylor even though I own every cd she has released every guy she is spotted with I'm into.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's hot! You go get some Taylor...lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Waiting for the next heartbreak song....


----------



## ByeKitty

Before he could get with me, he'd have to take 30 showers to get rid of the Rita Ora stench!


----------



## purseprincess32

Not sure how I feel about them as a couple. He's cute and she's pretty but they seem like their personalities are completely different from one another. He may be written about in her next album..


----------



## Fran0421

purseprincess32 said:


> Not sure how I feel about them as a couple. He's cute and she's pretty but they seem like their personalities are completely different from one another. He may be written about in her next album..



  I agree with you. I feel like he is serious all the time, might just be me though.


----------



## AEGIS

well they're both tall thin and blonde and in the industry. it works on some level....and they're both corny with the matching


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her mother has cancer


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read that too. Sending some prayers up for The Swifts.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, her post made me teary.  Prayers for her family.


----------



## jclaybo

http://taylorswift.tumblr.com/post/115942142045/just-so-you-know

Just so you know&#8230;

Hey guys,
I&#8217;m writing to you with an update I wish I wasn&#8217;t giving you, but it&#8217;s important and I&#8217;m used to sharing important events in my life with you. Usually when things happen to me, I process them and then write music about how I feel, and you hear it much later. This is something my family and I thought you should know about now.
For Christmas this year, I asked my mom that one of her gifts to me be her going to the doctor to get screened for any health issues, just to ease some worries of mine. She agreed, and went in to get checked. There were no red flags and she felt perfectly fine, but she did it just to get me and my brother off her case about it.
The results came in, and I&#8217;m saddened to tell you that my mom has been diagnosed with cancer. I&#8217;d like to keep the details of her condition and treatment plans private, but she wanted you to know.
She wanted you to know because your parents may be too busy juggling everything they&#8217;ve got going on to go to the doctor, and maybe you reminding them to go get checked for cancer could possibly lead to an early diagnosis and an easier battle&#8230; Or peace of mind in knowing that they&#8217;re healthy and there&#8217;s nothing to worry about. She wanted you to know why she may not be at as many shows this tour. She&#8217;s got an important battle to fight.
Thank you for caring about my family so much that she would want me to share this information with you. 
I hope and pray that you never get news like this.
Love you.
Taylor
73,084 notes


----------



## barbie444

I just heard and I really hope her mother gets better. I am VERY close to my moher and I am the one who makes sure she goes to the doctor and gets checked too. I lost my grandmother to Cancer and I am terrified something happening to my mother.  Good Mothers are very precious


----------



## salmaash

Hope her mom will get better and have a quick recovery! loving the support from other celebrities..


----------



## minababe

no new pics of her and calvin harris?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/19...touching-backstage-moment-at-acm-awards-2015/

Taylor Swift wraps her arm around her mom Andrea while walking around backstage at the 2015 Academy of Country Music Awards held at AT&T Stadium on Sunday (April 19) in Arlington, Tex.

The 25-year-old singer was presented with the Milestone Award by her mom, who was recently diagnosed with cancer. Her dad Scott cheered her on from the audience!

While backstage, Taylor met up with Nick Jonas and Olivia Culpo for a photo.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Reem Acra dress, Brian Atwood shoes, Luna Rossa earrings, Melissa Kaye Jewelry bands, a Doves ring, and an EF Collection pave ring.


----------



## myown

she posted a lot of pics of herself at this event on instgram. i thought the dress was white! the baby-blue is cute. makes it less of a wedding-gown.


----------



## Chanel522

Very pretty...


----------



## salmaash

cute outfit..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not a big fan of this look. Her mother's speech was good.


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Talks Heartbreak & 'Happily Ever After' in 'Elle' Cover Story *



 
*Taylor Swift* holds up her guitar on the cover of _Elle_ magazines June 2015 issue, on newsstands May 19.
 Heres what the 25-year-old entertainer said in her interview, which was conducted by blogger-turned-actress *Tavi Gevinson*:
*On breakups:* Clean I wrote as I was walking out  of Liberty in London. Someone I used to dateit hit me that Id been in  the same city as him for two weeks and I hadnt thought about it. When  it did hit me, it was like, Oh, I hope hes doing well. And nothing  else. And you know how it is when youre going through heartbreak. A  heartbroken person is unlike any other person. Their time moves at a  completely different pace than ours. Its this mental, physical,  emotional ache and feeling so conflicted. Nothing distracts you from it.  Then time passes, and the more you live your life and create new  habits, you get used to not having a text message every morning saying,  Hello, beautiful. Good morning. You get used to not calling someone at  night to tell them how your day was. You replace these old habits with  new habits, like texting your friends in a group chat all day and  planning fun dinner parties and going out on adventures with your  girlfriends, and then all of a sudden one day youre in London and you  realize youve been in the same place as your ex for two weeks and  youre fine. And you hope hes fine. The first thought that came to my  mind was, Im finally clean. Id been in this media hailstorm of people  having a very misconstrued perception of who I was. There were really  insensitive jokes being made at awards shows by hosts; there were snarky  headlines in the pressTaylor Goes Through a Breakup: Well, That Was  Swift!focusing on all the wrong things.
*On the idea of happily ever after: *Id never been  in a relationship when I wrote my first couple of albums, so these were  all projections of what I thought they might be like. They were based on  movies and books and songs and literature that tell us that a  relationship is the most magical thing that can ever happen to you. And  then once I fell in love, or thought I was in love, and then experienced  disappointment or it just not working out a few times, I realized  theres this idea of happily ever after which in real life doesnt  happen. Theres no riding off into the sunset, because the camera always  keeps rolling in real life. Its magical if you ask anyone who has ever  fallen in loveits the greatest. Now I have more of a grasp on the  fact that when youre in a state of infatuation and you think everything  that person does is perfect, it thenif youre luckymorphs into a real  relationship when you see that that person is not in fact perfect, but  you still want to see them every day.
 For more from *Taylor*, visit Elle.com.


----------



## Swanky

www.justjared.com


----------



## Swanky

*Jaime King to Taylor Swift: It's An 'Honor to Be Your Sister' *



 
*Jaime King* shows off her growing baby bump while attending _The Game of Plenti_ event at Skylight Modern on Wednesday night (May 6) in New York City.
 The 36-year-old pregnant actress was joined by *Kevin* and *Danielle Jonas*, and *Coco Rocha*.
 And this is why its an honor to be your sister @taylorswift  I  love you and I am so very proud of the work and love you are giving to  this world, *Jaime* shared on Instagram that day about her BFF *Taylor Swift*.


http://www.justjared.com/page/2/


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been trying to keep their romance out of the spotlight, but know there is no denying music has its newest power couple.

Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris made it clear they are officially dating as they headed out for a bite to eat on Tuesday night in Santa Monica, California.

Until now the pair's relationship had a question mark hanging over it, but as the stepped out hand-in-hand it was clear they are a hot new item.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lding-hands-way-date-night.html#ixzz3aBblB3xQ


----------



## myown

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jaime King to Taylor Swift: It's An 'Honor to Be Your Sister' *
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/05/jaime-king-kevin-jonas-plenti-event.jpg
> *Jaime King* shows off her growing baby bump while attending _The Game of Plenti_ event at Skylight Modern on Wednesday night (May 6) in New York City.
> The 36-year-old pregnant actress was joined by *Kevin* and *Danielle Jonas*, and *Coco Rocha*.
> And this is why its an honor to be your sister @taylorswift  I  love you and I am so very proud of the work and love you are giving to  this world, *Jaime* shared on Instagram that day about her BFF *Taylor Swift*.
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/page/2/



sister? like sister in hearts?


----------



## Charles

Her legs....lord have mercy!


----------



## knics33

Get ready for the breakup song and interviews yall lol... I have a feeling this one will be extra.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not here for this guy. I agree she has great legs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knics33 said:


> Get ready for the breakup song and interviews yall lol... I have a feeling this one will be extra.


 
I'm here for it!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

I find it fascinating that a few years ago he seemed to reappear looking blonde, tanned, fit and generally much better looking... when all I remember every time I see him now is how he _used_ to look:


(2008)





 tumblr


----------



## MJDaisy

Lounorada said:


> I find it fascinating that a few years ago he seemed to reappear looking blonde, tanned, fit and generally much better looking... when all I remember every time I see him now is how he _used_ to look:
> 
> 
> (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




OMG!!! He looked so diff!


----------



## knics33

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm here for it!!!!!



Lol me too


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/17/taylor-swift-calvin-harris-kiss-at-billboard-awards-video/

Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris make a super cute couple while sitting together in the front row at the 2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.

When the 25-year-old singer won the award for Top Billboard 200 Album for 1989, she gave her boyfriend a sweet kiss before heading up on stage. Check out the video below!

Taylor kicked off the show that night by presenting the music video for Bad Blood for the very first time. Make sure to watch the star-studded short film now.

FYI: Taylor is wearing a Balmain jumpsuit, Brian Atwood shoes, Effy Jewelry earrings, a Djula bracelet, and Carrera y Carrera, Djula, and Ileana Makri rings.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Taylor is giving me 1970's Cheryl Tiegs vibes.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks good, very confident.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Charles said:


> Her legs....lord have mercy!



I know right?? Dang., I need her workout regimen.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> I find it fascinating that a few years ago he seemed to reappear looking blonde, tanned, fit and generally much better looking... when all I remember every time I see him now is how he _used_ to look:
> 
> 
> (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



That's Calvin?? No wayyyy


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love that white outfit and her hair, makeup everything.


----------



## lulu212121

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Taylor is giving me 1970's Cheryl Tiegs vibes.


Me, too!


----------



## Ladybug09

That hair is a NO!!


----------



## Tamie

She looks so radiant. Gorgeous!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think that's the best I've ever seen her look!


----------



## PurseLynne

She looks like a young Jane Fonda


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks good for her, but she's really showing off the implants with the lines of them bulging through her skin in this outfit.


----------



## Longchamp

Just watched her new Bad Blood Video.  All that about Katy Perry?  
Didn't like it, expected more.  Reminded me of Kill Bill. 


I don't like to see girls/ladies hitting each other, maybe that's why I didn't like it.


----------



## renza

kittenslingerie said:


> She looks good for her, but she's really showing off the implants with the lines of them bulging through her skin in this outfit.


How can you tell that they're implants?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I thought the Bad Blood video was awesome.


----------



## bisousx

She looks hot. Probably so glad to burst out of her contrived, faux good-girl dress code that her managers concocted.


----------



## myown

Ladybug09 said:


> That hair is a NO!!



yeah first thing i noticed


----------



## vuittonGirl

Love her outfit and hair.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> I find it fascinating that a few years ago he seemed to reappear looking blonde, tanned, fit and generally much better looking... when all I remember every time I see him now is how he _used_ to look:
> 
> 
> (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Total make over.


----------



## kittenslingerie

duplicate post


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I had no idea Bad Blood was about Katy Perry lok


----------



## kittenslingerie

renza said:


> How can you tell that they're implants?



Its quite obvious. She's thinner than ever, has zero body fat and circles for tits.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Before and after. She's had them a little while now but usually covers them more.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I think the hair looks too 'old' on her...all I see is Emmylou Harris.


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> I think the hair looks too 'old' on her...all I see is Emmylou Harris.
> 
> encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQsv7tp7Syl5ryHuzgXrrEgBjcGg3rNhfydSPwGT4gW-EQoeDFViA



 I agree! 
Taylors hair is atrocious IMO.


----------



## zaara10

Glitterandstuds said:


> I had no idea Bad Blood was about Katy Perry lok




I didn't know either!


----------



## renza

kittenslingerie said:


> Before and after. She's had them a little while now but usually covers them more.




I see what you mean but to be fair that first photo of her is from when she was what, 17?  I assumed she was a late bloomer who wore a lot of padding before seeing the latest photos in the jumpsuit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Get em Taylor.


----------



## NovemberRain

Am i the only one that expected her to "do the Hustle" in that jumpsuit?


----------



## knics33

I agree that hair is just AWFUL... bad "mom cut" and the color is straight a weird grey blonde. She was annoying to me (as usual). She just radiates immaturity IMO... she acts like she is still 17. Calvin looked annoyed for the most part... at one point when she won an award and had to do the lets kiss for the cameras thing, he completely rolled his eyes at her lol... anyone else catch that?


----------



## Jayne1

I thought it was a young Faith Hill. It might be the oversize, denture like veneers.


----------



## Jayne1

kittenslingerie said:


> Its quite obvious. She's thinner than ever, has zero body fat and circles for tits.


Yes, thinner than ever, with round boobs. Lots of upper pole fulness, she's not hiding the implants, in fact, she's been showing them off since she got them.


----------



## littlerock

1) Her legs are amazeballs. Is this for real?
2) She continously has bad hair. Looks like a wig.. maybe it is? If so, why???
3) Her latest BF is hot. Are we sure that's him in the 2008 pic? A tan and new teeth go a longgggg way. 
4) Speaking of teeth... nvm.
5) Wait, Jaime King is her sister?


----------



## Jayne1

kittenslingerie said:


> Before and after. She's had them a little while now but usually covers them more.


Her eyes are different too, although I expect someone to tell me it's just makeup.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually think Calvin was cuter with dark hair. Not that he's ever been cute. 
She would look better if she gained a few pounds. I don't hate this hair, but it's not my favorite on her.


----------



## littlerock

What in the hails is going on with her lip in that last pic? Chapped? Just had a beet juice smoothie? That is not make-up.. if it is, her MU person should be fired.

And that hair... WHY?????


----------



## Lounorada

I didn't think that jumpsuit looked good on her all I could see were her tennis ball implants. She needs more shape to her body to pull it off well, someone like Rihanna or J.Lo would have worn it better, IMO. 

Also, I don't buy this 'relationship' with Calvin for a second. Their interactions and body language looked awkward and forced last night. Just plain weird...

ETA: I find her so attention seeking and incredibly annoying, especially at award shows


----------



## Echoes

Well, since somebody mentioned Jane .....


----------



## littlerock

I get more of a sixteen candles vibe.. i dunno.


----------



## minababe

Sasha2012 said:


> They have been trying to keep their romance out of the spotlight, but know there is no denying music has its newest power couple.
> 
> Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris made it clear they are officially dating as they headed out for a bite to eat on Tuesday night in Santa Monica, California.
> 
> Until now the pair's relationship had a question mark hanging over it, but as the stepped out hand-in-hand it was clear they are a hot new item.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lding-hands-way-date-night.html#ixzz3aBblB3xQ


 
wow wow wow one of the hottest couples in Hollywood right now


----------



## Antonia

*She looked amaze-balls in that white jump suit and that killer bod!  So jealous!!*


----------



## Jayne1

I still say Faith Hill. lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think she looks great but I'll admit her teeth were the first thing I noticed. I couldn't remember them looking like that before!


----------



## boxermom

I thought she looked fantastic and that her make-up was perfect.

I wonder what the heck Katy Perry did to Taylor to start the feud?


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Tops the 'Maxim' Hot List for 2015! *



 
*Taylor Swift* is featured on the cover of _Maxim_s June/July 2015 issue, on newsstands May 27.
 The 25-year-old singer landed the number one spot on the mags Hot List this year. Here is what she had to share with the mag:
*On being number one*: Its really nice and such an  incredible compliment.  This year has been my favorite year of my life  so far.  I got to make an album exactly the way I wanted to make it.  I  got to put it out exactly the way I dreamed about putting it out.  Every  one of these kinds of whims and ideas came to fruition.  The videosIm  proud of those, Im proud of the tour, Im proud of the way this all  happened.  In the midst of all that, this is really nice.  It really  fells like a wonderful celebration of my favorite year.
*On having so many best friends*: Thankfully, 10  years into my career now, Ive learned how to work in a smarter way. You  have to have time to breathe and have a happy life, and friendships are  so important to me. Thankfullythanks to the fansnow we get to play  stadiums, so we do two or three stadium shows a week. Ill see my  friends in whichever city Im closer to.
 For more from *Taylor*, visit Maxim.com!


----------



## littlerock

^ She looks a million times better in those pics, without over the top big hair and big teeth. She should go with the "natural" look more often.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> I find it fascinating that a few years ago he seemed to reappear looking blonde, tanned, fit and generally much better looking... when all I remember every time I see him now is how he _used_ to look:
> 
> 
> (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



See that's how I remember him!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Her eyes are different too, although I expect someone to tell me it's just makeup.




I always remember an interview I read with her fairly early in her career where she was talking about reading people's comments online, and people said she had small eyes, and she said she thought "wait, I do?"  

Her hair always tends on the helmety side for some reason.


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> See that's how I remember him!!




:lolots:


----------



## myown

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> * Taylor Swift is featured on the cover of Maxims June/July 2015 issue, on newsstands May 27.
> The 25-year-old singer landed the number one spot on the mags Hot List this year. Here is what she had to share with the mag:
> On being number one: Its really nice and such an  incredible compliment.  This year has been my favorite year of my life  so far.  I got to make an album exactly the way I wanted to make it.  I  got to put it out exactly the way I dreamed about putting it out.  Every  one of these kinds of whims and ideas came to fruition.  The videosIm  proud of those, Im proud of the tour, Im proud of the way this all  happened.  In the midst of all that, this is really nice.  It really  fells like a wonderful celebration of my favorite year.
> On having so many best friends: Thankfully, 10  years into my career now, Ive learned how to work in a smarter way. You  have to have time to breathe and have a happy life, and friendships are  so important to me. Thankfullythanks to the fansnow we get to play  stadiums, so we do two or three stadium shows a week. Ill see my  friends in whichever city Im closer to.
> For more from Taylor, visit *


*

she looks great here*


----------



## MJDaisy

i love t swift. I don't get the new boyfriend choice though. and I really don't like her hair...I wish she would have long curly blonde hair again. If she insists on keeping it straight I wish she would at least style it less like a mom.


----------



## knics33

Lounorada said:


> I didn't think that jumpsuit looked good on her all I could see were her tennis ball implants. She needs more shape to her body to pull it off well, someone like Rihanna or J.Lo would have worn it better, IMO.
> 
> Also, I don't buy this 'relationship' with Calvin for a second. Their interactions and body language looked awkward and forced last night. Just plain weird...
> 
> ETA: I find her so attention seeking and incredibly annoying, especially at award shows



Agreed with everything. I don't buy a lot with her... the posse, the boyfriends, etc... I think _she _thinks it's real... I think they are usually doing it for press. She seems so la-la land narcissistic to me. Her level of awkward is through the roof... she is painful to watch at these award shows lol. JMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think she looks great but I'll admit her teeth were the first thing I noticed. I couldn't remember them looking like that before!




I don't pay much attention to Taylor, but my eyes went straight to her teeth.


----------



## myown

^really? i thought the hair and boobs were much worse


----------



## Lounorada

knics33 said:


> agreed with everything. I don't buy a lot with her... The posse, the boyfriends, etc... I think _she _thinks it's real... I think they are usually doing it for press. She seems so la-la land narcissistic to me. Her level of awkward is through the roof... She is painful to watch at these award shows lol. Jmo.


 
+1


----------



## Chanel522

I can't remember if I replied to this already and I'm too lazy to look, but I love the jumpsuit so much!! The hair and teeth aren't doing her any favors though. Never really care for her made up looks though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

http://www.bodylanguagesuccess.com/2015/05/nonverbal-communication-analysis-no_18.html
* Nonverbal Communication Analysis No. 3190: Taylor Swift's Body Language of Feigned Surprise (PHOTOS) *




​ 



















 Taylor Swift cleaned up last night at the 2015 Billboard Music Awards  with eight trophies including "Top Artist". This was no surprise to  most - including Swift. The image above was captured earlier this year  at the iHeartRadio Music Awards. In this moment she is feigning  surprise. During sincere surprise the mouth opens significantly more than is seen on Ms. Swift - taking on a vertically-oriented oval appearance. Moreover, the teeth are rarely if ever visible - _and NEVER to this degree_. In sincere surprise the lips cover the teeth. Here Taylor Swift is indeed faking surprise.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know the guy that wrote the above article a little, and asked him how her eyes could be so open now compared to how they looked when she was younger.  His opinion was that it was https://www.facebook.com/gjack.brown?fref=ufi botox on entire upper half of her face as well as lower lid surgery and/or fillers.


----------



## renza

^Oh really? That's kind of a bummer. I always liked her squinity eyes--they had such a beautiful shape.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I tend to think almost everybody looks better pre-plastic surgery.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

cute_classy said:


> ^^ i tend to think almost everybody looks better pre-plastic surgery.



+1


----------



## Hobbsy

Her veneers aren't oversized?!


----------



## pinkpolo

Her teeth now remind me of Hilary and Haylie Duff's horse teeth. I liked her better when she stuck to her "country roots" with her natural cat eye look and tight curls. It was really refreshing to see someone so genuinely surprised by the success of her songs.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I tend to think almost everybody looks better pre-plastic surgery.





Coach Lover Too said:


> +1



-1


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I think her implants are fantastic, it's not easy to do breast implants on such a thin girl with no curves whatsoever, but I think whoever did hers did a great job, they are just right for her body.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree they're great. They'd look even better if she gained a couple pounds.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I agree they're great. They'd look even better if she gained a couple pounds.


Yes, she is far too thin now, I wonder if she did that intentionally?


----------



## renza

lanasyogamama said:


> I know the guy that wrote the above article a little, and asked him how her eyes could be so open now compared to how they looked when she was younger.  His opinion was that it was https://www.facebook.com/gjack.brown?fref=ufi botox on entire upper half of her face as well as lower lid surgery and/or fillers.


I think if she had anything done to her eyes or face it was just in the past year. I have watched a lot of her live performances on video over the past few years (I am a fan, yes ), and I think it's only the very recent performances where it looks like her eyes are bigger (the change in makeup and hairstyles made a big difference in the past) and her face doesn't move as much, especially around her cheeks and nose, when she sings. Blargh. I am so sick of young women getting plastic surgery, fillers, botox, etc.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah she hasn't been looking very natural lately. Her lips changed shape too.


----------



## AEGIS

pinkpolo said:


> Her teeth now remind me of Hilary and Haylie Duff's horse teeth. I liked her better when she stuck to her "country roots" with her natural cat eye look and tight curls. It was really refreshing to see someone so genuinely surprised by the success of her songs.



Taylor hasn't been genuinely surprised for about 6 years


----------



## AEGIS

i think i like her new eyes, straight hair and new look in general.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, her boobs are great for a rail thin girl.  As long and lanky as she is I'd assume it's nearly impossible to keep weight on when she's performing as much as she does.


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Breaks Vevo Records with 'Bad Blood' Music Video *



 
*Taylor Swift* hits the stage for the opening night of the _1989 World Tour_&#8216;s U.S. leg on Wednesday (May 20) at CenturyLink Center in Bossier City, La.
 The 25-year-old singer received some major news the next day &#8211; her &#8220;Bad Blood&#8221; music video has broken Vevo records!
*Taylor*&#8216;s star-studded video received 20.1 million views in 24 hours, beating the previous record holder &#8211; *Nicki Minaj*&#8216;s &#8220;Anaconda&#8221; video, which had 19.6 million views.
 &#8220;FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW YOU BROKE THE VEVO WORLD RECORD THANK YOU,&#8221; *Taylor* tweeted to her fans.


----------



## Charles

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, her boobs are great for a rail thin girl.  As long and lanky as she is I'd assume it's nearly impossible to keep weight on when she's performing as much as she does.



If you look at the pics you just posted, you can see muscle definition in her thighs and her legs aren't lacking tone, so it's not like she's starving herself.  She's just very fit.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, I never said anything about her looking too thin or starving herself.  I think she must eat plenty or she'd be thinner IMO.


----------



## minababe

I think she Looks great and natural. I don't think she had done plastic surgery. to me her face Looks just older and she has more Charisma but not plastic or different.


----------



## Jayne1

minababe said:


> I think she Looks great and natural. I don't think she had done plastic surgery. to me her face Looks just older and she has more Charisma but not plastic or different.



I think she did do something, but it's hard to pinpoint what, other than nose, teeth  and eyes.  Her face is much more symmetrical and she's got that star quality face.


----------



## renza

^I agree that she looks a little different around the eyes, but you can't really compare a picture of her at 17/18 and one at 25 and not expect it to look drastically different. Losing baby fat, losing weight generally, and makeup application makes a dramatic difference. I think the very light colored makeup (or sometimes over-bronzing, ugh) that she does now, along with the very strong lipstick, makes her look extremely different.


----------



## Swanky

I agree she has giant veneers, but I also agree that she's aged and changed a lot too. 
I don't find her face to have any "star quality" though. 
She's become very savvy with how she carries herself and can afford the best stylists/MUAs which makes a difference too. 
Her whole body was much softer in her teens.


----------



## Echoes

> The Los Angeles specialty erotic boutique that lent Taylor Swift her sexy latex music-video outfits may be able to capitalize on the recent star power.
> 
> Shawn Gentry, director of operations for The Stockroom, tells Page Six the shop will make a &#8220;full run&#8221; of the outfits worn by Swift and her gal pal Selena Gomez in the newly released &#8220;Bad Blood&#8221; video.
> 
> In the first scene of the video, Swift, 25, wears a flesh-colored latex dress that retails for $235. Its online description bills it as the &#8220;perfect symbiosis of fetishwear and classic lingerie.&#8221;
> 
> Although the revealing frock is usually custom-made, Swift wore it off-the-rack, Gentry says. He estimated it to be a size extra small.
> 
> Gomez&#8217;s sexy black latex blouse, whose online description promises to help &#8220;your inner vintage film diva&#8221; emerge, was also off the rack and is usually custom-made, too.
> 
> The blouse, like Swift&#8217;s costume, comes in more than 30 colors and retails for $360.
> 
> Gentry says a rep from Swift&#8217;s team came in to pull items for a secret client about a month ago.
> 
> He began to inquire who the star was once the total price of items surged past $10,000.
> 
> In all, Swift&#8217;s team borrowed a whopping $13,000 worth of clothes for the shoot and kept $5,000 worth of them.
> 
> Gentry says no sex toys or pleasure items were pulled, only clothes.
> 
> When asked if The Stockroom plans to set up a special in-store section dedicated to items borrowed by the star, Gentry didn&#8217;t seem convinced.
> 
> However, the fetish boutique has noticed a slight increase in online traffic and an uptick in customer service calls since the video&#8217;s release three days ago.
> 
> As of Thursday, &#8220;Bad Blood&#8221; has been viewed more than 37 million times.





http://pagesix.com/2015/05/21/sex-shop-lent-taylor-swift-13k-in-clothes-for-bad-blood/


----------



## Echoes

> There&#8217;s no denying that Taylor&#8217;s hot, flesh-colored bodice in the opening scene of &#8216;Bad Blood&#8217; was one of her sexiest looks yet &#8212; did she pay a visit to a sex shop to get the look? Find out!
> 
> Taylor Swift, 25, went BIG for her &#8220;Bad Blood&#8221; music video. The 1989 star turned heads while kicking butt in a flesh-colored latex outfit, which was totally one of Taylor&#8217;s most stripped-down looks yet &#8212; and you won&#8217;t believe where she got her barely-there outfit!
> 
> Taylor Swift&#8217;s &#8216;Bad Blood&#8217; Outfit From Sex Shop: Spent $13K For Video
> 
> Taylor really wanted &#8220;Bad Blood&#8221; to be epic &#8212; and that starts with epic costumes!
> 
> Los Angeles erotic boutique, The Stockroom, lent Taylor $13,000 in clothes for the entire &#8220;Bad Blood&#8221; music video, according to Page Six. No wonder the costumes were so sexy!
> 
> Taylor&#8217;s flesh-colored outfit in the beginning of the video when she&#8217;s fighting bad guys with Selena Gomez, 22, retails for $235. Meanwhile, Selena&#8217;s black latex blouse sells for $360, and like Taylor&#8217;s outfit it comes in 30 colors. The stores director said that they plan to make a &#8220;full run&#8221; of the outfits, too, meaning you can get their ready-to-kill look!
> 
> After Taylor&#8217;s $13,000 shopping spree, she ended up keeping $5,000 worth of the clothing, according to the site. We have to say, Taylor&#8217;s &#8220;Bad Blood&#8221; music video was one of her best ever, already having more than 40 million views on YouTube. Without the amazing costumes, it wouldn&#8217;t have been the same!
> 
> Taylor Swift &#8216;Bad Blood&#8217; Movie? &#8212; Singer Plans To Expand Music Video Universe
> 
> It&#8217;s a good thing Taylor kept some of the costumes, because we might not have seen the last of Taylor&#8217;s character Catastrophe and her nemesis Arysn! In fact, Taylor wants to go even bigger with &#8220;Bad Blood,&#8221; by expanding the universe, HollywoodLife.com learned EXCLUSIVELY.
> 
> &#8220;The reaction for the video has been overwhelmingly positive and the thirst for more is at a fever pitch,&#8221; an insider told us. &#8220;Taylor has plans to make these characters into a comic book series. She also would love a Todd McFarlane toy line of all the characters, and if schedules permit, a full feature length film as well. This is not the last you&#8217;ll see these characters in some incarnation.&#8221;



http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/05/22/taylor-swift-bad-blood-outfit-sex-shop-latex-dress/


----------



## Echoes

> 23 May 2015
> 
> Looks like there might be some Bad Blood brewing between Taylor Swift and her new man Calvin Harris.
> 
> Singer Taylor, 25, and superstar DJ Calvin, 31, have been dating since March and looked head over heels at the Billboard Music Awards last week.
> 
> But just 24 hours earlier, Scot Calvin &#8211; who has a reputation for being a bit of a player &#8211; was spotted getting very close to a mystery brunette.
> 
> And after his two-hour set at Wet Republic in Las Vegas, Calvin, who has dated singers Ellie Goulding, 28, and Rita Ora, 24, left with the girl in his SUV.
> 
> The former fish factory worker, now the richest DJ in the world with a £65million fortune, emerged from the club with a giant entourage and the solo girl in tow.
> 
> She was hanging around while he said his goodbyes to his security team and then was seen climbing into his motor before he slipped in behind her.
> 
> I Knew You Were Trouble singer Taylor has reportedly confronted Calvin, whose hits include Summer and Feel So Close, about his travelling companion.
> 
> And she has a fearsome reputation for not letting misbehaving men off lightly.
> 
> Taylor, who has been linked with actor Jake Gyllenhaal, 34, singer Joe Jonas,&#8201;&#8201;25, and One Direction&#8217;s Harry Styles, 21, has used her rage and heartache in many of her hits.
> 
> So here&#8217;s hoping Calvin isn&#8217;t about to go from boyfriend to single.




http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/taylor-swift-confronts-calvin-harris-5749746


----------



## Swanky

Oddly, her eyes weren't actually squinty, then open. . . they were open wide as a child.  perhaps she started over-posing w/ squinty eyes thinking it was seductive or something?


----------



## leeann

With all the promotion for the bad blood video, i was expecting the song to be somewhat decent. Her songwriters need to step up their game.


----------



## renza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oddly, her eyes weren't actually squinty, then open. . . they were open wide as a child.  perhaps she started over-posing w/ squinty eyes thinking it was seductive or something?
> fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/308/8/7/taylor_swift_before_and_after_by_timkall-d4f2hrc.jpg


Oh that's interesting. I wouldn't be surprised if she was over-squinting in those teenage photos. I know she is really trying for the wide-eyed expression these days.  
I have a cousin who has those sort of puffy lower eyelids like Taylor does, and depending on how much sleep she got and how she applied her makeup sometimes they are pretty much invisible and other times they are very prominent.


----------



## janinewhit

Pretty


----------



## Longchamp

leeann said:


> With all the promotion for the bad blood video, i was expecting the song to be somewhat decent. Her songwriters need to step up their game.




Agree. I expected more out of this song also.


----------



## Underoos!

leeann said:


> With all the promotion for the bad blood video, i was expecting the song to be somewhat decent. Her songwriters need to step up their game.




Me too.  The song is just bland.  I was expecting something stronger.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

leeann said:


> With all the promotion for the bad blood video, i was expecting the song to be somewhat decent. Her songwriters need to step up their game.



The song that has been released is different from the one in the album (which doesn't feature Kendrick Lamar). It's somewhat better.


----------



## Chanel522

She was so cute as a little girl!

As far as the squinty eyes go...my sister's friend always did the squinty eyed smile when she was a teenager and my sister started doing it too. Drove my mom nuts bc every picture she has of her from about 15-17 was that way and my sister and I both have big open eyes so it def wasn't natural. Could be the same for Taylor.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/26/taylor-swift-dishes-on-most-difficult-part-about-being-pop-star/

Taylor Swift shows off her long legs while stepping out of her apartment on Tuesday (May 26) in New York Citys Tribeca district.

The 25-year-old Bad Blood singer recently discussed the hardest thing about being a pop star.

I do have to leave the cats behind when I leave the country, which is the hardest part, Taylor shared during Radio 1 Breakfast Show with Nick Grimshaw about her cats Meredith Grey and Olivia Benson.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the hair and makeup. Don't like the outfit.


----------



## Echoes

^^  It's OK .... casual.

The legs are dangerous though.


----------



## littlerock

I love the outfit. Perfect for her. And the make up is good. Still can't get onboard with the hair.. maybe someday.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lol she always has that smirk


----------



## knasarae

I think the outfit looks good on her until she turns to the side and then I feel like it makes her butt look flatter than it is.  I feel like a lot of stuff she wears is like that.


----------



## Kim Jo

Wow, nice dress and nice smile also


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/26/taylor-swift-dishes-on-most-difficult-part-about-being-pop-star/
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift shows off her long legs while stepping out of her apartment on Tuesday (May 26) in New York Citys Tribeca district.
> 
> 
> 
> The 25-year-old Bad Blood singer recently discussed the hardest thing about being a pop star.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to leave the cats behind when I leave the country, which is the hardest part, Taylor shared during Radio 1 Breakfast Show with Nick Grimshaw about her cats Meredith Grey and Olivia Benson.




Awwe, she looks great! Love the outfit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Legs for days! She looks great.


----------



## Lounorada

Cute outfit, but I don't like those shoes with it. They look cheap.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...forbes-most-powerful-women-list-10277853.html



> * Taylor Swift becomes youngest ever entry on Forbes most powerful women list*
> 
> Taylor Swift has become the youngest woman ever to be included on Forbes most powerful women list.
> 
> The 25-year-old US singer made number 65 on the Forbes annual list of the most powerful  women in the world, a list dominated by politicians, activists and  businesswomen &#8211; and topped by German Chancellor Angela Merkel.
> Forbes, which has put together the list since 2004, defended the choice explaining Swift has &#8220;not only broken record sales and captivated the world with her fantastically honest lyrics, but she has proven herself as an impressive businesswoman.&#8221;
> Swift,  a seven-time Grammy winner, has sold more than 40 million albums and  100 million single downloads worldwide &#8211; making her one of the  best-selling artist of all time and now the youngest entry on the list  by six years.
> 
> The next youngest on the list is Elizabeth Holmes (no.72),  founder and CEO of innovative blood-testing company Theranos, and the  world&#8217;s youngest female self-made billionaire, worth an estimated $4.6  billion.
> Swift joins other illustrious women in the media, music or film industries, including Beyoncé, no.21 (who first made the list in 2010 aged 28), Sofia Vergara, no.57; Ellen DeGeneres, no.50; Angelina Jolie, no.54; Oprah Winfrey, no.12; and Shakira, no.81.
> For  the second year running Merkel tops the list, followed by US  presidential candidate Hillary *******, who was in the first list in  2004 and has made the top 10 in the past five consecutive years.
> Melinda  Gates, of the Bill and Melinda Foundation, was number 3, followed by  chairwoman of the US Federal Reserve Bank Janet Yellen and then Mary  Barra &#8211; CEO of General Motors (GM), one of the world&#8217;s largest car  makers by individual sale units. Michelle ***** was no.10 on the list.
> There was not a single British woman in the top 10 and the UK&#8217;s top entry (at no.41) was the Queen.
> Only  12 Europeans made the total cut of a list dominated by the US, with  three Africans, four women from the Middle East and four from Latin  American. Women from Asia-Pacific made the next best showing, with 18 on  the list.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their relationship is going from strength-to-strength, and Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris apparently just can't get enough of each other.

The two musicians were spotted leaving Taylor's New York City apartment separately on Wednesday, after Calvin had stayed over following their romantic date night the previous evening.

The 25-year-old looked extremely cheerful as she stepped outside in a skimpy white romper, leaving her very long and slender legs on show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lowing-romantic-date-night.html#ixzz3bNpGhMSY


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks so... Hollywood. Tan, skinny, big white teeth, high heels...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the white romper with the turquoise heels.


----------



## Midge S

Oh for god's sake...  JUST CARRY THE BAG BY THE HANDLES!  What sort of weird, broken mannequin,  toothpick-arm hell is that?


----------



## Freckles1

Midge S said:


> Oh for god's sake...  JUST CARRY THE BAG BY THE HANDLES!  What sort of weird, broken mannequin,  toothpick-arm hell is that?




Omg I die!!!


----------



## Echoes

Like I said once before .....


----------



## Freckles1

Echoes said:


> Like I said once before .....




I am howling


----------



## Lounorada

Echoes said:


> Like I said once before .....


----------



## Echoes

One of y'all Twitterer type folk oughta' send that to her.  Maybe she'll get the hint.

I made it, so there are no rights issues.


----------



## labelwhore04

Echoes said:


> Like I said once before .....





Midge S said:


> Oh for god's sake...  JUST CARRY THE BAG BY THE HANDLES!  What sort of weird, broken mannequin,  toothpick-arm hell is that?



I can't:lolots:


----------



## StopHammertime

Midge S said:


> Oh for god's sake...  JUST CARRY THE BAG BY THE HANDLES!  What sort of weird, broken mannequin,  toothpick-arm hell is that?




God the way she carries her bag really bothers me. She looks so great here otherwise. Ugh so annoying


----------



## Freckles1

Echoes said:


> One of y'all Twitterer type folk oughta' send that to her.  Maybe she'll get the hint.
> 
> I made it, so there are no rights issues.




Um my 12 year old might be able to....
I follow Steve Harvey, Fox News and uncle Sy... Yes I try to cover ALL the bases!!!!


----------



## renza

ByeKitty said:


> She looks so... Hollywood. Tan, skinny, big white teeth, high heels...


Yeah, I miss the girl next door quality she used to have, even if that was mostly a facade as well.
And I am so tired of rompers and crop tops--on everyone, not just her.


----------



## renza

Echoes said:


> Like I said once before .....


Even though how she carries her handbag doesn't bother me, this is freaking hilarious and apt.


----------



## Echoes

It's more than the arm though.  It's the forward lean and the long, slim legs.

It's the whole image.


----------



## Chanel522

Her body looks the best it's ever looked but I'm not digging the hair. Wish she still had her long blonde curls.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Do celebs like her, Kim and Beyoncé who get dolled up everyday have a glam squad that show up every morning to get them ready for the day?


----------



## lh211

Midge S said:


> Oh for god's sake...  JUST CARRY THE BAG BY THE HANDLES!  What sort of weird, broken mannequin,  toothpick-arm hell is that?





You read my mind. 

She always looks so awkward.


----------



## bagsforme

Saw her in concert last weekend.  She put on a fabulous show.  I'd kill for her body.  She was perfection.

I liked her before I got invited to go to the concert with friends.  Now I have to say now that I'm a big fan.


----------



## littlerock

I don't like this two-piece get up she's wearing in the last pic. Looks really cheap. I'd expect Courtney Stodden to prance around in it with her lucite heels.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> She looks so... Hollywood. Tan, skinny, big white teeth, high heels...


the photos look kind of blurred to me
do you suppose she gets the paps (or whoever takes these "candid" pics) to use a beautifying lens?

at her age, she shouldn't have to do this


----------



## MarvelGirl

You guys are killing me about the purse thing! ROFLMAO!

You know...I think really like her with Calvin. They both look like young adults who used to be nerds growing up but are now made over and wealthy and enjoying life. They are both still kind of quirky and awkward. Out of all the guys she has dated, he seems the most like her, maybe. Don't know much about him though so can't say for sure...


----------



## BadAzzBish

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Do celebs like her, Kim and Beyoncé who get dolled up everyday have a glam squad that show up every morning to get them ready for the day?



Yup, it's highly likely especially when celebs have their "people" call the paps. Swifty has balls though cause I wouldn't feel comfortable with all those people knowing where I live :what:


----------



## Jayne1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Do celebs like her, Kim and Beyoncé who get dolled up everyday have a glam squad that show up every morning to get them ready for the day?


Yes, just like the Kardashins, she gets her hair and makeup put on for her daily walk around the block.

There's a huge effort in getting this girl as famous as she is. She's been a long term, well executed project and it's worked because she's the biggest pop star.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BadAzzBish said:


> Yup, it's highly likely especially when celebs have their "people" call the paps. Swifty has balls though cause I wouldn't feel comfortable with all those people knowing where I live :what:




Seriously look at all those people waiting for her. I wonder how much her neighbors hate when she's in town. I think Orlando Bloom used to live in that bldg and had to move because he couldn't take it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I saw the 1989 Tour this weekend. I knew it would be great, but I was particularly impressed. I loved her costumes and the choreography and they gave you these wristbands when you entered the stadium that lit up in time with the beat of the music so the whole stadium was flashing colors on cue. It was very cool. It was interesting because she did her whole new album (except one of the bonus tracks which happens to be my favorite one on the album. She normally sings it apparently, but she swapped it with the bonus track she doesn't normally sing) and only a few old songs. Little Big Town came and sang the one song I happen to know by them with her so that was fun too.


----------



## AEGIS

leeann said:


> With all the promotion for the bad blood video, i was expecting the song to be somewhat decent. Her songwriters need to step up their game.





Longchamp said:


> Agree. I expected more out of this song also.





Underoos! said:


> Me too.  The song is just bland.  I was expecting something stronger.





DesignerNewbie said:


> The song that has been released is different from the one in the album (which doesn't feature Kendrick Lamar). It's somewhat better.



The song is absolute garbage.  The hook is catchy though.  Not gonna lie.  But there's no lyrics...it's just the hook.

If I were Katy Perry I'd be very complimented lol


----------



## pittcat

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I saw the 1989 Tour this weekend. I knew it would be great, but I was particularly impressed. I loved her costumes and the choreography and they gave you these wristbands when you entered the stadium that lit up in time with the beat of the music so the whole stadium was flashing colors on cue. It was very cool. It was interesting because she did her whole new album (except one of the bonus tracks which happens to be my favorite one on the album. She normally sings it apparently, but she swapped it with the bonus track she doesn't normally sing) and only a few old songs. Little Big Town came and sang the one song I happen to know by them with her so that was fun too.




OT but are you from Pittsburgh too?! I saw some pictures and videos and it looked like the concert was a lot of fun - I wish Kenny Chesney would have had those bracelets! Lol not really his style but still fun!


----------



## lanasyogamama

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I saw the 1989 Tour this weekend. I knew it would be great, but I was particularly impressed. I loved her costumes and the choreography and they gave you these wristbands when you entered the stadium that lit up in time with the beat of the music so the whole stadium was flashing colors on cue. It was very cool. It was interesting because she did her whole new album (except one of the bonus tracks which happens to be my favorite one on the album. She normally sings it apparently, but she swapped it with the bonus track she doesn't normally sing) and only a few old songs. Little Big Town came and sang the one song I happen to know by them with her so that was fun too.



Thanks for the review.  I got tickets at my daughter's school auction, so we're going next month.  It will be her first concert (she's 9), I'm excited.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pittcat said:


> OT but are you from Pittsburgh too?! I saw some  pictures and videos and it looked like the concert was a lot of fun - I  wish Kenny Chesney would have had those bracelets! Lol not really his  style but still fun!



Yes I am!!



lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks for the review.  I got tickets at my daughter's school auction, so we're going next month.  It will be her first concert (she's 9), I'm excited.



You'll have a great time. I got so nostalgic when I saw all the little girls dressed up I was like I wish I was still six and going to see Britney Spears!


----------



## zaara10

AEGIS said:


> The song is absolute garbage.  The hook is catchy though.  Not gonna lie.  But there's no lyrics...it's just the hook.
> 
> If I were Katy Perry I'd be very complimented lol



Her songs always take time to grow on me. This one hasn't yet. Why is it about Katy perry? I missed that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Out of curiosity is everybody else's radio station just playing the single version with Kendrick Lamar or also the album version? Because I've heard them both on the radio.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes I am!!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have a great time. I got so nostalgic when I saw all the little girls dressed up I was like I wish I was still six and going to see Britney Spears!



Thanks!!


----------



## aa12

Midge S said:


> Oh for god's sake...  JUST CARRY THE BAG BY THE HANDLES!  What sort of weird, broken mannequin,  toothpick-arm hell is that?


Too funny!


----------



## Theren

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes I am!!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have a great time. I got so nostalgic when I saw all the little girls dressed up I was like I wish I was still six and going to see Britney Spears!



I was going to ask the same thing.. I had some friends who went.. They said it was awesome!


----------



## minababe

she could do so much more with her hair. it Looks very plain and boring. she is Young, has a great Body and a charming face. I wish she would wear her hair maybe with a ponytail like cameron or selena. it Looks more fun and stylish.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/21/media/taylor-swift-1989-apple-music/index.html

*Apple caves after Taylor Swift threatens to pull album*

*Taylor Swift appears to have prompted a policy change at Apple, after threatening to withhold her album "1989" from the company's streaming music service over royalty payments.*

"Apple Music will not be paying writers, producers, or artists for those three months," she wrote. "I find it to be shocking, disappointing, and completely unlike this historically progressive and generous company."

She added: "It's not too late to change this policy and change the minds of those in the music industry who will be deeply and gravely affected by this. We don't ask you for free iPhones. Please don't ask us to provide you with our music for no compensation."
Apple responded to Swift late Sunday night in a series of tweets from Eddy Cue, a key lieutenant of CEO Tim Cook.

"#AppleMusic will pay artist for streaming, even during customer's free trial period," Cue tweeted, adding that "We hear you @taylorswift13 and indie artists. Love, Apple."
Swift quickly acknowledged the change. "I am elated and relieved," she tweeted. "Thank you for your words of support today. They listened to us."

Swift previously removed her albums from Spotify in a dispute over compensation for streaming music. She explained her decision about Apple in a Tumblr blog post on Sunday morning, several days after her music label confirmed that "1989" wouldn't be available on the service at launch.

The blog post, "To Apple, Love Taylor," was immediately shared tens of thousands of times, showing the power of the artist's megaphone and potentially creating a publicity nightmare for Apple.

Apple announced its Apple Music streaming service earlier this month. The free trial period is seen as a crucial part of the company's strategy to attract paying subscribers.

An Apple executive previously told Re/code that Apple's payments for songs "are a few percentage points higher than the industry standard, in part to account for the lengthy trial period; most paid subscription services offer a free one-month trial."

In the blog post, Swift expressed her love for Apple and said she wasn't speaking up for herself, but rather for "the new artist or band that has just released their first single and will not be paid for its success."

Swift said she's been discussing the Apple policy with others: "These are the echoed sentiments of every artist, writer and producer in my social circles who are afraid to speak up publicly because we admire and respect Apple so much. We simply do not respect this particular call."

Swift's issue is the three-month free trial period Apple is promoting.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good for her. She did the right thing.


----------



## Jeanek

My 10 year old wants to go to NY on a family vacation, hoping we'll bump into her! 
She read an article about her this morning about Apple and looked up at me and said "wow." I have to say I'm becoming a fan too


----------



## knasarae

I'm not a fan of her music, but I don't disagree with her for this one, good job.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just love the way she handles business.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Taylor Swift branded "a hypocrite" over Apple row by photographer exposing star's photo policy

http://m.independent.ie/entertainme...her-exposing-stars-photo-policy-31321334.html


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah she seems to always try to safeguard her earnings and things like that... Copyrighting, sueing... Much moreso than other successful artists.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's super unapologetic about it too, I admire that piece.


----------



## Echoes

I figure the 'sweet' is an act.  A PR gimmick that's part of the machine.

Underneath it all, I get the impression she's a major B ____ , you know the rest.  I see something in her eyes that indicates a deep lack of trustworthiness.  The Praying Mantis bit is sort of a gag, but they have been known to eat their mates when they're done with them.


----------



## schadenfreude

Echoes said:


> I figure the 'sweet' is an act.  A PR gimmick that's part of the machine.
> 
> Underneath it all, I get the impression she's a major B ____ , you know the rest.  I see something in her eyes that indicates a deep lack of trustworthiness.  The Praying Mantis bit is sort of a gag, but they have been known to eat their mates when they're done with them.



Oh, she's as fake as the day is long, and why people buy into it, I really don't understand. Everything about her is calculated*. That faux-humble act really makes my head explode. 

*the praying mantis purse carrying stance being a prime example. NOBODY over the age of eight carries a handbag that way, except maybe Caitlyn. She might.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Echoes said:


> I figure the 'sweet' is an act.  A PR gimmick that's part of the machine.
> 
> Underneath it all, I get the impression she's a major B ____ , you know the rest.  I see something in her eyes that indicates a deep lack of trustworthiness.  The Praying Mantis bit is sort of a gag, but they have been known to eat their mates when they're done with them.


I completely agree, she's got a PR machine behind her as big as Beyonce, and when you've got that many people controlling your image, the public doesn't get to see anything genuine. I see something very cold and mean in her eyes too, she strikes me as one of those people who are super nice only when the cameras are rolling (Jessica Alba types) but as soon as the cameras stop, she turns into a mega bi*ch who wouldn't give you the time of the day.


----------



## salmaash

Echoes said:


> Like I said once before .....


:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Echoes said:


> I figure the 'sweet' is an act.  A PR gimmick that's part of the machine.
> 
> Underneath it all, I get the impression she's a major B ____ , you know the rest.  I see something in her eyes that indicates a deep lack of trustworthiness.  The Praying Mantis bit is sort of a gag, but they have been known to eat their mates when they're done with them.


 


schadenfreude said:


> Oh, she's as fake as the day is long, and why people buy into it, I really don't understand. Everything about her is calculated*. That faux-humble act really makes my head explode.
> 
> *the praying mantis purse carrying stance being a prime example. NOBODY over the age of eight carries a handbag that way, except maybe Caitlyn. She might.


 
+1 to all of this


----------



## Jayne1

^ Completely agree!!


----------



## Longchamp

Agree with Katy Perry. " watch out for the Regina George in sheep's clothing. "


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift reveals Jay Z played the peacemaker in ending bitter rift between her and Kanye West *


Taylor Swift says Jay Z was responsible for her feud with Kanye West coming to an end.
The  two musicians have a chequered history with Kanye infamously  interrupting her acceptance speech for Best Female Video at the 2009 MTV  Video Music Awards to insist Beyonce should have won the accolade.
However,  Taylor, 25, has revealed she and Kanye were able to reconcile their  differences thanks to mutual friend Jay Z - who is Beyonce's husband -  who was determined for them to start afresh.







    Healing: Taylor Swift revealed to  Vanity Fair that she and Kanye were able to reconcile their differences  thanks to mutual friend Jay Z - who is Beyonce's husband - who was  determined for them to start afresh

Speaking to the new issue of Vanity Fair magazine,  she said: 'I feel like I wasn't ready to be friends with (Kanye) until I  felt like he had some sort of respect for me, and he wasn't ready to be  friends with me until he had some sort of respect for me - so it was  the same issue, and we both reached the same place at the same time. 
'I  became friends with Jay Z, and I think it was important, for Jay Z, for  Kanye and I to get along ... And then Kanye and I both reached a place  where he would say really nice things about my music and what I've  accomplished, and I could ask him how his kid's doing.'
Although  Taylor and Kanye - who has daughter North with his wife Kim Kardashian  West - have only recently become pals, the Style hitmaker has a very  close group of friends who she can always rely on.





Awkward: The two have healed the row  which came to a head when Kanye infamously interrupted her acceptance  speech for Best Female Video at the 2009 MTV Video Music Awards  (pictured) to insist Beyonce should have won the accolade






    Peacemaker: Taylor (left) says it was  down to Jay Z (centre left) that she healed a rift with Kanye (centre  right) - pictured with Kim Kardashian (right) at the 57th Annual GRAMMY  Awards on February 8, 2015

                         Kanye West and Taylor Swift dine in NYC together





 The  25-year-old singer counts Lena Dunham, Karlie Kloss, Gigi Hadid and  Selena Gomez as her best pals and insists nothing will ever come between  them all, especially a guy.
Taylor  - who is dating Calvin Harris - told the publication: 'We even have  girls in our group who have dated the same people. It's almost like the  sisterhood has such a higher place on the list of priorities for us.  It's so much more important than some guy that it didn't work out with.
'When  you've got this group of girls who need each other as much as we need  each other, in this climate, when it's so hard for women to be  understood and portrayed the right way in the media ... now, more than  ever.
'We  need to be good and kind to each other and not judge each other - and  just because you have the same taste in men, we don't hold that against  each other.'
The  star also told the publication she always carries birthday cards in her  purse because you 'never know' when you might run into someone and it's  their birthday. 
In a short video she's asked to play word association - candidly saying the word 'terror' when shown 'Awards Ceremony'.







    Squad: Although Taylor and Kanye - who  has daughter North with his wife Kim Kardashian West - have only  recently become pals, the Style hitmaker has a very close group of  friends who she can always rely on - pictured with Karlie Kloss, Emma  Watson and pals


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eacemaker-ended-rift-Kanye.html#ixzz3hsDt6yPd
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

We even have  girls in our group who have dated the same people. It's almost like the  sisterhood has such a higher place on the list of priorities for us.  It's so much more important than some guy that it didn't work out with.- So some of the girls have dated the same guy and that's ok? Eeeyyywwww!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder how hard Jay tried to get Taylor to join Tidal.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder how hard Jay tried to get Taylor to join Tidal.


 

 By pretending he gave a sh*t about Taylors 'beef' with Kanye 


Newsflash Taylor: NO ONE CARES!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> By pretending he gave a sh*t about Taylors 'beef' with Kanye
> 
> 
> Newsflash Taylor: NO ONE CARES!


----------



## StopHammertime

Don't have an article but I heard in the radio this morning that Calvin Harris is proposing, and Taylor doesn't plan on getting a pre nup.


----------



## renza

StopHammertime said:


> Don't have an article but I heard in the radio this morning that Calvin Harris is proposing, and Taylor doesn't plan on getting a pre nup.




There is no way she would forego a prenup. She may be crazy enough to marry some guy she has been only dating for a hot minute, but not to risk giving him half her empire. You can criticize many things about Taylor, but she knows how to do business. 

Anyway, I doubt the proposal rumor is true. [emoji39]


----------



## Echoes

Well, if she's connected in any way to the K freakshow, she lost ALL credibility with me. (Not that she ever had any).

And I'm sure that'll break her money grubbin' little heart.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Late to the party. But I love her 1989 album. First album I have ever heard from her.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

BagOuttaHell said:


> Late to the party. But I love her 1989 album. First album I have ever heard from her.


If you liked 1989, I highly recommend RED. It's even better


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30/taylor-swift-is-rainbow-bright-on-mtv-vmas-2015-red-carpet/

Taylor Swift opts for a colorful crop top and matching pants while stepping out for the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.

The 25-year-old entertainer was joined on the carpet by her Bad Blood video stars and good friends Selena Gomez, Gigi Hadid, Martha Hunt, Hailee Steinfeld, Cara Delevingne, Serayah, Mariska Hargitay, Lily Aldridge, and Karlie Kloss.

Headed to red carpet. #VMAs #squadUP, Tay tweeted before arriving at the event.

FYI: Taylor is wearing an Ashish top and pants, Christian Louboutin shoes, an Ofira ring, and Lorraine Schwartz earrings.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great.


----------



## Sasha2012

There was no shortage of glamour on the MTV Video Music Awards red carpet on Sunday. 

And Taylor Swift brought it in spades when she arrived with her famous girl squad, posing with pals including Selena Gomez, Karlie Kloss, Cara Delevingne and Gigi Hadid.

The 25-year-old, who is leading the nominations for the evening, certainly went for a striking look in a gold, silver and bronze houndstooth crop top and matching trousers by Ashish, which were both covered in sequins.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eo-Music-Awards-red-carpet.html#ixzz3kMIY28JU


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her outfit.

I love Wildest Dreams. That is one of my faves on 1989.


----------



## tomz_grl

Aww! Mariska!!!


----------



## AshTx.1

I hated her outfit and hair :/


----------



## Lounorada

Taylor looks a mess. She's so try-hard and desperate for attention.
I kind of liked her briefly around the time 1989 came out, but that didn't last long... Lord, she gets on my nerves.


----------



## myown

i really hate her makeup


----------



## coconutsboston

Her Carole Radziwill veneers are severe.


----------



## lanasyogamama

All her friends (except Lena D) being so super attractive is starting to seem really fake.


----------



## Jayne1

coconutsboston said:


> Her Carole Radziwill veneers are severe.



Miley's are worse.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> All her friends (except Lena D) being so super attractive is starting to seem really fake.



It's like the pretty girls club. It feels elitist.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Off topic, sorta (but she is in one of the pictures)..but I think Selma Gomez is adorable.


----------



## Midge S

Well, she looks... comfortable!


----------



## sdkitty

who's the one in the gold?  she seems to be craving the spotlight


----------



## actuallydear

sdkitty said:


> who's the one in the gold?  she seems to be craving the spotlight


gigi hadid


----------



## baglover1973

Lounorada said:


> Taylor looks a mess. She's so try-hard and desperate for attention.
> I kind of liked her briefly around the time 1989 came out, but that didn't last long... Lord, she gets on my nerves.



took the words out of my mouth...she was cute for a minute...now she seems like she has to prove that she has friends and gosh darn it people like her!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She is without doubt the #1-Look-at-Me-I-Have-SO-Many-Friends-Screw-You-Haters-Passive-Aggressive-Mean-Girl I have ever seen.


----------



## dangerouscurves

That dress makes Gigi look wide in these pictures.


----------



## leeann

There probably not even friends.  It's probably more marketing/pr crap


----------



## myown

^yeah I think so, too.


----------



## Lounorada

leeann said:


> There probably not even friends.  It's probably more marketing/pr crap


Yep, I agree. These 'friendships' are way too forced to be natural and real.


----------



## Echoes

I saw an article yesterday about a billionaire (game publisher/creator I think) stating how 'lonely and isolated' he felt.  Not the first time I've read that sort of thing either about the elite.  I think many of these celebrities fall into that same area.  They seem like they have no personal life at all.  Like they're very lonely despite having people swarming all over them all the time.  They can't do anything at all without it showing up in the press.  Their lives are fully scripted.

Certainly not a life I would want.


----------



## imane111

She brought them with her because they are part of the video and have some credit for the video's success. This has nothing to do with showing that she has friends.But haters are gonna hate hate hate hate....


----------



## dangerouscurves

imane111 said:


> She brought them with her because they are part of the video and have some credit for the video's success. This has nothing to do with showing that she has friends.But haters are gonna hate hate hate hate....




You might be right but there are no haters here, unlike in Alicia Vikander's thread. Members are just stating opinions especially when it has been said when the video came out that these girls were her friends (shrugs).


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks awesome with dark hair in the Wildest Dreams video.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. She looks good with a lot of hair styles. I wish she would change up her current style. It's bland.


----------



## Lounorada

I don't care how irrelevant awards are these days, but Bad Blood did not deserve the title of VOTY.  I thought it was a load of unimaginative cr*p to make a bland song appear better and basically a way for Taylor to advertise her famous 'friends'. That award only had one winner- Mark Ronson & Bruno Mars 'Uptown Funk', IMO.
Seeing as Taylor was the only one from that category in attendance (from what I know, I didn't watch the entire show) and is _always_ at awards shows jumping around like an overexcited Chihuahua, they just give the award to her. She turns every awards event into the Taylor Show and lawd is it head wrecking to watch.


----------



## summer2815

I know this is incredibly immature of me to post, but I got a good laugh out of it.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/01/taylor-swift-live-fart-mtv-vmas/



> MTV is saying a noise that sounded like Taylor Swift passing gas on live TV was just a faulty microphone ... but the impeccable timing of the toot makes that hard to believe.
> The sound happened while Swift was introducing her new music video "Wildest Dreams" during the MTV VMAs pre-show.
> So many things happened at the right time to make you believe Taylor squeezed it easy: her crouching at the same time as the toot, the open-mouth reaction and the wince on Karlie Kloss' face who was right behind Taylor.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/01/taylor-swift-live-fart-mtv-vmas/#ixzz3kX2A4pys


----------



## CeeJay

summer2815 said:


> I know this is incredibly immature of me to post, but I got a good laugh out of it.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/01/taylor-swift-live-fart-mtv-vmas/



 :lolots:


----------



## Echoes

summer2815 said:


> I know this is incredibly immature of me to post, but I got a good laugh out of it.






> _"MTV is saying a noise that sounded like Taylor Swift passing gas on live TV was just a faulty microphone ... but the impeccable timing of the toot makes that hard to believe. "_






Echoes said:


> I saw an article yesterday about a billionaire (game publisher/creator I think) stating how 'lonely and isolated' he felt.  Not the first time I've read that sort of thing either about the elite.  I think many of these celebrities fall into that same area.  They seem like they have no personal life at all.  Like they're very lonely despite having people swarming all over them all the time.  They can't do anything at all without it showing up in the press.  Their lives are fully scripted.
> 
> Certainly not a life I would want.



Ya' know, when I posted this yesterday, I considered using the example, 'you can't even fart without it making news', and here we are.


----------



## CeeJay

Echoes said:


> Ya' know, when I posted this yesterday, I considered using the example, 'you can't even fart without it making news', and here we are.



.. such is the price of fame!!


----------



## ByeKitty

*Taylor Swift Is Dreaming Of A Very White Africa*



> The video for American singer Taylor Swift's new song "Wildest Dreams" has been viewed more than ten million times in the two days since it debuted.
> 
> The video was shot in Africa and California.
> 
> In it, we see two beautiful white people falling in love while surrounded by vast expanses of beautiful African landscapes and beautiful animals  a lion, a giraffe, a zebra.
> 
> Taylor Swift is dressed as a colonial-era woman on African soil. With just a few exceptions, the cast in the video  the actors playing her boyfriend and a movie director and his staff  all appear to be white.
> 
> We are shocked to think that in 2015, Taylor Swift, her record label and her video production group would think it was okay to film a video that presents a glamorous version of the white colonial fantasy of Africa. Of course, this is not the first time that white people have romanticized colonialism: See Louis Vuitton's 2014 campaign, Ernest Hemingway's Snows of Kilimanjaro, the 1962 film Lawrence of Arabia and of course Karen Blixen's memoir Out of Africa.
> 
> But it still stings.
> 
> Here are some facts for Swift and her team: Colonialism was neither romantic nor beautiful. It was exploitative and brutal. The legacy of colonialism still lives quite loudly to this day. Scholars have argued that poor economic performance, weak property rights and tribal tensions across the continent can be traced to colonial strategies. So can other woes. In a place full of devastation and lawlessness, diseases spreads like wildfire, conflict breaks out and dictators grab power.
> 
> Swift's "Wildest Dreams" are a visual representation of what the Kenyan author Binyavanga Wainaina writes about in his Granta Magazine essay, "How to Write About Africa."
> 
> "In your text, treat Africa as if it were one country. It is hot and dusty with rolling grasslands and huge herds of animals and tall, thin people who are starving. Or it is hot and steamy with very short people who eat primates. Don't get bogged down with precise descriptions. Africa is big: fifty-four countries, 900 million people who are too busy starving and dying and warring and emigrating to read your book. The continent is full of deserts, jungles, highlands, savannahs and many other things, but your reader doesn't care about all that, so keep your descriptions romantic and evocative and unparticular."
> 
> 
> YouTube
> Why be encumbered with the African people or show them in your "Wildest Dreams" video when they are busy mutilating each other and their genitals?
> 
> The bigger problem is that many Americans have never had an African history lesson. So we don't totally blame Taylor Swift, but the people behind the video should have done a little more research. They should have wondered how Africans would react.
> 
> To those of us from the continent who had parents or grandparents who lived through colonialism (and it can be argued in some cases are still living through it), this nostalgia that privileged white people have for colonial Africa is awkwardly confusing to say the least and offensive to say the most. Alison Swank in her critique of the 1985 movie Out of Africa explains it well when she considers the character of Karen Blixen, portrayed by Meryl Streep: "The nostalgia her character creates for a time when an elegant, strong white woman could run a farm in Africa covers up the ugliness of that {colonial] idea. It undermines key colonial truths, like the fact that her 'strength,' or privilege, relies on the colonial order."
> 
> Across the continent, we are in the middle of an exciting African boom and a technological and leadership renaissance of sorts, led by the children and grandchildren and great-grandchildren of the formerly colonized and enslaved. Waterfalls and mountains and majestic animals do not represent a full picture of our homelands.
> 
> Swift's music is entertaining for many. She should absolutely be able to use any location as a backdrop. But she packages our continent as the backdrop for her romantic songs devoid of any African person or storyline, and she sets the video in a time when the people depicted by Swift and her co-stars killed, dehumanized and traumatized millions of Africans. That is beyond problematic.
> 
> And then she decided to donate the proceeds from advertisements linked to her video to the charity African Parks Foundation of America. If you travel to some of Africa's parks, you'll see the rangers and guides are black Africans.
> 
> So why not show them in the video?





http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsan...=nprmusic&utm_term=music&utm_content=20150901


----------



## Lounorada

summer2815 said:


> I know this is incredibly immature of me to post, but I got a good laugh out of it.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/01/taylor-swift-live-fart-mtv-vmas/


----------



## coconutsboston

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She is without doubt the #1-Look-at-Me-I-Have-SO-Many-Friends-Screw-You-Haters-Passive-Aggressive-Mean-Girl I have ever seen.




This made me LOL.


----------



## imane111

ByeKitty said:


> *Taylor Swift Is Dreaming Of A Very White Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsan...=nprmusic&utm_term=music&utm_content=20150901





Blablablablabla....Taylor Swift made a video about an actress shooting a movie in Africa, falling in love with her married costar,not about African people..Stop tryimg to demonize her.


----------



## truthfairy

song #258556 about a guy she can't have


----------



## dangerouscurves

imane111 said:


> Blablablablabla....Taylor Swift made a video about an actress shooting a movie in Africa, falling in love with her married costar,not about African people..Stop tryimg to demonize her.




I guess you missed the point. But I can see why, regarding her demographic.


----------



## imane111

dangerouscurves said:


> I guess you missed the point. But I can see why, regarding her demographic.


No Simply the point of these critics is bs. This video has nothing to do with  white colonial fantasy of Africa. Not the video nor the lyrics so no,she wasn't supposed to talk about it or show it....This is just another unfounded pointless slam to Taylor. Obviously everyone wants a piece of Taylor and if she doesn't give it to them, they attack her. They need to get over themselves already. Taylor doesn't have to stand up for every single cause and make every single video of hers about a cause and she sure is entitled to represents the wild side with wild animals and to sing about these relationships,love during these years without it being made about the so called  white colonial fantasy of Africa.  Give it a few more years and white people will have to apologoze for beon born white. Enough already.


----------



## dangerouscurves

imane111 said:


> No Simply the point of these critics is bs. This video has nothing to do with  white colonial fantasy of Africa. Not the video nor the lyrics so no,she wasn't supposed to talk about it or show it....This is just another unfounded pointless slam to Taylor. Obviously everyone wants a piece of Taylor and if she doesn't give it to them, they attack her. They need to get over themselves already. Taylor doesn't have to stand up for every single cause and make every single video of hers about a cause and she sure is entitled to represents the wild side with wild animals and to sing about these relationships,love during these years without it being made about the so called  white colonial fantasy of Africa.  Give it a few more years and white people will have to apologoze for beon born white. Enough already.




As someone who is from a colonized country for 350 years. I'm totally offended with that video. I guess you'll never understand. It's not even about Taylor actually. It's about the video. You'll never understand. Nevermind.


----------



## floatinglili

Perhaps she should have made a video of white African farmers being killed and kicked off on their farms. But that would have been the wrong kind of cause I guess.


----------



## floatinglili

An era of movie star glamour doesn't really gel with human rights. It's art not politics. We all have issues that are close to our heart. 
Perhaps her next Africa video could highlight the amazing work people are doing to save the very last of the great African animals from extinction due to poachers!!! Or better yet she could donate to the cause - all the money she makes from this vid.


----------



## Wildflower22

People these days get offended over everything!


----------



## Ritovskyta




----------



## imane111

floatinglili said:


> An era of movie star glamour doesn't really gel with human rights. It's art not politics. We all have issues that are close to our heart.
> Perhaps her next Africa video could highlight the amazing work people are doing to save the very last of the great African animals from extinction due to poachers!!! Or better yet she could donate to the cause - all the money she makes from this vid.



Again this video has nothing to do with human rights. It's about a love story that happened on a set filming in an African country...it has nothing to do with  colonialism or human rights.


----------



## floatinglili

Ritovskyta said:


>




Wow that's exciting!!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

People's crushes on Scott Eastwood pretty much died when he started giving interviews


----------



## AshTx.1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> People's crushes on Scott Eastwood pretty much died when he started giving interviews



Really?  Why? I think he's hot but I don't know anything about him other than he is Clint's son...


----------



## terebina786

Isn't Joseph Kahn the director of that video? Shouldn't people also be flaming him?  I'm assuming it was all his idea anyways.  Taylor just shows up. I ain't no stan, I actually can't stand her and the songs she sings because they're ALL about the same thing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

That's what I said, its not about Taylor, it's about the video.


----------



## berrydiva

truthfairy said:


> song #258556 about a guy she can't have






Wildflower22 said:


> People these days get offended over everything!


People have the same level of offense they've always had; it's the increased usage of social networking that brings it to light. So now, others are being forced to face their offenses and those they offend directly whereas prior to social networking they remained ignorant of how offensive they were being.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> People have the same level of offense they've always had; it's the increased usage of social networking that brings it to light. So now, others are being forced to face their offenses and those they offend directly whereas prior to social networking they remained ignorant of how offensive they were being.




This!!! If there are many people feel offended then it has to be offensive. Ignorance was a bliss, now it's not anymore. Instead of being defensive maybe they should try to understand why it's offensive.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> This!!! If there are many people feel offended then it has to be offensive. Ignorance was a bliss, now it's not anymore. Instead of being defensive maybe they should try to understand why it's offensive.


What I think I've learned about this whole "everything is offensive" talkingpoint is that people want to go back to when they had the right to say what they wanted uncontested. Social networking provided a platform for the offended groups to say "that's offensive" where that never existed before...so instead of there being a moment of internal reflection, it turns into defense. The offended never had a supported widescale national/global media outlet to express frustration before and that's all changed. I find it fascinating...I find people fascinating.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> what i think i've learned about this whole "everything is offensive" talkingpoint is that people want to go back to when they had the right to say what they wanted uncontested. Social networking provided a platform for the offended groups to say "that's offensive" where that never existed before...so instead of there being a moment of internal reflection, it turns into defense. The offended never had a supported widescale national/global media outlet to express frustration before and that's all changed. I find it fascinating...i find people fascinating.




ita!


----------



## Wildflower22

berrydiva said:


> People have the same level of offense they've always had; it's the increased usage of social networking that brings it to light. So now, others are being forced to face their offenses and those they offend directly whereas prior to social networking they remained ignorant of how offensive they were being.




Oh please!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

imane111 said:


> Again this video has nothing to do with human rights. It's about a love story that happened on a set filming in an African country...it has nothing to do with  colonialism or human rights.




I have to agree with you. I just watched the video and it has NOTHING to do with colonialism. It's about exactly what you described. 

People get so bent out of shape because it was shot in Africa and she's Caucasian. What's next? Caucasian people won't be allowed to go to Africa anymore without causing an uproar?

Geez. People need to just get a life.


----------



## ByeKitty

I do think the authors make an interesting point: if you include the beautiful nature, why not the people? Well, as I see it there are very few people in that video in general. Where to add the African person? And it wouldn't feel right if they just "added a black man" as to not offend - actually I'd probably find that more offensive, depending on how the character is portrayed. Damned if you do, damned if you don't I think. I actually liked the video... 

Concerning the offended argument, I think it works both ways: Yes, the internet has given more people platforms, and I can't decide whether it's a good thing or a bad thing. It's both I guess. It also gives idiots a platform. Some dimmer bulbs get scared from what they all of a sudden feel like they _can't_ say anymore, in return start going more politically incorrect than they have ever been before. And then the offended go all "see?" - the tone hardens on all sides.


----------



## terebina786

Just to clarify, I get why people are offended and IMO rightfully so.  It should be directed at the director of the video, not her.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I do think the authors make an interesting point: if you include the beautiful nature, why not the people? Well, as I see it there are very few people in that video in general. Where to add the African person? And it wouldn't feel right if they just "added a black man" as to not offend - actually I'd probably find that more offensive, depending on how the character is portrayed. Damned if you do, damned if you don't I think. I actually liked the video...
> 
> Concerning the offended argument, I think it works both ways: Yes, the internet has given more people platforms, and I can't decide whether it's a good thing or a bad thing. It's both I guess. It also gives idiots a platform. Some dimmer bulbs get scared from what they all of a sudden feel like they _can't_ say anymore, in return start going more politically incorrect than they have ever been before. And then the offended go all "see?" - the tone hardens on all sides.


Lol @ dimmer bulbs. 

I agree...adding someone just to be PC is more offensive but the larger point is mostly missed on those who say "what's the big deal".


----------



## scarlet555

berrydiva said:


> People have the same level of offense they've always had; it's the increased usage of social networking that brings it to light. So now, others are being forced to face their offenses and those they offend directly whereas prior to social networking they remained ignorant of how offensive they were being.



Kudos.  Yeah people want to just dust their offensiveness under the mat, now social media is forcing people to be called out imbecile bigots whatnots and open their eyes to other people's perceptions.  Often I see people who just accuse everyone who has a thought to be too sensitive, that era is over.  You rectify or you own it and you become what you own.  The world will see.


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> Kudos.  Yeah people want to just dust their offensiveness under the mat, now social media is forcing people to be called out imbecile bigots whatnots and open their eyes to other people's perceptions.  Often I see people who just accuse everyone who has a thought to be too sensitive, that era is over.  You rectify or you own it and you become what you own.  The world will see.




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

I mean seriously, SMGDH.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

AshTx.1 said:


> Really?  Why? I think he's hot but I don't know anything about him other than he is Clint's son...



There was some humble bragging, he also said his ex slept with Ashton Kutcher when he was married to Demi on Watch What Happens which I thought was tacky. A lot of it is just the way he carries himself and you just have to watch him.


----------



## renza

For those of you saying quite callously that this video has nothing to do with colonialism and that people are getting offended over nothing, please think about this: 
The reason that video is said to portray white colonialist fantasy is not because it actively shows black Africans being subjugated, which of course it doesn't. The problem is that it is basically mimicking Hollywood representations of this whitewashed colonialism, which is nostalgia for an Africa that never existed. 

And by the way, "complaining that people get offended over everything these days" and "you can't say anything without someone claiming it is racist," that is just a way of trying to shut down conversation and make yourself feel less uncomfortable about the topic at hand. It's not a personal attack on you (unless you are the one saying inflammatory, racist things). And these subtleties of cultural representation are not what most people spend their take paying attention to, which is why it is worth pointing out issues when they are noticed and having a dialogue about it.


----------



## Wildflower22

I completely disagree with you and stand by what I say that people do get offended at everything these days.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## gazoo

The video reminded me of the Out of Africa film.


----------



## scarlet555

Well people have a right to be 'sensitive' by 'insensitive bs.'  If you want to shut the door to them maybe you are unwilling to understand a different perspective besides your own.  Ah, the tragedy of close mindedness... None at all-  Ignorance is bliss...

Taylor is responsible for her video, why blame the director or others.  When it's good it's Taylor, when it requires thoughts and negativity blame the director- you don't get to separate  everything.


----------



## Lounorada

scarlet555 said:


> Well people have a right to be 'sensitive' by 'insensitive bs.'  If you want to shut the door to them maybe you are unwilling to understand a different perspective besides your own.  Ah, the tragedy of close mindedness... None at all-  Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> *Taylor is responsible for her video, why blame the director or others*.  When it's good it's Taylor, when it requires thoughts and negativity blame the director- you don't get to separate  everything.


 
This. I have no doubt that Taylor was very involved with the direction of her video, after all it's been said many times how controlling she is about every aspect of her career and image.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Apparently Taylor Swift is dating Scott Eastwood!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Apparently Taylor Swift is dating Scott Eastwood!


Ummm...she's apparently deep in smit with someone else.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ummm...she's apparently deep in smit with someone else.




Idk I didn't look too much into it. I just received a text and thought, "wow wasn't she just dating Calvin Harris? That was fast." Lol


----------



## imane111

renza said:


> For those of you saying quite callously that this video has nothing to do with colonialism and that people are getting offended over nothing, please think about this:
> The reason that video is said to portray white colonialist fantasy is not because it actively shows black Africans being subjugated, which of course it doesn't. The problem is that it is basically mimicking Hollywood representations of this whitewashed colonialism, which is nostalgia for an Africa that never existed.
> 
> And by the way, "complaining that people get offended over everything these days" and "you can't say anything without someone claiming it is racist," that is just a way of trying to shut down conversation and make yourself feel less uncomfortable about the topic at hand. It's not a personal attack on you (unless you are the one saying inflammatory, racist things). And these subtleties of cultural representation are not what most people spend their take paying attention to, which is why it is worth pointing out issues when they are noticed and having a dialogue about it.



BS. What do you think? People didn't fall in love in that Era? Didn't film movies over there in that Era?..This video has absolutly nothing to do with white colonialist fantasy. It's about an actress falling in love with her married costar while filming in an african country. Some haters want to make it about white colonialist fantasy just to trash a young artist who's on the top right now. No where in her video or her lyrics she romanticized colonialism. Reading offended people's opinion, you would think that during that time, no one ever fell in love or made movies over there...Enough hypocrisy. There is absolutly nothing about romanticized colonialism in this video.


----------



## renza

imane111 said:


> BS. What do you think? People didn't fall in love in that Era? Didn't film movies over there in that Era?..This video has absolutly nothing to do with white colonialist fantasy. It's about an actress falling in love with her married costar while filming in an african country. Some haters want to make it about white colonialist fantasy just to trash a young artist who's on the top right now. No where in her video or her lyrics she romanticized colonialism. Reading offended people's opinion, you would think that during that time, no one ever fell in love or made movies over there...Enough hypocrisy. There is absolutly nothing about romanticized colonialism in this video.


I really don't think this is about trashing Taylor Swift or about "haters."  Everyone just happens to pay attention to what she does because she is so popular and influential, especially with her younger fans. I have no doubt that when she came up with the idea for this video that she simply wanted it to portray a tempestuous love affair, and in that way, the video is standard TS fare. If you have ever seen me post in this thread before, I actually like her music, and I think she is an impressive businesswoman. That doesn't change the fact that many people saw parallels between her latest video and other Hollywood films that have also been criticized for portraying Colonialist fantasy. I'm just pointing out why people would analyze the video in this way, and it has nothing to do with just wanting to trash her. I think it's important to think about visual culture and how it can shape our beliefs as well as how it represents, sometimes subconsciously, our beliefs.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I agree with those who say people are too sensitive and PC now. The word "racist" is thrown around way too much when something is far from being such - there is a difference between racist and stereotypical. I never watched the Taylor Swift video so I'm just speaking generally. Everyone has to apologize for everything. Sometimes people do cross the line, sometimes it's just plain reaching.

I heard somewhere that some lady complained about Topshop's mannequins being too skinny and not representing what most women look like. She had a petition and everything, I believe. That is oversensitivity. It's just a friggen mannequin, and some people ARE that size, and it's there to sell clothes. Just because it doesn't represent every single person in the world, it becomes "offensive". Let's be honest - beauty and aspiration sells, and so that's what they'll use to sell clothes - skinny models and mannequins. 

Off topic slightly, sorry!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ByeKitty said:


> *Taylor Swift Is Dreaming Of A Very White Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsan...=nprmusic&utm_term=music&utm_content=20150901




Why do they keep saying 'Africa'? Africa is a vast continent. Which country in Africa was this filmed in? It's like saying Swift's new video shot in North America.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why do they keep saying 'Africa'? Africa is a vast continent. Which country in Africa was this filmed in? It's like saying Swift's new video shot in North America.



Exactly!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

imane111 said:


> No Simply the point of these critics is bs. This video has nothing to do with  white colonial fantasy of Africa. Not the video nor the lyrics so no,she wasn't supposed to talk about it or show it....This is just another unfounded pointless slam to Taylor. Obviously everyone wants a piece of Taylor and if she doesn't give it to them, they attack her. They need to get over themselves already. Taylor doesn't have to stand up for every single cause and make every single video of hers about a cause and she sure is entitled to represents the wild side with wild animals and to sing about these relationships,love during these years without it being made about the so called  white colonial fantasy of Africa.  Give it a few more years and white people will have to apologoze for beon born white. Enough already.



Wow. 



dangerouscurves said:


> As someone who is from a colonized country for 350 years. I'm totally offended with that video. I guess you'll never understand. It's not even about Taylor actually. It's about the video. You'll never understand. Nevermind.



+1


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

floatinglili said:


> Perhaps she should have made a video of white African farmers being killed and kicked off on their farms. But that would have been the wrong kind of cause I guess.



Why were they there in the first place


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Someone's always b*tching about something so instead of trying to please everyone, do what pleases yourself instead.

As far as Scott Eastwood goes, momma likey.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

floatinglili said:


> Perhaps she should have made a video of white African farmers being killed and kicked off on their farms. But that would have been the wrong kind of cause I guess.





scarlet555 said:


> Well people have a right to be 'sensitive' by 'insensitive bs.'  If you want to shut the door to them maybe you are unwilling to understand a different perspective besides your own.  Ah, the tragedy of close mindedness... None at all-  Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> Taylor is responsible for her video, why blame the director or others.  When it's good it's Taylor, when it requires thoughts and negativity blame the director- you don't get to separate  everything.



Good post!


----------



## floatinglili

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why were they there in the first place




They were farming having been born in the country. 
But many have left now, with only the paper money they could carry illegally in their shoes. 
It is interesting to see the murder of innocents dismissed due to their race is it not.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

floatinglili said:


> They were farming having been born in the country.
> But many have left now, with only the paper money they could carry illegally in their shoes.
> It is interesting to see the murder of innocents dismissed due to their race is it not.



I know this, I am talking about them being there in the first place due to colonial roots. The generations born after are there because of European colonization.


----------



## floatinglili

But we can't do anything about that now. At this stage perhaps best to look at the positives - the many billions of dollars spent on improving the country, communication links and international trade opportunities that have been generated as a result of the colonial past. 
On another note, the flight of educated whites has to be bad for the continent. For example, many of the local doctors at my family general practice are white South Africans and Zimbabweans who fled for their lives. Surely their expertise will be missed in the home of their birth.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why do they keep saying 'Africa'? Africa is a vast continent. Which country in Africa was this filmed in? It's like saying Swift's new video shot in North America.




I know, right?!?! SMGDH.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OMG!!! If there was no colonization there was no trade? The trade was only within the colonizing countries, not the colonized ones. If there had not been colonization our countries would have been richer that they are now!!!! Colonizing countries took our gold!!! Our gems, our oil!!! Please....


----------



## dangerouscurves

the many billions of dollars spent on improving the country, communication links and international trade opportunities are not due to colonialism. It's due to business globalization.


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know this, I am talking about them being there in the first place due to colonial roots. The generations born after are there because of European colonization.



While this is true, this also goes for non-native Americans. There is no excuse for race-based murder period. To all Zimbabweans, Namibians, South Africans with European heritage, that is their country. Their home. The ones living there now are often mere farmers, they are not usually the ones exploiting the people and natural resources of the place. Leave that to large corporations and their unfavorable contracts.


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why do they keep saying 'Africa'? Africa is a vast continent. Which country in Africa was this filmed in? It's like saying Swift's new video shot in North America.



Just like how people say "Europe" as if it's a country  In all honesty, many Africans appear to embrace their "Africanness", they have a strong sense of connection among "Sub-Saharans" from what I've seen. The people I've met are not very chauvinist in the national sense. Maybe that's in part because the country borders are not quite natural, they transcend ethnic borders, etcetera..


----------



## floatinglili

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG!!! If there was no colonization there was no trade? The trade was only within the colonizing countries, not the colonized ones. If there had not been colonization our countries would have been richer that they are now!!!! Colonizing countries took our gold!!! Our gems, our oil!!! Please....




The unpalatable fact is that colonising governments often spent many millions of dollars in improvements such as roads, communication, electricity provision, etc etc etc. for example, Britain built a railway across India, stripping the huge Kari trees of Western Australia to do so. The least we can do is take stock of the situation at hand rather than hand wringing for the sake of handwringing alone.


----------



## dangerouscurves

floatinglili said:


> The unpalatable fact is that colonising governments often spent many millions of dollars in improvements such as roads, communication, electricity provision, etc etc etc. for example, Britain built a railway across India, stripping the huge Kari trees of Western Australia to do so. The least we can do is take stock of the situation at hand rather than hand wringing for the sake of handwringing alone.




But the negative impact outweighs the positive one.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ByeKitty said:


> Just like how people say "Europe" as if it's a country  In all honesty, many Africans appear to embrace their "Africanness", they have a strong sense of connection among "Sub-Saharans" from what I've seen. The people I've met are not very chauvinist in the national sense. Maybe that's in part because the country borders are not quite natural, they transcend ethnic borders, etcetera..



Yes, the Europe part is also annoying, lol. I am not sure about your take on Sub-Saharan Africa - the Rwandan genocide, the TZ-Uganda war, the problems with most of Africa. The idea of Africa as a country is a Western ideology, misinformation based on ignorance and lack of education that Africa is indeed a diverse continent with many languages and cultures, not just one country full of skinny starving people, lions roaming around and untamed savannah. 
When I moved to the US years ago, people there actually asked me if I saw lions in my backyard and if I knew what a computer was. FFS... I filled out my college application ONLINE, morons!


----------



## ByeKitty

floatinglili said:


> The unpalatable fact is that colonising governments often spent many millions of dollars in improvements such as roads, communication, electricity provision, etc etc etc. for example, Britain built a railway across India, stripping the huge Kari trees of Western Australia to do so. The least we can do is take stock of the situation at hand rather than hand wringing for the sake of handwringing alone.



And Hitler built a network of highways, vastly improving Germany's infrastructure. It's easy to focus on a positive but that does not eliminate any negatives. We know now that it's very dangerous to just enter a country and just re-establish a state modeled after western needs. In doing so, the existing ruling class is eliminated, the needs and customs of the people are overruled, and the pace of a country or area is disturbed. It's harder to resurrect that than it might seem. There are so many examples of failed "state building", some as recent as last decade. It usually ends in poverty or conflict.


----------



## floatinglili

Well of course it is difficult to really know for sure at this juncture of history how we individuals living have benefited or suffered from the colonisation of the past. It would differ from country to country and individual to individual. For example, my ancestors were shipped to Australia in slave ships as the British upper class needed free labour in their 'new world'.They were captured through the justice system on trumped up charges which provided the fig leaf of legitimacy that such a system required. Did they suffer from colonisation? Yes. Many died in the boats. Did I suffer or benefit? Who can be sure? 
It is also interesting to consider that negative effects from outside interests can occur without colonisation. For example, such as tribal war. But that is another story for another day I guess. We are off topic already. This is an interesting conversation though, thank you for that.


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yes, the Europe part is also annoying, lol. I am not sure about your take on Sub-Saharan Africa - the Rwandan genocide, the TZ-Uganda war, the problems with most of Africa. The idea of Africa as a country is a Western ideology, misinformation based on ignorance and lack of education that Africa is indeed a diverse continent with many languages and cultures, not just one country full of skinny starving people, lions roaming around and untamed savannah.
> When I moved to the US years ago, people there actually asked me if I saw lions in my backyard and if I knew what a computer was. FFS... I filled out my college application ONLINE, morons!


Are you freaking kidding me!! That reminds me of the ebola epidemic - when people say "DON'T GO TO AFRICA YOU MAY GET INFECTED" - truth is, the continent is massive: the distance between Sierra Leone and Kenya is larger than the distance between Portugal and Kazakhstan.


----------



## ByeKitty

floatinglili said:


> Well of course it is difficult to really know for sure at this juncture of history how we individuals living have benefited or suffered from the colonisation of the past. It would differ from country to country and individual to individual. For example, my ancestors were shipped to Australia in slave ships as the British upper class needed free labour in their 'new world'.They were captured through the justice system on trumped up charges which provided the fig leaf of legitimacy that such a system required. Did they suffer from colonisation? Yes. Many died in the boats. Did I suffer or benefit? Who can be sure?
> It is also interesting to consider that negative effects from outside interests can occur without colonisation. For example, such as tribal war. But that is another story for another day I guess. We are off topic already. This is an interesting conversation though, thank you for that.



Yeah it's hard to pinpoint who benefits and who doesn't... Just like we do not know how pre-colonial America, or Africa, or Australia would have developed on its own pace, without European interference. The countries may have remained "poor" and relatively unproductive, they also may have developed a completely different type of economic system or state system that would have worked just as nicely (or rather, more nicely). For sure war would not have been eliminated, just like there have been wars in Europe.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah it's hard to pinpoint who benefits and who doesn't... Just like we do not know how pre-colonial America, or Africa, or Australia would have developed on its own pace, without European interference. The countries may have remained "poor" and relatively unproductive, they also may have developed a completely different type of economic system or state system that would have worked just as nicely (or rather, more nicely). For sure war would not have been eliminated, just like there have been wars in Europe.




I doubt the country that had a lot of natural resources would remind poor.
Congo used up be the richest country in Central Africa. Indonesia with its diamonds, oil, forest, etc was called the jade of the equator.


----------



## ByeKitty

dangerouscurves said:


> I doubt the country that had a lot of natural resources would remind poor.
> Congo used up be the richest country in Central Africa. Indonesia with its diamonds, oil, forest, etc was called the jade of the equator.



I could talk about this for days, it's the topic of my thesis... Truth is an abundance of natural resources could be a blessing but it is, in many cases, a curse. I'm not going into this too much because it's way off topic, but tends to invite corruption and poor sector governance (which means it does nothing for the _people_ of an area rich in natural resources except polluting their environment - which then leads to illegal mining or oil theft). 

But even if the extractive resources are managed relatively well and its revenue flows are transparent, countries run the risk of a 'Dutch disease' scenario in which large revenues from natural resources lead to a stronger currency, which makes a country&#8217;s other export products more expensive. This, in turn, decreases competitiveness on international markets. At the same time, considering there's plenty of revenues, government officials forget to be prudent with them (they're often used to pay outstanding debts, for instance).

Oh, and Congo's oil reserves were not extracted until the Belgians ruled the place...


----------



## BPC

dangerouscurves said:


> I doubt the country that had a lot of natural resources would remind poor.
> Congo used up be the richest country in Central Africa. Indonesia with its diamonds, oil, forest, etc was called the jade of the equator.




I can't believe the argument that says a country with natural resources can't remain poor.
Russia is extremely rich in resources... and yet.. 

I think government plays the biggest role. 
Sadly, in many African countries, the government is as corrupt as in Russia. All the resources in the world can't fix that problem.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> I could talk about this for days, it's the topic of my thesis... Truth is an abundance of natural resources could be a blessing but it is, in many cases, a curse. I'm not going into this too much because it's way off topic, but tends to invite corruption and poor sector governance (which means it does nothing for the _people_ of an area rich in natural resources except polluting their environment - which then leads to illegal mining or oil theft).
> 
> But even if the extractive resources are managed relatively well and its revenue flows are transparent, countries run the risk of a 'Dutch disease' scenario in which large revenues from natural resources lead to a stronger currency, which makes a countrys other export products more expensive. This, in turn, decreases competitiveness on international markets. At the same time, considering there's plenty of revenues, government officials forget to be prudent with them (they're often used to pay outstanding debts, for instance).
> 
> Oh, and Congo's oil reserves were not extracted until the Belgians ruled the place...







BPC said:


> I can't believe the argument that says a country with natural resources can't remain poor.
> 
> Russia is extremely rich in resources... and yet..
> 
> 
> 
> I think government plays the biggest role.
> 
> Sadly, in many African countries, the government is as corrupt as in Russia. All the resources in the world can't fix that problem.




You guys might be right but we should not forget slavery is the result of colonization and most of the 3rd world countries are also. And the fact that colonization is glamorized and romaticized make some people who come from colonized countries offended.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  We really need to get back to Taylor Swift please


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/04/taylor-swift-jokes-that-shes-kanye-wests-running-mate/

*Taylor Swift Jokes That She's Kanye West's Running Mate*

Taylor Swift just joked on Twitter that she is going to run on Kanye Wests presidential ticket for 2020!

The 25-year-old singer posted a photo of the beautiful bouquet of flowers that the rapper sent to her following the VMAs this past weekend. Tay stepped out on stage to present him with the Video Vanguard Award.

Awww Kanye sent me the coolest flowers!! #KanTay2020 #BFFs, Taylor captioned the photo.

Taylor is about to head out back on tour with a show in Salt Lake City this evening following a week-long break.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hey, it's a section of the  cheese wall from Kimmy and Kanyes wedding


----------



## imane111

dangerouscurves said:


> You guys might be right but we should not forget slavery is the result of colonization and most of the 3rd world countries are also. And the fact that colonization is glamorized and romaticized make some people who come from colonized countries offended.




Only colonization isn't  glamorized and romaticized. Like it or not pepple did fall in love diring that Era. And the video is about an actress falling for her married costar while filming on a set in an african country. ABSOLUTLY NOTHING TO DO WITH COLONIZATION. These critics are unfounded.


----------



## Longchamp

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/04/taylor-swift-jokes-that-shes-kanye-wests-running-mate/
> 
> *Taylor Swift Jokes That She's Kanye West's Running Mate*
> 
> Taylor Swift just joked on Twitter that she is going to run on Kanye Wests presidential ticket for 2020!
> 
> The 25-year-old singer posted a photo of the beautiful bouquet of flowers that the rapper sent to her following the VMAs this past weekend. Tay stepped out on stage to present him with the Video Vanguard Award.
> 
> Awww Kanye sent me the coolest flowers!! #KanTay2020 #BFFs, Taylor captioned the photo.
> 
> Taylor is about to head out back on tour with a show in Salt Lake City this evening following a week-long break.



Is this supposed to be her car garage?


----------



## scarlet555




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Hey, it's a section of the  cheese wall from Kimmy and Kanyes wedding


----------



## mrsinsyder

*Radar online reporting: 
Taylor Swift* just got some fresh material for her next album! RadarOnline.com has learned that the singer has dumped her DJ boyfriend of roughly six months, *Calvin Harris*, after he was caught leaving a Thai massage parlor!

And/or
&#8220;Talk of them marrying freaked them both out, neither is ready and  suddenly having all this speculation took its toll. Calvin has found the  circus surrounding their relationship overwhelming,&#8221; the source said.  &#8220;It was incredibly intense so they&#8217;ve taken a step back and are cooling  things off.&#8221;


----------



## AEGIS

is massage parlor code for prostitute?


----------



## AEGIS

i just went back one page and saw colonization, Africa, Europe, and infrastructure

boy you never know what you're going to stumble upon in the celebrity forum on TPF


----------



## mrsinsyder

AEGIS said:


> i just went back one page and saw colonization, Africa, Europe, and infrastructure
> 
> boy you never know what you're going to stumble upon in the celebrity forum on TPF


LMAO.

It's apparently a "happy ending" type of place. I won't say anything more in case the PC police are here.


----------



## Lounorada

Never believed they were a 'couple' in the first place, they looked like the worst PR-fauxmance.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> i just went back one page and saw colonization, Africa, Europe, and infrastructure
> 
> 
> 
> boy you never know what you're going to stumble upon in the celebrity forum on TPF




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I sense a double CD coming if this is true.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ He's way too damn boring to inspire a CD. Even Taylor isn't that creative.


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I sense a double CD coming if this is true.



omg so I told my little sister that  I love wildest dreams by Taylor and she asks "so who inspired this song?"


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe she could make a double entendre with "happy ending", like "oooh, you told me we'd have a happy ending, but she gave you one instead, ooooh."(c)

Note:  I am not a professional songwriter.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe she could make a double entendre with "happy ending", like "oooh, you told me we'd have a happy ending, but she gave you one instead, ooooh."(c)
> 
> Note:  I am not a professional songwriter.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe she could make a double entendre with "happy ending", like "oooh, you told me we'd have a happy ending, but she gave you one instead, ooooh."(c)
> 
> Note:  I am not a professional songwriter.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Their PR machine has kicked into gear and released a statement to People magazine, refuting the breakup rumour.


*Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris Breakup Rumors Are 'Absolutely Not True': Source*

The latest Taylor Swift rumor has Calvin Harris on her list of ex-lovers, but a source close to the couple tells PEOPLE the split speculation is "absolutely not true." 

Adds the source: "They are happy and going strong." 

Swift, 25, and Harris, 31, have remained mum about the reports  until now. On Monday, Harris tweeted, "It's not going to be a 'happy ending' for everyone I sue for defamation of character for all these bulls--- stories bye bye." 

Swift showed her support by favoriting the tweet. Meanwhile, further evidence suggests their relationship status has not changed. 

On Wednesday, Harris favorited a fan's tweet about his girlfriend's sexy covers of GQ and NME magazines. "When @CalvinHarris is a lucky dude," the Twitter user wrote. 

*Denial from Swift's Rep*

Tree Paine, Swift's publicist, took to Twitter on Monday to indirectly address the reports, writing that others should "not believe the rumors. 



> Tree Paine @treepaine
> I've said it before and I'm saying it again, do not believe Radar Online.



*Source:* http://www.people.com/article/taylor-swift-calvin-harris-breakup-rumors


----------



## Ms Kiah

When someone strives this hard to appear perfect there's some delicious dirt.


----------



## Emma150

I doubt they are even REAL couple, they should work harder to make it believable.


----------



## Lounorada

Ms Kiah said:


> When someone strives this hard to appear perfect there's some delicious dirt.



This.


----------



## manpursefan

Nevermind

Edit: I was thinking of Calvin's Armani photos. Didn't realise he just looks average/above average in other photos.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Calvin isn't cute IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's had her fair share of high-profile relationships and she's made no secret of the fact that they've inspired her song lyrics.

However, Taylor Swift has revealed she has no interest in dragging her famous ex-boyfriends - which include Harry Styles, Jake Gyllenhaal, Joe Jonas and Taylor Lautner - through the dirt.

Speaking candidly in a new interview with the American version of GQ Magazine, Taylor, 25, said she is keen to protect the public's perception of and her friendly relations with her former lovers as she sizzled in a stringy white bikini in an accompanying photoshoot.

Talking to GQ's Chuck Klosterman, she said: 'Youre in a[n] interview, and the writer says, "who is that song about? That sounds like a really intense moment from your life". 

'And you sit there, and you know youre on good terms with your ex-boyfriend, and you dont want him - or his family - to think youre firing shots at him. 

'So you say, "That was about losing a friend". And thats basically all you say.'

The Bad Blood songstress added that she felt a sense of pride about never specifically naming names despite being pushed relentlessly to do so.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-protecting-subjects-songs.html#ixzz3ogfmyaZH


----------



## casseyelsie

She's very pretty n sexy too!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks so awkward in those GQ pics, prob because she's as sexy as a baked potato.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

I loved 1989, but I miss her nostalgic, romantic RED era :rain:


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Personally I really appreciate that the pictures aren't overly sexual. She looks great!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I loved 1989, but I miss her nostalgic, romantic RED era :rain:




Same. I feel kind of sick sometimes because It's like saying,  "I want you to be in pain!" 

She looks great in GQ.


----------



## GaitreeS

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Personally I really appreciate that the pictures aren't overly sexual. She looks great!


Agreed!

Love me some Swifty!


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's not the picture, it's her who is not sexy no matter how hard she tries. I personally like her but she does look awkward when she tries sexy look. It's just not her.


----------



## Charles

I think she's sexy AF!


----------



## solange

I texted my husband about her sexiness. He said he finds her pretty but not sexy. He then asked two coworkers. They agreed.


----------



## Swanky

*Blooming beautiful! Taylor Swift flaunts her trim pins and décolletage in a plunging Elie Saab gown for Vogue Australia shoot *



Taylor Swift proves she's the ultimate fashionista while posing for the latest issue of Vogue Australia.
The 25-year-old singing sensation, who is set to bring her 1989 tour Down Under in November, stuns in an array of beautiful floral designs, while managing to flash just enough flesh to set hearts racing. 
In one frame the Shake It Off hitmaker is seen flaunting her model figure in a flowing black Elie Saab Haute Couture dress, the floor length number featuring a plunging neckline revealing a hint of her lace trim white bra.








 
Stylish: Taylor Swift proves she's the ultimate fashionista while posing for the latest issue of Vogue Australia 

Taylor Swift was looking a far cry from her usual self in the Vogue Australia shoot wearing pretty, girly dresses as opposed to her usual crop top and shorts/skirts ensembles. Even her face looked different to what we're used to, with the singer wearing next to no make-up showing off her natural beauty instead. 
We think we like this Swifty look. As much as we like the star, we do tend to yawn a little over her co-ordinates she  insists on wearing week after week. It was great to see Taylor in this stunning dress by Elie Saab, it really brought out her feminine side.
The dress is from the designer's fall 2015 couture collection meaning it's not available for us to buy. Sob. Which is why we've rounded up some floral maxi dresses below so you can steal Taylor's style in your own way. 
We realise you may associate floral designs with summer, but when they're on a black dress it instantly gives them a wintry twist, so they're perfect for the season when teamed with your favourite leather jacket or trench. So take a browse below through our top picks to help you get moody florals nailed.
Taylor's dress, imprinted with pink, purple and green blooms, also showcases her slim arms and petite upper frame. 
Leaning against a window sill, the blonde stunner has her left foot resting on a nearby chair while her right leg is crossed.

Completing her look with a gold chain and silver rings, the barefoot beauty stares into the camera and effortlessly exudes elegance. 
She also wows for the camera in a sheer blue Schiaparelli Haute Couture dress, the very outfit she sports for the cover of the fashion glossy. 
More Taylor Swift news on her Vogue Australia shoot 







Glamorous star: The Shake It Off hitmaker wows for the camera in a sheer blue Schiaparelli Haute Couture dress 

The gown's plunging neckline reveals an eyeful of a soft pink bra underneath, while the singer sits in a position that exposes her bare leg.
Her blonde hair is darker than usual, with a choppy '80s cut that flicks out to the side.

In the accompanying interview with the magazine, the squad leader reveals she counts her blessings daily, saying: 'The public could change their minds about me tomorrow.' 

'Things are good right now but Im never going to be stupid, foolish or ignorant enough to think I have control over the public.





Sexy and sophisticated: Taylor appears on the front cover of the November issue of the fashion glossy 

'All I can control is making good music,' she mused in the issue. 
The Grammy Award-winner has legions of impassioned fans - affectionately known as 'Swifties' - and the most insane, celebrity-and-supermodel-laden friendship group imaginable.
Of course, she had to start somewhere, but the problem is that the talented Bad Blood singer makes it look so incredibly easy.







Realistic: In Vogue Australia's November issue, cover girl Taylor Swift admits how fickle fame can be

Bursting onto the scene in 2006 as a country music artist, the American songwriter's evolution through the infamously volatile music industry is nothing short of remarkable.
Her third single, Our song, from her debut self-titled album made her the youngest person to single-handedly write and perform a Number One song on the Hot Country Songs chart.
But since shooting into the pop music spotlight with her second album Fearless, in 2008, the songwriter is still refreshingly down-to-earth about how quickly it could all disappear.







Squad goals: Taylor (pictured centre) has the most insane, celebrity-and-supermodel-laden friendship group, including Lorde (far right), the band Haim and supermodel Karlie Kloss

'I am so lucky that people seem to like me right now but in no way, shape or form, is that a permanent thing,' she said. 
'I think being aware of that is what keeps you on the game.' 
The 1989 World Tour will have taken the pop star to 85 show dates between the months of May and December this year when it wraps up in Australia on December 12.
'Then I'll feel like I'll need to give people a breather,' the twice-awarded Billboard Woman of the Year joked. 
Accompanying her on the monstrous tour is Melbourne-born pop/folk heartthrob, James Keogh, aka Vance Joy, who this year has been nominated for seven Australian Record Industry Association - ARIA - awards.







Aussie Aussie Aussie! The 25-year-old is wrapping up her 1989 World Tour in Australia in December

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3278739/Taylor-Swift-flaunts-trim-pins-d-colletage-plunging-Elie-Saab-gown-Vogue-Australia-shoot.html#ixzz3p1TNGQXg


----------



## cakegirl

I saw a picture where she looks like a young Jane Lynch and now that's all I can see when I picture her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those Vogue pics are horrible.

I am almost embarrassed at how obsessed I am with 1989.
..


----------



## Emma150

She doesnt even look like her on these Vogue photos


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BagOuttaHell said:


> Those Vogue pics are horrible.
> 
> I am almost embarrassed at how obsessed I am with 1989.
> ..




I like the album too but she's someone I can only listen to and not watch perform. She's so damn awkward and too try hard on stage.


----------



## Wildflower22

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I like the album too but she's someone I can only listen to and not watch perform. She's so damn awkward and too try hard on stage.




I feel the same way! I like 1989 but not love because the songs sound somewhat repetitive. However, I have to give her props for always singing live instead of lip syncing (especially since her live voice is terrible)!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Emma150 said:


> She doesnt even look like her on these Vogue photos



I was just going to post this. She doesn't look anything like herself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I like the album too but she's someone I can only listen to and not watch perform. She's so damn awkward and too try hard on stage.



I haven't seen one performance and don't plan on it. I made the mistake last weekend of watching the videos for the songs from the album on YT. Never again.

I'll just stick to playing the album non stop. haha.


----------



## scarlet555

sexiness is more than just looks, she looks okay to me, its her attitude, it just does not exude 'sexy'


----------



## knics33

She's awkward and annoying AF. Sorry.


----------



## Lounorada

scarlet555 said:


> sexiness is more than just looks, she looks okay to me, its her attitude, it just does not exude 'sexy'


 
This.



knics33 said:


> She's awkward and annoying AF. Sorry.


 
Agreed! No need to be sorry


----------



## SakuraSakura

It's amazing to see the difference between how people viewed her in 2008 and how they view her in 2015.


----------



## kittenslingerie

SakuraSakura said:


> It's amazing to see the difference between how people viewed her in 2008 and how they view her in 2015.


In 2008, she had her own style, and decent hair. Now she's trying so hard to be trendy, and looks super awkward IMO. She doesn't look especially good in tight shorts (and camel toe), bangs, short ash (grey) blonde hair, crop tops (too pale), etc...


----------



## myown

^she´s got a huge team behind her back that makes her look "glamorous" at each step she does. she is so plastic to me. 
I liked her a lot more back with her long wavy hair.
Plus I really don´t get this "I am BFF with everyone. all the top models are my BFFs"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ha. I didn't like her back then and I felt that she had the style of every other country singer. Barbie Doll hair and clothing. Like Carrie Underwood.

And I still love 1989. If I see a bootleg copy of her tour on YT. I would definitely watch.

That would have never happened in 2008.


----------



## CeeJay

myown said:


> ^she´s got a huge team behind her back that makes her look "glamorous" at each step she does. she is so plastic to me.
> I liked her a lot more back with her long wavy hair.
> *Plus I really don´t get this "I am BFF with everyone. all the top models are my BFFs"*



This! .. who ISN'T her BFF now?!?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

CeeJay said:


> This! .. who ISN'T her BFF now?!?!




Katy Perry [emoji23]


----------



## qudz104

If she's bff with Kendall then I wonder why Kendall is with her ex.. Thought that was one of the reasons people fell out with each other over.


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> ^she´s got a huge team behind her back that makes her look "glamorous" at each step she does. she is so plastic to me.
> I liked her a lot more back with her long wavy hair.
> *Plus I really don´t get this "I am BFF with everyone. all the top models are my BFFs*"




This. It's the epitome of elitism. 
She always looks like she's desperately trying to prove she's the 'popular' girl.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> This. It's the epitome of elitism.
> *She always looks like she's desperately trying to prove she's the 'popular' girl.*



totally agree


----------



## minababe

she is the popular Girl haha


I think its more like all models etc wants to be her bff for being around in the press..


----------



## ChanelMommy

kittenslingerie said:


> In 2008, she had her own style, and decent hair. Now she's trying so hard to be trendy, and looks super awkward IMO. She doesn't look especially good in tight shorts (and camel toe), bangs, short ash (grey) blonde hair, crop tops (too pale), etc...



I agree I loved her style when it was more 'real' and her hair long and curly.


----------



## leeann

She may as well cash in while she can


----------



## kittenslingerie

Lounorada said:


> This. It's the epitome of elitism.
> She always looks like she's desperately trying to prove she's the 'popular' girl.



Excatly. She doesn't have to call the paps every time she hangs with these gawky broads. She gets all dressed up and stages these outings, come on....


----------



## coconutsboston

ChanelMommy said:


> I agree I loved her style when it was more 'real' and her hair long and curly.


This!!! I loved her "down to earth" and relatable.


----------



## coconutsboston

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Blooming beautiful! Taylor Swift flaunts her trim pins and décolletage in a plunging Elie Saab gown for Vogue Australia shoot *
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift proves she's the ultimate fashionista while posing for the latest issue of Vogue Australia.
> The 25-year-old singing sensation, who is set to bring her 1989 tour Down Under in November, stuns in an array of beautiful floral designs, while managing to flash just enough flesh to set hearts racing.
> In one frame the Shake It Off hitmaker is seen flaunting her model figure in a flowing black Elie Saab Haute Couture dress, the floor length number featuring a plunging neckline revealing a hint of her lace trim white bra.
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/19/04/2D8C165C00000578-3278739-Stylish_Taylor_Swift_proves_she_s_the_ultimate_fashionista_while-a-22_1445226240145.jpg
> Stylish: Taylor Swift proves she's the ultimate fashionista while posing for the latest issue of Vogue Australia
> 
> Taylor Swift was looking a far cry from her usual self in the Vogue Australia shoot wearing pretty, girly dresses as opposed to her usual crop top and shorts/skirts ensembles. Even her face looked different to what we're used to, with the singer wearing next to no make-up showing off her natural beauty instead.
> We think we like this Swifty look. As much as we like the star, we do tend to yawn a little over her co-ordinates she  insists on wearing week after week. It was great to see Taylor in this stunning dress by Elie Saab, it really brought out her feminine side.
> The dress is from the designer's fall 2015 couture collection meaning it's not available for us to buy. Sob. Which is why we've rounded up some floral maxi dresses below so you can steal Taylor's style in your own way.
> We realise you may associate floral designs with summer, but when they're on a black dress it instantly gives them a wintry twist, so they're perfect for the season when teamed with your favourite leather jacket or trench. So take a browse below through our top picks to help you get moody florals nailed.
> Taylor's dress, imprinted with pink, purple and green blooms, also showcases her slim arms and petite upper frame.
> Leaning against a window sill, the blonde stunner has her left foot resting on a nearby chair while her right leg is crossed.
> 
> Completing her look with a gold chain and silver rings, the barefoot beauty stares into the camera and effortlessly exudes elegance.
> She also wows for the camera in a sheer blue Schiaparelli Haute Couture dress, the very outfit she sports for the cover of the fashion glossy.
> More Taylor Swift news on her Vogue Australia shoot
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/19/04/2D8C165700000578-3278739-Glamorous_star_The_Shake_It_Off_hitmaker_wows_for_the_camera_in_-a-25_1445226240859.jpg
> 
> Glamorous star: The Shake It Off hitmaker wows for the camera in a sheer blue Schiaparelli Haute Couture dress
> 
> The gown's plunging neckline reveals an eyeful of a soft pink bra underneath, while the singer sits in a position that exposes her bare leg.
> Her blonde hair is darker than usual, with a choppy '80s cut that flicks out to the side.
> 
> In the accompanying interview with the magazine, the squad leader reveals she counts her blessings daily, saying: 'The public could change their minds about me tomorrow.'
> 
> 'Things are good right now but Im never going to be stupid, foolish or ignorant enough to think I have control over the public.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/19/04/2D5527CF00000578-3278739-Sexy_and_sophisticated_Taylor_appears_on_the_front_cover_of_the_-a-23_1445226240387.jpg   Sexy and sophisticated: Taylor appears on the front cover of the November issue of the fashion glossy
> 
> 'All I can control is making good music,' she mused in the issue.
> The Grammy Award-winner has legions of impassioned fans - affectionately known as 'Swifties' - and the most insane, celebrity-and-supermodel-laden friendship group imaginable.
> Of course, she had to start somewhere, but the problem is that the talented Bad Blood singer makes it look so incredibly easy.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/11/15/2D4DC6B400000578-3268404-image-m-66_1444575297023.jpg
> 
> Realistic: In Vogue Australia's November issue, cover girl Taylor Swift admits how fickle fame can be
> 
> Bursting onto the scene in 2006 as a country music artist, the American songwriter's evolution through the infamously volatile music industry is nothing short of remarkable.
> Her third single, Our song, from her debut self-titled album made her the youngest person to single-handedly write and perform a Number One song on the Hot Country Songs chart.
> But since shooting into the pop music spotlight with her second album Fearless, in 2008, the songwriter is still refreshingly down-to-earth about how quickly it could all disappear.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/11/16/2D4DC68100000578-3268404-image-m-74_1444575594509.jpg
> 
> Squad goals: Taylor (pictured centre) has the most insane, celebrity-and-supermodel-laden friendship group, including Lorde (far right), the band Haim and supermodel Karlie Kloss
> 
> 'I am so lucky that people seem to like me right now but in no way, shape or form, is that a permanent thing,' she said.
> 'I think being aware of that is what keeps you on the game.'
> The 1989 World Tour will have taken the pop star to 85 show dates between the months of May and December this year when it wraps up in Australia on December 12.
> 'Then I'll feel like I'll need to give people a breather,' the twice-awarded Billboard Woman of the Year joked.
> Accompanying her on the monstrous tour is Melbourne-born pop/folk heartthrob, James Keogh, aka Vance Joy, who this year has been nominated for seven Australian Record Industry Association - ARIA - awards.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/11/15/2D4DC6B800000578-3268404-image-m-68_1444575400623.jpg
> 
> Aussie Aussie Aussie! The 25-year-old is wrapping up her 1989 World Tour in Australia in December
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3278739/Taylor-Swift-flaunts-trim-pins-d-colletage-plunging-Elie-Saab-gown-Vogue-Australia-shoot.html#ixzz3p1TNGQXg


On second thought, does anyone have an ID on her shoes in the bicycle picture?


----------



## Lounorada

coconutsboston said:


> On second thought, does anyone have an ID on her shoes in the bicycle picture?




Prada
http://www.barneys.com/prada-halter...01Drwfe3S.KY6BKwKh1apQ&utm_source=Z77QPydcorE


----------



## AshTx.1

SakuraSakura said:


> It's amazing to see the difference between how people viewed her in 2008 and how they view her in 2015.



Yes. In 2008 she was the sweet innocent girl who had her heart broken. I remember reading somewhere that she refused to straighten her hair because it wasn't true to herself. She seemed genuinely humble back then.

Fast forward to now. She straightened her trademark locks and chopped them off. She was accused of being a serial dater and was now blamed for the relationship breakups  Her fake feigned surprise look at awards shows got too much for people. She all of the sudden became BFF'S with a bunch of super models. Not to mention completely changed her music style. She just seems fake to people now. 

I saw Taylor in concert twice when she was singing country music. I wanna say that was in 2010 and 2011.

I don't know. I think her 1989 stuff is okay but I liked her country music better. Idk why. I like her less now than I did five years ago and even idk why.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> Prada
> http://www.barneys.com/prada-halter...01Drwfe3S.KY6BKwKh1apQ&utm_source=Z77QPydcorE


Fabulous, thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

AshTx.1 said:


> Yes. In 2008 she was the sweet innocent girl who had her heart broken. I remember reading somewhere that she refused to straighten her hair because it wasn't true to herself. She seemed genuinely humble back then.
> 
> Fast forward to now. She straightened her trademark locks and chopped them off. She was accused of being a serial dater and was now blamed for the relationship breakups  Her fake feigned surprise look at awards shows got too much for people. She all of the sudden became BFF'S with a bunch of super models. Not to mention completely changed her music style. She just seems fake to people now.
> 
> I saw Taylor in concert twice when she was singing country music. I wanna say that was in 2010 and 2011.
> 
> I don't know. I think her 1989 stuff is okay but I liked her country music better. Idk why. I like her less now than I did five years ago and even idk why.


I really don't like her music now.  Nothing personal to her, it's just incredibly aggravating - or maybe that it's played all the time.  I know we all grow up, but I really liked her catchy, cute songs of yesteryear.


----------



## Lounorada

coconutsboston said:


> Fabulous, thank you!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## baglover1973

Lounorada said:


> This. It's the epitome of elitism.
> She always looks like she's desperately trying to prove she's the 'popular' girl.



OMG preach!  I always think to myself that she is an insecure person and has to prove how "cool" she is and how many "cool friends" she has.  I find it a little pathetic tbh.


----------



## Jayne1

AshTx.1 said:


> Yes. In 2008 she was the sweet innocent girl who had her heart broken. I remember reading somewhere that she refused to straighten her hair because it wasn't true to herself. She seemed genuinely humble back then.
> 
> Fast forward to now. She straightened her trademark locks and chopped them off. She was accused of being a serial dater and was now blamed for the relationship breakups  Her fake feigned surprise look at awards shows got too much for people. She all of the sudden became BFF'S with a bunch of super models. Not to mention completely changed her music style. She just seems fake to people now.
> 
> I saw Taylor in concert twice when she was singing country music. I wanna say that was in 2010 and 2011.
> 
> I don't know. I think her 1989 stuff is okay but I liked her country music better. Idk why. I like her less now than I did five years ago and even idk why.



She went very Hollywood with some facial surgery and implants, along with the straight hair and friend hoarding. She lost even more weight -- definitely magazine cover material now, which she wasn't before.


----------



## bisousx

I like her style better now. The whole good girl persona was so contrived. This is the person she really is. lol.


----------



## twinkle.tink

minababe said:


> she is the popular Girl haha
> 
> 
> I think its more like all models etc wants to be her bff for being around in the press..



I do not get the perception of elitism, try hard, etc at all.

By all accounts she is kind to her fans & friends alike.
Generous & hardworking.

I agree, I think others seek her out for friendship and colaboration.

As for her pics and 'trying to hard'...perhaps she is...but, to me, she just seems high energy and outgoing. With her time, funds and access, why not have a blast?

She is popular, I don't think she has work on convincing of the truth.


----------



## skarsbabe

Wow those Vogue shots are horrible! She doesn't even look like the same person. I agree that nowadays she's too fake. Sad to see that!


----------



## littlerock

I love 1989. But not her album, I like the Ryan Adams version..lol. That's the only reason I know her 1989 songs.


----------



## baglover1973

just had to say, I think she is what? 25? I still look at her like a gawky little girl.  She doesn't seem mature at all to me.  Esp with the whole 5 million best friends thing...seems very teenagery to me.  Like she is stagnant in her teens.


----------



## Midge S

I don't dislike her.  She simply isn't for me and I don't quite get the appeal.  It really isn't my type of music but I have to say I do really love "Style". It's my favorite song of hers, it totally sounds like something I would have played incessantly when I was 13. 

She hits me as someone who is really insecure though.  Maybe the gawkiness made her that way, but she sings a lot about her own looks.  I also think that's why she hangs with models.  She is built that way to and I think she wants everyone to know it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Smug factor was on high during her acceptance for Album of the Year. But I don't care because I love the album.

And she basically told Kanye to F off.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

BagOuttaHell said:


> Smug factor was on high during her acceptance for Album of the Year. But I don't care because I love the album.
> 
> And she basically told Kanye to F off.








I fully expect a Twitter rant soon


----------



## SpeedyJC

> *Taylor Swift Shades Kanye West With Album of The Year*
> 
> Taylor Swift threw some just subtle-enough shade at Kanye West in her acceptance speech for last year&#8217;s 1989 winning Album of the Year. Seemingly addressing the rapper&#8217;s misogynistic lyrics about Taylor Swift (&#8220;I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex / Why, I made that ***** famous&#8221 on The Life of Pablo, Swift said:
> 
> As the first woman to win Album of the Year at the Grammys twice, I want to say to all the young women out there: There are going to be people along the way who will try to undercut your success, or take credit for your accomplishments, or your fame.
> She then encourages aspiring female artists to not, as West might have said, let anyone distract from their creative process. You tell &#8216;em, Taylor.



Kanye after watching the Grammy's.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her speech was perfect. Just the right amounts of class and sass.


----------



## Swanky

*Burn! Taylor Swift delivers withering response to Kanye Wests claim that he made her famous while accepting second best album win at Grammy Awards
Taylor Swift won best pop vocal album and album of the year for 1989*

Taylor Swift hit out at Kanye West as she accepted her award for Album Of The Year at the Grammy Awards on Monday night.
The 26-year-old noted that she is the only woman in history to have won Album Of The Year twice, after Kanye claimed last week that he made the pop star famous.
'As the first woman to win Album of the Year at the Grammys twice, I want to say to all the young women out there, there are going to be people along the way who will try to undercut your success or take credit for your accomplishments or your fame,' Taylor said as she accepted her award, clearly referencing the rapper's recent comments.
'But if you just focus on the work and you don't let those people sidetrack you, someday, when you get where you are going,' she added,, 'you will look around and you will know that it was you and the people who love you who put you there. And that will be the greatest feeling in the world. Thank you for this moment.'
Hitting back! Taylor Swift took a not too subtle swipe at Kanye West as she accepted the award for Album Of The Year at the Grammys on Monday night

Taylor's strong words come after Kanye infuriated the pop star after he released a track about having sex with her and claimed he made 'that b*tch famous' with his 2009 MTV Awards stage invasion.
In an astonishing 15 tweet outburst last week, Kanye began by saying he 'did not diss' the singer and he has 'never dissed her'. But he then launched into a rant about how he called her on the phone, had an hour-long conversation with her about the song Famous, and said she found it 'funny' and gave him her blessing.
Furthermore, he defended the use of the word 'b*tch' in the song, saying it was an 'endearing term' in hip hop, like the word 'Ni***'. The track Famous, which also features Taylor's enemy Rihanna, Kanye raps: 'I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex.' And added: 'I made that b*tch famous.'
He's not taking credit for this one! The 26-year-old noted that she is the only woman in history to have won Album Of The Year twice, after Kanye claimed last week that he made the pop star famous
He's not taking credit for this one! The 26-year-old noted that she is the only woman in history to have won Album Of The Year twice, after Kanye claimed last week that he made the pop star famous
'As the first woman in history to win Best Album Of The Year twice I want to say to women out there that there will be people out there who will try to undercut you and take credit for your work,' Taylor said as she accepted her award, clearly referencing the rapper's recent comments


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-winning-Best-Album-1989.html#ixzz40Ixna2IH


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Sasha2012

It's the biggest night in music, so guests at the 58th annual Grammy Awards in Los Angeles on Monday pulled out all the stops when it came to their outfits.

All eyes were on best friends Taylor Swift and Selena Gomez as they arrived at the star-studded event together, both sporting show-stopping outfits.

The pop stars showcased their toned stomachs for the occasion, with Taylor sporting a red bandeau top with a hot pink skirt, which was slit open to reveal her matching underwear. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Awards-best-dressed-list.html#ixzz40J7T9pP2


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and Selena looked fabulous. Love Taylor's new hair and Selena's curls.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Don't like anything about his look, specially the Anna Wintour hair, I think a looser more relaxed cut works much better on her. And her speech was a bit smug, but since it was obviously aimed at Kanye, I'll giver her a pass.


----------



## myown

she and Selena together are so cute! 
I really don´t care for her new haircut. I actually don´t like it. 
I love her speech.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Prima Ballerina said:


> Don't like anything about his look, specially the Anna Wintour hair, I think a looser more relaxed cut works much better on her. And her speech was a bit smug, but since it was obviously aimed at Kanye, I'll giver her a pass.



Yeah, I agree with you. Anna Wintour's hairstyle is not working on Taylor at all.


----------



## edanc

Did she cut her hair or is it a wig? 

Not a huge fan of the super high slit, otherwise her and Selena look really cute.


----------



## lizmil

Given the super stupid Kanye comments, I'm glad Taylor put him in his place.  That alone will give her 5 stars in my book!


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift Meets Up With Calvin Harris, Gives Him a Big Kiss on the Cheek: Inside the Grammys 2016 After-Parties*












 					Instagram 				
 			 							 			  			 							 			 			 			 			  			  			  			 							 			 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 			 			 			  			     				 					 				    					 				    			The *2016 Grammys* belonged to *Taylor Swift *.
The pop star was nominated in seven categories and won three awards: Album of the Year (_1989_), Best Pop Vocal Album (_1989_) and Best Music Video ("Bad Blood" feat. *Kendrick Lamar*). Taylor marked the occasion by hitting up a number of after-parties with her date for the night, *Selena Gomez*.  Joined by Taylor's brother and parents, they first hit up Universal  Music Group's 2016 Grammys after-party, held inside The Theater at Ace  Hotel. "Everyone lost their minds when they walked in and swarmed the  area," a source tells E! News exclusively, noting that Taylor spent some  time talking to industry executives while her mom and Selena "hung back  and danced." All night, the source adds, "Taylor looked happy and  flawless."
Other famous attendees included *Ariana Grande*, *Zendaya*, *Hailee Steinfeld*, *Joe Jonas*, *Anna Kendrick*, *James Bay*, *Brooklyn Beckham*, *Shawn Mendes*, *Russell Simmons*, *Alice Cooper*, *Joe Perry*, *Lisa* *Vanderpump*, *Camila Cabello*, *Kristin Chenoweth* and *Kacey Musgraves*. *The Weeknd* and *Bella Hadid* arrived together, hand in hand. While the "Can't Feel My Face" singer mingled with industry people, Bella talked to *Lisa Vanderpump*, who co-stars with her mom, *Yolanda* *Foster*, on Bravo's _The_ _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_.  "They were all smiles and hugged as they had an animated conversation,"  the source says. On the flip side, Bella had "no interaction" with *DNCE*'s *Joe Jonas*, who used to date her sister, *Gigi Hadid*.






 					Snapchat 				
 			 							 			  			 							 			 			 			 			  			  			  			 							 			 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 			 			 			  			     				 					 				    					 				    			Meanwhile, at the Warner Music Group Party, *Missy Elliott* took the stage and gave a shout-out to *Pharrell* *Williams*.  Before performing their hit single "WTF," the rapper also paid tribute  to a number of artists who have since passed, including *Aaliyah*, *Biggie Smalls*, *Tupac*, *Big Pun*, *Whitney Houston* and *Left* *Eye*.
Where did the rest of Hollywood party?
*Nick Lachey* and *Vanessa Lachey* left their kids at home to attend _Playboy_'s  Grammys after-party. The couple packed on the PDA in a private booth  and were seen "laughing, kissing and smiling" throughout the night,  according to an onlooker. *Tyrese* also hosted a private party at his house in Woodland Hills, where he hung out with celebrity guests including *Snoop Dogg*, *Tyrese* and *DJ Ruckus*.
Later that evening, Taylor met up with her boyfriend, *Calvin Harris*, at Hyde in L.A. "He was so excited for her," a source says of the DJ, who skipped the show to work on new music. "Taylor was so happy to be around Calvin." He later Snapchatted a picture of Taylor giving him a kiss on the cheek. DJ *Dillon* *Francis* also shared a picture with Calvin and Taylor on Instagram, writing, "I love my friends."
*NEWS: 5 things you didn't see on TV at the 2016 Grammys*
*PHOTOS: Grammys 2016 red carpet arrivals*






 					SPW / Splash News 				
 			 							 			  			 							 			 			 			 			  			  			  			 							 			 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 			 			 			  			     				 					 				    					 				    			In addition to Taylor and her crew, HYDE was packed with tons of A-list celebrities. Ariana arrived just before _The Big Bang Theory_'s *Kaley Cuoco*  and went straight to the VIP section, while Joe entered the club around  11:30 p.m. and headed to his reserved area. The "Cake by the Ocean  singer" was later seen standing on a table, where he proceeded to dance  and take "a lot of photos with fans." *Cody Simpson*  was seated at a table opposite Joeinteresting placement, given that  the two singers share a mutual ex in Gigi. The Australian pop star "was  seen dancing with a group of blonde girls." Meanwhile, The Weeknd and  Bella arrived around midnight and went straight to the VIP section. The  two "were only talking to themselves," a source tells E! News, adding  that they "were in their own world."


http://www.eonline.com/news/740504/...a-gomez-inside-the-grammys-2016-after-parties


----------



## Swanky

*Taylor Swift & Beyoncé Reunite and Have an Adorable Moment at Grammys 2016*




Christopher Polk/Getty Images for NARAS                 
*Taylor Swift * and *Beyoncé* brought the cuteness and were all smiles as they bumped into each other backstage at the *2016 Grammys* Monday.
The adorable moment was captured on camera and shows the two reaching towards one another amid the hustle and bustle.
This marked the first time the two singers have been photographed together in more than a year. Bey and husband *Jay Z*, who had joined her backstage at the Grammys, had attended Swift's 25th birthday party at her apartment in New York City in 2014. Swift, Beyoncé and her hubby also attended a *Justin Timberlake* concert days later.
Swift and Beyoncé had also previously made a public appearance onstage at the 2009 MTV Video Music Awards, when *Kanye West*  famously interrupted Swift's acceptance speech for Best Female Video,  which he had said Bey should have won instead. Bey later won Video of  the Year and brought Swift back onstage to allow her to "have her moment."
*READ: Grammy Awards 2016 winners: The complete list*





Jeff Kravitz/FilmMagic                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Swift sported a bright red crop top and hot pink satin skirt by *Atelier Versace*  at the 2016 Grammys and won Best Music Video for "Bad Blood" at the  ceremony and Best Pop Vocal Album and Album of the Year for her record _1989_. During her acceptance speech for the latter, she slammed West, who recently released a new album containing a track that disses her.


http://www.eonline.com/news/740458/...e-and-have-an-adorable-moment-at-grammys-2016http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that bend over pose in post 2042 her signature move? I noticed it a couple of times when she was on stage.

I have to say I wasn't impressed with her performance and I absolutely love Out of the Woods. Is she better in concert?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her after party look too and it looks like they're all *drunk* having a good time


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is that bend over pose in post 2042 her signature move? I noticed it a couple of times when she was on stage.
> 
> I have to say I wasn't impressed with her performance and I absolutely love Out of the Woods. Is she better in concert?




Yeah she does that pose a lot. 
She was not impressed with her performance either. I saw a video of her telling Selena all the things she did wrong and at the end it looks like she says "I need a drink" LOL. 
I was still impressed, but it was a lot better at both concerts I went to. She seems to get nervous at awards shows. I rarely think her performances are as strong whereas at concerts she just owns the stage. I guess that's the difference between knowing everybody likes you and still feeling like you have to prove yourself, although last year she was amazing at the Grammys. She doesn't normally chop up the lyrics like that and while I liked that it was different from how she normally does it, I really just wanted to hear the whole song. The weekend did the same thing with his song and I didn't like it either. And the mic problems probably didn't help although they didn't seem to phase her like they did Adele.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I've been meaning to check out her concert on youtube. I actually thought her vocals were ok, better than I've heard in the past. It was those on stage movements that threw me off.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah I agree vocals were good but that she was a bit unsure of herself. It was like she was very conscious of where she was and what she was doing and all the positions she needed to hit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. There was some restraint in her movements.


----------



## knasarae

I'm not a Taylor Swift fan at all, but I thought her speech was spot on.


----------



## leeann

I can't stand her.


----------



## Jayne1

Why is she getting awards for an old album?  How does that qualify?


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's nice to see someone call Kanye on his sh*t.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jayne1 said:


> Why is she getting awards for an old album?  How does that qualify?




Her albums come out in the fourth quarter so they are at the beginning of the next year's cycle. 

If I was her I'd push the release up to make it at the end of the previous year's. I can't believe she didn't win anything for Red when it was such a huge album and I think it was because it was almost two years old and the industry had already moved on.  If the ceremony had been in the middle of all the Red hype I think she would have done better.


----------



## Jayne1

Her album came out nearly 2 full years ago. She was nominated in 3 categories for it last year.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah. The eligibility is from October to October. So for these awards it was October 1st 2014 to Sept. 30 2015. 

Last year she was nominated for her first single that was released before the cut off, but her album was released after the cut off so it had to wait till this year.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is that bend over pose in post 2042 her signature move? I noticed it a couple of times when she was on stage.
> 
> I have to say I wasn't impressed with her performance and I absolutely love Out of the Woods. Is she better in concert?


I think she has a great body for clothes but I don't think her voice is great at all.  I turned up the volume on the TV to try to hear her over the music.
  And the performance?  Is she trying to be sexy?  I think Beyonce tries too hard and isn't that sexy but Taylor looks like she's trying to be like Beyonce and not succeeding.
But she won so what do I know?  And I did like her speech - very cool how she didn't name names.


----------



## Lounorada

She is insufferable to watch, every time she came on the tv screen I automatically rolled my eyes.
There is nothing natural about her, especially the way she conducts herself, everything is calculated and over-acted. That goes for her acceptance speech as well, where she 'shades' Kanye... I'd give her a virtual high-five for it if it seemed more genuine and didn't sound so pre-rehearsed. 

As for her Atelier Versace outfit- a skirt with a slit up to the waistline showing your underwear is plain tacky, like something one of the Kardashian/Jenners would wear. Plus, it's a almost identical to a look from Monique Lhuilliers S/S'14 collection.


----------



## Lounorada

Prima Ballerina said:


> Don't like anything about his look, specially the Anna Wintour hair, I think a looser more relaxed cut works much better on her. And her speech was a bit smug, but since it was obviously aimed at Kanye, I'll giver her a pass.



 @ Anna Wintour hair!


----------



## Swanky

*'Loved your amazing words': Reese Witherspoon leads celeb support for Taylor Swift's Grammy speech burn of Kanye West*

Reese Witherspoon has thanked Taylor Swift for her controversial Grammy Awards winner speech which threw shade at Kanye West. 
The  39-year-old actress took to Twitter on Monday evening to tell the Bad  Blood singer: 'Loved your amazing words! Keep encouraging all those  young women to write their stories& sing their songs #Grammys.'
Taylor,  26, was the talk of the music industry as she hit out at Kanye after  she became the first ever female artist to win the Album Of The Year  award twice. 





 
Reese Witherspoon has thanked Taylor Swift for her controversial Grammy Awards winner speech

In her acceptance speech, she made a thinly veiled attack after the rapper's claim last week that he made her famous.
'As  the first woman to win Album of the Year at the Grammys twice, I want  to say to all the young women out there, there are going to be people  along the way who will try to undercut your success or take credit for  your accomplishments or your fame,' Taylor said as she accepted her  award, clearly referencing the rapper's recent outspoken comments.
'But  if you just focus on the work and you don't let those people sidetrack  you, someday, when you get where you are going,' she added.
The 39-year-old actress took to Twitter on Monday evening in a show of support

'You  will look around and you will know that it was you and the people who  love you who put you there. And that will be the greatest feeling in the  world. Thank you for this moment.'
Despite  television audiences noticing that fellow nominee Tori Kelly didn't  look impressed during the pop star's acceptance speech, the celebrity  support on-line was quickly forthcoming. 
Ruby Rose, 29, who saw in 2016 with Taylor and her boyfriend Calvin Harris in Las Vegas, added her vocal support for the star. 

She  Tweeted: 'Congratulations @taylorswift13 first you looked amazing,  second you performed like a queen and you ended with an on point  speech'.
The  Orange Is The New Black star had already made it clear last week that  she's team Tay Tay when she joined the growing chorus of voices  disagreeing with Kanye West's 'misogynistic' track which raps about having sex with Taylor Swift.
Ruby  took to social media to have her say, tweeting: 'Too many lines  crossed. If I put myself in the shoes of the women he has hurt recently.

Victims of Bill Cosby, The **** Shaming, Amber...And now my dear friend Taylor. 
'Right before another huge moment for her...Can I still support him and call myself a feminist? A friend? No.' 
Journalist  Maria Shriver, 60, added her own support on Monday, Tweeting: 'Congrats  to @taylorswift13 for making history at #GRAMMYs, but it was her speech  to young women and women of all ages that inspired me Bravo.'







Pals: Ruby was once again vocal in her support

Meanwhile,  model Jaime King, 36, took to Instagram to share a picture of her BFF  mid-speech, which she captioned: 'Yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes! I  AM SO PROUD AND GRATEFUL!!!!! First woman @taylorswift to win Album of  the Year TWICE!!! And to all of the producers and everyone who worked on  1989!!!!' 
Hailee Steinfeld, 19, added: 'My heart. I love you Taylor.' 
The  strong show of support for Taylor's strong words at the Staples Center  in Los Angeles comes after Kanye infuriated the pop star after he  released a track last week about his aspirations to have sex with her  and claiming that he made 'that b*tch famous' with his 2009 MTV Awards  stage invasion.







Inspiring: Maria Shriver admitted she is Team Taylor too







Sending love: Hailee Steinfeld clearly thought Tay Tay was on point too







Star support: Model Jaime King added her voice to the support of Taylor's speech on Monday

In  an astonishing 15 tweet outburst after his album launch party, Kanye  began by saying he 'did not diss' the singer and he has 'never dissed  her'. But he then launched into a rant about how he called her on the  phone, had an hour-long conversation with her about the song Famous, and  said she found it 'funny' and gave him her blessing. 
Furthermore,  he defended the use of the word 'b*tch' in the song, saying it was an  'endearing term' in hip hop, like the word 'Ni***'. The track Famous,  which also features Taylor's rival Rihanna, Kanye raps: 'I feel like me  and Taylor might still have sex.' And added: 'Why? I made that b*tch  famous.'
In what could be seen as a jump in logic, Kanye even claimed that the line 'I made that b*tch famous', was actually her idea.




 
Say what? Kanye claimed last week that  he was responsible for Taylor's popularity as he introduced a song  where he talked about having sex with the pop star

In the tweets he wrote: 'I'm not even gone take credit for the idea... it's actually something Taylor came up with.'
The Trouble hitmaker denied Kanye's claims and blasted the track as 'misogynistic'.
Her  spokeswoman said in a statement to MailOnline: 'Kanye did not call for  approval, but to ask Taylor to release his single Famous on her Twitter  account. 

'She  declined and cautioned him about releasing a song with such a strong  misogynistic message. Taylor was never made aware of the actual lyric,  "I made that b*tch famous."' 
Kanye  infamously interrupted Taylor's 2009 speech at the MTV VMAs. But since  that time the two looked to have patched things up as Taylor presented  Kanye with the Video Vanguard Award at last year's VMAs. Now, of course,  it looks like things are back to being volatile.
Taylor  appeared to shake off the controversy, as she changed from her stunning  pink and red ensemble into a revealing Balmain Resort '16 two-piece  which flaunted her endless legs and toned abs. 
The  superstar joined her DJ boyfriend at the aftershow party Hyde night  club in West Hollywood after scooping three awards on Monday night,  including best pop vocal album and music video for Bad Blood. 





 
Taylor changed into a Balmain two-piece and partied with her boyfriend and pals at Hyde, after the Awards





 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mmy-speech-burn-Kanye-West.html#ixzz40MVZNdVB
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tivo

Poor Taylor. Always the victim. *eyeroll*


----------



## candy2100

I like her.  I get what people say about how she can be annoying, but she writes and plays her own music, she puts in an amazing concert and she is a good role model,  she wins my praise for that last point alone.  

Her message was great in her acceptance speech.  The first "paragraph" is getting all the attention, but I really liked the second half as well- you can get yourself where you want to go, and it's worth the effort.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Tivo, well, Taylor is one of my least favourite people in the spotlight, mainly because I think she's a passive aggressive mean girl.

But...what Kanye said about her was despicable, and IMHO she was restrained in how she replied to that misogynistic BS. He deserved what he got. What he said about her "owing" him, alluding that he could still have sex with her? Ugh. A million times Ugh. That her success was due to him. GTFO Kanye.


----------



## Swanky

Not a fan.

But loved her speech.  She's made some history, she's annoying but talented and apparently crazy shrewd.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Tivo said:


> Poor Taylor. Always the victim. *eyeroll*



She'll milk it for years like last time. It's the exact same pattern of ******ss Kanye pulling a Kanye and everyone rushing to support sweet little Taylor. 

After Kanye & Kim divorce, I want to see Kanye & Taylor come together as the ultimate power couple of self righteous narcissists.


----------



## Lola69

My husband and I were talking about this and is it crazy to think that Kanye did help her get some publicity and up her career a bit?? I didn't know much about her until the whole Kanye incident honestly.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I feel like Taylor pulled a Kathy Griffen and texted all her friends asking them to publicly blast Kanye and support her. Her friendship with Selena seems like the only genuine one to me. All the others seem to pander to the Swifties and probably want as many Twitter/Instagram followers as possible since that's one way they can make money.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Her entire "Squad" shtick is so contrived I can't believe people think it's genuine. It was a deliberate pr strategy to change the public narrative of her being "boy crazy" - Tiny Fey and Amy Poehler at the GG's changed history. Their jokes about Taylor and Clooney caused an image overhaul.


----------



## Jayne1

candy2100 said:


> I like her.  I get what people say about how she can be annoying, *but she writes* and plays her own music



Not really.  See everyone here?  She brought them on stage because they are responsible for her songs.  They are her writers and producers and she even thanked  her main song writer, Max Martin, the guy who writes hits for Taylor and everyone else you can think of.


----------



## White Orchid

Is she really that tall or are her posse of writers that short?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She so damn fake and phony. Her being the only woman to win aoty tells me just how crappy the music industry is


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah. She co wrote those songs with Martin. And worked with other writers. One of her best on the album was with Imogen Heap. Certainly not the 8736773 collaborators that the self proclaimed  greatest living artist  needs. I don't see the issue. 

She is the only female to win twice. Not the only female. Celine, Natalie, Lauryn, etc have won before.


----------



## Singra

Lola69 said:


> My husband and I were talking about this and is it crazy to think that Kanye did help her get some publicity and up her career a bit?? *I didn't know much about her until the whole Kanye incident honestly.*




I don't own one Swift song or album and I'm not terribly clued up on her but didn't she have a significant fanbase before the Kanye incident? I recall seeing a lot of articles (with graphs and sh*t) about Taylor Swift's unusually broad fanbase before Kanye happened to her.


----------



## Swanky

She was busy winning a Grammy the night he was a douche . . .  he didn't exactly propel her career, lol!


----------



## Lola69

Singra said:


> I don't own one Swift song or album and I'm not terribly clued up on her but didn't she have a significant fanbase before the Kanye incident? I recall seeing a lot of articles (with graphs and sh*t) about Taylor Swift's unusually broad fanbase before Kanye happened to her.




I guess. I'm not into her type of music so I wouldn't know. Was just curious. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She was busy winning a Grammy the night he was a douche . . .  he didn't exactly propel her career, lol!




It might've helped for those who are clueless about her.


----------



## Swanky

My point is he didn't make her.


----------



## bagsforme

So why would Kanye think he made her famous?  Is it because he jumped up on stage and interrupted her?  Please, she was already famous.  Wish they would quit talking about that.


----------



## Swanky

He wrote it in a song, saying he'll probably have sex with her too or something.  That's why it's brought up.  He's an idiot.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> So why would Kanye think he made her famous?  Is it because he jumped up on stage and interrupted her?  Please, she was already famous.  Wish they would quit talking about that.




According to him, it was because of a conversation she had with someone they mutually know in which Taylor made the statement "he made me famous". So he put the line in a song. But he's also a crazy person so you know there's that....


----------



## Hobbsy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not a fan.
> 
> But loved her speech.  She's made some history, she's annoying but talented and apparently crazy shrewd.



This!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Lola69 said:


> My husband and I were talking about this and is it crazy to think that Kanye did help her get some publicity and up her career a bit?? I didn't know much about her until the whole Kanye incident honestly.



I agree that he definitely helped her career and put her in the spotlight to those of us that knew little to nothing about her up to that point. If I recall, before the Kanye incident, she was really only known to tweens and parents of those tweens, not to the masses like she is now. She knows that and he also knows that. So, yes, Kanye IMO does have something to do with making her uber famous/more famous as we know her to be today. 



Lola69 said:


> It might've helped for those who are clueless about her.



Absolutely did help, no doubt.


----------



## berrydiva

MarvelGirl said:


> I agree that he definitely helped her career and put her in the spotlight to those of us that knew little to nothing about her up to that point. If I recall, before the Kanye incident, she was really only known to tweens and parents of those tweens, not to the masses like she is now. She knows that and he also knows that. So, yes, Kanye IMO does have something to do with making her uber famous/more famous as we know her to be today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely did help, no doubt.




Before the 2009 VMAs, I hardly heard of Taylor Swift. I only knew she sang country music and for some reason thought she was an American Idol contestant. So I agree, to some degree, Kanye interrupting her at the VMAs made her more widely known to people who had no idea she existed or barely knew of her. I don't remember her winning Grammys before that VMA show.


----------



## Lounorada

Ms Kiah said:


> Her entire "Squad" shtick is so contrived I can't believe people think it's genuine. It was a deliberate pr strategy to change the public narrative of her being "boy crazy" - Tiny Fey and Amy Poehler at the GG's changed history. Their jokes about Taylor and Clooney caused an image overhaul.



This x1000


----------



## MarvelGirl

berrydiva said:


> Before the 2009 VMAs, I hardly heard of Taylor Swift. I only knew she sang country music and for some reason thought she was an American Idol contestant. So I agree, to some degree, Kanye interrupting her at the VMAs made her more widely known to people who had no idea she existed or barely knew of her. I don't remember her winning Grammys before that VMA show.



LOL, regarding American Idol contestant as I can see why you thought that.  She was popular and was winning some awards prior but not anything like what happened after. I think many are hesitant to say that Kanye helped her in any way because of the way it all went down and they felt/feel sorry for her. But in the whole grand scheme of things, that was probably the best thing that could have happened to her because it opened up the world to Taylor. Everyone was talking about what happened. I mean, everyone. Not saying that her star would not have risen like it has without Kanye doing what he did, but it certainly didn't hurt her. Folks felt sorry for her and maybe they gave her a shot, forced them to listen to her sooner or even at all because of it. Whatever the case, you just can't discredit Kanye's influence. Any and all publicity is good in the world of entertainment, including bad or negative, and he gave her that in spades.


----------



## Lounorada

MarvelGirl said:


> I agree that he definitely helped her career and put her in the spotlight to those of us that knew little to nothing about her up to that point. If I recall, before the Kanye incident, she was really only known to tweens and parents of those tweens, not to the masses like she is now. She knows that and he also knows that. So, yes, Kanye IMO does have something to do with making her uber famous/more famous as we know her to be today.





berrydiva said:


> Before the 2009 VMAs, I hardly heard of Taylor Swift. I only knew she sang country music and for some reason thought she was an American Idol contestant. So I agree, to some degree, Kanye interrupting her at the VMAs made her more widely known to people who had no idea she existed or barely knew of her. I don't remember her winning Grammys before that VMA show.



Completely agree with both posts.


----------



## BPC

Until that interruption, I'm sure many (like me) didn't really know who he was either. So it goes both ways. 
Yet, she's not singing about making him famous. 

Just don't appreciate him trying to take credit for her success.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I was going to say she was already a bestselling award winning artist, but I think that incident got them both a ton of exposure. Rap and Country are on total opposite sides of the spectrum so people who knew Kanye didn't know Taylor and people who knew Taylor didn't know Kanye. Everybody wanted to see what Kanye was going to do at the next VMAs and his career has been shaped by his antics and rants since. The only reason he wrote that gross line was to capitalize on her success and popularity. Sometimes it almost seems like he knows what he's doing. 

I still wonder what he was so pressed about that night. Is he just really obsessed with Beyonce or was he made because Taylor's album outsold his and then he didn't win anything that night? Was he just after a publicity stunt? Was he just drunk and nuts?


----------



## MarvelGirl

BPC said:


> Until that interruption, I'm sure many (like me) didn't really know who he was either. So it goes both ways.
> Yet, she's not singing about making him famous.
> 
> Just don't appreciate him trying to take credit for her success.



Yes, I agree that the Grammy incident was mutually beneficial for both Taylor and Kanye. I also feel that they still know that this conflict/dispute is good for them both. And maybe due to the nature of the types of music (rap vs. pop) they each do and the images they need/want to project, could be why she hasn't worked her feelings for him into any of her songs (yet). That said, I don't think he is trying to take credit for all of her success, just maybe a bit to do with how fast and high her star has risen since.


----------



## MarvelGirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I was going to say she was already a bestselling award winning artist, but I think that incident got them both a ton of exposure. Rap and Country are on total opposite sides of the spectrum so people who knew Kanye didn't know Taylor and people who knew Taylor didn't know Kanye. Everybody wanted to see what Kanye was going to do at the next VMAs and his career has been shaped by his antics and rants since. The only reason he wrote that gross line was to capitalize on her success and popularity. *Sometimes it almost seems like he knows what he's doing. *
> 
> I still wonder what he was so pressed about that night. Is he just really obsessed with Beyonce or was he made because Taylor's album outsold his and then he didn't win anything that night? *Was he just after a publicity stunt?* Was he just drunk and nuts?



Yes, exactly!


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> Until that interruption, I'm sure many (like me) didn't really know who he was either. So it goes both ways.
> Yet, she's not singing about making him famous.
> 
> Just don't appreciate him trying to take credit for her success.




They were In different worlds with little cross section so not surprising that there were folks who didn't know of either before that show. He had already won 10 of his 20 Grammys by the time of that VMA show so he was already very established in his career whereas she was a newcomer. So while that situation probably gave both of them more exposure to those who wasn't aware of either, she benefited most from that incident. He walked away from it looking like an arrogant Beyoncé obsessed jacka$$ and she walked away with the sympathy of many and was the topic of headlines for days. 

He wasn't taking credit for her success only said he made her famous (which he claims she said herself). Besides her success speaks for itself and I like that her acceptance speech was gracious while reminding people she worked hard for everything herself.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> He had already won 10 of his 20 Grammys by the time of that VMA show so he was already very established in his career whereas she was a newcomer. So while that situation probably gave both of them more exposure to those who wasn't aware of either, she benefited most from that incident. He walked away from it looking like an arrogant Beyoncé obsessed jacka$$ and she walked away with the sympathy of many and was the topic of headlines for days.
> 
> He wasn't taking credit for her success only said he made her famous (which he claims she said herself). Besides her success speaks for itself and I like that her acceptance speech was gracious while reminding people she worked hard for everything herself.




When someone says "I made her famous", they're taking credit for someones career. 
At least that's how I read it.

And what's his obsession with her anyway? Years later he's writing about her, and still has people talking about what he did. 

He sure knows how to keep his name in the spotlight due to her fame.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I was going to say she was already a bestselling award winning artist, but I think that incident got them both a ton of exposure. Rap and Country are on total opposite sides of the spectrum so people who knew Kanye didn't know Taylor and people who knew Taylor didn't know Kanye. Everybody wanted to see what Kanye was going to do at the next VMAs and his career has been shaped by his antics and rants since. The only reason he wrote that gross line was to capitalize on her success and popularity. Sometimes it almost seems like he knows what he's doing.
> 
> I still wonder what he was so pressed about that night. Is he just really obsessed with Beyonce or was he made because Taylor's album outsold his and then he didn't win anything that night? Was he just after a publicity stunt? Was he just drunk and nuts?




To me, it seemed to be a combination of his obsession with Beyoncé, he was drinking, and he has an obsession with thinking if winning artist isn't deserving they should give up their award (he's given up 3 or 4 awards to people when he thought their song was better than his). I think most people were shocked that Single Ladies lost out to Swift and while these awards are most certainly strategic, it's also a bit subjective too.


----------



## BPC

I don't follow Kanye or Taylor, so as an outsider looking in, he looks like he's got nothing going for him other than his rants, and his obsession with her.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> When someone says "I made her famous", they're taking credit for someones career.
> 
> At least that's how I read it.
> 
> 
> 
> And what's his obsession with her anyway? Years later he's writing about her, and still has people talking about what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> He sure knows how to keep his name in the spotlight due to her fame.




My feeling is that they're both in on it. She claims she cautioned him on releasing the song but then said she never heard the line....why caution him then? It's not like the full song was about her...one line mentions her.  And he claims she made that statement herself to a mutual friend and he asked her to use the line in the song. Somewhere in there is the truth. 

He knows it was a moment and folks are constantly wondering what he's going to do where she's concerned. The two have been on good terms for some time now so wonder what this will do to their budding friendship.  What am I saying...I don't believe Taylor Swift has friends, only people she uses as a come up.


----------



## Singra

Maybe the friendship is still intact, they both seem very, very shrewd and know how to maximise on publicity. Funny that all the tweeting becomes more crazy and old feuds resurface when there's are albums or concerts (I presume Swift is on tour or something... I don't really know what's going with her) to sell.


----------



## Brandless

It really goes both ways depending on what kind of music one listens to. I wasn't too familiar with Kanye before that incident at the Grammys when he interrupted Taylor but I already knew Taylor, hard not to when one is tuned in to pop radio. Up to now I have no idea what Kanye's songs sound like.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I'm neutral on her in general 

But I think if kanyegate had never happened she would be in the same (fame level)  position that she is today. but at that time the public would have been talking in reference to her winning the award 'who?' Vs did you hear what Kanye did to 'who?'


----------



## Singra

The first time I found out about Swift was during the 2008 US elections. At one point, during a lull in coverage, they started reporting on which singers were popular with both **********s and ********s. I remember a Newsweek article with a really awesome infographic that showed the popularity of Taylor Swift. According to the infographic (it was a seriously great infographic) she was one off the only performers to cross multiple demographics. 

It was one of those moments where you go from... never heard of her to who the f*ck is this chick to not being able to stop seeing her everywhere. As I recall she had a substantial media push behind her at the time and then there was the Kanye thing which obviously got a lot of attention. 

We point to these big moments making someone but in actuality it's built on a ton of work. If Taylor had nothing to back herself up with after the MTV event she would have faded pretty quickly. Kanye isn't the sum of his crazy antics, he's where he is because of talent, hard work and the savvy ability to work the media for maximum personal benefit. Same with Taylor I presume.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't need Kanye. This girl has been selling stadiums out around the world for the past few years. So I don't know why she would participate in his downward spiral. Especially with him referring to her as a ***** and making her famous. Why would she need to co-sign this almost 40 year old loser when she could get *** kissing publicity with the lift of her finger? He is the one still talking about this seven years later.


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> Maybe the friendship is still intact, they both seem very, very shrewd and know how to maximise on publicity. Funny that all the tweeting becomes more crazy and old feuds resurface when there's are albums or concerts (I presume Swift is on tour or something... I don't really know what's going with her) to sell.



Very possible...they both like publicity. I don't think she needs him to sell and Kanye wasn't on Twitter for quite a long time when his other albums were releasing. That line in the song was all his arrogance but both stories of their accounts don't really add up. Either way, people are talking and that's what they want to your point.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nah. Kanye didn't make her famous. He just got people taking about her and that incident. Even without that incident she'd get where she is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> She doesn't need Kanye. This girl has been selling stadiums out around the world for the past few years. So I don't know why she would participate in his downward spiral. Especially with him referring to her as a ***** and making her famous. Why would she need to co-sign this almost 40 year old loser when she could get *** kissing publicity with the lift of her finger? He is the one still talking about this seven years later.




Yep! This!


----------



## Singra

berrydiva said:


> Very possible...they both like publicity. I don't think she needs him to sell and Kanye wasn't on Twitter for quite a long time when his other albums were releasing. That line in the song was all his arrogance but both stories of their accounts don't really add up. *Either way, people are talking and that's what they want* to your point.



Yup. I used to think there was some amount of authenticity behind certain media hoopla... now I know better. The longer a performer is in the business the more likely (I think) they are to indulge in cheap media tricks... as in Kanye's recent twitter rants or the Gwen Stefani/Blake Shelton "romance". 

Not that I blame them... I've seen how much it costs to promote a movie or song, it's not easy.

Edit:
It's not that any of these dramas are completely made up it's just that by the time it's gone through a spin cycle it's difficult to discern how much is really true.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

berrydiva said:


> Before the 2009 VMAs, I hardly heard of Taylor Swift. I only knew she sang country music and for some reason thought she was an American Idol contestant. So I agree, to some degree, Kanye interrupting her at the VMAs made her more widely known to people who had no idea she existed or barely knew of her. I don't remember her winning Grammys before that VMA show.



I have to say the same was with me. I knew teenage girls liked her, but that was pretty much it. Thought she was a Disney star of some sort.

But I knew who Kanye was at the time - was really into some of his songs because before that incident, he had some pretty amazing songs. He's a really talented guy, but his self-obsession, waste energy on fashion and Kardashian connection are ruining him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I have to say the same was with me. I knew teenage girls liked her, but that was pretty much it. Thought she was a Disney star of some sort.



That may be so but Kanye didn't make her famous or "make" her career. She was up there getting a Grammy. She was alewady selling millions of records. She wasn't an unknown. She owes him nothing.

I find it ridiculous that he's somehow Kanyeezus the Creator. His comments were absolutely vile. The most misogynistic of cr*p.


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That may be so but Kanye didn't make her famous or "make" her career. She was up there getting a Grammy. She was alewady selling millions of records. She wasn't an unknown. She owes him nothing.
> 
> I find it ridiculous that he's somehow Kanyeezus the Creator. His comments were absolutely vile. The most misogynistic of cr*p.



YES. Kanye tried to ruin an important moment in another person's life. He didn't give a damn about Taylor and he sure as hell wasn't trying to make her famous. All Kanye cared about at that time was getting up and spouting off HIS opinion.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That may be so but Kanye didn't make her famous or "make" her career. She was up there getting a Grammy. She was alewady selling millions of records. She wasn't an unknown. She owes him nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it ridiculous that he's somehow Kanyeezus the Creator. His comments were absolutely vile. The most misogynistic of cr*p.




Yupp. But I don't think even Kanye in all his arrogance or delusion actually thinks he made her famous. He's just looking for attention.


----------



## Lounorada

Brandless said:


> It really goes both ways depending on what kind of music one listens to. I wasn't too familiar with Kanye *before that incident at the Grammys when he interrupted Taylor* but I already knew Taylor, hard not to when one is tuned in to pop radio. Up to now I have no idea what Kanye's songs sound like.


 
It wasn't the Grammys he interrupted her, it was at the MTV VMA's for the 'Best Female Video' award.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oops. Thanks Lou. In my cranky rant I meant the VMA's....lol


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Did Taylor really think they were friends. They both might of apologized to each other and made peace but I remember last yr at the Vmas there was some gif of Kanye pretending to nap on Kim shoulder when she got up to accept a trophy. They both seem like they'd be nice to each other's face but talk ish behind the back


----------



## Brandless

Lounorada said:


> It wasn't the Grammys he interrupted her, it was at the MTV VMA's for the 'Best Female Video' award.




Oh yeah correct, all this talk of the Grammys had me confused!


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oops. Thanks Lou. In my cranky rant I meant the VMA's....lol





Brandless said:


> Oh yeah correct, all this talk of the Grammys had me confused!


----------



## glamourous1098

I refuse to believe that Taylor in any way condoned those lyrics or is somehow "in" on this.  It goes against her entire image, not to mention on a more personal level, those lyrics are misogynistic and foul.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Ms Kiah said:


> She'll milk it for years like last time. It's the exact same pattern of ******ss Kanye pulling a Kanye and everyone rushing to support sweet little Taylor.
> 
> After Kanye & Kim divorce, I want to see Kanye & Taylor come together as the ultimate power couple of self righteous narcissists.


Id love to see Kaylor or Tanye after Kimye breaks up (which will be sooner than later imo) [emoji6]


----------



## BadAzzBish

berrydiva said:


> My feeling is that they're both in on it. She claims she cautioned him on releasing the song but then said she never heard the line....why caution him then? It's not like the full song was about her...one line mentions her.  And he claims she made that statement herself to a mutual friend and he asked her to use the line in the song. Somewhere in there is the truth.
> 
> He knows it was a moment and folks are constantly wondering what he's going to do where she's concerned. The two have been on good terms for some time now so wonder what this will do to their budding friendship.  What am I saying...I don't believe Taylor Swift has friends, only people she uses as a come up.


Ita! Theyre both in on it and get publicity!


----------



## AshTx.1

I can't help but think that the Taylor Kanye thing is a publicity stunt. And it's possible Kanye's meltdowns are just for publicity for his new album.


----------



## L etoile

Can someone explain Amy Schumer's joke about the thigh gap, referencing Taylor Swift? Did Taylor Swift instagram something before that? I'm so confused, probably b/c I don't follow them.


----------



## DiorT

L etoile said:


> Can someone explain Amy Schumer's joke about the thigh gap, referencing Taylor Swift? Did Taylor Swift instagram something before that? I'm so confused, probably b/c I don't follow them.




same, i don't get it.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

PHP:
	

i




FreeSpirit71 said:


> That may be so but Kanye didn't make her famous or "make" her career. She was up there getting a Grammy. She was alewady selling millions of records. She wasn't an unknown. She owes him nothing.
> 
> I find it ridiculous that he's somehow Kanyeezus the Creator. His comments were absolutely vile. The most misogynistic of cr*p.



I have never said that he made her famous, but I think that because of him and the whole VMAs incident more people, mainly from outside of the US, have heard of her and started paying attention to her and her music. 

I love Taylor, think she's a truly talented woman and an artist, but that incident has certainly helped her to get a wider recognition.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> My feeling is that they're both in on it. She claims she cautioned him on releasing the song but then said she never heard the line....why caution him then? It's not like the full song was about her...one line mentions her.  And he claims she made that statement herself to a mutual friend and he asked her to use the line in the song. Somewhere in there is the truth.
> 
> He knows it was a moment and folks are constantly wondering what he's going to do where she's concerned. The two have been on good terms for some time now so wonder what this will do to their budding friendship.  What am I saying...I don't believe Taylor Swift has friends, only people she uses as a come up.


Agree with your last sentence completely. I wonder if her "friends" are in on this or they're just happy to be tagging along next to her no matter what.


----------



## myown

Singra said:


> I don't own one Swift song or album and I'm not terribly clued up on her but didn't she have a significant fanbase before the Kanye incident? I recall seeing a lot of articles (with graphs and sh*t) about Taylor Swift's unusually broad fanbase before Kanye happened to her.



what you mean Kanye happened? like this recently **** or something in the past?


----------



## Singra

glamourous1098 said:


> I refuse to believe that Taylor in any way condoned those lyrics or is somehow "in" on this.  It goes against her entire image, not to mention on a more personal level, those lyrics are misogynistic and foul.



I don't think she's in on it in the sense that they sat down and organised the whole thing but I think she knows how to exploit those moments. She wouldn't be where she is if she didn't know how to play the media to her advantage. 

The Beyonces, Kanyes, Swifts, Gagas of the world are at the top of the heap because they have 1 part talent, 1 part hard work and two parts ruthless ambition. 

And Kanye is a massive douche-bag for saying what he said. He's a complete moron, he 100% deserves the sh*t he gets for it. It's his own fault for opening the door for Taylor to exploit.


----------



## frzsri

twinkle.tink said:


> i do not get the perception of elitism, try hard, etc at all.
> 
> 
> 
> By all accounts she is kind to her fans & friends alike.
> 
> Generous & hardworking.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i think others seek her out for friendship and colaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> As for her pics and 'trying to hard'...perhaps she is...but, to me, she just seems high energy and outgoing. With her time, funds and access, why not have a blast?
> 
> 
> 
> She is popular, i don't think she has work on convincing of the truth.




+1


----------



## Charles

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I love Taylor, think she's a truly talented woman and an artist, but that incident has certainly helped her to get a wider recognition.



Obviously we can't go back in time and change things, but she was already on her way to being a household name.  The album she won the Grammy for was the best selling album that year.  She was already crossing over to pop music and already writing the songs for Speak Now, which sold over a million records in the first week.  If Kanye didn't get up there, she'd still be where she is now.  I mean, he might have gotten her some recognition, but if you didn't know who she was by then, you probably weren't someone who was gonna make an effort to buy her music or see her in concert.


----------



## lallybelle

Yep. Fearless was already a mega selling following up her successful debut and Grammy nom for BNA. Even if you didn't really know that much about her, I'll bet you heard "Love Story" about 2 million times too many unless you lived under a rock.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> what you mean Kanye happened? like this recently **** or something in the past?




She's referring to the VMAs when Kanye jumped on stage and infamously said "ima let you finish but...."


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> I don't think she's in on it in the sense that they sat down and organised the whole thing but I think she knows how to exploit those moments. She wouldn't be where she is if she didn't know how to play the media to her advantage.
> 
> The Beyonces, Kanyes, Swifts, Gagas of the world are at the top of the heap because they have 1 part talent, 1 part hard work and two parts ruthless ambition.
> 
> And Kanye is a massive douche-bag for saying what he said. He's a complete moron, he 100% deserves the sh*t he gets for it. It's his own fault for opening the door for Taylor to exploit.




Yep. I think folks take it too literal when it's said she's in on it too. I don't think they sat down and plotted together but I do believe she recognized a moment to capitalize on some good PR in her advantage.


----------



## BPC

How did she exploit it though? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> How did she exploit it though? I'm not seeing it.




I mentioned before that her reps say in their statement from her that Kanye did not call her for approval but to ask her to release the song on her Twitter account. Swift declined and then cautioned him about releasing a song with such misogynistic lyrics. She then said she was never made aware of the line in the song. 

Either she or her team listened to the song and recognized it would backfire on Kanye which would mean she was made aware of the line or he told her about it because there's no reason for her to caution him about releasing the song with such misogynistic lyrics because it's truly the only misogynistic part of the song. So what is she referring to if not the line about her?

She did the right thing not releasing that mess on her twitter but then also acted as if she didn't know plus he's crazy so no one will believe him anyway. It makes her look good and the icing on the top was her acceptance speech. Look at how many people who claim they never really liked her before or listened to her rushed to her defense.


----------



## BPC

I understand what you're saying but I don't see that as exploiting


----------



## lil_fashionista

lallybelle said:


> Yep. Fearless was already a mega selling following up her successful debut and Grammy nom for BNA. Even if you didn't really know that much about her, I'll bet you heard "Love Story" about 2 million times too many unless you lived under a rock.



Then I must live under a rock because I've never heard that song, or any Taylor Swift song in its entirety. 



BPC said:


> I understand what you're saying but I don't see that as exploiting



I certainly see it as her using this situation to her advantage to gain sympathy, just as she did when it first happened.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I understand what you're saying but I don't see that as exploiting




Just like the first time exposed her to people who were disinterested or didn't know of her, the same is happening again. It's translates to more streams, more spins, etc. There are people claiming to buy her album on GP because they're taking sympathy for her. She knows what she's doing and hardly stupid....it was a calculated use of an opportunity and brilliant on them.


----------



## bag-mania

lil_fashionista said:


> I certainly see it as her using this situation to her advantage to gain sympathy, just as she did when it first happened.



And why shouldn't she? Kanye was using her by putting the line in his song. There was nothing complimentary or beneficial to Taylor in it. At this point she's probably rightfully annoyed that he keeps inserting himself in her career. If she can turn that around and use it to her own gain, then more power to her. Remember, this wasn't her idea. Kanye fell on his own, she didn't trip him.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> and why shouldn't she? Kanye was using her by putting the line in his song. There was nothing complimentary or beneficial to taylor in it. At this point she's probably rightfully annoyed that he keeps inserting himself in her career. If she can turn that around and use it to her own gain, then more power to her. Remember, this wasn't her idea. Kanye fell on his own, she didn't trip him.



+1


----------



## lil_fashionista

bag-mania said:


> And why shouldn't she? Kanye was using her by putting the line in his song. There was nothing complimentary or beneficial to Taylor in it. At this point she's probably rightfully annoyed that he keeps inserting himself in her career. If she can turn that around and use it to her own gain, then more power to her. Remember, this wasn't her idea. Kanye fell on his own, she didn't trip him.



I didn't say she was wrong for doing so only that I agreed that she was using the situation to her advantage. Kanye is his own worst enemy and has no one to blame but himself for him problems.


----------



## bag-mania

lil_fashionista said:


> I didn't say she was wrong for doing so only that I agreed that she was using the situation to her advantage. Kanye is his own worst enemy and has no one to blame but himself for him problems.



I don't see it as using it to her advantage as much as standing up for herself. In a lot of ways Kanye is a bully. He spouts off on people who he doesn't think will have the nerve to do anything about it. He dissed Amber Rose and he sure didn't expect she would put him in his place right away. He's been quite meek about her since then.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> and why shouldn't she? Kanye was using her by putting the line in his song. There was nothing complimentary or beneficial to taylor in it. At this point she's probably rightfully annoyed that he keeps inserting himself in her career. If she can turn that around and use it to her own gain, then more power to her. Remember, this wasn't her idea. Kanye fell on his own, she didn't trip him.



+2


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Charles said:


> Obviously we can't go back in time and change things, but she was already on her way to being a household name.  The album she won the Grammy for was the best selling album that year.  She was already crossing over to pop music and already writing the songs for Speak Now, which sold over a million records in the first week.  If Kanye didn't get up there, she'd still be where she is now.  I mean, he might have gotten her some recognition, but if you didn't know who she was by then, you probably weren't someone who was gonna make an effort to buy her music or see her in concert.





lallybelle said:


> Yep. Fearless was already a mega selling following up her successful debut and Grammy nom for BNA. Even if you didn't really know that much about her, I'll bet you heard "Love Story" about 2 million times too many unless you lived under a rock.



Believe it or not, she wasn't huge in Europe at the time.

No one says she'd not be where she is now, but that incident at the VMAs has certainly helped her to come to the very top faster. That's how I see it.


----------



## Charles

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Believe it or not, she wasn't huge in Europe at the time.
> 
> No one says she'd not be where she is now, but that incident at the VMAs has certainly helped her to come to the very top faster. That's how I see it.



Who cares about Europe??  We're talking about America!


----------



## lil_fashionista

bag-mania said:


> I don't see it as using it to her advantage as much as standing up for herself. In a lot of ways Kanye is a bully. He spouts off on people who he doesn't think will have the nerve to do anything about it. He dissed Amber Rose and he sure didn't expect she would put him in his place right away. He's been quite meek about her since then.



Kanye doesn't seem to know Amber Rose, because she's never been one to go quietly into the night. He knew she'd say something, he probably didn't think so many people would agree with her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> And why shouldn't she? Kanye was using her by putting the line in his song. There was nothing complimentary or beneficial to Taylor in it. At this point she's probably rightfully annoyed that he keeps inserting himself in her career. If she can turn that around and use it to her own gain, then more power to her. Remember, this wasn't her idea. Kanye fell on his own, she didn't trip him.




This!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Believe it or not, she wasn't huge in Europe at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> No one says she'd not be where she is now, but that incident at the VMAs has certainly helped her to come to the very top faster. That's how I see it.




I don't know which part of Europe you are but she was already famous before the VMA incident.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't know which part of Europe you are but she was already famous before the VMA incident.



Really? That's interesting. For country music?


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Really? That's interesting. For country music?




Yes, just like LeAnn Rhymes and Tricia Yearwood or Faith Hill or Shania Twain.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fearless, released in 2008 before the VMA'S got to #12 in both Germany and Sweden. She wasn't unknown.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, just like LeAnn Rhymes and Tricia Yearwood or Faith Hill or Shania Twain.



Never knew that....thanks. I always thought it was their pop crossover that made them more popular outside the US.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Never knew that....thanks. I always thought it was their pop crossover that made them more popular outside the US.




When it comes to music, Germany likes everything, pop, hip hop, country, latin.... There were even songs from Brazil in Portuguese that topped Germany's charts. Go figure.


----------



## minababe

kanye is just a poor sucker.
he has nothing left .. he is just the husband of kim kardashian haha nothing to be proud at all..


taylor should just laugh about him. but I totally understand why she was saying that at the grammys.
she worked really hard for her fame she can be proud of herself


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't know which part of Europe you are but she was already famous before the VMA incident.





dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, just like LeAnn Rhymes and Tricia Yearwood or Faith Hill or Shania Twain.



Faith Hill & Shania Twain are well known, but LeAnn Rhymes and Tricia Yearwood are not well known in Europe, that's so not true. It's one thing if you know of them, but to claim that they are widely known and listened here, that's so not true.

And exactly, as someone said, Taylor was not as big in Europe at the time precisely because of playing primarily country music. You can't say that Europeans are the biggest fans of country music.

If I'm not mistaken, when it comes to the US artists, 2009 was the year when Lady Gaga, Beyonce and Kings of Leon were taking over European and world charts - and that's coming from me who was nineteen at the time - I was just in the Taylor's targeted group of listeners., and trust me, we were not listening to Taylor at the time. Not even my peers who were really into pop music or should I better say, mainstream music. 

Just because she was well known in the US at the time doesn't mean she was well known in the world or known in today's standards. However, that incident of Kanye's was highly covered in the news all over the world, and not so much because of Taylor I'd say, but because of Beyonce and her connection to it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Faith Hill & Shania Twain are well known, but LeAnn Rhymes and Tricia Yearwood are not well known in Europe, that's so not true. It's one thing if you know of them, but to claim that they are widely known and listened here, that's so not true.
> 
> 
> 
> And exactly, as someone said, Taylor was not as big in Europe at the time precisely because of playing primarily country music. You can't say that Europeans are the biggest fans of country music.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, when it comes to the US artists, 2009 was the year when Lady Gaga, Beyonce and Kings of Leon were taking over European and world charts - and that's coming from me who was nineteen at the time - I was just in the Taylor's targeted group of listeners., and trust me, we were not listening to Taylor at the time. Not even my peers who were really into pop music or should I better say, mainstream music.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because she was well known in the US at the time doesn't mean she was well known in the world or known in today's standards. However, that incident of Kanye's was highly covered in the news all over the world, and not so much because of Taylor I'd say, but because of Beyonce and her connection to it.




That's why I asked where you live in Europe. Just because Lady Gaga was famous because of her antics doesn't make Taylor unheard of. And by the way Can't Fight The Moonlight was biiiiiiig in, well at least in Germany. Lol.


----------



## Singra

A singular media moment may boost or alter a career but it doesn't make a career. It also doesn't make you want to listen to a person's music if it's not to your taste. I would assume all the fans she's garnered over the years genuinely connect with her music. I for one firmly remain a non-fan and no amount of publicity is going to change that. 

It's interesting to see all the different narratives that develop over time from different points of view. From my point of view Swift is more famous for using her relationships as song material than for being the person who was upstaged by Kanye West. I'm outside the US and Europe and I remember the VMA moment mostly as a Kanye moment. It was such a crazy thing and the only time I can recall someone ever doing that.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> That's why I asked where you live in Europe. Just because Lady Gaga was famous because of her antics doesn't make Taylor unheard of. And by the way Can't Fight The Moonlight was biiiiiiig in, well at least in Germany. Lol.



I live in Croatia, but I don't think it has anything to do with it because when it comes to the American artists - mainstream artists - then we all do end up listening to the same music. As you said somewhere above, Germans listen to Brasil music - I think that's that song Ai Se Eu Te Pego, which was a world hit, but also a one time wonder. Which brings me to my next point, everyone knows Can't Fight The Moonlight song, but people know the song, not the artist behind - it was as well a one hit wonder, at least when it comes to the world.

What I've been trying to say is that even though Taylor was successful at the time, she still was not a household name all over the world. Now she is, and she would be even without the whole Kanye thing because she is really talented and I do love her, but the media coverage of that incident at the VMAs totally sped up that, imho. After all, there's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Singra

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I live in Croatia, but I don't think it has anything to do with it because when it comes to the American artists - mainstream artists - then we all do end up listening to the same music. As you said somewhere above, Germans listen to Brasil music - I think that's that song Ai Se Eu Te Pego, which was a world hit, but also a one time wonder. Which brings me to my next point, everyone knows Can't Fight The Moonlight song, but people know the song, not the artist behind - it was as well a one hit wonder, at least when it comes to the world.
> 
> What I've been trying to say is that even though Taylor was successful at the time, she still was not a household name all over the world. Now she is, and she would be even without the whole Kanye thing because she is really talented and I do love her, *but the media coverage of that incident at the VMAs totally sped up that, imho. After all, there's no such thing as bad publicity.*



Absolutely. 

Isn't it weird how everyone around the world ends up listening or at the very least being aware of mainstream American artists. Actually it's not weird, it's sad, it'll be weird when it's no longer like that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If Kanye was so capable of making people household names around the world you'd think he would do so for his own artists.

I was listening to Brilliant Idiots yesterday and Charlamagne said for a fact she knew about this ahead of time but flipped the script at the last minute. The guy from TMZ said he heard the same thing.

Their reasoning as to why she would have agreed to this was because Kanye can still give her cool points.

I still don't buy it. But they spent a good 30 minutes discussing the greatness of Kanye. His butt must taste really good.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I live in Croatia, but I don't think it has anything to do with it because when it comes to the American artists - mainstream artists - then we all do end up listening to the same music. As you said somewhere above, Germans listen to Brasil music - I think that's that song Ai Se Eu Te Pego, which was a world hit, but also a one time wonder. Which brings me to my next point, everyone knows Can't Fight The Moonlight song, but people know the song, not the artist behind - it was as well a one hit wonder, at least when it comes to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> What I've been trying to say is that even though Taylor was successful at the time, she still was not a household name all over the world. Now she is, and she would be even without the whole Kanye thing because she is really talented and I do love her, but the media coverage of that incident at the VMAs totally sped up that, imho. After all, there's no such thing as bad publicity.




But Kanye Kanye said he made her famous. Lol. Anyway. Let's agree to disagree even without that incident everybody knows she's gonna get where she is today.


----------



## jellyv

Taylor was a sensation at age 16. Those in the know in Nashville already had her on their beam for shepherding her toward mega-stardom. Kanye was late to that party, very late.


----------



## ArtemSkrtel

I adore her. Good for her songs. Even though I start to listen to her recently. Just umnichka, let continues in the same spirit.
 The men in her course some things too "sweet". But it's her business.
 I would like to talk to, someone that thinks about it?





 And yet, I do not even think that she earns so much. About Cristiano Ronaldo very much.
 There's a lot of information about her biography and personal life http://networthcelebrities.com/taylor-swift-net-worth/ 


Anyone interested, read on. I think everyone here is interesting


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pics from the Dailymail. 

She looks fantastic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is one of her best ever.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Pics from the Dailymail.
> 
> She looks fantastic.



She's really trying hard to look like Karlie Kloss.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> She's really trying hard to look like Karlie Kloss.


I thought that too. Or at least, she's trying to look like her model 'friends'.

This sudden 'sexy', 'high fashion' look she's been going for lately, seems disingenuous to me. Try hard.


----------



## Lounorada

Andreja Pejic was at the Elton John Oscar Viewing Party wearing the same dress.
Zimbio


----------



## buzzytoes

Lounorada said:


> Andreja Pejic was at the Elton John Oscar Viewing Party wearing the same dress.
> Zimbio


Maybe it's the pose but she looks too short for the dress.

I hate Taylor's bob but that dress looks amazing on her.


----------



## BPC

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe it's the pose but she looks too short for the dress.
> 
> I hate Taylor's bob but that dress looks amazing on her.



Completely agree. The dress   The hair


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> I thought that too. Or at least, she's trying to look like her model 'friends'.
> 
> This sudden 'sexy', 'high fashion' look she's been going for lately, seems disingenuous to me. Try hard.


I completely agree.


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe it's the pose but she looks too short for the dress.
> 
> I hate Taylor's bob but that dress looks amazing on her.


Maybe she grabbed Taylor's dress after she took it off and that's the reason for not hemming it?


----------



## lizmil

Taylor looks magnificent in that black dress, gotta give her her due.


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> I thought that too. Or at least, she's trying to look like her model 'friends'.
> 
> This sudden 'sexy', 'high fashion' look she's been going for lately, seems disingenuous to me. Try hard.



Super fake. It's so transparent.


----------



## White Orchid

Nice legs, horrid hair.  Horrid!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Gotta give it to her, she looks amazing in that dress. The hair is awful.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

White Orchid said:


> Nice legs, horrid hair.  Horrid!


+1

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her hair. Looks way better than when she first hit the scene.


----------



## White Orchid

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like her hair. Looks way better than when she first hit the scene.


Lol, I think you're on your own there kid.


----------



## baglover1973

White Orchid said:


> Nice legs, horrid hair.  Horrid!



amen!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I think you're on your own there kid.




I like the new hair too. I think it looks very chic.


----------



## Fran0421

I got to say I am not always a fan of her style, but that black dress looks good on her!


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> Super fake. It's so transparent.



This x1000


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Andreja Pejic was at the Elton John Oscar Viewing Party wearing the same dress.
> Zimbio




Is that the male model that sometimes appears in women's show?


----------



## sabrunka

Her hair looks like Anna Wintour's, so I really don't like it.  It ages her.


----------



## Charles

I'm confused...what about this look is fake?  Does she really not like the style of the dress, but she's wearing it to...fit in with a different crowd?  What is she trying so hard to do, and why is that a bad thing?


----------



## Hobbsy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like the new hair too. I think it looks very chic.



I love the new hair!


----------



## Abby305

Andreja is actually about four inches taller than Taylor! Maybe she was planning on wearing higher heels and then there was a last minute switch?

Either way, I prefer how Taylor had the neckline styled.


----------



## Abby305

dangerouscurves said:


> Is that the male model that sometimes appears in women's show?



Yes, but she came out as transgender (last year I think?) and no longer does menswear modeling.


----------



## MarvelGirl

She looks fantastic in that dress! I don't really care for Taylor but gotta say she looks amazing in the black. Love everything including the hair. It works with the outfit IMO and gives her an air of sexy sophistication and maturity. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Vienna

Love this whole look on her! And her hair is so sheik!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Charles said:


> I'm confused...what about this look is fake?  Does she really not like the style of the dress, but she's wearing it to...fit in with a different crowd?  What is she trying so hard to do, and why is that a bad thing?



Good question.


----------



## arnott

Taylor's face suddenly looks a lot older here:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dare-bare-different-GLAAD-Media-Awards.html


----------



## AEGIS

Her hair and face looked awful last night. She was right to say she may be taking a break.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Taylor Swift at the 2016 Met Gala


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks like a high end hooker


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks killer. 
She, Selena, and Alicia Vikander are all in Louis Vuitton and I love all three of their looks.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks killer.
> She, Selena, and Alicia Vikander are all in Louis Vuitton and I love all three of their looks.




I can't, Nicholas missed the mark on all those outfits. Her boots are sick tho


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm dead


----------



## sabrunka

I like her look (again because I think it suits the theme, I've said this in other celeb posts) but I wish she had more eye makeup.  It looks like her face is missing something.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a ridiculous try-hard mess. Chill out with the awkward poses, Taylor 

This would have looked much better on Alicia Vikander. I do love the boot/sandals though.


----------



## chowlover2

sabrunka said:


> I like her look (again because I think it suits the theme, I've said this in other celeb posts) but I wish she had more eye makeup.  It looks like her face is missing something.



I agree, the white blonde hair washes her out and she needs much stronger eye makeup.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I miss her back in the day when she first came out with her single, Tim Mcgraw.


----------



## schadenfreude

Is that a stupid tiny tattoo on her lower right back/hip? Ugh. I can't.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

schadenfreude said:


> Is that a stupid tiny tattoo on her lower right back/hip? Ugh. I can't.



No that's the Just Jared watermark.


----------



## schadenfreude

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> No that's the Just Jared watermark.



Seriously!? It's so tiny, why bother.


----------



## katrice9000

Good, not great.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

schadenfreude said:


> Is that a stupid tiny tattoo on her lower right back/hip? Ugh. I can't.



Watermark from the site that posted it. Just Jared.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

More from inside the Met Gala 2016...

Taylor and Beyonce








Taylor with Beyonce and Solange (this urgently needs a caption...lol)






Source: Vogue


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She can't pull this off.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

It doesn't get any more inauthentic than this. So so try hard.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't realize how tall Beyonce is.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I love her dress, but the color of her hair is problematic. It doesn't suit her.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Glitterandstuds said:


> I can't, Nicholas missed the mark on all those outfits. Her boots are sick tho




I too agree. I really dislike Taylor and Selena's looks... If you saw someone in normal life wearing that, you'd question it too... 


I don't know... These just weren't for me. They looked cheap... And I usually love how both women dress =\


----------



## miasharma

Her new blonde really isnt working for her. Her dress looked very basic and like something she got at Ross or Marshalls.


----------



## myown

Glitterandstuds said:


> She looks like a high end hooker



yeah my thought, too. 
like one how their are pictured on TV shows, like a gossip girl hooker


----------



## myown

schadenfreude said:


> Is that a stupid tiny tattoo on her lower right back/hip? Ugh. I can't.



hahah I love you!


----------



## Megs

She looks like she's trying too hard. And I don't mind the dress, but I think Taylor has some of the worst taste in shoes


----------



## tulipfield

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't realize how tall Beyonce is.




If you ever saw her in the "Telephone" video with Lady Gaga, they had to put Beyoncé a bit behind Gaga when they were dancing next to each other so that their heights didn't look so mismatched.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Anna Wintour either hates her or lost any sense of style. Taylor is naturally pretty so to make her look this bad takes commitment.


----------



## ByeKitty

schadenfreude said:


> Is that a stupid tiny tattoo on her lower right back/hip? Ugh. I can't.



That's the 'just jared' watermark...


----------



## arnott

Taylor walking at the 2:05 mark!  :weird:  I thought her posture was bad in pictures, but in this video it's 100 times worse!  I've never seen a celeb walk with such bad posture.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTVoUZVDIT0


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> Taylor walking at the 2:05 mark!  :weird:  I thought her posture was bad in pictures, but in this video it's 100 times worse!  I've never seen a celeb walk with such bad posture.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTVoUZVDIT0




A few years ago there was  a trend to walk like Anna Wintour. Everyone slouched, Kate Holmes walked like that for a few years and so did the Olsen twins and Victoria Beckham. It was awful.


----------



## sabrunka

It's hard to fix posture unfortunately.  I'm 5'10 and have problems with it and don't realize how ugly it looks until I see photos or videos of myself.  I try to re-adjust when I notice, but it's hard!


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> It's hard to fix posture unfortunately.  I'm 5'10 and have problems with it and don't realize how ugly it looks until I see photos or videos of myself.  I try to re-adjust when I notice, but it's hard!




My friend did it through sport. Now she doesn't slouch anymore.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't realize how tall Beyonce is.


I was thinking the same thing.  Taylor's height is always very obvious.  Wonder if it's partly the difference between tall and very slender and being curvy (in photos anyway).  Cause they seem to be almost the same height in these pics.


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


> A few years ago there was  a trend to walk like Anna Wintour. Everyone slouched, Kate Holmes walked like that for a few years and so did the Olsen twins and Victoria Beckham. It was awful.



I never noticed Anna's posture or anyone else's, just Taylor's!

I had no idea slouching was a trend!


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> I never noticed Anna's posture or anyone else's, just Taylor's!
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea slouching was a trend!




Just googled some articles about it and this was one of the first results:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rities-like-Emma-Watson-youll-depression.html


----------



## knasarae

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I didn't realize how tall Beyonce is.



I thought she was 5'6''?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Another one:
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB109648714805031561


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

knasarae said:


> I thought she was 5'6''?



She looks like she's almost Taylor's height here. She might have super high heels on.


----------



## mkr

Beyonce had on some serious platform shoes.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

sabrunka said:


> It's hard to fix posture unfortunately.  I'm 5'10 and have problems with it and don't realize how ugly it looks until I see photos or videos of myself.  I try to re-adjust when I notice, but it's hard!



I have the same problem. My coworker noticed one time and came behind and straightened my back for me lol


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


> Just googled some articles about it and this was one of the first results:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rities-like-Emma-Watson-youll-depression.html



Still none of them look as bad as Taylor.    Taylor was walking with her head in front of her body like a turtle!

That's interesting how it's linked to depression.  That makes sense.


----------



## arnott

sabrunka said:


> It's hard to fix posture unfortunately.  *I'm 5'10 *and have problems with it and don't realize how ugly it looks until I see photos or videos of myself.  I try to re-adjust when I notice, but it's hard!



Just wondering, is it harder to have good posture if you're tall?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I get the impression (and I think I might have read Taylor say) that she was always self-conscious about her height growing up. I think a lot of tall girls are, I remember some of my friends in high school were, and that's why they tend to slouch so that they don't stand out.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

arnott said:


> Still none of them look as bad as Taylor.    Taylor was walking with her head in front of her body like a turtle!
> 
> That's interesting how it's linked to depression.  That makes sense.



Wow I also struggle with depression. My posture is just like Taylor's


----------



## CeeJay

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I get the impression (and I think I might have read Taylor say) that she was always self-conscious about her height growing up. I think a lot of tall girls are, I remember some of my friends in high school were, and that's why they tend to slouch so that they don't stand out.



Yes, I recall reading that as well .. that she didn't want to appear as tall.  It's unfortunate really; I'm very tall as well and always stood taller than most of my classmates .. until High School when some of the guys finally had their growth spurt.  However, growing up in a Family where my Dad was 6'8" and others were also tall, I never felt the need to stoop or make myself feel smaller.  Then again, I think part of it was also that I'm large-boned .. so, well .. it's not quite "easy" for me to appear more diminutive period!


----------



## Swanky

My DD isn't depressed, she's tall and has bad posture.  I blame it on her being hunched over looking at her phone a lot.  I'm small and I notice mine's getting worse and I think it's from that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yoga really helped my posture, but I agree with Swanky that our tech lifestyles are making us all slouch.


----------



## arnott

Did Taylor really invent #squadgoals ?


----------



## Jesssh

lanasyogamama said:


> Yoga really helped my posture, but I agree with Swanky that our tech lifestyles are making us all slouch.



+1. I believe posture can be fixed - just do it a little at a time and your back and neck should loosen up over several days. A good rule of measure is to stand against a wall and touch the back of your head and the full length of your back against the wall, to give you an idea of how it might feel. When I'm driving, I try to put my head against the headrest. It doesn't feel natural, but it makes my neck and back feel better. I also start every morning with a mini backbend to recalibrate, and when possible I sit cross-legged because it's easier to straighten up my back that way.

Poor posture leads to neck and back pain, so I'm highly motivated.


----------



## lovemysavior

I'm only 5'4 and have always slouched all of my life. I hate it because I am developing a slight lump at the back of my neck where my back starts. My dad has a slouchy posture too and now I notice 2 of my 3 children have it too. I catch myself more now but I didn't notice it till a boss of mine when I was in my 20's brought it to my attention. I have never dealt with depression so I don't know if I believe there's a link to that. I think ours is hereditary. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

It's one thing to have poor posture in your everyday life, but Taylor was at an event where she knew there would be hundreds of cameras on her, you would think she would be more conscious of it at a time like that!


----------



## caitlin1214

It was hard for me to stand up straight when I was younger (then again, I had scoliosis). Once I got that corrected it's easier for me to have good posture than it is to slouch.


----------



## ManilaMama

You need a buddy. Like a posture police friend, so to speak. Someone you are with VERY often like a coworker or your husband or your kids.. You make a deal with this friend to scold you and remind you when they see you slouch; and you do the same. I feel like good posture needs constant reinforcement. Sometimes you are simply not aware you are doing it. With perseverance hopefully the bad habit will break.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I get the impression (and I think I might have read Taylor say) that she was always self-conscious about her height growing up. I think a lot of tall girls are, I remember some of my friends in high school were, and that's why they tend to slouch so that they don't stand out.



Yes this is 100% true. I was 5'8 at 10 yrs old and i was always the tallest in the class and i hated it, especially being taller than all the boys, so i would slouch to seem shorter. Now i have the worst posture.


----------



## sabrunka

arnott said:


> Just wondering, is it harder to have good posture if you're tall?





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I get the impression (and I think I might have read Taylor say) that she was always self-conscious about her height growing up. I think a lot of tall girls are, I remember some of my friends in high school were, and that's why they tend to slouch so that they don't stand out.



I think that yes, the taller you are, the most difficult it may be to keep yourself straight (especially if you don't do sports or exercise, aka me... I know, bad.)  I was more self conscious when I was younger because kids were mean, calling me a boy and saying I was tall like a boy lol but I didn't think I tried to make myself seem shorter? Maybe I did!



ManilaMama said:


> You need a buddy. Like a posture police friend, so to speak. Someone you are with VERY often like a coworker or your husband or your kids.. You make a deal with this friend to scold you and remind you when they see you slouch; and you do the same. I feel like good posture needs constant reinforcement. Sometimes you are simply not aware you are doing it. With perseverance hopefully the bad habit will break.



Yah I have a few people who notice when I'm slouching, aka my parents and a few people at school lol but close friends and my boyfriend never say anything! I will tell my bf to tell me more often, as I see him quite a bit.  I really never notice I'm doing it unless I'm walking by a mirror and see how awful I look!


----------



## Charles

sabrunka said:


> Yah I have a few people who notice when I'm slouching, aka my parents and a few people at school lol but close friends and my boyfriend never say anything! I will tell my bf to tell me more often, as I see him quite a bit.  I really never notice I'm doing it unless I'm walking by a mirror and see how awful I look!



Hey!
Stand up straight!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Taylor and Calvin have broken up... He ended it apparently. 

http://m.eonline.com/news/769475/taylor-swift-and-calvin-harris-break-up


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is mean but good riddance. He seems so lame.


----------



## Emma150

As far i know most Taylor Swifts songs are about her ex boyfriends so how this woman is any better, they are both lame imo


----------



## edanc

I'm quite suprised actually, thought they would last longer. Hopefully we get some good music out of this though


----------



## uhpharm01

mrsinsyder said:


> Taylor and Calvin have broken up... He ended it apparently.
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/769475/taylor-swift-and-calvin-harris-break-up



Oh wow


----------



## tweegy

mrsinsyder said:


> Taylor and Calvin have broken up... He ended it apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/769475/taylor-swift-and-calvin-harris-break-up




Her cats will kill him for this...


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Her cats will kill him for this...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Taylor just needs to come out the closet


----------



## Charles

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Taylor just needs to come out the closet



Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Baglover121

tweegy said:


> Her cats will kill him for this...




And her squad,


----------



## Baglover121

Gosh I imagine her Calvin breakup  song is going to be an epic ballad


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Baglover121 said:


> Gosh I imagine her Calvin breakup  song is going to be an epic ballad



That boy is so boring I can't imagine him inspiring a song. It would be one long, dull, monotonous note.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Charles said:


> Hahahahaha!!!



I mean it's pretty much an open secret now. Do I think she owe it to people to do so? No but I think her fans will still love her if she did come out


----------



## leeann

I never heard she's gay.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

The only rumor I heard is that Karlie Kloss & Taylor are secretly dating, but then again.. can't two women be just friends?


----------



## Baglover121

Cinamonn_girl said:


> The only rumor I heard is that Karlie Kloss & Taylor are secretly dating, but then again.. can't two women be just friends?




think there were some pictures of them kissing in a club?


----------



## myown

^I agree on that, that two women can be just friends, but taylor really gives me these gay vibes (which wouldn't be bad at all)


----------



## CourtneyMc22

myown said:


> ^i agree on that, that two women can be just friends, but taylor really gives me these gay vibes (which wouldn't be bad at all)


+1


----------



## lovely

Huh. I never really would have thought that about Taylor...but now that you mention it...maybe?


----------



## Charles

I think if she was gay/bi she would have no problem coming out with it.


----------



## daffyduck

mrsinsyder said:


> Taylor and Calvin have broken up... He ended it apparently.
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/769475/taylor-swift-and-calvin-harris-break-up



I wonder if she pressured him of getting married. I could see that happening.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Charles said:


> I think if she was gay/bi she would have no problem coming out with it.



I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with bad breast implants for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with bad breast implants for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.




Nailed it.


----------



## arnott

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with *bad breast implants *for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.



When did she get implants?


----------



## BadAzzBish

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with bad breast implants for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.


Daaaaamn...lol [emoji23] The library is now closed.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with bad breast implants for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.


I was about to write something similar but you nailed it. She is incredibly calculated and disingenuous and and would be the last person in entertainment to come out as gay (if she in fact was gay).


----------



## pursecrusader

^She still has a lot of conservative fans from her stint as a country singer. There is no way she would come out.Taylor must be one of the most micromanaged celebrities around.


----------



## Lounorada

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with bad breast implants for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.





Prima Ballerina said:


> I was about to write something similar but you nailed it. She is incredibly calculated and disingenuous and and would be the last person in entertainment to come out as gay (if she in fact was gay).



+1 to all uh'this!  Well said.


----------



## Fran0421

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with bad breast implants for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.



She is definitely very cleverly managed/ marketed!


----------



## dangerouscurves

BadAzzBish said:


> Daaaaamn...lol [emoji23] The library is now closed.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Charles

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she would. She's reinvented her image very carefully. She was the wholesome outsider who loved the boy who was with the cheerleader. She was the "survivor" of Kanye's cruel attack. She was the in love with love boy crazy romantic. After getting flack for that she stopped being seen publicly with any boyfriend as she formed the ultimate white feminist girl squad. She dieted herself down to supermodel size negative zero with bad breast implants for an edgier look. Then pictures surface of Taylor maybe kissing Karlie Kloss in a club suddenly she starts dating Calvin Harris. He's involved in a mysterious car accident where he flees the hospital which might potentially ruin the perfect relationship image broadcast on instagram. Now she's got to reinvent herself again as the heartbroken but strong independent woman.



This is borderline tinfoil hat stuff.  That's a lot of thought, analysis, and assumptions.
Still, given your own examples of how she's in control of her media image, I'd think she'd have no problem steering the narrative to her benefit if she was gay (which I still don't think she is).


----------



## queen

Charles said:


> This is borderline tinfoil hat stuff.  That's a lot of thought, analysis, and assumptions.
> Still, given your own examples of how she's in control of her media image, I'd think she'd have no problem steering the narrative to her benefit if she was gay (which I still don't think she is).


Good thinking!


----------



## myown

> Taylor Swift & Tom Hiddleston Kiss & Hold Hands in Rhode Island
> 
> 
> *Taylor Swift* has moved on from *Calvin Harris* and is now dating *Tom Hiddleston*!
> 
> The 26-year-old “Blank Space” singer can be seen kissing the 35-year-old _Night Manager_ star in steamy photos obtained by _The Sun_.
> 
> Read more: http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/15...iss-hold-hands-in-rhode-island/#ixzz4Bj0WPpGk


----------



## Singra

Here's the pic...


----------



## shiny_things

Well she didn't hang about. That must be painful for poor Calvin.


----------



## Fran0421

Noooo hands off British men, he is mine haha. Apparently he deleted all their photos and unfollowed her!


----------



## myown

isn´t it "odd" how pictures of her kissing a man appear online?
it seems like a lonely place, but still the paparazzi found them and made one photo?


----------



## raffifi

this girl can't be 5 minutes without a man



myown said:


> isn´t it "odd" how pictures of her kissing a man appear online?
> it seems like a lonely place, but still the paparazzi found them and made one photo?


yes it is odd. and I think it is possible to hide a new relationship if you really want to. I mean there are a lot of celebrities who have private lives without any paparazzi following them.


----------



## myown

oh there are more pics: https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...-tom-hiddlestons-secret-romance-to-the-world/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Players gonna play play play play play...


----------



## Singra

myown said:


> isn´t it "odd" how pictures of her kissing a man appear online?
> it seems like a lonely place, but still the paparazzi found them and made one photo?


It is quite the co-inky dink


----------



## Baglover121

Forget about Tom, what is wearing,


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Oooh, I think I like them as a couple? Wasn't there a video of some sort of the two of them dancing the night away at the MET gala?


----------



## CeeJay

Quite a few folks (celebs, etc.) have all questioned the authenticity of the photos, saying they were faked, etc.  I hope so, I like Tom .. Taylor? .. not so much.


----------



## summer2815

If this is staged, why would he need/want to go along with it?  Seems out of character for him?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The pics are without a doubt staged but that doesn't mean their relationship is fake it just means they want us to know. No celeb is above staging pap shots for whatever reason


----------



## MJDaisy

I like them together. He is hot. If anything I think that she seems like an odd choice for him. I would see him with someone a bit more sophisticated.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I saw someone say they probably staged these shots so that their relationship would be out and they wouldn't get harassed by paps on the street trying to get the first photos, which makes sense to me. 

I'm here for it. They looked like they were having fun dancing at the met. He's a major upgrade from Calvin, who is awfully salty for having been the one to break up with her, confirming those rumors about his fragile ego I guess.


----------



## shiny_things

I guess it depends why he broke up with her. It could have been something she did.

Calvin is pretty delicious.


----------



## gazoo

I don't really mind her at all. She's young, successful, and playing the field. Exactly what she should be doing at this point in her life. Really don't get all the memes being posted elsewhere about her "man-eating" ways. She was single a pretty long time before Calvin so I just don't get the hate. 

As far as Calvin, he made a point to let it be known HE ended it. Anything from him now seems sour grapes to me. Tom is a major upgrade, IMO.


----------



## kcf68

Well okay!  That was quick!


----------



## GayleLV

kcf68 said:


> Well okay!  That was quick!



I know, right! lol..... She's always bothered me, idk...haha..


----------



## Lounorada

There is A LOT of pictures in that article of her with Tom H and each one is as staged, awkward and cringe-worthy as the next. It's quite comical really.
Nothing but a PR photoshoot trying to draw all attention to Taylor and make everyone forget that Calvin 'dumped' her and his questionable car crash drama. I find her to be quite a pathetic individual.
Tom H has dropped dramatically in my estimations. SMH at you man.


----------



## Jayne1

Looks staged. Here are two more from the article.  These aren't pap pics, which should be grainy and far away, since Taylor is on her own private property, the pap has to be on her property, too.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...-tom-hiddlestons-secret-romance-to-the-world/


----------



## gillianna

She is not doing anything many other celebs do.  Control the media with your own pap pictures to get your message across.


----------



## MarvelGirl

It is well known that I absolutely adore Tom H. Met him a few years ago in London and he was the most fantastic man. I was in love! I must admit that I was a bit perplexed by this coupling when I first saw the pics last night. Not pleased about it since it doesn't really make sense to me either. She doesn't seem like his type but in a way, I guess she kinda does since she is hella cheesy and so is he (but in a good way, to me). I do believe that he is not above staging and faking a relationship to further his career. He is all about that now and she is the biggest thing out there so...oh well!


----------



## Emma150

lmao at these photos,they indeed look very staged.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think the pics are staged *AND* I think these two are really into each other. Tom arrived in LA (where Taylor was at the time) the day before Calvin and Taylor split.

This was a big FU to Calvin, and she's moved on.


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> There is A LOT of pictures in that article of her with Tom H and each one is as staged, awkward and cringe-worthy as the next. It's quite comical really.
> Nothing but a PR photoshoot trying to draw all attention to Taylor and make everyone forget that Calvin 'dumped' her and his questionable car crash drama. I find her to be quite a pathetic individual.
> Tom H has dropped dramatically in my estimations. SMH at you man.



*100% totally agree; I really cannot wrap my head around this .. that he would want to be 'with' her (other than for extra publicity).  *


----------



## kacaruso

I absolutely LOVE Tom H! The looks, personality and OMG that smile[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]-but am I the only one that thought he was gay?


----------



## kacaruso

Or maybe it was just me secretly wishing he's gay, so no woman can have him! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> There is A LOT of pictures in that article of her with Tom H and each one is as staged, awkward and cringe-worthy as the next. It's quite comical really.
> Nothing but a PR photoshoot trying to draw all attention to Taylor and make everyone forget that Calvin 'dumped' her and his questionable car crash drama. I find her to be quite a pathetic individual.
> Tom H has dropped dramatically in my estimations. SMH at you man.



Using my first post-apocalyptic "like" on this, for you, Lou.


----------



## Fran0421

http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/16...new-about-kanye-wests-famous-dig-approved-it/


----------



## Fran0421

Umm I wonder if they did destroy the tape or if a tape really did exist?


----------



## glamourous1098

Fran0421 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/16...new-about-kanye-wests-famous-dig-approved-it/


I still find it really hard to believe that someone who controls her image as carefully as Taylor does would be okay with these lyrics... maybe she approved being featured in the song, but I certainly can't see her condoning what he actually said.


----------



## Emma150

Anyway i did not have idea who the Tom Hiddleston is but since everyone here say how good looking he is ,so i googled images of him ,, i dont find him attractive at all very average looking.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't think he's very good looking but he has a certain charm and suaveness that makes him attractive IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

kacaruso said:


> I absolutely LOVE Tom H! The looks, personality and OMG that smile[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]-but am I the only one that thought he was gay?


I thought he might be, too!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Emma150 said:


> Anyway i did not have idea who the Tom Hiddleston is but since everyone here say how good looking he is ,so i googled images of him ,, i dont find him attractive at all very average looking.



He's got that aura of the perfect English gentleman. That's why I like him


----------



## BadAzzBish

Cinamonn_girl said:


> He's got that aura of the perfect English gentleman. That's why I like him


Yes. Just like Cumberbatch!


----------



## Jayne1

So funny, I don't get the prefect English gentleman vibe, that would go to a Colin Firth type or Idris Elba.

I see TH as a more desperate, attention seeking, celebrity type.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Jayne1 said:


> So funny, I don't get the prefect English gentleman vibe, that would go to a Colin Firth type or Idris Elba.
> 
> I see TH as a more desperate, attention seeking, celebrity type.



Colin Firth - yes, but Idris Elba? See, to me he has that attention seeking aura


----------



## Baglover121

Jayne1 said:


> So funny, I don't get the prefect English gentleman vibe, that would go to a Colin Firth type or Idris Elba.
> 
> I see TH as a more desperate, attention seeking, celebrity type.



Yes! Colin firth , and more recently James norton. Specially after watching him in war and peace. 

Don't find Tom attractive either,


----------



## Singra

^ I don't find him particularly attractive either but he's a smart guy and he seemingly works hard... though sometimes he tries a little too hard and he needs to know the to quit it with his impressions, with Hiddleston less is definitely more. 



Jayne1 said:


> So funny, I don't get the prefect English gentleman vibe, that would go to a Colin Firth type or Idris Elba.
> 
> I see TH as a more desperate, attention seeking, celebrity type.


Idris Elba? He seems to be more of the scoundrel type.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Looks staged. Here are two more from the article.  These aren't pap pics, which should be grainy and far away, since Taylor is on her own private property, the pap has to be on her property, too.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...-tom-hiddlestons-secret-romance-to-the-world/


This is very much not true. With proper lenses, a camera can be quite far away and snap a non-grainy and very clear pic. 



glamourous1098 said:


> I still find it really hard to believe that someone who controls her image as carefully as Taylor does would be okay with these lyrics... maybe she approved being featured in the song, but I certainly can't see her condoning what he actually said.


i can see her giving her ok and then saying she never gave an okay when the song came out to "protect" her image and keep her name in this controversy.

As an aside, Kim needs to get some self-esteem. No one calls their wife that in their lyrics.


----------



## Kat Madridista

berrydiva said:


> This is very much not true. With proper lenses, a camera can be quite far away and snap a non-grainy and very clear pic.



Agree that the paps don't have to be near to get clear pics, BUT Taylor's security reportedly patrol the area around her neighborhood, so it's unlikely that these photos were taken without insider help and therefore, Taylor's, or at least her team's approval.


----------



## dangerouscurves

For me it's Joseph Fiennes. Yummy!


----------



## Jayne1

Kat Madridista said:


> Agree that the paps don't have to be near to get clear pics, BUT Taylor's security reportedly patrol the area around her neighborhood, so it's unlikely that these photos were taken without insider help and therefore, Taylor's, or at least her team's approval.



Agree. Also, since when do paps hang out on a beach in Rhode Island?

Those pictures don't look zoomed in, that's for sure.


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> Agree. Also, since when do paps hang out on a beach in Rhode Island?


exactly!


----------



## Jayne1

Many blogs are suggesting that the kissing on the rocks in Rhode Island was put out there, by Swift, as a direct response to Kim K.

In the latest issue of GQ, Kim states that Taylor is full of sh*t about her Kanye claims.

Anyway, the timing is not a coincidence.  Taylor made a bigger internet news story and  Kim's interview is buried.  That Taylor is a clever one!


----------



## berrydiva

Kat Madridista said:


> Agree that the paps don't have to be near to get clear pics, BUT Taylor's security reportedly patrol the area around her neighborhood, so it's unlikely that these photos were taken without insider help and therefore, Taylor's, or at least her team's approval.


Oh I'm not disagreeing that it may have been staged...just that they don't need to be near to get clear pics.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Many blogs are suggesting that the kissing on the rocks in Rhode Island was put out there, by Swift, as a direct response to Kim K.
> 
> In the latest issue of GQ, Kim states that Taylor is full of sh*t about her Kanye claims.
> 
> Anyway, the timing is not a coincidence.  Taylor made a bigger internet news story and  Kim's interview is buried.  That Taylor is a clever one!



Hold up! Did I miss something? What did she say about Kanye?


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Hold up! Did I miss something? What did she say about Kanye?



Kim told what she thinks is the real version of the Swift/Kanye nonsense.  It was the major headline for a day or two, until Swift swiftly changed the subject to her canoodling with a new BF on the beach.  With close up pap shots for everyone to look at.

Now, no one is talking about what Kim said about the feud between Kanye and Taylor.

“She totally approved that,” Kim says, shaking her head in annoyance. “She totally knew that that was coming out. She wanted to all of a sudden act like she didn't. I swear, my husband gets so much **** for things [when] he really was doing proper protocol and even called to get it approved.” Kim is on a roll now, speaking faster and more animatedly than at any other point during our time together. “What rapper would call a girl that he was rapping a line about to get approval?”

Swift, Kim insists, “totally gave the okay. Rick Rubin was there. So many respected people in the music business heard that [conversation] and knew. I mean, he's called me a ***** in his songs. That's just, like, what they say. I never once think, _[gasping]_ ‘What a derogatory word! How dare he?’ Not in a million years. I don't know why she just, you know, flipped all of a sudden.… It was funny because [on the call with Kanye, Taylor] said, ‘When I get on the Grammy red carpet, all the media is going to think that I'm so against this, and I'll just laugh and say, _‘The joke's on you, guys. I was in on it the whole time.’_ And I'm like, wait, but [in] your Grammy speech, you completely dissed my husband just to play the victim again.”

But Kim says Taylor's deep emotional wound is nonsense—okay, she says it's a lie—and that there's video proof, because a videographer was actually filming their phone call. Why? Because Kim's husband commissions videographers to film everything when he's recording an album, for posterity (and possibly, one day, a documentary). And this is where it gets sticky.

read more here  :  http://www.gq.com/story/kim-kardashian-west-gq-cover-story?mbid=social_twitter


----------



## lallybelle

Actually the pics were already out before Kim's GQ comments went public. But I guess it's true that Tay & Tom are overshadowing Kim's remarks.


----------



## Lounorada

kacaruso said:


> I absolutely LOVE Tom H! The looks, personality and OMG that smile[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]-*but am I the only one that thought he was gay?*


I thought so too... and he very well could be...



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I don't think he's very good looking but he has a certain charm and suaveness that makes him attractive IMO.





Singra said:


> ^ I don't find him particularly attractive either but he's a smart guy and he seemingly works hard... though sometimes he tries a little too hard and he needs to know the to quit it with his impressions, with Hiddleston less is definitely more.


Agreed.


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> Using my first post-apocalyptic "like" on this, for you, Lou.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Kim told what she thinks is the real version of the Swift/Kanye nonsense.  It was the major headline for a day or two, until Swift swiftly changed the subject to her canoodling with a new BF on the beach.  With close up pap shots for everyone to look at.
> 
> Now, no one is talking about what Kim said about the feud between Kanye and Taylor.
> 
> “She totally approved that,” Kim says, shaking her head in annoyance. “She totally knew that that was coming out. She wanted to all of a sudden act like she didn't. I swear, my husband gets so much **** for things [when] he really was doing proper protocol and even called to get it approved.” Kim is on a roll now, speaking faster and more animatedly than at any other point during our time together. “What rapper would call a girl that he was rapping a line about to get approval?”
> 
> Swift, Kim insists, “totally gave the okay. Rick Rubin was there. So many respected people in the music business heard that [conversation] and knew. I mean, he's called me a ***** in his songs. That's just, like, what they say. I never once think, _[gasping]_ ‘What a derogatory word! How dare he?’ Not in a million years. I don't know why she just, you know, flipped all of a sudden.… It was funny because [on the call with Kanye, Taylor] said, ‘When I get on the Grammy red carpet, all the media is going to think that I'm so against this, and I'll just laugh and say, _‘The joke's on you, guys. I was in on it the whole time.’_ And I'm like, wait, but [in] your Grammy speech, you completely dissed my husband just to play the victim again.”
> 
> But Kim says Taylor's deep emotional wound is nonsense—okay, she says it's a lie—and that there's video proof, because a videographer was actually filming their phone call. Why? Because Kim's husband commissions videographers to film everything when he's recording an album, for posterity (and possibly, one day, a documentary). And this is where it gets sticky.
> 
> read more here  :  http://www.gq.com/story/kim-kardashian-west-gq-cover-story?mbid=social_twitter



Thank you, but jeez, they're still talking about this?


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you, but jeez, they're still talking about this?



Well, Kim seems to be defending her husband. I think it really annoys her that Kanye is not teflon, while Taylor is!  K said this:

"I swear, my husband gets so much **** for things [when] he really was doing proper protocol and even called to get it approved.” Kim is on a roll now, speaking faster and more animatedly than at any other point during our time together. What rapper would call a girl that he was rapping a line about to get approval?”


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you, but jeez, they're still talking about this?


 There is absolutely nothing going on in K-land. What else have they got???


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Well, Kim seems to be defending her husband. I think it really annoys her that Kanye is not teflon, while Taylor is!  K said this:
> 
> "I swear, my husband gets so much **** for things [when] he really was doing proper protocol and even called to get it approved.” Kim is on a roll now, speaking faster and more animatedly than at any other point during our time together. What rapper would call a girl that he was rapping a line about to get approval?”





chowlover2 said:


> There is absolutely nothing going on in K-land. What else have they got???



If that's true! Kudos to TayTay!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Alexenjie

glamourous1098 said:


> I still find it really hard to believe that someone who controls her image as carefully as Taylor does would be okay with these lyrics... maybe she approved being featured in the song, but I certainly can't see her condoning what he actually said.


I agree and this is what Taylor stated ages ago when the controversy originally came out. I believe her. Kim Kardashian needed some "angle" for her GQ story and this was all she could come up with? Pitiful, but then that is typical for Kim, she never has anything interesting to say.


----------



## mkr

Kim is a well proven liar.  It's been documented on their show, she's been called out for it.


----------



## CeeJay

So, now they are saying that Taylor dumped Calvin via a phone call .. same play as Joe Jonas did to her .. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Harris-phone-just-like-Joe-Jonas-did-her.html


----------



## Kat Madridista

lallybelle said:


> Actually the pics were already out before Kim's GQ comments went public. But I guess it's true that Tay & Tom are overshadowing Kim's remarks.



I wouldn't say they were overshadowing Kim's remarks. If anything, the fact that it seems like Taylor and/or her team planned for the Tom pictures to "leak" the same time as Kim's GQ interview gave Kim's remarks more significance. Many many people who wouldn't have read Kim's interview did because of the implied connection to the Hiddleswift photos.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't think Kim's interview had anything to do with Taylor releasing pictures of her new romance. The fans of Kim and the fans of Taylor are completely different. If anything I think Taylor wanted to show that she is not devastated over her break up with Calvin and that she was the one who ended it and here's why. I don't think Taylor was worried at all about anything Kim said about her but she did want to show that she had (amazingly quickly) moved on from Calvin.


----------



## Charles

If I didn't know any better, after reading this thread, I'd think T was out there killing kittens and kicking babies.  More shade in here than a curtain factory!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish she could find a way to sue those two lying whores for defamation.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I think it's both..... she wanted to deflect from Kim's interview and she wanted people to know she's not crying over Calvin. I also think there's truth to what Kim said. Taylor probably knew about it but I also think she's a little scared of Kanye and wouldn't be honest about her feelings to his face or over the phone. She probably fake laughed it off in the same way some fake laugh at people's jokes/stories. Maybe she thought it wouldn't make the album since they all record a lot more than 12-13 songs.


----------



## Jayne1

Charles said:


> If I didn't know any better, after reading this thread, I'd think T was out there killing kittens and kicking babies.  More shade in here than a curtain factory!



How did we go from controlling her publicity to killing kittens?  

Taylor has great strategy for her career, it's very consistent  and it's working . She wants control; the same way Beyonce wants control.  Nothing wrong with that, just sometimes it's really obvious.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wish she could find a way to sue those two lying whores for defamation.


I suspect she could've got the song shut down if she really wanted to but I maintain that she knew especially given her wishy washy backtracking comments.


----------



## Charles

Jayne1 said:


> How did we go from controlling her publicity to killing kittens?
> 
> Taylor has great strategy for her career, it's very consistent  and it's working . She wants control; the same way Beyonce wants control.  Nothing wrong with that, just sometimes it's really obvious.



There's tons of Tay hate in this thread.  This is from the last couple of pages:



CeeJay said:


> Quite a few folks (celebs, etc.) have all questioned the authenticity of the photos, saying they were faked, etc.  I hope so, I like Tom .. Taylor? .. not so much.





Lounorada said:


> I find her to be quite a pathetic individual.
> Tom H has dropped dramatically in my estimations. SMH at you man.



She seems to be legit talented.  She writes her own stuff.  Cares about her fans.  Seems to be a decent person, yet cause she wants to control her image (which I have no issue with), she's pathetic and people are ragging on her.  I just don't get it.


----------



## mkr

It's a gossip thread.  Love, hate, everyone's allowed to either.


----------



## CeeJay

mkr said:


> It's a gossip thread.  Love, hate, everyone's allowed to either.



Thank you; you are 100% correct.  I had merely quoted what was in the "Daily Fail" (and yes - I do know that they do not have the utmost integrity), but as far as my opinion on Taylor .. it is MY opinion and no one needs to be called out on that


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> She seems to be legit talented.  She writes her own stuff.  Cares about her fans.  Seems to be a decent person, yet cause she wants to control her image (which I have no issue with), she's pathetic and people are ragging on her.  I just don't get it.


Is it just that she wants to control her image or is part of it also that she uses others, often painting them negatively, in that process? I think the latter. I've no issue with Taylor but there's also nothing wrong with calling a spade a spade.


----------



## mkr

I'm just gonna shake it off...


----------



## White Orchid

Her boobies have suddenly grown


----------



## Jayne1

Just around the time she became model thin.





White Orchid said:


> Her boobies have suddenly grown


They grew a long time ago.  Just around the time she became model thin.


----------



## Charles

mkr said:


> It's a gossip thread.  Love, hate, everyone's allowed to either.



Well duh!  I just find it interesting that of all the celebs out there, Taylor creates this much disdain.



CeeJay said:


> Thank you; you are 100% correct.  I had merely quoted what was in the "Daily Fail" (and yes - I do know that they do not have the utmost integrity), but as far as my opinion on Taylor .. it is MY opinion and no one needs to be called out on that



Haha!  This is a public forum.  I can call you out all I want.



berrydiva said:


> Is it just that she wants to control her image or is part of it also that she uses others, often painting them negatively, in that process? I think the latter. I've no issue with Taylor but there's also nothing wrong with calling a spade a spade.



That's a good point.  I think back in 2008-10 she was def using her exes as fodder for her songs, but I also think she's matured a bit since then.  I feel overall, she's using her image to try to do positive things.  Helping fans, taking on the music industry and its marginalizing of artists.  Speaking up for women's rights.  6 years ago she was kind of a brat, but I don't really see that anymore.


----------



## terebina786

She's still a brat IMO. Just a more matured brat.

Not going to lie though, her songs are catchy as all hell.


----------



## gazoo

I agree with you, Charles. I don't quite understand the shade given her constantly. She embodies everything we say we want for women, she's in control of her image, she's independent and successful, not falling down drunk/stoned, not getting DUIs, and she's consistently charitable. I wish I'd been as focused at her age.

She was single a long while before the Calvin Harris relationship, so what if she is dating someone new "quickly"? I love what Amber Rose said  about Taylor recently:

The author of _How to Be a Bad *****_ also feels there’s a silly double standard employed when it comes to Swift. If she were, say, an uber-famous male musician, there wouldn’t be so much judgment when it comes to her rebound flings—or, for that matter, her famous lovers period.
“I love Taylor, for sure. Absolutely. And I feel like guys do that all the time—they break up and the next day they’re with another girl and nobody really says anything. But with Taylor it’s, you know what, I’m done with Calvin [Harris] and it didn’t work out, so on to the next,” said Rose.
“It is because it’s unheard of, and she’s acting very ‘slutty’ and for some reason needs time to ‘let her pussy rest,’” added Rose of Swift. “That’s how people look at it, and it’s just like, hell no! If I’m done, why do I have to sit in the house and be lonely?” 
Source:http://www.thesuperficial.com/amber...ium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_article


----------



## twinkle.tink

Charles said:


> Well duh!  I just find it interesting that of all the celebs out there, Taylor creates this much disdain.



I am always surprised that any celebrity causes the level of disdain often expressed in this forum...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

If she's going to control the narrative and call the paps she should get pic approval like Kim does. This pic shouldn't have made the cut. It makes her look evil and the guy looks scared www.laineygossip.com/Taylor-Swift-and-Tom-Hiddleston-hold-hands-and-kiss-while-out-for-dinner-with-friends-in-Nashville-Calvin-Harris-tweets-that-Taylor-controls-the-media/44241


----------



## Megs

I think why most people are getting annoyed with Taylor is that they are starting to figure out that maybe she is a bit more calculated than previously though. Taylor pushes a very girl next door vibe and is sweet and acts surprised when she wins awards. 

But Taylor and her team manages her perception really well! She's dated the right people at the right time within her career, been sweet to her fans, promoted her girl power with her squad, etc. 

I think it's more of a realization that she might be more calculated - which I don't find fault with, it's her career and she does it well. But I get the annoyance because I think a lot of people felt she was super genuine then started to think maybe she's just doing what furthers her career. 

Just my opinion!


----------



## Singra

Who ever thought she wasn't calculated? or rather who thought that her image wasn't calculated? Anyone up on stage in the public eye is an image construct. It's a performance no matter what, it has to be, I think it would be detrimental to the person's mental health if it wasn't. I guess the problem is more when the difference between the image construct and the real person is too great. Is that the case with Swift? I don't think so, though I've never read her as the innocent girl next door... the thing is she started out really young the change she experiences is always going to be greater than the person who enters fame with more life experience under their belt. 

I've got to say though I've never really understood the intense interest in her, there's no doubt she's talented but I find her work and her celebrity image (in all it's forms) quite boring. I am though constantly fascinated by how much traction Swift seems to get by not doing a lot. You can manipulate the press all you want but if there's no audience to receive it it's not going to gain traction no matter how much you work it... and she is, after all these years, very popular.


----------



## ebonyone

People like to label especially other women , she is  young rich and single why shouldn't she date who ever she chooses. The name calling is ridiculous men do the same and they are just being men .


----------



## Lola69

ebonyone said:


> People like to label especially other women , she is  young rich and single why shouldn't she date who ever she chooses. The name calling is ridiculous men do the same and they are just being men .



I am not a fan of Taylor, but I agree with this. Woman shaming is just wrong.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm sorry but I don't see anyone here name calling her for jumping to the next man right after she broke up with Calvin Harris. And who is woman-shaming? People are just calling her out for being calculative. Aaaaand I think it's wrong to support any other woman for the wrong reason, just for the sake of supporting other woman.


----------



## mrskolar09

I couldn't care less about who Taylor or any other celebrity dates.  I don't like her because I find her a bit smug and somewhat disengenuous.  The same way I find certain other celebrities to be the same, male and female. 
It's just my opinion of course, but I'm not going to apologize for it.  I imagine most others feel the same.


----------



## myown

I actually wanted to rite a comment about poor Tom must be in truly in love if he introduced Taylor to his mother, but then I saw the photos. They scream "staged"! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...her-five-bodyguards-Bond-inspired-Jaguar.html


----------



## Viva La Fashion

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see anyone here name calling her for jumping to the next man right after she broke up with Calvin Harris. And who is woman-shaming? People are just calling her out for being calculative. Aaaaand I think it's wrong to support any other woman for the wrong reason, just for the sake of supporting other woman.


AMEN sister!
were not women shaming! basically just calling her an imposter
i think she enjoys the innocent act and all the attention she gets
 well honey shes not all innocent 
which irritate me to no end
HA i just came here to see if anyone saw kanye new vid
if she thought including her name in his song was bad, wait till she sees this


----------



## Brklynjuice87

If Taylor was anyone one else she would be called all kinds of names for hopping from man to man. Let me add  if she was a woman of color


----------



## White Orchid

Methinks Charles is in love


----------



## BadAzzBish

mrskolar09 said:


> I couldn't care less about who Taylor or any other celebrity dates.  I don't like her because I find her a bit smug and somewhat disengenuous.  The same way I find certain other celebrities to be the same, male and female.
> It's just my opinion of course, but I'm not going to apologize for it.  I imagine most others feel the same.


Ita! Her thirst for fame is off-putting.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see anyone here name calling her for jumping to the next man right after she broke up with Calvin Harris. And who is woman-shaming? People are just calling her out for being calculative. Aaaaand I think it's wrong to support any other woman for the wrong reason, just for the sake of supporting other woman.





mrskolar09 said:


> I couldn't care less about who Taylor or any other celebrity dates.  I don't like her because I find her a bit smug and somewhat disengenuous.  The same way I find certain other celebrities to be the same, male and female.
> It's just my opinion of course, but I'm not going to apologize for it.  I imagine most others feel the same.


+1 to both of these posts


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> If Taylor was anyone one else she would be called all kinds of names for hopping from man to man. Let me add  if she was a woman of color



I know what you mean. SMGDH.


----------



## mkr

What is SMGDH?


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> What is SMGDH?


'shaking my god damn head'


----------



## CeeJay

White Orchid said:


> Methinks Charles is in love


----------



## schadenfreude

ForeverYoung87 said:


> View attachment 3390354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's going to control the narrative and call the paps she should get pic approval like Kim does. This pic shouldn't have made the cut.* It makes her look evil and the guy looks scared* www.laineygossip.com/Taylor-Swift-and-Tom-Hiddleston-hold-hands-and-kiss-while-out-for-dinner-with-friends-in-Nashville-Calvin-Harris-tweets-that-Taylor-controls-the-media/44241



Well. If the shoe fits


----------



## TNgypsy

sabrunka said:


> I think that yes, the taller you are, the most difficult it may be to keep yourself straight (especially if you don't do sports or exercise, aka me... I know, bad.)  I was more self conscious when I was younger because kids were mean, calling me a boy and saying I was tall like a boy lol but I didn't think I tried to make myself seem shorter? Maybe I did!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. I'm 5'10" & I was always the tallest girl in my class in elem school. I have terrible posture & I've always blamed the fact that I think I grew up trying to seem shorter.
> I don't even notice I'm slouching & I still bend down a bit when I'm around shorter people.


----------



## berrydiva

gazoo said:


> I agree with you, Charles. I don't quite understand the shade given her constantly. She embodies everything we say we want for women, she's in control of her image, she's independent and successful, not falling down drunk/stoned, not getting DUIs, and she's consistently charitable. I wish I'd been as focused at her age.
> 
> She was single a long while before the Calvin Harris relationship, so what if she is dating someone new "quickly"? I love what Amber Rose said  about Taylor recently:
> 
> The author of _How to Be a Bad *****_ also feels there’s a silly double standard employed when it comes to Swift. If she were, say, an uber-famous male musician, there wouldn’t be so much judgment when it comes to her rebound flings—or, for that matter, her famous lovers period.
> “I love Taylor, for sure. Absolutely. And I feel like guys do that all the time—they break up and the next day they’re with another girl and nobody really says anything. But with Taylor it’s, you know what, I’m done with Calvin [Harris] and it didn’t work out, so on to the next,” said Rose.
> “It is because it’s unheard of, and she’s acting very ‘slutty’ and for some reason needs time to ‘let her pussy rest,’” added Rose of Swift. “That’s how people look at it, and it’s just like, hell no! If I’m done, why do I have to sit in the house and be lonely?”
> Source:http://www.thesuperficial.com/amber...ium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_article


Who told you that's what everyone wants to see embodied in a woman?


----------



## lovemysavior

This thread is funny. I'm not a Taylor fan, but I don't dislike the girl either. I see a few true points here though. I'm glad she's not the typical party, drunk, naked in tour face celebrity so when people say she's fame thirsty I think...wait isn't she really famous already and did it without being thirsty? I just don't get the negative comments on here, but I guess we just gotta take the good with the bad because that's the messed up society we live in.[emoji111] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Brklynjuice87 said:


> If Taylor was anyone one else she would be called all kinds of names for hopping from man to man. Let me add  if she was a woman of color


Taylor does get slut shamed though. Maybe not here on this site but the Internet in general has dragged her for hopping man to man. Tina Fey and Amy Poehler even joked about her needing to have a little me time and to leave Michael J Fox's son alone at the GGs.


----------



## mrskolar09

And she totally lost her shizz over those jokes too.  Taylor made that into a bigger deal than it would have been otherwise. 
People make fun of men for the same thing.  I've seen a few instances where a male celebrity was called a manwhore or something similar.  And it was only for comedy's sake.


----------



## alansgail

Taylor is a master when it comes to steering her career. I guess if people aren't talking about you then you're doing something wrong.......


----------



## dangerouscurves

lovemysavior said:


> This thread is funny. I'm not a Taylor fan, but I don't dislike the girl either. I see a few true points here though. I'm glad she's not the typical party, drunk, naked in tour face celebrity so when people say she's fame thirsty I think...wait isn't she really famous already and did it without being thirsty? I just don't get the negative comments on here, but I guess we just gotta take the good with the bad because that's the messed up society we live in.[emoji111]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



That's good that she's doesn't get drunk in public and doesn't use drugs but that doesn't mean we all have to admire her fake behind.

Poor Lena Dunham....
Picture courtesy of The Telegraph.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

mrskolar09 said:


> And she totally lost her shizz over those jokes too.  Taylor made that into a bigger deal than it would have been otherwise.



Lol yes the whole "there's a special place in hell for women that don't support other women".  Her idea of feminism is what also rubs people the wrong way.


----------



## Charles

White Orchid said:


> Methinks Charles is in love



Uh, I would date the $h1t outta T Swift!


----------



## Jayne1

Charles said:


> Uh, I would date the $h1t outta T Swift!


You're not famous enough for that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> You're not famous enough for that.



[emoji23]


----------



## Charles

Jayne1 said:


> You're not famous enough for that.



Although, maybe dating some unknown dude from Florida would be a good PR move for her.  Would make her seem more "real".  I'll DM her on Instagram and run it by her.


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> Although, maybe dating some unknown dude from Florida would be a good PR move for her.  Would make her seem more "real".  I'll DM her on Instagram and run it by her.


Well it does go down in the DMs. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## alansgail

Charles said:


> Although, maybe dating some unknown dude from Florida would be a good PR move for her.  Would make her seem more "real".  I'll DM her on Instagram and run it by her.



Hahahaha, so cute......good luck with that!


----------



## Yoshi1296

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Lol yes the whole "there's a special place in hell for women that don't support other women".  Her idea of feminism is what also rubs people the wrong way.



Yup, because her idea of feminism is totally wrong. I don't claim to be an expert, but studying WGS in college and taking a bunch of WGS courses, I've realized that Taylor Swift's view of feminism is heavily flawed and only benefits herself and women like herself (white women) and leaves women of color in the dust. She's so caught up in her privilege. You can't claim to be a feminist and then create a song and music video bashing and throwing shade on another woman...bad blood. Also, I think out of all her music videos I've only seen like 2 people of color. The rest are skinny, tall, gorgeous, white women like her. 

Plus many of her music videos are an example of cultural appropriation. This is why I just can't stand her anymore. I am so over her fake "I'm the sweet  innocent new girl in class here's a cupcake[emoji4]" personality. She can't take a single negative critique about herself and goes on to make herself look like the victim. I'm glad she removed her music from most platforms...makes it harder for me to come across them anyways.

HOWEVER, I don't see anything wrong with the amount of men she has dated nor anything wrong with her moving from Calvin Harris to Tom so quick. Let the girl date who she wants, whenever she wants.

Sorry for my rant. This is just my opinion of her. People may disagree and that is fine. What I say is not set in stone.


----------



## myown

Yoshi1296 said:


> Plus many of her music videos are an example of cultural appropriation. This is why I just can't stand her anymore. I am so over her fake "I'm the sweet  innocent new girl in class here's a cupcake[emoji4]" personality. .


I agree with everything you said, but this quote reminds me of her video where she used nail polish to show her performance. that was the video that gave me major "girl you are so annoying"


----------



## DesigningStyle

myown said:


> I agree with everything you said, but this quote reminds me of her video where she used nail polish to show her performance. that was the video that gave me major "girl you are so annoying"


What do you mean by "she used nail polish to show her performance"?


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> What do you mean by "she used nail polish to show her performance"?


I suspect she means this video at which I howled the first time I saw


----------



## DesigningStyle

berrydiva said:


> I suspect she means this video at which I howled the first time I saw



Oh my!


----------



## V0N1B2

Charles said:


> Although, maybe dating some unknown dude from Florida would be a good PR move for her.  Would make her seem more "real".  I'll DM her on Instagram and run it by her.


Don't you listen to them Charles. 
When TayTay sees your moonwalk, she'll be on you like a cop on a doughnut.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> I suspect she means this video at which I howled the first time I saw




Yikes!


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Don't you listen to them Charles.
> When TayTay sees your moonwalk, she'll be on you like a cop on a doughnut.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Charles

myown said:


> I agree with everything you said, but this quote reminds me of her video where she used nail polish to show her performance. that was the video that gave me major "girl you are so annoying"



This is what I mean.  I've seen that vid.  She's just using nail polish bottles to layout how she and her friends are going to do a stage performance.  What's wrong with that?  Why does **** like that even matter?  She was just hanging with her friends goofing off.

As far as cultural appropriation...are you talking about the ONE video where she was in Colonial Africa?  Again, why does that matter?  Why does any artist have to 100% represent an era accurately or be all inclusive in all her art?  If she was trying to proclaim she's making music to be as diverse as possible, then you'd have a point, but she's just a girl making pop music.  It's not supposed to be about racism or religion or something political.  This isn't Beyonce who's making a point to address racism and feminism in her music (effectively or not).

I guess what I'm sensing is that people feel she's sitting at home with her fingers tented thinking "What's next in my diabolical plan?".  She's not intentionally hurting people or malicious with her decisions.  I think there are plenty of other celebs that are WAY more annoying and deserved of shade (Kardashians??).  Honestly, that's kinda my barometer.  "Is he/she as bad as Kim/Kris K??  No?  Ok, cool"  Haha!



V0N1B2 said:


> Don't you listen to them Charles.
> When TayTay sees your moonwalk, she'll be on you like a cop on a doughnut.



From your keyboard to God...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Charles said:


> This is what I mean.  I've seen that vid.  She's just using nail polish bottles to layout how she and her friends are going to do a stage performance.  What's wrong with that?  Why does **** like that even matter?  She was just hanging with her friends goofing off.
> 
> As far as cultural appropriation...are you talking about the ONE video where she was in Colonial Africa?  Again, why does that matter?  Why does any artist have to 100% represent an era accurately or be all inclusive in all her art?  If she was trying to proclaim she's making music to be as diverse as possible, then you'd have a point, but she's just a girl making pop music.  It's not supposed to be about racism or religion or something political.  This isn't Beyonce who's making a point to address racism and feminism in her music (effectively or not).
> 
> I guess what I'm sensing is that people feel she's sitting at home with her fingers tented thinking "What's next in my diabolical plan?".  She's not intentionally hurting people or malicious with her decisions.  I think there are plenty of other celebs that are WAY more annoying and deserved of shade (Kardashians??).  Honestly, that's kinda my barometer.  "Is he/she as bad as Kim/Kris K??  No?  Ok, cool"  Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> From your keyboard to God...



Charles, I mostly agree with your posts in all threads. But this time I have to say, making any entertainment (unless it's a movie) with colonial/slavery background is just wrong on so many levels. Privileged white men will never understand. I won't be replying regarding this issue anymore as it's against the forum's rules. G'day.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Charles said:


> This is what I mean.  I've seen that vid.  She's just using nail polish bottles to layout how she and her friends are going to do a stage performance.  What's wrong with that?  Why does **** like that even matter?  She was just hanging with her friends goofing off.
> 
> As far as cultural appropriation...are you talking about the ONE video where she was in Colonial Africa?  Again, why does that matter?  Why does any artist have to 100% represent an era accurately or be all inclusive in all her art?  If she was trying to proclaim she's making music to be as diverse as possible, then you'd have a point, but she's just a girl making pop music.  It's not supposed to be about racism or religion or something political.  This isn't Beyonce who's making a point to address racism and feminism in her music (effectively or not).
> 
> I guess what I'm sensing is that people feel she's sitting at home with her fingers tented thinking "What's next in my diabolical plan?".  She's not intentionally hurting people or malicious with her decisions.  I think there are plenty of other celebs that are WAY more annoying and deserved of shade (Kardashians??).  Honestly, that's kinda my barometer.  "Is he/she as bad as Kim/Kris K??  No?  Ok, cool"  Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> From your keyboard to God...



Wow!  You really are in love!


----------



## Yoshi1296

dangerouscurves said:


> Charles, I mostly agree with your posts in all threads. But this time I have to say, making any entertainment (unless it's a movie) with colonial/slavery background is just wrong on so many levels. Privileged white men will never understand. I won't be replying regarding this issue anymore as it's against the forum's rules. G'day.



Agreed! And it's not just one video, it's many of her videos and goes even beyond just her videos. Shake it off, Wildest Dreams, Bad Blood, etc along with her tweets and feuds with other celebs.

She's not diabolical or pre-planning anything. All of her feminist views and acts of cultural appropriation are a result of her not planning or thinking at all. Her actions come from her ignorance. Racism and cultural appropriation is not always a planned attack, it is often an attack of ignorance and lack of common sense.

It's just unfortunate because Taylor is strong, talented, and has one of the biggest followings in the world. She can raise so much awareness for these issues but she just doesn't. That's essentially the problem. She just...doesn't care for these issues. Again, that's ignorance.

I don't want to get banned talking about this since it is against the forum's rules. So this is all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Charles

dangerouscurves said:


> Charles, I mostly agree with your posts in all threads. But this time I have to say, making any entertainment (unless it's a movie) with colonial/slavery background is just wrong on so many levels. Privileged white men will never understand. I won't be replying regarding this issue anymore as it's against the forum's rules. G'day.



Sorry, I misspoke.  The background was a current day movie set in Africa.  So because you shoot in Africa, you evidently have to use disclaimers that you don't support slavery or whatever other people might read into when watching your work and you have to be 100% accurate when filming and include X number of Africans in your video.  Got it.  And why would a movie set in Africa be different from a video set in Africa?  In addition to that, there were in fact people of color involved in the video.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-34137415

Side note...proceeds from the video went to animal conservation in Africa.



DesigningStyle said:


> Wow!  You really are in love!



Nope.  Just trying to illustrate why it's pointless to hold certain celebs to certain standards.



Yoshi1296 said:


> Agreed! And it's not just one video, it's many of her videos and goes even beyond just her videos. Shake it off, Wildest Dreams, Bad Blood, etc along with her tweets and feuds with other celebs.
> 
> She's not diabolical or pre-planning anything. All of her feminist views and acts of cultural appropriation are a result of her not planning or thinking at all. Her actions come from her ignorance. Racism and cultural appropriation is not always a planned attack, it is often an attack of ignorance and lack of common sense.
> 
> It's just unfortunate because Taylor is strong, talented, and has one of the biggest followings in the world. She can raise so much awareness for these issues but she just doesn't. That's essentially the problem. She just...doesn't care for these issues. Again, that's ignorance.
> 
> I don't want to get banned talking about this since it is against the forum's rules. So this is all I'm gonna say.



I've said worse stuff and I've not gotten banned.  You're fine.
Can Taylor do more...of course.  Hell, we all can, but just cause she doesn't, why the disdain towards her?  Her existence isn't to make political statements.  It's to make music.  It's to create entertainment.  Entertainment often has no basis in reality.  Look, I'm well aware there's a time and place for things to be PC and historically accurate and to stand for messages, etc, but art/entertainment isn't always the place for that.  It's like you're holding her responsible for someone she's never claimed to be.  Take Iggy for example.  She's out there claiming to be hood.  She's not.  She's  someone who is trying to be Dirty South yet she's a white girl from Australia.  That's cultural appropriation.  Miley Cyrus who grew up as a Disney character who all of a sudden is claiming to be all about black people, bringing black dancers on stage and parading them around like circus performers.  That's cultural appropriation.  TS is just making a video about a love affair on a movie set in Africa.  To me there's a clear difference.


----------



## mrskolar09

My problem with her has nothing to do with any of this (and I do not like Miley or Iggy either, although for varying reasons).  I have said before I get a very smug vibe from her and I do not find her very authentic. 
As for her getting dragged for her many relationships, she perpetuates the attention by writing her songs about them.  But the main problem with that for me is how she's generally the blameless one in these songs which feeds into my feeling that she's disingenuous.  

Maybe I'm totally wrong about her.  It's possible.  But I really don't care.  I just don't like her, and I'm not going to.  It is what it is.


----------



## berrydiva

mrskolar09 said:


> My problem with her has nothing to do with any of this (and I do not like Miley or Iggy either, although for varying reasons).  I have said before I get a very smug vibe from her and I do not find her very authentic.
> As for her getting dragged for her many relationships, she perpetuates the attention by writing her songs about them.  But the main problem with that for me is how she's generally the blameless one in these songs which feeds into my feeling that she's disingenuous.
> 
> Maybe I'm totally wrong about her.  It's possible.  But I really don't care.  I just don't like her, and I'm not going to.  It is what it is.


This pretty much sums up my thoughts about her as well. She's disingenious and smug but want to pretend that she's innocent.  However, many celebs are the same so *Kanye shoulder shrug*


----------



## Lounorada

mrskolar09 said:


> My problem with her has nothing to do with any of this (and I do not like Miley or Iggy either, although for varying reasons).  I have said before I get a very smug vibe from her and I do not find her very authentic.
> As for her getting dragged for her many relationships, she perpetuates the attention by writing her songs about them.  But the main problem with that for me is how she's generally the blameless one in these songs which feeds into my feeling that she's disingenuous.
> 
> Maybe I'm totally wrong about her.  It's possible.  But I really don't care.  I just don't like her, and I'm not going to.  It is what it is.


+1 to all of this.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> This pretty much sums up my thoughts about her as well. She's disingenious and smug but want to pretend that she's innocent.  However, many celebs are the same so *Kanye shoulder shrug*



Yep, that is true of many celebrities. Taylor doesn't bother me, but there are plenty of other famous people I get a negative vibe from. 

It's funny how such strong feelings can be formed about people we've never met and only know from the tiny part of their lives we see put out there in the media.


----------



## sdkitty

A lot of her behavior and the material for her songs seems adolescent to me.  Yet she's apparently a very shrewd businesswoman.  I don't see her as a match with a 35-year-old man.  But I don't know anything about him.   And of course, it's a long-held tradition for men to go with younger women.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> A lot of her behavior and the material for her songs seems adolescent to me.  Yet she's apparently a very shrewd businesswoman.  I don't see her as a match with a 35-year-old man.  But I don't know anything about him.   And of course, it's a long-held tradition for men to go with younger women.


I believe he went to Eton and Cambridge, so he's no slouch in the brains dept. I feel like he should want someone smarter than Taylor. You are on the money when you say her songs are adolescent in nature. 

The other thing is I don't know how shrewd she is, I believe it is her Dad who has the brains. He was a high up in a bank, so I imagine he is the one giving her business advice.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I believe he went to Eton and Cambridge, so he's no slouch in the brains dept. I feel like he should want someone smarter than Taylor. You are on the money when you say her songs are adolescent in nature.
> 
> The other thing is I don't know how shrewd she is, I believe it is her Dad who has the brains. He was a high up in a bank, so I imagine he is the one giving her business advice.


yeah, I don't know if it's her or someone (like her dad or others) giving her advice but she's made some very smart business moves


----------



## bisousx

chowlover2 said:


> I believe he went to Eton and Cambridge, so he's no slouch in the brains dept. I feel like he should want someone smarter than Taylor. You are on the money when you say her songs are adolescent in nature.
> 
> The other thing is I don't know how shrewd she is, I believe it is her Dad who has the brains. He was a high up in a bank, so I imagine he is the one giving her business advice.



Her family very well may have played a role in her success, but I don't assume that she only relies on other people to make her business decisions. She's shrewd enough to play innocent for the public and make millions off her sweet girl image. So IMO... smart? yes. smug? yes. genuine? probably not.

Taylor is really unlikeable but I haven't heard her say or do anything ridiculously stupid.


----------



## alansgail

chowlover2 said:


> You are on the money when you say her songs are adolescent in nature.


I think she's merely 'playing' to her current audience. Hopefully she'll be a performer like Madonna who can reinvent herself every few years to stay current. I have one wish for Taylor and it's that she doesn't get sucked into all of the minutia of her life via online messages, posts, stories, etc. Some may be true, many probably aren't.
It must be very difficult to live in a glass bubble.


----------



## mrskolar09

bisousx said:


> Taylor is really unlikeable but I haven't heard her say or do anything ridiculously stupid.



+1

I don't care for her, but I do have to commend her for not being a typical 'putting everything out there' celebrity.  She is more private and guarded than most and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## myown

chowlover2 said:


> I believe he went to Eton and Cambridge, so he's no slouch in the brains dept. I feel like he should want someone smarter than Taylor. You are on the money when you say her songs are adolescent in nature.
> 
> The other thing is I don't know how shrewd she is, I believe it is her Dad who has the brains. He was a high up in a bank, so I imagine he is the one giving her business advice.


did Taylor ever went to an University?


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrskolar09 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't care for her, but I do have to commend her for not being a typical 'putting everything out there' celebrity.  She is more private and guarded than most and that's not a bad thing.



In this case +1


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

chowlover2 said:


> I believe he went to Eton and Cambridge, so he's no slouch in the brains dept. I feel like he should want someone smarter than Taylor. You are on the money when you say her songs are adolescent in nature.
> 
> The other thing is I don't know how shrewd she is, I believe it is her Dad who has the brains. He was a high up in a bank, so I imagine he is the one giving her business advice.



You mean someone who's more educated than Taylor?


----------



## Singra

University attendance is not necessarily a guarantee of intelligence... although I will say I've seen Hiddleston in a few in-depth interviews and he comes across as a smart guy. He's ambitious but doesn't seem the type to engage in a relationship just for PR. He's also unfailingly polite and judging from how he speaks in interviews it seems like integrity and good manners are important to him. Initially I didn't like him as an actor but in the last few years he's really grown in his performances and his choice of roles has been interesting even when the films didn't work out.

I feel you can tell that both Swift + Hiddleston have both come from stable, probably polite, upper income families where they had access to a good education and a range of opportunities. Also they both have a kind of obliviousness that comes with having gone to private schools and moved in rich, privileged circles. No idea what they're really like but on the surface their coupling does not surprise me.




mrskolar09 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't care for her, but I do have to commend her for not being a typical 'putting everything out there' celebrity.  She is more private and guarded than most and that's not a bad thing.


Yeah she's smart about what she puts out there... it's just enough to keep people interested but not so much that they get turned off. The endless articles about them that have been popping up in my google feed have been quite laughable though... #RIPjournalism



An article about HiddleSwift from the Washington post... so supposedly their beach canoodling was not a setup but her openness with regards to this relationship is unusual... whatever that means.


> *Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston’s parade of love is a gold mine for paparazzi: ‘A dream scenario’*
> 
> Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston’s very sudden and very public parade of love (from Rhode Island to Nashville to England to Italy) has raised eyebrows around the world, not even because of the fact that they’re dating. She’s an attractive celebrity; he’s an attractive celebrity. She’s due for a new album; he wants to be James Bond. Yeah, seems about right.
> 
> The unusual part is the way it’s being presented. While Swift has had a slew of high-profile relationships, from Jake Gyllenhaal to her recent split with Calvin Harris, she’s also one of the most image-savvy stars around. Her public displays of affection are a relatively new phenomenon, which is why the Internet went ballistic two weeks ago when the Sun released photos of the couple making out on a rock in Rhode Island. Since then, the web has been flooded with pictures of Swift and Hiddleston kissing, cuddling and hand-holding all over the globe as they dance at a Selena Gomez concert, tour the Colosseum and meet each other’s parents on the beach.
> 
> Are they really just that in love? Is it at all pure publicity? Is it, as gossip blog Dlisted suggested, a “performance art piece and Taylor’s artistic commentary on how her relationships are perceived by the media”?
> 
> One thing is certain: Celebrity photographers and photo agencies don’t really care either way. For them, this whole Hiddleswift situation is a gold mine — especially when they arrive in small towns.
> 
> “If you’ve got someone like Taylor Swift who is literally parading along the beach where [Tom’s] mum lives and is pretty much just giving it up for the photographers, that’s kind of like a dream scenario, to be honest with you,” said Dan Taylor, head of sales at photo agency Xposure. “It’s nice because it’s not so concentrated…If it’s in the center of the city, then you’re going to have a lot more photographers working on it. Whereas if it’s somewhere off the beaten track, then you have less competition and it’s actually a little easier to make the job worthwhile financially.”
> 
> As you can imagine, agencies have been enjoying the lucrative gathering of such in-demand photos. “It’s a sensational story — the pictures are extraordinary,” said Thibault Mauvilain, head of licensing at FameFlynet.* “*It feels really good, because it’s been actually quite some time since there was such enthusiasm from the clients and the audience, as well.”
> 
> “It’s only as easy as [the celebrities] allow it to be,” Ken Goff of Goff Photos said, explaining the challenges of photographing stars. “Because if they had gone there and stayed in the house and not come out, that’s as hard as it can be. So really, whether it’s in a small town or village or in a major city, it can be difficult anywhere or easy anywhere. It just depends on the subject and how much they don’t want to be photographed.”
> 
> Swift, like many stars, frequently has issues with the paparazzi; once, she hiked an entire trail backwards so photographers couldn’t get a shot of her face. These days, however, she doesn’t look fazed by photographers following her around as she takes intimate strolls on the beach with Hiddleston — and some industry veterans say that’s unusual.
> 
> “She seems like she’s very much wanting to parade her new man to the world, which is quite strange for her,” Taylor said. “On a regular day, that’s not really her personality as far as I know, or as far as I’ve seen.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Hiddleston and Swift were last spotted at the Vatican on Wednesday. None of the agencies would confirm exactly how they find out where Hiddleswift will be next — the Image Direct, which first snapped the photos of the couple making out on the Rhode Island beach, declined to comment. *(“To the naysayers I can confirm @TheSun’s world exclusive pictures of Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston were NOT set up,” tweeted The Sun’s associate editor Dan Wootton.)*
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, all the photographers and agencies can do is wait and see where the couple turn up — and hope their vacation never ends. “It’s this sort of international tour stopping in Rhode Island going into Nashville and then coming out to the U.K. and then going over to Italy,” Goff said. “You just wonder where the next stop is going to be.”


----------



## dangerouscurves

Singra said:


> University attendance is not necessarily a guarantee of intelligence... although I will say I've seen Hiddleston in a few in-depth interviews and he comes across as a smart guy. He's ambitious but doesn't seem the type to engage in a relationship just for PR. He's also unfailingly polite and judging from how he speaks in interviews it seems like integrity and good manners are important to him. Initially I didn't like him as an actor but in the last few years he's really grown in his performances and his choice of roles has been interesting even when the films didn't work out.
> 
> I feel you can tell that both Swift + Hiddleston have both come from stable, probably polite, upper income families where they had access to a good education and a range of opportunities. Also they both have a kind of obliviousness that comes with having gone to private schools and moved in rich, privileged circles. No idea what they're really like but on the surface their coupling does not surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she's smart about what she puts out there... it's just enough to keep people interested but not so much that they get turned off. The endless articles about them that have been popping up in my google feed have been quite laughable though... #RIPjournalism
> 
> 
> 
> An article about HiddleSwift from the Washington post... so supposedly their beach canoodling was not a setup but her openness with regards to this relationship is unusual... whatever that means.



Lol, true. I mean so would've thought ***** went to Harvard?


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol, true. I mean so would've thought ***** went to Harvard?


He graduated from Wharton Business School ( one of the best if not the best in the US ) which is part of the University of Pennsylvania ( Ivy League )


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol, true. I mean so would've thought ***** went to Harvard?


Agree with the above -- he didn't.

Maybe you're thinking of Bush, who went to Harvard Business School.


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> He graduated from Wharton Business School ( one of the best if not the best in the US ) which is part of the University of Pennsylvania ( Ivy League )





Jayne1 said:


> Agree with the above -- he didn't.
> 
> Maybe you're thinking of Bush, who went to Harvard Business School.



My apology. I thought he went there. 
But still he went to college, though.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't know how anyone can think she's private.  If that were so, we wouldn't know her boyfriends and she would be doing her daily pap walks.  We wouldn't know where she was at any given time.

You know who is private? Katie Holmes is private. She is never photographed with the guy she is dating. We never know where she is.  We know exactly where Taylor is at all times.

Look at not so private  Taylor.  From ET:


----------



## mrskolar09

Because I don't see her talking about everything and her bra size on social media/tv/etc. 

I didn't say she was absolutely private, I said in comparison to the average celebrity she is private.


----------



## alansgail

If I were a celebrity I'd be 'Adele' private! She's the master at it


----------



## glamourous1098

I think that Taylor is private in the sense that we only see what she wants us to see.  Only her "curated" personal life is put on display.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Katie Holmes isn't as famous as Taylor Swift nor is she gossiped about as much as she is so not exactly a fair comparison. Her hookup and breakup with Tom Cruise was a pretty big spectacle too. Every now and then you'll hear something about her and Jamie Foxx but do people really care about Katie does she sell or get those web hits like Taylor does?


----------



## myown

chowlover2 said:


> He graduated from Wharton Business School ( one of the best if not the best in the US ) which is part of the University of Pennsylvania ( Ivy League )


Oh just like Caroline Channing!


----------



## myown

mrskolar09 said:


> I didn't say she was absolutely private, I said in comparison to the average celebrity she is private.


like who?


----------



## mrskolar09

Look I'm not trying to be rude, but I'm not going to list examples just to convince someone to agree with my opinion of a celebrity on an online forum.  I never said she was the most guarded celebrity, I merely said that I think she's more private than many of them.  

I'm not a fangirl by any means, in fact I've been quite candid about my dislike for her.  And as far as that goes, the rare celebrity I do like I have no problem finding fault with what they put out there (looking at you, Katy Perry!). 
But I still commend Taylor on what I feel is controlled sharing of her personal details.


----------



## sdkitty

compared to the Kardashians, she doesn't share that much
but I do see a lot of photos of her.....I'd say she's pretty big on social media


----------



## mrskolar09

She definitely shares pics and videos from what I understand, I was referring more to the lack of totally personal information.  So many celebrities share too much and as far as I can tell, Taylor does not.


----------



## sdkitty

mrskolar09 said:


> She definitely shares pics and videos from what I understand, I was referring more to the lack of totally personal information.  So many celebrities share too much and as far as I can tell, Taylor does not.


OK, my social media exposure is not really that much.  A lot what I see is here on the PF or on TV.  I see her as a girl with a great body for clothes, not particularly beautiful, some musical talent but more of an instinct for what sells as opposed to being a great singer or writer.  It will be interesting to see what her long term career will be.


----------



## Flatsy

mrskolar09 said:


> She definitely shares pics and videos from what I understand, I was referring more to the lack of totally personal information.  So many celebrities share too much and as far as I can tell, Taylor does not.


I barely follow Taylor Swift and I know her likes and dislikes, how she spends her time, who she spends her time with, what her home(s) look like, her opinions, her family, and what she writes in her My Little Pony diary (i.e., her songs).  What personal information are we lacking about her?  Nothing from what I can tell.

Just because the information is coming from her carefully-engineered paparazzi displays and what she leaks to the tabloids, but not always directly from her own mouth, does not make her "private".


----------



## mrskolar09

sdkitty said:


> OK, my social media exposure is not really that much.  A lot what I see is here on the PF or on TV.  I see her as a girl with a great body for clothes, not particularly beautiful, some musical talent but more of an instinct for what sells as opposed to being a great singer or writer.  It will be interesting to see what her long term career will be.





Mte 

She (or her team) definitely get what's selling and are quite skilled with marketing their 'product'.


----------



## mrskolar09

I will say again, just to be clear:

When I say that it is my personal opinion that Taylor Swift does not overshare her personal life, I am talking about how we do not know her bra size, the last time she got laid, and what position it was in.  I never see her sharing her personal sex playlist or talking about when she lost her virginity.  
Yes, she shares SOME personal info, but it is carefully curated and very calculated in its release.  

Damn.


----------



## Flatsy

I'm pretty sure I know the last time she got laid, actually.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Flatsy said:


> I'm pretty sure I know the last time she got laid, actually.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bisousx

Taylor is going to be around for a long, long time. She hasn't even hit her calculated sexualized phase in her career yet. Beyonce waited for years to hit that phase. This is what manufactured artists do to hold the public's attention in a long term pop career.


----------



## mrskolar09

Unless she was the one that told you, it doesn't contradict my point [emoji6]


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Taylor is going to be around for a long, long time. She hasn't even hit her calculated sexualized phase in her career yet. Beyonce waited for years to hit that phase. This is what manufactured artists do to hold the public's attention in a long term pop career.


I don't see her as sexy at all.  But then I don't think Beyonce is that sexy either....but more than Taylor.  Then again, I'm not their target audience.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> I don't see her as sexy at all.  But then I don't think Beyonce is that sexy either....but more than Taylor.  Then again, I'm not their target audience.



I agree, but it's a thinly veiled move that they make. Beyonce said in an interview that when her father managed her, she was told to dress sexy. When Jay managed her, he put a stop to it and she was to be more wholesome. She waited until she was married, well established in the industry and in need of a shocking image change, which we saw when Drunk in Love came out. I think it was well done from a PR perspective.

Who knows what Taylor's transformation will be like in a few years. She's lasted this long with her good girl persona but as her fans get older, she'll change with them and the money will keep rolling in.


----------



## bisousx

Flatsy said:


> I'm pretty sure I know the last time she got laid, actually.



L M A O


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> I agree, but it's a thinly veiled move that they make. Beyonce said in an interview that when her father managed her, she was told to dress sexy. When Jay managed her, he put a stop to it and she was to be more wholesome. She waited until she was married, well established in the industry and in need of a shocking image change, which we saw when Drunk in Love came out. I think it was well done from a PR perspective.
> 
> Who knows what Taylor's transformation will be like in a few years. She's lasted this long with her good girl persona but as her fans get older, she'll change with them and the money will keep rolling in.


you're probably right but I'll never see her as sexy


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> you're probably right but I'll never see her as sexy



Me neither lol


----------



## mrskolar09

+1


----------



## mrsinsyder

*Taylor Swift & Tom Hiddleston Pack on PDA in Front of Her Squad for Fourth of July Weekend!*





*Taylor Swift* and her boyfriend *Tom Hiddleston* pack on the PDA while enjoying a fun afternoon at the beach on Sunday (July 3) in Rhode Island.

The 26-year-old singer was joined by a bunch of her squad members, including *Gigi Hadid*, *Cara Delevingne*, *Karlie Kloss*, *Ruby Rose*, and longtime best friends *Abigail Anderson* and *Britany Maack*.

Also joining in for the fun were *Ryan Reynolds* and *Blake Lively*, who bared her baby bump in a bikini!

*Tom* showed off his love for *Taylor* by wearing a white tank top that said “I ❤️ T.S.” and a temporary tattoo on his arm that had a T with a heart around it.


http://www.justjared.com/2016/07/03...for-fourth-of-july-weekend/?trackback=tsmclip



Barf


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'm also definitely thinking she got an 'upgrade' to the chest...


----------



## cakegirl

What  35 year old man gets a heart shaped temporary tattoo?


----------



## Jayne1

Are these new implants, or the original smaller ones?

You have to be very pretty or very talented to be her friend, I think.


----------



## VickyB

cakegirl said:


> What  35 year old man gets a heart shaped temporary tattoo?


The same one that dates a 26 year old.


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> The same one that dates a 26 year old.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] true words!


----------



## gillianna

VickyB said:


> The same one that dates a 26 year old.


By dating Taylor he now has become news.  He is getting more press then he ever would have had before.  One can only wait to see how this will crash and burn.  But who knows maybe they are happy with what they have together.


----------



## cakegirl

VickyB said:


> The same one that dates a 26 year old.


That's not a huge difference-Many couples I know are 9 years apart. the tattoo and t-shirt seems like it would be a hit with a 14 yr old girl not 26!


----------



## mrskolar09

Well, it is Taylor Swift we're talking about.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And just like, his willy disappeared and his new nickname is Reek.

Seriously, what grown man wears a shirt like that? They're trolling, right? Because sweet geebus this is embarassing.


----------



## mkr

I don't love or hate her,but I do appreciate the fact that she and all her hot friends will get wet on the beach.  Some of them even went under water!


----------



## Jayne1

She has a private beach, (where she had her pictures with Tom taken last time) but this time she took everyone to a public beach.  

Can anyone explain why she does this?  Is for her fans? Is it just for the attention? Why go to such trouble?  I understand her daily walk around the block, pap walks but I don't understand when she brings a love interest, if it is genuine, in to the game.




https://www.instagram.com/taylorswift.updates/


----------



## BadAzzBish

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And just like, his willy disappeared and his new nickname is Reek.
> 
> Seriously, what grown man wears a shirt like that? They're trolling, right? Because sweet geebus this is embarassing.


Ikr! This is so cringe. And imo Tom's integrity and credibility on screen has been damaged. Now whenever i see him in films, I'll be thinking off this...parade of thirstiness! Smh


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is not the man who will be chosen to be the next Bond. Bring on Idris Elba.

Why do Taylor's July 4th do's look like an early 90's Hilfiger campaign?


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *This is not the man who will be chosen to be the next Bond. Bring on Idris Elba.*


Yes!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> She has a private beach, (where she had her pictures with Tom taken last time) but this time she took everyone to a public beach.
> 
> Can anyone explain why she does this?  Is for her fans? Is it just for the attention? Why go to such trouble?  I understand her daily walk around the block, pap walks but I don't understand when she brings a love interest, if it is genuine, in to the game.
> 
> View attachment 3400197
> View attachment 3400198
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/taylorswift.updates/


she wants to show him off (along with all her model friends)?


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> She has a private beach, (where she had her pictures with Tom taken last time) but this time she took everyone to a public beach.
> 
> Can anyone explain why she does this?  Is for her fans? Is it just for the attention? Why go to such trouble?  I understand her daily walk around the block, pap walks but I don't understand when she brings a love interest, if it is genuine, in to the game.
> 
> View attachment 3400197
> View attachment 3400198
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/taylorswift.updates/


It's all for...


----------



## Baglover121

Now this is my personal opinion, but honestly , I've never viewed TS as someone who is in the same league, as Beyoncé , and I'm not a huge fan of Beyoncé in the first place, From a huge , huge circle of people I know only the Tween girls listen to TS , I see her as someone who appeals to 12-14 year olds, I put her in the same league as 1 direction, her songs are pretty amateurish, TS still acts and dresses like a teen, and she is in her mid 20s!  Her and her squad remind me of Regina George from mean girls [emoji23]
don't see her appealing to someone ,like me who is in her early 30s for example, 
But Beyoncé appeals to a much bigger demographic, her latest album was world wide news, I just don't see TS ever reaching this status,


----------



## CeeJay

I doubt that she has a private beach; most of the beaches in New England are public .. although, of course, she would love that it was private just for her and her squad.  If you saw other pictures, they did show other folks on the same beach.  Now, I do give them credit for going INTO the water .. 'cos I can tell you, the Atlantic is NOT warm in July (it starts getting warm late August &  September .. but then you also can get the 'red tide' .. which is NO fun!). 

As far as Tom .. I don't even know what to say anymore; this is NOT something that I would expect from a man his age .. 18-years-old or immature young 20's . yeah, but mid-30's?!??!  EFF NO!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Baglover121 said:


> Now this is my personal opinion, but honestly , I've never viewed TS as someone who is in the same league, as Beyoncé , and I'm not a huge fan of Beyoncé in the first place, From a huge , huge circle of people I know only the Tween girls listen to TS , I see her as someone who appeals to 12-14 year olds, I put her in the same league as 1 direction, her songs are pretty amateurish, TS still acts and dresses like a teen, and she is in her mid 20s! Her and her squad remind me of Regina George from mean girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't see her appealing to someone ,like me who is in her early 30s for example,
> But Beyoncé appeals to a much bigger demographic, her latest album was world wide news, I just don't see TS ever reaching this status,



This thread began in 2008. Her audience has grown with her.  The numbers don't lie. She is stadium status and the only female selling more than her around the world is Adele. I think the troika in female artists right now is Her, Adele and Beyonce.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> She has a private beach, (where she had her pictures with Tom taken last time) but this time she took everyone to a public beach.
> 
> Can anyone explain why she does this?  Is for her fans? Is it just for the attention? Why go to such trouble?  I understand her daily walk around the block, pap walks but I don't understand when she brings a love interest, if it is genuine, in to the game.



It's pretty simple, just look at how active this thread has been lately.  Attention, attention, and more attention. A breakup and new "love interest" paraded around has her on everyone's lips.


----------



## Singra

People are only tuning in for the carnage and holy sh*t is this hilarious... the new boobs, the t-shirt, the PDA... this is definitely outside the norm for Hiddleston and even for Swift it's outside the norm... right? 

Either this is true love and she wants the world to know (maybe) or it's some kind of James Franco-esque performance art movie (doubtful) or she knew Kanye was about to release the famous video and she was trying to divert the media away from the Kanye-Swift feud or she has an album dropping in a few months and this is the build up to it's release (probably).

Can I say that the boob job (if that is what it is) is a complete waste of money... she has the one body type that looks good with smaller not bigger breasts.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> I doubt that she has a private beach; most of the beaches in New England are public .. although, of course, she would love that it was private just for her and her squad.  If you saw other pictures, they did show other folks on the same beach.  Now, I do give them credit for going INTO the water .. 'cos I can tell you, the Atlantic is NOT warm in July (it starts getting warm late August &  September .. but then you also can get the 'red tide' .. which is NO fun!).


Apparently her security team keeps the public away.  And she has a wall, or something, but whatever, she's only there a dew days a year, right? Just to get her pap shots and then off to the next house, via her private plane.  lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Some people will destroy their own career rather than live in their truth, just ask Alicia keys


----------



## dangerouscurves

Baglover121 said:


> Now this is my personal opinion, but honestly , I've never viewed TS as someone who is in the same league, as Beyoncé , and I'm not a huge fan of Beyoncé in the first place, From a huge , huge circle of people I know only the Tween girls listen to TS , I see her as someone who appeals to 12-14 year olds, I put her in the same league as 1 direction, her songs are pretty amateurish, TS still acts and dresses like a teen, and she is in her mid 20s!  Her and her squad remind me of Regina George from mean girls [emoji23]
> don't see her appealing to someone ,like me who is in her early 30s for example,
> But Beyoncé appeals to a much bigger demographic, her latest album was world wide news, I just don't see TS ever reaching this status,



That sums it up. I used to like her but the more I listen to music, I'd go WTF? I miss her country music days.


----------



## lallybelle

She sells more than Beyonce...


----------



## terebina786

IDK... I like her music.  We went on a road trip this past long weekend and every time they played a TS song on the radio I was singing right along.  I'm not a big fan of her... She comes off like an elitist snob with her "squad" and it doens't seem genuine but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Charles

myown said:


> Oh just like Caroline Channing!



Haha!  I was thinking the same thing! 



Flatsy said:


> I barely follow Taylor Swift and I know her likes and dislikes, how she spends her time, who she spends her time with, what her home(s) look like, her opinions, her family, and what she writes in her My Little Pony diary (i.e., her songs).  What personal information are we lacking about her?  Nothing from what I can tell.
> 
> Just because the information is coming from her carefully-engineered paparazzi displays and what she leaks to the tabloids, but not always directly from her own mouth, does not make her "private".
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know the last time she got laid, actually.



I need to step up my fan status!  I had no idea she had a MLP diary.


----------



## summer2815

She definitely looks like she upgraded her chest.  Tom is still the hottest man I have ever laid eyes on and I applaud her for being with him!  Man....he is soooooo sexy!

Go get it, girl!


----------



## chowlover2

Weren't they photographed at Watch Hill's beach?


----------



## twin-fun

I think Taylor Swift might actually just be an instagram filter.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Weren't they photographed at Watch Hill's beach?


Ah - could be; that is a nice beach and definitely NOT private!!! 

The photo of her house looks like the wall could be a sea wall, not necessarily a "privacy" wall, although there isn't much 'beach' per se in front of her house!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This much cheese is bad for your health - and WTH @ Ryan Reynolds....lol. Dude no.







SO much spontaneity....





From Lainey Gossip and https://www.instagram.com/britmaack


----------



## VickyB

Love Tom but just don't understand why he's buying into all this  "new romance" over exposure. All of it seems so clearly calculated and kinda fake. If it is all a PR sham, not sure how a romance with TS would advance his career or be a big positive re his reputation.  Thoughts, anybody? I'm at a total loss re this break neck speed odd hook up.


----------



## Fran0421

terebina786 said:


> IDK... I like her music.  We went on a road trip this past long weekend and every time they played a TS song on the radio I was singing right along.  I'm not a big fan of her... She comes off like an elitist snob with her "squad" and it doens't seem genuine but that's just my opinion.



I agree with you! I am not a fan of the whole squad thing. I feel like it's an alienating term. The media probably took it as bigger as she intended it to be but but it comes across disgenuine with all the photo ops etc.


----------



## chowlover2

VickyB said:


> Love Tom but just don't understand why he's buying into all this  "new romance" over exposure. All of it seems so clearly calculated and kinda fake. If it is all a PR sham, not sure how a romance with TS would advance his career or be a big positive re his reputation.  Thoughts, anybody? I'm at a total loss re this break neck speed odd hook up.


Did Calvin dump her? Is that why she is trying to put on a show? And Tom going along with it, the I Love TS t-shirt and heart tattoo. It seems like something a 12 year old girl would do. 

I really can not see this helping Tom's career...


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This much cheese is bad for your health - and WTH @ Ryan Reynolds....lol. Dude no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO much spontaneity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Lainey Gossip and https://www.instagram.com/britmaack


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is literally the funniest thing I've seen in a while, wonder if Ryan Reynolds really wanted to be in that photo?



VickyB said:


> Love Tom but just don't understand why he's buying into all this  "new romance" over exposure. All of it seems so clearly calculated and kinda fake. If it is all a PR sham, not sure how a romance with TS would advance his career or be a big positive re his reputation.  Thoughts, anybody? I'm at a total loss re this break neck speed odd hook up.


It's 100% completely weird but each to their own.

I remember a recent Night Manager interview with Hiddleston where he can be quite intense and doesn't do things in half measure, that it was his great strength and great weakness. Maybe this is the real deal and this is what it looks like when Hiddleston/Swift/HiddleSwift/Swifton go... to borrow a phrase from Tropic Thunder... full retard.... never ever go full retard. 

If it is real and they break up Hiddleston will live to regret it, look at how many years Jake Gyllenhaal was asked about Swift and all that survived that "relationship", in the way of photographic evidence, was a cheesy Thanksgiving outing to get coffee.


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> She has a private beach, (where she had her pictures with Tom taken last time) but this time she took everyone to a public beach.
> 
> Can anyone explain why she does this?  Is for her fans? Is it just for the attention? Why go to such trouble?  I understand her daily walk around the block, pap walks but I don't understand when she brings a love interest, if it is genuine, in to the game.
> 
> View attachment 3400197
> View attachment 3400198
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/taylorswift.updates/


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Blake-Lively-Gigi-Hadid-Cara-Delevingne.html 
look at that video. 
to me it looks like they went into the ocean just for like 5 mins? it was just a paparazzi stunt!



Jayne1 said:


> You have to be very pretty or very talented to be her friend, I think.


----------



## Singra

^ LOL so, so cynical  ...maybe they wanted a group photo in the sea and the pap presence was an added benefit. 

Ruby Rose is worth $2M ?? Blake Lively is worth $16M... When the f**k did that happen? I dispute those figures but clearly I have not been paying attention.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Singra said:


> ^ LOL so, so cynical  ...maybe they wanted a group photo in the sea and the pap presence was an added benefit.
> 
> Ruby Rose is worth $2M ?? Blake Lively is worth $16M... When the f**k did that happen? I dispute those figures but clearly I have not been paying attention.



I guess Blakes's worth is shared with her husband.


----------



## Baglover121

That image of Tom wearing the I heart TS tank top frolicking around is going to hunt Him for a long time [emoji38], think it's up there with Tom cruise sofa jumping, 
Only a matter of time before it becomes a meme


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Baglover121 said:


> That image of Tom wearing the I heart TS tank top frolicking around is going to hunt Him for a long time [emoji38], think it's up there with Tom cruise sofa jumping,
> Only a matter of time before it becomes a meme


It gets better (or worse depending on your POV)
From *Cara Delevigne's instagram*


----------



## Charles

VickyB said:


> Love Tom but just don't understand why he's buying into all this  "new romance" over exposure. All of it seems so clearly calculated and kinda fake. If it is all a PR sham, not sure how a romance with TS would advance his career or be a big positive re his reputation.  Thoughts, anybody? I'm at a total loss re this break neck speed odd hook up.



Before this, I really didn't know who he was.  I know he was Loki, yes?  But he's never struck me as attractive....at all.  None of my female friends were ever "OMG...Tom Hiddleston!!".  I think he might be a bit more popular in Europe?  But yeah, for people like me, now he's def on the radar.


----------



## Kat Madridista

VickyB said:


> Love Tom but just don't understand why he's buying into all this  "new romance" over exposure. All of it seems so clearly calculated and kinda fake. If it is all a PR sham, not sure how a romance with TS would advance his career or be a big positive re his reputation.  Thoughts, anybody? I'm at a total loss re this break neck speed odd hook up.



As a fellow Tom fan, I understand what you're saying. But as vocal and crazy as the Hiddlestoners are, Tom still can't be considered mainstream popular, definitely not in the same way as, say, Chris Evans, Chris Pratt, or even Ryan Reynolds post-Deadpool. Most people only know him as Loki and he wasn't even that attractive in that role, so as iconic as he made that role, it still didn't translate to People/UsWeekly/TMZ coverage-worthy popularity. 

This "romance" (faux-mance?) with Taylor changes all that, of course. He's getting coverage from all those sites and more, unfortunately (or fortunately, if he/his PR team subscribes to "all publicity is good publicity") he's getting coverage as "Taylor Swift's new boyfriend" and not as "Tom Hiddleston."


----------



## Baglover121

Kat Madridista said:


> As a fellow Tom fan, I understand what you're saying. But as vocal and crazy as the Hiddlestoners are, Tom still can't be considered mainstream popular, definitely not in the same way as, say, Chris Evans, Chris Pratt, or even Ryan Reynolds post-Deadpool. Most people only know him as Loki and he wasn't even that attractive in that role, so as iconic as he made that role, it still didn't translate to People/UsWeekly/TMZ coverage-worthy popularity.
> 
> This "romance" (faux-mance?) with Taylor changes all that, of course. He's getting coverage from all those sites and more, unfortunately (or fortunately, if he/his PR team subscribes to "all publicity is good publicity") he's getting coverage as "Taylor Swift's new boyfriend" and not as "Tom Hiddleston."


 He received glowing reviews for his role in the night manger,everyone wanted him to be the next James Bond, he was the perfect candidate for that role, 
, but now he is acting like a guy going through a midlife crisis, 
And yes I agree, that no matter how brilliant his acting is , he will always be known for being TS boyfriend,


----------



## bisousx

I had no idea who Tom Hiddleston was til I read this thread. Methinks it's working.


----------



## bisousx

Baglover121 said:


> He received glowing reviews for his role in the night manger,everyone wanted him to be the next James Bond, he was the perfect candidate for that role,
> , but now he is acting like a guy going through a midlife crisis,
> And yes I agree, that no matter how brilliant his acting is , he will always be known for being TS boyfriend,



Always? Not necessarily. It's just a launching pad for what his next move will be. If he's as calculating as they say, I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## CeeJay

I have to say that I loved Tom in The Night Manager, but it's his actions with Taylor as of late that people are questioning.  Even Piers Morgan wrote an article the other day asking "_what the heck_?" .. questioning the T-Shirt, the temp Tatoo .. in general, his actions of looking like a love-sick schoolboy when the man is in his mid-30's!!!   In articles today, new names (_James Norton, Aidan Turner, etc_.) are now being looked at as the next James Bond .. so Tom's behavior is not helping in that aspect.


----------



## Jayne1

myown said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Blake-Lively-Gigi-Hadid-Cara-Delevingne.html
> look at that video.
> to me it looks like they went into the ocean just for like 5 mins? it was just a paparazzi stunt!



Agree.  The video shows them making sure to keep close, to all stay in the camera frame, while unnaturally frolicking in the water.

Someone wrote that T and T together looks like performance art.   I can't remember where I read it was described as theatrical happiness. 

Page Six said it reeked of Tom Cruise jumping on Oprah's couch.


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> I had no idea who Tom Hiddleston was til I read this thread. Methinks it's working.



I had no clue who he was either and I saw that Thor movie he was in. That's how little impact he's had on me. 

Maybe they have actual feelings for each other or maybe it's all for show. As far as I'm concerned if he eventually inspires an uptempo breakup song from Taylor he will have served his purpose.


----------



## Ludmilla

Baglover121 said:


> He received glowing reviews for his role in the night manger,everyone wanted him to be the next James Bond, he was the perfect candidate for that role,
> , but now he is acting like a guy going through a midlife crisis,
> And yes I agree, that no matter how brilliant his acting is , he will always be known for being TS boyfriend,





CeeJay said:


> I have to say that I loved Tom in The Night Manager, but it's his actions with Taylor as of late that people are questioning.  Even Piers Morgan wrote an article the other day asking "_what the heck_?" .. questioning the T-Shirt, the temp Tatoo .. in general, his actions of looking like a love-sick schoolboy when the man is in his mid-30's!!!   In articles today, new names (_James Norton, Aidan Turner, etc_.) are now being looked at as the next James Bond .. so Tom's behavior is not helping in that aspect.



Maybe we are watching his desperate attempt not to become the next Bond? [emoji23]


----------



## cakegirl

I knew Tom from The Night Manager, Midnight in Paris- his non Loki roles. I'm also a big Bond/spy movie fan.  He maybe could have worked as Bond but his off screen antics would make it very hard for me to see it now. He may have raised his level of fame but it has definitely come with a loss of credibility.  Unfortunately I didn't finish the last episode of The Night Manager before this all started and it made it hard to watch.

I agree this is rivaling Tom Cruise couch jumping in the level of craziness.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> I had no idea who Tom Hiddleston was til I read this thread. Methinks it's working.



Same here. Never heard of him before.


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> Same here. Never heard of him before.





Charles said:


> Before this, I really didn't know who he was.  I know he was Loki, yes?  But he's never struck me as attractive....at all.  None of my female friends were ever "OMG...Tom Hiddleston!!".  I think he might be a bit more popular in Europe?  But yeah, for people like me, now he's def on the radar.



I dont know? I dont think I would recall him on the streets (still! even through Taylor Swift happened) but I recognized him on the photos with Taylor.


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> I guess Blakes's worth is shared with her husband.


*Blake Lively (28), 14,3 Mio. Euro & Ryan Reynolds (39), 58,2 Mio. Euro*
*- bild.de*​
though "BILD" isn´t really reliable


----------



## gazoo

I was excited for her when she started dating Tom. Especially after reading that he pursued her the second he found out that her relationship with Calvin was over. But now this is WAY too much. She always has that July 4th party with the tonnes of perfectly shot pics, so his being there isn't a big deal to me, but what he wore and how cutesy this is is beyond gross to me.

Can't believe Ryan Reynolds was involved. Blake yeah, but uber private Ryan? 

I never liked Tom for Bond. My vote has always been Idris Elba. He would kill it as Bond, IMO.


----------



## Baglover121

cakegirl said:


> I knew Tom from The Night Manager, Midnight in Paris- his non Loki roles. I'm also a big Bond/spy movie fan.  He maybe could have worked as Bond but his off screen antics would make it very hard for me to see it now. He may have raised his level of fame but it has definitely come with a loss of credibility.  Unfortunately I didn't finish the last episode of The Night Manager before this all started and it made it hard to watch.
> 
> I agree this is rivaling Tom Cruise couch jumping in the level of craziness.



Tom is pretty big in the Uk, maybe even in Europe? I've known him from one of his period drama roles he did for the BBC , he is a very good actor, and very selective of the roles he picks, but yes, it would be really difficult to take him seriously,without picturing that cringe worthy slide pic. 


James norton and Aidn turner, are both terrific actors, but I can't see them as bond yet, think they are still young, and bond is always suited for a mature actor, like Craig . 

I must say that this thread is very entertaining ATM,


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It gets better (or worse depending on your POV)
> From *Cara Delevigne's instagram*



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!.... Sweet Lord let this never end!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!.... Sweet Lord let this never end!!!!


I know, right?

I keep waiting for them to announce this as some weird performance piece on celebrity like Joaquin Phoenix did etc...sadly I think this is real. Still giving me a case of, "Girl, no" and a bucket of laughs.


----------



## Singra

Baglover121 said:


> Tom is pretty big in the Uk, maybe even in Europe? I've known him from one of his period drama roles he did for the BBC , he is a very good actor, and very selective of the roles he picks, but yes, it would be really difficult to take him seriously,without picturing that cringe worthy slide pic.
> 
> 
> James norton and Aidn turner, are both terrific actors, but I can't see them as bond yet, think they are still young, and bond is always suited for a mature actor, like Craig .
> 
> I must say that this thread is very entertaining ATM,



For Bond, although it's suited to an older actor, I think you need to start when you're in your late 30's... considering the stunts and time it takes between Bond films and all that. Also no-one likes Bond to be hanging out with women 15-20 years younger than him so if they want Elba they better get on it... he's already 43 and he's not a young 43.

I read an article that suggested whoever they go for won't be the obvious choice and that it'd likely be an unknown but Aiden Turner just signed on for another season of the TV show he's been doing so I think he's out. I don't know that Hiddleston really has a chance... the recent Hiddleston Bond rumours seemed like they were mainly for the promotional benefit of the Night Manager.

I know Hiddleston from his more art house movies... Only Lovers Left Alive, The Deep Blue Sea, High Rise and The Night Manager are the ones I've watched. They're also the type of films where intense public exposure counts for nothing, actually it probably counts against you.

Since this is the first time Hiddleston has been so public like this I doubt he's in it for the exposure and if it was to gain exposure surely he'd be pulling the plug already because yeah... consider the couched jumped.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I keep waiting for them to announce this as some weird performance piece on celebrity like Joaquin Phoenix did etc...sadly I think this is real. Still giving me a case of, "Girl, no" and a bucket of laughs.



I saw a lot of people speculate this is an elaborate music video shoot because if she sticks to her normal schedule she'll release a single in August. Seems unlikely to me but who knows.


----------



## mrskolar09

I didn't know who he was other than having heard his name in passing, but I will admit that I don't pay a lot of attention to celebrities. 

But the vibe he's giving off with the shirt and tattoo are so not Bond.  It's so adolescent, far from the sophisticated person Bond is supposed to be.


----------



## Jayne1

It's not a surprise and we said it from the beginning with those pictures of her on the rocks by her home, but she hired a professional to take all those shots… according to the DM who did the investigation.

Then they put the professional photos on their Instagrams.  lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...b-pals.html?ito=social-twitter_dailymailceleb


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hm that would lend credence to the music video conspiracy the way they're directing in that pic.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Jayne1 said:


> It's not a surprise and we said it from the beginning with those pictures of her on the rocks by her home, but she hired a professional to take all those shots… according to the DM who did the investigation.
> 
> Then they put the professional photos on their Instagrams.  lol
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...b-pals.html?ito=social-twitter_dailymailceleb
> View attachment 3402098
> View attachment 3402099



Uhm, why are you surprised or why is this actually a subject of investigation? Almost everyone who's someone on Instagram has a professional photographer taking their photos for it


----------



## Jayne1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Uhm, why are you surprised or why is this actually a subject of investigation? Almost everyone who's someone on Instagram has a professional photographer taking their photos for it


Really?  Professional photographers?


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> It's not a surprise and we said it from the beginning with those pictures of her on the rocks by her home, but she hired a professional to take all those shots… according to the DM who did the investigation.
> 
> Then they put the professional photos on their Instagrams.  lol
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...b-pals.html?ito=social-twitter_dailymailceleb
> View attachment 3402098
> View attachment 3402099


----------



## Singra

Well what self respecting millionaire or multi-millionaire would be caught dead without a professional photog on the 4th of July? If Beyonce has a professional videographer/archivist/photographer following her around Swift can definitely manage a professional photographer on one day.

I cannot look at that "I heart TS" t-shirt with a straight face... firstly who the hell makes a t-shirt like that? and secondly who the hell wears it? Wether it's a joke or not Hiddleston will be reminded of it for the rest of his life, I can't wait for Hiddleston's first public interview in the UK..... t's going to be good. Huge, huge LOL over it.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Professional photographers?


Yes. They all have professional photogs on staff hence why you being pressed is such a mystery.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Professional photographers?



Yes. Chiara, Jamie, etc.


----------



## myown

Singra said:


> Well what self respecting millionaire or multi-millionaire would be caught dead without a professional photog on the 4th of July? If Beyonce has a professional videographer/archivist/photographer following her around Swift can definitely manage a professional photographer on one day.
> 
> I cannot look at that "I heart TS" t-shirt with a straight face... firstly who the hell makes a t-shirt like that? and secondly who the hell wears it? Wether it's a joke or not Hiddleston will be reminded of it for the rest of his life, I can't wait for Hiddleston's first public interview in the UK..... t's going to be good. Huge, huge LOL over it.


also lots of celebrity social-media photos get photoshopped.


----------



## Charles

Why is this a big deal?  Hell, we had 5 or 6 staged photographs at the parties I went to on the 4th.  One of the parties had a local photog going around taking pics and a professional DJ was playing.  Regular ole people stage pics, so why wouldn't Taylor?  
I wasn't, however, wearing a "I  T.S." shirt. I was wearing a sweet sleeveless shirt with three wolves howling at the moon and an American flag in the background.  Take that, Hiddleston!


----------



## terebina786

Even those IG-famous chicks (MUAs, bloggers, etc) have professional photographers.


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> Well what self respecting millionaire or multi-millionaire would be caught dead without a professional photog on the 4th of July? If Beyonce has a professional videographer/archivist/photographer following her around Swift can definitely manage a professional photographer on one day.



It's the Instagram part that befuddled me. I think of Instagram as more personal,  hence the need for using those awful filters to make up for the fact that most users are not excellent photographers.

I wonder if the guests have to sign a confidentiality agreement.  Her annual Fourth of July weekends always look so rigorous, so curated.  What if you don't feel like smiling all weekend. It all looks so forced to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cr*p. The Tiddlesbanging tour of 2016 has arrived here in Oz.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Professional photographers?


Total narcissists! Smh


----------



## Baglover121

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cr*p. The Tiddlesbanging tour of 2016 has arrived here in Oz.



[emoji23]
Have just seen the photos ,


----------



## leeann

Will she never go away?


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is so funny. That shirt, I can't hate on him for that foolishness. I am here for all of this, its a hoot.


----------



## CeeJay

Oh yeah, she for sure plumped up her chest .. big time (even DM says "busty" .. and when did they EVER say that before about Taylor?!?!?!?)







Work it: The busty blonde walked behind a man in a white shirt, who may have been her bodyguard


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...old-hands-night-Gold-Coast.html#ixzz4E1DO4M4U


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cr*p. The Tiddlesbanging tour of 2016 has arrived here in Oz.



You must be getting inundated with various pap shots of these 2 being in Australia; I feel for 'ya!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^They had a breaking news shot of her plane flying in on TV lol. 
Are you guys saying she got new, bigger implants? because they don't look any different than the originals to me.


----------



## Baglover121

implants looks very high, 

Tom needs to buy new clothes,  [emoji52]


----------



## applecidered

Charles said:


> Before this, I really didn't know who he was.  I know he was Loki, yes?  But he's never struck me as attractive....at all.  None of my female friends were ever "OMG...Tom Hiddleston!!".  I think he might be a bit more popular in Europe?  But yeah, for people like me, now he's def on the radar.



Totally agree, he's not on my attractive actor list!


----------



## bisousx

applecidered said:


> Totally agree, he's not on my attractive actor list!



Same here.


----------



## bisousx

Her bodyguard is yummier than Tom lol


----------



## mkr

Well at least she kept the implants tasteful and they compliment her figure.  I still wouldn't call her busty though. 

Although after seeing Kim K and Mariah and the like, I may have a warped sense of what's what.


----------



## myown

- jj


----------



## Sasha2012

Standing alone on the red carpet in a daring white jumpsuit, Taylor Swift’s displayed a tiny, flat-chested frame.

But just a year on the singer is displaying a far bustier figure now she is stepping out with British heart-throb Tom Hiddleston.

And whilst the red crop top she wore to a recent date night showed off her toned abs, it also revealed she has filled out since appearing at the Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas last May.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...DID-curves-come-Miss-Swift.html#ixzz4EAtcsQqj


----------



## CeeJay

You can really see the difference here ..


----------



## terebina786

She looked better before.  The placement of those implants are off.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look huge in the fitted red top. Maybe they'll settle.


----------



## bisousx

Implants look nice. Considering implants usually look super fake on a frame with little body fat, I think they are well done and will only look better in time.


----------



## Jayne1

I think all her plastic surgery is kinda nice and done well.  She can afford the best.  It's so good, many think her face just got prettier because of age and makeup.  That's a good surgeon!


----------



## mrskolar09

She definitely chose wisely when it came to her ps. 
I never will understand why so many celebrities have such bad/obvious plastic surgery when they could afford much better.


----------



## mkr

mrskolar09 said:


> She definitely chose wisely when it came to her ps.
> I never will understand why so many celebrities have such bad/obvious plastic surgery when they could afford much better.


Maybe because they have to get the PS in between filming and award shows, etc.  They have to go to someone who can fit them in right now.  Just a guess.


----------



## mrskolar09

Never thought of that but it's very possible


----------



## myown

terebina786 said:


> She looked better before.  The placement of those implants are off.


I agree


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> *She looked better before. * The placement of those implants are off.



I agree.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> I think all her plastic surgery is kinda nice and done well.  She can afford the best.  It's so good, many think her face just got prettier because of age and makeup.  That's a good surgeon!



What else did she have done?  Her face doesn't look any prettier to me.


----------



## sdkitty

is she promoting something?  seems like she's everywhere lately


----------



## CeeJay

Oh boy .. things are going to get interesting now!!!  Calvin does not strike me as the person who is just going to sit down and let Taylor railroad him .. 


*Furious Calvin Harris accuses Taylor Swift of trying to tear him down... and says he won't be 'buried' like her enemy Katy Perry in Twitter tirade  *

*The Bad Blood singer confirmed on Wednesday morning that she penned his hit song This Is What You Came For*
*A source said that she was 'hurt' when he publicly shot down the idea of a collaboration with her*
*Now the DJ has fired off a series of tweets slamming his ex*
*Calvin told her to focus on her new relationship with Tom Hiddleston rather than tear her ex boyfriend down *
*He also referenced Taylor's feud with rival pop singer Katy Perry*
*He said he wouldn't let Taylor 'bury' him like she did Katy*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ried-like-enemy-Katy-Perry.html#ixzz4EJV2A6pY


----------



## AEGIS

She is a total see you next Tuesday with great marketing. She seems extremely infantile


----------



## BadAzzBish

AEGIS said:


> She is a total see you next Tuesday with great marketing. She seems extremely infantile


+1 [emoji23]


----------



## CeeJay

AEGIS said:


> She is a total see you next Tuesday with great marketing. She seems extremely infantile



100%!!!  Just the other day, as I was looking through various pictures of the "Hiddleswift" couple-dom, he almost looked embarassed in one picture as she was staring up at him with this look of almost desperation (very similar to the way LeAnn Rimes always hangs on and looks at Eddie).  I thought "oh man, if this doesn't work out, this poor guy is going to have an album written about him ..".


----------



## terebina786

AEGIS said:


> She is a total *see you next Tuesday* with great marketing. She seems extremely infantile


LOL! Yes.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> She is a total see you next Tuesday with great marketing. She seems extremely infantile


 All so true.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

CeeJay said:


> Oh boy .. things are going to get interesting now!!!  Calvin does not strike me as the person who is just going to sit down and let Taylor railroad him ..
> 
> 
> *Furious Calvin Harris accuses Taylor Swift of trying to tear him down... and says he won't be 'buried' like her enemy Katy Perry in Twitter tirade  *
> 
> *The Bad Blood singer confirmed on Wednesday morning that she penned his hit song This Is What You Came For*
> *A source said that she was 'hurt' when he publicly shot down the idea of a collaboration with her*
> *Now the DJ has fired off a series of tweets slamming his ex*
> *Calvin told her to focus on her new relationship with Tom Hiddleston rather than tear her ex boyfriend down *
> *He also referenced Taylor's feud with rival pop singer Katy Perry*
> *He said he wouldn't let Taylor 'bury' him like she did Katy*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ried-like-enemy-Katy-Perry.html#ixzz4EJV2A6pY




I find it so odd that she wanted to keep their collab private but stages pap pics and flaunts her relationships. Did she not want people to know she's behind it because it's a bad song lol? 

Something is missing in this story... what did Calvin say or do for her suddenly want credit publicly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Any man that gets into a relationship with her, is a fool.  

She's so angry and seems to love putting out these revenge type songs. 

Now if Kanye and Calvin joined forces to make a song about her, it would be EPIC!!


----------



## Jayne1

The only thing I wonder about is how much time she spends in that beautiful Rhode Island mansion, overlooking the water.

She also has a place in Malibu, I saw a video this year, where she gave us (the viewing audience) a tour.

Then there's the place in NYC, where she does her pap walks and doesn't she have a home in Nashville?

I'm sure each house is better than the last and I don't think I could stand to be away from the Rhode Island place for any length of time in the summer.  I wonder if she's only there for the 4th of July weekend. Maybe Christmas.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> The only thing I wonder about is how much time she spends in that beautiful Rhode Island mansion, overlooking the water.
> 
> She also has a place in Malibu, I saw a video this year, where she gave us (the viewing audience) a tour.
> 
> Then there's the place in NYC, where she does her pap walks and doesn't she have a home in Nashville?
> 
> I'm sure each house is better than the last and I don't think I could stand to be away from the Rhode Island place for any length of time in the summer.  I wonder if she's only there for the 4th of July weekend. Maybe Christmas.


the dramatic discrepancy between the very rich and the middle class (not to mention the working poor) in this country is crazy.....I know this young woman is smart and has earned her fortune but still it seems kind of obscene


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> the dramatic discrepancy between the very rich and the middle class (not to mention the working poor) in this country is crazy.....I know this young woman is smart and has earned her fortune but still it seems kind of obscene


Agree. I think about that too.


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> the dramatic discrepancy between the very rich and the middle class (not to mention the working poor) in this country is crazy.....I know this young woman is smart and has earned her fortune but still it seems kind of obscene



I said this years ago when I was working late (busting my a@@) and saw a presentation on the printer which outlined how all of our IT jobs would be going to offshore firms.  Sure enough, most IT jobs are done overseas and those folks are paid peanuts.  Meanwhile, the rest of us (who used to make a fairly decent wage), are stuck trying to compete with these folks.  Some have been lucky and moved into Management positions, but they were usually those folks who were less of a techie but played the game well (e.g., played golf, went out drinking with the boys, etc.).  

America is the land of opportunity, but the whole notion of the "American Dream" .. alas (and IMO) is not as much of an option for Americans and it sucks.  I've seen many of my colleagues lose their jobs (I just got laid off in March) and lose a LOT (many had to sell their homes and/or make their kids take out huge-sized college loans, etc.). 

Sorry to get into a rant about this, but it's not just "hard work" or "education" that moves you up the corporate ladder (in Corporate America) .. a LOT of it is "who you know" and especially if you have the right plumbing.


----------



## CeeJay

*HILARIOUS!!!! *
*'Welcome to the #TaylorSwiftIsOverParty!' Twitter rushes to back singer's ex Calvin Harris as break-up gets ugly

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Harrisas-break-gets-ugly.html#ixzz4ELL1gxAk *


----------



## bisousx

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I find it so odd that she wanted to keep their collab private but stages pap pics and flaunts her relationships. Did she not want people to know she's behind it because it's a bad song lol?
> 
> Something is missing in this story... what did Calvin say or do for her suddenly want credit publicly.



I love that song and I'm a fan of Calvin Harris'. He has a pretty clean cut image for an EDM artist and I think people are loving his responses since Taylor is so unlikeable. I'll post from the dailymail article CeeJay just linked, which explains the drama in a nutshell.

When Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris broke up they were at pains to stress they had split amicably.

But their 'respectful' break-up went nuclear on Wednesday - *when Swift's PR team told DailyMail.com that it was actually Swift who wrote his latest single featuring Rihanna, This Is What You Came For, under a pseudonym.*

Furious, Harris took to social media to clear things up - and in response Twitter rushed to back him with #TaylorSwiftIsOverParty soon trending.

Since his string of tweets, it looks as though a bevy of his fans have taken his side and have begun trolling the pop sensation on Instagram.

His fans rushed to Swift's Instagram to litter her comment section with hundreds of snake emojis.

Nothing is black and white, of course, so thankfully for her, her biggest fans rushed to her defense by posting heart emojis in retaliation.

Fans have also been posting several photos and meme's of Swift with the hashtag #TaylorSwiftIsOverParty. 

Harris himself certainly didn't hold back with his Twitter rant.

'Hurtful to me at this point that her and her team would go so far out of their way to try and make ME look bad at this stage though,' he wrote in reference to Taylor's confirmation she helped write his new single.

'I figure if you're happy in your new relationship you should focus on that instead of trying to tear your ex bf down for something to do.'

'Please focus on the positive aspects of YOUR life because you've earned a great one,' he added.

Taylor has yet to respond to Calvin's remarks on social media.

It's been rumoured for years that Swift and Katy don't get along, which led to speculation that her song Bad Blood was about their relationship.

Apparently the California Gurls singer stole some of Swift's backup dancers for her own tour.
​


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> I said this years ago when I was working late (busting my a@@) and saw a presentation on the printer which outlined how all of our IT jobs would be going to offshore firms.  Sure enough, most IT jobs are done overseas and those folks are paid peanuts.  Meanwhile, the rest of us (who used to make a fairly decent wage), are stuck trying to compete with these folks.  Some have been lucky and moved into Management positions, but they were usually those folks who were less of a techie but played the game well (e.g., played golf, went out drinking with the boys, etc.).
> 
> America is the land of opportunity, but the whole notion of the "American Dream" .. alas (and IMO) is not as much of an option for Americans and it sucks.  I've seen many of my colleagues lose their jobs (I just got laid off in March) and lose a LOT (many had to sell their homes and/or make their kids take out huge-sized college loans, etc.).
> 
> Sorry to get into a rant about this, but it's not just "hard work" or "education" that moves you up the corporate ladder (in Corporate America) .. a LOT of it is "who you know" and especially if you have the right plumbing.


sorry about your job.....there's a lot to talk about with the discrepancies in earnings......big business execs and bankers getting huge bonuses.....way out of proportion to what they do, sometimes losing money for their organization and then still getting the huge bonuses (Wall Street).  There is value in all work - whether it's picking crops, doing IT or other office work or being an executive or an entertainer.  But some people are compensated at a ridiculous level.  Like Taylor just for one.  Oh well, money doesn't buy happiness right?  But it sure helps.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

AEGIS said:


> She is a total see you next Tuesday with great marketing. She seems extremely infantile


Oh totally, I have always believed this and don't know how anyone buys her sweet innocent act.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I hate the fact that she got implants, does everyone with money to spare need implants regardless of whether they actually suit them or not? If you are tall, lanky, have zero body fat an no curve in sight, then you have the perfect body for small boobs, why ruin that with something that just doesn't belong on that body type. I am not against plastic surgery but I honestly think she looked so much better in the before photo in the jumpsuit. I dunno, maybe they settle and look nicer in time


----------



## dangerouscurves

Prima Ballerina said:


> I hate the fact that she got implants, does everyone with money to spare need implants regardless of whether they actually suit them or not? If you are tall, lanky, have zero body fat an no curve in sight, then you have the perfect body for small boobs, why ruin that with something that just doesn't belong on that body type. I am not against plastic surgery but I honestly think she looked so much better in the before photo in the jumpsuit. I dunno, maybe they settle and look nicer in time



She's succumbed to the Hollywood beauty standard.


----------



## Baglover121

The song isn't even that good. 

TBH they both are acting very childish, but I do agree with Calvin that Taylor should focus on her new relationship instead , 

 the # is just so funny , the Harry styles one is is just priceless [emoji23]


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> is she promoting something?  seems like she's everywhere lately


She usually releases an album every two years or so and the end of this year would fit into that time frame. A lot of people are expecting another of her albums to drop in the next few months but no announcements yet.

Personally I think all the recent news is because she can't help herself, it probably isn't premeditated... although down the line I'm sure it'll all be reused, rehashed and repackaged for some kind of promotional purpose.

Hiddleston better watch out... the next album has his name all over it and I somehow doubt Swift will take a low key approach (arghhh that was lame... sorry couldn't help myself).






Prima Ballerina said:


> I hate the fact that she got implants, does everyone with money to spare need implants regardless of whether they actually suit them or not? If you are tall, lanky, have zero body fat an no curve in sight, then you have the perfect body for small boobs, why ruin that with something that just doesn't belong on that body type. I am not against plastic surgery but I honestly think she looked so much better in the before photo in the jumpsuit. I dunno, maybe they settle and look nicer in time


I know exactly what you mean.

To my eyes she looked better before, she literally has the one body shape that suits small breasts. If it helps someone feel better about themselves and if implants help balance out your body shape I say go ahead but if you looked good before hand why go through the unnecessary risk of surgery not to mention all the other potential surgeries she might need to maintain them for the rest of her life or for as long as she keeps them. So silly.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

bisousx said:


> I love that song and I'm a fan of Calvin Harris'. He has a pretty clean cut image for an EDM artist and I think people are loving his responses since Taylor is so unlikeable. I'll post from the dailymail article CeeJay just linked, which explains the drama in a nutshell.
> 
> When Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris broke up they were at pains to stress they had split amicably.
> 
> But their 'respectful' break-up went nuclear on Wednesday - *when Swift's PR team told DailyMail.com that it was actually Swift who wrote his latest single featuring Rihanna, This Is What You Came For, under a pseudonym.*
> 
> Furious, Harris took to social media to clear things up - and in response Twitter rushed to back him with #TaylorSwiftIsOverParty soon trending.
> 
> Since his string of tweets, it looks as though a bevy of his fans have taken his side and have begun trolling the pop sensation on Instagram.
> 
> His fans rushed to Swift's Instagram to litter her comment section with hundreds of snake emojis.
> 
> Nothing is black and white, of course, so thankfully for her, her biggest fans rushed to her defense by posting heart emojis in retaliation.
> 
> Fans have also been posting several photos and meme's of Swift with the hashtag #TaylorSwiftIsOverParty.
> 
> Harris himself certainly didn't hold back with his Twitter rant.
> 
> 'Hurtful to me at this point that her and her team would go so far out of their way to try and make ME look bad at this stage though,' he wrote in reference to Taylor's confirmation she helped write his new single.
> 
> 'I figure if you're happy in your new relationship you should focus on that instead of trying to tear your ex bf down for something to do.'
> 
> 'Please focus on the positive aspects of YOUR life because you've earned a great one,' he added.
> 
> Taylor has yet to respond to Calvin's remarks on social media.
> 
> It's been rumoured for years that Swift and Katy don't get along, which led to speculation that her song Bad Blood was about their relationship.
> 
> Apparently the California Gurls singer stole some of Swift's backup dancers for her own tour.
> ​




I don't see how this is "burying" him though. A lot worse can be said. Which is why I said something is missing like they exchanged a few heated texts or maybe she found out something he did while they were dating to make her announce this just now. I didn't see anything wrong with what he said in the Seacrest intv either since they agreed to keep the collab a secret.


----------



## mrskolar09

It seems like she's trying to shed a little of the 'good girl' image with the pda, the implants, and the feuding (low-key as it may be).  I think it definitely coincided with the switch to mainstream pop from country.  She wants to be the sexy cool girl now. 
Jmo, of course.


----------



## sdkitty

mrskolar09 said:


> It seems like she's trying to shed a little of the 'good girl' image with the pda, the implants, and the feuding (low-key as it may be).  I think it definitely coincided with the switch to mainstream pop from country.  She wants to be the sexy cool girl now.
> Jmo, of course.


she'll always be the gangly nerdy girl to me....easier said than done to shed that image IMO


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree. I will always see her as the old TS, but that's clearly not going to stop her from trying lol.  
I think that's why a lot of people aren't liking her too much anymore.  She created this brand and now she's trying to change it, but she had it for so long that a lot of people aren't buying it. 
I don't care what she does tbh, I'm never going to get on board with her


----------



## sdkitty

mrskolar09 said:


> I agree. I will always see her as the old TS, but that's clearly not going to stop her from trying lol.
> I think that's why a lot of people aren't liking her too much anymore.  She created this brand and now she's trying to change it, but she had it for so long that a lot of people aren't buying it.
> I don't care what she does tbh, I'm never going to get on board with her


Same here....I'm not her demographic anyway
But I wonder who is?  Teens?  Tweens?  I'm sure she'd like for it to be more people her own age.  But I guess everyone's money is green


----------



## Jayne1

pinkinthecity said:


> The one thing I really like about her when she does her performances is she does not experiment and try a different sound or something with her songs.  She sticks with the way the song should sound like.



That's because she can't sing and has to stick to the recorded tracks. She's no Whitney Houston/Aretha Franklin/Annie Lennox, who could mix it up on a whim, if the feeling overtook them.

Taylor made the Forbes List at #1, for the highest paid celebrity, earning $170 million last year.  They said this:

_*The pop superstar smashed the Rolling Stones' North American touring record, grossing $200 million on the continent en route to quarter of a billion dollars in total for her 1989 World Tour. She also shills for brands including Diet Coke, Keds and Apple."_

I don't know who her audience is, I do know lots of little girls who love her, but there must be lots of others who really love her too.  Is there any one more successful?

http://www.forbes.com/profile/taylor-swift/


----------



## arnott

Prima Ballerina said:


> I hate the fact that she got implants, does everyone with money to spare need implants regardless of whether they actually suit them or not? *If you are tall, lanky, have zero body fat an no curve in sight, then you have the perfect body for small boobs, why ruin that with something that just doesn't belong on that body type. *I am not against plastic surgery but I honestly think she looked so much better in the before photo in the jumpsuit. I dunno, maybe they settle and look nicer in time



Exactly!


----------



## terebina786

When her show was around last year the crowd seemed kind of like tweens... The same crowd as JB.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's about to go all Miley on us.


----------



## mrskolar09

She *is* starting to edge up her look...hmm.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jayne1 said:


> That's because she can't sing and has to stick to the recorded tracks. She's no Whitney Houston/Aretha Franklin/Annie Lennox, who could mix it up on a whim, if the feeling overtook them.
> 
> Taylor made the Forbes List at #1, for the highest paid celebrity, earning $170 million last year.  They said this:
> 
> _*The pop superstar smashed the Rolling Stones' North American touring record, grossing $200 million on the continent en route to quarter of a billion dollars in total for her 1989 World Tour. She also shills for brands including Diet Coke, Keds and Apple."_
> 
> I* don't know who her audience is, I do know lots of little girls who love her, but there must be lots of others who really love her too.*  Is there any one more successful?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/profile/taylor-swift/



Honestly, pretty much everyone i know(females) love Taylor Swift, and i'm 24 lol. Whenever she's in town, my instagram feed is flooded with pics of her concert. Sometimes i'm surprised with who i see going to her concerts because i would never think that they were T-Swift fans, but I think her music is a guilty pleasure for a lot of people. I personally find it irritating most of the time with the exception of a few songs..


----------



## VickyB

sdkitty said:


> Same here....I'm not her demographic anyway
> But I wonder who is?  Teens?  Tweens?  I'm sure she'd like for it to be more people her own age.  But I guess everyone's money is green


Tweens for sure! All my friends with daughters between 9-13 are nuts for TS. Friends with daughters 14 and older are totally over TS and make fun of her.


----------



## glamourous1098

Meanwhile, I'm in my early 20s and me and all my friends LOVE TS... maybe it's a cyclical thing?


----------



## berrydiva

Women in their 20s are her demographic in addition to tweens.


----------



## lilapot

bisousx said:


> I love that song and I'm a fan of Calvin Harris'. He has a pretty clean cut image for an EDM artist and I think people are loving his responses since Taylor is so unlikeable. I'll post from the dailymail article CeeJay just linked, which explains the drama in a nutshell.
> 
> When Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris broke up they were at pains to stress they had split amicably.
> 
> But their 'respectful' break-up went nuclear on Wednesday - *when Swift's PR team told DailyMail.com that it was actually Swift who wrote his latest single featuring Rihanna, This Is What You Came For, under a pseudonym.*
> 
> Furious, Harris took to social media to clear things up - and in response Twitter rushed to back him with #TaylorSwiftIsOverParty soon trending.
> 
> Since his string of tweets, it looks as though a bevy of his fans have taken his side and have begun trolling the pop sensation on Instagram.
> 
> His fans rushed to Swift's Instagram to litter her comment section with hundreds of snake emojis.
> 
> Nothing is black and white, of course, so thankfully for her, her biggest fans rushed to her defense by posting heart emojis in retaliation.
> 
> Fans have also been posting several photos and meme's of Swift with the hashtag #TaylorSwiftIsOverParty.
> 
> Harris himself certainly didn't hold back with his Twitter rant.
> 
> 'Hurtful to me at this point that her and her team would go so far out of their way to try and make ME look bad at this stage though,' he wrote in reference to Taylor's confirmation she helped write his new single.
> 
> 'I figure if you're happy in your new relationship you should focus on that instead of trying to tear your ex bf down for something to do.'
> 
> 'Please focus on the positive aspects of YOUR life because you've earned a great one,' he added.
> 
> Taylor has yet to respond to Calvin's remarks on social media.
> 
> It's been rumoured for years that Swift and Katy don't get along, which led to speculation that her song Bad Blood was about their relationship.
> 
> Apparently the California Gurls singer stole some of Swift's backup dancers for her own tour.
> ​



I read TS news mostly from LaineyGossip as I think she has a more neutral view of TS compared to other gossip sites who are outright in trashing her and Tom. I'm not a fan but truth is Calvin has previously said the split was amicable but then later on changed his story to TS cheating on him with Tom and then said other things on Twitter. So I think that pushed TS to come out with the song issue. She's been papped a lot but have not really been talking about the break up while Calvin has been actively doing it. So Tmz ran the story of the song ghostwritten by TS which TS's people confirmed and Calvin also confirmed on Twitter but he has to go on a rant and even bring up Katy P. He's 32(?) but this is so juvenile of him. Re the Seacrest interview, yes they agreed to keep it a secret but I'd feel bad, too if my bf declares publicly that there's never a chance of collaboration in the future while he praises Rih so much. He could've just stopped at "they've not talked about it" and finished with "but who knows". If it wasn't love then, since they've been together for months (and she just gave him his "supposed" most popular song) he must care enough to not be so blunt about it, right? Also, the other controversies concerning Calvin - the massage place and the accident. They also never really seem to be into each other. He never seemed to really be into her, didn't even thank her while giving his speech for an award. So yes, I just cannot be TeamCalvin and I just cannot understand why people can be TeamCalvin. Do they hate TS that much to side with the bigger douch*? And why "hate" her so much? I just don't get it. I'm sorry.

Not a fan but I don't get the"hate". I think she's harmless and her heart is in the right place. She treats her fans well and does charitable work. I'd definitely prefer her over the KKs and other celebs who seem to be confusing feminism with narcissism and promiscuity.lol


----------



## Jayne1

lilapot said:


> I read TS news mostly from LaineyGossip as I think she has a more neutral view of TS compared to other gossip sites who are outright in trashing her and Tom. I'm not a fan but truth is Calvin has previously said the split was amicable but then later on changed his story to TS cheating on him with Tom and then said other things on Twitter. So I think that pushed TS to come out with the song issue. She's been papped a lot but have not really been talking about the break up while Calvin has been actively doing it. So Tmz ran the story of the song ghostwritten by TS which TS's people confirmed and Calvin also confirmed on Twitter but he has to go on a rant and even bring up Katy P. He's 32(?) but this is so juvenile of him. Re the Seacrest interview, yes they agreed to keep it a secret but I'd feel bad, too if my bf declares publicly that there's never a chance of collaboration in the future while he praises Rih so much. He could've just stopped at "they've not talked about it" and finished with "but who knows". If it wasn't love then, since they've been together for months (and she just gave him his "supposed" most popular song) he must care enough to not be so blunt about it, right? Also, the other controversies concerning Calvin - the massage place and the accident. They also never really seem to be into each other. He never seemed to really be into her, didn't even thank her while giving his speech for an award. So yes, I just cannot be TeamCalvin and I just cannot understand why people can be TeamCalvin. Do they hate TS that much to side with the bigger douch*? And why "hate" her so much? I just don't get it. I'm sorry.
> 
> Not a fan but I don't get the"hate". I think she's harmless and her heart is in the right place. She treats her fans well and does charitable work. I'd definitely prefer her over the KKs and other celebs who seem to be confusing feminism with narcissism and promiscuity.lol


Interesting!

I do think TS, although extremely calculating, is kinda harmless, too.


----------



## mrskolar09

Sure she's harmless, and she does do some good stuff but she's perceived by many as fake and that puts them off.

I will say that as much as I dislike TS, I would still prefer her to the K's and other 'celebrities' of that caliber.


----------



## shiny_things

Tay Tay, when all your ex-boyfriends say you are insane, you probably are.

This whole thing is just cringe.


----------



## sdkitty

mrskolar09 said:


> Sure she's harmless, and she does do some good stuff but she's perceived by many as fake and that puts them off.
> 
> I will say that as much as I dislike TS, I would still prefer her to the K's and other 'celebrities' of that caliber.


agree.....while I wouldn't call her the best singer or writer, she does create something (which happens to be popular with a lot of people)


----------



## Jayne1

I saw a preview for tonight's K show and Kim is giving her side to the Kanye/Taylor debacle and I do think Kim has a point.  Someone watch and let us know how calculating Taylor is!  lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I saw a preview for tonight's K show and Kim is giving her side to the Kanye/Taylor debacle and I do think Kim has a point.  Someone watch and let us know how calculating Taylor is!  lol


assuming Kim is being truthful....IDK....I try to never watch them


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> I saw a preview for tonight's K show and Kim is giving her side to the Kanye/Taylor debacle and I do think Kim has a point.  Someone watch and let us know how calculating Taylor is!  lol


I don't believe a word Kim says.  If Kanye isn't saying anything, I believe Taylor.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Here's that taped convo they mentioned https://twitter.com/theshadyfacts/status/754875750088663041


----------



## berrydiva

Good. Taylor's fake a$$ is exposed!!!


----------



## bisousx

Can someone sum up the Famous drama real quick?

I actually wouldn't doubt Kim. She's probably Team Calvin, too lol.

ETA: What kind of fool would let someone record her conversation. I think it's fake and they're all in on it. The drama would benefit Calvin's song, too.


----------



## AEGIS

Lmao. Taylor messed with the family that tapes everything but I wonder how authentic this is. Why bring it up months later? Bc it was on the show?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

There's a part two lol https://twitter.com/partylikeits07/status/754882853427617792


----------



## scarlet555

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Here's that taped convo they mentioned https://twitter.com/theshadyfacts/status/754875750088663041



Haha I am so happy this came out, I totally thought Kim was a liar!  This is hilarious.  Taylor being caught like this is so funny.  Taylor is always squeaky wannabe clean and people seem to believe her over Kanye and Kim, even I did, thinking Kim just wants attention, well that's still true.  She is still capitalizing on the whole poor Taylor Grammy event...  This should clear the air.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> Can someone sum up the Famous drama real quick?
> 
> I actually wouldn't doubt Kim. She's probably Team Calvin, too lol.
> 
> ETA: What kind of fool would let someone record her conversation. I think it's fake and they're all in on it. The drama would benefit Calvin's song, too.


Doubt Taylor knew it was being recorded but he may have recorded it to protect himself. 



AEGIS said:


> Lmao. Taylor messed with the family that tapes everything but I wonder how authentic this is. Why bring it up months later? Bc it was on the show?


Gonna guess they were waiting for this episode to air. They were obviously sitting on it and I'm here for this messy ish.


----------



## AEGIS

I actually always believed kanye on this bc it seemed like such a strangely specific thing to lie about.  And it just seemed like something she and her type would do. 


Taylor wanted to be down and cool so she said yea but then with public outcry she changed her story bc who's going to believe kanye over all American girl Taylor? Nobody believed Kanye.


----------



## JoeyLouis

This. 

http://www.thefader.com/2016/07/17/kim-kardashian-famous-kanye-taylor-swift-footage

Then this.


----------



## AEGIS

JoeyLouis said:


> This.
> 
> http://www.thefader.com/2016/07/17/kim-kardashian-famous-kanye-taylor-swift-footage
> 
> Then this.
> 
> View attachment 3412841


Her reply is weak and very whack. One as an artist you know songs change, they do as the process develops. Two, you know hip hop bc you had hip hop artist show up on your tour. Three, did you ever call Ye and say hey what's the final cut of that song? Four, you could have just said no I don't wanna be in your song. Five, shut up and go write a breakup song and pretend to be shocked when you win awards.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All that snake knows how to do is play victim, it's hilarious. You're offended by him calling you a b!tch but him saying y'all should've had sex is a "compliment", right?! It's on video, sis...you're exposed. Take your L, it's long overdue. Katy Perry is somewhere getting a good cackle in. I just know she's been waiting on this. 

I think Ye recorded the call because he records most of his studio sessions and he knew what kinda person he was dealing with. He knew she would send him up a sh!t creek with no paddle in order to protect herself. I never thought we'd actually see the video, tho.


----------



## V0N1B2

AEGIS said:


> Her reply is weak and very whack. One as an artist you know songs change, they do as the process develops. Two, you know hip hop bc you had hip hop artist show up on your tour. Three, did you ever call Ye and say hey what's the final cut of that song? Four, you could have just said no I don't wanna be in your song.* Five, shut up and go write a breakup song and pretend to be shocked when you win awards*.


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> I actually always believed kanye on this bc it seemed like such a strangely specific thing to lie about.  And it just seemed like something she and her type would do.
> 
> 
> Taylor wanted to be down and cool so she said yea but then with public outcry she changed her story bc who's going to believe kanye over all American girl Taylor? Nobody believed Kanye.


Exactly!


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> Her reply is weak and very whack. One as an artist you know songs change, they do as the process develops. Two, you know hip hop bc you had hip hop artist show up on your tour. Three, did you ever call Ye and say hey what's the final cut of that song? Four, you could have just said no I don't wanna be in your song. Five, shut up and go write a breakup song and pretend to be shocked when you win awards.



Exactly!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## bisousx

What's funny is that Taylor can't say what she really wants to say about Kim if she wants to keep her young fans... She can only stick to her passive aggressive jabs, lmao


----------



## lallybelle

The thing is she always said she talked to him. So all Kim really did was confirm what Taylor originally said. He told her about the "sex" line and not the " *****" line which was what she was upset about in the first place.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's twisted it and blown it up as she usually does with her faux-feminist dramarama. And now it's back to bite her.  Taylor is just the *worst*. When someone has me rooting for Kim and Kanye - they are THE worst.


----------



## lallybelle

How did she twist it? She said she didn't like approve that line when Kayne flipped out saying she knew about it. She completely acknowledged said conversation from jump and that that line was never mentioned. As Kim proved it was not part of the conversation. Seems straight up to me. I feel like most people are forgetting the initial statement and think that Taylor denied speaking to him at all and nowKim " busted" her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You're a fan, I can tell and that's fine, but this is really the straw that broke the camel's back for _some_ people, including me. Taylor's idea of feminism irks me no end. She's a passive aggressive mean girl. This relationship with Hiddleston, and that feud with Katy Perry and jumping in on Nicki Minaj. And this is someone little girls look up to? Spare me that. She's awful. It's just that it's all of a sudden coming to light.


----------



## lallybelle

If you don't like her for your own reasons that's cool and I'm not trying to argue. I'm only trying to say that this does not show that she lied about this situation.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Oh I see she's still got one die hard fan defending her but as for the rest of us, looks like miss innocent victim was finally exposed as the fake manipulative liar we knew she was all along.


----------



## bisousx

You all know this is happening right now


----------



## whimsic

lallybelle said:


> How did she twist it? She said she didn't like approve that line when Kayne flipped out saying she knew about it. She completely acknowledged said conversation from jump and that that line was never mentioned. As Kim proved it was not part of the conversation. Seems straight up to me. I feel like most people are forgetting the initial statement and think that Taylor denied speaking to him at all and nowKim " busted" her.



Do you have a link to her initial statement? 

I too felt the "i made the ***** famous" is what pissed her off, her Grammy speech was a response to that line.

And I'm no fan, I'm quite sick of her all over SM.


----------



## bisousx

This is the original statement via Taylor's Team

"According to a message supplied to EW from Swift’s rep, “Kanye did not call for approval, but to ask Taylor to release his single ‘Famous’ on her Twitter account. She declined and cautioned him about releasing a song with such a strong misogynistic message. Taylor was never made aware of the actual lyric, ‘I made that ***** famous.’

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/02/12/taylor-swift-kanye-west-famous


----------



## Singra

Taylor, Taylor, Taylor what did you do?  People have obviously learnt over the years to cover themselves when it comes to Swift. Wow when it rains it pours with her, this news colliding with the recent HiddleSwift stuff is all very odd.

On the other hand, it could also be a bit of a Rashomon situation.... I'd like to see the full unedited video, there are parts of it where I'm not sure what they're talking about and when it's spliced next to another part of the conversation you make connections that may not be there.


----------



## scarlet555

bisousx said:


> This is the original statement via Taylor's Team
> 
> "According to a message supplied to EW from Swift’s rep, “Kanye did not call for approval, but to ask Taylor to release his single ‘Famous’ on her Twitter account. She declined and cautioned him about releasing a song with such a strong misogynistic message. Taylor was never made aware of the actual lyric, ‘I made that ***** famous.’
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/02/12/taylor-swift-kanye-west-famous


First she never acknowledge the conversation that took place.  SHe said he only called her to post his song on her account,
*"Kanye* did not call for approval, but to ask *Taylor* to release his single ‘Famous’ on her Twitter account. She declined and cautioned him about releasing a song with such a strong misogynistic message,” *Taylor*‘s rep told *JustJared.com*. “*Taylor* was never made aware of the actual lyric, ‘I made that ***** famous.’”

*Source:* Taylor Swift Did Not Approve Kanye West’s Graphic Lyrics | Kanye West, Taylor Swift : Just Jared | http://www.justjared.com/2016/02/12...kanye-wests-graphic-lyrics/?trackback=tsmclip.

Second:  she told Kanye on the phone convo that DID occur: ' *Taylor* then replies, “Go with whatever line you think is better. It’s obviously very tongue in cheek either way. And I really appreciate you telling me about it. That’s really nice.”'

*Source:*Celebrity Gossip and Entertainment News | Just Jared | http://www.justjared.com/?trackback=tsmclip

Third:  Hearing her gushing over Kanye call made her look like a fool and a weakling.  All flattered and sounding like a groupie rather than even a fan.  Then trying to sound all tough, like she was too good to have his song on her twitter and from the rep it sounded like they weren't even friends, so what's Kanye trying to hang onto?

Fourth:  All the above makes Taylor Swift a LIAR, and a HYPOCRITE.  Which implies, she is probably lying about the Calvin Harris stuff too and all the other stuff and she thinks she can get away with it, but life isn't like that, is it?


----------



## shiny_things

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Here's that taped convo they mentioned https://twitter.com/theshadyfacts/status/754875750088663041


I dunno. Too much of that tape is cut to hear whether she was OK'ing it or not.

Kim reminds me of that pathetic kid who is a bully's sidekick who shouts insults from afar.

There are foetuses more mature than these 3.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They're all trash but Taylor is a liar here.

Also, people saying Taylor can sue him? Not if Taylor was in NYC (which she often is) when the call was made - NY needs only one person consent re: recording conversations where _California_ requires two-party consent.


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They're all trash but Taylor is a liar here.
> 
> Also, people saying Taylor can sue him? Not if Taylor was in NYC (which she often is) when the call was made - NY needs only one person consent re: recording conversations where _California_ requires two-party consent.



Suing him would only make her look worse.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> Her reply is weak and very whack. One as an artist you know songs change, they do as the process develops. Two, you know hip hop bc you had hip hop artist show up on your tour. Three, did you ever call Ye and say hey what's the final cut of that song? Four, you could have just said no I don't wanna be in your song.* Five, shut up and go write a breakup song and pretend to be shocked when you win awards*.


----------



## L etoile

I'm confused after reading about this today. Did he tell her about the "i made that b!t@h famous" part or not? I read the transcript but can't watch the video in case it's NSFW. From reading the transcript, he just said something about them maybe still having sex and she was flattered by that. He didn't mention saying that he made her famous or calling her a b. That being said, the transcript may have been altered. Can someone confirm this that's seen the entire video? From reading the transcript, it sounds like they're all lying a bit. She ok-ed part of the line but not the entire thing (including the most offensive part). K&K are acting like she was ok with the entire thing. They're all fame monsters so I'm not surprised. They're probably all in on this even now.


----------



## lil_fashionista

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're a fan, I can tell and that's fine, but this is really the straw that broke the camel's back for _some_ people, including me. *Taylor's idea of feminism irks me no end. She's a passive aggressive mean girl.* This relationship with Hiddleston, and that feud with Katy Perry and jumping in on Nicki Minaj. *And this is someone little girls look up to?* Spare me that. She's awful. It's just that it's all of a sudden coming to light.



Exactly! I never liked the way she dropped people from her "girl-squad" if they didn't fall in line with her agenda. And she's being held up to little girls as a role model. I guess that's one way to prepare them for female friendships.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm no fan of Taylor but he never once mentioned the song had the word b**** in it etc...he just mentioned the one part.


----------



## whimsic

Thanks for the link *bisoux*..

So Kim couldn't prove Taylor was lying. If she was aware of that "made the ***** famous" line we would've heard it by now.

As far as I know, Kim may have conveniently left out the part where he may have asked her to post the song on her twitter.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So him saying they would still have sex is kosher but calling her a b!tch is too far? C'mon. In the video she says that he has to tell his truth and that if he says he didn't know her then he didn't know her, and that some people may feel like he made her famous. (Or something to that effect) She got on that Grammy stage and told a bold face lie....there's no way around it.


Someone made note that she had her statement typed up before hand because she actually had to search through her notes to find and post it.


----------



## gillianna

Kanye still needs a way to get attention.  His song and made to shock video did not get the response he wanted.  So he pulls out a recorded conversation and he did not tell her he was going to call her a ***** on it.  But now she is the person who lied and Kanye is supposed to be the winner.  He does seem to have a very twisted fixation on her.  Is he jealous of her and the success she has or wishing his wife looked like her instead of a cheap hooker with a huge falling butt who he can't dress in high fashion no matter how hard he tries.
I am not a Taylor fan and think her PR machine works to her advantage.  But the K Klan and Kanye seem to be running out of any interesting stories for press.  How many times can Kim walk around in too tight hooker outfits or pose naked when her younger sisters are getting more attention?


----------



## CeeJay

AEGIS said:


> Her reply is weak and very whack. One as an artist you know songs change, they do as the process develops. Two, you know hip hop bc you had hip hop artist show up on your tour. Three, did you ever call Ye and say hey what's the final cut of that song? Four, you could have just said no I don't wanna be in your song. Five, shut up and go write a breakup song and pretend to be shocked when you win awards.



100% agree!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Taylor is a mess...


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> Kanye still needs a way to get attention.  His song and made to shock video did not get the response he wanted.  So he pulls out a recorded conversation and he did not tell her he was going to call her a ***** on it.  But now she is the person who lied and Kanye is supposed to be the winner.  He does seem to have a very twisted fixation on her.  Is he jealous of her and the success she has or wishing his wife looked like her instead of a cheap hooker with a huge falling butt who he can't dress in high fashion no matter how hard he tries.
> I am not a Taylor fan and think her PR machine works to her advantage.  But the K Klan and Kanye seem to be running out of any interesting stories for press.  How many times can Kim walk around in too tight hooker outfits or pose naked when her younger sisters are getting more attention?


In his defense, he records his studio sessions.  This is nothing new or unknown. Is it really about a winner or loser? Kanye has been a mess since bring with Kim. Kim is a mess in general. And, Taylor is finally getting exposed. All of them are holding Ls.  Taylor happens to be holding a big fat bolded capital L at the moment.


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> Thanks for the link *bisoux*..
> 
> So Kim couldn't prove Taylor was lying. If she was aware of that "made the ***** famous" line we would've heard it by now.
> 
> As far as I know, Kim may have conveniently left out the part where he may have asked her to post the song on her twitter.


Think it doesn't matter much if Kim left that part out. Taylor maintained that the only conversation she had with Kanye regarding the song was him asking her to release it on her twitter account. For me and it seems others, this does prove Taylor was lying. Taylor hopped on the outrage bandwagon of her fans who tweeted disgust in the "I made that bish famous" line. When the album originally dropped she was mum until fans started tweeting. Plus that's the part she's outraged by not the part where he says they can still have sex?! FOHWTBS. 

I know many folks don't like Kim so she will be in the wrong on this regardless but she had receipts. I'm giving Kim a slowclap on this one for being messy bish of the week.


----------



## scarlet555

*Piers Morgan Says He Feels 'Conned' By Taylor Swift — And Actually APOLOGIZES To Kim Kardashian & Kanye West!*
Filed under: Celebrity Feuds > Kanye West > Kim Kardashian > Taylor Swift > Piers Morgan >KUWTK > Snapchat






He's never met a feud he didn't like!

*Piers Morgan* is possibly the most abrasive pundit in the world of pop culture… but even he can admit when he thinks he's in the wrong, come to find out.

As is the trend for all of Hollywood right now, the Brit decided to weigh in on*Taylor Swift* being outed as a liar by *Kim Kardashian West* via *Snapchat* on_Good Morning Britain _early Monday morning.

*Related: Did Katy Perry Just Comment On The Taylor/Kim/Kanye FamousFeud?!*

Piers has had a very public feud of his own with Kim and *Kanye West* this year calling them "an aging parody"… but he just did the unthinkable and actuallyAPOLOGIZED for his initial comments!

Why, do you ask?? Well, because he now feels "conned" by Taylor now that it's clearshe approved of at least some of Kanye's _Famous _lyrics!!!

We never thought we'd see the day!

Ch-ch-check out Piers' take on TayTay vs. KimYe (below)!!!


Who do U want to see come out swinging next??

[_Image via FayesVision/Daniel Deme/WENN_.]

Sources:  Perezhilton.

Haha, at Pier's Morgan calling TS-whiter than white girl....  Sounds like everyone believed her!!! Yes, we been conned!


----------



## L etoile

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *So him saying they would still have sex is kosher but calling her a b!tch is too far? C'mon.* In the video she says that he has to tell his truth and that if he says he didn't know her then he didn't know her, and that some people may feel like he made her famous. (Or something to that effect) She got on that Grammy stage and told a bold face lie....there's no way around it.
> 
> 
> Someone made note that she had her statement typed up before hand because she actually had to search through her notes to find and post it.



I'm loving this gossip but there's a big difference between someone saying that they might want to have sex with you and calling you "that b" and taking credit for your success. I don't use the b-word as a term of endearment though; I hate when people do that.


----------



## CeeJay

First, the media was posting about "engagement" rumors (HiddleSwift), but now DM has this .. hmmmmm (_is Tom now thinking that dating Taylor may not be the best thing for his career_???) 

*'He did not sign up for this': Tom Hiddleston trolled over his relationship with Taylor Swift... as her feud with Kanye West and Kim Kardashian escalates to new heights*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-relationship-Taylor-Swift.html#ixzz4EmIIHWMr


----------



## Kendalia

Kayne seems strangely obsessed with Taylor.


----------



## berrydiva

L etoile said:


> I'm loving this gossip but there's a big difference between someone saying that they might want to have sex with you and calling you "that b" and taking credit for your success. I don't use the b-word as a term of endearment though; I hate when people do that.


Personally, I'd rather someone call me a bish than say they could have sex with me (because his actual line wasn't that he might want to have sex with her, it was implied that he could...if we're going to take the song literally). I find the latter far more offensive but that's just me. Taylor was just jumping on her faux feminist stance.


----------



## bisousx

_One user, Brian Phillips, wrote: 'I like Tom Hiddleston a lot but right now he's basically a small flightless bird someone accidentally brought to a gang fight."_

 My morning is starting off just right..





CeeJay said:


> *'He did not sign up for this': Tom Hiddleston trolled over his relationship with Taylor Swift... as her feud with Kanye West and Kim Kardashian escalates to new heights*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-relationship-Taylor-Swift.html#ixzz4EmIIHWMr


----------



## baglover1973

I am over her always being a victim...she puts herself in the middle all of these silly feuds.  She is and will always be the nerdy little girl that nobody liked...Why else would she always have to prove how many "friends" she has?  She needs to GROW UP!


----------



## L etoile

berrydiva said:


> Personally, I'd rather someone call me a bish than say they could have sex with me (because his actual line wasn't that he* might *want to have sex with her, it was implied that he could...if we're going to take the song literally). I find the latter far more offensive but that's just me. Taylor was just jumping on her faux feminist stance.



It's interesting that everyone sees it differently. In my uber-competitive professional mind, taking credit for my success would be the worst (by far), followed by "that b" (which is essentially t.h.o.t. in my circle), followed by saying that they might have sex with me. "I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex" is the lyric, right? Meh. I still haven't seen the video but the transcript makes it look like he only gave her a partial quote so it seems like people are making something of nothing. I was looking forward to seeing what all the fuss was about but this is getting boring. Everyone knows she's fake and everyone hates the K's already. Is it a slow news day or something?


----------



## shiny_things

Kendalia said:


> Kayne seems strangely obsessed with Taylor.


Of course he is, she's the reason he took a massive dip in popularity after the whole 'Imma let you finish thing. Like any proper narc, she bruised his ego. He's never gonna let it go.


----------



## kcf68

They are all coming for her!


----------



## AEGIS

She is a liar or at least way less than honest. I am sorry


L etoile said:


> It's interesting that everyone sees it differently. In my uber-competitive professional mind, taking credit for my success would be the worst (by far), followed by "that b" (which is essentially t.h.o.t. in my circle), followed by saying that they might have sex with me. "I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex" is the lyric, right? Meh. I still haven't seen the video but the transcript makes it look like he only gave her a partial quote so it seems like people are making something of nothing. I was looking forward to seeing what all the fuss was about but this is getting boring. Everyone knows she's fake and everyone hates the K's already. Is it a slow news day or something?



She always knew the line of famous, hence why he called her and talked to her about it.  She said she was mad over being called a b*&CH


----------



## New-New

kcf68 said:


> They are all coming for her!


Finally. Like tbh I have been waiting for this day. God is just blessing me.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I saw people pointing out that her rebuttal was probably written a while ago since it says Search instead of Notes lol. She shouldn't have said anything.

I watched Keeping Up last night and the whole episode was about her it was a bit overload. Isn't that show usually a few months behind ???.....the GQ drama was like last month and they spoke about the tape of Kanye ranting at a club after the Grammys like it just happened. Messy editing and not exactly the correct timeline of events.


Also a couple of celebs have been faving anti Taylor tweets.


----------



## CeeJay

See, I don't see Taylor as a 'nerd' at all, to me .. she IS the quintessential Regina George!  If you look at her bio info, she had a "tough time" in middle school (per HER comments), but started modeling for Abercrombie & Fitch during her teen years, so it's not like she didn't think she was pretty or good enough.  Also, her parents DID invest in her career, by moving from Pennsylvania to Tennessee so that she could start making the rounds in Nashville.  

I do have to laugh when the "pro-Taylor" bio's go on about her 'wonderful' (sic) voice ("oh - her Grand mother was an Opera Singer), but IMO .. she has a HORRIBLE voice, extremely thin and she's off-key many times.  Honestly, I truly don't get her appeal, and ever since she started this "girls group" business, I have disliked her even more.  While I'm no fan of Kanye, I am glad that Taylor has been exposed to be not quite the "innocent".


----------



## CeeJay

But .. was Taylor in California at this time??? 
*'Immediately destroy all recordings': Taylor Swift's attorney threatened Kanye West with legal action over 'criminal' taping of phone conversation*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-taping-phone-conversation.html#ixzz4EmfEwN3C


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Of course he is, she's the reason he took a massive dip in popularity after the whole 'Imma let you finish thing. Like any proper narc, she bruised his ego. He's never gonna let it go.


No she's not. He's the reason he took a dip in popularity by shifting his focus from music to fashion. His fans are not as interested in his fashion as they are his music. It's comical that anyone would think she's the reason his popularity took a hit.


----------



## Singra

L etoile said:


> I'm loving this gossip but there's a big difference between someone saying that they might want to have sex with you and calling you "that b" and taking credit for your success. I don't use the b-word as a term of endearment though; I hate when people do that.


I agree.

I'm not fond of performers using b*tch in a song, it's one of those words that hook my attention and I find it very distracting. Which is not to say I don't or haven't listened to songs that use the word b*tch, it depends on the way the word is emphasised and the context of the word in the song. If I can listen to a song and tune it out I'll listen to the song though on the whole I'd prefer it to be left out altogether unless there is some deeper thought that's gone into using the word.



L etoile said:


> It's interesting that everyone sees it differently. In my uber-competitive professional mind, taking credit for my success would be the worst (by far), followed by "that b" (which is essentially t.h.o.t. in my circle), followed by saying that they might have sex with me. "I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex" is the lyric, right? Meh. I still haven't seen the video but the transcript makes it look like he only gave her a partial quote so it seems like people are making something of nothing. I was looking forward to seeing what all the fuss was about but this is getting boring. Everyone knows she's fake and everyone hates the K's already. Is it a slow news day or something?



It is fascinating how people see it differently.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I saw people pointing out that her rebuttal was probably written a while ago since it says Search instead of Notes lol. She shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> I watched Keeping Up last night and the whole episode was about her it was a bit overload. Isn't that show usually a few months behind ???.....the GQ drama was like last month and they spoke about the tape of Kanye ranting at a club after the Grammys like it just happened. Messy editing and not exactly the correct timeline of events.
> 
> 
> Also a couple of celebs have been faving anti Taylor tweets.


I don't understand the search part. Meaning she had to search her phone for her statement?


----------



## berrydiva

L etoile said:


> It's interesting that everyone sees it differently. In my uber-competitive professional mind, taking credit for my success would be the worst (by far), followed by "that b" (which is essentially t.h.o.t. in my circle), followed by saying that they might have sex with me. "I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex" is the lyric, right? Meh. I still haven't seen the video but the transcript makes it look like he only gave her a partial quote so it seems like people are making something of nothing. I was looking forward to seeing what all the fuss was about but this is getting boring. Everyone knows she's fake and everyone hates the K's already. Is it a slow news day or something?


Huh? Thot = bish? How is a whore equivalent to a bish?

The actual lyric is "For all my southside *****s who know me best, I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex. Why? I made that bish famous. God damn. I made that bish famous. For all the girls that got d8ck from Kanye West...." (actually one of my fav songs on the album tbh). The line "I made that bish famous" might not have even been part of the song when he quoted her the lyric...often times, when recording artist, especially hip hop artist, will ad lib as they're reciting their written verses. Obviously, I don't know as I wasn't there just pointing out that he may not have even conceived that lyric yet. And, no one should be taking these lyrics seriously...it's a Kaye fookery song. Either way, Taylor maintained that he called her not for approval but to release the song on her twitter account - either way she was not forthright and Kanye has always maintained that he contacted her out of respect for their friendship. I see nothing in that video that makes him a liar and everything that proves she manipulated the situation in her favor.

I've been called worse than a bish in my lifetime and having been called other derogatory racial epithets worse than the n-word makes being called a bish low on the scale of bothersome. However, making a statement that one can have sex with me, if they want, implies that my body is not my own and to some degree I don't have free will to make that decision. I find that more degrading than being called a bish also I don't find someone calling me a "bad bish" or the like insulting.


----------



## shiny_things

berrydiva said:


> No she's not. He's the reason he took a dip in popularity by shifting his focus from music to fashion. His fans are not as interested in his fashion as they are his music. It's comical that anyone would think she's the reason his popularity took a hit.



The whole thing made him a laughing stock, his ego will never be satisfied until she is made a laughing stock.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> The whole thing made him a laughing stock, his ego will never be satisfied until she is made a laughing stock.


To who exactly? Folks on tpf (many know knew very little about him and never listened to his music)? Trust me when I say it really didn't do as much damage as you think and Kanye damaged his brand more with his fashion attempts than anything with Taylor. Just because the gossip blogs likes stories that generate clicks which this "beef" with Taylor satisfies doesn't really that's the larger conversation about him.


----------



## AEGIS

CeeJay said:


> But .. was Taylor in California at this time???
> *'Immediately destroy all recordings': Taylor Swift's attorney threatened Kanye West with legal action over 'criminal' taping of phone conversation*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-taping-phone-conversation.html#ixzz4EmfEwN3C




Whatever. Everyone has heard it and seen it and it is saved in multiple locations. This isn't 1970 Ms. Swift, despite your proclivity towards ugly swimsuits and equally ugly handbags.


----------



## CeeJay

^^ Exactly, why bother .. everyone has heard about it


----------



## terebina786

Destroy and then what? Everyone's already heard it... Now she's confirmed that it actually was her.


----------



## arnott

CeeJay said:


> See, I don't see Taylor as a 'nerd' at all, to me .. she IS the quintessential Regina George!  If you look at her bio info, she had a "tough time" in middle school (per HER comments), but started modeling for Abercrombie & Fitch during her teen years, so it's not like she didn't think she was pretty or good enough.  Also, her parents DID invest in her career, by moving from Pennsylvania to Tennessee so that she could start making the rounds in Nashville.
> 
> I do have to laugh when the "pro-Taylor" bio's go on about her 'wonderful' (sic) voice ("oh - her Grand mother was an Opera Singer), but IMO .. she has a HORRIBLE voice, extremely thin and she's off-key many times.  *Honestly, I truly don't get her appeal*, and ever since she started this "girls group" business, I have disliked her even more.  While I'm no fan of Kanye, I am glad that Taylor has been exposed to be not quite the "innocent".



I don't either!      Why is she so popular?  I just don't get it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Didn't prove anything to me. And if it did I'd never side with Kanye West. Never in a million years.


----------



## Aminamina

I have a premonition this "liar, liar" thing is going to be the beginning of the end of Kim & the whole Co, possibly. It will bite them back in a big way.


----------



## mkr

I didn't watch the show or read any details, but if Taylor is a liar, she needs called out on it.  I'm REALLY upset that it was KIM who did it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now if someone just comes with receipts Kim and Khloe's fake butts and lipo....


----------



## Ladybug09

myown said:


> - jj


You can definitely see the implant outline in the Striped bathing suit.


----------



## prettyprincess

I hope she sues!


----------



## terebina786

She could sue.. But that's exactly what Kanye wants.


----------



## arnott

Aminamina said:


> I have a premonition this "liar, liar" thing is going to be the beginning of the end of Kim & the whole Co, possibly. It will bite them back in a big way.



What a glorious day that will be!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand the search part. Meaning she had to search her phone for her statement?



Yeah. If she wrote that note last night it would say Notes in the top left corner not Search. At least it's that way with iPhones. People think she wrote it when Kim first mentioned the tape a month or so ago.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lots of people are very bothered by kim's action
and even called her and kanye bullies etc..
but you have to look at the bigger picture
which is drum roll please... taylor is a liar
nevertheless, what they did was shady and for kim to snapchat it
yawww, cat claws  
ha, guess who got the last laugh???


----------



## Viva La Fashion

what really bothers me was taylor was like i know the line ( I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex)
but hey i didn't know i was being called a b*tch??
really because being called a ***** is waaay nastier than being mentioned to have sex with someone
i mean girl, shut your mouth up and hide


----------



## Viva La Fashion

http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/18/taylor-swift-kanye-west-phone-call-criminal/

thats why its says search and not notes
she know all along and she couldve came clean about it
didnt she know kim would enjoy this so much???
kim is having a celebration of her lifetime after this


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm lol'ing at the thought that Taylor made Kanye a laughingstock.  I'm no fan of his but seriously the only people who considered him a laughingstock because of his interactions with TS are the people who are probably just going to be on TS's side anyway.


----------



## scarlet555

Poor Tom Hiddleston, wonder how long he is going to stick around.  It can't be good for his career.

Suing Kanye and Kim will keep them in the news longer...  But hey... the non-fan adults are not siding with Taylor,  I think everyone knew she was fake, it was a matter of time before it came out.  My favorite comment was from Camille Belle.  Hehehe.


----------



## JoeyLouis

mkr said:


> I didn't watch the show or read any details, but if Taylor is a liar, she needs called out on it.  I'm REALLY upset that it was KIM who did it.



Yah.. If only it were Selena Gomez that outted her lol. "I was there when the convo happened."


----------



## shiny_things

Hiddlestone knows what he's getting into. He can't not


----------



## mrskolar09

Ngl, I am reveling in all this.  It's a good day to be on the internet


----------



## Tivo

Taylor is a fraud and I'm glad she's been exposed. No amount of litigation will erase that she is a snake.


----------



## whimsic

berrydiva said:


> Think it doesn't matter much if Kim left that part out. Taylor maintained that the only conversation she had with Kanye regarding the song was him asking her to release it on her twitter account. For me and it seems others, this does prove Taylor was lying. Taylor hopped on the outrage bandwagon of her fans who tweeted disgust in the "I made that bish famous" line. When the album originally dropped she was mum until fans started tweeting. Plus that's the part she's outraged by not the part where he says they can still have sex?! FOHWTBS.
> 
> I know many folks don't like Kim so she will be in the wrong on this regardless but she had receipts. I'm giving Kim a slowclap on this one for being messy bish of the week.



Yes It does matter that Kim left the part out - thats the part Taylor spoke out against. What she thinks about the sex part is irrelevant.

And she can't address everything that went on between her and Kanye, it was a one hour phone call after all.

I don't think Kim exposed much. And why now? Desperate for a ratings boost?

I wish Kim had posted proof Taylor was aware of that line, I think her outrage is fake.

This obsession Kanye has with Taylor is creepy.


----------



## Vienna

This ongoing feud with Taylor keeps him in the media limelight. That's why it seems like an obsession.


----------



## labelwhore04

The way i see it is that there's 3 sides to this story, taylors side, kimyes side and the truth. I don't believe a word that comes out of any of their mouths. In reality though, i think that Taylor honestly didn't know about the "*****" line, but judging from their convo, she seemed cool with the general concept so Kanye thought she would be ok with that, but then she wasn't, so she tried to play it off like she was clueless about the entire thing, which backfired obviously. I think they're both liars in this situation. Kanye wasn't upfront about exactly what his lyrics were gonna be but then when it came out she tried to play the victim role and act like she didn't know anything about it. They both basically just snaked eachother.


----------



## mrsinsyder

From the director of one of Taylor's music videos... wow, poor taste


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't know too much detail of what's happening with Tay And Ye but from everything I've read here, all I can say is that Kanye needs to  stop fighting with girls. I see a lot of people compare Tay to Regina George, but man I must say I feel like "Regina George" exists in all of us especially behind a computer...lol...I'm not a fan per se of Tay but I must say her girl time vids seem pretty fun to me if I were a gal in my 20's.  I mean I'd rather see her video clips than what the K's post of all their nudity and "sexiness". Above everything else whether she agreed to the lyrics or not I just don't see why Kanye even has to mention having sex with Taylor unless there's some kind of lusting obsession or some kind of psycho mentality. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lil_fashionista

mrsinsyder said:


> From the director of one of Taylor's music videos... wow, poor taste



Whatever your thoughts on the matter, how can someone compare an Internet fued to what happened to Nicole Brown Simpson!


----------



## Fran0421

I am a bit confused with all the details. I don't really support any of them. I think Taylor went about it the wrong way though. If she didnt really not know about the "*^%" she should have adressed it from the very beginning and said there was a phone convention and I thought the song was cool but then when I eventually heard it, I was upset. I think being upfront about it all would have saved her all this feud. I have a feeling she is just getting advice from her legal team and obviously they had back and foward discussions with Kim and Kanye etc. Hence why she wrote that note that seems to have been written beforehand because she knew it would eventually break out.


----------



## Singra

I was just on a reputable news site and the number of articles that have been written about this "feud" over the years is incredible... it's sexism this, racism that, "facist feminism", reality celebrity-ism, vacuous personality-ism, whatever other -ism you want to conjure up... Arghhh... who cares this feud jumped the shark so long ago, may it die a quick, withering death so we can move onto the next bulls*t gossip story.


----------



## lazeny

mrsinsyder said:


> From the director of one of Taylor's music videos... wow, poor taste


Wow, that's low.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> I was just on a reputable news site and the number of articles that have been written about this "feud" over the years is incredible... it's sexism this, racism that, "facist feminism", reality celebrity-ism, vacuous personality-ism, whatever other -ism you want to conjure up... Arghhh... who cares this feud jumped the shark so long ago, may it die a quick, withering death so we can move onto the next bulls*t gossip story.



I know, right? The reality is it's just three ego-maniacal PR Manipulators having a spat. There are no winners here. And not one of them is better than the other.


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know, right? The reality is it's just three ego-maniacal PR Manipulators having a spat. There are no winners here. And not one of them is better than the other.



Also I feel what is happening, and this is a general comment on the current state of music, books and film, is that the PR machinery is eclipsing the products they are trying to sell. People give too much weight and attention to short-term metrics of success and I feel like something is getting lost.

Edit: I just realised I'm still using an analog approach I'm still focused on their music when really that's not their primary product. That's the thing that irks me... it feels like their celebrity and all the bulls*t surrounding them has greater commercial value than the artistry.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Viva La Fashion said:


> lots of people are very bothered by kim's action
> and even called her and kanye bullies etc..
> but you have to look at the bigger picture
> which is drum roll please... taylor is a liar
> nevertheless, what they did was shady and for kim to snapchat it
> yawww, cat claws
> ha, guess who got the last laugh???



Us!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## shiny_things

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know, right? The reality is it's just three ego-maniacal PR Manipulators having a spat. There are no winners here. And not one of them is better than the other.



Preach.


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> Poor Tom Hiddleston, wonder how long he is going to stick around.  It can't be good for his career.
> 
> Suing Kanye and Kim will keep them in the news longer...  But hey... the non-fan adults are not siding with Taylor,  I think everyone knew she was fake, it was a matter of time before it came out.  My favorite comment was from Camille Belle.  Hehehe.



What did she say?


----------



## lazeny

Camilla Belle posted this on her Instagram and Twitter.

"No need for revenge. Just sit back & wait. Those who hurt you will eventually screw up themselves & if you're lucky, God will let you watch."

Camilla Belle was allegedly referenced in Swift's song Better than Revenge.


----------



## Singra

Oh sweet Jesus, she's so deluded. Dear Taylor, the high road is saying absolutely nothing, just let it die already.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great article

Taylor Swift considers pursuing criminal & civil action against Kanye West

http://www.celebitchy.com/495580/ta...ing_criminal_civil_action_against_kanye_west/


----------



## AEGIS

lovemysavior said:


> I don't know too much detail of what's happening with Tay And Ye but from everything I've read here, all I can say is that Kanye needs to  stop fighting with girls. I see a lot of people compare Tay to Regina George, but man I must say I feel like "Regina George" exists in all of us especially behind a computer...lol...I'm not a fan per se of Tay but I must say her girl time vids seem pretty fun to me if I were a gal in my 20's.  I mean I'd rather see her video clips than what the K's post of all their nudity and "sexiness". Above everything else whether she agreed to the lyrics or not I just don't see why Kanye even has to mention having sex with Taylor unless there's some kind of lusting obsession or some kind of psycho mentality.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


He's not fighting with a girl. His wife is.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mrsinsyder said:


> From the director of one of Taylor's music videos... wow, poor taste



...yikes! That is pretty messed up of him


----------



## Yoshi1296

Here is a good article about Taylor from Cosmo. I think the author makes some good points.

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/news/a61508/taylor-swift-playing-the-victim/


----------



## Wildflower22

I can't listen to Taylor's music the same now. However, I think Kanye and Kim are going to come out of this looking far worse than Taylor. What is their obsession with Taylor? Why do they continually make a spectacle of her? I think this is the beginning of the end of the Kardashians.


----------



## mkr

One can only hope...


----------



## Charles

Why is everyone being so mean to my future ex wife??


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> I can't listen to Taylor's music the same now. However, I think Kanye and Kim are going to come out of this looking far worse than Taylor. What is their obsession with Taylor? Why do they continually make a spectacle of her? I think this is the beginning of the end of the Kardashians.


The amount of times you guys believed some incident was the beginning of the end for them. I honestly wouldn't put it past all 3 of them to be in it together. The fact that people believe Taylor to be so innocent is comical.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> The amount of times you guys believed some incident was the beginning of the end for them. I honestly wouldn't put it past all 3 of them to be in it together. The fact that people believe Taylor to be so innocent is comical.



Seriously, though, I don't think she's "so innocent".  I'm well aware that she's calculated and crafty.  With that being said, these tapes prove nothing.  Taylor specifically said she had an issue with the B word.  Now, whether that word bothers you (not you, but you in general) or not isn't the issue here.  It bothered her and she said that from the get go.  The tapes make no mention of that, so that assertion from her is still "true", at least not disputed.  The rest about her lying about the convo being about the song's release, again, no proof here.  The tapes released were not 100% uncut, so it's entirely possible the Twitter release was discussed and Kim simply cut it out.  Obviously I like Taylor, but this seems pretty straight forward.  If you don't like her, then you're gonna read into it and make it something it's not.


----------



## Fran0421

From a music industry aspect ( not that I know much), I think that if she approved the sex part, it would be pretty obvious it would go downhill from there in the lyrics . Also by Kanye calling her ( which obviously also makes him look good for "doing the right thing by her") if his intentions are good or bad who knows, it's very rare for an artist to call the person you are talking about to get approval. I think she also would know that the rap industry has swearing, provocative terms etc in their songs. I think she just doesn't like being named in the song and her image is too clean cut for it, from her perspective it might taint it. On the other hand, she has written some songs about other people too such as 'dear John' and ' style?' In a way that is also demeaning and not too sure if she did ask them for approval. I see her point in that the tapes don't mention the part she is upset about but it also seems naive.


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> Seriously, though, I don't think she's "so innocent".  I'm well aware that she's calculated and crafty.  With that being said, these tapes prove nothing.  Taylor specifically said she had an issue with the B word.  Now, whether that word bothers you (not you, but you in general) or not isn't the issue here.  It bothered her and she said that from the get go.  The tapes make no mention of that, so that assertion from her is still "true", at least not disputed.  The rest about her lying about the convo being about the song's release, again, no proof here.  The tapes released were not 100% uncut, so it's entirely possible the Twitter release was discussed and Kim simply cut it out.  Obviously I like Taylor, but this seems pretty straight forward.  If you don't like her, then you're gonna read into it and make it something it's not.


I'm coming from a different place entirely. Regardless of knowing of the existence of the line or not (and music, especially hip hop is very fluid so it may not have been part of the verse when he talked to her), I don't believe Taylor had an issue with it until her fans expressed outrage and unleashed on twitter. To me, that's when she expressed her faux outrage when looking at the timeline. She's been seen at Kanye's concerts. Am I really to believe she's never repeated any of his lyrics that are similarly bothersome/deragatory while at his concert?! Lyrics that probably included the word bish.


----------



## mrskolar09

I've seen the argument that 'if you don't like Taylor you're going to make this into something it's really not' but tbh, the same is true if you *do* like her.  You're probably just going to discount it and brush it off. 

I think the damage to her image is done tho.  It might get better in time, but she's not coming out of this unscathed.


----------



## mkr

But I'll bet everyone's rushing out to find Kanye's song.  He wins.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don't understand why she's offended at the word "b**ch" but not offended at the whole them having sex part?? Like girl you knew it coming.

Also I don't think them recording phone calls is illegal because they were supposedly filming for a documentary. I really don't see any wrong doing on Kimye's side.

People wanted the receipts...so she gave us the receipts! Simple.


----------



## mkr

Where I come from a guy calling a female a b!tch is a serious offense.  A woman can call her one and it's kinda funny, But a guy?  NO.

Maybe it's like that for her too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mkr said:


> Where I come from a guy calling a female a b!tch is a serious offense.  A woman can call her one and it's kinda funny, But a guy?  NO.
> 
> Maybe it's like that for her too.



You're right, she should feel offended, but what I meant was that the part that Kanye mentioned was just as offensive too imo. 

I didn't explain what I meant to say correctly in my previous post.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> I'm coming from a different place entirely. Regardless of knowing of the existence of the line or not (and music, especially hip hop is very fluid so it may not have been part of the verse when he talked to her), I don't believe Taylor had an issue with it until her fans expressed outrage and unleashed on twitter. To me, that's when she expressed her faux outrage when looking at the timeline. She's been seen at Kanye's concerts. Am I really to believe she's never repeated any of his lyrics that are similarly bothersome/deragatory while at his concert?! Lyrics that probably included the word bish.



You could be right.  Also, I think this could be a simple misunderstanding blown out of proportion.  Perhaps Ye thought by running by most of the lyrics, it wouldn't be a big deal if he added a couple of words to help with the flow and underlying point of the verse.  Then Taylor hears it and was like "Uh, I didn't OK the B part, WTF?", then it kinda went from there.  Hell, I don't know.



mrskolar09 said:


> I've seen the argument that 'if you don't like Taylor you're going to make this into something it's really not' but tbh, the same is true if you *do* like her.  You're probably just going to discount it and brush it off.
> 
> I think the damage to her image is done tho.  It might get better in time, but she's not coming out of this unscathed.



I admitted that I like her, but I'm trying my best to be logical.  I think the beef with Katy Perry was super petty.  But, how do those tapes prove she's a liar?  Her issue from day 1 was the B word.  Did those tapes show her saying the B word was OK?  People are saying that she said he only called to OK him putting the song up on Twitter.  If this tape was 100% uncut and Twitter wasn't mentioned, you'd have a point, but it is cut, so it's entirely possible the Twitter part was cut out.


----------



## mkr

Kanye was kinda being nice by calling her about the song.  I think she wanted to be nice too so she said okay.  Then he calls her a b!tch.  I'd be p!ssed.


----------



## gazoo

Holy moly, what a mess. 

About the only thing I've come away with out of this video releasing spectacle is that Kanye was very sweet to Taylor on the videos that we've seen. I wish we could see more of this side of him. He seemed quite likable and earnest in direct contrast to how he is usually shown. It's a shame this spiraled out the way it did, by both Taylor and Kim. 

As far as Taylor's culpability in this mess, I feel she could have handled everything better. She implied from the get go that she knew nothing about the song, that the original phone call was to discuss his request for her to release his song on her Twitter account, and that's not true. She ok'd the sex line and even told him to do what he felt was appropriate. You can't then get huffy when an artist does just that. Especially an artist that regularly uses verbiage like this in his music. It's not like it's the first time Kanye has used profanity in his music. The tape doesn't show her saying, "Ok - but be sure to play me the finished song first". Maybe she did say that and it's been cut. The tapes appear heavily edited so who can say what was really said.

I've never thought her "innocent". I've thought her a brilliant businesswoman (yeah she's calculating - most super successful people are). I only wish she didn't hide behind a little girl act (nerdy girl or whatever) and own up to the fact that she's fully in control of her business. JMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her mistake was trying to make nice with him in the first place. She should have left it back in 2009 where it belongs. This is only delaying him being put out to pasture like most rappers that hit a certain age.


----------



## scarlet555

Fran0421 said:


> From a music industry aspect ( not that I know much), I* think that if she approved the sex part, it would be pretty obvious it would go downhill from there in the lyrics* . Also by Kanye calling her ( which obviously also makes him look good for "doing the right thing by her") if his intentions are good or bad who knows, it's very rare for an artist to call the person you are talking about to get approval. I think she also would know that the rap industry has swearing, provocative terms etc in their songs. I think she just doesn't like being named in the song and her image is too clean cut for it, from her perspective it might taint it. On the other hand, she has written some songs about other people too such as 'dear John' and ' style?' In a way that is also demeaning and not too sure if she did ask them for approval. I see her point in that the tapes don't mention the part she is upset about but it also seems naive.



A lot of time, no one asks permission, Kanye being painted as the bad guy from the Grammy time on, problably had tricks up his sleeve asked for permission, but knowning how snakes are, you have to record it.  It's probably only a rumor that TS is a snake_ to the public,_ I think the industry knows it and thus the precautions.  
And what did you expect when you are mentioned in this type of music, where you play the good girl and already no one believes you?


----------



## mrskolar09

Charles said:


> You could be right.  Also, I think this could be a simple misunderstanding blown out of proportion.  Perhaps Ye thought by running by most of the lyrics, it wouldn't be a big deal if he added a couple of words to help with the flow and underlying point of the verse.  Then Taylor hears it and was like "Uh, I didn't OK the B part, WTF?", then it kinda went from there.  Hell, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> I admitted that I like her, but I'm trying my best to be logical.  I think the beef with Katy Perry was super petty.  But, how do those tapes prove she's a liar?  Her issue from day 1 was the B word.  Did those tapes show her saying the B word was OK?  People are saying that she said he only called to OK him putting the song up on Twitter.  If this tape was 100% uncut and Twitter wasn't mentioned, you'd have a point, but it is cut, so it's entirely possible the Twitter part was cut out.



I wasn't so much referring to what you said as the majority of her fan base.  Given what most of them are posting on social media, it's quite clear they already had their minds made up.  

I get what you're saying, and I honestly don't believe the full story has come out yet.  I'm sure there's more to it, but whose side it favors is unknown.


----------



## Ladybug09

mrsinsyder said:


> From the director of one of Taylor's music videos... wow, poor taste


Not only tacky, but last I looked, OJ was acquitted of those charges....but many seem to forget that...


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Not only tacky, but last I looked, OJ was acquitted of those charges....but many seem to forget that...


Once the public forms their opinion, there's no changing their opinion.


----------



## Charles

Ladybug09 said:


> Not only tacky, but last I looked, OJ was acquitted of those charges....but many seem to forget that...



Being acquitted of something doesn't mean you didn't do it.


----------



## lovemysavior

I feel that if Taylor used the vocabulary in her music that Kanye uses in his or she even dare call him a slur how this would all be taken much more personal. It's like there's no sensitivity to calling women the B word any more. Just because his wife is ok with it, doesn't mean all women are. I'm sorry ,but I have zero respect for a man who degrades a woman in any way or form...famous or not! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

lovemysavior said:


> I feel that if Taylor used the vocabulary in her music that Kanye uses in his or she even dare call him a slur how this would all be taken much more personal. It's like there's no sensitivity to calling women the B word any more. Just because his wife is ok with it, doesn't mean all women are. I'm sorry ,but I have zero respect for a man who degrades a woman in any way or form...famous or not!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


I think what's interesting is that some people seem to feel that her being exposed as not so innocent is somehow advocating calling her a bish or using the term in a deragatory manner. It's not nor am I seeing many others say it's okay. I don't see anyone really letting Kanye off the hook; for the most part many people here have condemned his usage of the term. I don't think I understand that leap or how you're making that connection. And, Taylor and anyone else has all right to be offended if that's how they feel. However, Taylor, IMO, is full of mountains of sh*t as she's used people to make money just the same.  Come to think of it she might actually fit the description of a bish.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Taylor isn't some innocent new-to-the-scene nice girl. That's a carefully orchestrated image.

This has been going on since_ at least_ 2013. Lainey had an interesting take on her VF interview that year.
http://www.laineygossip.com/Taylor-...nd-desperate-but-wont-speak-for-herself/26171

Taylor isn't happy unless SHE's controlling the narrative. That's why she's really pissed with Kim and Kanye IMO.

And with articles like this about her patents being difficult and controlling?   Sounds a bit like Taylor...


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Taylor isn't some innocent new-to-the-scene nice girl. That's a carefully orchestrated image.
> 
> This has been going on since_ at least_ 2013. Lainey had an interesting take on her VF interview that year.
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Taylor-...nd-desperate-but-wont-speak-for-herself/26171
> 
> Taylor isn't happy unless SHE's controlling the narrative. That's why she's really pissed with Kim and Kanye IMO.


This article feels like to me she is the type of woman that wants to be her free self but is hung up on what society has dictated to her what she should be if she wants to be perceived as a "respectable". Personally, I respect people more who are real and their true self; but Taylor has a well cultivated image to maintain. An image which brings in the bank, so how can she be anything but this disingenuous creation of a modern day feminist. It has been working well for her so far. I honestly would respect her more if she actually owned her stronghold on her image and stop acting like it was happenstance.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


>


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreeSpirit71 said:


>



+1!!!

All she ever does is right music about people and she never calls them up asking for permission. Something golden my friend found and sent to me:


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> +1!!!
> 
> All she ever does is right music about people and she never calls them up asking for permission. Something golden my friend found and sent to me:
> 
> View attachment 3414318


Damn. Did she really post the breakup VM on youtube?


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> Damn. Did she really post the breakup VM on youtube?



That's what everyone has been saying, personally I have no idea. I would love to hear it though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And *then* goes on Ellen to talk about him- over 4 minutes worth (at 3.15 she talks about him breaking up with her over the phone BUT the whole segment is about JJonas)


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreeSpirit71 said:


>




LOL God bless you for finding this!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yoshi1296 said:


> LOL God bless you for finding this!!!



LOL...no worries - this is actually a section of the MySpace video, this is the one ppl are talking about re: the JJonas diss.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is a great dissection of the evolution of Taylor



> *I DO have thoughts on Taylor Swift, thanks for asking...
> *
> When I was 16, I went to a Taylor Swift concert in Portland, Oregon during her _Fearless_ tour. I went with a girlfriend for both of our birthdays, having scored the tickets through a radio sweepstakes winner who apparently did not want to go to a Taylor Swift concert. Hayley and I were two lanky freshmen with bad posture and over-plucked eyebrows, and we had hit the jackpot. We wore matching puff-paint t-shirts and short shorts. Our parents dropped us off at the Rose Garden knowing we’d be safe with our tween peers, who were flocking to the merch tables in throngs, a mass of cowgirl boots and sundresses followed by low hanging clouds of Victoria’s Secret body spray. This was before Taylor’s soft sexual revolution, before tight body suits and sparkly hot pants; she was one of us, the best version of what we all hoped we could become. To go to her concert was to make a pilgrimage, so like the smell of sweat under sugary body spray, there was a dutiful hallowed-ness just under the frenetic, pubescent shrieks. We were there to dance with our friends and also to worship at the altar of Taylor Alison Swift, Patron Saint of beating back puberty with a sparkly microphone, and victoriously reclaiming the attention of Boys Who Don’t Know You Exist.
> 
> Looking back, it was a disconcertingly well-orchestrated event. The choreography so learned it never felt uncomfortable (a feat for a tall girl who is not a graceful girl). The wardrobe so perfectly balanced between beautiful and conservative, you wanted to be her, but never in a toxic or jealous way. The between-song monologues were empowering and sweet. She made us feel special. It was an “enchanting” night (to steal an oft-used word from Tay herself) with the older girl who passes you in the hallway with a wink and a smile.
> 
> “You Belong With Me” was the anthem for us, the not-very-cool-girls gathered at her concert on a balmy May night. It was about our rise. She was telling us, bleating over us into her bejeweled mic, that there is something virtuous about being not-very-cool girls. That the cool girl is inferior in character and humor; she has nothing but her looks and her popularity, she must manipulate and tear down others, that’s all she has. And you? You are special and amazing and worthy. She shook her blonde curls with a totally palatable amount of sex appeal and we nodded, hypnotized. There is virtue in being uncool and anybody who can’t see that is of flawed character. Someday you’ll show them. Someday they’ll see.
> 
> I left the concert on a cloud. In the years ahead, I would listen to her on repeat, reveling in my feelings about Boys I Never Spoke To instead of writing my social studies paper; talking in my social studies class about how Kanye West cut her off at the VMAs, and what a loose cannon, poor Taylor. She got the better of him though, and wrote “Innocent” out of the whole thing.
> 
> And then I went to college, and besides an occasional throwback jam when I felt like drowning in nostalgia, I was over Swift. I was over the very concept of drama (a thing I proclaimed at any opportunity, intoxicated and otherwise) and now Taylor was singing about hot ex-boyfriends, which was dramatic and not something I could not relate to. She was starting to sound the same and it had become draining to follow along. Most of my not-very-cool girlfriends agreed. We’d seemingly matured beyond her date-boy-breakup-with-boy-write-song-about-boy formula and even “Feeling 22” seemed overly self-celebratory. We parted ways and I followed her doings lazily from a social media arm’s length, sleeping on _Red_ entirely.
> 
> But Taylor didn’t like that people didn’t like her hit-writing formula. Leading up to_1989_, she made some cutting sexism accusations and “Shake it off” was the cornerstone. It was sexist that people criticized her for doing things men also do. A budding feminist myself, I nodded vaguely. I didn’t want to be on the wrong side of history here! Moderate irritation persisted but I had to hand it to her: celebrity men date and screw and sing about women, too.
> 
> When _1989_ launched in its entirety, it was a new day. Critics and I agreed that her music had grown up. All of the songs still felt like thinly veiled subtweets, but now I had exes and I was an increasingly informed feminist and I wanted to like her. It was great music for driving, for running, for exploring my feelings about Boys Who Don’t Want to Text Me Back.
> 
> If the album was a more subtle animation of her tried-and-true game, the tour was not. It was a gratuitously star and rhinestone-studded affair and it all began alongside the methodic drafting of her “girl squad,” a move she’s hinted was to shield herself from the sexist criticism she met when dating boys in the public eye. It seemed Swift was having a pseudo-feminist awakening: lauding female friendship, and even including the likes of Lena Dunham in her squad (although offset in her physical normalcy by 36 supermodels). But a less male-focused tour didn’t mean a less dramatic one, as a feud with Katy Perry was nurtured into “Bad Blood,” resulting in some cutting tweets from Perry and plenty of tweets from other members of the Internet. Swift always has the last word, though, and now she has 300 girls to rally behind her for it. There they are, making surprise appearances at every single show as if rabbits from a magician’s hat. Storming through the “Bad Blood” music video in leather and weaponry, marching down the _1989_ catwalk, all glitter and legs. (A note on legs: Swift welcomed _1989_ with a sexual-ish awakening that involved 40 percent more nakedness on stage, but careful and impressive avoidance of anything that could be construed by even conservative fans as “too sexy.”)
> 
> Once again, it all felt calculated, her entire existence like a rehearsed operation of planting and carefully avoiding landmines: She hand-wrapped Christmas presents the size of military supply drops for fans she chose from instagram. She delivered some of them in person. She bought random fans dinner. She also made tone-deaf comments toward Nicki Minaj, accusing her of ”pitting women against each other” when Minaj spoke out against the whiteness of award shows and getting snubbed for video of the year at the VMAs. In a rare show of fallibility, Swift made an apology and the two performed together at the VMAs. But even this show of camaraderie felt manufactured, because at that very award show the anti-Katy Perry “Bad Blood” music video, which now appears on dictionary.com when you search “overkill,” would beat out arguably more impactful work (cough cough Kendrick Lamar), and Taylor and her squad would rejoice as if surprised. She’d had the last word on Katy Perry _and_ smartly patched up her relationship with the queen of “what’s good?” But in calling Minaj out she made a telling slip: we could all see that “you’re tearing down women” was Swift’s new favorite response to criticism, but she had now also revealed her _willingness_ to throw anyone into this no-win game of us-vs-them. Because no opponent is too big when you have 3,600 supermodels, Lena Dunham, and the U.S. national women’s soccer team behind you. Of course, I’m not the only one to notice the eeriness of the girl squad: there’s Taylor Swift, covered in rhinestones, destroying every man who ever gave her a sideways glance with peppy pop beats or moody guitar riffs, all while strutting down the runway arm in arm with anyone who’s anyone. If you’re a woman and you criticise her, you’re sabotaging another woman. If you’re anyone and you criticize her, you risk her girl squad flocking to her defense while she musically carves her side of the story into the soundtrack of history. Because she will have the last word. Remember when she told us not-very-cool girls that one day everyone will see how great we are? Boys will live to regret ignoring you and mean girls will, too.
> 
> When the “Famous” Kanye West business happened, the girl squad mobilized to TSwift’s defense and she summoned a vitriolic Grammy acceptance speech, “to all the young girls out there.” But it wasn’t to all the young girls out there, it was to Kanye West and we all knew it. He claimed to have asked permission but Kanye is a “loose cannon” and Taylor Swift is shaking just a little bit in her Anna Wintour haircut, evoking just enough victimhood to earn applause from clickbait publications. Just a young woman wronged by a broken man who’s always been a loose cannon - she even wrote a song about him, remember? Again, Taylor Swift calls on feminism when it will carry her message. (But she would remain silent in the heat of Ke$ha losing her suit against Dr. Luke, eventually giving a generous monetary gift to the artist, but preferring to reserve her immeasurably powerful _voice_ for other things, presumably “safer” topics, like the tyranny of Apple Music.)
> 
> And now, here we are. Taylor Swift and Calvin Harris break up and she starts dating Tom Hiddleston weeks later, which we learn exactly one night before Kim Kardashian-West tells GQ that Kanye did in fact get Taylor’s permission for the “Famous” lyric _and_ he has it on film. Taylor camp denies the approval but nobody cares because #Hiddleswift, which suddenly also feels manufactured. Then Swift camp confirms rumors that she wrote ex Harris’ summer anthem “This is What You Came For.” Harris leads with graciousness, acknowledging that she wrote it and out-revealing her by adding that she sang on it too. He compliments her lyricism, and then leads us on such a deliberate and carefultwitter journey that “tirade” feels a reckless descriptor. He says it’s hurtful that Swift’s team would reveal this now, as if to make him look bad. He tells us that Taylor wanted to be anonymous. He mentions that she should focus on her new relationship, and then that he refuses to be buried like Katy Perry. He closes with well wishes reminiscent of the thing your dad says: “Tell them to go to hell so politely they look forward to the trip.”
> 
> The air was so humid with think pieces it was on the verge of a thunderstorm. And then, last night, Kim Kardashian-West posted a snapchat story confirming what she and Kanye had said all along: he called and asked for permission re: “Famous.”
> 
> It’s now raining criticism, from every notable angle but most notably: race and feminism and Taylor’s less than flattering history with both. I can’t smell the Victoria’s Secret body spray anymore. Instead, I smell fear rolling off of Taylor Swift in sweaty waves. Here’s a young woman who has aged in the spotlight, but not necessarily matured. Who has made a career turning dirty laundry into catchy number ones, calling out other people’s mistakes, and then calling for feminism - a good and worthy and valid thing - when it will protect her from criticism, but not in other times, or with obvious intersectionality, or with much obligation to practice what she preaches (see also: white feminism). She has been accused of cultural appropriation and hasn’t showed up to talk about how #blacklivesmatter. She allowed Kanye West and his complicated public image to take the fall for a choice she apparently regretted after the fact. And most of all: she has leveraged “someday you’ll see” into a spray-and-pray war strategy that has alienated her from just about everyone. Even her girl squad can’t help now; their feeble attempts at support only entrap them on what is pretty clearly the wrong side of us-vs-them.
> 
> *Taylor Swift is now standing alone, presumably under the bleachers, with no one left to accuse and little left to prove. She’s human, it’s true. People will finger-wag about how we, as a society, “love to tear people down.” And who knows that better than Taylor Swift? As it turns out, us not-very-cool girls are pretty good at it.*



*Source:* Sarah at http://sarahissharp.tumblr.com/post/147623615458


----------



## AEGIS

Yoshi1296 said:


> +1!!!
> 
> All she ever does is right music about people and she never calls them up asking for permission. Something golden my friend found and sent to me:
> 
> View attachment 3414318




Damn! That hurt my feelings. Not really but I laughe .


----------



## Lola69

Yoshi1296 said:


> +1!!!
> 
> All she ever does is right music about people and she never calls them up asking for permission. Something golden my friend found and sent to me:
> 
> View attachment 3414318



Good post!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

As far as her writing music I don't see why she would have to get permission from the guys who dump her...I mean she was part of that relationship so she has the right to sing about her experiences as most songs do. It's totally different with Kanye because he wasn't in a relationship with her, he just straight up dissed her way back when and continues to do so. The whole thing about him asking for permission seems bogus to me because Kanye is known to say what he wants when he wants so I don't know why he would feel the need to ask anyone for permission to do anything for his "artist" music. I don't think he asked permission from all of those individuals that he made look alikes in his video and he just did it anyway. So why would he even care if Taylor got mad or not that he had to ask for her "permissIon". It all seems like a Kardashian scheme of some sort especially after I watched the last episode and Kim denied taking her mom's advice to talk things out with Taylor. She had this evil look on her face when she said she was not going to take her mom's advice to ask Taylor what went wrong.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There's speculation these two will be over before the Emmys.

The below article was referenced in a Celebitchy post:





*Taylor Swift-Tom Hiddleston Relationship is Fake, Actor Regrets Agreeing to PR Stunt (EXCLUSIVE)*











Taylor Swift's relationship with Tom Hiddleston is nothing more than a contrived publicity stunt, a source close to the British actor tells THG.

Moreover, Hiddleston now regrets ever going along with it.

We've omitted certain details such as the friend's name, the London neighborhood in which he lives, and the pub in which he met Tom. While we believe the below account to be accurate, this is to protect our source's identify for fear of retribution from Taylor Swift's Squad.

Kidding. Yet not really.

Within the past seven days, this friend divulged to our source details surrounding the actor's romance with a certain American pop star. Details suggesting, as we have theorized numerous times in the last few weeks, that Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston's romance is fake.

Not just flaunting it a little extra for the paparazzi, either. We're talking full on bogus - arranged by publicists, staged kissing photos levels of fake.

How so? Let's begin.

This friend, who describes Tom as "a pleasant guy who is very talkative, charming, and humble," passed this along within the last seven days:

"Tom and Taylor’s relationship was initially set up by Taylor’s PR team after they bumped into each other at Anna Wintour’s house-party." This was fueled in large part by "Taylor’s desire to stay relevant within the public eye until she decides to release her next album."

Given "Tom’s attempt to become James Bond," and his involvement in Thor, well, he was a prime target for Swift's managers.

Did Hiddleston balk at this? Of course, however, "she is a beautiful, successful, and a generally lovely girl," and he wants to be Bond, so ...He ran with it:






"Tom was prepared to go along with it because he believed that he and Taylor would be able to find something in common with each other."

"At least have some fun together. It worked, and whilst he does care about Taylor, he is now beginning to realize that he may have made a mistake."

Most notably, our source hilariously adds, "after she insisted upon them meeting each other’s parents within the space of twenty four hours."

*LOL. That would be a red flag for most guys, even those agreeing to a fake relationship. Talk about going from 0-100, REAL QUICK!
*
*"*Taylor is practically glued to his side," our insider adds.

"After only one month of dating, she is talking about moving in with him, getting married, and having children with him."

"Tom has always had huge commitment issues, so Taylor talking to him about those things, and after such a short amount of time, is really beginning to freak him out."

"Taylor is practically glued to his side," our insider adds.

"After only one month of dating, she is talking about moving in with him, getting married, and having children with him."

"Tom has always had huge commitment issues, so Taylor talking to him about those things, and after such a short amount of time, is really beginning to freak him out."







"He feels like he has no choice but to adhere to her demands because he knows how much influence she has (her break up albums and the such)."

"He didn’t get with Taylor with the intention of anything long term (previous sources regarding him wanting to 'have fun' and 'blow off some steam' [are] correct)."

Now he feels trapped, and under constant pressure, as "being under the spotlight and knowing who Taylor is makes it difficult for him." 
He’s "beginning to feel like he has no choice" in his own personal matters, "such as her deciding to go to Australia with him."

How will this play out? If our source is to be believed, it's only a question of when, and how ugly the fallout will be:

"He knows that, sooner or later, he is going to have to be honest with her so that they can finally go their separate ways," the source adds.

Basically, except a double album with all the material she's going to get from the Calvin Harris breakup and this fiasco back to back.

Well? What do you think? You buying it?

Did Hiddleston get played by Taylor's team, hook, line and sinker? Or are we at THG getting played by our supposed inside source?

*Source:* http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...dleston-relationship-is-fake-actor-regrets-a/


----------



## bisousx

He feels like he has no choice. Give me a break. It's been 1 month. He sounds like a weenie.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lazeny said:


> Camilla Belle posted this on her Instagram and Twitter.
> 
> "No need for revenge. Just sit back & wait. Those who hurt you will eventually screw up themselves & if you're lucky, God will let you watch."
> 
> Camilla Belle was allegedly referenced in Swift's song Better than Revenge.



Lol! Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's speculation these two will be over before the Emmys.
> 
> The below article was referenced in a Celebitchy post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taylor Swift-Tom Hiddleston Relationship is Fake, Actor Regrets Agreeing to PR Stunt (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift's relationship with Tom Hiddleston is nothing more than a contrived publicity stunt, a source close to the British actor tells THG.
> 
> Moreover, Hiddleston now regrets ever going along with it.
> 
> We've omitted certain details such as the friend's name, the London neighborhood in which he lives, and the pub in which he met Tom. While we believe the below account to be accurate, this is to protect our source's identify for fear of retribution from Taylor Swift's Squad.
> 
> Kidding. Yet not really.
> 
> Within the past seven days, this friend divulged to our source details surrounding the actor's romance with a certain American pop star. Details suggesting, as we have theorized numerous times in the last few weeks, that Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston's romance is fake.
> 
> Not just flaunting it a little extra for the paparazzi, either. We're talking full on bogus - arranged by publicists, staged kissing photos levels of fake.
> 
> How so? Let's begin.
> 
> This friend, who describes Tom as "a pleasant guy who is very talkative, charming, and humble," passed this along within the last seven days:
> 
> "Tom and Taylor’s relationship was initially set up by Taylor’s PR team after they bumped into each other at Anna Wintour’s house-party." This was fueled in large part by "Taylor’s desire to stay relevant within the public eye until she decides to release her next album."
> 
> Given "Tom’s attempt to become James Bond," and his involvement in Thor, well, he was a prime target for Swift's managers.
> 
> Did Hiddleston balk at this? Of course, however, "she is a beautiful, successful, and a generally lovely girl," and he wants to be Bond, so ...He ran with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom was prepared to go along with it because he believed that he and Taylor would be able to find something in common with each other."
> 
> "At least have some fun together. It worked, and whilst he does care about Taylor, he is now beginning to realize that he may have made a mistake."
> 
> Most notably, our source hilariously adds, "after she insisted upon them meeting each other’s parents within the space of twenty four hours."
> 
> *LOL. That would be a red flag for most guys, even those agreeing to a fake relationship. Talk about going from 0-100, REAL QUICK!
> *
> *"*Taylor is practically glued to his side," our insider adds.
> 
> "After only one month of dating, she is talking about moving in with him, getting married, and having children with him."
> 
> "Tom has always had huge commitment issues, so Taylor talking to him about those things, and after such a short amount of time, is really beginning to freak him out."
> 
> "Taylor is practically glued to his side," our insider adds.
> 
> "After only one month of dating, she is talking about moving in with him, getting married, and having children with him."
> 
> "Tom has always had huge commitment issues, so Taylor talking to him about those things, and after such a short amount of time, is really beginning to freak him out."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He feels like he has no choice but to adhere to her demands because he knows how much influence she has (her break up albums and the such)."
> 
> "He didn’t get with Taylor with the intention of anything long term (previous sources regarding him wanting to 'have fun' and 'blow off some steam' [are] correct)."
> 
> Now he feels trapped, and under constant pressure, as "being under the spotlight and knowing who Taylor is makes it difficult for him."
> He’s "beginning to feel like he has no choice" in his own personal matters, "such as her deciding to go to Australia with him."
> 
> How will this play out? If our source is to be believed, it's only a question of when, and how ugly the fallout will be:
> 
> "He knows that, sooner or later, he is going to have to be honest with her so that they can finally go their separate ways," the source adds.
> 
> Basically, except a double album with all the material she's going to get from the Calvin Harris breakup and this fiasco back to back.
> 
> Well? What do you think? You buying it?
> 
> Did Hiddleston get played by Taylor's team, hook, line and sinker? Or are we at THG getting played by our supposed inside source?
> 
> *Source:* http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...dleston-relationship-is-fake-actor-regrets-a/



Is sex included in the agreement?


----------



## Lola69

Sounds like BS to me. #opportunist


----------



## AEGIS

I don't fully buy that story.  Is he gay?


----------



## lazeny

If this is all true, then poor Tom. He'll never get out of this relationship unscathed.


----------



## Charles

Even if it is fake, out of all the eligible men in the business that Taylor could pick to boost her career....Hiddleston?  That's like saying you want to drive Formula One, so you start dating a guy who's in first place at your local track.  He's really popular there, but everywhere else he's kind of a no name.  If anything, this would boost his career.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Charles said:


> Even if it is fake, out of all the eligible men in the business that Taylor could pick to boost her career....Hiddleston?  That's like saying you want to drive Formula One, so you start dating a guy who's in first place at your local track.  He's really popular there, but everywhere else he's kind of a no name.  If anything, this would boost his career.


Wiki him.  He has a long resume of accomplishments.  I don't think he is that "unknown."


----------



## scarlet555

I don't think dating Taylor would boost your James Bond career, she is the whiny teen that didn't grow older and she needs a squad with her on and off stage, doesn't come off as good publicity...  Not sure what this poor man is doing or what his publicist told him, maybe he wanted to be more popular in America, again this is not a way to do it....
A lot of people that do like her music, don't like her if they even are willing to admit to liking her music.  If they do admit it, they say, but it's so catchy or they make the point of revealing:  I don't like her, just her music.


----------



## Charles

DesigningStyle said:


> Wiki him.  He has a long resume of accomplishments.  I don't think he is that "unknown."



Oh, I know who he is, but he's no where as popular as Taylor is.  Especially in the US.


----------



## AEGIS

Yes I would think he'd need a mature sexy woman to be Bond. Bond girls are typically very curvy.


----------



## lazeny

Charles said:


> Even if it is fake, out of all the eligible men in the business that Taylor could pick to boost her career....Hiddleston?  That's like saying you want to drive Formula One, so you start dating a guy who's in first place at your local track.  He's really popular there, but everywhere else he's kind of a no name.  If anything, this would boost his career.



Hiddleston is popular because of his character Loki in the Marvel Cinematic universe. But his other works are not as known, and many people only know him as character Loki.

His last movie with Elizabeth Olsen was not well recieved. High Rise was an indie movie. He was really good in The Night Manager, but IMO Hugh Laurie and Tom Hollander stole the scenes. Hiddleston  didn't get the exposure they thought TNM would bring.

If he wanted more exposure, especially in the US for his other works, dating Swift was a terrible idea. It certainly wouldn't help his campaign to get the Bond role. At the end of the day, Hiddleston would always have that stigma of being one of Swifts ex-boyfriends.


----------



## CeeJay

I posted a picture a while back of Tay & Tom at the airport, en-route to AUD.  When I saw that picture, to me .. it looked exactly like what this article is talking about!  Taylor was looking at Tom all googly-eyed, hanging on to him (_similar to the way LeAnn Rimes HANGS onto her husband_), whereas Tom had that look of "_OMG .. what have I done_"!  

Even if there was initial interest on both sides, I just get the feeling that while Taylor would love this to go the distance .. I just don't see that with Tom.  Yes, he was stupid enough to wear that dumb-a@@ T-Shirt and fake Tattoo, but in some respects, I'm also thinking .. "_hmmm - could that be because this is fake and Taylor's team asked him to do that_?".  That is the part that I just can't reckon .. a 30+ man doing that??? .. but, boy can I see Taylor and her team totally endorsing something like that because .. well .. it's rather 'teenage' behavior and IMO .. that is how Taylor still thinks. 

I don't know how any man would want to put themselves into a situation with her and her "team", 'cos the end result (_if things go badly_) .. a WHOLE ALBUM!


----------



## terebina786

She wasn't the cool kid in class but she's trying to be that _kid _now.


----------



## BagBerry13

I've read about a theory a few years ago that celebrities get mentally stuck at the age they become famous. Like arrested development. And clearly Taylor Swift is the proof for that. She's in her late 20s and is acting like a teenager, the period where she became famous. How Tom H. thought this was ever a good idea to get involved with her given she's got a reputation to write about her past relationships is beyond me. I never believed her clean cut image and it was proved once she started "assembling" her squad. She could be straight out of the film "Mean Girls". She's a huge drama queen and a fake feminist.


----------



## AEGIS

The thing I don't think Taylor is a fake feminist but she's a feminist of convenience.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Charles said:


> Oh, I know who he is, but he's no where as popular as Taylor is.  Especially in the US.


Oh okay.  And, not many people are as popular as Taylor!  Who do you think would be a good match for her?


----------



## DesigningStyle

And, just for the record, Hiddleston is no where near as sexy as he needs to be in order to be cast as Bond.  He has no appeal to me whatsoever.


----------



## Charles

lazeny said:


> If he wanted more exposure, especially in the US for his other works, dating Swift was a terrible idea. It certainly wouldn't help his campaign to get the Bond role. At the end of the day, Hiddleston would always have that stigma of being one of Swifts ex-boyfriends.



How many Americans knew him before he was dating Taylor.  How many know about him now?  I'm not speculating as to what type of exposure he'd get, just that out of the two, he would be the one to get more of it.
And serious question...do casting directors really choose actors for roles based on who they date?  I guess it's possible, but I'd think the vast majority of movie goers probably couldn't careless who Hiddleston dated if he became Bond.


----------



## bisousx

If the casting directors had to choose between lesser known actors with potential or an up and coming actor who was made famous by following Taylor Swift around the world like a puppy.. They're going to pick the former. People in the US will associate Tom with Taylor now as their first impression and that's not a good thing. People want to see Mr. Stud as their James Bond, not Mr. Whipped. I wish him well but he brought this on himself lol. Not all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## berrydiva

Charles said:


> How many Americans knew him before he was dating Taylor.  How many know about him now?  I'm not speculating as to what type of exposure he'd get, just that out of the two, he would be the one to get more of it.
> And serious question...do casting directors really choose actors for roles based on who they date?  I guess it's possible, but I'd think the vast majority of movie goers probably couldn't careless who Hiddleston dated if he became Bond.


Really? I thought the Avengers/Thor movies made him quite popular here in America.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Taylor does get something out of it. She gets to look like out of the breakup with Calvin Harris, that _she_ is winning.

If you don't believe that's hugely important to her....well......

That whole Rhode Island photoshoot (Tom and Taylor magically captured by paps) was a huge FU to her ex.

Calvin and Taylor are very similar in that they both like to control the media and get the final say.


----------



## terebina786

I literally had no idea who he was until Taylor and I've seen all the Avengers and Thors.


----------



## mkr

Which character did he play???


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Loki


----------



## BagBerry13

Charles said:


> How many Americans knew him before he was dating Taylor.  How many know about him now?  I'm not speculating as to what type of exposure he'd get, just that out of the two, he would be the one to get more of it.
> And serious question...*do casting directors really choose actors for roles based on who they date?*  I guess it's possible, but I'd think the vast majority of movie goers probably couldn't careless who Hiddleston dated if he became Bond.


From what I have learned from these PR relationships is that they always involve at least one American. So I would say American casting directors pay attention to it unlike European casting directors. They just want you to perform well and do best in the role. I guess American casting directors think about money right from the beginning of the casting process meaning someone who's relevant and in gossip magazines a lot might bring in money for the film due to the built-in fanbase of the partner. Hence a lot of talentless actors who still get cast and work because they stay relevant through PR relationships.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I literally had no idea who he was until Taylor and I've seen all the Avengers and Thors.


I stand corrected (but I'm also a geek *snort*)


----------



## legaldiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Not only tacky, but last I looked, OJ was acquitted of those charges....but many seem to forget that...



Just because the prosecution did not convince a jury beyond a reasonable doubt to support a conviction doesn't make the blood on his hands disappear.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> Really? I thought the Avengers/Thor movies made him quite popular here in America.



Like I said, I know OF him.  But if asked to reel off the top 20 actors in the world, he wouldn't even cross my mind.  That's what I'm trying to explain.  By dating T, he's definitely moving up the list as a name people might think of.  Good, bad...doesn't matter.  More people know of him now and his name will be more recognizable.
As for Bond, my vote is Idris Elba.  That's one smooth son of a b1tch!


----------



## kymmie

I admit, I like Taylor's fashion sense and I have a few of her songs on my playlist.  I just abhor the young and innocent persona.  She is too old to play ingénue.  She is savvy.   She knows exactly what she is doing.  Taylor is a celebrity version of a groupie/starf@cker.  She sits at home with her cats composing long "TO DO"  and "DONE" lists in her My Little Pony diary  comprised of only celebrities.   Someday, when she is irrelevant and washed-up, her memoirs will catapult her back into the spotlight.


----------



## mkr

I can't see him as Bond.  He's Loki, now Idris has that mystique about him, sexy smolder, etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He won't be Bond. That dream is dead in the water. This isn't good for his career, even if at the outset, in their minds it might have been.

No-one will buy Bond from a man who wore an "I Love T.S." t-shirt and slid down a water slide with her squad. Unless M had him neutered.


----------



## Longchamp

Was reading all this. What nonsense.
Please tell me one actor, singer, politician, or other famous person including the stupid Kardashian's that doesn't want to control the narrative that they put out to the public.
Why would TS be any different?
I'd be pissed if someone taped me and released to the public if I was her also. Not litigious, but I'd sue them as matter of principle.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol....because Taylor keeps moving the goalposts.

First off she denied the conversation took place AT ALL. Then the truth came to light. Then she had to find something else to highlight to back up her moral outrage. Puh-lease.

Kanye is a douche but Taylor is a liar.


----------



## Junkenpo

mkr said:


> I can't see him as Bond.  He's Loki, now Idris has that mystique about him, sexy smolder, etc.



Idris is the voice of Fluke, the larger sea lion in Finding Dory.  I cannot hear him now without thinking of him barking "Off! Off! Off!"


----------



## bisousx

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He won't be Bond. That dream is dead in the water. This isn't good for his career, even if at the outset, in their minds it might have been.
> 
> No-one will buy Bond from a man who wore an "I Love T.S." t-shirt and slid down a water slide with her squad. Unless M had him neutered.



Not only that, but IIRC the Bond brand is very strict on their lead actors to the point that they have a say in the actors' personal lives. Tom would be a poor choice in their eyes now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know what's odd? Hiddles got an Emmy and did the ever-effusive social media maven Ms Swift congratulate him? Nope. Not a peep, nada.

I'd bet money she's being told to rein it in by her PR people.


----------



## arnott

Junkenpo said:


> Idris is the voice of Fluke, the larger sea lion in Finding Dory.  I cannot hear him now without thinking of him barking "Off! Off! Off!"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know what's odd? Hiddles got an Emmy and did the ever-effusive social media maven Ms Swift congratulate him? Nope. Not a peep, nada.
> 
> I'd bet money she's being told to rein it in by her PR people.



Quoting myself to correct. I meant he had an Emmy _*nomination*_.


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol....because Taylor keeps moving the goalposts.
> 
> First off she denied the conversation took place AT ALL. Then the truth came to light. Then she had to find something else to highlight to back up her moral outrage. Puh-lease.
> 
> Kanye is a douche but Taylor is a liar.



Yes, and let's not forget her "character assassination" statement .. yet, she did the same to Jonas after he broke up with her by publicly playing the message!  Honestly, we all expect that Kanye and the Kar-Trashians to behave badly, but Taylor has been playing the "nice girl" routine for so long and now got caught not being so nice .. that is what is upsetting her Apple Cart!


----------



## caitlin1214

Junkenpo said:


> Idris is the voice of Fluke, the larger sea lion in Finding Dory.  I cannot hear him now without thinking of him barking "Off! Off! Off!"


Haha! "Off! Off! Off!" is this movie's answer to Finding Nemo's "Mine! Mine! Mine!"


----------



## lilapot

Okay, to be honest, I think Tom is a great actor. I love him as Adam in (the most beautiful vamp movie I've seen - though I am a huge  fan of IWAM) Only Lovers Left Alive and the beautiful gothic romance, Crimson Peak. I heard he is great in The Night Manager as well (which Ive still yet to watch). I don't care for Bond movies, really, but I just want to comment on the fact that people have been pushing that Tom is "desperate" to be Bond and that this is the reason he's with Taylor.

First off, this interview -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...ddleston-says-he-doesnt-think-he-will-be-007/

Second, is it really that hard to digest that maybe Tom and Taylor are really together because they like each other's company, because they are having fun and couldn't care less if they are papped or whatever!

Third and as mentioned by others, it is not just Taylor. Everyone in Hollywood (one way or another) has tried to control the narrative (see Beyonce). They have a team that makes sure the public sees what they want them to see. They have managers. So I'm not so sure how much of the decisions that she's made was entirely her own.

Fourth, when I listened to the recording, I felt like she was this young girl who was quite intimidated by the person she was talking to and was trying to be nice. but say she really did feel the line in the song is ok, she still has every right to change her mind about it. She did not hear the full song. And there was no mention of the B word. Also, like what Joseph Kahn said, "I think I may have sex with a woman is one thing. Because the woman owes me sex is another."

I believe Taylor doesn't deserve all the hate and harrassment. Yes, you can hate her and call her things but this has been going on for a while now. If you google her name, thats all you get, click bait article about her fakery blah blah blah DAY AFTER DAY.

I could never be Team KK. How could a woman nearing 40 or how ever old she is) married with two young children drag a young woman of 26? And she's been enjoying her victory it seems singing the line on her snapchat. It is laughable how the wife seems to be enjoying singing about her husband wanting sex with another woman and this same wife declared that ***** is just what they say! HA HA HA Sorry , I CAN'T with this woman.

I also can't be Team Calvin. He's a manchild. He kept changing his story and kept dragging his ex. It's embarrassing.

As Kim and Calvin are enjoying their victory, Taylor has been really quiet and I am glad she is. She needs to stay quiet and hopefully soon it'll blow over. I am also hoping she comes up with a mature album that'll blow our minds off. I am saying this not because I am a fan but because I want to support a woman who's been harrassed for far too longfor a single mistake (that many have committed one or another) and who the media and everyone are determined to ruin.


----------



## lilapot

I do love some of her songs. I don't have a problem with her at all. I'm saying I'm not a fan because I am more into rock music and bands.

I am not in the US so I don't know much about the gossips about her and I don't understand why people call her what evernames. I didn't even know who the ex bfs she was talking about in her songs except for Dear John as I am very familiar with John Mayer and I heard that they were dating. She has not really named people on her songs, has she? (except for Dear John) Isn't this whole issue only an issue because of the media trying to find controversies in everything? Still I don't get the hate. I still think she's harmless.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All aboard. Next stop - pity party for Taylor Swift.

SHE'S been harassed?? What about all the people she's dumped on in her songs? How she trashed Camille Belle? John Mayer? Joe Jonas? I'm no fan of Kanye or Kim but she lied about that she's only gone quiet because her and her team are in the PR bunker figuring out how to spin this.

How she used her sway with Instagram to remove emoji's NOTE: *EMOJI's* not harassment or the kind of awful racism that Leslie Jones copped on Twitter and not even a drop compared to the torrent of abuse others cop on Instagram yet without the power or priviledge to act.


----------



## myown

each time I think about Taylor Swift i think about her going against Apple Music and now she´s advertising it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

While harassment is not okay, I don't think Taylor is being harassed. She's been exposed for lying and now people are calling her out for it.

Taylor has talent, good looks, and has potential to grow even more if she dropped the fake personality and acted like an adult for once. Her trying to be the sweet goody two shoes girl is getting real old and real annoying. She cares way too much about her image and has no problem bringing down anyone that she feels is remotely threatening it. She sued her fans for making fan art, and threatened to sue tumblr users over posts that weren't in her favor meant as jokes. I wouldn't be surprised if she sued her brother for some dumb reason.

I have no problem with the amount of men she dates. There's no reason to hate over that. But what bothers me is how she uses those men, and exploits them by making hurtful music about them. Making herself look like the victim.

She wouldn't even go through any of this drama is she was just a decent human being, with a thoughtful personality. But she just isn't! She's rude, filled with nothing but a big fat ego. She needs to change herself and her so-called "image" because right now it is doing nothing but destroying her and her career.


----------



## Charles

Yoshi1296 said:


> While harassment is not okay, I don't think Taylor is being harassed. She's been exposed for lying and now people are calling her out for it.
> 
> Taylor has talent, good looks, and has potential to grow even more if she dropped the fake personality and acted like an adult for once. Her trying to be the sweet goody two shoes girl is getting real old and real annoying. She cares way too much about her image and has no problem bringing down anyone that she feels is remotely threatening it. She sued her fans for making fan art, and threatened to sue tumblr users over posts that weren't in her favor meant as jokes. I wouldn't be surprised if she sued her brother for some dumb reason.
> 
> She wouldn't even go through any of this drama is she was just a decent human being, with a thoughtful personality. But she just isn't! She's rude, filled with nothing but a big fat ego. She needs to change herself and her so-called "image" because right now it is doing nothing but destroying her and her career.



Ok, again...what has she lied about?

As for her harassing other people...yes, I think the whole Katy Perry beef was dumb.  As for the ex's, they were the ones who were ****ty to her.  John Mayer...used to be one of the biggest players in the biz.  Joe Jonas....dumped over VM (which to clarify, did she actually play the voicemail?  All I saw was a vid of her holding a phone up when she was vlogging about how she got dumped.  I didn't see her play the actual msg).  Camilla Belle supposedly was messing around with Joe Jonas before he dumped Taylor....then Taylor supposedly wrote a song about her.  BFD.
I think there are a lot of details that people keep overlooking and are doing so so they have a "valid" reason to dislike her.  Like "Yeah! Oh!  Seeee!  Told you!  She's a lying b1tch.  Yeah!"  All of this stuff is so trivial when it boils down to it....yet here I am typing about it...AGAIN.  Ha!

As for her career...I promise you, this drama hasn't even put a dent in it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My pet peeve with her is her faux-feminism and that squad of hers.


> To think of [Swift] as womanhood incarnate is to trick oneself into forgetting about "Bad Blood" and "Better Than Revenge."
> Swift isn’t here to help women — she’s here to make bank. Seeing her on stage cavorting with World Cup winners and supermodels was not a win for feminism, but a win for Taylor Swift. Her plan — to be as famous and as rich as she can possibly be — is working, and by using other women as tools of her self-promotion, she is distilling feminism for her own benefit.



http://www.vulture.com/2016/07/when-did-the-media-turn-against-taylor-swift.html


----------



## Sasha2012

With his muscular good looks and perfect English tones, Tom Hiddleston is rightly in the running to become the next James Bond.

But while he may be a matcher for 007 in the looks department, the similarities stop there.

Grasping the hand of his new girlfriend Taylor Swift on a dinner date in Santa Monica on Wednesday night, Hiddleston looked more like a giddy schoolboy than the polished spy so beloved of the big screen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-holds-Taylor-Swift-s-hand-dinner-date.html


----------



## VickyB

She just seems to always look like such a dork.


----------



## Junkenpo

Why is his face orange?


----------



## myown

VickyB said:


> She just seems to always look like such a dork.


thats what i was thinking too


----------



## lizmil

To the comment above  ( can't figure out how to quote it) .. That the PR "stuff" is valued more than the artistry. 

I couldn't agree more.  With very few exceptions singers don't sing, dancers don't dance, actors don't act.  They scream obscenities, jump around half or three quarters naked and don't forget autotune.

Kim K herself is the poster child for famous for being famous. Along with a few others. No wonder the PR image is so important.



Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

Well, she's back to doing her pap walks, I see.  Those aren't random pap shots, they're her personal ones.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Someone from her label tweeted she was in the studio the other day. I hope a new album is coming.


----------



## diamonds2012

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My pet peeve with her is her faux-feminism and that squad of hers.
> 
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2016/07/when-did-the-media-turn-against-taylor-swift.html



Exactly. Her self serving feminism is not a good thing to promote especially given her fanbase. Her squad only exists to praise her and they'll all be discarded once their purpose is served.


----------



## scarlet555

I heard she was banned from Comicon, because Tom Hiddleston was there and they wanted the focus to be on him.


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> With his muscular good looks and perfect English tones, Tom Hiddleston is rightly in the running to become the next James Bond.
> 
> But while he may be a matcher for 007 in the looks department, the similarities stop there.
> 
> Grasping the hand of his new girlfriend Taylor Swift on a dinner date in Santa Monica on Wednesday night, Hiddleston looked more like a giddy schoolboy than the polished spy so beloved of the big screen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-holds-Taylor-Swift-s-hand-dinner-date.html



Bizarre how her legs are so much darker than her face etc.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tulipfield said:


> Bizarre how her legs are so much darker than her face etc.



I don't know. I know a lot of women whose faces are lighter than the rest of their body. Mine is because I wear sunblock on my face.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't know. I know a lot of women whose faces are lighter than the rest of their body. Mine is because I wear sunblock on my face.



Yeah, same with me. And most cosmetic products today have SPF already included so usually your face is always lighter than the rest of your body.


----------



## kittenslingerie

She is dressing better now that she is dating this guy. More mature/sexy.


----------



## CeeJay

Hmmmm ... interesting


*Armani 'rules out Tom Hiddleston of taking over underwear campaign from girlfriend Taylor Swift's ex Calvin Harris due to their romance'*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-ex-Calvin-Harris-romance.html#ixzz4FzlFBNb4


----------



## mkr

Armani stays true to his brand.


----------



## BadAzzBish

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmm ... interesting
> 
> 
> *Armani 'rules out Tom Hiddleston of taking over underwear campaign from girlfriend Taylor Swift's ex Calvin Harris due to their romance'*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-ex-Calvin-Harris-romance.html#ixzz4FzlFBNb4


Well imo he's not model material esp for Armani. Maybe JCPenny [emoji41] [emoji1] and his relationship with Swifty doesnt help.


----------



## summer2815

I would have PASSED OUT if he was an Armani underwear model.  He is the sexiest man in my eyes!


----------



## berrydiva

summer2815 said:


> I would have PASSED OUT if he was an Armani underwear model.  He is the sexiest man in my eyes!


Hiddleston?


----------



## bisousx

there's always something for everyone


----------



## summer2815

berrydiva said:


> Hiddleston?


Oh yes!  I am like head over heels for him ever since I saw him as Loki.  He just seems so charismatic and charming as well.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> With his muscular good looks and perfect English tones, Tom Hiddleston is rightly in the running to become the next James Bond.
> 
> But while he may be a matcher for 007 in the looks department, the similarities stop there.
> 
> Grasping the hand of his new girlfriend Taylor Swift on a dinner date in Santa Monica on Wednesday night, Hiddleston looked more like a giddy schoolboy than the polished spy so beloved of the big screen.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-holds-Taylor-Swift-s-hand-dinner-date.html


Such an odd couple. I can't imagine what they would talk about


----------



## dangerouscurves

summer2815 said:


> Oh yes!  I am like head over heels for him ever since I saw him as Loki.  He just seems so charismatic and charming as well.



How? Where?


----------



## CeeJay

So here I am sitting in Urgent Care and they have the radio on, when they played the TS "Shake it Off" song .. OMG, how in God's name did this song ever become popular .. it is pedantic and super annoying .. YUCK!  

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CeeJay said:


> So here I am sitting in Urgent Care and they have the radio on, when they played the TS "Shake it Off" song .. OMG, how in God's name did this song ever become popular .. it is pedantic and super annoying .. YUCK!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



What are you doing in Urgent Care, @CeeJay ? Are you alright?


----------



## arnott

CeeJay said:


> So here I am sitting in Urgent Care and they have the radio on, when they played the TS "Shake it Off" song ..* OMG, how in God's name did this song ever become popular* .. it is pedantic and super annoying .. YUCK!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



I wonder  the same thing about We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together.  Worst song ever.


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What are you doing in Urgent Care, @CeeJay ? Are you alright?


Yes, thanks for asking!! [emoji5] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

hahaha... I wouldn't call myself a fan by any means, but I still enjoy bouncy pop music.  Shake it Off is one of my brainless faves to put myself in a good mood.


----------



## AEGIS

arnott said:


> I wonder  the same thing about We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together.  Worst song ever.



we can really do this w/many of her songs


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> we can really do this w/many of her songs



So true!


----------



## Rouge H

I'm not a fan of Taylor Swift's music but I do admire her donation of a million dollars to the people of Baton Rouge in their time of need.❤️


----------



## Yoshi1296

Rouge H said:


> I'm not a fan of Taylor Swift's music but I do admire her donation of a million dollars to the people of Baton Rouge in their time of need.[emoji173]️



+1


----------



## Lounorada

The _only_ song of hers that I like is Blank Space. The rest, I can't get to the radio fast enough to turn off.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, in my opinion (and I think we discussed this before), it sure as heck looks like she had her boob's done .. 


*Busty Taylor Swift flaunts noticeably fuller chest in clingy red crop top after boob job rumours*
By Dailymail.com Reporter

She sent tongues wagging earlier this summer as many fans questioned on Twitter if she had a boob job.  
And Taylor Swift is certainly giving those skeptics something to talk about.

The 26-year-old singer was seen looking rather busty while out and about in New York City on Wednesday.






Taylor Swift was seen looking rather busty while out and about in New York City on Wednesday

She showcased what looked like a fuller chest in a dark red cropped T-shirt as she headed out for the day in the Big Apple.

It was not just her assets on display as she also bared her midriff in the short top as she teamed the look with a pair of chic black leggings.

Taylor also wore a pair of black trainers as she accessorised with Clubmaster designer shades and a small leather bag draped over her shoulder.





Out and about: The 26-year-old singer showcased what looked like a fuller chest in a dark red cropped T-shirt

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-red-crop-boob-job-rumours.html#ixzz4IUSGKXAI


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG that is definitely a boob job. Not that it is a bad thing to get one or anything.


----------



## pinky7129

Her and tom h broke up


----------



## berrydiva

OMG.. is that her belly button?! Thought she was against flashing her belly button to the public so she can remain a virtuous lady.


----------



## mrsinsyder

*Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston Have Called It Quits After 3 Months of Fake Dating*




Image via Splash.

Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston, a celebrity couple that made its debut making out on a jetty in front of some paparazzi in June, has—according to multiple sources—called it quits, probably after realizing that the relationship wasn’t nearly as lucrative as their respective management teams thought it would be.

A source (most likely Swift’s publicist) told _Us Weekly_ that “[Taylor] was the one to put the brakes on the relationship. Tom wanted the relationship to be more public than she was comfortable with. Taylor knew the backlash that comes with public displays of affection but Tom didn’t listen to her concerns when she brought them up.”

The source adds that Hiddleston is “embarrassed that the relationship fizzled out,”—which, Tommy, babe, is the least embarrassing thing about this three month circus.

_People_ confirmed the news, reporting that “it was an amicable split.”

All the best to the pair and condolences to Tom for moving one step farther from the role of James Bond.

http://jezebel.com/taylor-swift-and-tom-hiddleston-have-called-it-quits-af-1786277371


----------



## mkr

Never saw that coming...


----------



## AEGIS

OMG now we will be inundated w/crappy pop full of innuendo and passive aggressive lyrics


----------



## shiny_things

So she broke up with him basically because she thought he was with her for publicity.

OK then Taylor, we all know how much you hate publicity


----------



## CeeJay

mrsinsyder said:


> *Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston Have Called It Quits After 3 Months of Fake Dating*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image via Splash.
> 
> Taylor Swift and Tom Hiddleston, a celebrity couple that made its debut making out on a jetty in front of some paparazzi in June, has—according to multiple sources—called it quits, probably after realizing that the relationship wasn’t nearly as lucrative as their respective management teams thought it would be.
> 
> A source (most likely Swift’s publicist) told _Us Weekly_ that “[Taylor] was the one to put the brakes on the relationship. Tom wanted the relationship to be more public than she was comfortable with. Taylor knew the backlash that comes with public displays of affection but Tom didn’t listen to her concerns when she brought them up.”
> 
> *The source adds that Hiddleston is “embarrassed that the relationship fizzled out,”*—which, Tommy, babe, is the least embarrassing thing about this three month circus.
> 
> _People_ confirmed the news, reporting that “it was an amicable split.”
> 
> All the best to the pair and condolences to Tom for moving one step farther from the role of James Bond.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/taylor-swift-and-tom-hiddleston-have-called-it-quits-af-1786277371



No, he's probably more embarrassed about the stupid antics .. the 'mock' Tattoo and then that T-shirt!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her team must think everyone is dumb if they keep pushing the Taylor Swift is private about her relationships narrative. No one believes that.


----------



## lazeny

I reckon there will be a song about how Hiddleston broke her heart & used her to get more famous in her next album. Smh.


----------



## Lounorada

A source (most likely Swift’s publicist) told _Us Weekly_ that “*Taylor was the one to put the brakes on the relationship. Tom wanted the relationship to be more public than she was comfortable with. Taylor knew the backlash that comes with public displays of affection but Tom didn’t listen to her concerns when she brought them up.”
*




That is the funniest load of sh*t I've heard in a while, turning it all around on Tom to make herself appear the better person in the situation. Taylor is unbelievably immature and petty, it's sad.
Funny how most people can name all of her fake exes, yet no one really knows about any of Toms.
So Taylor, you keep telling yourself that you're 'private' 

That's like when Kanye said 'North is not Americas child'...  Stupid people say the dumbest things.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, well, well .. the Daily 'Fail' now says it was Tom who broke things off - hmmmmm ... 


*Just what she needs! Taylor Swift has a girls' night out with pal Lily Aldridge as it is revealed Tom Hiddleston 'broke up with the singer' not vice versa*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roke-singer-not-vice-versa.html#ixzz4JdX0KWbX


----------



## lilapot

People esp public figures should just learn when to shut up. It would've been good to just either not say anything or just say it didn't work out instead of throwing the other person under the bus unless there's anger and betrayal involved in the split.

I was secretly hoping theyd stick it out if only just to prove people wrong. lol Or at least pretend to be still together so people (Kim, Kanye, Calvin etc) won't have the last laugh.

Tom is all the way in Australia working and while the media kept dissecting this break up, he was posting a video for Unicef.

I just couldn't understand what their PR team is trying to do here. The statements released by their sources are ridiculous.

I really feel bad for Tom though.


----------



## lilapot

Tom was doing this when news broke.

https://amp.twimg.com/v/f3459f8a-847f-4a60-a811-e1238e1c733c

While Taylor was looking smug.

I had a crazy thought when I heard the news. I thought tomorrow, theyll probably report how Tom flew all the way from Oz to NYC to try and win Taylor back. lol


----------



## mkr

She looks better with the bigger boobs.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's looking smug lately with her nose in the air like that!


----------



## scarlet555

Trying too hard here!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. I like her hair curly.


----------



## lilapot

She's not my favorite person but then she does this. 

She could've done it anonymously but doing it openly was really appreciated by the family and friends of Katie. I am sure this also encouraged others to reach out and help. They reached their goal.  

The media is not interested in things like these though. They mostly only talk about issues they know will feed people's anger/hatred towards a celebrity.

So while Kanye is begging for money while his family struts around in $$$$ worth of designer goods, Taylor gives to strangers.

From people.com

Taylor Swift is mourning the loss of one of her fans. 

The singer recently donated $5,000 to a GoFundMe account set up for Jacksonville State University student Katie Beth Carter, who was tragically killed in a car accident during Labor Day weekend. 

"No words could express how sorry I am for your loss. I know that you will keep Katie's memory alive," Swift, 26, wrote on the account page. "Please know how much I am thinking of you and saying a prayer for your family. All my love, Taylor." 

The GoFundMe goal was initially set at $30,000 to cover medical expenses and the cost of arrangements. 

http://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,21028999,00.html


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> She's looking smug lately *with her nose in the air like that!*



     She is so unlikable!


----------



## mkr

I don't love or hate her but she's really quite harmless.  She's not on drugs or half naked and in the tabloids every day.  She has talent and works for a living.  Her songs aren't full of swearing and improper grammar and calling women hoes etc.  She might be a little immature in the love department but I give her a pass since most famous people are messed up somehow someway. Just my opinion.


----------



## lilapot

I can understand the author's point here

This is regarding Katie Perry saying she will only collab with Swift if the latter apologizes.

"What, exactly, does Taylor Swift have to apologize for? She made "Bad Blood," but that was in response to a perceived slight, not a from-out-of-nowhere attack.

Did something happen behind the scenes between them that we don't know about? (As if, right?) Otherwise, Swift already had her say and the ball is in Perry's court if she wants to bury the hatchet. Preferably not in anyone's back.

Because that might put a damper on the duet. 2017 MTV Video Music Awards. Calling it now."

http://m.eonline.com/news/793893/wa...aybe-she-wants-to-clear-up-a-few-things-first

Taylor seemed to have not really mentioned Katie at all. It was Katie who seemed to have confirmed the feud (by tweeting retweeting liking posts even until now proving that she does and still continuing to harbor negative feelings towards Taylor)but did not offer her side of the story. Katie also seemed to be talking through her bfs (diplo/john mayer who both said something about Taylor). She's older and Id assume more mature so why not just talk it over with the other person who's younger and known to be immature?


----------



## mkr

lilapot said:


> I can understand the author's point here
> 
> This is regarding Katie Perry saying she will only collab with Swift if the latter apologizes.
> 
> "What, exactly, does Taylor Swift have to apologize for? She made "Bad Blood," but that was in response to a perceived slight, not a from-out-of-nowhere attack.
> 
> Did something happen behind the scenes between them that we don't know about? (As if, right?) Otherwise, Swift already had her say and the ball is in Perry's court if she wants to bury the hatchet. Preferably not in anyone's back.
> 
> Because that might put a damper on the duet. 2017 MTV Video Music Awards. Calling it now."
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/793893/wa...aybe-she-wants-to-clear-up-a-few-things-first
> 
> Taylor seemed to have not really mentioned Katie at all. It was Katie who seemed to have confirmed the feud (by tweeting retweeting liking posts even until now proving that she does and still continuing to harbor negative feelings towards Taylor)but did not offer her side of the story. Katie also seemed to be talking through her bfs (diplo/john mayer who both said something about Taylor). She's older and Id assume more mature so why not just talk it over with the other person who's younger and known to be immature?


You're making way too much sense here.  All these young strong rich talented women are really insecure catty childish spoiled brats..


----------



## prettyprincess

I really don't get the hate. Shes a good role model compared to some of the degenerates in Hollywood. Shes actually talented, shes a hard worker, she gives back, shes good to her fans, and she didn't get to where she is by prostituting herself.


----------



## TC1

Personally I'm always just tired of all the "poor me" vibes (meaning all the relationships/break ups..Kanye incidents etc). Everything she and her team does is very calculated.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

TC1 said:


> Personally I'm always just tired of all the "poor me" vibes (meaning all the relationships/break ups..Kanye incidents etc). Everything she and her team does is very calculated.



And what celebrity isn't like that?


----------



## lilapot

The Kim/Kanye thread is busy with the robbery so I posted this here. More suitable here anyway.  

He is a sick man! I doubt that Taylor remained all sweet and friendly if she actually heard him say she OWES him sex. 

Until now, I still cannot believe people actually sided with this man and this family. They "must" hate Taylor so much! And what could a young lady have done to deserve that much hate.
_*
Kanye West's Original 'Famous' Lyrics About Taylor Swift Revealed in Leaked Audio*

*http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...l-taylor-swift-famous-lyrics-revealed-w443898
*
Demo Lyrics:_

_"I feel like Taylor Swift still owe me sex / Why? I made that ***** famous / I feel like Amber Rose still owe me sex / Why? I made that ***** famous / Not really, but somewhat famous."_

_Final Lyrics:_

_"I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex / Why? I made that ***** famous (God damn) / I made that ***** famous."
_


----------



## lizmil

And people say he's a genius?!

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

I like the original lyrics.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> And people say he's a genius?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Let me clarify this...no one considers this fool a genius for his lyrics. However, he's considered incredibly gifted for his ability to produce tracks and he's does rather complicated production that sounds simplistic to to the ear.


----------



## lizmil

berrydiva said:


> Let me clarify this...no one considers this fool a genius for his lyrics. However, he's considered incredibly gifted for his ability to produce tracks and he's does rather complicated production that sounds simplistic to to the ear.


Thanks, I don't listen to his music, nor hip hop or rap or whatever genre he is considered to be.  My son does though, and loves those types of music. I don't think he listens to Kanye. Every time I ask he says I won't find the music on the radio.

Something for everyone's cup of tea.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

lizmil said:


> And people say he's a genius?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Kanye says he's a genius.  I haven't heard anyone else say that.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Kanye says he's a genius.  I haven't heard anyone else say that.



The man is in love with himself. His constant boasting about how great he is is his most annoying quality. The other is when he thinks he isn't getting enough attention he starts spouting crazy s**t. He went way overboard on that right before Life of Pablo came out.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There is a lot of chatter about her dropping a new album but I'm not buying it. Surprise releases aren't her style.


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> There is a lot of chatter about her dropping a new album but I'm not buying it. Surprise releases aren't her style.


Is it a surprise if there's a lot of chatter about it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I mean no promo. She's very traditional. Release a single, release a video, here's where you can buy the album here are the different versions. She doesn't try to peek interest with mystery.


----------



## troubadour

The I Knew You Were Trouble singer wore a racy outfit while stepping out in New York on Monday night for pal Lorde's 20th birthday celebrations, along with her brother Austin. 

The 26 year old singer-songwriter covered up for the brisk New York temperature wearing a $2,195 leopard print coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ned-legs-late-night-stroll.html#ixzz4PRLHT2ze


----------



## leatherbound

TMZ Posted The Photo Of Taylor Swift Allegedly Being Groped & It's _Not_ Okay






Well, so much for Taylor Swift fighting for her privacy or a judge granting her motion to seal a photo that shows her allegedly being groped. TMZ went ahead and posted the pic.

The gossip hounds have shared the controversial photo, which is central to the legal battle between the pop star and former radio DJ David Mueller.

Mueller originally filed a civil slander lawsuit against Swift in Colorado, claiming that her allegations that he groped her during a meet-and-greet cost him his job. The singer filed a countersuit, with the photo in question being submitted as evidence.

Though Swift's request to keep the personal image out of the public eye was granted, TMZ took the liberty of posting it online. What's more, the site claims that "it's hard to see how this pic unduly prejudices anyone."

It seems that TMZ doesn't understand the sensitive nature of this lawsuit. According to Swift, this photo captures the moment she was sexually assaulted.

"Right as the moment came for us to pose for the photo, he took his hand and put it up my dress and grabbed onto my ass cheek and no matter how much I scooted over, it was still there," she said in her videotaped deposition. "It was completely intentional, I've never been so sure of anything in my life."

“I remember being frantic, distressed, feeling violated in a way I had never experienced before,” Swift told the court. “A meet-and-greet is supposed to be a situation where you’re thanking people for coming. You’re supposed to be welcoming people into your home, which is the arena for that day, and for someone to violate that hospitality in that way, I was completely stunned.”

_We're _stunned that TMZ is taking this so lightly and acting as judge and jury on the case — oh, and poisoning the jury pool for a crime that's notoriously difficult to prosecute.

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/11/129633/taylor-swift-groping-photo-tmz


----------



## mkr

I didn't think TMZ would stoop that low.  I don't watch it much but I thought they were semi-respectable.


----------



## mkr

So it's still on TMZ and it doesn't look horrible, but his hand is definitely on her butt even though you can't see it. I thought it was going to be some young kid but he is a grown man probably over 35.  And she was doing a fan meet n greet.  She shoulda clocked him.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

mkr said:


> I didn't think TMZ would stoop that low.  I don't watch it much but I thought they were semi-respectable.


Tmz post pics of dead celebs in body bags and 911 calls so I'm not shocked.


----------



## Swanky

She's been working out, her legs look muscular and pretty IMO


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Swanky said:


> She's been working out, her legs look muscular and pretty IMO


that was my first thought too. They look much more muscular as opposed to just tiny. looking good!


----------



## lallybelle

What's even more troubling than them posting it in the first place is TMZ acting all "is that all?"


----------



## knasarae

Swanky said:


> She's been working out, her legs look muscular and pretty IMO


I was thinking the same.


----------



## tulipfield

troubadour said:


> The I Knew You Were Trouble singer wore a racy outfit while stepping out in New York on Monday night for pal Lorde's 20th birthday celebrations, along with her brother Austin.
> 
> The 26 year old singer-songwriter covered up for the brisk New York temperature wearing a $2,195 leopard print coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ned-legs-late-night-stroll.html#ixzz4PRLHT2ze
> View attachment 3515646
> View attachment 3515647



She forgot her pants.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She looks less slender with the bigger boobs.


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> She looks less slender with the bigger boobs.



Maybe that's what she wanted.  She looks like she's been working out alot by the size of her laterals.  She has more of a curvy figure now.  I had "thunder thighs" when I was in school.  I was a gymnast and I hated what my legs looked like.  I would have loved to have her skinny legs.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ah, the power of make up.... sorry if this is a repost, but I thought it was fun.  I don't wear make up because it seems so complicated and this video just reinforces that to me.


----------



## sdkitty

Junkenpo said:


> Ah, the power of make up.... sorry if this is a repost, but I thought it was fun.  I don't wear make up because it seems so complicated and this video just reinforces that to me.



yes, if I had to do all that, I might not wear makeup either.....


----------



## V0N1B2

Awww but she was a cute little Korean girl before all that spackle.
TBH, that's the same effort that goes into every one the Kardashian/Jenner Instagram and selfie sessions.
Who knew you needed like five different products just for your eyebrows!


----------



## berrydiva

Junkenpo said:


> Ah, the power of make up.... sorry if this is a repost, but I thought it was fun.  I don't wear make up because it seems so complicated and this video just reinforces that to me.



She does a great job of transforming into Taylor.  In all fairness, she was doing a transformation....makeup application doesn't need to be complicated.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> Awww but she was a cute little Korean girl before all that spackle.
> TBH, that's the same effort that goes into every one the Kardashian/Jenner Instagram and selfie sessions.
> Who knew you needed like five different products just for your eyebrows!


right and all those different concealers


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> Awww but she was a cute little Korean girl before all that spackle.
> /QUOTE]
> Exactly, with delicate features. Not everyone can transform in TSwift with makeup.


----------



## Junkenpo

haha!  she has one up where she transforms into Kylie... I think that one is closer.  I'm always in awe when I can see what make up can do, but I have no patience to learn to do my own.  I'm so glad I live somewhere that I can go around barefaced and no one cares.  I remember a few years back there was a girl that moved here (Maui) from NJ and she initially wore SO MUCH make up but by the end of the school year only wore lipstick and some eye stuff and looked so much better. 

I'm always surprised at how much make up it takes to look like you're wearing little-to-no make up, too.  I try to keep that in mind when I'm thinking how fab all these celebs look.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> She does a great job of transforming into Taylor.  In all fairness, she was doing a transformation....makeup application doesn't need to be complicated.



That's true. I wear make-up every single day and it takes me only about 15-20 minutes to apply it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

https://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodw...r-entire-caree?utm_term=.afO5wKyyq#.skbE3VWWQ

This was a good read, thought I'd share. 

I never did like her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The media has been tugging her wig all week and I don't disagree with what's being said at all. All this ish going on and she's been quiet as a church mouse...it def says a lot.


----------



## Fran0421

The article is a good read, she is definitely image conscious and she wants to come authentic but it comes out inauthentic. I understand that her music is relationship driven but it's very revenge /victim based. I don't know something about it irks me. I understand men do it too in lyrics but her whole business comes out OTT. I do like that she gives to charity though.


----------



## Rogot

New album, November 10th


----------



## GaitreeS

Oh, I can't wait for this to drop...Taytay is coming for Kim! lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I will check it. I still listen to 1989 religiously lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think she's a fake, conniving, calculating something but she has a hell of a team behind her, I'll give her that. From "I would very much like to be excluded from this narrative" to flipping it and using it for album promo.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

GaitreeS said:


> Oh, I can't wait for this to drop...Taytay is coming for Kim! lol





BagOuttaHell said:


> I will check it. I still listen to 1989 religiously lol.



Yes, yes, yes - SAME!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think she's a fake, conniving, calculating something but she has a hell of a team behind her, I'll give her that. From "I would very much like to be excluded from this narrative" to flipping it and using it for album promo.



But who isn't calculating in celeb world? It's a must


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is no different than Beyonce when it comes to certain things. They both are backed by massive machines that do all they can to control the narrative. And when they for the most part succeed, people take offense. lol. Jolie is another one. 

I am not familiar or a fan prior to 1989 but I like the way she handles business. I don't know why she is being criticized about singing about her life. 

I can think of plenty legends that have done the same. Marvin Gaye made an entire album about it. Mary J did about three. Eminem for 15 years, and so on.


----------



## terebina786

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is no different than Beyonce when it comes to certain things. They both are backed by massive machines that do all they can to control the narrative. And when they for the most part succeed, people take offense. lol. Jolie is another one.
> 
> I am not familiar or a fan prior to 1989 but I like the way she handles business. I don't know why she is being criticized about singing about her life.
> 
> I can think of plenty legends that have done the same. Marvin Gaye made an entire album about it. Mary J did about three. Eminem for 15 years, and so on.


Well when you put it that way.... LOL
I actually like her music, its really catchy and I'm always singing them when they're on.

But for some reason, she as a person irks me.  I don't know why.


----------



## Singra

I don't find her too bothersome but mostly because I find her bland... personality and music wise.... you can't really get too annoyed at blandness.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ch...some ways she's got Bey beat in the calculating/manipulating dept. Sis could teach a course on that ish. 

I don't take issue with her writing about her personal life but the goody two shoe persona def makes people give her a pass for doing the same ish they crtiticize other artists for  

I've only heard shake it off one time, thankfully. I fully intend to avoid and swerve her music like I've been doing since I was introduced to her via Kanye.


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> Oh, I can't wait for this to drop...Taytay is coming for Kim! lol


Why would she breathe air into Kim?


----------



## pinky7129

Not sure how I feel about the new song. She's all about being the "bigger" person, yet...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is brilliant.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't hate it.


----------



## berrydiva

Her new song sounds like a mix of Britney and Lady Gaga.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I got a bit of a Britney vibe too a la Toxic.


----------



## pinky7129

Now Nicki Minaj is tweeting "be humble" 

http://ew.com/music/2017/08/25/nicki-minaj-tweet-taylor-swift-new-single/amp/


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Look What You Made Me Do is so damn catchy. It's not even so special when it comes to the lyrics, though they are pretty good ones for a pop song, but damn the beat is... once you start listening to it, you can't stop. It's so damn sick and catchy, I love it.

_But I got smarter, I got harder in the nick of time
Honey, I rose up from the dead, I do it all the time_

The whole song is an obvious diss to the whole Kanye & Kim thing, but she's doing it so damn well.

_The world moves on, another day, another drama, drama
But not for me, not for me, all I think about is karma
And then the world moves on, but one thing's for sure
Maybe I got mine, but you'll all get yours_

As someone said, she's brilliant.

_"I'm sorry, the old Taylor can't come to the phone right now."_
_"Why?"_
_"Oh, 'cause she's dead!"_


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm mad that I like the song.


----------



## myown

terebina786 said:


> Well when you put it that way.... LOL
> I actually like her music, its really catchy and I'm always singing them when they're on.
> 
> *But for some reason, she as a person irks me.  I don't know why*.


the whole "feminism" things that she gets totally wrong


----------



## nanaimo75

I find it strangely hypnotic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Don't like the song. Sounds super childish. It's sounds like the songs kids listen to on Disney Channel.


----------



## ssocialitex

I'm lovin it! Super catchy and the beat is awesome.  Can't wait for her new album - November seems so far away


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well whatever. It's working. She's back.

And just remember. Forty year old Kanye started this and was the one that wouldn't let it go.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I got a bit of a Britney vibe too a la Toxic.


Yes. This exactly.



pinky7129 said:


> Now Nicki Minaj is tweeting "be humble"
> 
> http://ew.com/music/2017/08/25/nicki-minaj-tweet-taylor-swift-new-single/amp/


I'm sorry what does Nicki's tweet have to do with Taylor?


----------



## pinky7129

berrydiva said:


> Yes. This exactly.
> 
> I'm sorry what does Nicki's tweet have to do with Taylor?



If you read the article it explains their feud


----------



## berrydiva

pinky7129 said:


> If you read the article it explains their feud


I understand their feud. I'm trying to understand how folks made this reach. Nicki's tweet could literally be about anything in the world or about Remy or her bum team or the noise about her brother's case or one of the other millions of things she rants about daily....literally anything. This is the biggest reach I've seen in while.


----------



## ultravisitor

terebina786 said:


> But for some reason, she as a person irks me.  I don't know why.


Do you know her personally? Otherwise, how do you judge her "as a person"?

I mean, I don't know her. I only know of her public persona, and honestly, who cares? Either the music is good or it's bad. Beyond that, I don't know or care. It's not that serious to me that I should get so invested.


----------



## diamonds2012

myown said:


> the whole "feminism" things that she gets totally wrong



Yes Taylor believes in capitalism and disguises it as feminism. She completely lost me as a fan when I read some of her interviews during 1989. I wasn't shocked but highly frustrated. I respect her as a businesswoman though.


----------



## CeeJay

Uggh .. seriously?!?!  She needs to GROW UP; she's what? .. 27 years old and writes a song where the lyrics are pedantic, reminiscent of something a 13 year-old would write!  She has a great marketing team; that's all I got ..


----------



## ultravisitor

CeeJay said:


> Uggh .. seriously?!?!  She needs to GROW UP; she's what? .. 27 years old and writes a song where the lyrics are pedantic, reminiscent of something a 13 year-old would write!  She has a great marketing team; that's all I got ..


Pedantic? How?


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Her new song sounds like a mix of Britney and Lady Gaga.


definitely Britneys Toxic and this era Gwen Stefani:


----------



## berrydiva

ultravisitor said:


> Pedantic? How?


Her fake feminism that she insist on preaching about comes to mind.


----------



## ultravisitor

berrydiva said:


> Her fake feminism that she insist on preaching about comes to mind.


But how is she being particularly _pedantic_ when doing so?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I haven't heard the song and don't intend to listening to but people on Twitter are calling her out for releasing her album on the anniversary of his (Kanye) mother's death.

Taylor is a lot of things and I have strong opinions about her but surely that's a coincidence, right?


----------



## L etoile

nanaimo75 said:


> I find it strangely hypnotic.



This. I'm too old to really enjoy her music, but the video popped up on my news feed and I had to watch it twice. She's a master businesswoman and I always give props for that. Get yours, Taylor!


----------



## berrydiva

ultravisitor said:


> But how is she being particularly _pedantic_ when doing so?


I didn't use the word 'pedantic' but if I had to apply it to Taylor, I'd say she seems to make it a thing to be preachy about feminism. It's like she has to constantly make a display about how much she is in tune with feminism and how well versed she is on the topic; wanting to deliver the good word to her disciples. The reality is that she's full of sh*t and clearly has very limited knowledge about what feminism entails. She's learned one aspect of it and has narrowly focused on preaching it...she uses the most trivial aspect of feminism as a money making tool....if any of that makes sense....so yeah pedantic seems like an appropriate word unless I need to relearn the meaning of the word. lol. It's brilliant, I guess, she likes to play the victim when the opportunity suits her and mask everything under this fake version of feminism which has earned her quite a bit of money. Does she actually use her money or name to real feminist causes?


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I haven't heard the song and don't intend to listening to but people on Twitter are calling her out for releasing her album on the anniversary of his (Kanye) mother's death.
> 
> Taylor is a lot of things and I have strong opinions about her but surely that's a coincidence, right?


Why would she be keeping tabs on the anniversary of Kanye's mother's death?? I don't like Taylor but this plus the Nicki tweet just seems like crazy reaches.


----------



## LavenderIce

YSoLovely said:


> I'm mad that I like the song.



Me too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Why would she be keeping tabs on the anniversary of Kanye's mother's death?? I don't like Taylor but this plus the Nicki tweet just seems like crazy reaches.



Same reason she made portions of her catalog available to stream on the day of Katy Perry's album release. It may be a reach but people make these reaches because she's shown and proven herself to be the petty type. 

It's doubt it was intentional and if it were we would never know...she would never cop to it.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Same reason she made portions of her catalog available to stream on the day of Katy Perry's album release. It may be a reach but people make these reaches because she's shown and proven herself to be the petty type.
> 
> It's doubt it was intentional and if it were we would never know...she would never cop to it.


I mean she's a strange one so who knows. Seems like an odd thing to keep tabs on. Dropping an album on the same day Kanye releases his would be epic...he'd lose the last remaining sh*t he has left.


----------



## bag-mania

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I haven't heard the song and don't intend to listening to but people on Twitter are calling her out for releasing her album on the anniversary of his (Kanye) mother's death.
> 
> Taylor is a lot of things and I have strong opinions about her but surely that's a coincidence, right?



There's no connection. It's her record company who decided the album release date, not her. Apparently Kanye fans made a big enough stink about it that the company had to give the following statement. From Rolling Stone:

"After the song's release, certain listeners questioned the timing of the album, as Swift's November 10th release date lands on the same day as the 10th anniversary of the death of Kanye West's mother Donda. A source at Big Machine Records, Swift's record label, however, denies any correlation to _Rolling Stone. _"It is standard practice that releases come out on Fridays and we locked in this release date based on other Universal Music Group releases," the source says. "There is no correlation."

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...u-made-me-do-apparent-kanye-west-diss-w499090


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So if you have a problem with Kanye don't release anything on the anniversary of his mother's passing.


----------



## bag-mania

BagOuttaHell said:


> So if you have a problem with Kanye don't release anything on the anniversary of his mother's passing.



I doubt her record company was aware of it. Why should they be?


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye's fans just as cray as Beyonce's. lol


----------



## ultravisitor

berrydiva said:


> I didn't use the word 'pedantic' but if I had to apply it to Taylor, I'd say she seems to make it a thing to be preachy about feminism. It's like she has to constantly make a display about how much she is in tune with feminism and how well versed she is on the topic; wanting to deliver the good word to her disciples. The reality is that she's full of sh*t and clearly has very limited knowledge about what feminism entails. She's learned one aspect of it and has narrowly focused on preaching it...she uses the most trivial aspect of feminism as a money making tool....if any of that makes sense....so yeah pedantic seems like an appropriate word unless I need to relearn the meaning of the word. lol. It's brilliant, I guess, she likes to play the victim when the opportunity suits her and mask everything under this fake version of feminism which has earned her quite a bit of money. Does she actually use her money or name to real feminist causes?


Well, I guess being "preachy" is not really being pedantic. I could go on, but then I'd devolve further into pedantry, so...


----------



## berrydiva

ultravisitor said:


> Well, I guess being "preachy" is not really being pedantic. I could go on, but then I'd devolve further into pedantry, so...


Well I don't think her being preachy is being pedantic....I think the rest of what I wrote kinda the main point but cherry pick I guess....I didn't use the word pedantic, I would've just said she's an obnoxious self-righteous fake feminist who is full of herself and makes awful music but she's worth oodles so her bank isn't hurting.


----------



## terebina786

ultravisitor said:


> Do you know her personally? Otherwise, how do you judge her "as a person"?
> 
> I mean, I don't know her. I only know of her public persona, and honestly, who cares? Either the music is good or it's bad. Beyond that, I don't know or care. It's not that serious to me that I should get so invested.



Gee sorry. Her "public persona" irks me 

I like the song, the little I heard of it.  But I've also been told I have very bad taste in music lol


----------



## Lounorada

I had no intention of listening to the song, but of course it caught up with me today while listening to the radio in the car and it's just as immature and petty as I thought it would be.
@Yoshi1296 described it prefectly, as something kids listen to on the Disney Channel.

I don't know where people are getting Britney 'Toxic' vibes from Taylor's song, Toxic is such a great pop song with good production, whereas LWYMMD sounds very amateurishly produced and she's not even singing, it's what i'd call talking over music (although she's not the only artist out there guilty of that, some just do it better)


----------



## Wildflower22

I caught the song too. I felt like it was kinda juvenile. I used to be a big fan and defended her, but after she lied about that Kanye/Kim convo and tried to spin it, I can't look at her the same. She victimizes herself to gain sympathy, but she won't have mine.


----------



## berrydiva

I just saw a comment on a VSB article that referred to her video as Lemonade Cosplay.


----------



## mrskolar09

So I haven't (thankfully) heard her new song, but I am curious....
Since she writes her songs from personal experiences, and the title is 'Look What You Made Me Do', then what on earth did she find to rhyme with "act like a total fool with Tom Hiddleston" ?

Just wondering.


----------



## ultravisitor

Lounorada said:


> it's just as immature and petty as I thought it would be.


Well, she's not alone there. ALL of the back and forth diss tracks being released and feuds these days are immature and petty. That's the sad state of current pop music and celebrity.


----------



## papertiger

myown said:


> definitely Britneys Toxic and this era Gwen Stefani:



Good ear


----------



## mrskolar09

Ha!  Even the Food Network is getting in on it... #snakeitoff indeed [emoji57]

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154894359966727&id=20534666726&_rdr


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> I had no intention of listening to the song, but of course it caught up with me today while listening to the radio in the car and it's just as immature and petty as I thought it would be.
> @Yoshi1296 described it prefectly, as something kids listen to on the Disney Channel.
> 
> I don't know where people are getting Britney 'Toxic' vibes from Taylor's song, Toxic is such a great pop song with good production, whereas LWYMMD sounds very amateurishly produced and she's not even singing, it's what i'd call talking over music (although she's not the only artist out there guilty of that, some just do it better)



Haha thanks for the confirmation Lou! I totally agree with you. Toxic is a blessing! This taylor swift song definitely ain't.


----------



## baglover1973

this chic needs to grow up.  All of this high school feud crap is sad for someone her age.  She is one of those girls that doesn't take responsibility for her actions.  Always the victim.  It's really annoying.  It is pretty obvious that she was awkward growing up and is still making up for it now, with the "squad" and the men. Look at me, i am cool...really I am..I have friends....really! LOOK! lol


----------



## ultravisitor

You know, New York Times has an interesting discussion about "Look What You Made Me Do". If you remember that she just won her countersuit against the radio deejay who sued her after he was the one who sexually assaulted her, her release of this song now is kind of genius. It's like she's saying, "You sued me for supposedly causing you to lose your job? Well I sued you back because you actually sexually assaulted me, and I just told the whole world about it and f*cked up your life."


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha thanks for the confirmation Lou! I totally agree with you. Toxic is a blessing! This taylor swift song definitely ain't.



And I just realised I had a typo in my post. Ugh, I hate that. Where is autocorrect when you need it!?


----------



## Moreproblems

No shes petty


----------



## floatinglili

Can you imagine having someone rush up on stage and intercept and complain on tv about you winning a prize?
And then having the audacity to release a song where he calls  you a 'b***ch'?
Sorry she can't get any blow back on those situations. The hate has to be political. And also it seems very personal.
I get it - she is so tall, blond and pretty. She looks very 'in control'. But I can't hate her and I can't blame her for being who she is.
She might present a prim and proper public face but she doesn't strike me as overly grandiose.
I also haven't heard too much about her deliberately manipulating or looking to meddle in the prospects of others, apart from the DJ thing. 
 And I like all her break up songs. Lol.


----------



## gazoo

^^ What Kanye did wasn't nice at all and he apologized for it several times. It also catapulted her into a different tier of fame, and likely made her even more money as the sympathy for her situation likely made people buy even more of her music in the aftermath of that fiasco.

I don't have a problem at all with her business sense, her control over her "narrative"/image whatever, or her "girl squad". She is astute for sure, and I don't think it's fair to say it's her management in control, I think she's behind the wheel. Dropping her catalog the same day Katy Perry drops a song is good business sense. Were a man to have done so, he'd be high fived by his peers. Letting the world know she penned the hit that her ex released? Genius! Go girl! My issue, if you can even call it that, is that she doesn't own just how calculating she is. This song is the first one where she kinda does. She says she got hers and now everyone else will too. But it's still look what YOU made me do. Like if it weren't for YOU, I wouldn't be x, y, z-ing. She's still being reactive, to Katy Perry, Kanye, her exes, Kim, pick someone, the list seems endless. Doesn't that remind everyone of a certain someone and his Twitter fingers and outraged tweets?

I wish she'd pick a road and stick to it. Sing about exes all you want, those songs are gold money makers, and hit chords in most people that have been jilted or had romantic drama. She knows her music is scrutinized (as all major artists music is so that's not unique to her) and she's making bank on the feuds while trying to retain the "innocent good girl" image. I want to see her be a powerful business woman that DGAF and hopefully chooses more topical causes to put her influence behind. Do I wish she'd be more political? Yeah, I do. But if she doesn't want to do that she can harness her star power towards less political causes that are as impactful, like sexual assault, education, poverty, etc. Right now her brand is drama and I feel she could be so much more.


----------



## uhpharm01

So when did Friday start being the preferred day to drop  albums vs Tuesday's?thanks


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am so sick of people stating that Kanye catapulted her career. If he had that kind of power he should use it for the artists on his label that people have never heard of outside of hip hop.


----------



## mrskolar09

It's not so much that people are saying he 'catapulted' her career through his influence in the industry, people are saying he did so through the controversy his actions caused.  Not exactly the same thing.  And it did bring a whole new level of attention to her that she ran with.  I don't like her, but will freely admit that it was smart of her to capitalize on it.  Anyone else with half a brain would have done the same.


----------



## YSoLovely

uhpharm01 said:


> So when did Friday start being the preferred day to drop  albums vs Tuesday's?thanks



Early 2015.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't agree that controversy has put her in the position she has been in for the last ten years. Kanye and his fans have stated for years that he made her famous.


----------



## uhpharm01

I don't think Kanye made her famous she was already famous.  I think that Kanye West controversy just gave her exposure to a different demographic of people that she's never been exposed to before that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah. Black People. Who still aren't buying or listening to her records.


----------



## gazoo

I can't remember the song or video that caused the ruckus with Kanye. But I remember Kanye and his infamous "Imma let you finish.."


----------



## uhpharm01

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yeah. Black People. Who still aren't buying or listening to her records.


Well that's true. Haha


----------



## meluvs2shop

I want to know why do all the music awards shows the cams always pan to her? All the time. Throughout the entire show even when she's not being talked about. It's so odd 

With that said, she must be very very very popular in the music biz. Loved by her fans. Some of her songs are catchy but I like corny music at times.


----------



## mrskolar09

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't agree that controversy has put her in the position she has been in for the last ten years. Kanye and his fans have stated for years that he made her famous.



I didn't say that it put her in the position she's in now, I said she used it as a springboard to get where she is now.  Her career has been fluid, not instant.

And I am no Kanye fan, either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Whatever you are stating. I don't agree. IMO he has had nothing to do with her success.


----------



## YSoLovely

Taylor was already on her way to superstardom when Kanye interrupted her, but she gained a LOT of name recognition afterwards.
However, if Taylor hadn't delivered afterwards, she'd be long forgotten.
Her victim act is tiresome, but nobody is forced to buy her music. I don't actually listen to her apart from her singles, so I'm not sure how often she's referenced the "I'mma let you finish" moment in her music, for people to claim she's built her career around it. If anything, afaik, she's more known for throwing her exes under the bus.


----------



## mrskolar09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Whatever you are stating. I don't agree. IMO he has had nothing to do with her success.





Okay and that's fine, I was just clarifying that that was not what I was saying.


----------



## mrskolar09

YSoLovely said:


> Taylor was already on her way to superstardom when Kanye interrupted her, but she gained a LOT of name recognition afterwards.
> However, if Taylor hadn't delivered afterwards, she'd be long forgotten.
> Her victim act is tiresome, but nobody is forced to buy her music. I don't actually listen to her apart from her singles, so I'm not sure how often she's referenced the "I'mma let you finish" moment in her music, for people to claim she's built her career around it. If anything, afaik, she's more known for throwing her exes under the bus.



This, totally.  Kanye didn't make her career, not by any means, but he gave her a good bit of coverage that she used to her advantage.  Denying that is ridiculous.  It doesn't mean that what followed wasn't due to the work that she and her team have done.  

Admitting that the Kanye incident gave her additional exposure isn't negating her career, it's just common sense lol.  I honestly don't get why some of her fans get so touchy about it on social media.  I've seen people start such heated arguments that you would think folks were insulting their mothers. 

Personally, when I think of her, I think of her songs about her various ex boyfriends more than anything.  Whether she has actual talent is a matter of opinion, but the girl knows how to sell albums and is unarguably successful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should have paid him dust after the VMAs.


----------



## YSoLovely

mrskolar09 said:


> This, totally.  Kanye didn't make her career, not by any means, but he gave her a good bit of coverage that she used to her advantage.  Denying that is ridiculous.  It doesn't mean that what followed wasn't due to the work that she and her team have done.
> 
> Admitting that the Kanye incident gave her additional exposure isn't negating her career, it's just common sense lol.*  I honestly don't get why some of her fans get so touchy about it on social media.  I've seen people start such heated arguments that you would think folks were insulting their mothers. *
> 
> Personally, when I think of her, I think of her songs about her various ex boyfriends more than anything.  Whether she has actual talent is a matter of opinion, but the girl knows how to sell albums and is unarguably successful.




It's because both sides, Kanye's fans and Taylor's Swifties, take it to the extreme. 
Kanye's stans act like she was nobody before he interrupted her, which is blatantly false. She had two multi-platinum albums at that point and she was up there for_ winning _an award. Kanye didn't make her famous. He made her more famous to non-Country fans.
Taylor's fans on the other hand act like that moment had no impact whatsover on her career, which is also false.

Aaaaaand then there's the racial element, you cannot forget about. Kanye was *crucified* for what he did. I mean, _***** _called him a jack***.  
Kanye is also a black man and while he was acting like an a** that night (and again and again and again since), the public's reaction seemed blown wayyyy out of proportion. Many people, including myself, believe that it was due to him being black.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes, the racial element is totally undeniable.  Kanye took a huge hit over the whole thing.  

I'm team nobody in this whole thing, but I do agree with people who say she uses the whole victim thing to her advantage.  

I actually like a few of her songs, she's got some good bops, I just can't stand the way she comes off personally.  But nobody ever said that being insufferable meant you can't be good at your business lol.


----------



## papertiger

YSoLovely said:


> It's because both sides, Kanye's fans and Taylor's Swifties, take it to the extreme.
> Kanye's stans act like she was nobody before he interrupted her, which is blatantly false. She had two multi-platinum albums at that point and she was up there for_ winning _an award. Kanye didn't make her famous. He made her more famous to non-Country fans.
> Taylor's fans on the other hand act like that moment had no impact whatsover on her career, which is also false.
> 
> Aaaaaand then there's the racial element, you cannot forget about. Kanye was *crucified* for what he did. I mean, _***** _called him a jack***.
> Kanye is also a black man and while he was acting like an a** that night (and again and again and again since), the public's reaction seemed blown wayyyy out of proportion. Many people, including myself, believe that it was due to him being black.



If Beyonce had done what he did I can see your point. Men are always quick to put down women's achievements, whatever their colour.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ I'm a mum if young girls, so I didn't associate Taylor swift with country music, she was well known to my family at the time of the awards thing, and I didn't think of her as a country thing. The country descriptor seems a little bit of a diss. Just a comment from someone who is outside of the country. 
The 'Kanye gets hated because he is black' thing - I am outside the US so I missed all the grief Kanye got from that episode. From where I sit it was almost like she was expected just to 'cop it sweet', dust herself and forget it. I couldn't see how that kind of gate crash could ever be forgotten or forgiven. It was the strangest thing I ever saw on television and I can't help feeling that Beyoncé and Jayz must have known what kanye's plan was.


----------



## berrydiva

floatinglili said:


> ^^ I'm a mum if young girls, so I didn't associate Taylor swift with country music, she was well known to my family at the time of the awards thing, and I didn't think of her as a country thing. The country descriptor seems a little bit of a diss. Just a comment from someone who is outside of the country.
> The 'Kanye gets hated because he is black' thing - I am outside the US so I missed all the grief Kanye got from that episode. From where I sit it was almost like she was expected just to 'cop it sweet', dust herself and forget it. I couldn't see how that kind of gate crash could ever be forgotten or forgiven. It was the strangest thing I ever saw on television and I can't help feeling that Beyoncé and Jayz must have known what kanye's plan was.


She was definitely still in the country music category at the time of that VMA thing with Kanye. While you may not have seen it as country music, it was and that's hardly an insult....country music is huge! Her music just leaned towards more of a pop sound in the country genre. 

Taylor likes to play the victim. So, I don't think she was expected to 'cop it sweet'....after he apologized and age accepted, she still didn't extremely shady ish....then there was lying about the Kim/Kanye conversation years later in attempts to garner sympathy and once again be the victim. For her, she has learned to monetize being the victim.

I doubt Beyonce/Jay Z knew....Kanye is known for off-script outburst.


----------



## mrskolar09

Country is pretty popular here in the US.  In fact, a lot of country fans dislike TS now because she made 'pop country' and then just switched to pop.  Almost as if they take it a bit personally.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I'm not a country music fan, nor do I know most of the current country celebs or their music, but I always knew of TS because of her easy cross over into pop. Kanye didn't elevate TS game, he just made an ass of himself. Reverse the situation, having TS making an ass out of herself interrupting his moment.. can you even imagine what his genre of artists would have had to say. TS has always written about her personal life, kudos to anyone who can profit from that talent. They're all extremely talented, whether it's due to their musical or business abilities. I don't think any criticism Kanye received was because he is black and she white. An ass move no matter what skin color. I was embarrassed for him, not feeling 'how dare he'. Being an artist himself made it more cringe worthy. Just bad showmanship.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> I'm not a country music fan, nor do I know most of the current country celebs or their music, but I always knew of TS because of her easy cross over into pop. Kanye didn't elevate TS game, he just made an ass of himself. Reverse the situation, having TS making an ass out of herself interrupting his moment.. can you even imagine what his genre of artists would have had to say. TS has always written about her personal life, kudos to anyone who can profit from that talent. They're all extremely talented, whether it's due to their musical or business abilities. I don't think any criticism Kanye received was because he is black and she white. An ass move no matter what skin color. I was embarrassed for him, not feeling 'how dare he'. Being an artist himself made it more cringe worthy. Just bad showmanship.


While I don't necessarily think it was a black/white thing either, I do not in anyway think it would have been the same in reverse. Blinders would be needed to think it would in any way play out the same. His genre of artist, who are already consider 'thugs' by many people who have never listened to them or know them, would've been told to drop it and to move on....it would definitely not have been a major headline nor would it have been seen as a big deal to those outside of his genre. It would've been forgotten within days. 

Kanye's criticism of the whole incident should be because it was a d*ck move....nothing more, nothing less.

Taylor's music and celebrity through her brand of feminism is all hinged on needing a man to make her importance relevant. She definitely has talent which helps her to not appear totally fraud; it helps breathe credibility into her stance. She's figured out how to turn that into money and good for her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> While I don't necessarily think it was a black/white thing either, I do not in anyway think it would have been the same in reverse. Blinders would be needed to think it would in any way play out the same. His genre of artist, who are already consider 'thugs' by many people who have never listened to them or know them, would've been told to drop it and to move on....it would definitely not have been a major headline nor would it have been seen as a big deal to those outside of his genre. It would've been forgotten within days.
> 
> *But when Kanye's genre of artists go after each other artistically/musically it gets everyone riled up, but yeah it does die down pretty quickly. *
> 
> Kanye's criticism of the whole incident should be because it was a d*ck move....nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> *Agree*
> 
> Taylor's music and celebrity through her brand of feminism is all hinged on needing a man to make her importance relevant. She definitely has talent which helps her to not appear totally fraud; it helps breathe credibility into her stance. She's figured out how to turn that into money and good for her.
> 
> *When she was younger it was more understandable, but now she should be a little deeper as an artist. Mocking Kanye artistically puts her in the same petty vein, IMO. It's boring.*


----------



## Wildflower22

She definitely didn't need Kanye to be popular. She was already there. Her tunes are catchy and original, and they strongly appeal to her base. I agree with the poster above that the controversy did likely gain her some exposure, not necessarily fans.


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> *But when Kanye's genre of artists go after each other artistically/musically it gets everyone riled up, but yeah it does die down pretty quickly. *



This is if you're reading Buzzfeed, Complex and Billboard articles. They're the only ones who gets riled up. Hell people thought Jay was coming for Future based on what they write. I would hardly say the artists or fans get riled up but outside of hip-hop people view a diss as something bigger than it means.


----------



## Singra

Swift's and West's feud is not the same as ones within hip-hop though, it intersects with a certain cultural flashpoint and that's a big reason why it refuses to die. Both Kanye and Swift exploit it for publicity which is what anyone in their position to do, it's a tough business I get it... but the number of op-ed pieces written about it make me think it's fed well outside of them.

I've always felt Swift's problem is that she had a particular kind of success at a young age, in a way that kind success can ruin someone because it doesn't push you to move outside of your comfort zone artistically... and then there's the machinery of the industry with their profit margins and what not. The most interesting artists are the ones that are aware of the privileges that have lead to their success and also realize that public success doesn't define them... is Swift at that point? 

I'm not a fan of Swift but I can recognize she has talent... would have liked to see what she could produce if she didn't have to play the publicity game so often.


----------



## sdkitty

Wildflower22 said:


> She definitely didn't need Kanye to be popular. She was already there. Her tunes are catchy and original, and they strongly appeal to her base. I agree with the poster above that the controversy did likely gain her some exposure, not necessarily fans.


agree...she writes catchy tunes....she's not a great songwriter or singer but marketable


----------



## berrydiva

Singra said:


> Swift's and West's feud is not the same as ones within hip-hop though, it intersects with a certain cultural flashpoint and that's a big reason why it refuses to die. Both Kanye and Swift exploit it for publicity which is what anyone in their position to do, it's a tough business I get it... but the number of op-ed pieces written about it make me think it's fed well outside of them.
> 
> I've always felt Swift's problem is that she had a particular kind of success at a young age, in a way that kind success can ruin someone because it doesn't push you to move outside of your comfort zone artistically... and then there's the machinery of the industry with their profit margins and what not. The most interesting artists are the ones that are aware of the privileges that have lead to their success and also realize that public success doesn't define them... is Swift at that point?
> 
> I'm not a fan of Swift but I can recognize she has talent... would have liked to see what she could produce if she didn't have to play the publicity game so often.


Kanye actually doesn't bring it up and hasn't practically since the incident. Taylor references it quite often though. So I don't see why Kanye exploits it for publicity if he doesn't reference it.....the reason it doesn't die is because bloggers refuse to let it die.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Kanye actually doesn't bring it up and hasn't practically since the incident. Taylor references it quite often though. So I don't see why Kanye exploits it for publicity if he doesn't reference it.....the reason it doesn't die is because bloggers refuse to let it die.


Yep, it's Taylor and the media that love to remind everyone of Kanye, the big bad wolf 
Anyway, Ye told no lies the night he jumped up on stage at the VMA's and declared  Beyoncé's 'Single ladies' should have won. I'm no Bey stan, but that video (and the choreography) was so damn good, yet it lost out to Taylor's video which looked like some amateur, childish ish from the Disney or Nickelodeon channel and didn't even deserve a nomination in the first place...


----------



## tnguye78

I like Taylor, I still do but I am losing a lot of respect for her with her new song about old feuds and putting her album out the day of Kanye's mother death.
I also read an article about her expecting her fans it do "challenges" to be able to purchase her tour tix. TACKY IMO. Not every fan can afford to buy a 45$ shirt to get just a chance to purchase tix.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The end of the video was funny.


----------



## Longchamp

Not a fan of her person at all. But how clever when she says the old taylor can't come to the phone cuz she's dead.
Then the snake shedding it's skin. Whoever comes up with all this does a brilliant marketing job for her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Lounorada said:


> Yep, it's Taylor and the media that love to remind everyone of Kanye, the big bad wolf
> Anyway, Ye told no lies the night he jumped up on stage at the VMA's and declared  Beyoncé's 'Single ladies' should have won. I'm no Bey stan, but that video (and the choreography) was so damn good, yet it lost out to Taylor's video which looked like some amateur, childish ish from the Disney or Nickelodeon channel and didn't even deserve a nomination in the first place...



Well yeah. Bey over TS all day, for me. 
However, I wouldn't interrupt and declare my opinion during an awards presentation.


----------



## ultravisitor

Ceeyahd said:


> However, I wouldn't interrupt and declare my opinion during an awards presentation.


Right. There's nothing wrong with him having that opinion. However, to take the moment away from her was not a cool move.

People were upset when Moonlight didn't really have its winning moment at the Academy Awards. It's bad to rob someone of the feeling of that moment no matter who you are.


----------



## ultravisitor

BagOuttaHell said:


> The end of the video was funny.


I loved it. Totally self aware and playing everyone.

I mean, just look back over this thread since the release of her new song. It's like she already knew what everyone was gonna be saying.


----------



## YSoLovely

Credit where it's due... the ending of the video was pretty good, even if I didn't really understand each and every scene in the entire thing. But I like "glossy" HD vids like this, so thumbs up from me


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Yep, it's Taylor and the media that love to remind everyone of Kanye, the big bad wolf
> Anyway, Ye told no lies the night he jumped up on stage at the VMA's and declared*  Beyoncé's 'Single ladies' should have won. I'm no Bey stan, but that video (and the choreography) was so damn good, yet it lost out to Taylor's video which looked like some amateur, childish ish* from the Disney or Nickelodeon channel and didn't even deserve a nomination in the first place...





This is true, but VMAs aren't awarded on merit. They wanted to give one award to the young, multi-platinum upstart before giving Bey the biggest award of the night. Everyone would have gone home happy, had Kanye not made a fool out of himself. Over a moonman?


----------



## ultravisitor

mrskolar09 said:


> This, totally.  Kanye didn't make her career, not by any means, but he gave her a good bit of coverage that she used to her advantage.


And, honestly, it's not a bad idea to use that to gain attention in such a competitive industry. It's what everyone does.

I mean, who among us can forget how Kim Kardashian used her Ray J situation to her advantage? And Kanye of all people married that.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> This is true, but VMAs aren't awarded on merit. They wanted to give one award to the young, multi-platinum upstart before giving Bey the biggest award of the night. Everyone would have gone home happy, had Kanye not made a fool out of himself. Over a moonman?


Yeah true, but that one award should have gone to Beyonce IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

Ceeyahd said:


> Well yeah. Bey over TS all day, for me.
> However, I wouldn't interrupt and declare my opinion during an awards presentation.


I'm not condoning him getting up on stage like that, he made a fool of himself and it was wrong to take that moment to voice his opinion. All I'm saying, is that he told no lies.


----------



## mrskolar09

ultravisitor said:


> And, honestly, it's not a bad idea to use that to gain attention in such a competitive industry. It's what everyone does.
> 
> I mean, who among us can forget how Kim Kardashian used her Ray J situation to her advantage? And Kanye of all people married that.



That's pretty much what I said in one of my earlier posts a page or so back. (Not going to bother to find and quote it, lol)
She used it, which anyone else with half a brain would have done.  I'm not bashing her for that in any way, I'm just not going to deny that Kanye intentionally or not, gave her career some extra attention.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ultravisitor said:


> Right. There's nothing wrong with him having that opinion. However, to take the moment away from her was not a cool move.
> 
> People were upset when Moonlight didn't really have its winning moment at the Academy Awards. It's bad to rob someone of the feeling of that moment no matter who you are.



Totally agree!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just wanna point out that I am glad she went to court and won the case against that creep that groped her. She definitely deserves justice for what that creep did to her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did anyone notice she had a $1 bill in one of the scenes from the video? Me either. I saw it on another board. lol.


----------



## gazoo

The song didn't impress me but the video did. Especially the last scene.


----------



## ultravisitor

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just wanna point out that I am glad she went to court and won the case against that creep that groped her. She definitely deserves justice for what that creep did to her.


Right. And for people to continue the "playing the victim" criticism after that is pretty distasteful.


----------



## berrydiva

ultravisitor said:


> Right. And for people to continue the "playing the victim" criticism after that is pretty distasteful.


That's a totally different scenario. Her lying about a convo with Kanye is not the same as a man groping her. She was actually a victim in the latter.


----------



## jolintsai

perpetually playing the victim. does her core fan base even support her even more?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

yes.


----------



## Esizzle

Celebitchy called her new song an anthem for bullies and I agree. Always the victim. Good thing for her that her tunes are catchy so people pay money to listen to her music.


----------



## terebina786

I watched the video.  It's ok.. nothing ground breaking.  The styling was cute and the end was funny.


----------



## ultravisitor

As a follow up to an earlier comment of mine:






The amount of money Taylor Swift sued for and won as a result of her countersuit against the deejay who sexually assaulted her and then sued her for supposedly causing him to lose his job. If he hadn't sued her, who knows whether or not his sexual assault of her would have come to light. But now everyone knows.

Look what you made her do, indeed.


----------



## GaitreeS

I heard the song for the first time yesterday and I can't say I love it...maybe after I hear it a couple more times.

I don't get why people say she always plays the victim, Kanye did a bad thing, pretended to be friends and then Kim came after her. To me it seems every time she tries to stand up for herself she gets accused as playing the victim. 

That said, I don't think she should have made this song, this feud is beneath her, she talented and rich... she needs to find a normal guy (a la Jessica Alba) and settle down. She doesn't need to prove herself to anyone, she does not have mental issues (Kanye) or is trying to make people forget how she got started (Kim). YOU ARE BETTER THAN THIS TAYLOR!


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> I don't get why people say she always plays the victim, Kanye did a bad thing, pretended to be friends and then Kim came after her. To me it seems every time she tries to stand up for herself she gets accused as playing the victim.


That's kinda not how that situation went down. lol. Kim came with the reciepts that proved Taylor was lying so she could play the victim. And she plays the victim in every situation not only with Kanye.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I think Look What You Made Me Do could've been a really successful statement if she marketed it to be about her being forced to sue for a dollar because that creep blamed her for losing his job. But instead she made it about petty years old drama……
I think Blank Space was a more artistic and impressive statement about what the press thinks about her and this is kinda…extra?…imho. She should've stopped there. This is getting a little tired.


----------



## Charles

ultravisitor said:


> As a follow up to an earlier comment of mine:
> 
> 
> The amount of money Taylor Swift sued for and won as a result of her countersuit against the deejay who sexually assaulted her and then sued her for supposedly causing him to lose his job. If he hadn't sued her, who knows whether or not his sexual assault of her would have come to light. But now everyone knows.
> 
> Look what you made her do, indeed.



This is why I thought the song was about him and not some petty BS between Kanye and Kim.  I don't particularly care for the song, but does it change people's opinion about her if it's about the handsy DJ as opposed to K&K?


----------



## GaitreeS

I don't thinks she was lying, did Kanye call yes, did he tell her the whole story maybe...we never actually heard him calling her a b*tch and her being ok with it...


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> I don't thinks she was lying, did Kanye call yes, did he tell her the whole story maybe...we never actually heard him calling her a b*tch and her being ok with it...


There's a full transcript out there of their recorded convo and good for Kim to record it...He sent her the song, read her the line....keep making excuses for her. Girl played the victim from gate when her fans started coming for Kanye then Kim pulled receipts on her ass and Taylor went silent.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> That's kinda not how that situation went down. lol. Kim came with the reciepts that proved Taylor was lying so she could play the victim. And she plays the victim in every situation not only with Kanye.



What was she lying about, again?  Kanye/Kim stated that Ye spoke to Tay and she approved the lyrics in Famous where Tay is referenced, implying she knew about him using "that b1tch" to refer to Tay.  When the tapes came out, yes, they discussed the lyrics, but the word "b1tch" was NOT used.  So no, they did not discuss the actual lyrics of the song that was recorded and released.  Him calling her a b1tch is why she was upset.  She did not OK that.



berrydiva said:


> There's a full transcript out there of their recorded convo and good for Kim to record it...He sent her the song, read her the line....keep making excuses for her. Girl played the victim from gate when her fans started coming for Kanye then Kim pulled receipts on her ass and Taylor went silent.



Please show me the transcript/video of Kayne discussing with Taylor him calling her a b1tch.  I'll be over here waiting.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, I didn't see the AHA! moment in the convo either.

Is it time to admit she has another smash hit on her hands or nah?


----------



## imgg

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yeah, I didn't see the AHA! moment in the convo either.
> 
> Is it time to admit she has another smash hit on her hands or nah?


It's number one on iTunes both the song and video.  People are going to hate on her know matter what she does, so she might as well making money on it.


----------



## imgg

ultravisitor said:


> As a follow up to an earlier comment of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of money Taylor Swift sued for and won as a result of her countersuit against the deejay who sexually assaulted her and then sued her for supposedly causing him to lose his job. If he hadn't sued her, who knows whether or not his sexual assault of her would have come to light. But now everyone knows.
> 
> Look what you made her do, indeed.


She countersued.  He was suing her first, so yes it would have come to light.


----------



## L etoile

I can't get this d@mn song out of my head!


----------



## pinky7129

Look up LWYMMD with toxic on YouTube . I love the remix!


----------



## prettyprincess

berrydiva said:


> There's a full transcript out there of their recorded convo and good for Kim to record it...He sent her the song, read her the line....keep making excuses for her. Girl played the victim from gate when her fans started coming for Kanye then Kim pulled receipts on her ass and Taylor went silent.


Please show me where he tells her he's going to call her a B. 
I will never understand how ppl defend Kanye and his prostitute wife. Kanye is a straight up a$$hole! He is constantly minimizing and discrediting other artists as if he's Mozart.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

And don't forget. He started this and wouldn't let it go. Kanye needs to pay his ghostwriters again so he can rap about things other than Swift and his butthole.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Taylor vs Kanye = like vs like in terms of holding a grudge.

Taylor doesn't have any moral highground here lol. Her passive aggressive, mean-girl BS makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Singra

Urghhh it's all a game, I like to think they are real people outside of their public personas... please let them not be this lame in real life. Both are talented, weird and complicated people in their own special, special way. 

From an outsider's perspective it's always seemed to me the number of articles dissecting Taylor's image in relation to public controversies always overshadows actual reviews of her work. In a decade of two after we've forgotten all their stupid stunts it's easier to see Kanye's work have longevity than it is to see Taylor's work last. I struggle to think of a defining image or song that really sticks out from other musicians... the only thing that makes her unique in my mind is her long string of public boyfriends and Kanye/mean girl feuds.


----------



## prettyprincess

Singra said:


> Urghhh it's all a game, I like to think they are real people outside of their public personas... please let them not be this lame in real life. Both are talented, weird and complicated people in their own special, special way.
> 
> From an outsider's perspective it's always seemed to me the number of articles dissecting Taylor's image in relation to public controversies always overshadows actual reviews of her work. In a decade of two after we've forgotten all their stupid stunts it's easier to see Kanye's work have longevity than it is to see Taylor's work last. I struggle to think of a defining image or song that really sticks out from other musicians... the only thing that makes her unique in my mind is her long string of public boyfriends and Kanye/mean girl feuds.



I would hope her uniqueness isnt solely measured by men she's dated and celebrity feuds. I find her unique bc she's a talented singer, songwriter, producer, plays her own instruments, and is a positive role model.


----------



## bisousx

Taylor is a see you next Tuesday, the female equivalent to John Mayer: full of talent but so unlikeable. 
She rubs people the wrong way because she reminds them of the snobby, fake girls from high school.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

prettyprincess said:


> I would hope her uniqueness isnt solely measured by men she's dated and celebrity feuds. I find her unique bc she's a talented singer, songwriter, producer, plays her own instruments, and is a positive role model.


Except 90% of her songs are about men she's dated and celebrity feuds.
She is not someone I would choose as a role model for my children.


----------



## kem92

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Except 90% of her songs are about men she's dated and celebrity feuds.
> She is not someone I would choose as a role model for my children.


*Songs about breakups*: 5/11
*(First Album)*
1. Tim Mcgraw
2. Picture to burn
3. Teardrops on my guitar
4. Cold as you 
5. Shouldn't Said No.
*(Second Album) 5/13*
1. White Horse
2. Tell Me Why
3. You're not sorry
4. The Way I Loved You.
5. Forever and always.
*(Third album) 6/14.*
1. Back to December
2. Dear John
3. The Story of Us
4. Better than revenge
5. Haunted
6. Last Kiss.
*(Fourth album) 8/16.*
1. Red
2. Treacherous.
3. IKYWT
4. All Too Well
5.I Almost Do.
6. WANEGBT
7. The Last Time
8. Sad Beautiful Tragic
*(Fifth Album) 4/13*
1. All You Had To Do Was Stay
2. I Wish You Would.
3.This Love.
4. Wildest Dreams


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who are the people she 


kem92 said:


> *Songs about breakups*: 5/11
> *(First Album)*
> 1. Tim Mcgraw
> 2. Picture to burn
> 3. Teardrops on my guitar
> 4. Cold as you
> 5. Shouldn't Said No.
> *(Second Album) 5/13*
> 1. White Horse
> 2. Tell Me Why
> 3. You're not sorry
> 4. The Way I Loved You.
> 5. Forever and always.
> *(Third album) 6/14.*
> 1. Back to December
> 2. Dear John
> 3. The Story of Us
> 4. Better than revenge
> 5. Haunted
> 6. Last Kiss.
> *(Fourth album) 8/16.*
> 1. Red
> 2. Treacherous.
> 3. IKYWT
> 4. All Too Well
> 5.I Almost Do.
> 6. WANEGBT
> 7. The Last Time
> 8. Sad Beautiful Tragic
> *(Fifth Album) 4/13*
> 1. All You Had To Do Was Stay
> 2. I Wish You Would.
> 3.This Love.
> 4. Wildest Dreams



Who is she talking about on 1989? That is the only album I know because I don't follow her personal life. Just found out Bad Blood was about Katy Perry. Lol


----------



## prettyprincess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Except 90% of her songs are about men she's dated and celebrity feuds.
> She is not someone I would choose as a role model for my children.



Of course her experiences will influence her artistry, that's true with every artist, but that's not what makes her unique imho. And even if she does sing about her relationships who cares? She's a better role model than 99% of the celebrities out there right now. She used hard work and actual talent to get where she is as opposed to getting famous on her back or by exploiting herself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I said pages ago I don't know why she is criticized for singing about her life when legendary artists have done so from the get go and have had several albums about it.


----------



## bag-mania

I'm surprised so many people care what inspired a particular song. When I hear a new song either I like it or I don't based on what it sounds like. I don't give a rat's ass what the artist was thinking when he or she wrote it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

prettyprincess said:


> Of course her experiences will influence her artistry, that's true with every artist, but that's not what makes her unique imho. And even if she does sing about her relationships who cares? She's a better role model than 99% of the celebrities out there right now. She used hard work and actual talent to get where she is as opposed to getting famous on her back or by exploiting herself.



And her family's hella money!
No denying she worked hard but let's be honest there's a reason she was able to devote her life to music from a young age anyway


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bag-mania said:


> I'm surprised so many people care what inspired a particular song. When I hear a new song either I like it or I don't based on what it sounds like. I don't give a rat's ass what the artist was thinking when he or she wrote it.



Personal preference I guess! As a person who has studied music, thinking deeply about what the song is about is a huge part of understanding/appreciating it.


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Taylor vs Kanye = like vs like in terms of holding a grudge.
> 
> Taylor doesn't have any moral highground here lol. Her passive aggressive, mean-girl BS makes my skin crawl.


100% AGREE!!! 

She is what?!? .. 27-years old now, WHY are we still writing & singing about this 'ish - really?  GROW UP .. and maybe write a song that might actually draw attention to something of importance .. like how many women/girls in 3rd world countries are sold into sexual slavery and topics like that???  She has the media following her like crazy, she could ACTUALLY make some difference .. but instead writes songs that are pedantic and just show her Regina George personality.  When I heard her latest, I turned off the radio .. it is ridiculously STUPID IMO!


----------



## Singra

CeeJay said:


> 100% AGREE!!!
> 
> She is what?!? .. 27-years old now, WHY are we still writing & singing about this 'ish - really?  GROW UP .. and maybe write a song that might actually draw attention to something of importance .. like how many women/girls in 3rd world countries are sold into sexual slavery and topics like that???  She has the media following her like crazy, she could ACTUALLY make some difference .. but instead writes songs that are pedantic and just show her Regina George personality.  When I heard her latest, I turned off the radio .. it is ridiculously STUPID IMO!


^ Do you think the media would give her break if she started showing interest in issues outside her social circle? I feel like she's on a bit of a hit list tbh... she can't make certain moves without it being "problematic", she's landed on that list partially because of her own actions but also... she's a ridiculously easy target. 

She doesn't have to write about important issues, loads of interesting musicians don't, she just needs at the age of 27 to show a bit more depth. Perhaps as a non-fan I'm missing the nuance but it doesn't feel like she's really grown as an artist in the last decade... instead of letting us know what her inspiration for her music is or dropping hints at public spats let your music speak for itself and do something that move her outside of herself... That's pretty much along the lines of what you said.... but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## bag-mania

CeeJay said:


> 100% AGREE!!!
> 
> She is what?!? .. 27-years old now, WHY are we still writing & singing about this 'ish - really?  GROW UP .. and maybe write a song that might actually draw attention to something of importance .. like how many women/girls in 3rd world countries are sold into sexual slavery and topics like that???  She has the media following her like crazy, she could ACTUALLY make some difference .. but instead writes songs that are pedantic and just show her Regina George personality.  When I heard her latest, I turned off the radio .. it is ridiculously STUPID IMO!



Seriously? Do you really think anyone is going to like a song about child sex slavery? She's a pop singer not an activist. There's no reason she needs to get all preachy and elitist and "educate" her audience just because she's famous. There are plenty of other pretentious celebrities who already try to do that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What pop star or any artist is writing songs about sexual slavery in 3rd world countries? Who wants to hear that in a song? What the hell would she know about that anyway?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Well Beyonce has released music about Black Lives Matter. It's definitely possible to make successful music about important world issues 
That being said, Taylor has released music that has made a difference in the lives of many young women, like her song "Mean" being about bullying.
It's just all this continuing media nonsense and her super extra new video that just thrives off all the nonsense


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have heard Beyonce's stans discuss Formation being about BLM. And I still don't agree. But when Beyonce was 27 she was not singing about anything worth a damn either.


----------



## bag-mania

Her new song set YouTube and Spotify records last week. Obviously she knows better than anyone here what works and what makes a successful hit.


----------



## berrydiva

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well Beyonce has released music about Black Lives Matter. It's definitely possible to make successful music about important world issues
> That being said, Taylor has released music that has made a difference in the lives of many young women, like her song "Mean" being about bullying.
> It's just all this continuing media nonsense and her super extra new video that just thrives off all the nonsense


What song does Beyonce have about BLM?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

berrydiva said:


> What song does Beyonce have about BLM?



https://mic.com/articles/134573/formation-lyrics-meaning-behind-beyonc-s-new-black-power-anthem

But maybe it would be better to debate about Beyonce in her own thread? I only meant it as an example of pop music about larger issues, since people are debating about the meaning of Taylor's music


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bag-mania said:


> Her new song set YouTube and Spotify records last week. Obviously she knows better than anyone here what works and what makes a successful hit.



It's true. There's no denying Taylor knows exactly how to achieve monetary success. She's a topnotch business woman. Even the Hiddleswift and Kanye debacles didn't cause a dent in her sales.


----------



## berrydiva

bellebellebelle19 said:


> https://mic.com/articles/134573/formation-lyrics-meaning-behind-beyonc-s-new-black-power-anthem
> 
> But maybe it would be better to debate about Beyonce in her own thread? I only meant it as an example of pop music about larger issues, since people are debating about the meaning of Taylor's music


Lawd these articles written by these culture vultures that never have a clue what they're talking about...I'm so over mic, Complex, RollingStone, Billboard, Buzzfeed, Vulture, etc. All they ever do is troll twitter and message boards to understand what's going on and 95% of the time they're wrong, making ish up or rewriting the actual events. lol

Taylor Swift barely understand feminism, I don't see her writing about larger issues tbh. She's not that type of artist, have never been that type of artist and to expect that from her, is asking something that she may not even be capable of doing.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Her new song set YouTube and Spotify records last week. Obviously she knows better than anyone here what works and what makes a successful hit.


She does know her audience...this is true.


----------



## terebina786

I don't understand why people care what Taylor sings about or what Kanye raps about.  They're all in the entrainment business, it's not that serious.  No need to over think it, is it really hurting anyone in the long run?  I'm sure they're both sleeping fine at night lol


----------



## okdot

I don't think she needs to change her 'message'. Taylor probably should stick to whatever she wants to do rather than trying to focus on social issues she doesn't fully understand. The only thing that is annoying is that she was such a self-proclaimed feminist yet when the presidential elections came around last year her silence on women's issues was deafening. It was very hypocritical and due to fear of alienating some fans that were supporting a candidate who didn't demonstrate much respect for women. Not trying to get into politics here, just pointing out an issue that has been brought up regarding her making social stands. 

Anyway...she left (and now rejoined) Spotify so I stopped listening to her music. Just not a huge fan of anything she does but I doubt that would change if she decided to be some kind of social warrior all of a sudden - she would probably seem out of place. She is making money, appealing to her base and having fun...who cares?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Can someone tell me who's she referring to in her new song? I'm out of touch on many things and Swift is def one of those things.


----------



## mkr

I just heard the song today.  It's pretty repetitive and not that great.


----------



## ultravisitor

I would honestly find it very tiresome if every single celebrity were to go political on his or her audience. I really don't need to live in an echo chamber.


----------



## arnott

Who is her fan base / target audience?


----------



## myown

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well Beyonce has released music about Black Lives Matter. It's definitely possible to make successful music about important world issues
> That being said, Taylor has released music that has made a difference in the lives of many young women, like her song "Mean" being about bullying.
> It's just all this continuing media nonsense and her super extra new video that just thrives off all the nonsense


my hardcore bands, like "Rise Against" etc, make music with lyrics with a meaning


----------



## mrskolar09

Honestly, this is what comes to mind when I think about Taylor Swift's grasp of feminism


----------



## imgg

ultravisitor said:


> I would honestly find it very tiresome if every single celebrity were to go political on his or her audience. I really don't need to live in an echo chamber.


I find it tiresome when any celebrity talks about politics.  Just because we like your movie or a song doesn't mean we give a crap about your opinion. They do it for their own ego and narcissism.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Great article on Taylor's business tactics: https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/03/business/media/taylor-swift.html


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> I find it tiresome when any celebrity talks about politics.  Just because we like your movie or a song doesn't mean we give a crap about your opinion. They do it for their own ego and narcissism.


Or some actually are passionate about their views? They are people. No one says ish when they express their opinions about charital or philanthropic causes. They're allowed to have political viewpoints and express them like anyone else in society. Lol.


----------



## mrskolar09

This ^

They have a platform and they use it.  Most people would do the same, given the opportunity.  A lot of people are very passionate about politics, they just don't have a public platform to share their views.


----------



## imgg

berrydiva said:


> Or some actually are passionate about their views? They are people. No one says ish when they express their opinions about charital or philanthropic causes. They're allowed to have political viewpoints and express them like anyone else in society. Lol.


I understand that and just like you we are all have our opinions.  My opinion again is just because they are a celebrity doesn't automatically make them an expert on politics.  Once they go down that path, I tend to lose interest in watching their movies, music etc.  This has been debated a few times, so I'm not going to continue.  It's my opinion, not yours and that's okay.


----------



## mrskolar09

And just because they have the platform to get their opinions out there doesn't make them any less obnoxious than the average person who won't stop spouting off about politics lol


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. I see some folks hated the fact that I used "sexual slavery", and for that I apologize.  What I was trying to say, is that for someone like Taylor who purports herself as a "feminist", I have not really seen her act upon that.  The only thing that she has done as of late is to donate some proceeds (no one seems to know how much) to the Joyful Heart Foundation.  

As far as musicians/actors, etc. using their celebrity to advance topics that may not be "popular", look at Lady Gaga.  Has her music or following diminished given her use of her music to promote many topics? .. NO!  

I understand that some don't like it when a celebrity promotes certain politics or groups; honestly (and sadly), some of the celebs are not truly bright enough to speak intelligently about these things.  However, knowing what a successful "business woman" Taylor is, one would think that she would write music with a little more substance .. than just constantly re-hashing those that have "wronged" her.  That was what I was trying to say; at this point .. just MOVE on! 

Now, that all being said, yes .. I'm not a fan of Taylor's music and her personae, but let's all respect the fact that we have different opinions on music, Arts, etc. - and frankly, I love that because otherwise we would have a very dull world!


----------



## mrskolar09

ITA!  

I don't think she necessarily needs to sing about more serious subjects, but if you're such a feminist then talk about it at times other than when it benefits you to do so.  I think this is why it rubs some people wrong so much, it's just such a cause of convenience for her.


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> I understand that and just like you we are all have our opinions.  My opinion again is just because they are a celebrity doesn't automatically make them an expert on politics.  Once they go down that path, I tend to lose interest in watching their movies, music etc.  This has been debated a few times, so I'm not going to continue.  It's my opinion, not yours and that's okay.


Who's debating? lol. I only suggested that some may actually be as passionate about their political views as they are about their charitable causes because they are people who live in society. I don't put as much stock in celebs as some of you all do so I don't really have an opinion on them sharing their viewpoints. There seems to be a quite simple solution to not wanting to hear their views and that's to not pay attention to celebs or find ones that align to your views.  You guys default to "it's my opinion" like a stomping pouting kid...yes we all have opinions and we all have a*sholes. lol


----------



## imgg

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand why people care what Taylor sings about or what Kanye raps about.  They're all in the entrainment business, it's not that serious.  No need to over think it, is it really hurting anyone in the long run?  I'm sure they're both sleeping fine at night lol


Agreed. 

At least Taylor is not constantly bashing people in the media like Katy Perry.  Smarter to write a song about it and get paid.


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> Who's debating? lol. I only suggested that some may actually be as passionate about their political views as they are about their charitable causes because they are people who live in society. I don't put as much stock in celebs as some of you all do so I don't really have an opinion on them sharing their viewpoints. There seems to be a quite simple solution to not wanting to hear their views and that's to not pay attention to celebs or find ones that align to your views.  You guys default to "it's my opinion" like a stomping pouting kid...yes we all have opinions and we all have a*sholes. lol


Yeah, really .. there doesn't need to be a debate on this topic!  Let's just accept that there are different opinions; 'nuff said!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Welp her new song isn't number one any more. It was replaced by another song she released. 

I see this new era is off to a rocky start. Hehe.


----------



## ultravisitor

imgg said:


> I find it tiresome when any celebrity talks about politics.


I'm fine with some of them talking politics. They're people who talk to the public now and then and some of them are passionate about some of their politics. I just don't think that expectation should be for all of them to talk about it, especially when politics aren't even why many of them are even engaged with the public in the first place. If someone's not passionate enough about something to be willing to talk about it publicly, then why would I want them to bother? That person may not be educated--and if that's the case, then I don't want to hear what they have to say. That person also might not feel comfortable speaking out--and I don't blame them considering how every word a celebrity is picked apart so that they can be crucified for unintentionally offending someone.


----------



## mrskolar09

This is true.  I can't imagine being famous and having everything I do examined under a microscope.  It must be tiresome.  

I see TS is trademarking 'Look What You Made Me Do'.  Or at least she's attempting to, I admit I barely skimmed the article past the headline lol.


----------



## lazeny

I finally heard Look what you made me do. I was at the gym,  the melody is catchy and the beat is good when doing reps at the weight room.  But the lyrics is unbelievably petty.  

It's self aware, but it's nowhere near as clever as Blank Space.


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## AndieJam

Lounorada said:


>



This is hilarious


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She did it again.  Another million seller in the first week.


----------



## sdkitty

did anyone see Taylor Swift's performance on last night's season finale of The Voice?  I don't claim to know much about her or her music.  I know she has grown to be a very successful and smart artist and businesswoman but the performance of "Me" seemed to me to be something geared toward her original teeny-bopper fans.  I would have thought with growing as a woman maybe she would have grown up more as a singer.  Is this song something that appeals to 30-year-old women?


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> did anyone see Taylor Swift's performance on last night's season finale of The Voice?  I don't claim to know much about her or her music.  I know she has grown to be a very successful and smart artist and businesswoman but the performance of "Me" seemed to me to be something geared toward her original teeny-bopper fans.  I would have thought with growing as a woman maybe she would have grown up more as a singer.  Is this song something that appeals to 30-year-old women?


I thing when she yells out "Spelling is FUN" lol that's not my demographic..


----------



## megs0927

TC1 said:


> I thing when she yells out "Spelling is FUN" lol that's not my demographic..



Even my 9 year old thinks that line is ridiculous...


----------



## sdkitty

megs0927 said:


> Even my 9 year old thinks that line is ridiculous...


so she wants to be a respected grown woman but she comes out with this childish crap?


----------



## megs0927

sdkitty said:


> so she wants to be a respected grown woman but she comes out with this childish crap?



Totally agree. I was really impressed with her last concert and hoping she was going to come out with a more mature sound/album.


----------



## sdkitty

megs0927 said:


> Totally agree. I was really impressed with her last concert and hoping she was going to come out with a more mature sound/album.


OT but toby keith was also disappointing with that new song he sang


----------



## Echoes

Two and a half years?

Nobody keeps up with her anymore?


----------



## sdkitty

Echoes said:


> Two and a half years?
> 
> Nobody keeps up with her anymore?


maybe her fans are younger than most of the people here


----------



## Swanky

I feel like she’s his a little, she was definitely over saturated before!


----------



## Compass Rose

5 Note Taylor resurfaces, I see.  Just popping in to say, "hi"......


----------



## bag-mania

Taylor Swift Fanatic  Arrested After Crashing Car Into Her NYC Building
					

Taylor Swift fan arrested after cops say he crashed his car into her building.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Traminer

For a moment I thought that Taylor Swift herself had been swiftly arrested!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

bag-mania said:


> Taylor Swift Fanatic  Arrested After Crashing Car Into Her NYC Building
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift fan arrested after cops say he crashed his car into her building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


That sounds terrifying. Imagine what could happen if she ran into him on the street


----------



## Echoes

Hanna Flaneur said:


> That sounds terrifying. Imagine what could happen if she ran into him on the street



It'd be more terrifying if he ran into her on the street.


----------



## Traminer

Who knows: "Tinker, Taylor?"



> "*Tinker, Tailor*" is a counting game, nursery rhyme and fortune telling song traditionally played in England, that can be used to count cherry stones, buttons, daisy petals and other items. It has a Roud Folk Song Index number of 802. It is commonly used by children in both Britain and America for "counting out", e.g. for choosing who shall be "It" in a game of tag.








						Tinker, Tailor - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Traminer

Taylor Swift - willow (Official Music Video)​


----------



## bag-mania

Ticketmaster has royally f*cked up these concert sales and now has attracted some unwanted attention.









						Justice Department Investigating Ticketmaster's Parent Company Amidst Swift Drama
					

The Justice Department could get to the bottom of the Taylor Swift ticket fiasco, because the feds are reportedly already investigating the parent company of Ticketmaster for possible antitrust violations.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LibbyRuth

The cynic in me thinks that this was somehow crafted by Taylor's management as another way to declare she's the biggest star in the world.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> The cynic in me thinks that this was somehow crafted by Taylor's management as another way to declare she's the biggest star in the world.


I'm not a fan of taylor but from what I've heard about her I don't think she'd want to hurt her fans


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Taylor Swift Unleashes on Ticketmaster After Eras Tour Ticket Disaster
					

Taylor Swift is pissed at Ticketmaster over the concert ticket presale disaster for her Eras Tour.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

She doesn’t want to hurt her fans, but she very much wanted to break revenue records.  The VIP packages and dynamic pricing sounded so greedy.


----------



## lallybelle

Eh but that's how it goes. It comes along with the territory. Merch, VIP tickets, different album covers & versions etc. Of course they want to make as much money as possible. You don't HAVE to buy any of that as a fan.

The ticketmaster disaster is a different beast altogether. She even kept adding dates  to accommodate demand, they could not keep there website operating properly and stop the tickets from ending up all over reseller sites DESPITE the verified fan codes and etc. Usually a certain number of tickets is left for public on-sale, they canceled that too, saying there weren't enough tickets. What an effing mess.


----------



## starrysky7

Does anyone know if there were codes for ticket sales in Europe? I know there are in the UK but the rest of Europe?


----------



## bunniesrule

I really hope she comes to Canada for the tour


----------

